# Birchbox February 2013



## Dollysantana (Jan 15, 2013)

I know it's a little early but today I was going through my Instagram and I found this, looks like they are filming feb video today! I spy green nail polish what do you see?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 15, 2013)

Zoya? Looks like Zoya!! Please be Zoya lol. This is horrible; still waiting on one January box and already wish it was February. SMH


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 15, 2013)

Cropped and resized to make it easier to guess


----------



## Dollysantana (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks kitnmitins Iam new to this and here is another picture looks like hair products



Serge Normant brand!


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 15, 2013)

I saw a picture of Hayley on instagram with the embryoliesse (sp) lotion.  They said she was filming the February sneak peek with it on.


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 15, 2013)

Those nail polishes look amazing.  WANT.


----------



## Lisa N (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm guessing that first pic isn't for the Feb video, but maybe for the blog. It looks like she's putting a look together with the same shades of polish, necklace etc.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jan 15, 2013)

you guys are the most incredible sleuths.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 16, 2013)

I bet she's doing a video on matching her eye color to her fingernails!  She doesn't normally wear all that eye makeup.  Zoya!  Please!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 16, 2013)

I agree...please let it be Zoya!!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 16, 2013)

> Thanks kitnmitins Iam new to this and here is another picture looks like hair products
> 
> 
> 
> Serge Normant brand!





> Thanks kitnmitins Iam new to this and here is another picture looks like hair products
> 
> 
> 
> Serge Normant brand!


 You are welcome


----------



## OiiO (Jan 16, 2013)

Well, emerald green is the It-color of 2012 so I'm glad they're putting some greens in our boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 16, 2013)

That middle green polish looks like Zoya Apple or Meg. *drools*


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 17, 2013)

Based on what they did the last two months with Embryolisse (sent out foil packets to a few people and then more widely sampled the larger tube of product), I think maybe, just maybe that's what they're going to do with the Fresh products this month.  I received the packets of the moisturizer in my January box and just saw a video of them pushing the Fresh eye cream, exfoliator, and soy cleanser.  I would love to try all of these!  Fingers crossed!

Or maybe they just want you to buy the products in the shop...

*sigh*


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That middle green polish looks like Zoya Apple or Meg. *drools*


 I think they look like Logan and Storm from the new Ornate Holiday Winter collection!


----------



## Dollysantana (Jan 17, 2013)

Hopefully they are not just tutorial videos I really want to try a green polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Must Have Boxes (Jan 17, 2013)

It totally looks like Zoya nail polish. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Rochellena (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hopefully they are not just tutorial videos I really want to try a green polish


 Same!


----------



## Dollysantana (Jan 18, 2013)

Off topic this is what they are getting in the uk first birchbox what do you guys think?


----------



## OiiO (Jan 18, 2013)

I'd say the sizes and the variety look about the same as the US boxes from a long time ago.



> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Off topic this is what they are getting in the uk first birchbox what do you guys think?


----------



## Stemarber (Jan 18, 2013)

The draw string baggie is cute



> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Off topic this is what they are getting in the uk first birchbox what do you guys think?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 18, 2013)

I wish Birchbox would go back to THOSE sizes and variety. I feel like they're putting so much more effort in to their new projects (birchbox man, uk, etc.). I mean my samples for January consisted of two small vials and foil packets.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jan 18, 2013)

I would love a Zoya polish I'm still waiting on my order from Zoya with the free polishes, it hasn't shipped bc the polish from the Pixie Dust Collection isn't in stock.


----------



## SamAsh (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Off topic this is what they are getting in the uk first birchbox what do you guys think?


 I would kill for the Fresh lip stuff. I have wanted to try that for awhile.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would kill for the Fresh lip stuff. I have wanted to try that for awhile.


 I received some Fresh face stuff in my January Birchbox, and on the review they had for it they asked what other products I'd be interested in trying from Fresh, so hopefully that means there will be more from them in the future!


----------



## supermary (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would kill for the Fresh lip stuff. I have wanted to try that for awhile.


I remember the Fresh Sugar Rose Lip Treatment was sampled in the May Gossip Girl boxes. Have they been sampled in Birchboxes since then? I would love to see on in my Birchbox!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jan 18, 2013)

I've never received a Fresh product from BB, but have purchased many of their items from Sephora. I LOVE the Sugar Lip Treatment I have every color except coral, which I will buy this spring/summer which is when I would wear a coral lip. I've heard a lot of people say they would not pay $22.50 for a lip balm, but I think it's worth it. This is one of the only products I think I will buy for the rest of my life. I think it's better in the winter bc it's really soft and I worry abt it melting in the summer, but in winter I keep it in my coat pocket and it stays cool. I'm also fan of the Sugar Lip Scrub, I put it on right before getting in the shower bc I think the steam somehow activates it.


----------



## prachisrk (Jan 18, 2013)

I know! I've only been disappointed since I signed up - I don't want to cancel but if these type of boxes continue, I'll stop.



> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish Birchbox would go back to THOSE sizes and variety. I feel like they're putting so much more effort in to their new projects (birchbox man, uk, etc.). I mean my samples for January consisted of two small vials and foil packets.


----------



## classybroad (Jan 19, 2013)

I hope February has something remotely Valentines Day related in it but then again I am just a hopeless romantic.


----------



## Jackieblue (Jan 19, 2013)

I too would love to see more by Fresh! I don't really *need* anything, so at this point I am just hoping for fun new things to try.


----------



## JessP (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received some Fresh face stuff in my January Birchbox, and on the review they had for it they asked what other products I'd be interested in trying from Fresh, so hopefully that means there will be more from them in the future!


 Same here! I do love Fresh products and am excited to try the face cream from my January box. Hopefully we'll see more Fresh items in near-future boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## diana16 (Jan 19, 2013)

I really hope I do get zoya! I'm not wishing for anything else in particular, but I do hope there is some sort of valentines theme  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jackieblue (Jan 20, 2013)

> I too would love to see more by Fresh! I don't really *need* anything, so at this point I am just hoping for fun new things to try.


 Just remembered that one thing from Fresh I don't technically need but would like to try is the lip scrub. Who doesn't like a great lip scrub?


----------



## gemstone (Jan 20, 2013)

> Just remembered that one thing from Fresh I don't technically need but would like to try is the lip scrub. Who doesn't like a great lip scrub?


 I own this lip scrub, and I love it!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey ladies you have me intrigued by this lip scrub. What exactly is this called? Trying to research and find it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> enablers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Jan 20, 2013)

> Hey ladies you have me intrigued by this lip scrub. What exactly is this called? Trying to research and find it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> enablers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 fresh sugar lip polish! I use this every three days and it has kept my lips so soft! usually I have a lot of problems in the winter with my lips getting super dry and flakey, gross! I always have to end up doing a lot of seemingly harsh exfoliating but this one has helped prevent a lot of my issues!


----------



## classybroad (Jan 20, 2013)

Has anyone tried this lip scrub? It is sold out but I have never seen it in the ship before.

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/29-cosmetics-first-crush-age-protecting-lip-scrub

It looks very nice.


----------



## katlyne (Jan 20, 2013)

just letting you guys know; the serge normant dry shampoo is TERRIBLE! Sample Society sent it out in January's box :/


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just letting you guys know; the serge normant dry shampoo is TERRIBLE! Sample Society sent it out in January's box :/


 Ahh, that's a bummer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleyanner (Jan 20, 2013)

> just letting you guys know; the serge normant dry shampoo is TERRIBLE! Sample Society sent it out in January's box :/


I agree! It made my hair look and feel disgusting.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 20, 2013)

Anyone else find the name "TeaPig" HILARIOUS!?  I'm a total Anglophile and can't live without my tea, but I'm not sure if I could buy anything called teapig.  The lippy looks adorable though!



> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Off topic this is what they are getting in the uk first birchbox what do you guys think?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would kill for the Fresh lip stuff. I have wanted to try that for awhile.


 I'm so jealous they're getting Fresh lip stuff...I love it so much but I absolutely cannot let myself spend $22 on lip balm..no wonder how wonderful it makes my lips feel!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so jealous they're getting Fresh lip stuff...I love it so much but I absolutely cannot let myself spend $22 on lip balm..no wonder how wonderful it makes my lips feel!


 Birchbox sent it out in the Teen Vogue boxes back in...  February?  March?  Something like that.  It was the first time they did an opt in thing for the monthly box.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox sent it out in the Teen Vogue boxes back in...  February?  March?  Something like that.  It was the first time they did an opt in thing for the monthly box.


 I think it was March. Either way, it feels like it's been a while since they've had a sponsored box, hopefully that means we'll have one in the near future.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it was March. Either way, it feels like it's been a while since they've had a sponsored box, hopefully that means we'll have one in the near future.


 Sponsored (like the Vichy box) or curated (Teen Vogue, Gossip Girl, goop)?  I believe we were told that they would be dong a curated box with, crap, can't remember the name of the fashion house.  I think it was the one that stirred up an epic shitstorm when they did a collaboration with MAC inspired by factory workers in Ciudad Juarez in Mexico, which also happens to be an utter hellhole nightmare of a town notorious for a horrifically high rape rate and human and drug trafficking.  The collection was pulled before it was even released. Ah!  Rodarte!  That's their name, and I managed to find a MUT thread about that whole nastiness here.

ANYWAY.  Now that I have the name, I was able to confirm:  That collaboration between Rodarte and Birchbox is on the way, although my guess is that it will coincide with one of the months when big fashion shows are happening.  I would not be surprised if it was the September box to coincide with Fashion's Night Out, which was right after Labor Day in 2012.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sponsored (like the Vichy box) or curated (Teen Vogue, Gossip Girl, goop)?  I believe we were told that they would be dong a curated box with, crap, can't remember the name of the fashion house.  I think it was the one that stirred up an epic shitstorm when they did a collaboration with MAC inspired by factory workers in Ciudad Juarez in Mexico, which also happens to be an utter hellhole nightmare of a town notorious for a horrifically high rape rate and human and drug trafficking.  The collection was pulled before it was even released. Ah!  Rodarte!  That's their name, and I managed to find a MUT thread about that whole nastiness here.
> 
> ANYWAY.  Now that I have the name, I was able to confirm:  That collaboration between Rodarte and Birchbox is on the way, although my guess is that it will coincide with one of the months when big fashion shows are happening.  I would not be surprised if it was the September box to coincide with Fashion's Night Out, which was right after Labor Day in 2012.


 Oh? I some how missed the memo about Rodarte collaborating with Birchbox. NYFW Fall/Winter 2013 shows will begin in February and Spring/Summer 2014 will be in September. I'm going to assume the Rodarte collab will be a while off since they haven't promoted it at all yet.

Either way I'm excited! I guess Birchbox gets my money for a few more months.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 21, 2013)

Im such a birchbox-aholic!  I was looking through ebay and I found a complete teen vogue birchbox. I had to contact the seller to do buy it now. lol Not bad though. less than 14 for the whole thing. and it had joy lipsurgence and a pretty silver essie. Ahh. I can never save money lol. Hoping we will get more tarte this year! it would be festive if we got some pink and red lipsurgences or glamazon lippies


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im such a birchbox-aholic!  I was looking through ebay and I found a complete teen vogue birchbox. I had to contact the seller to do buy it now. lol Not bad though. less than 14 for the whole thing. and it had joy lipsurgence and a pretty silver essie. Ahh. I can never save money lol. Hoping we will get more tarte this year! it would be festive if we got some pink and red lipsurgences or glamazon lippies


 
I would love another lipsurgence! I got the matte one last time which I love, but I'd love to try one of the glossier ones, too!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I would love another lipsurgence! I got the matte one last time which I love, but I'd love to try one of the glossier ones, too!


 They are amazing! I have a ton of them and I love them to pieces. I really like enchanted as a pretty reddish glossy color


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sponsored (like the Vichy box) or curated (Teen Vogue, Gossip Girl, goop)?  I believe we were told that they would be dong a curated box with, crap, can't remember the name of the fashion house.  I think it was the one that stirred up an epic shitstorm when they did a collaboration with MAC inspired by factory workers in Ciudad Juarez in Mexico, which also happens to be an utter hellhole nightmare of a town notorious for a horrifically high rape rate and human and drug trafficking.  The collection was pulled before it was even released. Ah!  Rodarte!  That's their name, and I managed to find a MUT thread about that whole nastiness here.
> 
> ANYWAY.  Now that I have the name, I was able to confirm:  That collaboration between Rodarte and Birchbox is on the way, although my guess is that it will coincide with one of the months when big fashion shows are happening.  I would not be surprised if it was the September box to coincide with Fashion's Night Out, which was right after Labor Day in 2012.





> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh? I some how missed the memo about Rodarte collaborating with Birchbox. NYFW Fall/Winter 2013 shows will begin in February and Spring/Summer 2014 will be in September. I'm going to assume the Rodarte collab will be a while off since they haven't promoted it at all yet.
> 
> Either way I'm excited! I guess Birchbox gets my money for a few more months.


 I *believe* they mentioned the Rodarte box being the February box. Also that there would be some kind of foundation/face makeup product in Feb as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jan 21, 2013)

I second the Serge Normant Dry Shampoo is crap. (not that i'm a dry shampoo expert- i've never tried one before, but this left my husbands hair feel terrible and look dull and greyish) that's right- i wouldn't even use it on my hair, lol.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm really really hoping they'll sample the Clark's Marine Cream again this month for all of us who didn't get to try it in January.  This is one time I'd actually like for them to repeat a product!


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im such a birchbox-aholic!  I was looking through ebay and I found a complete teen vogue birchbox. I had to contact the seller to do buy it now. lol Not bad though. less than 14 for the whole thing. and it had joy lipsurgence and a pretty silver essie. Ahh. I can never save money lol. Hoping we will get more tarte this year! it would be festive if we got some pink and red lipsurgences or glamazon lippies


 I love your taste in makeup.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You got me wanting to try more Tarte. I hope to get it in GB!


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 21, 2013)

I truly hope those are Zoya for Feb!! BB introduced me to Zoya in my first box (best box ever) I must say it is my HG of all nail polishes. Another Zoya would only be right!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love your taste in makeup.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You got me wanting to try more Tarte. I hope to get it in GB!


 Lol thanks!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I *believe* they mentioned the Rodarte box being the February box. Also that there would be some kind of foundation/face makeup product in Feb as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 where did you hear this???


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> where did you hear this???


 I tried searching for any information about it and couldn't find anything. And usually when they partner with people for boxes they promote them a few weeks before the beginning of the month to generate buzz/get people to sign up...


----------



## puppyluv (Jan 21, 2013)

Feb is the last month on my gift sub. I seriously hope it is better than my last two boxes! I love BB for the points, so it would be really hard not to continue, but I do wish that the samples were less disappointing!

Maybe some good changes will come from all that hate on their FB. Come on Birchbox! Make all those meanies regret unsubbing!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh? I some how missed the memo about Rodarte collaborating with Birchbox. NYFW Fall/Winter 2013 shows will begin in February and Spring/Summer 2014 will be in September. I'm going to assume the Rodarte collab will be a while off since they haven't promoted it at all yet.
> 
> Either way I'm excited! I guess Birchbox gets my money for a few more months.


 I would love to see a collaboration/curated box, because I've only had BB since Dec and I want to see what all the hype's about!  I would also love a nail polish.  And a foundation/face makeup item.  I WANT IT ALL, BIRCHBOX!!!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 21, 2013)

Blargh, I got Rodarte and Ruffian mixed up.  As far as I can find, no date is known yet aside from the fact that it's this year.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Blargh, I got Rodarte and Ruffian mixed up.  As far as I can find, no date is known yet aside from the fact that it's this year.


 Judging from their spring collection it's all about pastels, perfect skin, sculpted cheeks, either nude or red lips, brows and big hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SamAsh (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Judging from their spring collection it's all about pastels, perfect skin, sculpted cheeks, either nude or red lips, brows and big hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Sounds perfect to me! I opted out of the Goop box (thank goodness) and have never gotten a collab box, so I'm pretty excited.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 21, 2013)

I might sub soon, like tomorrow or today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I so hope they improve their boxes cuz I'll drop SS and pick up BB, cuz their point system is awesome. And with SS you get NOTHING for being a sub, but the box.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I might sub soon, like tomorrow or today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I so hope they improve their boxes cuz I'll drop SS and pick up BB, cuz their point system is awesome. And with SS you get NOTHING for being a sub, but the box.


 You may want to put yourself on the waitlist now, it's averaging about a month for the wait.  Then when you get your invite, you can either accept it and drop SS, or ignore the invite if SS sends you a spectacular box.   Or, you know, have both


----------



## puppyluv (Jan 21, 2013)

Don't you get $15 a month off full size products with Sample Society? I was thinking about doing both for a couple months to compare.



> I might sub soon, like tomorrow or today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I so hope they improve their boxes cuz I'll drop SS and pick up BB, cuz their point system is awesome. And with SS you get NOTHING for being a sub, but the box.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Don't you get $15 a month off full size products with Sample Society? I was thinking about doing both for a couple months to compare.


 not full size, sample sized  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a couple of reviews on SS on my blog, you can check out value and stuff there, or go through the monthly posts here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You may want to put yourself on the waitlist now, it's averaging about a month for the wait.  Then when you get your invite, you can either accept it and drop SS, or ignore the invite if SS sends you a spectacular box.   Or, you know, have both


 I told the bf I might drop SS key word here...MIGHT, but actually I wouldn't be on the list for THAT long, cuz I've already been on it for like  3 months XD


----------



## lindalou3 (Jan 21, 2013)

I've tried the Fresh sugar lip scrub and it is OK, I would never buy it again.  I think a lip scrub I make with a little argan oil and a little regular sugar from the sugar bowl is better.  The scrub does the job on my lips and tastes better than the Fresh brand.  And it is also cheaper!


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lindalou3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've tried the Fresh sugar lip scrub and it is OK, I would never buy it again.  I think a lip scrub I make with a little argan oil and a little regular sugar from the sugar bowl is better.  The scrub does the job on my lips and tastes better than the Fresh brand.  And it is also cheaper!


 Totally trying that today.


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Totally trying that today.


 Me too!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> not full size, sample sized  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a couple of reviews on SS on my blog, you can check out value and stuff there, or go through the monthly posts here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It looks like this answer is to a different question than was actually asked:  Yes, you get a $15 credit to use towards full-sized products, but they have to be the brands (not necessarily the specific products) being sampled that month.  So if they're sampling, say, By Terry moisturizer, Oscar de la Renta fragrance, philosophy cleanser, Deborah Lippmann nail polish, and Vincent Longo lip liner, you could use your $15 towards anything you received in your Sample Society box -- or you could get By Terry lip gloss, philosophy 3-in-1 shower gel, Oscar de la Renta powder, Deborah Lippmann nail tools, or Vincent Longo eye shadow.  And the credits don't roll over month to month, so it's a use-it-or-lose-it deal.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 21, 2013)

You are right, I didn't read, I'm watching tv at the same time lol. Even if I do get a $15 off...I would have to actually buy an item, whereas with birchbox you can collect points and end up getting it for free.


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It looks like this answer is to a different question than was actually asked:  Yes, you get a $15 credit to use towards full-sized products, but they have to be the brands (not necessarily the specific products) being sampled that month.  So if they're sampling, say, By Terry moisturizer, Oscar de la Renta fragrance, philosophy cleanser, Deborah Lippmann nail polish, and Vincent Longo lip liner, you could use your $15 towards anything you received in your Sample Society box -- or you could get By Terry lip gloss, philosophy 3-in-1 shower gel, Oscar de la Renta powder, Deborah Lippmann nail tools, or Vincent Longo eye shadow.  And the credits don't roll over month to month, so it's a use-it-or-lose-it deal.


 Is there a minimum purchase to use the 15 dollars off, or could you get something that qualifies brand-wise, but retails for 12 dollars, for free?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I told the bf I might drop SS key word here...MIGHT, but actually I wouldn't be on the list for THAT long, cuz I've already been on it for like  3 months XD


 Omg duh, now I remember telling you to email them on another thread... lol I have the memory of a goldfish, sorry!



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It looks like this answer is to a different question than was actually asked:  Yes, you get a $15 credit to use towards full-sized products, but they have to be the brands (not necessarily the specific products) being sampled that month.  So if they're sampling, say, By Terry moisturizer, Oscar de la Renta fragrance, philosophy cleanser, Deborah Lippmann nail polish, and Vincent Longo lip liner, you could use your $15 towards anything you received in your Sample Society box -- or you could get By Terry lip gloss, philosophy 3-in-1 shower gel, Oscar de la Renta powder, Deborah Lippmann nail tools, or Vincent Longo eye shadow.  And the credits don't roll over month to month, so it's a use-it-or-lose-it deal.


 And the $15 off is for a minimum $50 purchase... so it's not such a great deal unless you were planning to splurge in the first place.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lindalou3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've tried the Fresh sugar lip scrub and it is OK, I would never buy it again.  I think a lip scrub I make with a little argan oil and a little regular sugar from the sugar bowl is better.  The scrub does the job on my lips and tastes better than the Fresh brand.  And it is also cheaper!


 I just use my (clean) toothbrush on my lips every few days and then apply a natural lip balm.  That's the cheapest way I've found!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg duh, now I remember telling you to email them on another thread... lol I have the memory of a goldfish, sorry!
> 
> And the $15 off is for a minimum $50 purchase... so it's not such a great deal unless you were planning to splurge in the first place.


 Yup and I couldn't find that thread XD so I had to reply here.

And yeah lol $15 off $50 that's meh for me. There's no actual monthly reward for being a member, like w julep where you can get a free box eventually.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I truly hope those are Zoya for Feb!! BB introduced me to Zoya in my first box (best box ever) I must say it is my HG of all nail polishes. Another Zoya would only be right!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I never heard of Zoya until BB - went out on a limb and tried it and loved it.  They have the BEST nail polish remover too!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 21, 2013)

I just re-subbed after a 3 month break.  I missed my points.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 21, 2013)

From a VERY long time ago!



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd say the sizes and the variety look about the same as the US boxes from a long time ago.


----------



## GinaM (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish Birchbox would go back to THOSE sizes and variety. I feel like they're putting so much more effort in to their new projects (birchbox man, uk, etc.). I mean my samples for January consisted of two small vials and foil packets.


 I don't think I have ever gotten a box with that many deluxe size samples from BB!!!!  My last 3-4 boxes have had small vials and foil packets as well.  So disappointing.  I don't get excited about BB at all anymore.  I am only staying for the points.  The way I figure it is if I get 5 products in each box then that is 100 points for reviewing products for every two boxes. Since 100 points = $10 then I somehow justify in my head that each box only ends up costing me $5 so it makes me less angry about the BS samples they have been sending out.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 22, 2013)

Maybe this is why I'm always happy with my bb. I wasn't around when they gave out these deluxe samples. My first box had a full size mascara and a decent size nail polish. My second was a huge Mary luminizer that I will never get through. Third had the frownies which were multiple use. I guess my expectations are low lol.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm so excited! I called them this morning and I'm getting the Feb box yay :3 I really hope it's good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Maybe this is why I'm always happy with my bb. I wasn't around when they gave out these deluxe samples. My first box had a full size mascara and a decent size nail polish. My second was a huge Mary luminizer that I will never get through. Third had the frownies which were multiple use. I guess my expectations are low lol.


 My thoughts exactly. I'm on my 5th box and I've had a few foil samples (nexxus hair stuff in my first box) but mostly deluxe, and a couple full sized too. I have gotten a perfume each month which I don't mind - I've found 2 scents I LOVE so no loss there.

Also the points can't be beat. I've spent $50 on BB so far and have roughly $29 in credit to their store, add the two full sized products (both of which I love and use often) in and those things alone have paid for my boxes. All the additional deluxe samples are a bonus and a great way to try new things/new colors you may not have bought yourself. A total win all around for me.


----------



## BisousDarling (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Maybe this is why I'm always happy with my bb. I wasn't around when they gave out these deluxe samples. My first box had a full size mascara and a decent size nail polish. My second was a huge Mary luminizer that I will never get through. Third had the frownies which were multiple use. I guess my expectations are low lol.


 I think people are just getting pickier. I've been with BB for a long time now and I'm still satisfied every month. Even in the beginning, I often got perfume samples or other things that I might not have been particularly interested in, that's just the gamble with BB. Like I said, I'm still satisfied every month and I probably won't ever cancel because paying $10 for a box of samples (and that price includes them shipping it to me) is fun. I get a little tired of seeing people grumble on here about how horrible their box is and how that want to cancel because of it; everyone gets a box every once in a while that they aren't completely fond of. Birchbox still has the points system, which IMO is better than any of the other companies' rewards, and their customer service has always helped me. Sorry, that got off on a weird rant. Anywhoooo, Jamie, I'm glad to see that you have enjoyed all of your boxes!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think people are just getting pickier. I've been with BB for a long time now and I'm still satisfied every month. Even in the beginning, I often got perfume samples or other things that I might not have been particularly interested in, that's just the gamble with BB. Like I said, I'm still satisfied every month and I probably won't ever cancel because paying $10 for a box of samples (and that price includes them shipping it to me) is fun. I get a little tired of seeing people grumble on here about how horrible their box is and how that want to cancel because of it; everyone gets a box every once in a while that they aren't completely fond of. Birchbox still has the points system, which IMO is better than any of the other companies' rewards, and their customer service has always helped me. Sorry, that got off on a weird rant. Anywhoooo, Jamie, I'm glad to see that you have enjoyed all of your boxes!


 I totally agree with you!  I won't ever cancel either because it's so much fun and the rewards beat everyone else's.  I've found so many products that I have loved trying even if I didn't end up buying them.  It is a discovery service after all!  I think you're right.  People are getting pickier.  : /


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally agree with you!  I won't ever cancel either because it's so much fun and the rewards beat everyone else's.  I've found so many products that I have loved trying even if I didn't end up buying them.  It is a discovery service after all!  I think you're right.  *People are getting pickier.  : /*


 I think part of it also just has to do with box envy, and that sometimes we label a box as the "punishment" box.  I've found at least one product that I have loved in every box I've received, with one exception (I've been a sub since the Gossip Girl box).  But while I've gotten boxes that I've been really happy with (and a few including my first box AND this past box that I've felt fit me perfectly), there have been a couple boxes that I'd feel box envy just because I didn't get a box that was labeled as the "good" box, or the box that was most coveted.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally agree with you!  I won't ever cancel either because it's so much fun and the rewards beat everyone else's.  I've found so many products that I have loved trying even if I didn't end up buying them.  It is a discovery service after all!  I think you're right.  People are getting pickier.  : /


 Agreed! Never cancelling my BB's!


----------



## grayc (Jan 22, 2013)

I agree; i've gone back through all my boxes to see what i've recieved.. and i've recieved some really great stuff; and was introduced to some game changers for me.   Between those new products and the BB points... not sure how you can go wrong!

*Life Changing / LOVED!*
Beauty Blender
Stila all over shimmer
ModelCo Lip Gloss in Nude
Oscar Blandi Spray
Color Club Gray
ChocoPod
Frownies

Fresh Lotus

*Used/Really Enjoyed*
Twistband
Tili Bag
21 Drops
Luna Bar

Hot Mama

Number 4

*Tried but not for me*
Marie Veronique Organic Oil
Go Sleep Over Kit
Juice B CC Cream

Skinny Chic

*Um; No thanks (added to my trade list)*
Kate Spade Twirl
Chantecaille Gloss (just not my color)
DDF Pore Minimizer
Atelier Cologne Rose
Miracle Skin
Cartier Parfumes (2)
Nick Chavez Volume Shampoo


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 22, 2013)

And it is funny...some people complain about not getting full sized products, but my 2 full sized products I've received (Eyeko skinny eyeliner in blue and ModelCo Fibre Lashxtend Mascara) have been 2 of my least favorite products.  In my case, I would have rather had other samples than these full sized ones.  I think that's part of the fun and the "game" of it.


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And it is funny...some people complain about not getting full sized products, but my 2 full sized products I've received (Eyeko skinny eyeliner in blue and ModelCo Fibre Lashxtend Mascara) have been 2 of my least favorite products.  In my case, I would have rather had other samples than these full sized ones.  I think that's part of the fun and the "game" of it.


Same here. I have a full sized Stila bronzer that's way too shimmery/weirdly colored for me, as well as a Stila eyeliner that I use sometimes, but not a whole lot because it's bright blue. I've found a lot more value in some of the smaller samples I've gotten.


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here. I have a full sized Stila bronzer that's way too shimmery/weirdly colored for me, as well as a Stila eyeliner that I use sometimes, but not a whole lot because it's bright blue. I've found a lot more value in some of the smaller samples I've gotten.


 Ugh!! That bronzer is awful!! I couldn't do a thing with it.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jan 22, 2013)

you can as me to the happy camper list! 9months in and still get excited over that little pink box! I've been really lucky though. It just depends on the person. I'm loving the ddf right now, but it a on other peoples trade lists.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh!! That bronzer is awful!! I couldn't do a thing with it.


 I tried it on my hand and hated the texture and then gave it to a relative; living in a very tropical area I though it would melt right off my face from the humidity. Benefit's Hoola is perfection for pale people like me though.


----------



## supermary (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And it is funny...some people complain about not getting full sized products, but my 2 full sized products I've received (Eyeko skinny eyeliner in blue and ModelCo Fibre Lashxtend Mascara) have been 2 of my least favorite products.  In my case, I would have rather had other samples than these full sized ones.  I think that's part of the fun and the "game" of it.


 Same here. November was the month I started getting 3 boxes instead of 2, and they ALL had the full size ModelCo mascara even though I made my profiles wildly different to try and avoid dupes. I didn't get duplicate boxes, but the mascara was the common item in each box. I don't use anything but waterproof mascaras (love all of the CoverGirl Lashblast waterproof mascaras!) because my eyelids can get super oily even with primer and powder, and I usually end up with panda eyes if I don't use waterproof mascara. So even though I got 3 full size products in one month from each box, I am stuck with 3 products I will never use.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here. I have a full sized Stila bronzer that's way too shimmery/weirdly colored for me, as well as a Stila eyeliner that I use sometimes, but not a whole lot because it's bright blue. I've found a lot more value in some of the smaller samples I've gotten.


 Agreed!  I absolutely love sizes like the Hot Mama (Jan box) and Mary-Lou Manizer (just traded for it! YAY!!).  They are big enough sizes to give me weeks of use and determine if it's really for me.  If  it is, peachy keen, I'll use BB points to buy the full size.  If not, no biggie, it's sample sized and I can throw it away w/no guilt.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 22, 2013)

I completely agree! The full size mascara and large nail polish were not for me. Just due to texture issues with both. So full size doesn't always make a better box. I've used my frownies more that that mascara haha! And the little perfumes... well they got me to step outside my comfort zone a bit. Now I enjoy them! The only one I hated was that miss me. Puke!!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 22, 2013)

I hope there really are Zoya polishes (like some dectives might have seen in the spoilers!)My Feb BB last year was 1 full size product (which was nice but not something I could use due to the scent) and 3 samples with a little heart nail file.  Maybe I can get some of those Chauco chocolates that people got a few months agon (I have been on a 3 month hiatus with BB).


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 22, 2013)

Am I the only one who LOVED the modelco mascara? lol


----------



## gemstone (Jan 22, 2013)

> Am I the only one who LOVED the modelco mascara? lol


 Nope! I am obsessed with it.


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope! I am obsessed with it.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 22, 2013)

The fibers fall off and get stuck in my contacts. Ouch!! Also I need waterproof as a dog groomer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I prefer blinc!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one who LOVED the modelco mascara? lol


 I loved it! I hadn't been wearing much mascara before I got it in my box because most of them were just thick and made my eyelashes feel gross and heavy, but I really like the consistency of the modelco mascara on my eyelashes. There is something really light about it.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one who LOVED the modelco mascara? lol


 


> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I loved it! I hadn't been wearing much mascara before I got it in my box because most of them were just thick and made my eyelashes feel gross and heavy, but I really like the consistency of the modelco mascara on my eyelashes. There is something really light about it.


 I'm SO obsessed with it. I do agree that theres a "lightness" to this one. It makes my eyelashes look really pretty (longer and thicker) without looking goopy or clumpy or too fake. Yanno? I'm a fan. I would buy more but I do have too many mascara samples to work through first...Whoops.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree; i've gone back through all my boxes to see what i've recieved.. and i've recieved some really great stuff; and was introduced to some game changers for me.   Between those new products and the BB points... not sure how you can go wrong!
> 
> ...


 See, the Color Club and the ChocoPods weren't for me.  I ended up buying the chocopods and only liking one of them.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I was sad about it.

I can say that my boxes have gotten better.  Still super-small samples, but the points keep me coming back.  LOL  

Oh and I make my own sugar lip scrub.  Tablespoon of brown sugar, Tablespoon of honey, and a teaspoon and a half of coconut oil (can use olive oil, but I find it too drippy so maybe reduce the amount.)  I mix it up, put it in a pot and keep it in the fridge.  Take a little bit, rub it on and let it sit for a minute or two...try not to lick...lol  and then wipe it off.  I use mine every other day or so.  Keeps my pucker chap-free.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 23, 2013)

I've received many things I've loved, others I didn't like and found several other products I loved through trades along the way.  It just goes to show that some things you feel are bad or a 'punishment' may be someone else's holy grail and vice versa.  Keep an open mind, and Viva La Birchbox!

Ojon damage reverse hair serum

Hot mama

Mary lou

Number 4

Modelco lip gloss

Benefit it's potent!

One Love Organics body serum

stila all over shimmer liquid

Mox lip butter

Sprout lip balm

LiQWd Volumizing Catalyst

Eyeko skinny liquid liner

Skin, An Apothecary body whip

WEI Golden root mud mask

Ada bronzer

Algenist eye renewal balm

Color club disco nap

Cynthia Rowley bandaids

Zoya polishes

Lulu Organics hair powder

stila smudge stick

Jouer moisturizing lip gloss

Chuao chocolate pod
Fresh sugar rose' lip treatment

Color Club summer pastel blue ming

Blue Alessandro polish

Kiehl's Creme de Corps

Kiehl's Abyssine Cream+

all the perfumes: Harvey Prince, Juicy, BLKDNM, Bvlgari, Wonderstruck

Kerastase Nectar Thermique

Masqueology eye mask

Jouer matte moisture tint

Beauty fix cuticle conditioner

Gloss Moderne Masque

Likewise moisturizer

Comodynes self tanning

Dr. Jart BB cream

Eyerock eyeliner

Borghese CuraForte Moisture intensifier

Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum

Benefit the porefessional
I *LOVE* all of these products...  thank you, traders!!

Marula oil

Olie Huile Biologique

Stila waterproof sparkle eyeliners

Amika Nourishing Mask

Orofluido

Juice Beauty Full Strength apple peel

Alima pure nourishing lip balm

Miracle Skin Transformer treat and conceal

Shea Terra black soap

Vansanti Brighten Up! Cleanser

Erno Laszlo Active Phelityl soap

Clark's Botanicals Smoothing Marine Cream

Clark's Botanicals Radiance Mask

Origins Checks and Balances Frothy face wash

Tea Forte Skin smart teas

Kusmi teas

Brush guards


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've received many things I've loved, others I didn't like and found several other products I loved through trades along the way.  It just goes to show that some things you feel are bad or a 'punishment' may be someone else's holy grail and vice versa.  Keep an open mind, and Viva La Birchbox!
> 
> ...


 Posts like this just reinforce my happiness over there being SO MANY different types of beauty products out there. A lot of what you loved, I hated. and A lot of what you hated, I loved! lol. We would make a good trade team!

I loved Color Club in Age of Aquarius, Bvlgari perfume, Dr Jart's, Suki Lemon Scrub, Vasanti Brighten Up Cleanser, Kiehls body wash, Choco Pod, Juliette has a gun, and the It's Potent! eye cream!


----------



## BisousDarling (Jan 23, 2013)

I just give all of the samples that I don't like to my friends and my sister; it always makes them so happy to get them. It's like I'm giving them little presents throughout the year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh!! That bronzer is awful!! I couldn't do a thing with it.


 I still have my Stila bronzer as well. Way to shimmery for day wear.


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just give all of the samples that I don't like to my friends and my sister; it always makes them so happy to get them. It's like I'm giving them little presents throughout the year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  ^^^ I agree. I literally have seminars with every box I get with my mom.  I watch her reaction to some of the stuff I know I wont use and I hand it to her like a giveaway prize to my audience. lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 23, 2013)

around what time of the month do you guys usually get your birchbox?


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> around what time of the month do you guys usually get your birchbox?


 Ha! They are supposed to ship starting on the 10th and people get their boxes any time from before the 10th to as late as the next month. Their shipping is really inconsistent. I typically get mine by the 15th.


----------



## SamAsh (Jan 23, 2013)

I add to my list every month! I really feel like people are extremely picky... my friends are always jealous of my boxes I get every month haha.

LOVED -Beauty Fixation Remover -Harvey Prince Flirt -Mary-Lou Manizer -One Love Serum -Mox Lip Butter -Chuao Chocolate -Nuxe Cleanser -Juliette Has A Gun -Hot Mama -Embryolisse Moisturizer   LIKED -Larabar -Color Club Polish -Mighty Leaf Tea -Juicy Couture Fleur -ModelCo Gloss -Stripper To Go   TRIED -Twistband -Dr. Jart BB Cream -ModelCo Mascara -Oscar Blandi Spray -Miss Jessies curls -Number 4 Shampoo   NO -Benefit Facewash/Polish -Ouidad Gel -Soyjoy Bar -Aerie Shimmer


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ha! They are supposed to ship starting on the 10th and people get their boxes any time from before the 10th to as late as the next month. Their shipping is really inconsistent. I typically get mine by the 15th.


 *sigh* well that's no encouraging for my first month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well, I'm still excited. Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> *sigh* well that's no encouraging for my first month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well, I'm still excited. Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It will be worth the wait! I'll take sporadic shipping if it comes with their awesome points system  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still have my Stila bronzer as well. Way to shimmery for day wear.


 My daughter confiscated mine. I don't know what she does with it, but she can have it! lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It will be worth the wait! I'll take sporatic shipping if it comes with their awesome points system  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I hope so  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> their points system is the reason I subbed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish for no food, except maybe chocopods nom!


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 23, 2013)

My loved, liked, and nope list (under the spoiler since it's lengthy)

LOVED:


Number 4 clarifying shampoo
Luna Bars (don't judge me, lol)
Malin + Goetz body wash
Sprout lip balm
21 drops aromatherapy
Twistbands
Color club nail polishes
Schick razor
Miss Jessie's products
Juicy Couture La Fleur
Sabon Foot Cream
Stila Lip Glaze
Minteas
Dirt scrub
Eyeko eyeliner
Cynthia Rowley band-aids
Birchbox notecards
Caudalie Hand + Nail Cream
Atelier Cologne - Orange
Le Pelais des Thes tea bags
Kerastase Elixir
Tarte Lipsurgence Lip Tint
VMV Hypoallergenics Eye Serum
Zoya Nail Polish
theBalm Mary Lou-manizer


LIKED:


Deborah Lippmann Stripper to Go
Embryolisse (sp)
Hot Mama by the balm
ModelCo lipgloss and mascara
Juice CC cream
Nick Chavez Shampoo
Kiehl's lotion
supergoop serum
Nexxus hair care line
Fusion Beauty Lip Balm
Ojon Restorative Conditioner
Jouer Lip Gloss


NOPE:


Aerie Shimmer
LA Fresh Hand Sanitizer Wipes
Nicole Richie perfume
anything by Masqueology
Stila liquid luminizer
Malin + Goetz facial cleanser
Ouidad curl cream
Mighty Leaf tea
Vasanti (gave me zits =/)
Talika Lash serum
Birchbox earbuds
Amika products
John Varvatos cologne -_____-
Yu-be cream (the scent was overwhelming)
thebalm Stainiac 
Melvita Floral Water
Arquiste Flor y Canto perfume (barf!)
Befine (who remembers Befine-gate? I coined that term btw, lol)
Revolution Beauty Balm
Essie glitter nail polish (it was a PITA removing it)
Kate Spade Twirl
Larabars
Juicy Couture perfume (the original)


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My loved, liked, and nope list (under the spoiler since it's lengthy)


 haha, I still use the BB earbuds all the time. they're perfect to keep in my school bag.

What was Befine-gate? I think the month they sent that cleanser was my first box, but I wasn't on mut then.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha, I still use the BB earbuds all the time. they're perfect to keep in my school bag.
> 
> What was Befine-gate? I think the month they sent that cleanser was my first box, but I wasn't on mut then.


 The earbuds were meh to me. I prefer headphones with an insane amount of bass.  






Befine-gate occured when befine sent birchbox subscribers expired products from a year or two ago.  Thankfully I never used it, but mut members said that it smelled really bad and the texture was icky.  Birchbox sent out a survey asking members for the expiration date of the products and gave us 100 points for the item.  It was a hot mess.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jan 23, 2013)

I've never sampled Harvey Prince fragrances in my box but was thinking of ordering the set with my 20%. How do people feel about them?


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 23, 2013)

I really like the HP Ageless from that set.


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The earbuds were meh to me. I prefer headphones with an insane amount of bass.
> ...


hmm, I wonder if mine was in that batch. I remember it being completely thin and watery.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jan 23, 2013)

Mine too. Hmm.. I used it and really liked the way my skin felt from the product.



> hmm, I wonder if mine was in that batch. I remember it being completely thin and watery.


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 23, 2013)

Ooh, seeing others do it made me go through me list of loves, likes, etc.  It's actually fairly evenly distributed.  And I never realized how many full-sized products this has led to!

Kiehlâ€™s Abyssine Cream

Miracle Skin Transformer (bought a full size)

Blvgari Omnia Cyrstalline Perfume

Twistband (yep, I loved both of themâ€¦)

Amika Hair Treatment (bought a full size, though not through BB)

Amika Nourishing Mask

Harvey Prince Hello (bought a full size)

DDF Brightening Cleanser (bought full size, not through BB â€“ LOVE, LOVE, LOVE!)

Blvgari Mon Jasmin Noir (bought full size, replaces Vera Wang as my go-to scent)

Mary-Lou Manizer

Nexxus Pro-Mend Split End Shampoo, Conditioner, and Treatment (bought full size, not through BB)

Naked Princess Lip Gloss (Ok, I admitâ€¦Iâ€™ve bought 3.  Addicted.)

Alessandro Cream Rich
Band-Aids

Stainiac

Scalisi Skincare Anti-Aging Moisturizer

BB Earbuds (Yep, still use them!)

Per-fekt Lash Perfection Gel (got 2 of them)

Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur

Vasanti BrightenUp!

Color Club Nailpolishes (2â€¦a coral in May and the purple metallic in September)

Soyjoy Cranberry (surprisingly good!)

Number 4 shampoo

Harvey Prince Ageless â€“ Pink Grapefruit

Kerastase Masque Chroma Riche
Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream

Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner (Blue)

Boscia B.B. Cream

Schick Razor

Wei to Go Sleep Over Kit

Dr. Jart BB Cream

Lulu Hair Powder (I soooo wanted to like this)

Mox Botanicals Lip Butter (another one I really wanted to likeâ€¦)

ModelCo Lashxtend Mascara

Tea Forte skin-smart Teas (I effing hate tea)

Lashem Double Trouble Mascara


----------



## brandyboop (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've never sampled Harvey Prince fragrances in my box but was thinking of ordering the set with my 20%. How do people feel about them?


 The set is awesome.  I used my points to get it.  I really love Coupling, Ageless, and Fling.  All of the scents are pleasing (IMO).  I have received lots of compliments when I wear anything from this set.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 23, 2013)

My like/not like list is pretty simple - I've only had BB for 2 months!  But hey, I wanted to play too 





Um, No:

EVERYTHING from my Dec box:

-ModelCo Mascara (I have long lashes already that brush against my glasses, so more length is not something I need! However, that's my own preference, I gave it to my mom and she loves it!)

-No4 Clarifying Shampoo (color treated hair, can't use - gave to my sister)

-Skin29 Sampler (don't use anti-aging - gave to my sister)

-Nicole Richie Perfume (Yuck - gave to my sister)

-LA Fresh Nail Remover Wipes (unimpressed, gave to a friend who needed acetone-free remover)
Loved!:

EVERYTHING from my Jan box:

Hot Mama! by theBalm

Rahua shampoo/conditioner

Pur-lisse moisturizer

Skinny Chic perfume

Eyeko Skinny Liner in Black (anyone noticing a theme? They must think I'm one skinny, chic, hot mama!)


----------



## grayc (Jan 23, 2013)

I love seeing everyone's love/like/not so much list.  It's fun to see how one person can LOVE one product and another can absoluty hate it. 

I feel bad for BB some times... I feel like they are fight a losing battle; never going to make everyone happy.  It makes me laugh when people take it so serious and get so angry about their boxes (ie: facebook flash mobs



).  BB is supposed to be fun and a new way of trying out products.  And for some people (me) who don't have the time to run to the mall and pick up our "free samples" it's a great way to try things out before purchasing.


----------



## Meahlea (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grayc (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would encourage you to try the caldrea hand soap. I got like 3 uses out of each of the little pouches, and I absolutely love it.
> ...


----------



## inlustro (Jan 23, 2013)

My birchboxes are about as regular as my period -- not very!

These last few months I've been pleasantly surprised to get my BBs on or before the 10th. Before that, it was in the 15th-20th range, once as late as like the 27th but that was totally the post office's fault.


----------



## Meahlea (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Funny; those 2 are in my top things i LOVE... expecially the Beautyblender.  That is a game changer for me from using my fingers to put on foundation or tinted moist.


I love the idea of the Beautyblender. But I also love the idea of living in a house where there is no drum-playing weight-lifting upstairs neighbor. At this point in time it just doesn't fit into my lifestyle.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've never sampled Harvey Prince fragrances in my box but was thinking of ordering the set with my 20%. How do people feel about them?


 I've tried Flirt &amp; Hello (I don't think Hello is in the set) and liked them both. Probably my new favorite fragrance brand. Thanks for pointing out that they have a set. I hadn't seen it and may have to buy.


----------



## inlustro (Jan 23, 2013)

I've only sampled Flirt which I LOVED! I would jump on a full size if it were more doable $-wise. It was one of my favorite scents sampled through BB.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Jan 23, 2013)

This is a great convo! Here is my 2 cents:

Eyeko Skinny Eyeliner

Aerie Shimmer ModelCo Mascara Sprout Lip Balm Jouer Matte Moisture Tint Oscar Blandi Jasmine Conditioner Noir Long-Wear Eyeliner
Blinc Mascara
Dirt Salt Scrub
Harvey Prince Flirt
TheBalm Stainiac
Kerastase Lumiere Liquide
Stila In The Light Palette Card
 

Ojon Rare Blend Total Hair Therapy

Embryolisse Lait-Creme
100% Pure Body Cream
Number 4 Clarifying Shampoo
Miracle Skin Transformer Vanish Imperfection Corrector
Chuao
Marie Veronique Body Oil
Joanna Vargas Serum
Essie Fall Picks (I got a berry red) Boscia Gel Cleanser
Mighty Leaf Tea Packets Twistband
Stila Sparkle Eyeliner
Dr. Jart Water Fuse Beauty Balm

[SIZE=1em]Kerastase Bain Cristal[/SIZE]

Kerastase Lait Cristal


Tweezerman Filemate

Mox Lip Butter TheBalm Hot Mama Juicy Couture  LuLu Organics Hair Powder
Atelier Cologne Rose Luna Bar Kate Spade Twirl
Color Club Birchbox Colors (I got the vom yellow) DDF Brightening Cleanser
Schick Hydro Razor
Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy La Fleur
Eyeko Fat Stick
Larabar
Birchbox Earbuds
John Varvatos Star
Tili Bag
Likewise Moisturizer
Comodynes Tanning Towels
Birchbox Notecards
Color Club Foil


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would encourage you to try the caldrea hand soap. I got like 3 uses out of each of the little pouches, and I absolutely love it.
> ...


----------



## Wida (Jan 23, 2013)

Oooh, this is fun!  I subbed to BB in Nov. 2011 and cancelled in Sept. 2012.  I just got January's box after taking a hiatus to test out Sample Society.  While SS wasn't bad, I really missed the points from BB, so I came back.  Here is my list of things I loved and didn't:

Loved:

Jouer Gloss in Birchbox Pink - the only gloss that I've liked.  I bought the full size

VMV Hypoallergenics Re-Everything Eye Serum

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant

Talika Lipocils

Oscar Blandi Volumizing Shampoo/Conditioner

Stila Sparkle waterproof liquid liner in Flash

Tea Forte Minteas &amp; Teas

TheBalm Hot Mama

Aerie Shimmer - surprisingly loved it!
Meh:

Harvey Prince Yogini

Miracle Skin Transformer Concealer

Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy and Couture

Zoya polish in Kristen

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint

Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Solution

Alima Pure lip balm

Wei to go Sleepover kit

No4 Clarifying Shampoo &amp; Comb and Protect
Didn't like or use:

Befine Gentle Cleanser (it was like water coming out of the tube)

Eye Rock Eyeliner Stickers

Ahava Essential Moisturizer (I have oily skin, which my profile clearly states, and I was sent a dry skin moisturizer - I gave it to my mom)

Befine Exfoliating Cleanser packets and Befine SPF 15 moisturizer -  mine were expired and were trashed.

Dr Jarts BB cream - made me oily

Color Club polishes

TheBalm Stainiac - wouldn't apply evenly for me on lips or cheeks

Tili Bags - the zipper broke on the first use

BeautyBlender Cleanser - I didn't think it cleaned my brushes well and I really wanted a Beautyblender to go with it, lol

Blinc Mascara - glad I got to try it, but I thought it was terrible!

Vasanti Brighten Up - it felt like I sandblasted my face.  Too harsh for me.

Twistbands - wouldn't hold my hair
I have more meh and dislikes than I do likes, but I think I'm rather picky too.  I can't fault BB for that and it has been nice to try new things.  I'm one of the odd ones that loves most perfume samples and the lifestyle extras - except men's cologne and the tili bag.  I have traded for items that I have absolutely loved as well, such as the Harvey Prince Flirt.


----------



## Meahlea (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would literally love to try all the products in your won't use list haha. Besides the mascara, which I already have!


They're occupying space I don't have in my tiny apartment, so may end up making a trades list for them. Even though I hate mailing stuff.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 23, 2013)

Just stumbled onto this thread. Just recently had my first zoya experience and in love! I hope the detectives are right and that is one of the brands in Feb.


----------



## sleepykat (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They're occupying space I don't have in my tiny apartment, so may end up making a trades list for them. Even though I hate mailing stuff.


 Maybe you've seen it already, but the tips in this thread make mailing stuff much less of a hassle: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129804/ship-for-less


----------



## lovepink (Jan 24, 2013)

Excited for February wanted to join in.   I was a BB subber from Jan 2012-Sept 2012.  Resubbed in Jan 2013 waiting on box.  Like someone said above I may not love everything I get but for $10 and the points, I left but had to come back!

Jouer lip gloss-ok

Juicy Couture-ok

lara bar-ate

orofluido-tried 1x attempted to give away-it came back to me 2x! On trade list

Wei Pomegranate buffing beads-I liked these, not the price!

Benta Berry G1 Moisturizer-this did nothing for my dry skin

I Coloniali Tibetian shower cream-used

Bvlgari Omnia-used and liked!

Caudalie hand cream-used meh

Stila Sparke waterproof eye liner, liked and have multipes of!

Harvey Prince Hello-used and liked

Schick Hydro razor-used and got horrible razor burn

Yu-be skin cream-used hated the smell

Juicy Viva La Juicy Fleur-used and liked

Whish Shave cream-used and HATED. Ugh horrible product

Color Club Put a Pin in it-used for a mini

BB Earbuds-husband tried said they sounded horrible, he threw away  
uice Beauty oil free moisturizer

Microdermamitt Body

Erno Laszlo Soap-never used

BB note card

Tili Bag

Blinc mascara

Alterna bamboo

Stila Stay all day

Twistband lace-never used
Zoya Feel in Kristen

VMV Hypoallergenics

Exude lipstick

Annick Goutal Eau D'hadrien

Atelier Cologne Orange Sanguine

Pur Minerals 4 in 1

Kerastase Lumier Liquid

Kiehl's Abyssine cream

Beauty Blender cleaner

Number 4 comb and prep

Tea Forte minteas

Bvlgari Mon Jasmin

Wei to go Sleep over

Vasanti

Brush Guard
Miss Jessie's crÃ¨me de la crÃ¨me

Miss Jessie's slip sudsy shampoo

Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue

Color Club- Age of Aquarius

John Varvatos Star

Comodynes tan towels

The Balm Staniac

Jouer Luminizing moisture tint


----------



## Jennifer Love (Jan 24, 2013)

Ooh...I wanna play!  

Wei to Go Sleepover Kit--loved it but won't be buying it, probably

Vitivia Vitamins--can't justify the price Mary Lou Manizer--will be buying full size
Fresh Citron perfume--I have too many perfumes already but if I buy one, I might pick this one up.
Sampar--bought it full size! Emily's Chocolate Fortune Cookie--they sell the Emily's at the grocery store Hot Mama--might buy full size 

21 Drops--smelled alright...couldn't see that it makes a difference.

LUNA bar--these are pretty good.  But I can get them at the grocery store for a dollar. ModelCo lip gloss--smells like LipSmackers and is super gloopy.
12 Benefits spray--eh.  I'm not into it. Oscar Blandi hair serum--again, not into it. My Mattifying moisturizer--feels...weird. Eyeko Skinny liner--I got black.  I have about 4738927438924732 black eyeliners. Oscar Blandi Mousse--alright I guess. 

Color Club nail polish in Status Update--looked awful, wore awful

tili bag--a stupid ziploc bag...seriously?
twistband--tried it, ruined in one wear, plus I have short hair
Kate Spade Twirl--uck
Juicy Couture Viva--&gt;.&lt;
Jouer Lip Enhancer--can't tell the difference between this and Chapstick...so... John Varvatos men's cologne--gave it to my husband.  He wore it.  Smells alright I guess. But I don't want men's crap in my box.
One Love Organics oil--smelled like rotten roses...like a funeral parlour. Caldrea Hand Soap--I didn't hate it, but I didn't want hand soap.


----------



## bluemustang (Jan 24, 2013)

> Im such a birchbox-aholic!Â  I was looking through ebay and I found a complete teen vogue birchbox. I had to contact the seller to do buy it now. lol Not bad though. less than 14 for the whole thing. and it had joy lipsurgence and a pretty silver essie. Ahh. I can never save money lol. Hoping we will get more tarte this year! it would be festive if we got some pink and red lipsurgences or glamazon lippies


That silver Essie is one of my favorite polishes! During the summer I wear it on my toes over china laze For Audrey (Tiffany blue) and get sooo many compliments! It's great on the tips of your fingers too for a little sparkle and no chps.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jan 24, 2013)

Oooo I'll play too! I've been subbed to BB since November 2011.  I've discovered brands,  had the chance to try products I never would have otherwise, and found some items that I really love (and some I really hate). Sometimes I really dislike the foil packets and small sample sizes, but I think I've gotten my money's worth so far.

Orofluido - bought the full size
Twistbands - surprised I liked them and I've gotten more!
Zoya polishes - found out about this brand through BB!
Befine Night Cream - bought the full size
Chuao Chocolate
Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment
Yes To Blueberries Towelettes - bought more
Algenist Regenerative Anti Aging Moisturizer- found out about this brand through BB and I've gotten more stuff from them
BeautyBlender
TheBalm Stainiac
Supergoop

Lara Bars and Luna Bars-  have loved these for a while and I'll always buy them, but I hate getting them in my boxes :-/
 
Showstopper Tape - I just use double stick tape

VMV Hypoallergenics Re-Everything Eye-Serum - I have so many eye creams/serums to try I don't think I'll have to purchase another

Kiehl's Clearly Corrective Dark Spot Solution - I have a bunch of brighteners/ dark spot correctors to try before buying one

Juice Beauty Green Sensitive Peel - maybe I'll try the full strength one and see if I like it better

Essie Luxeffects (pink glitter color) - I'd like the gold shimmery one though

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie

Arquiste Flor y Canto

BeautyBlender Beauty Cleanser - I use Johnson&amp;Johnson Baby Shampoo to cleanse

Tea Forte Minteas

Harvey Prince Hello

Schick Hydro Silk Razor - I just use cheap Bic disposables, works well for me!

Yu-Be Cream

Caldrea Hand Soap

Juicy Couture Viva La Fleur - Surprised I actually liked a Juicy perfume, not enough to buy though

Dr. Jart Water Fuse BB Cream

Liqwid Volumizing Shampoo and Conditioner

Liqwid Volumizing Catalyst

Essie Carry On

Mox Lip Butter - idk if I'd pay $16 for a lip balm.....

Number 4 Clarifying Shampoo - I've only used this once, I'll give it a couple more tries

Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner - felt tip makes this easier to apply, but I still don't know if I like liquid eyeliner
Kate Spade Twirl
Blinc Liquid Eyeliner - gave to my sister, liquid eyeliner and I don't get along
Jouer Lip Gloss
eBoost
Nuxe Dry Oil Shimmer (would like to try the non-shimmer version)
Atelier Cologne Amber Nue (Found out about this brand through BB, hated the smell of this one but I liked some of the other scents I've tried)
Oscar Blandi Volumnizing Dry Shampoo - ehhh dry shampoos don't work for me

Juicy Couture Juicy Couture

EyeRock Designer Liner - no thanks

Color Science Pro Pressed Mineral Foundation

Benta Berry Exfoliating Cleanser

Kahina Giving Beauty Argan Oil

Kahina Giving Beauty Facial Lotion

Wonderstruck Taylor Swift

Pur Minerals Tinted Moisturizer - these seem to all have warmer/pink undertones to me which wouldn't work for me

Birchbox Notecard

Stila Sparkle Waterproof Eyeliner

Comodynes Tan Towelettes - I live in Florida and tan when I walk to the mailbox and back....don't need any help in this department

ModCloth Headband

Stila Lip Glaze

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint

Birchbox Earbuds

WEI Pomegranate Buffing Beads - I thought this was an unnecessary step to my cleansing routine

Stila Stay all day - stupid card sample

BVGLARI Mon Jasmine Noir

Color Club in Insta-This - not a blue nail polish fan

Lulu Organics Hair Powder

Juliette Has a Gun Mad Madame - didn't like the notes in this one, but I love Not a Perfume

Nicole by Nicole Richie
Yes... I do cheat a little on the survey 

Oscar Blandi Volumizing Shampoo and Conditioner

Oscar Blandi Dry Styling Heat Protect Spray

Kerastase Elixir Ultime - haven't gotten around to it because I like Orofluido

Masqueology Brightening Mask

WEI Golden Root Mud Mask

Sprout Lip Balm

Marie Veronique Body Oil

Joanna Vargas Daily Serum

John Varvatos Artisan - fiance has yet to try this

OLO Body Serum

Modelco Fibre Mascara - I have too many to try before I get to this one

LA Fresh Makeup Remover Towelettes

Benefit it's potent eye cream

theBalm Hot Mama Blush

Embryolisse Lait Creme Concentre
Edit: So I looked at this again after I posted and this is A LOT of stuff (at least for me) to have tried/received in the time I've with BB. During most of this time I've only had this one sub. (I subbed to Glossybox for 2 months and cancelled and I just received my 4th ipsy bag) I don't know how you ladies with multiple subs from multiple companies do it!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 24, 2013)

Something tells me we should have a thread for these^ lol


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Posts like this just reinforce my happiness over there being SO MANY different types of beauty products out there. A lot of what you loved, I hated. and A lot of what you hated, I loved! lol. We would make a good trade team!
> 
> I loved Color Club in Age of Aquarius, Bvlgari perfume, Dr Jart's, Suki Lemon Scrub, Vasanti Brighten Up Cleanser, Kiehls body wash, Choco Pod, Juliette has a gun, and the It's Potent! eye cream!


 Ooh!  I'll keep an eye on your trade list then!  




  

There are tons of different kinds of products, and I read recently that you should write a review (star rating) for all the products because they take that into account when their algorithm chooses what goes into your box!  That way if you really didn't like something after you try it or really do like it, you should review it so they'll be less/more likely to send a product like that to you again.

I've gone through reviewing everything I've tried - even what I've tried and loved that I didn't get in my boxes (unless I have a chance at sampling it in the future, ahem ahem, Clark's Marine Cream)...


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is a great convo! Here is my 2 cents:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 24, 2013)

Can I ask why BB Feb thread consist of what people liked and didnt in their previous boxes? This thread is going to be super long by the time we get sneaks for Feb.  That isn't fair to search through all this to know whats going on with Feb guys.

Moderator can you seperate and create a new thread?


----------



## BisousDarling (Jan 24, 2013)

As much as I hope that there will be some picture spoilers this month, I feel like they won't do anything until February 1st... that's only 7 days away. I can wait that long, right? Right?

They know how badly we want these spoilers, indulge us a little!!


----------



## Meahlea (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can I ask why BB Feb thread consist of what people liked and didnt in their previous boxes? This thread is going to be super long by the time we get sneaks for Feb.  That isn't fair to search through all this to know whats going on with Feb guys.
> 
> Moderator can you seperate and create a new thread?


It's halfway through January. There's nothing going on with Feb yet.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow!  You and I have almost exact opposite likes and dislikes!  Trade with me at some point, please!!


 LOL, I will keep you in mind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine too. Hmm.. I used it and really liked the way my skin felt from the product.
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 25, 2013)

for anyone who has migrated to this topic and didn't see my post in the january topic: the code *join110annual* get you *220 points* when you upgrade to a one year membership! not sure when it ends but it just worked for me!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 25, 2013)

> If you're talking about the cleanser, it's always super thin, it's just the consistency of it (I've used it outside of the BB samples).Â


 The expired product was just a moisturizer with SPF, if I recall correctly. The other things were fine as far as potential spoilage went.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My like/not like list is pretty simple - I've only had BB for 2 months!  But hey, I wanted to play too
> 
> ...


----------



## cari12 (Jan 25, 2013)

My Love/Hate lists

Love It:

Kate Spade twirl (one of the top contenders for my next full size perfume!)

Benefit Pore Professional (just got another of the same size in a Benefit kit)

Luna Protein Bar - chocolate pb (I love these, I just got a big box recently actually, they're probably my fave Luna bar)

Mary Lou Manizer

Jouer Lip Enhancer

ModelCo lip gloss in Show Girl Red. (I was so skeptical of the color in the tube but I put it on and loved it, I love the texture and smell too)

Blandi Volumizing Spray

Eyeko Skinny Liner (I got olive, never a color I'd pick for myself but I LOVE it)

Mox Botanicals Lip Butter

Choco Pod

Number 4 Clarifying Shampoo

Aerie Shimmer (I went to buy the full size in store recently and ended up with another scent I liked just a bit more, but I plan on getting at least a rollerball when my sample runs out)

Just Okay:

Color Club polish (I got the blue, love the color but the stuff chips in like 2 seconds)

Vitiva Vitamin capsues

Juicy La Fleur

Pass:

Nexxus Pro-Mend shampoo/conditioner/treatment 

Tili-bag

twistband (despite it's claims not to, it still left dents in my hair and it never felt secure enough)

John Varvatos cologne. (smelled okay, husband didn't like it though)

One Love organics serum. (I got the rose. Not my favorite scent so I never use it. And it spilled out all over in the plastic baggy)

I just got my January box yesterday so I've only been able to try a few things. But so far the Hot Mama is awesome. I LOVE the mattifying moisturizer stuff. I have an oily t-zone and even with foundations, powders, etc. that promise to keep it shine free it still eventually gets shiny. my skin was awesome all day. Anxious to see how it continues to work. And I also love the Skinny Chic sent. I'm overly picky about perfumes so it's pretty impressive BB has sent me 3/5 in my boxes that I loved and would buy a full size of!


----------



## laklolo14 (Jan 25, 2013)

I am already excited about February's box. My birthday is in February so it will be like an extra birthday present. I just hope Birchbox is crazy good this month. They are on more of an upswing lately, (At least with my boxes). I would really love to see some nail polish. The last one I got was like 4 or 5 months ago. I also love anything Valentine's Day themed. =]


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so jealous they're getting Fresh lip stuff...I love it so much but I absolutely cannot let myself spend $22 on lip balm..no wonder how wonderful it makes my lips feel!


FYI - Fresh used to be my HG lip balm product, but I found an all natural vegan brand that is way better and extremely affordable. It's called "Hurraw!" I bought root beer, earl grey, and black cherry flavors at a vegan grocer for $3.50 each. The black cherry flavor is tinted. Texture and wear-wise they are very very similar to the Fresh lip balms. I still like Fresh a lot, but it's hard to stay obsessed with them, after finding this new brand that has so many more options and is so much cheaper.


----------



## 4loveofmakeup (Jan 25, 2013)

I want to join in the fun!! Here is my Love Hate list

*[SIZE=12pt]LOVES:[/SIZE]*

The Balm Hot Mama

Harvey Prince Skinny Chic (not a fan of the name though)

Amika color pHerfection

Nick Chavez Advanced Volume Shampoo

Harvey Prince Eau Flirt-Lavender Pumpkin

Color Club Put a pin in it

Twistband lace up to Fall

Schick Hydro Silk Razor

Osmotics Cosmeceuticals Blue Copper 5 Firming Elasticity Repair

Noir Black Mania Kohl Eyeliner

Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur

The Balm Stainiac

Color Club Foil Collection (gold)

Algenist Complete eye renewal balm

Zoya True Spring collection

Wonderstruck Taylor Swift

Essie luxeffects nail Polish (silver)

Twistband Metallic Hair ties

Tarte LipSurgence

 *[SIZE=12pt]PRETTY GOOD:[/SIZE]*

My Multi Purpose Mattifying Moisturizer

The Balm Mary-Lou Manizer

Vasanti BrightenUp Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator

Alterna Bamboo UV+Color Protection Fade-Proof Fluide

LARABAR

Likewise Facial Moisturizer+ Sun Protectant

Ojon Volume Advance Volumizing Shampoo

Dropps laundry Detergent

Juice Beauty oil-free moisturizer

*[SIZE=12pt]STILL ON THE FENCE[/SIZE]*

WEI Go Sleep Over Kit

Amika Obliphica Nourishing mask

*[SIZE=12pt]REALLY DISLIKED:[/SIZE]*

Deborah Lippmann the Stripper to go

Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Repair CC Cream

Eyeko Fat Eye Stick (smeared bad!!)

Comodynes Self Tanning Intensive

Birchbox Notecards

Dr. Jart Water Fuse Beauty Balm

* *

*NOT A FAN*

The brush Guard Variety Pack

Stila Itâ€™s Go Time Lip Glaze

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint

Oscar de la Renta live in love

*[SIZE=12pt]GAVE AWAY:[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=12pt]Emilyâ€™s Chocolate Covered Fortune Cookie[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Eyeko Skinny Liquid Liner (Purple)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Juicy Couture-Juicy Couture[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Model Co. fibre lashxtend mascara[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Soyjoy Cranberry[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Etole Nail Polish (Burgundy Color)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Mox Botanicals lip Butter[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Birchbox Earbuds[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt]HAVE NOT USED YET[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=12pt]Lulu Organics Lavender &amp; Sage Hair Powder[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Liquid Perfect Wave[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Mighty leaf Tea-Tea pouches[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]BVLGARI Mon Jasmin Noir[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]TALIKA Oil Free Lash Conditioning Cleanser [/SIZE]


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Maybe this is why I'm always happy with my bb. I wasn't around when they gave out these deluxe samples. My first box had a full size mascara and a decent size nail polish. My second was a huge Mary luminizer that I will never get through. Third had the frownies which were multiple use. I guess my expectations are low lol.


 We must've joined around the same time.  I was disappointed with my first box because I thought it would be bigger.  The pictures of the boxes and samples I had seen online looked so much bigger than they turned out to be.  I also got a welcome box as my first box.  I don't recall all the contents, but I do remember that one sample was missing (a perfume of some sort, which I was VERY glad was missing) and another was one of those plastic bags.  Every box since my first box, however, has contained at least one item that I've truly loved.  Though it's the most expensive thing I've purchased from Birchbox so far, I have been loving the Lashem serum.  I got a sample of it last month and have been using it daily since my box arrived.  I've noticed such a huge difference in my eyelashes in volume and length.  This month, I received an Eyeko skinny eyeliner and I can totally see why so many people love it.  I guess my expectations are low too - as long as there's at least one thing that I'm either looking forward to receiving or tried and enjoyed, I'm a happy camper.  I just wish there was a way to opt out of food and/or perfume samples.  About 2 months ago, I had a bad allergic reaction to the perfume sample that came in my box and I have food allergies.  It would also be cool if we could choose how our boxes are balanced out - like "I'd like more skincare items" or "I'd like half hair products, half makeup," you know?


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I add to my list every month! I really feel like people are extremely picky... my friends are always jealous of my boxes I get every month haha.
> 
> LOVED -Beauty Fixation Remover -Harvey Prince Flirt -Mary-Lou Manizer -One Love Serum -Mox Lip Butter -Chuao Chocolate -Nuxe Cleanser -Juliette Has A Gun -Hot Mama -Embryolisse Moisturizer   LIKED -Larabar -Color Club Polish -Mighty Leaf Tea -Juicy Couture Fleur -ModelCo Gloss -Stripper To Go   TRIED -Twistband -Dr. Jart BB Cream -ModelCo Mascara -Oscar Blandi Spray -Miss Jessies curls -Number 4 Shampoo   NO -Benefit Facewash/Polish -Ouidad Gel -Soyjoy Bar -Aerie Shimmer


 I'm glad I'm not the only one who likes the Embryolisse moisturizer.  I've been sick for the past 3-ish weeks and have been applying a little bit a few times a day to that area between my nose and upper lip (there's gotta be a technical term for that) and the underside of my nose.  The teensy sample bottle is perfect for that amount of skin lol  If you bought the full-size Embryolisse moisturizer, would you mind if I asked what size you got?  I've been looking at it and I can't decide - both sizes seem so small compared to my other moisturizers.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel bad for BB some times... I feel like they are fight a losing battle; never going to make everyone happy.  It makes me laugh when people take it so serious and get so angry about their boxes (ie: facebook flash mobs
> 
> ...


 I feel the same way.  After seeing so many negative comments on their Facebook page, I sent them an email thanking them for introducing me to so many new products - including a few that I absolutely fell in love with.  It didn't feel right that they only seemed to be getting such negative feedback.


----------



## SamAsh (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one who likes the Embryolisse moisturizer.  I've been sick for the past 3-ish weeks and have been applying a little bit a few times a day to that area between my nose and upper lip (there's gotta be a technical term for that) and the underside of my nose.  The teensy sample bottle is perfect for that amount of skin lol  If you bought the full-size Embryolisse moisturizer, would you mind if I asked what size you got?  I've been looking at it and I can't decide - both sizes seem so small compared to my other moisturizers.


 I haven't gotten it yet, but I plan on it. The $16 Embryolisse is only a little over an ounce. But honestly, I have used the teensy sample size to moisturize my whole face for at least a week. I use a small amount of product since it's so rich. I'm in love!


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 25, 2013)

> area between my nose and upper lip (there's gotta be a technical term for that)


 Acanthion


----------



## TXSlainte (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one who likes the Embryolisse moisturizer.  I've been sick for the past 3-ish weeks and have been applying a little bit a few times a day to that area between my nose and upper lip (there's gotta be a technical term for that) and the underside of my nose.  The teensy sample bottle is perfect for that amount of skin lol  If you bought the full-size Embryolisse moisturizer, would you mind if I asked what size you got?  I've been looking at it and I can't decide - both sizes seem so small compared to my other moisturizers.


 I love that stuff! I have very dry winter skin, and it's has made such a difference in just 3 days. I have it sitting in my cart - I'm going to get the larger size.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Acanthion


 Wow!  Thank you!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm very interested in trying the juice beauty apple peel...the sensitive version. I bought two deluxe samplea from juice beauty but wanted to know if anyone has tried it and has any opinions on it?


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Jan 25, 2013)

I want the UK Birchbox! (So cheeky of a Brit to show us what we can't have!)  I LOVE the little pink bag!  Please Birchbox ... remember your loyal Americans... we love pink too!


----------



## Jackieblue (Jan 25, 2013)

> I'm very interested in trying the juice beauty apple peel...the sensitive version. I bought two deluxe samplea from juice beauty but wanted to know if anyone has tried it and has any opinions on it?


 The sensitive version wasn't "enough" for me. I have heard that even that one gets some people all red and tingly, but my DDF-Brightening-Cleanser-using skin need something with a little more oomph. I would like to try the full strength at some point. If you have sensitive skin or only use gentle (non-acidic?) products it will probably work very well for you. If you are near an Ulta they sell Juice Beauty and have a very good return policy.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 25, 2013)

I was thinking about the full strength one but wantedto try the sensitive one first to see if it's strong enough. My 'samples' should arrive Monday. I am pretty excited cuz i'll have 200 points on BB and a 20% off code and wanted to get it for $12  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Acanthion


 I thought it was called the philtrum?


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 25, 2013)

> I thought it was called the philtrum?Â


 Yes and no, the philtrum is the entire grooved area from the top lip to the nose. I do love anatomy.


----------



## glamigirl (Jan 26, 2013)

> for anyone who has migrated to this topic and didn't see my post in the january topic: the codeÂ *join110annual* get youÂ *220 points* when you upgrade to a one year membership! not sure when it ends but it just worked for me!


 Just tried but dont see the extra points in my cart. Do they show up after you submit payment?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just tried but dont see the extra points in my cart. Do they show up after you submit payment?


They won't show up in your cart. when you type in the coupon code it would/should say "Coupon Code join110annual was applied". They'll show up in your points page once you pay.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello everyone! This will be my second birchbox  I was so excited when I received Jan's box, but I was a little disappointed with a few things, such as size and the fact I received two different (tiny packet) of lotions/creams, so that's 2 of 5. I received Box 27 I believe it was. Contained:

Viva La Juicy - Juicy Couture (teeeeeeny little squirt bottle, a little too strong for me, so I gave it to my bestie)

ModelCo SHINE Ultra Lip Gloss (this I did like a lot &lt;3)

Number 4 Clarifying Shampoo (from reading posts in this thread, you can't use on color treated hair, which mine is :-(

Caudelie Vinexpert Radiance Day Cream (I'm so sad it's so small! I haven't tried it yet cause once I do, that'll be it, it'll be gone! lol)

100% Pure Nourishing Body Cream (Apple scent, which I'm happy about, but it's two tiny packets, again, sad it's small)

I'm going to continue with Birchbox for a few months at least because I really am hoping for the best, and plus $10 is a good deal for a beauty sub  I just wish there would be at least one deluxe or full size item!


----------



## gemstone (Jan 26, 2013)

> Hello everyone! This will be my second birchbox  I was so excited when I received Jan's box, but I was a little disappointed with a few things, such as size and the fact I received two different (tiny packet) of lotions/creams, so that's 2 of 5. I received Box 27 I believe it was. Contained: Viva La Juicy - Juicy Couture (teeeeeeny little squirt bottle, a little too strong for me, so I gave it to my bestie) ModelCo SHINE Ultra Lip Gloss (this I did like a lot &lt;3) Number 4 Clarifying Shampoo (from reading posts in this thread, you can't use on color treated hair, which mine is :-( Caudelie Vinexpert Radiance Day Cream (I'm so sad it's so small! I haven't tried it yet cause once I do, that'll be it, it'll be gone! lol) 100% Pure Nourishing Body Cream (Apple scent, which I'm happy about, but it's two tiny packets, again, sad it's small) I'm going to continue with Birchbox for a few months at least because I really am hoping for the best, and plus $10 is a good deal for a beauty sub  I just wish there would be at least one deluxe or full size item!


 How are you not counting te lipgloss as a deluxe/full size?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How are you not counting te lipgloss as a deluxe/full size?


You are absolutely correct.  It would be, wouldn't it. It's a pretty nice lipgloss, I love the fact it's not sticky and it smells great. I wish it tinted a little better though, my lips are already a blushed pink, so having a pink lip gloss essentially looks like I put clear gloss on. I tried layering it, but it just won't darken. However, yes, I retract my statement, it is a full size. &lt;3


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How are you not counting te lipgloss as a deluxe/full size?


 Totally...the lip gloss was full size worth $16! Maybe she means in her future boxes...


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes and no, the philtrum is the entire grooved area from the top lip to the nose. I do love anatomy.


 Smarty pants AND a makeup buff? Love it!


----------



## marybbryant (Jan 26, 2013)

I am so looking forward to my February Birchboxes!  I always start to crave something new to try once the 25th of the month rolls around.  

I loved my January boxes.  I think it was #3.  I got 2 of the same and loved every single item - Alessandro Handispa hand cream, Kerastase hair masque, Lashem mascara, MY Mattifying Moisturizer and Harvey Prince Ageless.  The Alessandro Handispa hand cream was a generous sized sample.  I'm still working my way through my first tube and have my 2nd sample to get through, and already purchased the full size. I really love that hand cream!  The hair masque is pretty amazing as well.  I have been a subscriber for over a year, and I always love my Birchboxes, but I think this is the first time I have adored every single item.  Also the first time I got a duplicate box, so it was a good month for that to happen!

I cant wait for the February boxes now.  I hope there is another Zoya polish this month!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm wondering...I'm getting January's box next week...cuz I subscribed this week...if I'm getting my box around the end of them month, when will I get February?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 26, 2013)

> I'm wondering...I'm getting January's box next week...cuz I subscribed this week...if I'm getting my box around the end of them month, when will I get February?


 When they ship everyones feb boxes. It will vary depending on what feb box number you get and which wave of shipments that box number is in.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh awesome, I was afraid I would get all my boxes at the end, like it depended on when you subbed, if you know what I mean? Like w Beauty Army  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you ^^


----------



## SamAsh (Jan 26, 2013)

I feel like this month is going by slowly cause there's still two weeks until we know what we're getting for Feb. Ahhhh so impatient!


----------



## Legalista (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm very interested in trying the juice beauty apple peel...the sensitive version. I bought two deluxe samplea from juice beauty but wanted to know if anyone has tried it and has any opinions on it?


 It's amazing. I bought the organics-to-go kit over thanksgiving because i was looking to switch to a cleansing milk and more organic products over all. I loved everything and bought the whole regimen and my skin looks amazing. The peel is awesome (I have the sensitive one)! The only think I didn't like was the tinted moisturizer- I have super dry skin and it made ME shiny- I had to powder up all day! But everything else I've tried from them I really liked! I was in the minority that liked the CC cream too...


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 27, 2013)

> It's amazing. I bought the organics-to-go kit over thanksgiving because i was looking to switch to a cleansing milk and more organic products over all. I loved everything and bought the whole regimen and my skin looks amazing. The peel is awesome (I have the sensitive one)! The only think I didn't like was the tinted moisturizer- I have super dry skin and it made ME shiny- I had to powder up all day! But everything else I've tried from them I really liked! I was in the minority that liked the CC cream too...


 I got my peel samples yesterday and tried it last night. My face got very warm. Not too red. I bought the full size today with their coupon and also got the reguvenating mask since they said if you use them together it is much more effective. Excited to get it!


----------



## gemstone (Jan 27, 2013)

I am dying for the feb video to come already! I keep checking here as the nonsense backlash to the First Lady made me unlike their page! That and all of the girls pushing people to go to ipsy, it actually made me want to cancel my ipsy sub. Also- am I the only one who really does not want a valentine's day box?


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 27, 2013)

I wouldn't say I don't want a vday box... but I don't want anything all pink and girly like lipgloss. I honestly don't know what kind of vday theme I would like. Hmmm. Ok maybe I don't want a vday box. Hahah


----------



## meaganola (Jan 28, 2013)

> I am dying for the feb video to come already! I keep checking here as the nonsense backlash to the First Lady made me unlike their page! That and all of the girls pushing people to go to ipsy, it actually made me want to cancel my ipsy sub. Also- am I the only one who really does not want a valentine's day box?


 Definitely not the only one. I'm all for bright Birchbox pink, but that's a year-round thing for me. My inner six-year-old is usually in charge of my color selections. But a get-ready-for-romance theme? Yeah, way to remind me how very, very single I am.


----------



## SamAsh (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am dying for the feb video to come already!
> 
> I keep checking here as the nonsense backlash to the First Lady made me unlike their page! That and all of the girls pushing people to go to ipsy, it actually made me want to cancel my ipsy sub.
> ...


 Maybe this is just me being a sucker for holidays, but I want a super Valentine'd out box. I would kill for some confetti or a heart treat. Even though I'm single I can't deny my love for Vday!


----------



## cari12 (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello everyone! This will be my second birchbox  I was so excited when I received Jan's box, but I was a little disappointed with a few things, such as size and the fact I received two different (tiny packet) of lotions/creams, so that's 2 of 5. I received Box 27 I believe it was. Contained:
> 
> ...


 I'm pretty sure you can use the No.4 shampoo on color treated hair. It says right on the back of the bottle that it doesn't strip moisture or color. Maybe I missed something though? At any rate I got it in my Dec. box and have been using it for the past month and my color is totally fine.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh



> I'm pretty sure you can use the No.4 shampoo on color treated hair. It says right on the back of the bottle that it doesn't strip moisture or color. Maybe I missed something though? At any rate I got it in my Dec. box and have been using it for the past month and my color is totally fine.Â


 Oh really? If so, that'd be awesome! I had just heard that you shouldn't. One of my besties is a hairdresser, I'll ask her...she should know


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Jan 28, 2013)

I definitely want one pink item for Valentine's day but only one not a whole box of love and hearts and pink throw up.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 28, 2013)

Nothing about last febs box was VD Day related. I doubt this one will be.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh
> 
> Oh really? If so, that'd be awesome! I had just heard that you shouldn't. One of my besties is a hairdresser, I'll ask her...she should know


 Let me know when you find out!

A little google search tells me that certain clarifying shampoos are okay and to only use them weekly (which I've been doing) but I know not everything on Google is accurate ;-)


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 28, 2013)

The No. 4 shampoo is sulfate-free, so at the least it shouldn't be as bad as SLS containing shampoos when it comes to stripping color.  That isn't to say it won't at all.

Put me in the 'would dislike a V-Day theme' camp.  It's really not my thing,  I might just be overly cynical, but the whole 'men should buy their ladies jewelry and chocolate to make them happy until the next holiday' thing doesn't sit right with me.  I have to admit, this year we are going to see Casablanca with a live orchestra, which is a bit romantic but every day is a good day for classic film.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Definitely not the only one. I'm all for bright Birchbox pink, but that's a year-round thing for me. My inner six-year-old is usually in charge of my color selections. But a get-ready-for-romance theme? Yeah, way to remind me how very, very single I am.


 All they did for Valentine's Day last February was put a little hot pink heart-shaped emery board in every box.  I doubt they'll do anything more than that.


----------



## Jackieblue (Jan 28, 2013)

I think that a "love yourself" theme would be a perfect take on Valentine's Day.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 28, 2013)

> All they did for Valentine's Day last February was put a little hot pink heart-shaped emery board in every box. Â I doubt they'll do anything more than that.


 I had forgotten about that -- because it wasn't every box. That was the EyeRock liner sticker month, and my box was so bad that the heart file would have been a step up.


----------



## Legalista (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The No. 4 shampoo is sulfate-free, so at the least it shouldn't be as bad as SLS containing shampoos when it comes to stripping color.  That isn't to say it won't at all.
> 
> Put me in the 'would dislike a V-Day theme' camp.  It's really not my thing,  I might just be overly cynical, but the whole 'men should buy their ladies jewelry and chocolate to make them happy until the next holiday' thing doesn't sit right with me.  I have to admit, this year we are going to see Casablanca with a live orchestra, which is a bit romantic but every day is a good day for classic film.


 I'm playing on your phrasing here, but I would love a V-DAY themed box, as in Eve Ensler's V-Day campaign to End Violence Against Women; http://www.vday.org/home ... They play on Valentine's Day to run a global campaign, the Vagina Monologues are a part of it- it's a really cool concept that I worked with a lot in college. It would be cool if they could pair up with V-Day like they did with Art of Elysium but I think Eve Ensler and the campaign might be a bit to extreme for Birchbox's image...that would be my idea of a cool V-Day box though...


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had forgotten about that -- because it wasn't every box. That was the EyeRock liner sticker month, and my box was so bad that the heart file would have been a step up.


 Aww.  I thought that since they wouldn't let me review it they had added it to everyone's.  I got the EyeRock liner stickers too that month as well as the BLK DNM perfume sample, Exude lipstick and the LaFresh polish remover.  Come to think of it I traded every single one of those items except the polish remover that I used immediately.  

Too bad the Exude wasn't in a color besides nude!  I would have liked it.  Send me colors! BB, please please.


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ladyrawrness* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I definitely want one pink item for Valentine's day but only one not a whole box of love and hearts and pink throw up.


 Last year they gave out a heart shaped nail file.


----------



## goldenmeans (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Last year they gave out a heart shaped nail file.


I was so pathetically disappointed that I didn't get that nail file. I got the eyeliner stickers and though they had more "value" than the nail file, they were completely useless to me.

I think a love yourself theme is a great idea! Maybe a face mask, a nice heavy body lotion and bath bomb. That would be perfect!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh, I'd love a fabulously cheesy Valentines box lol,..I'm such a hopeless romantic &lt;3

At the least, I can dream that they might send chocolate! (I'm also a chocoholic)

*le sigh*...I'm ridiculous lol


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 28, 2013)

A valentine's day box would really sting those of us who were just broken up with haha


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jan 28, 2013)

I Would love a bath bomb!



> I was so pathetically disappointed that I didn't get that nail file. I got the eyeliner stickers and though they had more "value" than the nail file, they were completely useless to me. I think a love yourself theme is a great idea! Maybe a face mask, a nice heavy body lotion and bath bomb. That would be perfect!


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had forgotten about that -- because it wasn't every box. That was the EyeRock liner sticker month, and my box was so bad that the heart file would have been a step up.


 Yeah, I didn't get a heart file, either...but not complaining, I had some great stuff in there.  

This was my box last Feb:

 
Chuao Chocolatier 8-pack Assorted ChocoPod
Kiehlâ€™s Clearly Correctiveâ„¢ Dark Spot Solution
Eye Rock Designer Liner
colorescience proÂ® Pressed Mineral Foundation
Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel Sensitive
 
My chocopod was the spicy one, loved the Kiehl's and the Juice Beauty peel.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww.  I thought that since they wouldn't let me review it they had added it to everyone's.  I got the EyeRock liner stickers too that month as well as the BLK DNM perfume sample, Exude lipstick and the LaFresh polish remover.  Come to think of it I traded every single one of those items except the polish remover that I used immediately.
> 
> Too bad the Exude wasn't in a color besides nude!  I would have liked it.  Send me colors! BB, please please.


 i got that box. i hated that box so much i wanted to cry. they gave me the wrong box and didn't want me to send it back to get the one listed on the website. it was my 2nd month as a bbx member and i wasn't on this site yet, but the only compensation given to me was 100 points. my box was supposed to have the jouer moisture tint, beautyblender, beautyblender cleanser, lip tattoo, and orofluido (all things i wanted to try out).


----------



## OiiO (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A valentine's day box would really sting those of us who were just broken up with haha


 That's why it's a great idea for the sub companies to curate the "love yourself" boxes rather than a romantic date prep ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That way it will appeal to literally everyone!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jan 28, 2013)

They could do an opt-in for people wanting a Valentines box. I think it would be cool to have a massage bar or oil and maybe a pair of those lip balms that combine to create a new flavor when you kiss.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's why it's a great idea for the sub companies to curate the "love yourself" boxes rather than a romantic date prep ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


This! I'm in a serious relationship for the first valentine's day....ever....lol, but I would much prefer a "love yourself box" with soemthing like a bath bomb, a mask, maybe a foot cream, etc. I have enough "romantic date night" or whatever make up to last me three life times and they can never get the colors right anyway, bath bombs are universal!

Unless you don't have a bath tub...in which case I'm so sorry!! lol I couldn't live without mine.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 28, 2013)

> This! I'm in a serious relationship for the first valentine's day....ever....lol, but I would much prefer a "love yourself box" with soemthing like a bath bomb, a mask, maybe a foot cream, etc. I have enough "romantic date night" or whatever make up to last me three life times and they can never get the colors right anyway, bath bombs are universal! Unless you don't have a bath tub...in which case I'm so sorry!! lol I couldn't live without mine.


 No bath bombs for me please...I don't have a tub in my master bath lol


----------



## BisousDarling (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This! I'm in a serious relationship for the first valentine's day....ever....lol, but I would much prefer a "love yourself box" with soemthing like a bath bomb, a mask, maybe a foot cream, etc. I have enough "romantic date night" or whatever make up to last me three life times and they can never get the colors right anyway, bath bombs are universal!
> ...


 Me too! It's so weird to me to think that I am going to have to celebrate this Valentine's Day with someone! When I was in college, my best friend and I would have anti-Valentine's Day day. We just got all of our close friends together and would drink champagne and watch stupid movies (which is actually what I will probably try to convince my boyfriend to do this year...).

Anyway, a "love yourself" theme would be fun and it would be awesome because it would essentially have to be all items with which you can pamper yourself. But, knowing Birchbox, they would probably throw in a Soyjoy and tell us that loving yourself means eating well, too.


----------



## goldenmeans (Jan 28, 2013)

I've decided this should be the February theme:





Get on that Birchbox.


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've decided this should be the February theme:
> 
> ...


YESSSS. favorite show ever.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> YESSSS. favorite show ever.


 YESSS!!


----------



## mallomar (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm a little late to the party but I enjoyed looking at everyone's list of things they loved/liked/didn't like. Here's mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

LOVED/WOULD OR DID BUY
Embryolisse Lait-Creme
theBalm Hot Mama
Juice Beauty CC Cream
Mighty Leaf Tea
Jouer Lip Enhancer
Ada Cosmetics Bronzer

LIKED BUT PROBABLY WOULDN'T BUY
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner in Black
100% pure nourishing body cream
Juliette Has a Gun Mad Madame
ModelCo LashXtend Mascara
Chuao ChocoPod
Curl Keeper
DDF Wrinkle Resist
Chantecaille Brilliant Gloss
Miracle Skin Transformer
Kate Spade Twirl
Twistband
Schick Hydrosilk Razor
DDF Brightening Cleanser
Juicy Couture La Fleur
Whish Three Wishes Body Butter
theBalm Stainiac
Larabar
Harvey Prince Hello
Birchbox Earbuds
Luna Bar

MEH
Aerie Shimmer
stila all over shimmer liquid luminizer
Jouer MMT
Color Club Nail Polish
Boscia Oil-free Nightly Hydration
Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls

DIDN'T TRY - generally because I stopped using sulfates &amp; silicones on my hair
Ojon oil total hair therapy
Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo
Orofluido Elixir
FLO Fragrance Atomizer


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A valentine's day box would really sting those of us who were just broken up with haha


 Though I don't mind the holiday itself, I agree. Having just had my fragile girl heart ripped out of me this morning, I'm not in a Valentine's kind of mood. I apologize for the lack of tact in this post, but I have a hefty case of the sads, and I needed to say that. Also, screw him. I mean, uh, yay February Birchbox!


----------



## JessP (Jan 29, 2013)

> Though I don't mind the holiday itself, I agree. Having just had my fragile girl heart ripped out of me this morning, I'm not in a Valentine's kind of mood. I apologize for the lack of tact in this post, but I have a hefty case of the sads, and I needed to say that. Also, screw him. I mean, uh, yay February Birchbox!Â


I'm in my cell phone and don't have access to all the smileys, so just pretend I inserted the fun hugging one here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry you're feeling down. Hopefully February's Birchbox will be so awesome you'll forget all about him!


----------



## SamAsh (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've decided this should be the February theme:
> 
> ...


 "Velvet slippies, cashmere socks, velvet pants, cashmere turtleneck. I'm a velvet-cashmere candy cane! "


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> YESSSS. favorite show ever.


 What show is it from?


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mallomar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a little late to the party but I enjoyed looking at everyone's list of things they loved/liked/didn't like. Here's mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Though I don't mind the holiday itself, I agree. Having just had my fragile girl heart ripped out of me this morning, I'm not in a Valentine's kind of mood. I apologize for the lack of tact in this post, but I have a hefty case of the sads, and I needed to say that. Also, screw him. I mean, uh, yay February Birchbox!







 Hugs from all of us.  Hopefully, there will soon be spoilers that distract you from the sads.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jan 29, 2013)

Is the beginning of February too early to have a spring feel or is this a spoiler for this month?  I found this on their facebook page.





Vote for your favorite mood board and win a bottle of the custom perfume we're creating with AROMACHOLOGY! It's called Spring Forward, and it's a blend of white lily, tuberose, juniper berry, and grapefruit.


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What show is it from?


 Parks and Recreation!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Though I don't mind the holiday itself, I agree. Having just had my fragile girl heart ripped out of me this morning, I'm not in a Valentine's kind of mood. I apologize for the lack of tact in this post, but I have a hefty case of the sads, and I needed to say that. Also, screw him. I mean, uh, yay February Birchbox!


 Mhm screw him! ^^ Hope the box is good and cheers you up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cathie (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Though I don't mind the holiday itself, I agree. Having just had my fragile girl heart ripped out of me this morning, I'm not in a Valentine's kind of mood. I apologize for the lack of tact in this post, but I have a hefty case of the sads, and I needed to say that. Also, screw him. I mean, uh, yay February Birchbox!


 awww..(((((HUGS))))..Im sorry..I hope you get an awesome box..you always make me laugh with your posts,I really look forward to reading them!


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 29, 2013)

Ok jumping in with my list late, but here it goes!

*LOVED*

The Balm Mary Lou Manizer

Aerie Shimmer

Viva La Juicy

The Balm Put A Lid On It

Frownies Eye Gels

Frownies Rose Water Spray (I only liked this to hydrate my eye gels... alone I hated it)

*WAS HAPPY TO TRY, BUT ENDED UP NOT LIKING IN THE END*

Model Co Mascara (Fibers got into my eyes, ouch!)

Color Club Nailpolish (Cheap!)

Amika Hair Mask (Not bad... nothing amazing)

*DIDN'T LIKE/DISLIKE-COULD NOT USE FOR A REASON*

Soy Joy (Diabetic... don't need food!!)

Choco Pod (Diabetic... this is terrible for me!!)

Lashem Serum (Mine was empty=100 Points for me!!)

My Multi-Purpose Mattifying Moisturizer (I have SUPER dry, sensitive skin. Trade list! LOL)

*HATED!*

Stella Cadente Miss Me (Eeeewwwwww!!!!)

Lulu Organics Hair Powder


----------



## Cathie (Jan 29, 2013)

I love BB ,I love the samples,the points..just about everything...but I still think they  dont even look at our profiles..and I hate when you receive a different box than the one your suppose to get(happened to me this month) .anyhow here is my lists, most of which is from trades because I didnt get any of this great stuff in my boxes

   LOVED

Bvlgari mon jasmine

Annick Goutal eau Hadrian

DDF brightening cleanser

Vasanti

Sampar..LOVE but cant afford

Clarks..again.LOVED but.no way can I afford this!!

Theyre real mascara

HATE

Lip gloss..any

Nail polish

self tanning wipes..that was a streaky nightmare

Twirl, Flirt..etc.

Tili bags

twistbands


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 29, 2013)

UGH... and the Birchbox "Rude &amp; Crude Crew" strikes again on their FB page... poor Anne Hathaway.  I love keeping an eye on their page for sneak peeks and makeup tips, but seeing those comments kills my happy makeup buzz.  Mean people suck.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> UGH... and the Birchbox "Rude &amp; Crude Crew" strikes again on their FB page... poor Anne Hathaway.  I love keeping an eye on their page for sneak peeks and makeup tips, but seeing those comments kills my happy makeup buzz.  Mean people suck.


 Oh my.  I don't even know what to say about that.  I don't see why someone would say anything like what some of those people said.  They shouldn't be throwing all that negative energy out there.


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you ladies for the hugs. Maybe Birchbox will use this month as a very appropriate time to send us chocolate. And voodoo dolls.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cathie (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you ladies for the hugs. Maybe Birchbox will use this month as a very appropriate time to send us chocolate. And voodoo dolls.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 LOL...Pinterest has some great Voodoo dolls as low as $6.95,


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you ladies for the hugs. Maybe Birchbox will use this month as a very appropriate time to send us chocolate. And voodoo dolls.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I was thinking chocolate would be perfect and a voodoo doll for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> totally!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> UGH... and the Birchbox "Rude &amp; Crude Crew" strikes again on their FB page... poor Anne Hathaway.  I love keeping an eye on their page for sneak peeks and makeup tips, but seeing those comments kills my happy makeup buzz.  Mean people suck.


 Wow there is some HORRIBLE people on the BB wall...they wish they were as talented and fabulous as Anne!!(I have a girl crush on her since The Princess Diaries XD )


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow there is some HORRIBLE people on the BB wall...they wish they were as talented and fabulous as Anne!!(I have a girl crush on her since The Princess Diaries XD )


 Yeah, I saw a gay slur on there, smh. People need to grow up, get a life, and be more positive. Misery loves company.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, I saw a gay slur on there, smh. People need to grow up, get a life, and be more positive. Misery loves company.


 Yes and a horrible one!


----------



## Adrigirl81 (Jan 29, 2013)

The February box pages are 404-ing already!  --&gt; https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box1  They seem to go up to box 36.  Excited for my boxes...the last couple months have been great for me...I hope it continues!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow there is some HORRIBLE people on the BB wall...they wish they were as talented and fabulous as Anne!!(I have a girl crush on her since The Princess Diaries XD )


 Oh my gosh me too! She's amazing!  I'm trying to spread the word that if they ever make a movie about my life (Ha!), I want her to play me.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my gosh me too! She's amazing!  I'm trying to spread the word that if they ever make a movie about my life (Ha!), I want her to play me.


 lmao! XD


----------



## marybbryant (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Though I don't mind the holiday itself, I agree. Having just had my fragile girl heart ripped out of me this morning, I'm not in a Valentine's kind of mood. I apologize for the lack of tact in this post, but I have a hefty case of the sads, and I needed to say that. Also, screw him. I mean, uh, yay February Birchbox!


 I hope you get an awesome Birchbox!  You should do something really nice for yourself - like buy yourself a little treat with Birchbox points! 

When I've been broken hearted in the past, I would treat myself to either a facial or massage at a local day spa, or if I was low-budget at the time, I would get a manicure and then come home and light some candles, and pour a glass of wine, and just chillax.  Yes, I've had my share of broken hearts, and when that happens, I want to feel pampered. .


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Adrigirl81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The February box pages are 404-ing already!  --&gt; https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box1  They seem to go up to box 36.  Excited for my boxes...the last couple months have been great for me...I hope it continues!


 Yay!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 30, 2013)

After checking out the Ipsy hints I'm DYING to see what Birchbox has in store for this month.

For some reason I keep having this irrational thought in my head that it's going to be a super awesome month because I signed up for a 1 year sub and a bunch of people allegedly left for Ipsy. I know they plan out this stuff way in advance and neither of the aforementioned factors are going to have any effect, but I'm excited, nonetheless.


----------



## bonita22 (Jan 30, 2013)

I have been thinking the same thing! I'm hoping for something that would make all those mean girls regret they made such a stink! Especially after seeing the meh Ipsy spoilers so far.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 30, 2013)

Wonder if my profile change from last month will illicit a good box?


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jan 30, 2013)

Ok...what did I miss? I've had less and less time to get on to the bb threads each month lately. Were people unhappy with last month? I didn't think my box was bad at all.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wonder if my profile change from last month will illicit a good box?


 My profile change from suburban mom to (as I believe you put it last month) a "rich young diva" totally got me a great box for January!  Crossing my fingers that the trend continues.  I do not understand the Ipsy/BB drama, I have both, love both, and I'm enjoying the spoilers for Ipsy this month.  

(That being said, I find *some* of the people on the BB FB page rude and judgemental, and *some* of the people on the Ipsy FB page immature and whiny, but I think you find that everywhere.  And thankfully, I have MuT, the home of rational makeup discussion!)


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 30, 2013)

I see that some of the ladies are already on the Ipsy page complaining about the spoilers, and I don't know why, but I read some of those horrible Anne Hathaway comments on BB's page. I like how woman on these pages say horrible things about other womens looks, that they would never have the nerve to say to them face to face. Insecure cowards.

Another thing I don't understand is why people take these monthly subscription services so serious, to the point where they are aggravating themselves. I don't know about the rest of you, but not every box or bag I get is great, but I can't deny that the wait, the spoilers, and the anticipation is fun for me no matter what is inside. And what I don't use gets passed to someone who appreciates it. Which makes me happy.

Bring on February!! I'm looking foward to whatever my bag and box holds! Oh, and I like how all of you lovely ladies keep this forum positive and upbeat with your support of all woman and helpful advice to one another.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 30, 2013)

> I see that some of the ladies are already on the Ipsy page complaining about the spoilers, and I don't know why, but I read some of those horrible Anne Hathaway comments on BB's page. I like how woman on these pages say horrible things aboutÂ other womensÂ looks, that they would never have the nerve to say to them face to face. Insecure cowards. Another thing I don't understand is why people take these monthly subscription services so serious, to the point where they are aggravating themselves. I don't know about the rest of you, but not every box or bag I get is great, but I can't deny that the wait, the spoilers, and theÂ anticipation is fun for meÂ no matter what is inside. And what I don't use gets passed to someone who appreciates it. Which makes me happy. Bring on February!! I'm looking foward to whatever my bag and box holds! Oh, and I like how all of you lovelyÂ ladies keep this forum positive and upbeat with your support of all woman and helpful advice to one another.


 Yes I was so relieved that birchbox deleted the worse ones! I don't know why birchbox has attracted women with so much hate!


----------



## Jeaniney (Jan 30, 2013)

Here is my BB Loved/Like/Hated list! To me, BB does exactly what it should -- introduces me to new products that I would not have otherwise bought for myself or tried. When I hear the complainers, I just want to tell them that if they're looking for really specific things, subscription boxes are probably not for them!  But I never tell them that because they're complainers and would then only complain about ME! lol

Loved

Eyeko Skinny in Black: I already had this from when there was a Sephora code for it, but it's a great product so I was happy to get another.

Ojon oil: Hair oil does wonders for me and I'm currently searching for my HG. I was so happy to get this and I really like it!

Embrolisse Lait-CrÃ¨me ConcentrÃ¨: This is a great facial moisturizer for under makeup. A little goes a long way, so this tube is lasting awhile. I'm considering purchasing the full size.

TheBalm Hot Mama: This looks awesome on me, I love the gold undertones. Will definitely purchase a full size.

One Love Organics Body Serum in Lavendar: Amazing. I purchased the Comfort &amp; Joy set when it was 30% off. (the Neroli came shattered so they send me a new set -- so I basically got an extra lavendar for free! Woo hoo!)

DDF Brightening Cleanser: Awesome size, awesome product. My current HG. I hadn't even finished the sample when I repurchased another (from TJ Maxx).

Orofluido: This was my first "hair oil" and started my quest for my HG. I love this product and currently consider it my HG hair oil. Trying others before I buy the full size though.
Liked

100% Pure Body Cream in green apple: Body lotion just doesn't really excite me. This stuff smells really strong and exactly like a jolly rancher, which is kind of awesome I guess. I still have one unopened packet, it will probably sit in my sample drawer for awhile.

Nick Chavez Volume Shampoo: Pretty run of the mill shampoo, but in a nice size. Used with neither excitement nor complaint.

Mox Botanicals Lip Butter: A nice size, smelled and tasted good. A nice product, but nothing to run out and repurchase.

ModelCo FIBRE LASHXTEND Lengthening Mascara: Really lightweight. When used on my top lashes, I felt like a needed a million layers. I found out it's awesome for my bottom lashes, but I doubt I'll repurchase mascara for my bottom lashes alone.

Mighty Leaf Tea Pouches: One was good and one was nasty. Can't remember what the flavors were, but overall not a bad food item.

Caudalie Radiance Serum: A nice product, but the tube felt like it was mostly full of air. I don't think it's worth the price of a full size.
Not for Me

Aerie Shimmer: I'm just not into vanilla perfumes :/ Plus Aerie is a pretty lame brand.

Juicy Couture perfume: Just kind of whatever. Smells like girls at the mall.

Bacon Chocopod: I'm a vegetarian. This is the only item in my BB my brother was excited about (lol).

Juice Beauty CC Cream: Looks kind of orange on me and smells weird. Will be sitting in my sample drawer for awhile.

Lulu Organics Hair Powder: This made my hair more greasy and was really messy. It sat around for awhile until I eventually threw it away.

John Varvatos Artisan: (Literally-- not for me, gave to the BF who doesn't use it) I guess I appreciate switching it up every now and then, but stick to samples for females plz BB.

per-fÃ©kt beauty Lip Perfection Gel: This goofy little pea-sized sample has not even been opened. I'm just really "meh" about it.
I'm happy I found this Birchbox group!  I came out of lurk-mode to share my lists.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see that some of the ladies are already on the Ipsy page complaining about the spoilers, and I don't know why, but I read some of those horrible Anne Hathaway comments on BB's page. I like how woman on these pages say horrible things about other womens looks, that they would never have the nerve to say to them face to face. Insecure cowards.
> 
> ...


 
Agreed.People take it waaaaay too seriously. I enjoy everything about the subscription services. It's so much fun. Sure, I'm not a fan of the Feb Ipsy bag, but I'm going to try it out. Just like any of my subs - at first I may not like it but I'm willing to try it!! That's the fun of it!! I'm not going to get so worked up about it either. It was 10 bucks and you never know, I might find a product I really enjoy!


----------



## melonz (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Adrigirl81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The February box pages are 404-ing already!  --&gt; https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box1  They seem to go up to box 36.  Excited for my boxes...the last couple months have been great for me...I hope it continues!


 Hmm. It says "The page you are looking for cannot be found." when I click that link.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 30, 2013)

> Hmm. It says "The page you are looking for cannot be found."Â  when I click that link.Â


 That's what 404-ing means  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 30, 2013)

> That's what 404-ing means  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I learned that lingo last month! Ha!


----------



## BisousDarling (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another thing I don't understand is why people take these monthly subscription services so serious, to the point where they are aggravating themselves. I don't know about the rest of you, but not every box or bag I get is great, but I can't deny that the wait, the spoilers, and the anticipation is fun for me no matter what is inside. And what I don't use gets passed to someone who appreciates it. Which makes me happy.


 Exactly my opinion! It's a mystery box full of goodies for $10 a month. If you don't like it months and months in a row, I understand canceling, but there is really no reason to get crazy upset over it. The whole point is that you don't know what you're going to get and that it's a fun surprise; some people just don't get the "fun" aspect of it.

Also, we should expect to see some form of a spoiler by Friday, right? I feel like we always get one by the 1st of the month... here's to hoping!


----------



## melonz (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's what 404-ing means


 oh! haha my bad


----------



## diana16 (Jan 30, 2013)

Agree with you ladies, I might not like a month from a sub but it is so much fun discussing the spoilers and just being interactive in the threads.


----------



## drk51284 (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes I was so relieved that birchbox deleted the worse ones! I don't know why birchbox has attracted women with so much hate!


 When I emailed them a few weeks ago I told them I thought they should start banning some of these people from Facebook AND Birchbox, since they seemed too stupid to just make a personal decision and quietly unsubscribe.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They said that they were looking into a making some changes regarding responding to the blatant negativity and racism/slurs/what have you.

There's a whole study dedicated to negativity in public arenas - a lot of people say that you should respond and always have a way to spin anything back toward the positive; a lot of people say you should never delete comments, because that just fuels the crazies. Personally, I agree with the decision to selectively delete comments that are essentially hate speech.


----------



## KayEss (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is my BB Loved/Like/Hated list! To me, BB does exactly what it should -- introduces me to new products that I would not have otherwise bought for myself or tried. When I hear the complainers, I just want to tell them that if they're looking for really specific things, subscription boxes are probably not for them!  But I never tell them that because they're complainers and would then only complain about ME! lol
> 
> ...


I felt the same way about the "lip perfection gel" (seriously, what kind of a name is that??) at first, and the sample is horribly packaged (too much for one use, but not resealable). However, when I put it on, my lips looked HOT. Seriously, I would have made out with me if I could. Also, not sure what your skin tone is, but I'm vampire pale so a lot of colors look really funky/overly dramatic on me, but this one was just right. Anyway, give it a shot sometime, despite the pea-like appearance.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 30, 2013)

Any of my whiny first world complaining aside, I think some of my least favorite birchbox months turned out to be my most useful. I decided to one year sub with them over Ipsy (even though I LOVED my Ipsy experience) because I felt like I got more of a variety of brands, colors, makeup products, etc, even though I know Birchbox repeats certain brands often.

Speaking of certain brands Birchbox repeats often, I feel long overdue from a full size product from Stila being featured in the boxes, make it happen Birchbox!!


----------



## libedon (Jan 30, 2013)

I wish I could say I'm amazed at the brazen keyboard courage on their facebook page, but I'm not. Guess they can call their moms and tell them they made it because they've got haters!

(just kidding. I never even say "haters." I just think people can be nicer but choose to act on emotions.)

Aaaaaanyways, I've seen a few of you doing "like it, love it, leave it" lists, and I thought I'd chime in, because that's fun, right? A comprehensive list of everything I've ever gotten from Birchbox in the last 10 months - the Love it products are ones that I've either gone and purchased after using up the sample or ones I plan on purchasing. "liked" products are ones I enjoyed using while sampling and are good to know about, but aren't holy grails. The leave its are obviously my duds, the majority of those being lifestyle extras, perfumes, or products that just didn't stand up to my favorites in comparison.

After counting these, I'm kind of surprised at my tolerance for products that I enjoy vs products I didn't like - 30 that I like or love vs 22 that I didn't like. Granted, 9 of those that I didn't like are lifestyle extras. I guess finding my favorite products outweighed the extra junk.

*Love it (12)*

Alima Pure Organic Nourishing Lip Balm - still have it in my purse

Color Club Foil Collection - nail polish hoarder

Beauty Blender Blendercleanser - use weekly

The Balm Cosmetics Stainiac - favorite lip stain

Eyeko Skinny Liquid Liner - great long staying line with a little color pop

Bulgari Jasmin Noir - hubs favorite

WEI to Go Sleep Over Kit - found my perfect foundation color!!

BB/Color Club custom polish - again, polish freak

Boscia Oil Free Nightly Hydration - still using it, still loving it

The Balm Mary-Lou Manizer - awesome highlight and lid color

Amika pHerfection shampoo - perfect for my hair

Embryolisse Lait-Creme concentre - made my hair smooth and shiny at last!
*Like it (18)*

Arquiste L'Etrog

Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm

Masqueology Pore Minimizing Mask

Stila One Step Bronze

Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive

Jouer Luminizing Moisture tint

Boscia Green Tea Blotting Linens

Shu Umera Art of Hair Full Shimmer Illuminating Shampoo and treatment

Caudalie Vinoperfect Radiance serum

Sprout lip balm

Lulu organics lavender + clary sage hair powder

Modelco mascara

Miracle skin transformer vanish instant imperfection corrector

Chuao chocopod

Atelier cologne rose anonyme petite cologne absolude

Kerastase resistance ciment thermique - protect

Emily's chocolates chocolate covered fortune cookie

Juice beauty daily essentials organics to go
*Leave it (22)*

Kahina Giving Beauty Argan Oil

Kahina Giving Beauty Facial Lotion

Wonderstruck Taylor Swift

Twistbands

John Varvatos Star

Tili Bags

Birchbox Notecards

Oscar de la Renta In Love

Larabars

Birchbox earbuds

Schick rasor

Jouer lipgloss

The Balm Put a Lid on It

Apothoderm Stretchmark cream

Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur

Mighty Leaf tea

Supergoop!

Malin+Goetz cleanser and conditioner

Luna Bars

Juice Beauty CC Cream

Nicole by Nicole Richie

Juicy Couture - Viva la Juicy
Other products worth noting that I discovered through birchbox and later purchased (either after trying from my mom's stash, who also has a bb sub, or from website reviews) and loved:

Orofluido - god's greatest gift to floofy hair (fluffy + poofy)

The Balm Fine One One - excellent wash of coral color on low maintenance days

The Balm Hot Mama - the greatest blush to ever happen to me

I also thought it could be worth it to include my beauty profile so people can see what kind of products you get with what profile. I've tweaked it some since I've been a subscriber, and since I've updated it I've received better boxes (last month included amika, embryolisse, the balm, juice beauty and viva la juicy).

I get my beauty intel from: Style or beauty blogs

My level of beauty knowledge is : dedicated enthusiast

If I'm going to splurge: Fragrance

I'm signing up because: I'm looking to experiment and change up my beauty routine

Which beauty styles are you interested in: (no selection)

Which of the following describes your hair: color treated, dry

hair color: blonde

ethnicity: caucasian

skin coloring: medium

skin type: oily

skin concerns: acne

age: 25

household income: 86-110k

how did I hear about birchbox: internet

Other special interests: active lifestyle


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 30, 2013)

I wasn't too excited for ipsy so I canceled this month and am going to get a gift sub for bb! Yay I will have two!! I can always join ipsy again when I will use more of the products. I'm kinda excited for two bb a month!!


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 30, 2013)

I hope they give out chocolate this month. I actually think the heart-shaped nail file from days of yore, sounds really cute. I never have enough nail files, and love the cute ones.

I'm excited to see what's in the spoiler video. I almost never get anything that was in the video, but I still want to see it. lol


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 30, 2013)

I love the spoilers because I don't feel like I am cheating too bad... because there are still 30+ boxes and I don't know what is in MINE  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Bring it BB!!!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 30, 2013)

*Sigh* I have 200 BB points just sitting there tempting me to use them (really want Mary Lou manizer and still researching their Pillow Soft Curls by Miss Jessie). Oh it is getting harder and harder not to push that 'complete order' button...


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Sigh* I have 200 BB points just sitting there tempting me to use them (really want Mary Lou manizer and still researching their Pillow Soft Curls by Miss Jessie). Oh it is getting harder and harder not to push that 'complete order' button...


 I bought the Pillow Soft curls back when BB had the B1G1F deal. I really like the product. If you want to try it out, go to the website www.missjessies.com and there is a free samples button at the top. You can request two samples. They also send you a nice brochure that shows all of their products and some before and after pictures. I'm thinking of getting the shampoo.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought the Pillow Soft curls back when BB had the B1G1F deal. I really like the product. If you want to try it out, go to the website www.missjessies.com and there is a free samples button at the top. You can request two samples. They also send you a nice brochure that shows all of their products and some before and after pictures. I'm thinking of getting the shampoo.


 You are a lifesaver!! So glad I posted this- totally going to do this right now!!

Wooohooo samples!!!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish I could say I'm amazed at the brazen keyboard courage on their facebook page, but I'm not. Guess they can call their moms and tell them they made it because they've got haters!
> 
> ...


----------



## gemstone (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you used embryolisse on your hair??? I use it as a facial moisturizer. I thought thats all you can use it for...


 yeah it is definitely for the face


----------



## libedon (Jan 30, 2013)

> yeah it is definitely for the face


 What the... I don't remember typing that at all. Clarification, I dont use embryolisse on my hair, I use it on my skin, and it's an amazing moisturizer for my combination skin.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What the... I don't remember typing that at all. Clarification, I dont use embryolisse on my hair, I use it on my skin, and it's an amazing moisturizer for my combination skin.


 for a moment i thought you knew some secret none of us had figured out yet


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 31, 2013)

One of my biggest complaints about the embryolisse is that there's absolutely zero information on how to use it, in English or French. Is it for your face [yes]?? Is it a night or day creme [both...i think?]?? I mean, I know these things because I looked them up but the packaging and tube itself were super unhelpful.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 31, 2013)

That product wierds me out simply because it has 'Embryo' in the name LOL


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jan 31, 2013)

This month will be my 12th box from Birchbox. Time certainly does fly. Excited to see how the next year with bb goes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lapsesinlogic (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi all! Longtime lurker of these forums, joined just because I so loved reading everybody's BB love/like/hate lists and wanted to share my own.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been a BB subscriber for over a year, so mine's a little long!

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy

theBalm Hot Mama

Miss Jessieâ€™s Pillow Soft Curls

Chuao ChocoPod

Essie Power Clutch

Naked Princess Naked Shine Lip Gloss

Schick Hydro Silk Razor

Miss Jessieâ€™s Curly Meringue

Stila Lip Glaze

GLOSS Modern Masque

theBalm Staniac

Tarte LipSurgence lip tint

Stila Smoky Eye Shadow

Atelier Cologne Orange Sanguine

Traditions by Nick Chavez Shampoo

FIX Malibu Immaculate Conception

Zoya Feel Collection

Algenist Firming &amp; Lifting Cream

Orofluido Elixer

Benefit The POREfessional

Guerlain Shalimar
Dirt. Luxe salt scrub

Embryolisse Lait-CrÃ¨me Concentre

NUXE Melting Cleansing Gel

ModelCo Fibre Lashxtend Mascara

Kiehlâ€™s Orange Flower &amp; Lychee Body Wash

Joanna Vargas Daily Serum

Color Club Birchbox Custom Collection

Twistaband Lace Up

Miss Jessieâ€™s CrÃ¨me de la CrÃ¨me

Sabon Foot CrÃ¨me

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy La Fleur

ADA Bronzer

Harvey Prince Hello

Eyeko Fat Eye Stick

Arquiste Lâ€™Etrog

Color Club Foil Collection

Twistband skinny headband

Drops laundry detergent
Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint

Amika Color pHerfection Shampoo

theBalm Put a Lid On It

stila all over shimmer liquid luminizer

Jouer Signature Fragrance Rollerball

Curly Hair Solutions Curl Keeper

Juice Beauty Daily Esentials Organics To Go

Vasanti BrightenUp! Face Rejuvenator

Nexxus Pro-Mend Treatments (shampoo, conditioner, treatment)

TALIKA Lipocils

Colorescience Mineral Bronzer

Boscia Green Tea Blotting Linens

Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin CrÃ¨me

Beautyblender blendercleanser

Juice Beauty Oil-Free Moisturizer

Color Club Neon Polish

Grandma Stelleâ€™s Hand Wash

Juicy Couture fragrance

Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss

Harvey Prince Ageless

Borghese Fango Brillante

Anastasia Hydrafull Gloss

JR Watkins Peppermint Salve
Dr. Jart+ BB cream

â€˜wichcraft Granola

Showstoppers Fashion Tape

EBOOST Energy Booster

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant

Eye Rock Designer Liner

Luna Fiber Chocolate Raspberry

Luna Bar

Kusmi Tea Paris

LARABAR

Borghese Body Soak

21 drops Aromatherapy blends

Mighty Tea Leaf pouches

per-fekt Beauty Lash Perfection Gel

John Varvatos Artisan (left a bad taste in my mouth after my BF got the same sample in his Birchbox Man the previous month...felt like we were getting leftover samples)
Not really a coincidence that food dominates my "hate" column...with the exception of the Chocopods, I'm definitely not a fan of the food! 

I do love that these lists are almost equal in length. It was a great exercise to write them out and see how balanced my Birchbox experience has been. I really have found some amazing Holy Grail products!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One of my biggest complaints about the embryolisse is that there's absolutely zero information on how to use it, in English or French. Is it for your face [yes]?? Is it a night or day creme [both...i think?]?? I mean, I know these things because I looked them up but the packaging and tube itself were super unhelpful.


 It's for your face...and meant to be a general moisturizer or you can also use it to remove makeup.

EDIT: I see that you looked it up. And I agree...they need to put product information with each product. There have been several things that I have had to look up elsewhere.

I liked the embryolisse...but the sample was so small it only lasted a few days.


----------



## bluemustang (Jan 31, 2013)

> *Sigh* I have 200 BB points just sitting there tempting me to use them (really want Mary Lou manizer and still researching their Pillow Soft Curls by Miss Jessie). Oh it is getting harder and harder not to push that 'complete order' button...


 I tried this and the Curly Meringue through the free samples.. I loved that you get 1 oz of each, I put them in little jars that I had saved from face products. Anyway, I have long hair that's more thick/course feeling but not a lot of it with a bit of wave.. It won't just go straight or nice waves on its own. I actually liked the Curly Meringue better, especially for the second day.. Try that one too! And you can enter in 0's for the CC on there. I put the product on damp hair and do this method that I found on Pinterest.. I also do a section for my crown area. I get so many compliments! http://prettygossip.com/2012/02/29/gorgeous-soft-waves-with-no-heat/


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 31, 2013)

> I tried this and the Curly Meringue through the free samples.. I loved that you get 1 oz of each, I put them in little jars that I had saved from face products. Anyway, I have long hair that's more thick/course feeling but not a lot of it with a bit of wave.. It won't just go straight or nice waves on its own. I actually liked the Curly Meringue better, especially for the second day.. Try that one too! And you can enter in 0's for the CC on there. I put the product on damp hair and do this method that I found on Pinterest.. I also do a section for my crown area. I get so many compliments! http://prettygossip.com/2012/02/29/gorgeous-soft-waves-with-no-heat/


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 31, 2013)

Oops hit the reply button stupid phone!! Thanks for tge tips! I have curly hair that if humidity touches it I look like a poof ball and really want to vamp up and awesome summer routine. We had a warm himid day yesterday and my hair was crazy lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried this and the Curly Meringue through the free samples.. I loved that you get 1 oz of each, I put them in little jars that I had saved from face products.
> 
> ...


 hmmm that seems like a cool trick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my hair is bipolar...sometimes it's really curly while others it doesn't want to have nice waves...I don't do much to it, but it definitely needs sokme help!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried this and the Curly Meringue through the free samples.. I loved that you get 1 oz of each, I put them in little jars that I had saved from face products.
> 
> ...


 
My hair is like that too - can't have it natural or straight. It's very annoying. I haven't tried my Miss Jessie's samples yet though.


----------



## puppyluv (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh my gosh girls kinda off topic, but I have that same kinda curly/kinda wavy whatever it feels like doing hair. I just picked up this stuff from Ulta by AG called Recoil.

I took a shower last night (so I could sleep in a little this morning haha) and put only that in my wet hair before I went to bed. I didn't use any other products because I just wanted to see what this stuff would do. I woke up this morning, expecting my hair to look pretty flat and blah like every other time I go to sleep like that, but it wasn't!

My hair is AMAZING today. So curly and defined! If you are looking for a product, think about trying this. It is kinda pricey ($20 - I only paid $15 with a coupon though) but it is a big bottle, and I didn't need much for my long thick hair.

I still want to try the Pillow Soft, but the free sample is out of stock on their website.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my gosh girls kinda off topic, but I have that same kinda curly/kinda wavy whatever it feels like doing hair. I just picked up this stuff from Ulta by AG called Recoil.
> 
> ...


 Which Recoil product...I found a couple of different ones?


----------



## puppyluv (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which Recoil product...I found a couple of different ones?


 Recoil Curl Activator

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?skuId=2221493&amp;productId=xlsImpprod2490021&amp;navAction=push&amp;navCount=1&amp;subdoc=22stylersb2g1wk49&amp;categoryId=cat190008


----------



## beautybeth (Jan 31, 2013)

I like my Birchbox 50% of the time. Sometimes I get a super, duper awesome box that feels like a steal! Then when I get a "meh" box it seems so much worse, like I got ripped off, because it doesn't compare to the super, duper awesome box. They can't all be awesome.

The bottom line for me is, it's _ten _dollars a month. Worth the gamble. On top of that I get a $10 reward (100 birchbox points) every couple of months or so. That means I'm paying $20 for two months of boxes and I get $10 back in products of my choosing. (Give or take.)

My only complaint - I'll admit, when I get teensy, tiny, itsy bitsy samples I get kinda annoyed. Who else misses getting FULL sized samples in their Birchbox? I feel like that used to happen so much more often.

Anyway - I'm SUPER excited to see what's in store for February. I got some great boxes in the spring and summer of last year, but the boxes I g0t this past fall and winter were just okay.  I'm due for a good one!


----------



## Charity1217 (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried this and the Curly Meringue through the free samples.. I loved that you get 1 oz of each, I put them in little jars that I had saved from face products.
> 
> ...


 I love this method of doing my hair!  I saw it on Pinterest a while back and thought I'd try it, now it's my go to style.  My hair is thin and half dries straight and half has a little wave so it looks bad when I let it air dry.  Now I just twist and let my hair air dry.  My hair is much healthier than it used to be because I'm not blow drying or straightening.


----------



## glamigirl (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love this method of doing my hair!  I saw it on Pinterest a while back and thought I'd try it, now it's my go to style.  My hair is thin and half dries straight and half has a little wave so it looks bad when I let it air dry.  Now I just twist and let my hair air dry.  My hair is much healthier than it used to be because I'm not blow drying or straightening.


 i use this same method for my hair but instead i use bumble &amp; bumble surf spray for nice "beachy" waves.  i have stick straight hair and the curls last all day.  i think any salt spray would work.


----------



## SamAsh (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That product wierds me out simply because it has 'Embryo' in the name LOL


 I know, I hate saying the name! I can't deny how much I like it though.... boo.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i use this same method for my hair but instead i use bumble &amp; bumble surf spray for nice "beachy" waves.  i have stick straight hair and the curls last all day.  i think any salt spray would work.


 Ahh I've been wanting to try the surf spray for awhile now! Lush has one now too so I might have to try that one first.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ahh I've been wanting to try the surf spray for awhile now! Lush has one now too so I might have to try that one first.


 I wanna try the Lush salt spray too! Do you think it will work to spray on hair then do flat iron waves? I'm just getting the hang of using the flat iron to make curls and waves and I love it!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That product wierds me out simply because it has 'Embryo' in the name LOL


  






I thought I was the only one.  I wouldn't hesitate to try it if I receive it in my box though.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 31, 2013)

So I cracked and placed my order for pillow soft curls and the mary lou today. And just got my shipping notice. Kudos to BB!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Honestly, its the best facial moisturizer i've ever tried! I use it everyday under my makeup and even on days I don't wear makeup. It absorbs in pretty fast and has really helped my skin. I got the full sized a while back and im about hald way done. Im so happy birchbox carries it!


----------



## productjunkie14 (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honestly, its the best facial moisturizer i've ever tried! I use it everyday under my makeup and even on days I don't wear makeup. It absorbs in pretty fast and has really helped my skin. I got the full sized a while back and im about hald way done. Im so happy birchbox carries it!


 I just used 300 points to buy this and it arrvied today.  I have  to say I love it already...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 31, 2013)

Eh...I got some in both my boxes and it's just a reg moisturizer to me. Actually leaves me a little greasy..*shrugs*


----------



## diana16 (Jan 31, 2013)

Now im interested in trying this moisturizer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 31, 2013)

I had this cream in my basket at first...but after much research and a little help from Jamie P (  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I decided to go with Paulas choice and get a pretty awesome skincare routine going.


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 1, 2013)

> i use this same method for my hair but instead i use bumble &amp; bumble surf spray for nice "beachy" waves. Â i have stick straight hair and the curls last all day. Â i think any salt spray would work.


 Yes! I got the travel size of this for Christmas to see how I like it and I use this half if the time and the Miss Jessie Curly meringue the other half.. Or both together haha


----------



## lovepink (Feb 1, 2013)

Yay!  Tomorrow is the 1st so maybe we can get some teeny tiny small hints about box contents!  If not then at least the boxes start shipping in 9 days!


----------



## SamAsh (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay!  Tomorrow is the 1st so maybe we can get some teeny tiny small hints about box contents!  If not then at least the boxes start shipping in 9 days!


 Yes! Hellloooo February 1st.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bakeitup (Feb 1, 2013)

So I just went to birchbox.com and they said they couldn't charge me for a Feb birchbox till I updated my account. I did that. So does that mean I won't get this month?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


----------



## emilyyygloria (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm ready for spoilers


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 1, 2013)

Me to !!!



> I'm ready for spoilers


----------



## emily9763 (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bakeitup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I just went to birchbox.com and they said they couldn't charge me for a Feb birchbox till I updated my account. I did that. So does that mean I won't get this month?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


 wrong thread, you are on the feb 2012 thread not the 2013


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Recoil Curl Activator
> 
> http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?skuId=2221493&amp;productId=xlsImpprod2490021&amp;navAction=push&amp;navCount=1&amp;subdoc=22stylersb2g1wk49&amp;categoryId=cat190008


 Yay! Thanks for the tip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm going to try this product (I have long, curly, fine hair). My ULTA 20% off coupon has been burning a hole in my pocket...


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *bakeitup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 1, 2013)

I finally got my BB  this week, I never post here about my box, until my blog post is up XD weird I know. Either way, I got box 14, but BB says I got box 2 and still now says I got box 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> How do I go about doing surveys? Or is it only reviews now?(BB newbie here sowwies D:  )


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 1, 2013)

Slightly off topic...but is anyone on HauteLook? 50% off theBalm products. I got the MaryLou Manizer for $12 and the timeBalm concealor for $9. Great deal!


----------



## Auntboo (Feb 1, 2013)

I have a question: my primary sub is an annual subscription and I want to cancel it because I just renewed my second sub with an annual to get the bonus points and I have decided I really only want one box. Does the yearly sub autorenew or will it just lapse? Once it is cancelled, will it keep my points in case I want to restart it later or should I use them all up before I cancel?Also, does anyone happen to have the link for that video showing how to optimize your profile to get what you want?

Finally (I am full of questions!), I am unable to leave feedback for my January box. When I click on the review button, it takes me to the page where I can write a customer review, but no survey for 10 points. Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Slightly off topic...but is anyone on HauteLook? 50% off theBalm products. I got the MaryLou Manizer for $12 and the timeBalm concealor for $9. Great deal!


 I seriously have to stop buying stuff... lol (Just got the Mary Lou-Manizer [$12], Sexy Mama powder[$10], and the Nude 'Tude palette[$18])

But the prices! and now I can use my BB points for something else! (was saving up for the Mary Lou)


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Slightly off topic...but is anyone on HauteLook? 50% off theBalm products. I got the MaryLou Manizer for $12 and the timeBalm concealor for $9. Great deal!


 Oooh!  I finally have an excuse to buy Sexy Mama!  Thank you!


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Feb 1, 2013)

> I finally got my BB Â this week, I never post here about my box, until my blog post is up XD weird I know. Either way, I got box 14, but BB says I got box 2 and still now says I got box 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> How do I go about doing surveys? Or is it only reviews now?(BB newbie here sowwies D: Â )


 I had the same problem. I emailed birchbox and they changed my box history to show the box that I did receive


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 1, 2013)

BB just posted on Facebook that they'll post the first spoiler after 300 comments on their status.


----------



## Dollysantana (Feb 1, 2013)

Who is ready for the sneek peek video when they hear from 300 people in Facebook they will reveal it Iam ready hopefully it's going to be a good month !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GinaM (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautybeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like my Birchbox 50% of the time. Sometimes I get a super, duper awesome box that feels like a steal! Then when I get a "meh" box it seems so much worse, like I got ripped off, because it doesn't compare to the super, duper awesome box. They can't all be awesome.
> 
> ...


 The sample sizes have definitely gotten smaller as time goes by.  I don't know if it's bc they have more subscribers so companies that participate can't give out large samples due to the number they have to give out.  I am not sure what they deal is but I have said it before...the only thing keeping me w/ BB is the points.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Who is ready for the sneek peek video when they hear from 300 people in Facebook they will reveal it Iam ready hopefully it's going to be a good month !


 Wow!  That's really really early for the video!


----------



## BisousDarling (Feb 1, 2013)

I commented on the thread, I want that video!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 1, 2013)

I just commented...it's at 168ish or so lol


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 1, 2013)

Waiting very impatiently for people to comment, tehe.


----------



## kaity123 (Feb 1, 2013)

the video is up!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5D7K24wxTs

they have lancome now!!! also their tigi catwalk samples looks HUGE! even though there's no make up in the video i'm actually pretty excited for this month!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kaity123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the video is up!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5D7K24wxTs
> 
> they have lancome now!!! also their tigi catwalk samples looks HUGE! even though there's no make up in the video i'm actually pretty excited for this month!


 


This month doesn't look bad!! Samples are nice sizes!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 1, 2013)

I LOVE the Red Carpet theme!!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 1, 2013)

Agh! I'm obsessed with every single product they went over! Super excited for this month :-D


----------



## emilyyygloria (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm super excited about this month. I'm just hoping that I don't receive too many hair products since last month I got shampoo, conditioner, and heat protect spray. but all the sample sizes look great this month.


----------



## Adrigirl81 (Feb 1, 2013)

Ohhhhhhh, all of the products in the video look awesome!  Kiehl's is my absolute favorite company for skin stuff, but I've never tried the product in the video.  Also, the Lancome Bi-Facil is my HG eye makeup remover, but I would LOVE to have a travel size. 




  And I already use the Dr. Jart Waterfuse BB Cream we got before, but I would love to try this new one!  Bring on the boxes!!


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 1, 2013)

Ooooooh!  I am loving this box so far!  I hope I get the Dr. Jart and/or Kiehl's samples in my boxes.  I don't like the TIGI stuff.  I used some of the products after they were recommended by a hair stylist like 2 years ago.  Really didn't like it.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Feb 1, 2013)

WOW - I hope that this video isn't just one big tease and these boxes are flops.  I would say that I want 95% of what they showed. 

Can't wait for box spoilers now!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 1, 2013)

Those products do look great. Oh my poor wallet after we get our boxes! I am excited- this is my second month with BB so I should get box updates the same time as you lovely ladies! Bring it BB!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 1, 2013)

Could someone list the products in the video in a spoiler box and NOT highlighted? I want to know what was in there, but I'm on my phone and can't do highlights or video! Thanks!


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 1, 2013)

Soooo excited about Lancome joining the shop!


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 1, 2013)

Add me to the list of excited subscribers!


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh!  I finally have an excuse to buy Sexy Mama!  Thank you!


You are welcome ladies! I know I'm not the only product wh0re on this thread. I am still using my Mary Lou Manizer BB sample but just couldn't pass up that price! Was tempted to get an eye shadow palette but restrained myself...


----------



## CaWo (Feb 1, 2013)

I am so excited! Just watched the video and I love how they showed more products this time! Looks like a really cool batch of stuff!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You are welcome ladies! I know I'm not the only product wh0re on this thread. I am still using my Mary Lou Manizer BB sample but just couldn't pass up that price! Was tempted to get an eye shadow palette but restrained myself...


 For anyone on the fence and are trying to save money/don't _really _need more stuff right now, Hautelook does have TheBalm semi-frequently. Checking back to see other people's posts, there was one in June, August, September, and November and they've had Nude Tude every time and I think also the MLM. So don't feel like you're never going to get a chance again if you pass it up this time... just saying ^^;


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For anyone on the fence and are trying to save money/don't _really _need more stuff right now, Hautelook does have TheBalm semi-frequently. Checking back to see other people's posts, there was one in June, August, September, and November and they've had Nude Tude every time and I think also the MLM. So don't feel like you're never going to get a chance again if you pass it up this time... just saying ^^;


 Good to know! Thanks, Kyuu!

In regards to the spoiler video - they have some really nice size sample product this time around - although I'm assuming the orange body wash is a foil packet...notice how they didn't show a miniature sized tube or anything?

I've tried the Catwalk Dry Shampoo and I thought it worked well but smelled too perfume-y for my liking. I gave it to my sister. I prefer the Klorane that we received a couple month's ago. Still, some nice looking products...excited to see what I'll get this month


----------



## wishinstar777 (Feb 1, 2013)

I am so excited for Lancome products to be in this month's BB!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Could someone list the products in the video in a spoiler box and NOT highlighted? I want to know what was in there, but I'm on my phone and can't do highlights or video! Thanks!


 The products were:

Dr Jart Black Label Detox BB Cream

Kiehl's Powerful Wrinkle Reducing Cream

Lancome is a new partner w/BB and they're putting 4 products in this month:

-Hypnose Star Mascara

-Hypnose Drama Mascara

-Bi-Facil Makeup Remover

-La Base Pro Primer

Skin &amp; Co Roma Shower Gel

Beauty Protector's Protect &amp; Detangle

Tigi Catwalk is another partner this month, and the samples are:

-Transforming Dry Shampoo

-Your Highness Root Boost Spray

-Session Series Styling Cream 
Hope this helps!


----------



## BisousDarling (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so excited for Lancome products to be in this month's BB!!!


 Me too! I love Bi-Facil and even though I have like 3 travel size bottles of it right now, I would love to get another! I hope this means lots more LancÃ´me in the future  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 1, 2013)

Even more than that, I'm excited it means Lancome is in the shop, so even if I don't something in my box from them, I can get it super discounted unlike at Sephora and other retail stores XD;

I do hope to get another Bi-facil though. I got a travel size from sephora and took it with me to new york when I was living out a suitcase for a month. I used like maybe 1/8 of it in 2 weeks, and then my friend came home from uni (I was staying with her parents while looking for housing) and wanted to borrow it... I come to the bathroom and 1/4 of what I'd left was gone. She used it to wipe her whole face. Me: DDDD8

Well compared to the cost of staying in a hotel, it's nothing but I was like orz this stuff is so expensive... sigh. Sometimes people are so careless about other people's things, even when (or especially if) they're the type of person to be super careful about their own


----------



## wishinstar777 (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too! I love Bi-Facil and even though I have like 3 travel size bottles of it right now, I would love to get another! I hope this means lots more LancÃ´me in the future  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's totally my HG! I always get the gift with purchase at Macys and Nordstrom to get the travel bottles of Bi-Facil.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm super stoked about the TIGI products!


----------



## JessP (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh dear.. I want all of these products in my Birchbox this month lol.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 1, 2013)

Ooh, this is a big, sexy BB month!  I am extremely excited about just about everything!


----------



## Jazbot (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too! I love Bi-Facil and even though I have like 3 travel size bottles of it right now, I would love to get another! I hope this means lots more LancÃ´me in the future  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same! I got the Bi-Facial in a Loose Button box and still use it now! I love it and was considering getting another so I hope I get one this month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cant believe in two short weeks we will have our boxes! Whoo!hoo!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 1, 2013)

the spoilers video looks great! excited to see what other products are going to be featured this month.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 1, 2013)

Kyuu what does this mean:

^^;

I've always wondered, you use it a lot!

ETA: I've always thought it looked like a hermit crab lol


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 1, 2013)

I am not in any way complaining, but I did get the Lancome Hypnose Star and Bi-Facil in the Sephora It Kit that came out a little while ago.  I wouldn't mind getting those again, but I would love to try something different like that body wash or dry shampoo.


----------



## bonita22 (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm so excited for this month's box after watching that video!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kyuu what does this mean:
> 
> ...


 lol it's okay! ^^; is a sweatdropping emoticon. I don't think we have one in our dropdown, actually, but like this: 



LOL I try to use a truly stupid array of emoticons! Normal ones aren't good enough for me!!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kyuu what does this mean:
> 
> ...


 If you tilt your head to the right, it looks like winking eyes and the two bumps look like lips lol


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you tilt your head to the right, it looks like winking eyes and the two bumps look like lips lol


 One of my favourites is &gt;: which is a fishface. I don't know why i like it more than :&lt; which is the same thing, but the other way. I think i just like having all my open-ended things going to the left. I use ): instead of  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. But I use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> becuase they are going left.

LOL if you think you're imaginative, you've got nothing on emoji.


----------



## Jackieblue (Feb 1, 2013)

Yay for spoilers! The eye makeup remover is already on my wishlist, so maybe I can stock up from people who don't want it, LOL. I would love to try many of the items from the video. Least favorite would be the dry shampoo...still have one on my trade list from a previous month. I just have the wrong kind of hair for that.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol it's okay! ^^; is a sweatdropping emoticon. I don't think we have one in our dropdown, actually, but like this:
> 
> ...


 I stick to the normal ones, oh boring me... : -.-' XD Also like this sad face :  D:    more than  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that


----------



## SamAsh (Feb 1, 2013)

Crossing my fingers for a Lancome mascara or Tigi dry shampoo/styling cream. Wheee! I'm really excited now!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm super excited to see the spoiler video this month...some of this looks more..Red Carpet get you ready..but whatevss... Yay!!!


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 1, 2013)

> Slightly off topic...but is anyone on HauteLook? 50% off theBalm products. I got the MaryLou Manizer for $12 and the timeBalm concealor for $9. Great deal!


 I just saw this!!! I want the meet matte nude palette!


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh wow. Lots of new brands this month. I'd love to get any one of the products from the Catwalk line, the shower gel, the detangler, and the makeup remover. I almost never get the products that are in the videos, though. Time to play the (impatiently) waiting game.


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I stick to the normal ones, oh boring me... : -.-' XD Also like this sad face :  D:    more than  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that


 Hehehe. If you look at the blown up version of this on the top right of the page, it looks like the smiley is giving us all the finger.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hehehe. If you look at the blown up version of this on the top right of the page, it looks like the smiley is giving us all the finger.


 lmao it does!


----------



## Angelalh (Feb 1, 2013)

i got one of those lancome mascaras as a deluxe sample from sephora once and its terrible!!  several of the plastic bristles were broken and it smudged...... my $3 elf mascara looks better

i also tried a lancome foundation and it made me look orange so i guess if i get any lancome lots of you ladies seem like youd be willing to trade!!!


----------



## beautybeth (Feb 1, 2013)

Ohmygoshohmygosh!!!! Anyone who cancelled BB in January is going to be kicking themselves! TIGI! Lancome! I'm super excited about the Lancome mascara and any TIGI product.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just posted yesterday or the day before that I was due for a good box - this month looks great! Nice job BB!


----------



## prachisrk (Feb 1, 2013)

Everything in the sneak peek actually looked good except a couple of the hair products which I'll pass on. Fingers crossed for this month!


----------



## OiiO (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh wow that looks like a great month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 2, 2013)

Any boxes updating yet??


----------



## goldenmeans (Feb 2, 2013)

^ Not till the 10th.

Everything in the video looks good. But I'm more excited by the shower gel than I am by the Lancome. I have so many travel sized Lancome mascaras, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh the 10th......oooh the agony!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 2, 2013)

It may even be on the 11th... the 10th is a Sunday!  Crossing my fingers for the 10th, I certainly don't know what hours their internet team works!


----------



## karenX (Feb 2, 2013)

I would love anything in the video except the primer and dry shampoo. I have some already, and don't ever use them.
Everything else, I would LOVE - especially the makeup remover(which I used to use back in the day) or the face creams.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm eager to see what other products are new this month.  It's normally not the items in the preview video I end up being most excited about.   One week to go...  Here's to more sneak peeks on facebook!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 2, 2013)

> I'm eager to see what other products are new this month. Â It's normally not the items in the preview video I end up being most excited about. Â  One week to go... Â Here's to more sneak peeks on facebook! Â :headphonedance:


 Oh, sooo true! But a few of the vid products have me excited, so fingers crossed!


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 2, 2013)

I am so excited. I'm getting a welcome box and a regular box this month. Woo hoo!!!


----------



## Meggpi (Feb 2, 2013)

It's funny that Birchbox got Lancome instead of Ipsy/My Glam despite Michelle Phan's connection.


----------



## skylola123 (Feb 2, 2013)

I am actually excited for this month....it looks like items we need or end up using (at least I hope)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I can't wait to be red carpet ready


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 2, 2013)

me to!!


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's funny that Birchbox got Lancome instead of Ipsy/My Glam despite Michelle Phan's connection.


 I find that funny, too. I guess she's not connected enough to actually partner with them. Given her past shadiness, it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## birchhughes (Feb 2, 2013)

> I just saw this!!! I want the meet matte nude palette!


 I was impatient and ordered this directly from theBalm last week. It is great. I ordered the Nude Tude and one of the eyeshadow brushes to make up for my loss lol.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow, the sneak peek is never out this early. I feel like Birchbox is really stepping up their game lately. I've been subscribed since March of last year and still get super excited when it arrives at my door.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cannot wait to see what I get this month.


----------



## Angelalh (Feb 2, 2013)

i dont know if any of you saw but i posted a coupon in the promo thread

january20

20% off expires tomorrow


----------



## ashmatia (Feb 2, 2013)

I would love the lancome makeup remover - I love that stuff. Not so sure about the tigi products...


----------



## Shatae (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks like lot's of hair stuff this month.  Hopefully I get some root boost!  My hair is super fine, plus, I bleach it ;-)  I would also love the mascara.  I swear I can never have enough mascara!  One thing I didn't see (not complaining) is any fragrance!!!  We might get a month with no perfume sample (GASP).  Let the waiting game begin!!!


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm excited for my February Birchboxes!  I just hope I don't get another dry shampoo.  I still have the Lulu Organics and Klorane hair powder/dry shampoos I rec'd in previous Birchboxes because I dont use that type of product.  I wash my hair everyday except Sundays, but I'm hanging on to them in case I put too much Orofluido in my hair some morning.  I just dont need any more! 

I've used both lancome mascara and the eye makeup remover when Lancome includes them in their gift with purchase events.  Both are excellent products.  I wouldnt mind getting either one or both!


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It may even be on the 11th... the 10th is a Sunday!  Crossing my fingers for the 10th, I certainly don't know what hours their internet team works!


 Birchbox has always updated the boxes on the 10th, even when it falls on a weekend.


----------



## jkwynn (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox has always updated the boxes on the 10th, even when it falls on a weekend.


 And usually at 6am EST - but a few boxes are stragglers, it seems, and don't update on time. No idea why.  If you read January 10th's posts, you'll see that most ppl knew what they were getting, but not everyone.  Several ppl had to wait until the _next _morning at 6am.  January might have been the first time this happened, though - it's the first time it happened to ME, so that could be why I think that, lol.

Another thing I've noticed in the past few months - at least one box is originally shown, then doesn't ship after all the others seem to have shipped, the customer is given 100 pts credit and a new box is assigned (this happened to me twice already - I was given the credit w/o having to contact BB both times)

The first time it happened was September, on my 2nd account -  after being shown box 23 when the pics updated on the 10th, one day it reverted back to August's box pic, then I got an email about it not shipping on time, I was given 100 pt credit on the 20th, and was shipped box 27 -completely different box.  

Then it happened again in January, on my main account  - was originally shown box 5, didn't ship after it seemed like everyone else's had, got email and 100 pt credit on the 15th, and was shipped box 4 (but didn't ship til after the 20th, 22nd maybe? the date was in the email so I knew it'd be a little longer) - these two boxes were exactly the same except instead of a hair glaze, I ended up with a hair serum.


----------



## JHP07 (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm excited for the Lancome samples - hoping to get the Lancome bi-facil in my box!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I find that funny, too. I guess she's not connected enough to actually partner with them. Given her past shadiness, it doesn't surprise me.


 
It might be that Lancome is trying to reach more (or different) people. If you assume that Michelle Phan's fans (and YouTube beauty guru fans) are aware of Lancome and its products through her and a lot of those fans are subscribed to ipsy, then there's no need to continue marketing to the same crowd of people. Ipsy may also have a type of average subscriber that Lancome is not trying to advertise to (i.e younger). Or it could be a conflict of interest given that they employ Michele. Or maybe Lancome likes that BB has an online store so Lancome products reach consumers through a new retail channel. I'm not a Michelle Phan follower so idk her whole story, but I do have some respect for her entrepreneurial skills. I don't know exactly how BB or ipsy get brands to participate, but I'm guessing it's not as simple as knowing who to ask.


----------



## surelyslim (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> It might be that Lancome is trying to reach more (or different) people. If you assume that Michelle Phan's fans (and YouTube beauty guru fans) are aware of Lancome and its products through her and a lot of those fans are subscribed to ipsy, then there's no need to continue marketing to the same crowd of people. Ipsy may also have a type of average subscriber that Lancome is not trying to advertise to (i.e younger). Or it could be a conflict of interest given that they employ Michele. Or maybe Lancome likes that BB has an online store so Lancome products reach consumers through a new retail channel. I'm not a Michelle Phan follower so idk her whole story, but I do have some respect for her entrepreneurial skills. I don't know exactly how BB or ipsy get brands to participate, but I'm guessing it's not as simple as knowing who to ask.


Good and interesting perspective.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shatae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like lot's of hair stuff this month.  Hopefully I get some root boost!  My hair is super fine, plus, I bleach it ;-)  I would also love the mascara.  I swear I can never have enough mascara!  One thing I didn't see (not complaining) is any fragrance!!!  We might get a month with no perfume sample (GASP).  Let the waiting game begin!!!


 They have added Juicy Couture's La La to the shop.  I'm assuming they'll be sampling it this time because they probably got it too late last month to be able to include it in the boxes.  Maybe?  I can't believe they would have a month without any perfume samples.  I hope I'm wrong!  Enough with the Juicy pretty please!


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 3, 2013)

I can't believe juicy has this many fragrances! How many does this make? Are people really buying all of them?


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 3, 2013)

The juicy rollerball duo is supposedly one of their 'Best Sellers'


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 3, 2013)

Juicy Couture is very popular.. most everyone I know enjoys it. I have some, heck, my friend's mom who is almost 50 rocks Juicy lol. While we might not care for specific scents, don't discount that others may love them. If they weren't so popular, they wouldn't be putting out so many perfumes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 3, 2013)

Does anyone else wish the Birchbox shop had a wish or shopping list?  I see lots of stuff in the store that I want to get, but not right now.


----------



## lovelywhim (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone else wish the Birchbox shop had a wish or shopping list?  I see lots of stuff in the store that I want to get, but not right now.


 
Not yet! I know it's been suggested to the Birchbox team several times on Facebook so they have a heads up. You could always try suggesting it to them via email or on Facebook as well. If more people show interest, maybe they'll roll one out soon! Hopefully, they're working on something right now, though.


----------



## goldenmeans (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> It might be that Lancome is trying to reach more (or different) people. If you assume that Michelle Phan's fans (and YouTube beauty guru fans) are aware of Lancome and its products through her and a lot of those fans are subscribed to ipsy, then there's no need to continue marketing to the same crowd of people. Ipsy may also have a type of average subscriber that Lancome is not trying to advertise to (i.e younger). Or it could be a conflict of interest given that they employ Michele. Or maybe Lancome likes that BB has an online store so Lancome products reach consumers through a new retail channel. I'm not a Michelle Phan follower so idk her whole story, but I do have some respect for her entrepreneurial skills. I don't know exactly how BB or ipsy get brands to participate, but I'm guessing it's not as simple as knowing who to ask.


I think the issue is that Ipsy tends to provide lower end products. Birchbox is a much better fit with Lancome's image. Or maybe they just find Michelle Phan as off-putting as me. I don't know what it is about her but I don't like her and I wouldn't subscribe to Ipsy because of it.


----------



## TXSlainte (Feb 3, 2013)

Well



> Juicy Couture is very popular.. most everyone I know enjoys it. I have some, heck, my friend's mom who is almost 50 rocks Juicy lol. While we might not care for specific scents, don't discount that others may love them. If they weren't so popular, they wouldn't be putting out so many perfumes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Well stated! I'm one who dislikes almost all perfumes...I find that they all smell the same to me. I am a big fan of the original Juicy Couture, and I love the new Couture La La. I guess I can understand, though. I think I feel the same about all the LancÃ´me excitement as others seem to feel about Juicy Couture.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 3, 2013)

> They have added Juicy Couture's La La to the shop. Â I'm assuming they'll be sampling it this time because they probably got it too late last month to be able to include it in the boxes. Â Maybe? Â I can't believe they would have a month without any perfume samples. Â I hope I'm wrong! Â Enough with the Juicy pretty please! Â :7:


 I'm with you- enough Juicy perfume! I still love their original lounge wear but I've absolutely hated all their fragrances. They remind me of a high school scent... Electric Youth anyone...LOL!


----------



## freddygirl (Feb 3, 2013)

> I find that funny, too. I guess she's not connected enough to actually partner with them. Given her past shadiness, it doesn't surprise me.


 I only discovered ipsy back in October &amp; had never heard of Michelle Phan before that. What shadiness was/is there? Not doubting anyone's opinion at all. Just hoping to be directed to examples where I can see for myself &amp; come to my own conclusions.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think the issue is that Ipsy tends to provide lower end products. Birchbox is a much better fit with Lancome's image. Or maybe they just find Michelle Phan as off-putting as me. I don't know what it is about her but I don't like her and I wouldn't subscribe to Ipsy because of it.


 I doubt they find her off-putting or they wouldn't have made her their VMUA, she even launched a limited edition makeup collection for them at some point.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *freddygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I only discovered ipsy back in October &amp; had never heard of Michelle Phan before that. What shadiness was/is there? Not doubting anyone's opinion at all. Just hoping to be directed to examples where I can see for myself &amp; come to my own conclusions.


 I'm curious to find out as well.

I don't particularly like or dislike her, I just like to know things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 3, 2013)

Me to ...


----------



## goldenmeans (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I doubt they find her off-putting or they wouldn't have made her their VMUA, she even launched a limited edition makeup collection for them at some point.


I was being facetious. But someone there must hate her because she looks awful in that photo. Yikes.


----------



## puppyluv (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viper4901* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Me to ...


 Me three!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox has always updated the boxes on the 10th, even when it falls on a weekend.


 Good to know!  My box didn't get updated til the 11th last month.  I can't even tell you how many times I logged into/updated my page on the 10th.  I'm very excited about all of the sneak peeks, and I honestly don't mind perfume samples.  Can't wait to see what I get!


----------



## SamAsh (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone else wish the Birchbox shop had a wish or shopping list?  I see lots of stuff in the store that I want to get, but not right now.


 YES. I honestly think their site design could use some sort of makeover. It's definitely not as fun/easy to navigate as Sephora's.


----------



## Jackieblue (Feb 3, 2013)

I wrote them and asked them quite a while ago. I thought they were working on one but I would have thought it would have been done long ago. I love the one on Sephora's site.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 3, 2013)

A wishlist would be awesome, to switch items over like Sephora offers. I don't think the BB site is too bad, but that'd be a nice feature!


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 3, 2013)

I remember reading BB commenting to someone on their facebook that they were launching a wishlist feature this year.


----------



## glamigirl (Feb 3, 2013)

^^i hope so...have had to bookmark so many pages because of the lack of a "wish list" or "save items for later" option.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't get the whole hype about Juicy Couture...I actually thought it smelled awful. Too teenish and strong for me. :-/

Can I just say though, that purple shade in Lancome's Michelle Phan Glamour Eyes is AMAZING...I swoon.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 3, 2013)

I really enjoy Juicy La Fleur, it's the only Juicy sample I've received so far but I like that it's light, some what flowery but not too much, has staying power, and isn't too sweet. Also the the price point for the Juicy perfumes is some of the best  on Birchbox for someone like me on a budget (also Harvey Prince), so Juicy La Fleur is on my short list of perfumes I'm considering ordering after I save up enough points. I just can't see how I could possibly save up enough to get one of the perfumes in the 100 dollar range.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Juicy Couture is very popular.. most everyone I know enjoys it. I have some, heck, my friend's mom who is almost 50 rocks Juicy lol. While we might not care for specific scents, don't discount that others may love them. If they weren't so popular, they wouldn't be putting out so many perfumes.


 My Godmother is always embarrassed when she tells people her scent is Juicy, she is also almost 50. She always samples new stuff whenever we are at Sephora, but nothing ever tops it. She just thinks it's not exactly the career woman's brand, but still enjoys it. The original Juicy Couture fragrance, not any of the Viva La Juicy variations


----------



## ddave (Feb 3, 2013)

What's up with the commenters on Birchbox's facebook page nowadays?? It used to just be people complaining about the boxes which is to be expected but what's with all of the really vitriolic comments about celebrities on the page? I'm talking specifically about Michelle Obama and Beyonce, some of the comments are just ridiculous. I also notice quite a few men commenting too which is weird since Birchbox Men has their own page. Really surprising and it makes me want to avoid their facebook page which is disappointing since I like seeing their updates. 

Also, really hoping for a Lancome mascara sample this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ddave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's up with the commenters on Birchbox's facebook page nowadays?? It used to just be people complaining about the boxes which is to be expected but what's with all of the really vitriolic comments about celebrities on the page? I'm talking specifically about Michelle Obama and Beyonce, some of the comments are just ridiculous. I also notice quite a few men commenting too which is weird since Birchbox Men has their own page. Really surprising and it makes me want to avoid their facebook page which is disappointing since I like seeing their updates.
> 
> Also, really hoping for a Lancome mascara sample this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 just the typical from the birchbox fans of facebook, underhanded racism, slut shaming, etc. it's really sickening how much negativity festers on that page. fortunately anytime i scan through facebook i only see what birchbox posts, and not the idiotic comments that follow.


----------



## brandyk (Feb 3, 2013)

I got the viva la juicy in my january box and when i smelled it my immediate thought was that it was for someone at least 10 years younger than i am (34). which fits with their brand, but i wish birch box would tailor just a wee bit more.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 3, 2013)

I know I will end up with the Juicy. I always have the worse luck with perfumes. I am allergic to everything (I have asked for a prescription for a giant plastic bubble, but no luck) and I get all the headachy awful perfumes.



(this is me; there is a perfume sample in the distance)&gt;


----------



## ddave (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just the typical from the birchbox fans of facebook, underhanded racism, slut shaming, etc. it's really sickening how much negativity festers on that page. fortunately anytime i scan through facebook i only see what birchbox posts, and not the idiotic comments that follow.


 Hey! I liked all of your posts! Weird to see someone from the facebook thread on here too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: Literally facebook "like'd" a bunch of your posts


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ddave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey! I liked all of your posts! Weird to see someone from the facebook thread on here too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Aw hi! Thanks 





There are a few of us from here who post on there, but I try to stay away from arguing with people on there most of the time, because it's mostly pointless bahahah.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 3, 2013)

As soon as I saw the post from Birchbox I knew there would be a bunch of ppl talking trash...If you have nothing good to say then don't say anything. So lame -.-'  I loved it! Her outfit was so cute too!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 3, 2013)

When I first heard that there was a big blowup on Facebook over Michelle Obama's hair, I got really interested because my sociology major brain (even though that was almost twenty years ago) automatically jumped to anticipation of a thoughtful, well-argued discussion of her hair in terms of race and so-called good hair.  Then I remembered it was *Facebook*, didn't bother checking it out, and added Chris Rock's documentary _Good Hair_ to my Netflix queue instead.


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 3, 2013)

Ugh. This is a subscription service for _women_, not little girls who, evidently, are in desperate need of a good time in the sack.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh. This is a subscription service for _women_, not little girls who, evidently, are in desperate need of a good time in the sack.


 lmao that's awesome!


----------



## gemstone (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeah I don't know how birchbox's Facebook suddenly became a hub for super religious/conservative/racist women (&amp; men)! (I am not saying that being religious makes you conservative or racist or any other combination of these). It definitely doesn't seem like their target demographic at all. I also can't believe that any person that felt like beyonce was offending their morals/assaulting the innocence of their children wouldn't just change the freaking channel!


----------



## goldenmeans (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh. This is a subscription service for _women_, not little girls who, evidently, are in desperate need of a good time in the sack.


 If I were to peg them, I'd say all of the complainers are pearl-clutching, stay at home mom, won't someone _please _think of the children-type bible-thumpers who think using a service like Birchbox makes them glamorous.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 4, 2013)

The assumptions you ladies are making about the Cray Cray FB posters are no better. Way to pigeon hole a demographic. Suffice to say, FB brings out haters. Enough said. Back to better, less assuming topics please.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 4, 2013)

Clark's Botanicals has a Nourishing Youth Serum and an Anti-Puff eye cream in the shop now.  Maybe we'll be sampling them this month.  I would love to try the youth serum!


----------



## ddave (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Clark's Botanicals has a Nourishing Youth Serum and an Anti-Puff eye cream in the shop now.  Maybe we'll be sampling them this month.  I would love to try the youth serum!


 Yeah I'd definitely love to try the serum too. From the preview video I'm also hoping to get a sample of the new Kiehl's moisturizer!

Also, regarding the facebook comments it's just insane how many MEN and women (but the men stuck out more, obviously) commented and a lot of them didn't even like Birchbox on facebook. I mean how did they all end up on Birchbox's page?? I'm perplexed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 4, 2013)

The Stila question has been moved to https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132763/stila-color-question-moved-from-birchbox-thread/0_100


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 4, 2013)

I can't wait to see what will be in my Birchboxes this month!  

I absolutley loved every single product that I recieved last month, which is a good thing since I recieved duplicate boxes!  That Alessandro Handispa Cream is the best hand cream I have every used.  Ordinarily I would not be thrilled to get 2 of the same boxes, but I guess I just got lucky last month. I've had 2 subs for over a year though, so I knew it was bound to happen sooner or later.  Normally I dont even get duplicate samples of anything, except maybe once.  Anyway, I'm hoping for 2 different boxes this month.  Can't wait!

I'm hoping to get one (or more!) of the hair products featured in this months video.  I'm in the process of using up all my old hair stuff, and want to try a different brand but I have no idea what.  I would love to sample something new and different!

I just purchased 2 new full-size mascaras last week, plus I'm expecting an Estee Lauder mascara sample if my Glossybox ever arrives, but I wouldnt mind getting a Lancome.  I really like Lancome mascara and the eye makeup remover too.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 4, 2013)

The Lancome eye remover is pretty nice! I'd be happy with that in one of my boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meshybelle (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The assumptions you ladies are making about the Cray Cray FB posters are no better. Way to pigeon hole a demographic. Suffice to say, FB brings out haters. Enough said. Back to better, less assuming topics please.


 Well said. Thank you!


----------



## emilyyygloria (Feb 4, 2013)

Well I'm ready for BB to start posting more spoilers of things that can possibly be in our boxes.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The Lancome eye remover is pretty nice! I'd be happy with that in one of my boxes.


 XD eye remover lol


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 4, 2013)

> XD eye remover lolÂ


 Lol, I know, too lazy to add the extra. But you understood ha!


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 4, 2013)

I do like the term "pearl-clutching," however. Lol.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol, I know, too lazy to add the extra. But you understood ha!


 oh ofc I got it, I'm not correcting you, it was just funneh! Eye remover haha even the bf laughed XD


----------



## Jazbot (Feb 4, 2013)

I used my Bi-Facial last night and was thinking I hope I get this in my Birchbox! lol


----------



## Jennifer Love (Feb 4, 2013)

I hope hope hope I don't get the dry shampoo they mentioned.  I have it and HATE it.  There aren't many products I've used that I truly HATE but that is one of them.  It's soooo smelly and pretty ineffective and leaves my hair dull and gross.


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm staying away from the BB facebook page, until I get my box, then I'll drop by to thank them for the good job this month. I try to do that every month. I can't stand it when some man on Facebook or Pinterest criticizes a woman celebrity based on her looks or calls her some variation of airhead. It's bad enough to see women do it, but when it's a man, it makes me want to hit people. I don't even care for most celebrities, it's just a hot button of mine.

I think a red carpet theme is absolutely perfect for February. We still get the color red, and the glamor, but we can stay away from the Valentines stuff that has negative connotations for some people.

I think that mascara is the one I am using right now from a Sephora sample. And I hate it. It clumps like crazy. I would really like to know what I am doing wrong, because I don't want to waste a tube of mascara or go around with spidery eyelashes.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know I will end up with the Juicy. I always have the worse luck with perfumes. I am allergic to everything (I have asked for a prescription for a giant plastic bubble, but no luck) and I get all the headachy awful perfumes.
> 
> ...


 WOOO!!!  ALLERGY FIVE!!!  *high fives*  I forget what it was, but I had a horrible allergic reaction to a perfume I got a few months ago (in one of my November boxes, I think).  I swear, as soon as I get over an allergic reaction, I have another.  They really should be more understanding about allergies - companies in general should.  (Heck, I can't use most of the Julep moisturizing stuff because I'm allergic to almonds and they use almond oil.)  Hopefully Birchbox will stop sending food in general and perfume is a nightmare.  I've used the same perfume since middle school because I'm not allergic to it and it smells nice (Clinique Happy).  Anywho... I'm glad I'm not the only one with allergies *cough* whohasbeenjokingaboutgettingagiantplasticbubbletoliveinforyears *cough*


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WOOO!!!  ALLERGY FIVE!!!  *high fives*  I forget what it was, but I had a horrible allergic reaction to a perfume I got a few months ago (in one of my November boxes, I think).  I swear, as soon as I get over an allergic reaction, I have another.  They really should be more understanding about allergies - companies in general should.  (Heck, I can't use most of the Julep moisturizing stuff because I'm allergic to almonds and they use almond oil.)  Hopefully Birchbox will stop sending food in general and perfume is a nightmare.  I've used the same perfume since middle school because I'm not allergic to it and it smells nice (Clinique Happy).  Anywho... I'm glad I'm not the only one with allergies *cough* whohasbeenjokingaboutgettingagiantplasticbubbletoliveinforyears *cough*


 Bubble Boy!!!


----------



## sillylilly05 (Feb 4, 2013)

Harvey prince Harvey prince I want more Harvey prince!!!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I first heard that there was a big blowup on Facebook over Michelle Obama's hair, I got really interested because my sociology major brain (even though that was almost twenty years ago) automatically jumped to anticipation of a thoughtful, well-argued discussion of her hair in terms of race and so-called good hair.  Then I remembered it was *Facebook*, didn't bother checking it out, and added Chris Rock's documentary _Good Hair_ to my Netflix queue instead.


 LOL. Excellent move!


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Bubble Boy!!!


 Do you know how envious I was of him?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you know how envious I was of him?


 Bahahaha! That's just hilarious. We need to make you a bubble suit then..


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm ready for more spoilers. Something to excite me and distance me from my rustled jimmies. :/


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 4, 2013)

Wouldn't it be nice??? To have a clean little bubble suit? Insurance won't pay for it though. I tried.







> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you know how envious I was of him?


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 4, 2013)

> I'm ready for more spoilers. Something to excite me and distance me from my rustled jimmies. :/


 What are rustled jimmies? I'm curious to know.


----------



## ddave (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm ready for more spoilers. Something to excite me and distance me from my rustled jimmies. :/


 Yeah! Aren't they usually posting those daily by this time? Or maybe it's just wishful thinking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Like the photos where they reveal an item after they get 400 likes or comments or whatever? I really love those and they usually get the likes in less than 10 minutes


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice??? To have a clean little bubble suit? Insurance won't pay for it though. I tried.


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!  I would love to call up my insurance company and ask, if only for their reaction.


----------



## classybroad (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm still hoping for something valentines day releated in my box


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 5, 2013)

I have only had one reaction to a product. The smell of a bath oil from glossybox. I had an almost instant migraine for 2 days. If you are anything like that, I feel for you.



> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you know how envious I was of him?


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 5, 2013)

I just got put on the waitlist. How long were some of you on the wait list?? I'm excited to try Birchbox. &lt;3


----------



## missnaya (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got put on the waitlist. How long were some of you on the wait list?? I'm excited to try Birchbox. &lt;3


 
I was on the waiting list for almost a month!


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 5, 2013)

Over a month


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 5, 2013)

Over a month - I had completely forgotten about it by the time I got my invite!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 5, 2013)

Ok, BB.  The flu got me.  I'm stuck on the couch.  Cut me some slack and give us another peek!!


----------



## JessicaMarie (Feb 5, 2013)

I joined last March and I would say I was put on the waitlist for a month prior, I don't know how wait times are as of now.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 5, 2013)

I think the wait time fluctuates depending on what's going on at Birchbox during that month (like any special partnerships or whatnot) when I signed up during the Teen Vogue wave it took me like 2.5-3 weeks.

If as many people actually cancelled their accounts as the whiners on facebook said they would, then their might be more spots than usual, but I have my doubts that a noticeable amount of people actually cancelled.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 5, 2013)

> I just got put on the waitlist. How long were some of you on the wait list?? I'm excited to try Birchbox. &lt;3Â


 I was on the wait list for about a month. I requested an invite or whatever at the end of July &amp; my first box was a welcome box in September.


----------



## BisousDarling (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm kind of surprised that we haven't started to see anything else from Birchbox considering we're only 5 days out from the 10th. I hate this time of year because unless you work in the chocolate, jewelry, or lingerie issue, it's such a dead time (I guess if you work in the tax industry it's not a dead time either 



). I just need spoilers; I'm a spoiler junkie, give me my fix!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 5, 2013)

i think i waited over a month? i did forget about it then BAM it was there. at that point i wasn't even sure i still wanted it since that initial excitement wore off. but i'm glad i have it now!

my sister got off the waiting list in like, 2 weeks. her friend waited a month and a half. it also took her birchbox 3 weeks to get to her door since its delivery notice was sent! she will be cancelling after this month. i think my sister will too.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 5, 2013)

3-4 weeks sounds like about the right amount of wait time.

You can skip the WL by buying yourself (or getting someone with an acct to buy you) a gift sub, but you'll get the welcome box, of course, which has induced rage in many of us lol


----------



## meaganola (Feb 5, 2013)

> I'm kind of surprised that we haven't started to see anything else from Birchbox considering we're only 5 days out from the 10th. I hate this time of year because unless you work in the chocolate, jewelry, or lingerie issue, it's such a dead time (I guess if you work in the tax industry it's not a dead time eitherÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 More non-VDay things to celebrate during February: Mardi Gras! Chinese New Year (2013 is the year of the Water Snake)! The Grammys! The Razzies! The Oscars!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> More non-VDay things to celebrate during February: Mardi Gras! Chinese New Year (2013 is the year of the Water Snake)! The Grammys! The Razzies! The Oscars!


 I also read yesterday that today is National Pancake Day aaand National Weatherman Day.  Not to mention the entire month is Black History month, there's also National Laugh and Get Rich Day, National Read in the Bathtub Day, Darwin Day, Library Lovers Day, Nirvana (like reaching Nirvana) Day, Random Acts of Kindness Day, National Margarita Day, Sleeping in Public Day...  plus I'll be 30 in just over a week.  All in all this is a pretty big month for celebrating!  

Now give us another peek, BB!


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also read yesterday that today is National Pancake Day aaand National Weatherman Day.  Not to mention the entire month is Black History month, there's also National Laugh and Get Rich Day, National Read in the Bathtub Day, Darwin Day, Library Lovers Day, Nirvana (like reaching Nirvana) Day, Random Acts of Kindness Day, National Margarita Day, Sleeping in Public Day...  plus I'll be 30 in just over a week.  All in all this is a pretty big month for celebrating!
> 
> Now give us another peek, BB!


National Margarita Day sounds worth celebrating....


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> National Margarita Day sounds worth celebrating....


 Mixed with Read in the Bathtub day.  You could use the extra salt for exfoliation.


----------



## BisousDarling (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mixed with Read in the Bathtub day.  You could use the extra salt for exfoliation.


 Hahahahaha, YES!


----------



## luvdroolbuy (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm with you- enough Juicy perfume! I still love their original lounge wear but I've absolutely hated all their fragrances. They remind me of a high school scent... Electric Youth anyone...LOL!


 I cannot say emphatically enough that I am on the verge of cancellation due to Juicy in my Birchboxes (yes, I get 3 of them). I have gotten probably 10 Juicy vials in the past 6 months. I am SO SICK of it. 

...Anyway, sorry for the lurker vent. I am a junkie, I promise


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, BB.  The flu got me.  I'm stuck on the couch.  Cut me some slack and give us another peek!!


Me too. I rarely get the flu, but it got me good this time.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luvdroolbuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I cannot say emphatically enough that I am on the verge of cancellation due to Juicy in my Birchboxes (yes, I get 3 of them). I have gotten probably 10 Juicy vials in the past 6 months. I am SO SICK of it.
> 
> ...Anyway, sorry for the lurker vent. I am a junkie, I promise


 That's the price you pay when you have multiple boxes - you're bound to get duplicates of exactly what you don't want lol.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too. I rarely get the flu, but it got me good this time.


 I thought I was in the clear having waited hand and food on my poor, super sick husband last weekend/week and getting through it without a sniffle.  I was fine while he was here, but he left for work this morning and won't be back til Saturday and I got a fever just last night!  What bad luck!  





Maybe my luck will change by the time the 10th rolls around...


----------



## inlustro (Feb 5, 2013)

I thought National Pancake Day was next week -- I read something about IHOP giving away free pancakes on the 12th.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought National Pancake Day was next week -- I read something about IHOP giving away free pancakes on the 12th.


 It's definitely today! Everyone at my school has been talking about it on facebook today bahahah.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 5, 2013)

http://mentalfloss.com/article/48733/20-offbeat-holidays-and-anniversaries-celebrate-february

this is where i saw it.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 5, 2013)

> I thought National Pancake Day was next week -- I read something about IHOP giving away free pancakes on the 12th.


 Today, from 7am to 10pm participating IHOPs are giving away a free short stack of pancakes. Donations are accepted and going towards a children's charity.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## inlustro (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh no I totally misread!! Pancakes for dinner!!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 5, 2013)

That's weird. I thought National Pancake Day was on Shrove Tuesday (also Mardi Gras. There's a whole history there), and that's the day before Ash Wednesday, which is next week.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 5, 2013)

Whaa?  Nipple balm for lips in the shop!  Who the whaa?


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whaa?  Nipple balm for lips in the shop!  Who the whaa?


 I giggled like a 12 year old boy when I saw that.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 5, 2013)

> Whaa? Â Nipple balm for lips in the shop! Â Who the whaa?


 Is this stuff good?


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is this stuff good?


 I have no idea, but I am now dying to try it.  If it doesn't come in a box sooner or later I will be so sad.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 5, 2013)

Me too lol it's very tempting. I would love someone to ask why my lips look so healthy ...'oh it's my nipple balm'  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dollysantana (Feb 5, 2013)

Lol ðŸ˜‚


----------



## csb55 (Feb 5, 2013)

My ex-boyfriend, who used to work in labor and delivery, would constantly bring home packets of nipple balm for us to use on our lips.  Maybe its a hospital thing, but it really does work wonders!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 5, 2013)

Here's hoping this gets slipped into one of our boxes this month lol


----------



## OiiO (Feb 5, 2013)

I saw that this thread blew up and assumed there must be new spoilers out just to find out you girls are giggling about nipples


----------



## meaganola (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh! I just remembered the occasion I observe/celebrate on February 14th: Oregon's birthday! Yes, as in the state.


----------



## mholmes710 (Feb 5, 2013)

Weird! My sample came with a whole little brochure inside the box explaining how to use it.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw that this thread blew up and assumed there must be new spoilers out just to find out you girls are giggling about nipples


 Lmao same thing happened to me! I'm like: wow that thread blew up in no time, must be spoilers! nope, nipples XD


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That's weird. I thought National Pancake Day was on Shrove Tuesday (also Mardi Gras. There's a whole history there), and that's the day before Ash Wednesday, which is next week.


 We always celebrated Fat Tuesday the day before Ash Weds. aka Paczki day. This was especially popular where I lived in Detroit several years ago as there was very large Polish community nearby (Hammtramck).


----------



## puppyluv (Feb 5, 2013)

Does anyone know any active promo codes for BB besides BBLEARNVEST for $10 off $35?

Also, does anyone know if the Chauo assortment has nuts in it? I think my finance would really like to try them, but he is allergic to nuts so I have to be careful.

THANKS!


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 5, 2013)

I see the nipple cream has been added to FB as a spoiler.


----------



## bwgraham (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see the nipple cream has been added to FB as a spoiler.


 
me too tried to post the pic in a spoiler but didnt work out so well lol


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 5, 2013)

YES! I hope I get some. That way, when I kiss the boyfriend I can weird him out by telling him he now has nipple cream on his lips.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 5, 2013)

first spoiler!


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> YES! I hope I get some. That way, when I kiss the boyfriend I can weird him out by telling him he now has nipple cream on his lips.


hahaha  I love when I get to do stuff like that to my husband. Hopefully it is in my box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Briechen26 (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm so excited for this month's box! I have a question though, after I saw that Kiehls was going to be in there and how excited everyone is about it.  I bought a $48 Kiehls moisturizer (not the one shown in the video) and used it for a few days. It totally made me break out in all these little red pimples.  It is so weird because I never get acne, ok maybe a pimple once every few months.  I'm wondering if anyone else has had this experience with Kiehls face products.  I'm kind of reticent about trying their face products again after that.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 5, 2013)

Bring on the nipple lips!! Woohoo


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm wondering what kind of "beauty style" from the profile will get nipple cream in their boxes... Adventurous/Trendy or Classic/Low-Maintenance?


----------



## SamAsh (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh! I just remembered the occasion I observe/celebrate on February 14th: Oregon's birthday! Yes, as in the state.


 Oregonians unite!!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 5, 2013)

> I'm wondering what kind of "beauty style" from the profile will get nipple cream in their boxes... Adventurous/Trendy or Classic/Low-Maintenance?Â
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...adventurous? The kinda girl who wouldn't mind it on her lips? Oh dear. That sounded terrible.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 5, 2013)

> I'm so excited for this month's box! I have a question though, after I saw that Kiehls was going to be in there and how excited everyone is about it. Â I bought a $48 Kiehls moisturizer (not the one shown in the video) and used it for a few days. It totally made me break out in all these little red pimples. Â It is so weird because I never get acne, ok maybe a pimple once every few months. Â I'm wondering if anyone else has had this experience with Kiehls face products. Â I'm kind of reticent about trying their face products again after that.


 I'd check the ingredients. I've used several Kiehl's products without any problem, but everyone's skin reacts different.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 5, 2013)

> I'd check the ingredients. I've used several Kiehl's products without any problem, but everyone's skin reacts different.


 Kiehl's is fantastic about giving samples (in their standalone stores or their counters in Nordstrom. It's their company policy), too. They're the entire reason I broke away from my college Noxema use. They're also why I refuse to buy new skin care unless I've been able to try something for at least a few days. They got me in the sampling habit, which is actually how I ended up falling for Birchbox. Full circle!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 5, 2013)

> Kiehl's is fantastic about giving samples (in their standalone stores or their counters in Nordstrom. It's their company policy), too. They're the entire reason I broke away from my college Noxema use. They're also why I refuse to buy new skin care unless I've been able to try something for at least a few days. They got me in the sampling habit, which is actually how I ended up falling for Birchbox. Full circle!


 Oo.. does your skincare routine use mostly Kiehl's products? I've liked everything I've tried by them lol.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 5, 2013)

I have never tried Kiehls, so I would love some in my BB


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 5, 2013)

Wait, is it cream meant to be used on nipples or is the brand Nipple Cream (or Balm or whatever)?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait, is it cream meant to be used on nipples or is the brand Nipple Cream (or Balm or whatever)?


 I think it's a cream that is used on nipples, you know for breastfeeding? Because they crack and what not...idk cuz no kids here, but it's what I've heard, that they get all beat up D: 

From the manufacture's website:

Quote: Dr.Lippâ€™s original nipple balm for lips is a medically proven formula historically used by nursing mothers to soothe their sensitive nipples. Loved by Londonâ€™s make-up artists Dr.Lipp is pharmaceutically acknowledged as one of natureâ€™s most effective &amp; natural skin moisturizers which helps heal even the driest &amp; sensitive skin. Extremely versatile you can use Dr.Lipp anywhere you need deep hydration eg, your lips, nipples, cuticles, calluses, sunburns, baby rashes, scars and even eczema!

Our favorite recommendation is to use Dr.Lipp on your lips. It is thick and ultra long lasting with an additional glossy shine! So you can kiss goodbye to chapped lips with a sexy glossy smile.

*100% Pure. 100% Natural. Tasteless &amp; Odourless.*


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's a cream that is used on nipples, you know for breastfeeding? Because they crack and what not...idk cuz no kids here, but it's what I've heard, that they get all beat up D:
> 
> From the manufacture's website:


 Oh.  Must have lanolin in it then - like Carmex.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 5, 2013)

Here's the Birchbox blog article on the product:

http://blog.birchbox.com/post/42389032056/the-balm-that-totally-saved-my-chapped-winter-lips


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh.  Must have lanolin in it then - like Carmex.


 It does  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## murflegirl (Feb 5, 2013)

Can't wait for my birchbox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Looks like it will be a good month!


----------



## wadedl (Feb 5, 2013)

I love Kiehls. Its almost all I use. I love their recycling program. The employees know me and I always have something to recycle and I know they wonder how I go through so many different things. I make my brother give me his bottles. He won't bring them in and so I get free stuff faster.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's the Birchbox blog article on the product:
> 
> http://blog.birchbox.com/post/42389032056/the-balm-that-totally-saved-my-chapped-winter-lips


 Thank you!  I'm so desperate for something for my lips that I'm actually contemplating placing an order for it - it's in my cart and everything on the Birchbox site.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love Kiehls. Its almost all I use. I love their recycling program. The employees know me and I always have something to recycle and I know they wonder how I go through so many different things. I make my brother give me his bottles. He won't bring them in and so I get free stuff faster.


 Do you get a discount if you bring in empty bottles?


----------



## luvdroolbuy (Feb 5, 2013)

OMG I could so use that because I am having a baby on Monday! Give me NIPPLE BALM BB and I will be loyal foreva!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 5, 2013)

> OMG I could so use that because I am having a baby on Monday! Give me NIPPLE BALM BB and I will be loyal foreva!


 Congrats! I hope you and I both get the nipple balm!


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luvdroolbuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG I could so use that because I am having a baby on Monday! Give me NIPPLE BALM BB and I will be loyal foreva!


 That really shouldn't have made me laugh.  Congratulations on the baby!  Good luck with the delivery!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love Kiehls. Its almost all I use. I love their recycling program. The employees know me and I always have something to recycle and I know they wonder how I go through so many different things. I make my brother give me his bottles. He won't bring them in and so I get free stuff faster.


 I do the same--I stockpile mine and my husband's.



> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you get a discount if you bring in empty bottles?


 Yes.  They give you a card that they stamp  After 3, you get a lip balm.  when you get to 5, you get a deluxe travel size item of your choice, and when you get 10, you get a full size item of your choice (I think there's a max $ limit on this item).  It's amazing how quickly it all adds up.  I think Origins does something liek that and you get sample.  And MAC too.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luvdroolbuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG I could so use that because I am having a baby on Monday! Give me NIPPLE BALM BB and I will be loyal foreva!


 Good luck w the delivery!


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 3-4 weeks sounds like about the right amount of wait time.
> 
> You can skip the WL by buying yourself (or getting someone with an acct to buy you) a gift sub, but you'll get the welcome box, of course, which has induced rage in many of us lol


 so if i gift myself the 3 month subscription, will it give me the option to continue it after the 3 months or will I have to be on the waitlist again? Thanks for the tip!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oo.. does your skincare routine use mostly Kiehl's products? I've liked everything I've tried by them lol.


 
It used to be entirely Kiehl's!  When I was in college, the only thing that didn't burn in a bad way was Noxema, so I stuck with that even after college despite the fact that I was fairly certain I needed to be using something else.  I *knew* I needed moisturizer, but every time I bought a new product, it burned.  I finally decided I wasn't willing to take the chance of being stuck with a whole bottle of something if it turned out I was allergic to it anymore, though, so I stuck with just the Noxema -- until I found out about Kiehl's sampling policy.  Even then, it took a couple of months to work through their stuff and find the right combination for me:  Gentle Foaming Facial Cleanser, Ultra Facial Moisturizer, and a couple other things I can't recall at the moment.  I stuck with those products for probably ten years.

And then Birchbox sent me philosophy purity, and I liked that even more than the Kiehl's cleanser, so I changed cleansers, and then it turned out that my skin had changed and didn't react badly to almost every single moisturizer I tried any more, so I just used whatever Birchbox/Glossybox/Sample Society/etc. sent me, but *then* sneakpeeq sent me some Chella moisturizer that I had a *nasty* reaction to (it was visibly bad:  one coworker who never, *ever* says anything about my appearance except to comment on how much my hair has grown out in the past year -- I'm growing out a pixie, mostly out of laziness -- asked me what was wrong with my face), and now I'm using Walgreen's version of Cetaphil since I had to buy a *huge* bottle of that stuff in order to make the reaction go away.  I would use something else, but I have so much Cetaphil that I'm not willing to spend money on something else right now.  It worked to clear up the nastiness, and it's a decent enough moisturizer for my purposes, so I'll stick with it for now since I already have it and am not having any reactions to it.  I would happily accept more Kiehl's in my Birchbox, though!

Side note:  If you order from kiehls.com right now, they will send *five* samples of your choice with your order.  They usually send three.  It looks like they're all packets, but they're still worth trying.  I can usually get a few uses out of each packet.  I think the special ends on the 10th.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 5, 2013)

Have any of you tried any of the Kiehl's eye creams?  I'm in the market for a new one and can't pass up 5 free samples.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have any of you tried any of the Kiehl's eye creams?  I'm in the market for a new one and can't pass up 5 free samples.


 I've used the Avocado (nice and creamy), Rose arctica (I love this one).


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luvdroolbuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG I could so use that because I am having a baby on Monday! Give me NIPPLE BALM BB and I will be loyal foreva!


 Yay!  Congrats, mama!  I hope everything goes perfectly


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've used the Avocado (nice and creamy), Rose arctica (I love this one).


 The rose one has been on my wish list for a while, but that's kinda because it comes in a green jar.  The avocado one is the only one without "anti-aging" or "anti-wrinkle" in the description.  Too bad I'm allergic to avocados.  I just want something for dark circles (I swear it looked like I had 2 black eyes this morning)... you know, besides sleep.  I'm gonna see if I can get a sample of that rose one.  Thank you!


----------



## puppyluv (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The rose one has been on my wish list for a while, but that's kinda because it comes in a green jar.  The avocado one is the only one without "anti-aging" or "anti-wrinkle" in the description.  Too bad I'm allergic to avocados.  I just want something for dark circles (I swear it looked like I had 2 black eyes this morning)... you know, besides sleep.  I'm gonna see if I can get a sample of that rose one.  Thank you!


 I need something for dark circles too!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 5, 2013)

> so if i gift myself the 3 month subscription, will it give me the option to continue it after the 3 months or will I have to be on the waitlist again? Thanks for the tip!


 When u hold a gift sub, u can continue it when it expires.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 5, 2013)

Ooh, they just pared the What's New page *way* down.  It had over two hundred items on it, and it included everything from before the holidays.  Now it only has 29, and it's all brand new stuff.  Lots of Serge Normant.


----------



## skylola123 (Feb 5, 2013)

Exciting month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

There is a code for $10 off a purchase of $35 I didn't see it posted on the thread (or at least I couldn't find it)

This is it (BBLEARNVEST) just in case anyone was going to make a purchase


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 5, 2013)

> Exciting month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There is a code for $10 off a purchase of $35 I didn't see it posted on the thread (or at least I couldn't find it) This is it (BBLEARNVEST) just in case anyone was going to make a purchaseÂ


 (Nonononononononooooooooo) LOL! No!


----------



## wishinstar777 (Feb 6, 2013)

> I love Kiehls. Its almost all I use. I love their recycling program. The employees know me and I always have something to recycle and I know they wonder how I go through so many different things. I make my brother give me his bottles. He won't bring them in and so I get free stuff faster.


 I had no idea they had a recycling program! Do you trade in for new products or do they fill old bottles?


----------



## wishinstar777 (Feb 6, 2013)

Nevemind! I saw the answer above. I haven't tried any Kiehl's products either but I've heard they have awesome face masks!


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 6, 2013)

well I did it, gifted myself a 3 month subscription. I'm so excited!!


----------



## PAsh (Feb 6, 2013)

I feel a bit meh about BB now...I usually do not buy anything I've sampled through them...but some of the stuff I've discovered and bought from BB ended up being my favorites and staples (the Mighty Tea Leaf I'm looking at you). Even though I'm not as excited as I used to be, I still like the little surprises every month.


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 6, 2013)

I know this is off subject but mac has free overnight shipping today use code love


----------



## bakeitup (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viper4901* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I know this is off subject but mac has free overnight shipping today use code love


 Is that on any purchase?


----------



## JLR594 (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh great, is the US Post office not going to deliver our boxes to us on Saturdays now?


----------



## meaganola (Feb 6, 2013)

> Oh great, is the US Post office not going to deliver our boxes to us on Saturdays now?


 They will continue to deliver "packages." I'm not sure whether subscription boxes will be considered packages for this purpose.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Feb 6, 2013)

This will be my one year anniversary with BB (first box was last Feb)


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luvdroolbuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG I could so use that because I am having a baby on Monday! Give me NIPPLE BALM BB and I will be loyal foreva!


 Congratulations on your new baby!  That is so exciting!  I hope you get the nipple balm!


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They will continue to deliver "packages." I'm not sure whether subscription boxes will be considered packages for this purpose


 If its in a box and not an envelope its a package.  The USPS isnt going to care if its a package you recieve every month.  Its still a package.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 6, 2013)

> If its in a box and not an envelope its a package.Â  The USPS isnt going to care if its a package you recieve every month.Â  Its still a package.


 Ah, I was thinking that if it fit in your mailbox (which Birchboxes do), it wouldn't be considered a package. This is good to know!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JLR594* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh great, is the US Post office not going to deliver our boxes to us on Saturdays now?


 At this time I don't anyone knows what the USPS means by packages. Do they mean First Class, Priority or Parcel or just packages in general. Also what do they consider a package? Padded envelopes are those packages? I get tons of padded envelopes from various companies including Glamour Doll Eyes, Fyrinnae, Birchbox and of course swaps.


----------



## BirchboxBabe (Feb 6, 2013)

My box shipped!  Eep!


----------



## OiiO (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BirchboxBabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box shipped!  Eep!


 Whoa that was early!


----------



## BirchboxBabe (Feb 6, 2013)

I know, I was shocked - I was getting my feedback points and it was listed as shipped....scheduled delivery for the 11th!   Color me excited...I just hope it's a good one.  I gave my last one away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkwynn (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BirchboxBabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know, I was shocked - I was getting my feedback points and it was listed as shipped....scheduled delivery for the 11th!   Color me excited...I just hope it's a good one.  I gave my last one away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 One of mine is due the 11th, too - weight .4940.


----------



## BirchboxBabe (Feb 6, 2013)

Mine's .4985...wonder if they're the same box?  It's pretty close...


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BirchboxBabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know, I was shocked - I was getting my feedback points and it was listed as shipped....scheduled delivery for the 11th!   Color me excited...I just hope it's a good one.  I gave my last one away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One of mine is due the 11th, too - weight .4940.


 WOW!  That was fast!


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 6, 2013)

And the daily (or 5-10 times daily) checking the bb page begins!


----------



## BisousDarling (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> And the daily (or 5-10 times daily) checking the bb page begins!


 Yup! Whenever I get bored at work, that'll probably be the first thing I do.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> And the daily (or 5-10 times daily) checking the bb page begins!


 That's very restrained of you.  When i'm in the office, I just leave a BB window open and hit refresh every now and then.


----------



## jkwynn (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's very restrained of you.  When i'm in the office, I just leave a BB window open and hit refresh every now and then.







 Me too, lol.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's very restrained of you.  When i'm in the office, I just leave a BB window open and hit refresh every now and then.





> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Haha I'm glad I'm not the only one.  At the beginning of the month, I leave tabs for the MUT BB thread &amp; the BB page open on my iPad &amp; check in between/during classes.


----------



## BirchboxBabe (Feb 6, 2013)

Am I the only one dying for more spoilers?  I have no patience.


----------



## jkwynn (Feb 6, 2013)

No - I miss the spoilers.  I also miss when you could sort through the products and figure out which ones you were getting by the feedback button. That was FUN. lol


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No - I miss the spoilers.  I also miss when you could sort through the products and figure out which ones you were getting by the feedback button. That was FUN. lol


 What?  How is this the first time I'm hearing about this?


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> At this time I don't anyone knows what the USPS means by packages. Do they mean First Class, Priority or Parcel or just packages in general. Also what do they consider a package? Padded envelopes are those packages? I get tons of padded envelopes from various companies including Glamour Doll Eyes, Fyrinnae, Birchbox and of course swaps.


 My neighbor works for the post office.  According to him, and he was NOT positive, it will be by size.  I believe the Ipsy type of package would be considered a package.  I would think the post office should come out with a clarification soon.  I read the article in the New York Times and the Boston Globe, and there was no mention of what constitutes a package.  Both articles just state there will be no delivery of "letters".

There is a fact sheet on the postal services website but I'm unable to open it due to a problem with my laptop.


----------



## jkwynn (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What?  How is this the first time I'm hearing about this?


 They stopped doing it a while back.  It was my favorite thing.


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's very restrained of you.  When i'm in the office, I just leave a BB window open and hit refresh every now and then.


 I do the same thing!


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No - I miss the spoilers.  I also miss when you could sort through the products and figure out which ones you were getting by the feedback button. That was FUN. lol


 


> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No - I miss the spoilers.  I also miss when you could sort through the products and figure out which ones you were getting by the feedback button. That was FUN. lol


 I miss that too!  I read about that little trick here on MUT.  Unfortunately, Birchbox probably did too!


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 6, 2013)

Are the pages with the various boxes up yet?


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They stopped doing it a while back.  It was my favorite thing.


 NOOOOO!  Gah.  Have pity on your impatient subscribers, Birchbox!  



  I would've loved to try that.


----------



## girlwithclass (Feb 6, 2013)

Looks like my box has already shipped out, too! 




It has a weight of 0.5610 and is scheduled to arrive on the 11th! Holy fast shipping this month, Birchbox!


----------



## Meshybelle (Feb 6, 2013)

Mine also shipped and is due on the 11th. Weight: .04880  That's a light box. Hopefully there is an amazing item in it!


----------



## BisousDarling (Feb 6, 2013)

Maybe Birchbox is getting the boxes out fast to show that they're better at shipping than Glossybox... That was snarky, I'm not at all bitter about that situation.


----------



## puppyluv (Feb 6, 2013)

Curse you sad little unclickable truck in my account! I want my BB asap! I will definitely be checking every chance I get. I'm glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 6, 2013)

Sad February truck mocks me. It kinda sucks that I'm always one of the last to get my box, but never so late I get points for it. If they could rotate people through these various timings, it would certainly make me happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 6, 2013)

I thought they had been shipping around the 4th for the last few month's now. Anyway, no info on my 2 yet.


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 6, 2013)

My box used to be one of the first ones to ship out but the last couple boxes have been shipping out later. Hmm...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like my box has already shipped out, too!
> 
> ...


 Wow that's a pretty heavy box for a Birchbox!

I still have a sad unclick-y truck.  Boo.


----------



## Roxane68 (Feb 6, 2013)

Mine has shipped too!

Weight-

  0.4790
Scheduled to be here the 11th! That is the quickest I have ever received a box. Mine usually arrives around the 15th. 

I am hoping to get  TIGI or Lancome. I haven't tried anything from those brands.


----------



## Jeaniney (Feb 6, 2013)

My lil truck is unclickable too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'm hoping for a heavy box because maybe it'll have the "eye remover" in it.


----------



## jkwynn (Feb 6, 2013)

Yeah, they have been shipping early lately - at least the first wave of boxes.   Seems like the last couple months, by the time they posted box pics on the website, people were starting to receive them that day or the next.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No - I miss the spoilers.  I also miss when you could sort through the products and figure out which ones you were getting by the feedback button. That was FUN. lol


 That was soooo much fun!  Maybe the most fun I've had trying to figure it out.  Too bad it was only for a month or two...


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 6, 2013)

arg.  Neither one of my accounts has updated.


----------



## BirchboxBabe (Feb 6, 2013)

...is it Monday yet?


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 6, 2013)

No update with my first account. My second won't even send me the gift info until it ships, so around the 15th.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Feb 6, 2013)

I can't believe February has shipped already! Woohoo!


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 6, 2013)

I know that when the 10th falls on a Saturday that Birchbox has box spoilers up on the Friday before it, but I'm guessing that since the 10th is on a Sunday this month that they'll have box spoilers up on the 11th. That bums me out a little. I'm also waiting for my tax return like my life depends on it, so that's not helping matters. I WANT MY THINGS. GIMME, GIMME, GIMME.


----------



## murflegirl (Feb 6, 2013)

No updates for me. I didn't check my box last month and was pleasantly surprised by a few of the things. Maybe I will be this month too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know that when the 10th falls on a Saturday that Birchbox has box spoilers up on the Friday before it, but I'm guessing that since the 10th is on a Sunday this month that they'll have box spoilers up on the 11th. That bums me out a little. I'm also waiting for my tax return like my life depends on it, so that's not helping matters. I WANT MY THINGS. GIMME, GIMME, GIMME.


 Are you sure? I feel like I've gotten my box spoilers on Saturdays and Sundays before (maybe not recently, though...the months start to blur together).


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 6, 2013)

I have my fingers (and toes!) crossed for one of the hair products this month.  I'm in desperate need of a change and want to try some new styling products!  I have recieved a lot of different shampoos and conditioners from Birchbox, but never a styling product except for Orofluido, which I love. 

I rec'd an Oscar Blandi mousse from Sample Society this month.  I've never used a mousse before but will wait until my next day off to try it - just in case.  I'm also hoping for the Potion 9 from Glossybox, provided my Glossybox is delivered before the products expire, which I'm beginning to doubt.


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you sure? I feel like I've gotten my box spoilers on Saturdays and Sundays before (maybe not recently, though...the months start to blur together).


 My Birchboxes have updated online on the weekends.  I have been a Birchbox subscriber for 14 months, and I can think of just one instance when my boxes didn't update on the 10th.  I'm not sure if everyone's update at the same time though.


----------



## itslibbyk (Feb 6, 2013)

SPOILER clue up on the Facebook page!


----------



## TXSlainte (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Birchboxes have updated online on the weekends.  I have been a Birchbox subscriber for 14 months, and I can think of just one instance when my boxes didn't update on the 10th.  I'm not sure if everyone's update at the same time though.


 Mine have always updated on the 10th, regardless of the day of the week. Last month was the only time it updated after the 10th.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 6, 2013)

> Mine have always updated on the 10th, regardless of the day of the week. Last month was the only time it updated after the 10th.Â


 Same here..one year subbed and only one time it updated the 11th or 12th. Always the 10th.


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 6, 2013)

I think so just for today



> Is that on any purchase?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know that when the 10th falls on a Saturday that Birchbox has box spoilers up on the Friday before it, but I'm guessing that since the 10th is on a Sunday this month that they'll have box spoilers up on the 11th. That bums me out a little. I'm also waiting for my tax return like my life depends on it, so that's not helping matters. I WANT MY THINGS. GIMME, GIMME, GIMME.


 Completely off topic, but so jealous that you did your taxes already.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *itslibbyk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SPOILER clue up on the Facebook page!


 That dude is adorable.  The look in his eyes says "It was only a matter of time before they slapped some makeup on me and put me online"



> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know that when the 10th falls on a Saturday that Birchbox has box spoilers up on the Friday before it, but I'm guessing that since the 10th is on a Sunday this month that they'll have box spoilers up on the 11th. That bums me out a little. I'm also waiting for my tax return like my life depends on it, so that's not helping matters. I WANT MY THINGS. GIMME, GIMME, GIMME.


 you and me both!  I think the IRS Where's My Refund site is about to block me cause I'm checking it like it's Birchbox on the 10th


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 6, 2013)

One of my boxes shipped .5610!


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That dude is adorable.  The look in his eyes says "It was only a matter of time before they slapped some makeup on me and put me online"


 Oh, please comment on the photo with that.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That dude is adorable.  The look in his eyes says "It was only a matter of time before they slapped some makeup on me and put me online"


 BAHAHHA that is the best


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 6, 2013)

Only 95 comments to go.  I wanna see if I was right!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That dude is adorable.  The look in his eyes says "It was only a matter of time before they slapped some makeup on me and put me online"
> 
> you and me both!  I think the IRS Where's My Refund site is about to block me cause I'm checking it like it's Birchbox on the 10th


 I got mine in record time....submitted on 1/30 and had the $ 6 days later!


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine in record time....submitted on 1/30 and had the $ 6 days later!


 I read that a little too quickly and thought you only got $6 back.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 6, 2013)

probably the juice beauty cc cream...


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 6, 2013)

but what would he have in common with that?  hrm...


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I read that a little too quickly and thought you only got $6 back.


 Me too, lol! I would have waited to file if I was only getting $6 back


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine in record time....submitted on 1/30 and had the $ 6 days later!


 Lucky. I filed through H&amp;R Block, so even though I'm ostensibly getting my refund tomorrow, it won't actually be here until the 12th because stupid H&amp;R Block puts a five day hold on your refund.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 6, 2013)

> Lucky. I filed through H&amp;R Block, so even though I'm ostensibly getting my refund tomorrow, it won't actually be here until the 12th because stupid H&amp;R Block puts a five day hold on your refund.Â


 I filed through them as well...and they took almost 400 in fees. But anywho....they didnt hold mine at all, I don't know if it matters that I got the $ back on their Emerald debit card.


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I filed through them as well. And they took almost 400 in fees. But anywho....they didnt hold mine at all


 Wow. For that much, they damn well should give you your refund quickly. Let's hope I don't get a hold, either!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 6, 2013)

Freetaxusa baby lol only $10 bucks to file your state


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Freetaxusa baby lol only $10 bucks to file your state


 Yeah, I usually e-file for free. But I was 'self employed' for a few months last year and didn't have a clue how to do that on my own. Soooo...they took $350 for having to do my 'Schedule C' for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Bandits.

Anyway, I don't want to take over this thread with taxes.....I can't wait for the first Instagram BB pics to go up! Maybe there will be some as early as Friday or Saturday!


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 6, 2013)

They are not hearing from 300 people fast enough.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 6, 2013)

I still can't believe some boxes have shipped. So jealous here. Ooh need spoilers!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 6, 2013)

I did my part.  Comment #271


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 6, 2013)

The spoiler is the Jouer Matte Moisture Tint. Hasn't that been sampled before? I could have sworn I've gotten it.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The spoiler is the Jouer Matte Moisture Tint. Hasn't that been sampled before? I could have sworn I've gotten it.


 that sounds kinda meh...


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that sounds kinda meh...


 Upon checking my BB history, I got the luminizing version. It was the teeniest sample you've ever seen. I'm pretty sure the amount of product that goes in foil packets is more than was in that tube. Just as well because I absolutely hated it.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 6, 2013)

> The spoiler is the Jouer Matte Moisture Tint. Hasn't that been sampled before? I could have sworn I've gotten it.


 I never tried it, so I'm game! C'mon and be the 10th already! Side note, taxes filed and accepted 1/31.. guess who's gonna treat herself?! Bahahaha


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The spoiler is the Jouer Matte Moisture Tint. Hasn't that been sampled before? I could have sworn I've gotten it.


 I received the matte moisture tint in my September box. In the shade Hazel....which is too dark for me.


----------



## ddave (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The spoiler is the Jouer Matte Moisture Tint. Hasn't that been sampled before? I could have sworn I've gotten it.


 I've gotten it before. It was really tiny but the color matched me perfectly.

Also, it didn't do a great job of controlling oil so there's that too...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Feb 6, 2013)

I got it before also.  Not impressed.  I did love the luminizing version that I received from SS though.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Feb 6, 2013)

Lol! My nearly burnt-out- on -grad- school- biochemistry -brain read that really quickly and thought you wrote "unlickable"



> My lil truck is unclickable too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  I'm hoping for a heavy box because maybe it'll have the "eye remover" in it.Â :wink:


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 6, 2013)

My shipped (earliest ever shipping out of 14 boxes!). Nothing posting under my boxes though. My January box had an awesome skincare sample (which I wanted badly) and this is shipping early, so maybe they are trying to really woo me after my 3 month break!



> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still can't believe some boxes have shipped. So jealous here. Ooh need spoilers!


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The spoiler is the Jouer Matte Moisture Tint. Hasn't that been sampled before? I could have sworn I've gotten it.


It has been. I've gotten in a box and so has my mom. It's probably one of those things that they are putting in Welcome boxes or something, I hope. My mom gave me hers and I still haven't used either one of them. :/


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The spoiler is the Jouer Matte Moisture Tint. Hasn't that been sampled before? I could have sworn I've gotten it.


 I received it before, there wasn't even enough in the sample to cover my face I definitely hope they don't just send it out in a different color, because it didn't make much of difference. Not something I would want to use again.


----------



## VanessaC (Feb 6, 2013)

For those that have a tracking number already what area are you guys from? I live in the West coast area (CA) and dont have a tracking number yet.....

oh and i dont know if this has been posted but BB will have a limited edition valentine's day box that will cost $35 here is the link :

http://www.stylebistro.com/Beauty+News/articles/4usdfcEeHCl/Inside+Birchbox+Limited+Edition+Valentine


----------



## Starrysky (Feb 6, 2013)

Now that looks like one marvelous BB. I've subscribed to BB for over a year and the last few boxes have really dissapointed me. Foil packets, just one full size product in 3 months, the eyeliner; last month. I changed my settings and I'm hoping that will work. Does anyone know about how changing one's settings help? Thx.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Starrysky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now that looks like one marvelous BB. I've subscribed to BB for over a year and the last few boxes have really dissapointed me. Foil packets, just one full size product in 3 months, the eyeliner; last month. I changed my settings and I'm hoping that will work. Does anyone know about how changing one's settings help? Thx.


I'm curious about this as well. I thought for sure with my answers to their profiling questions that I'd get more makeup products but I ended up with lotions :-/


----------



## Marshie (Feb 6, 2013)

I am such a Jouer fangirl &amp; have a full size of both the LMT &amp; MMT but the MMT is hands down one of my must haves. I have gotten the LMT in both my BB &amp; SS boxes &amp; I personally don't mind it.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 6, 2013)

I have stated before I don't think profiles count for much. Too bad.






Quote:

Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm curious about this as well. I thought for sure with my answers to their profiling questions that I'd get more makeup products but I ended up with lotions :-/


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 6, 2013)

is it bad that i want that limited edition box just because the box itself is so cute? 





i don't really need anything that comes in there and the items look so small!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *VanessaC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For those that have a tracking number already what area are you guys from? I live in the West coast area (CA) and dont have a tracking number yet.....

oh and i dont know if this has been posted but BB will have a limited edition valentine's day box that will cost $35 here is the link :

http://www.stylebistro.com/Beauty+News/articles/4usdfcEeHCl/Inside+Birchbox+Limited+Edition+Valentine


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *VanessaC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those that have a tracking number already what area are you guys from? I live in the West coast area (CA) and dont have a tracking number yet.....
> 
> ...


 must. not. use. points.

omg that box is adorable


----------



## wishinstar777 (Feb 7, 2013)

> For those that have a tracking number already what area are you guys from? I live in the West coast area (CA) and dont have a tracking number yet..... oh and i dont know if this has been posted but BB will have a limited edition valentine's day box that will cost $35 here is the link : http://www.stylebistro.com/Beauty+News/articles/4usdfcEeHCl/Inside+Birchbox+Limited+Edition+Valentine


 I live in California and I have tracking. I was shocked because I'm never in the first wave of shipping!


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *VanessaC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those that have a tracking number already what area are you guys from? I live in the West coast area (CA) and dont have a tracking number yet.....
> 
> ...


 It doesn't matter what area you are in. It just depends on the box number you're getting. The boxes go out in waves based on the contents of each one. The people who have gotten tracking info already are likely getting the same box, or same couple of boxes. Hope that helps.


----------



## VanessaC (Feb 7, 2013)

I thought the same! hope our regular BB boxes look like that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VanessaC (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter what area you are in. It just depends on the box number you're getting. The boxes go out in waves based on the contents of each one. The people who have gotten tracking info already are likely getting the same box, or same couple of boxes. Hope that helps.


 Oh I see,okay thanks! I've had BB for about a year now and I'm still learning how it works


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 7, 2013)

LOL, in a point of being totally creepy, I saw someone with the Birchbox on the subway today... not sure if it's a regular box or a welcome sub. She sat down to open it and there were 2 other people between us so I couldn't really stare at her without being super obvious and creepy... but maybe spoilers soon!


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL, in a point of being totally creepy, I saw someone with the Birchbox on the subway today... not sure if it's a regular box or a welcome sub. She sat down to open it and there were 2 other people between us so I couldn't really stare at her without being super obvious and creepy... but maybe spoilers soon!


 I opened my gossip girl box on the train back in May and the women stared at me. I stared at them back until they looked away, lol (it's the mean NYer in me).


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 7, 2013)

> LOL, in a point of being totally creepy, I saw someone with the Birchbox on the subway today... not sure if it's a regular box or a welcome sub. She sat down to open it and there were 2 other people between us so I couldn't really stare at her without being super obvious and creepy... but maybe spoilers soon!


 Creeeeeperrrrrr lol!!! I would so totally stare if I saw someone open one, and even strike up a conversation about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 7, 2013)

Maybe this time around they'll send us the decent size.  I found this picture online.  Scandalous!  Don't be a tease, BB!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe this time around they'll send us the decent size.  I found this picture online.  Scandalous!  Don't be a tease, BB!
> 
> ...


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe this time around they'll send us the decent size.  I found this picture online.  Scandalous!  Don't be a tease, BB!
> 
> ...


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If not, you could always email Jouer.  When I didn't get the lip enhancer from Birchbox, I emailed Jouer and requested a sample.  About 2 weeks later, I got a small bubble mailer from Jouer with samples of the lip enhancer and lip gloss.  They hadn't replied to my email, so it was a nice surprise.


 I'll probably end up doing that anyway if I really want to try it since it's hard to match my skin tone.  I'm not really light but not really medium either.  Meh.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm also curious to see how well they follow my profiles.  Surely they take into account what you buy from their store when they try to figure out what to send you.  After all, they want you to buy more and should send you relevant samples, right?

I've done a ton of reviewing on their site since the last box was sent of products I've either sampled, traded for or bought, so I'm hoping this will reflect my tastes too.  I guess we'll find out how much they pay attention to us on the 10th because I'm not sure how else to make it known after all this!


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm also curious to see how well they follow my profiles.  Surely they take into account what you buy from their store when they try to figure out what to send you.  After all, they want you to buy more and should send you relevant samples, right?
> 
> I've done a ton of reviewing on their site since the last box was sent of products I've either sampled, traded for or bought, so I'm hoping this will reflect my tastes too.  I guess we'll find out how much they pay attention to us on the 10th because I'm not sure how else to make it known after all this!


 I wonder if they do.  I'm always pleased with my boxes.  I review everything in my boxes and buy a lot of stuff from their store (I love their point system).  It would be nice if they could at least match skin tone when sending samples like the Jouer stuff.  Part of me hopes I get the Jouer sample this month, but most of me hopes I don't.  I'm happy with my Urban Decay BB cream and I'd really rather not try something if it's not the right color for me.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 7, 2013)

I've been being really bad and only using my Miracle Skin treat and conceal all the time.  The medium/light is close enough to my skin tone to not be too noticable, at least I think!  Maybe I should try the Jouer for all over coverage just to see if it's natural looking enough.  I like when my skin looks like... well... skin.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 7, 2013)

> I've been being really bad and only using my Miracle Skin treat and conceal all the time. Â The medium/light is close enough to my skin tone to not be too noticable, at least I think! Â Maybe I should try the Jouer for all over coverage just to see if it's natural looking enough. Â I like when my skin looks like... well... skin. Â :icon_redf


 Just looked this stuff up online does it really work and make you look natural?


----------



## Meshybelle (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Creeeeeperrrrrr lol!!! I would so totally stare if I saw someone open one, and even strike up a conversation about it


 Ha, so would I! But then again I would chat up anybody, I'm very friendly. My husband likes to tell people that I could chat up a head of lettuce in our local produce dept.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just looked this stuff up online does it really work and make you look natural?


 The Miracle Skin?  It looks natural to me.  I only put it on under my eyes and on blemishes, and it seems to look fine.  I quit using MAC's studio fix and started using mineral makeup about a year and a half ago.  Now I don't even like to use the mineral makeup anymore.  I just dab on the Miracle Skin where I need it.  Just make sure it is the same color as your skin or you'll look all spotted and blotchy!


----------



## grayc (Feb 7, 2013)

Thoughts on the New Limited Edition box for $36?  Kinda bummed it's not free shipping.

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/limited-edition-we-heart-collection?utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=020713_valentines_SUBS_send1&amp;utm_campaign=020714_WomenSUBS_LTEbox_NOprice_batch1


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 7, 2013)

BB has sent the large one before. I got one in 2011 maybe?



> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe this time around they'll send us the decent size.  I found this picture online.  Scandalous!  Don't be a tease, BB!


----------



## TXSlainte (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thoughts on the New Limited Edition box for $36?  Kinda bummed it's not free shipping.
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/limited-edition-we-heart-collection?utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=020713_valentines_SUBS_send1&amp;utm_campaign=020714_WomenSUBS_LTEbox_NOprice_batch1


 I think I need this box, but I really really don't like paying for shipping.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't think it is worth $36 plus shipping to be honest. I'd pay $26.


----------



## puppyluv (Feb 7, 2013)

I really wanted to want that box... but I just don't. Nothing in it really thrills me plus I've already received put a pin in it (love this color a lot but BB already sent it to me twice so I'm all stocked up lol), the stila luminizer, and thr oscar blandi. I would have loved to see some newer products in this instead.


----------



## Jackieblue (Feb 7, 2013)

I have the Stila luminizer in rose gold and I wish I could just get that little one in pink! Not ordering the whole box for it though.

The "New Products" section of the BB shop has some very nice looking items!


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 7, 2013)

I hope my box ships soon I'm sooo excited to see what I am getting this month


----------



## goldenmeans (Feb 7, 2013)

I really like the bobby pins in the Valentines box, but not enough to spend $35.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 7, 2013)

I like the bobby pins too. Not getting it though.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 7, 2013)

> BB has sent the large one before. I got one in 2011 maybe?


 There was one month last year when I got two different sizes of the same jouet product -- same shsfe, even -- in two different Birchboxes in the same month. It seems like they explained it by saying that the boxes with the smaller size received some other huge/high-value sample, although I didn't receive that other item but still received the small tube.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really wanted to want that box... but I just don't. Nothing in it really thrills me plus I've already received put a pin in it (love this color a lot but BB already sent it to me twice so I'm all stocked up lol), the stila luminizer, and thr oscar blandi. I would have loved to see some newer products in this instead.


 They said they still didn't know the color of the Color Club polish.  It won't be Put a Pin in It.  They said they're hoping for a Valentine's Day Red.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh just when I said I wouldnt buy the mystery box I got my 3 month 20% off email. Oh decisions decisions!! Is anyone here gonna go for this box?


----------



## emily9763 (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They said they still didn't know the color of the Color Club polish.  It won't be Put a Pin in It.  They said they're hoping for a Valentine's Day Red.


It does specifically say Put A Pin in It. Here is the description from the birchbox page: CARGOâ€™s full-size Lip Gloss keeps things hydrated and shiny (kiss or no kiss), while a sample of their Triple Action Mascara will give you a dramatic fringe. Youngbloodâ€™s sample-size Mineral Primer ensures that your makeup stays in place, and stilaâ€™s full-size all over shimmer try-me-set is a trio of gorgeous liquid highlighters. Oscar Blandiâ€™s travel-size Pronto Texture &amp; Volume Spray lets you achieve sultry, tousled styles in a flash. And donâ€™t forget the finishing touches: Color Clubâ€™s full-size Put a Pin In It is a glamorous rose-gold polish, and Jane Tranâ€™s adorable full-size bobby pins add the perfect accent to any â€˜do.

The link with the article that someone posted earlier was the place where it said the color wasn't decided yet, but that article wasn't put out by birchbox


----------



## emily9763 (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh just when I said I wouldnt buy the mystery box I got my 3 month 20% off email. Oh decisions decisions!! Is anyone here gonna go for this box?


 I think I am gonna do it! I haven't received a single one of these products yet! Plus according to the IRS website my tax refund is set to be deposited tomorrow! woohoo!

I do wish it was free shipping though, or that there was a promo code out right now for me to use with it.

Btw though, I did notice that there are new items in the Plus Two Packs. So at least I will get 2 extra samples for free if I have to pay for shipping on that box


----------



## EmilyMak (Feb 7, 2013)

Feb will be my 3rd month for BB.  Will I get a 20% off too?  If we buy the $36 box + a feb item (that gets free shipping) will everything get free shipping?  This is my first post on makeuptalk... I've been lurking for a while... Can't wait until my feb box ships!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meshybelle (Feb 7, 2013)

Ok ladies, I just got my box. In it was:

Beauty Protector  Protect and Detangle spray. Very generous size.

Kiels Powerful Wrinkle Reducing Cream. 0.25 oz.

Oscar de la Renta Live in Love perfume sample.

Jouer Matte Mousturizing Tint. (the tiny one.)

A GHIRARDELLI chocolate square.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok ladies, I just got my box. In it was:
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 7, 2013)

> Ok ladies, I just got my box. In it was:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Whoa..that was fast!


----------



## Meshybelle (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Umm...like one of these?
> 
> ...


----------



## emily9763 (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok ladies, I just got my box. In it was:
> 
> ...


----------



## Meshybelle (Feb 7, 2013)

I'll have to wait untill my daughter gets home. I'm not very computer savvy. lol


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the Stila luminizer in rose gold and I wish I could just get that little one in pink! Not ordering the whole box for it though.
> 
> The "New Products" section of the BB shop has some very nice looking items!


 Go to Ebay!! I got the three pack for about $12. and I'll probably just give some of them to friends


----------



## Meshybelle (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoa..that was fast!


 It was. I usually don't get my box untill mid month.


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok ladies, I just got my box. In it was:
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 7, 2013)

> Go to Ebay!! I got the three pack for about $12. and I'll probably just give some of them to friends


 That's pretty good. Sephora had a sale/clearance price of $10 during the holidays, BB shop $20! But I don't remember if BB is full sized or minis.


----------



## Meshybelle (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The first two items look quite nice and I'd be happy to get them. This box would be okay for me, especially with the feedback points. I know the last three items aren't exciting, and I've received #4 before so this box is most likely out for me.


 I'm not disappointed, then again, I haven't seen what is in other boxes yet. (lol, box envy.) But honestly, it doesn't take much to make me happy, and I love the whole BB concept. It's lots of fun for me.


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not disappointed, then again, I haven't seen what is in other boxes yet. (lol, box envy.) But honestly, it doesn't take much to make me happy, and I love the whole BB concept. It's lots of fun for me.


 Yeah, any time I get items like the first two in there they always get used, no matter what their retail value. I think your second item is worth around $8 on its own. So excited to get my box!


----------



## Meshybelle (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, any time I get items like the first two in there they always get used, no matter what their retail value. I think your second item is worth around $8 on its own. So excited to get my box!


 I hope you get it soon. Good luck!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The first two items look quite nice and I'd be happy to get them. This box would be okay for me, especially with the feedback points. I know the last three items aren't exciting, and I've received #4 before so this box is most likely out for me.


 I've never heard of the Beauty Protector line, and all I can find online is that it's a Japanese brand.  Is that what it is?


----------



## TXSlainte (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh just when I said I wouldnt buy the mystery box I got my 3 month 20% off email. Oh decisions decisions!! Is anyone here gonna go for this box?


 I am. I don't know why, but I just love these limited edition boxes! But I'm not ordering until after I get 30 more points from reviewing this months Birchbox. I'm also hoping (in vain, I know) for some type of Valentine's Day code.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 7, 2013)

I am so excited that there are all of these new products being mentioned!  I may not even wince at getting a perfume sample this time.  Yours truly, Points Hog.


----------



## Charity1217 (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok ladies, I just got my box. In it was:
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 7, 2013)

It shipped!  My Feb truck is happy and clicky!!!

And what the heck is in my box? 0.6895 lbs!

This is the first time I've ever had shipping information before the 10th, so I'm pretty happy! It's supposed to be delivered on the 12th (Tues), I guess starting the 10th I'll just have to look at the posted boxes and eliminate based on weight.  I'm wondering if the heavy sample is the Bi-Facil... that would be great!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 7, 2013)

Now I have to log in and check my accounts! Which reminds me, still have all of my surveys to fill out..cutting it close this month and I'm trying to hoard points!


----------



## puppyluv (Feb 7, 2013)

> It shipped! Â My Feb truck is happy and clicky!!! And what the heck is in my box?Â 0.6895 lbs! This is the first time I've ever had shipping information before the 10th, so I'm pretty happy! It's supposed to be delivered on the 12th (Tues), I guess starting the 10th I'll just have to look at the posted boxes and eliminate based on weight. Â I'm wondering if the heavy sample is the Bi-Facil... that would be great!


 That is heavy!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 7, 2013)

My shipping was posted just now AND it's updated. My weight is 0.4300 and it should be here by the 12th (hopefully before  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) this is the first time in a few months birchbox has been on it with shipping!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 7, 2013)

No clicky truck!! Waaah. Such a sad little truck.


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 7, 2013)

Mine just updated, 0.5330 and due on the 12th.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 7, 2013)

Come ooooooon, clicky truck! lol I feel it's teasing me by just being there and being unclickable...it's smiling, I know it!


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 7, 2013)

No clicky truck, I am going to get it myself, LOL!


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One of mine is due the 11th, too - weight .4940.


 Box twins! My 2nd account shipped...should get it Tues, the 12th. Main account...sad unclickable truck. 






We need a sad/happy truck smilie!


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 7, 2013)

What is the link to look at the boxes before they post them?


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 7, 2013)

No trucks for me either.  I'm starting to think it doesn't matter what my weight is.  I have NEVER yet in all my 15 months of BB been able to accurately figure out what box I had.  I haven't even been very good at narrowing it down!  That won't stop me from trying again, however.  Mwa ha!


----------



## BarbieZ (Feb 7, 2013)

Holy cow!  I got a shipping email AND tracking is updated!  It actually shipped yesterday.  How could I be so lucky?

Weight (lbs.): 
0.5190
Projected Delivery Date:
Feb 12 2013


Now to stalk the thread for box twinsies with the same weight and other assorted spoilers, haha.


----------



## jorja628 (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is the link to look at the boxes before they post them?


 I haven't been able to crack this month's code to URLs yet! Was hoping someone else has already...


----------



## jams (Feb 7, 2013)

one of my boxes shipped! and its already in my state! it says the delivery date is the 12th but im hoping i get it soon since its only a few towns over!! Weight is .5230 not bad!


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 7, 2013)

I keep clicking the truck hoping it will magically become 'clickable'...le sigh..


----------



## Jazbot (Feb 7, 2013)

Can someone post the box page link here?


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 7, 2013)

> I really like the bobby pins in the Valentines box, but not enough to spend $35.


 i know me to !


----------



## emily9763 (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can someone post the box page link here?


 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box1


----------



## msdollfaced (Feb 7, 2013)

I just got around to watching the sneak peek video and I must admit, I'm extremely excited for this month!!! I'd honestly be happy with getting anything in that video 



 No tracking or box info for me yet though


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 7, 2013)

(plus the missing other t - ditto!)


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 7, 2013)

I checked earlier and my truck was clickable, also got my tracking email a bit ago, I should be getting my box on the 12th and the weight is 0.5470. I'm excited, but I hope I don't get a chocolate as my 5th sample D:


----------



## beautynewbie (Feb 7, 2013)

Yay my truck is finally clickable for my gift sub! Weight is 0.5160 Any box twins out there? I am excited and hoping its a good month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 7, 2013)

> My shipping was posted just now AND it's updated. My weight isÂ 0.4300 and it should be here by the 12th (hopefully before  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) this is the first time in a few months birchbox has been on it with shipping!


 4.38 here!!! Twin boxes!


----------



## boogiedowndiva (Feb 7, 2013)

Got my box. 





The chocolate didn't make it into the photo, y'all. My bad. No Lancome in my box. I love everything in it, I never got the Mary Lou, this is my first Juicy Couture perfume and I am ECSTATIC about this teeny little nipple lip balm. How cute is that?


----------



## JimmyJazz (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box1






 Not loaded yet. 

Got my package from E.L.F today - so I will be playing with some more stuff tomorrow.  

B.T.W - I am totally digging the ELF lip scrub - it worked amazingly well!


----------



## Jackieblue (Feb 7, 2013)

&lt;insert sad, unclickable truck icon here&gt;


----------



## EmilyMak (Feb 7, 2013)

Does the email with tracking information come first?  Or clicky truck?  Or is it at the same time?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  hoping for a clicky truck soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 7, 2013)

I get my number on my account page a day or two before my email usually b


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmilyMak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does the email with tracking information come first?  Or clicky truck?  Or is it at the same time?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  hoping for a clicky truck soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I got the clicky truck first and then the email


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 7, 2013)

Oooh, this is the most exciting part of the (BB) month!  The anticipation!  I'm just happy it isn't mid-month anymore!  Boooriiing.


----------



## Jazbot (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box1


 Thanks!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmilyMak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does the email with tracking information come first?  Or clicky truck?  Or is it at the same time?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  hoping for a clicky truck soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I got the tracking # in my acct first (a few hours ago) and then the email (10 minutes ago).


----------



## lilsxkitten (Feb 7, 2013)

Box twins! At least for sub 2. .4300 as well.



> My shipping was posted just now AND it's updated. My weight isÂ 0.4300 and it should be here by the 12th (hopefully before  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) this is the first time in a few months birchbox has been on it with shipping!


----------



## dlynncoates (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yay my truck is finally clickable for my gift sub! Weight is 0.5160 Any box twins out there? I am excited and hoping its a good month


  0.5160 here also!!!!!


----------



## dlynncoates (Feb 7, 2013)

Also, here's hoping shipping isn't too affected by the approaching nor'easter....hoping that since my box is already shipped that it will not be hindered in its trek to my mailbox.  Or it'll just end up getting lost in the blizzard....


----------



## brandyk (Feb 7, 2013)

i just got my box. It didn't even say it had shipped yet! I have to say that I am a wee bit disappointed with the contents. Just seemed sparse compared to last month. I'll do a review shortly.


----------



## bonita22 (Feb 7, 2013)

I just got my shipping email. The weight is .589 I'm really excited. I have a feeling I'm getting a good box this month! Yay! I've been trying to not look at any spoilers. Although I cheated the other day and watched the birchbox video. Good thing about them is that even if you have an idea of what you might get, you are never really 100% sure until you get the box. Unless you sneak a peek on your account page that is.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 7, 2013)

I was looking at my bank balance, and noticed that I was only charged for one of my BB accounts instead of two (one charge on 2/4). Is there a page on the BB site I can visit that tells me which account they charged and which they didn't? This has never happened before :/ 

ETA: Looking back at the charges for January, one went through on 1/3 and the other on 1/10....so I guess this HAS happened before, and I just didn't notice. Maybe all is well then and it will go through soon....


----------



## Jennifer Love (Feb 7, 2013)

Got my shipping!  Weight is .5250.


----------



## cskeiser (Feb 7, 2013)

My weight is .442.... really hoping for no shampoo after receiving it the last 2 months in a row...


----------



## BisousDarling (Feb 7, 2013)

I got a shipping notice for one of my accounts, it's schedule to be here on the 12th with a weight of .598! I got a heavy box, I'm so excited!


----------



## BisousDarling (Feb 7, 2013)

Ooooo, and on my other account, I just got 50 points for referring my cousin. Hooray, good day!


----------



## sinatraskitten (Feb 7, 2013)

Weight (lbs.): 0.5600 Projected Delivery Date: Feb 12 2013 Yay! I'm hoping for nipple balm and/or Lancome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a shipping notice for one of my accounts, it's schedule to be here on the 12th with a weight of .598! I got a heavy box, I'm so excited!


 Is it me or do all the boxes seem heavier this month?  I've yet to see anyone say they're getting a .3-something box.  

Maybe they're getting back to bigger samples? Cause YAY if they are!


----------



## allthingsaimee (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Box twins! At least for sub 2. .4300 as well.


 With you!  Box weight 0.4370.


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 7, 2013)

Ooo...I found a picture on instagram.  

In the box I saw, it had TIGI Rockaholic Fun Times hairspray.  And what looks like some Mary-Loumanizer.  And chocolate.  Everything else was in the little cardboard pack they've been sending lately.
Edit...I didn't know if it was okay to put somebody else's picture on here...so just search under the #birchbox tag.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 7, 2013)

I want the nipple balm too! Dying to try it out


----------



## brandyk (Feb 7, 2013)

I GOT THE CRAPPIEST BOX IN THE WORLD.

unless you got the same box, yours has to be better.

and also my contents are in the spoiler including pic. don't open if you don't want to find out.

sad



Lancome? NOPE. 

Kiehls? NOPE.

A too small twistband that squeezes off my head? CHECK.

NIPPLE LIPS? CHECK. (buy some lansinoh)

detangler for my baby hair that never ever tangles and if anything like this is used on it it turns to a greasepool? CHECK.

chocolate, ok. my kids were happy with it.

the only thing i'm interested in is the bb cream.

i wrote up a big sad review on my blog. i am really bummed about this box. SO SO SO SO SO DISAPPOINTED.

my box weight was .4480

ETA: the bb cream and the headband were what were in my pillow pack.
also i got my shipping notice after this was delivered to me.


----------



## emily9763 (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brandyk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I GOT THE CRAPPIEST BOX IN THE WORLD.
> 
> ...


 OMG, thats crazy you think this box is horrible! I loooove that box!


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 7, 2013)

i would love that box too!!!


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 7, 2013)

> i would love that box too!!!


Me too! Maybe not my dream box, but a very good one!


----------



## brandyk (Feb 7, 2013)

I think it's a terrible box. The products do not work for me at all. I'm planning a trash n treasure giveaway, inspired by this box. I picked out some of the other stuff that I'm kind of meh on that I got recently too. I'll keep the BB cream. At least some good will come out of it. It's not so horrible when you count the points etc. But it was a total downer for me.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *boogiedowndiva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jackieblue (Feb 7, 2013)

brandyk maybe you should try swapping. There are plenty of people on here who would want the things you are unhappy with. Really it would be win-win!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've got 3 mary lou's and i would still love that box!


 and the hairspray has a strawberry lemonade scent?  hrm?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 7, 2013)

Looks like my box will be here tomorrow!

There has to be a third box shipped as I am pretty sure I have something already from the two already posted


----------



## BirchboxBabe (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brandyk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I GOT THE CRAPPIEST BOX IN THE WORLD.
> 
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *brandyk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I GOT THE CRAPPIEST BOX IN THE WORLD.
> 
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *brandyk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I GOT THE CRAPPIEST BOX IN THE WORLD.
> 
> ...




Ugh, I swear, if I get ANOTHER twistband in mine...I'm going to vomit.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 7, 2013)

> I GOT THE CRAPPIEST BOX IN THE WORLD. unless you got the same box, yours has to be better. and also my contents are in the spoiler including pic. don't open if you don't want to find out.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



also i got my shipping notice after this was delivered to me. I'd be happy with that box, there's several items on my hopeitmakesitwaytomyBB list lol.


----------



## BeachBoheme (Feb 7, 2013)

Wait a second ... I could have sworn I remember there being a sneaky way to see the contents of your box before you got it via the "Box History" portion of your BB account. Is it too soon (I've only done it a couple of times and for the bloody life of me, can't remember how to do it anymore) or did BB realize we had a loophole to exploit and removed it?

Personally, I want the BB cream (I don't think you can EVER have enough of that!) and the Mary-Lou-Manizer most of all. Anything Kiehls is next up on my faves list. Lancome ... well, I've never tried Lancome. Back in my day, it was the makeup that old ladies wore, so I think that while it's really good quality makeup and is now more popular with the younger crowd, I'm still biased.

My box seems to weigh 0.5120 ... hope that's a good sign! &lt;3


----------



## Stephxo6612 (Feb 7, 2013)

I got my shipping email this morning, and my box was waiting for me when I got home! Here's what I got:





RevUp Volumist - Curly Hair Solutions

Dr. Jart+ - Black Label Detox BB Beauty Balm

Juicy Couture - Couture La La

theBalm cosmetics - Mary-Lou Manizer


----------



## emily9763 (Feb 7, 2013)

The Limited Edition box is sold out already!! WTF


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeachBoheme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait a second ... I could have sworn I remember there being a sneaky way to see the contents of your box before you got it via the "Box History" portion of your BB account. Is it too soon (I've only done it a couple of times and for the bloody life of me, can't remember how to do it anymore) or did BB realize we had a loophole to exploit and removed it?
> 
> ...


 It won't be updated until the 10th so that's when we'll be able to see the contents of our boxes.


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh jelly here ! My truck is not being nice to me !



> Got my box.Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


----------



## brandyk (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Limited Edition box is sold out already!! WTF


 oh seriously that is a WTF. 

although i kind of like it when they do really short run editions. you decide yes or no and get it or not, no weeks to mull over it.


----------



## PAsh (Feb 7, 2013)

I apologize if this sounds silly/ stupid to some of you, but why do we need nipple cream again? I mean, I contemplated them when I was breastfeeding my two boys, because they were advertised to help with chapped nipples like chapped lips, but outside of the breastfeeding circle...why would i want to keep them super moisturized? I'm sorry, but I like them the way they are, thankyouverymuch, and I've never had any "chapping" problems, even without the cream! (Of course, I am no longer breastfeeding, because CPS would be all up in my house since they are now in tweenhood). Are they really for your nippies or are they just called that? Pardon my ignorance, but I did not do any kind of research on the product, I just thought the name is awfully peculiar if it's not meant for your nipples.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 7, 2013)

Got my shipping notice! Weight is 0.4280 and is expected 2/12!  I like all I have seen so far so here is hoping for a good box!  Can't wait till the boxes update on line!


----------



## PAsh (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I apologize if this sounds silly/ stupid to some of you, but why do we need nipple cream again? I mean, I contemplated them when I was breastfeeding my two boys, because they were advertised to help with chapped nipples like chapped lips, but outside of the breastfeeding circle...why would i want to keep them super moisturized? I'm sorry, but I like them the way they are, thankyouverymuch, and I've never had any "chapping" problems, even without the cream! (Of course, I am no longer breastfeeding, because CPS would be all up in my house since they are now in tweenhood). Are they really for your nippies or are they just called that? Pardon my ignorance, but I did not do any kind of research on the product, I just thought the name is awfully peculiar if it's not meant for your nipples.


oh my...nevermind my mini rant above, I just looked at it on BB, and it is a lip balm...made from nip balm....LOL


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 7, 2013)

i am new to birchbox this will be my 2nd box how do you order more than one box?


----------



## lovepink (Feb 7, 2013)

You have to gift yourself a 3 month sub to bypass the wait list.  I think you have to use a different email but can use same CC and shipping.



> Originally Posted by *viper4901* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i am new to birchbox this will be my 2nd box how do you order more than one box?


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## meaganola (Feb 7, 2013)

> I apologize if this sounds silly/ stupid to some of you, but why do we need nipple cream again? I mean, I contemplated them when I was breastfeeding my two boys, because they were advertised to help with chapped nipples like chapped lips, but outside of the breastfeeding circle...why would i want to keep them super moisturized? I'm sorry, but I like them the way they are, thankyouverymuch, and I've never had any "chapping" problems, even without the cream! (Of course, I am no longer breastfeeding, because CPS would be all up in my house since they are now in tweenhood). Are they really for your nippies or are they just called that? Pardon my ignorance, but I did not do any kind of research on the product, I just thought the name is awfully peculiar if it's not meant for your nipples.


 It's a product originally developed for breastfeeding moms, and now they're introducing its second usage as lip balm. It's kind of like how I buy diaper rash ointment -- because I use it when I have fresh tattoos that need a little more help healing than just lotion.


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 7, 2013)

> i am new to birchbox this will be my 2nd box how do you order more than one box?


You can either use a different email address and wait on the wait list again, or you can give yourself a gift subscription and get a welcome box and then continue your subscription. Again, using a separate email address.


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 7, 2013)

t



> You can either use a different email address and wait on the wait list again, or you can give yourself a gift subscription and get a welcome box and then continue your subscription. Again, using a separate email address.[/q thank you


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Quote: Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I apologize if this sounds silly/ stupid to some of you, but why do we need nipple cream again? I mean, I contemplated them when I was breastfeeding my two boys, because they were advertised to help with chapped nipples like chapped lips, but outside of the breastfeeding circle...why would i want to keep them super moisturized? I'm sorry, but I like them the way they are, thankyouverymuch, and I've never had any "chapping" problems, even without the cream! (Of course, I am no longer breastfeeding, because CPS would be all up in my house since they are now in tweenhood). Are they really for your nippies or are they just called that? Pardon my ignorance, but I did not do any kind of research on the product, I just thought the name is awfully peculiar if it's not meant for your nipples.
oh my...nevermind my mini rant above, I just looked at it on BB, and it is a lip balm...made from nip balm....LOL 







"it's a lip balm made from nip balm!" should be their advertising campaign!


----------



## page5 (Feb 7, 2013)

> I GOT THE CRAPPIEST BOX IN THE WORLD. unless you got the same box, yours has to be better. and also my contents are in the spoiler including pic. don't open if you don't want to find out.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



also i got my shipping notice after this was delivered to me. Brandy, I would have been disappointed with that box too.


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brandyk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I GOT THE CRAPPIEST BOX IN THE WORLD.
> 
> ...


 i would have loved that box


----------



## luvdroolbuy (Feb 7, 2013)

I received a shipping notice for one of my BBs but no product updates! Can others share what they're getting? I need the dr jartt lanolin balm!


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brandyk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I GOT THE CRAPPIEST BOX IN THE WORLD.
> 
> ...


 Then we have very different definitions of the word "crappiest."


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brandyk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I GOT THE CRAPPIEST BOX IN THE WORLD.
> 
> ...


 the sample sizes in this are farrrrr better than some i've gotten in the last few months, i honestly wouldn't discredit this stuff before trying it, a lot of products i thought i would hate ended up being things i loved, and that in itself reminded me of why i signed up for birchbox in the first place.


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the sample sizes in this are farrrrr better than some i've gotten in the last few months, i honestly wouldn't discredit this stuff before trying it, a lot of products i thought i would hate ended up being things i loved, and that in itself reminded me of why i signed up for birchbox in the first place.


 I'm with you on this! My last few boxes the sample sizes were so small--and with some of the spoilers we've been getting, I'm actually excited! I'm thinking Birchbox is maybe going back to larger samples?


----------



## meaganola (Feb 7, 2013)

Whoa.  I have to go up to box 40 before the box links stop 404-ing and bounce back to the main page.  That seems like the highest number we've seen in quite a while.


----------



## cbs73 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey there....this is a bit off topic from the February boxes (I have no shipping info, but my boxes seem to go out later in the month anyway).  But there were a few posts over the last few days about Michelle Phan.  Well, look at what I just stumbled on while reading my British tabloids (don't ask):

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2275247/Can-KITTY-LITTER-shrink-pores-Beauty-expert-shows-2-bag-clay-pellets-leave-skin-extremely-soft.html#axzz2JmMZQHeK

But back to Birchbox......I really hope the blizzard doesn't disrupt service too bad.  My mom, who lives on Long Island, says the weather service is saying this could be as bad as Hurricane Sandy for the area.....


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 7, 2013)

WOOO!!!  I got a shipping notification for one of my boxes!  It should be delivered on Tuesday and weighs 0.5200 lbs.  I hope the BB cream, nip/lip balm, Kiehl's, and more Twistbands (even though I already have more than I know what to do with) in my boxes - if not this month, then, you know, someday.  I'd also love more eye masks, but I'm getting greedy here.


----------



## alphaloria (Feb 7, 2013)

Got my shipping notice this morning and came home to a box!

*Curly Hair Solutions Tweek.* "Hairspray in a cream form." I'm intrigued!
*FusionBeauty LashFusion XL*
*Juicy Couture Couture La La.* Perfume again...zzzzzzzzzzzz.
*My Multi-Purpose Mattifying Moisturizer*
*Ghirardelli Square.* Gave to my boyfriend because I am trying to avoid junk food at the moment.
Not bad! Sample sizes are pretty decent.


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey there....this is a bit off topic from the February boxes (I have no shipping info, but my boxes seem to go out later in the month anyway).  But there were a few posts over the last few days about Michelle Phan.  Well, look at what I just stumbled on while reading my British tabloids (don't ask):
> 
> ...


 Yuppp I'm from Long Island...we are looking at 12+inches..and I'm expecting a few shipments....but I realize that things are going to be seriously delayed.

As well, our energy company, LIPA, is in no way, shape or form ready to handle this storm.

I figure we are going to lose power, so I stocked up on hand &amp; toe warmers today...

Oh winter....


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey there....this is a bit off topic from the February boxes (I have no shipping info, but my boxes seem to go out later in the month anyway).  But there were a few posts over the last few days about Michelle Phan.  Well, look at what I just stumbled on while reading my British tabloids (don't ask):
> 
> ...


 Why the hell would even think to put kitty litter on your face?!


----------



## brandyk (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the sample sizes in this are farrrrr better than some i've gotten in the last few months, i honestly wouldn't discredit this stuff before trying it, a lot of products i thought i would hate ended up being things i loved, and that in itself reminded me of why i signed up for birchbox in the first place.


 this is a good point, but i am still giving it away. to each her own! i just got a man repeller to review and i didn't buy it because of the red lipstick and i loved the lipstick. so i totally get it. but on this bb for me, 

especially the twistband that is too small for my head! whaaaat! i guess i have a big funny nog.

 
and yeah, the nip balm might be great if i didn't already have a huge tube of lanolin from failed breastfeeding, well. better it go to a welcoming home. i already know that i don't like sticking lanolin on my lips. 
i think part of it you have to understand my hair. i cannot use stuff like that. my child has exactly the same hair and she cannot use it either. we have sad hair.

besides, it's way more fun to do a giveaway than to be sad every time i force myself to use the stuff. i was forcing myself to be OK with this box until the you know what didn't fit. and then i was just like UGH no it is the worst ever.

i'm not normally a hater!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why the hell would even think to put kitty litter on your face?!


 Honestly?  Anyone who has ever used the traditional non-clumping stuff (which it looks like was the kind used here even though it wasn't specified.  At least I've never seen the clumping kind sold in bags) to soak up an oil spill in the garage might wonder what it would do on skin.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 7, 2013)

Assuming this is similar to bentonite clay which is just dirt but is freakin' awesome!


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 7, 2013)

People are not going to be happy about the Juicy perfume...I'd like to sample it though!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 7, 2013)

spoiler #3!


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 7, 2013)

Kitty litter is just clay?  (Sorry, I have horrible allergies - especially to just about any animal with hair/fur/whatever.)  I don't think I'd ever use something from a pet store on my face though.


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 7, 2013)

Can bad stuff stop happening to the East Coast, please? Jesus. Hope it doesn't hit you ladies too hard. :/


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can bad stuff stop happening to the East Coast, please? Jesus. Hope it doesn't hit you ladies too hard. :/


 Thanks! I don't know what we did to piss of mother nature...but it must've been something really horrible due to the pummeling we've been getting lately.


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 7, 2013)

Sayin a little prayer for you ladies in the east I hope you dont lose your heat....be careful


----------



## libedon (Feb 7, 2013)

Big surprise, the third spoiler from birchbox is our faaavoriiiteee perfume: http://blog.birchbox.com/post/42551694464/in-the-9th-century-persian-women-and-men-crushed?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=Facebook_020713_juicycouturelalaspoilerpost


----------



## Ineri218 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you ladies for you good wishes for us here at the East Coast. I am in the Rockaways and believe me, we do not need any more storms.


----------



## cbs73 (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *arp2489* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yuppp I'm from Long Island...we are looking at 12+inches..and I'm expecting a few shipments....but I realize that things are going to be seriously delayed.
> ...


 of COURSE you are going to lose power!  LIPA is the worst....although it is marginally better than what it was when it was LILCO (born and raised in Massapequa and Roslyn).  Thankfully, my mom works at a hospital in Manhasset, so she can get a hot meal and keep her phone charged since they send emergency crews to health care facilities.  Be safe and keep warm!!


----------



## BirchboxBabe (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alphaloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my shipping notice this morning and came home to a box!
> 
> ...


 What was your box weight?


----------



## skylola123 (Feb 7, 2013)

Wait...what is the second spoiler?

I missed it


----------



## Kaylay (Feb 7, 2013)

Ill buy boxes off whoever doesn't like the contents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No shipping notice for me yet...anyone else not get one?


----------



## VanessaC (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> People are not going to be happy about the Juicy perfume...I'd like to sample it though!


 I'm actually hoping I receive it,I love juicy!


----------



## alpina0560 (Feb 7, 2013)

> I'm actually hoping I receive it,I love juicy!


 I actually really love viva la juicy and la fluer, but I smelt this one at sephora and was very disappointed. I'm really hoping I don't get it in either of my boxes.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 8, 2013)

i dont need any more perfume samples!

edit: OT, but i'm really annoyed that sephora's 3 samples are all perfumes and their new bonus promo thingy is for a bag full of perfume samples.You end up with like, 8 of them if you use that code.

If you can't tell, i'm not a fan.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 8, 2013)

> i dont need any more perfume samples! edit: OT, but i'm really annoyed that sephora's 3 samples are allÂ perfumeand their new bonus promo thingy is forÂ a bag full of perfume. If you can't tell, i'm not a fan.


 I was *so excited* when I saw that a new Sephora promo land in my inbox. I was *so bummed* when I opened it and saw what it was. I'm going to chalk it up as easy shopping hints for dudes who have no clue what to get the women in their lives for VDay and hope that a different promo comes along soon.


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Box twins! At least for sub 2. .4300 as well.
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 8, 2013)

Is it normal for the account to update with shipping info before I get my e-mail? Well, I guess so, that would make sense as to why I always get my box the day of or the day after I get my e-mail. . .


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 8, 2013)

You've been rocking it with the boxes!

The sub gods are with you!

Your SS box was amazing...with the BEST color Exude lipstick.

This is a really fun box too!

Enjoy!!!!



> Originally Posted by *boogiedowndiva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box.
> 
> ...


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i dont need any more perfume samples!
> 
> ...


 I know!  This needs to change soon because my bday is in 5 days, and I want the Benefit samples but will be really sad if the only extras I can get with my order will be perfume!!  Their extras are normally so good.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 8, 2013)

Ooh, this month I would really love some boost/volume spray or hairspray, and I'd love to try anything from Skin&amp;Co. Roma, although I'm a little bit nervous about the fact I can't seem to locate their full ingredients list.


----------



## classybroad (Feb 8, 2013)

> I GOT THE CRAPPIEST BOX IN THE WORLD. unless you got the same box, yours has to be better. and also my contents are in the spoiler including pic. don't open if you don't want to find out.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



also i got my shipping notice after this was delivered to me. Your box is my dream box.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 8, 2013)

Tax refund is here!! Oohh dilemma..do I pay my car off like I was planning to or MORE BEAUTY STUFF!! oh ladies talk me into doing the right thing. We need to start a beautyholics anonymous. Hello, my name is Beeyutifull and I am addicted to makeup and beauty subscription boxes *waves*


----------



## emily9763 (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Tax refund is here!! Oohh dilemma..do I pay my car off like I was planning to or MORE BEAUTY STUFF!! oh ladies talk me into doing the right thing. We need to start a beautyholics anonymous. Hello, my name is Beeyutifull and I am addicted to makeup and beauty subscription boxes *waves*


 I just check my bank account &amp; I got my tax refund today too! YAY!


----------



## Angelalh (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Tax refund is here!! Oohh dilemma..do I pay my car off like I was planning to or MORE BEAUTY STUFF!! oh ladies talk me into doing the right thing. We need to start a beautyholics anonymous. Hello, my name is Beeyutifull and I am addicted to makeup and beauty subscription boxes *waves*


put half on the car and the other half for shopping!!! still being responsible!!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Tax refund is here!! Oohh dilemma..do I pay my car off like I was planning to or MORE BEAUTY STUFF!! oh ladies talk me into doing the right thing. We need to start a beautyholics anonymous. Hello, my name is Beeyutifull and I am addicted to makeup and beauty subscription boxes *waves*


 I'm paying off my car too!  Stay strong!  Think of it like this... if you pay off the car, you (potentially) have the amount you were paying for the car each month to use for beauty stuff!  Instead of, you know, paying interest to a bank/loan company... it pays off in the long run to give you more beauty stuff!


----------



## allthingsaimee (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> of COURSE you are going to lose power!  LIPA is the worst....although it is marginally better than what it was when it was LILCO (born and raised in Massapequa and Roslyn).  Thankfully, my mom works at a hospital in Manhasset, so she can get a hot meal and keep her phone charged since they send emergency crews to health care facilities.  Be safe and keep warm!!


 That's wat my brother did during Irene.  He works at St. Christophers and took on every shift he was able to just so he could have heat and a charged phone.  Anyway, rememeber the blizzard of 96 (born and raised in Glen Cove)?   I don't think we lost power and that was a BIG storm.  Praying same thing happens this time around.  Don't think my family could take one more day this year without power.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm paying off my car too!  Stay strong!  Think of it like this... if you pay off the car, you (potentially) have the amount you were paying for the car each month to use for beauty stuff!  Instead of, you know, paying interest to a bank/loan company... it pays off in the long run to give you more beauty stuff!


 I'm in completely agree with magicalmom- this is smart thinking!!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 8, 2013)

Why do I have a feeling the Lancome products are only going to be in a very few amount of boxes?  Meaning 2 or 3.  It's probably going to be like the month they had the Dior Extase Mascara.  Wouldn't it be more fun if they would sneak the big items into a couple boxes without revealing what it is in the sneak peek video?  That way it's a total surprise to a few lucky people and everyone doesn't get their hopes up.  I suppose that's how they get people to join though.


----------



## allthingsaimee (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm paying off my car too!  Stay strong!  Think of it like this... if you pay off the car, you (potentially) have the amount you were paying for the car each month to use for beauty stuff!  Instead of, you know, paying interest to a bank/loan company... it pays off in the long run to give you more beauty stuff!


 Yes.  Whenever I see a sale or awesome deal pass me by, or even have something sell out before I can buy it I remind myself that there will always be another one.  There will always be something out there that I think I absolutely need. So if I missed out this time it is okay.


----------



## TXSlainte (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why do I have a feeling the Lancome products are only going to be in a very few amount of boxes?  Meaning 2 or 3.  It's probably going to be like the month they had the Dior Extase Mascara.  Wouldn't it be more fun if they would sneak the big items into a couple boxes without revealing what it is in the sneak peek video?  That way it's a total surprise to a few lucky people and everyone doesn't get their hopes up.  I suppose that's how they get people to join though.


 I think it depends on how you look at it. Not everyone covets the same products. Whether the Lancome was a suprise or not, I wouldn't feel lucky to find it in my box. Different people are going to feel lucky to get different products.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Why do I have a feeling the Lancome products are only going to be in a very few amount of boxes?*  Meaning 2 or 3.  It's probably going to be like the month they had the Dior Extase Mascara.  Wouldn't it be more fun if they would sneak the big items into a couple boxes without *revealing what it is in the sneak peek video*?  That way it's a total surprise to a few lucky people and everyone doesn't get their hopes up. * I suppose that's how they get people to join though.*


 Yup - basically: "Look at what you have a chance of getting!" Ensnare subscribers in and lock current ones in.  Because there might be a chance.  Kinda like how Casinos work.


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> of COURSE you are going to lose power!  LIPA is the worst....although it is marginally better than what it was when it was LILCO (born and raised in Massapequa and Roslyn).  Thankfully, my mom works at a hospital in Manhasset, so she can get a hot meal and keep her phone charged since they send emergency crews to health care facilities.  Be safe and keep warm!!


 HAHA that's very very true. Thanks! My grandpa lives in an assisted living facility w/ a generator around the block..we went there during Sandy. We might go there if we lose power again!!! Thanks again for all the well wishes.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Feb 8, 2013)

O.T. BUT MagicalMom :  I am having major envy over your Yuzen box.  I wish I had more expendable income.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it depends on how you look at it. Not everyone covets the same products. Whether the Lancome was a suprise or not, I wouldn't feel lucky to find it in my box. Different people are going to feel lucky to get different products.


 You're right.  I don't want it in my boxes either.  I've already got the eye makeup remover and hardly ever wear waterproof mascara, and I'm not really interested in the mascara.  I just think they shouldn't proudly display it in their sneak peek video to whet people's appetite if they only put it in couple out of 35 boxes like they did last time. I imagine there are lots of people out there who would love to get these products.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 8, 2013)

Exactly!  

@ JimmyJazz - I tried to use the Reply button to see what would happen.  Apparently nothing?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 8, 2013)

::grumble grumble...unclicky truck...grumble:: lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ::grumble grumble...unclicky truck...grumble:: lol


 What she said.  I want in on the fun!


----------



## Dollysantana (Feb 8, 2013)

The have added the 2 sample pack in the shop only two look interesting to me! The boxes are still not showing up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 8, 2013)

I got my shipping yesterday! Box weight .5170...hope it shows up before the projected date of the 13th!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 8, 2013)

> I'm paying off my car too! Â Stay strong! Â Think of it like this... if you pay off the car, you (potentially) have the amount you were paying for the car each month to use for beauty stuff! Â Instead of, you know, paying interest to a bank/loan company... it pays off in the long run to give you more beauty stuff!


 Thanks mom!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I needed this I will pay off my car and next month it's on with some new clothes and beauty supplies!! Woot!


----------



## alphaloria (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BirchboxBabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What was your box weight?


.4660


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 8, 2013)

my truck still isn't clickable....am i the only one?


----------



## meaganola (Feb 8, 2013)

> The have added the 2 sample pack in the shop only two look interesting to me! The boxes are still not showing up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm antsy to see what's in the February box so I can get free shipping on new toys and snag the two-pack with the hand cream. That cream is worth almost ten bucks all on its own!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thanks mom!!
> 
> 
> ...


 Lol anytime! I haven't gotten my refund back yet but we can give each other a long distance high-five when we both have paid-off cars!

BB tracking has the box in my state!!! It's not "supposed" to be delivered til the 12th but I usually get it at least a day early... and it would be AMAZING to get it tomorrow! 




 &lt;--- (me, whenever I open up my mailbox and see a subscription inside!)


----------



## jessicarobin (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *arp2489* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yuppp I'm from Long Island...we are looking at 12+inches..and I'm expecting a few shipments....but I realize that things are going to be seriously delayed.
> ...


 I'm from Long Island, too.  I was just thinking earlier that I hope the blizzard doesn't delay the birchboxes. 

Good luck, re: LIPA!  I live in kind of a no-wind zone (made it out of the hurricane without losing power). Stay warm!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 8, 2013)

No clicky truck here still.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StickyLips (Feb 8, 2013)

Got my box last evening.

EVOLVh UltraShine Moisture Shampoo 2oz.  - it's organic and clear like baby oil. 
Kiehl's Powerful Wrinkle Reducing Cream .25 oz
Jouer matte moister tint spf 15 in Linen .07 oz
Atelier Cologne Vanille Insensee - vial came in a glassine envelope with a mailable postcard
Ghirardelli square - caramel -  yummy
I'll use everything in my box so I'm very happy with it.  Did anyone get Lancome products?  Does the pillow pack serve a purpose?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why do I have a feeling the Lancome products are only going to be in a very few amount of boxes?  Meaning 2 or 3.


 Well I'm assuming they have to be in at least 3 boxes, because they had there different samples from the brand in the preview. Unless if one box got two of those, in which people would probably flip XD;


----------



## lilyelement (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my truck still isn't clickable....am i the only one?


Same here


----------



## meaganola (Feb 8, 2013)

> Got my box last evening.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'll use everything in my box so I'm very happy with it.Â  Did anyone get Lancome products?Â  Does the pillow pack serve a purpose?Â  I think the pillow pack is the new tissue-wrapped packet, chosen for efficiency. It is much faster to toss little things in those than to fold the tissue, wrap the items, and tie the ribbon.


----------



## Brainwall (Feb 8, 2013)

My box is .545 and will hopefully be here by the 11th! I am really excited for February and was very happy with last month's!


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 8, 2013)

Still no happy truck here


----------



## emilyyygloria (Feb 8, 2013)

Just checked Birchbox and my shipping updated. My weight is .5820. . I wonder what I will be getting.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 8, 2013)

My box is in my state, like 30mins from me D:, but I won't get it till Monday 



 Also what are those sample packs you ladies are talking about?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 8, 2013)

> my truck still isn't clickable....am i the only one?


 Nope! Me as well  I seriously check every hour on the hour lol


----------



## gemstone (Feb 8, 2013)

They also don't necessarily have the same number of each box. Last month the nail polish was only in one box, yet it felt like a ton of people got that box (at least on this forum/Instagram).


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is in my state, like 30mins from me D:, but I won't get it till Monday
> 
> ...


 http://www.birchbox.com/shop/pick-two-pack

They are $10 each or free with $25 purchase.


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ok, my gift sub shipped, normal sub hasn't shipped....ughhhhhhhh


----------



## puppyluv (Feb 8, 2013)

The pick two packs are great because they count as $10 towards the $35 you need to spend for some codes, like BBLEARNVEST. So really, you only need to spend $25 and get $10 off, which is awesome!

With that being said, I only need to spend another $2.25 to use this code. I don't know what to get though! Can anyone suggest some cheaper items in the shop? Like under $10. I don't want the quirky props or wrapster, the lash cards, or the citrus spray thingy. Don't need another nail file and those napkins are not worth it for me.

I was looking at the Rose Love Balm. My lips are super chapped lately. I would love other suggestions though!


----------



## gemstone (Feb 8, 2013)

> The pick two packs are great because they count as $10 towards the $35 you need to spend for some codes, like BBLEARNVEST. So really, you only need to spend $25 and get $10 off, which is awesome! With that being said, I only need to spend another $2.25 to use this code. I don't know what to get though! Can anyone suggest some cheaper items in the shop? Like under $10. I don't want the quirky props or wrapster, the lash cards, or the citrus spray thingy. Don't need another nail file and those napkins are not worth it for me. I was looking at the Rose Love Balm. My lips are super chapped lately. I would love other suggestions though!


 Does it still take the $10off at the end? It is rare when they let you use more than 1 promo.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're right.  I don't want it in my boxes either.  I've already got the eye makeup remover and hardly ever wear waterproof mascara, and I'm not really interested in the mascara. * I just think they shouldn't proudly display it in their sneak peek video to whet people's appetite if they only put it in couple out of 35 boxes like they did last time*. I imagine there are lots of people out there who would love to get these products.


 Why not? Partnering with Lancome is a big deal, if you were in charge of marketing for BB surely you'd play it up. Nothing is guaranteed in the boxes, and of course they're going to showcase something that people are willing to gamble their money to win. There's a risk involved in spending our money on a grab bag rather than a specific product we want, and honestly I think that's half the fun.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The pick two packs are great because they count as $10 towards the $35 you need to spend for some codes, like BBLEARNVEST. So really, you only need to spend $25 and get $10 off, which is awesome!
> 
> ...


 I didn't know about that promo code and I placed an order a few hours ago. I wonder if I email them, if they will add it to my order so I can save $10.


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 8, 2013)

Yay...I have a tracking number for my second account.  Weight is .5710 with a delivery date of next Wed.  ....I will not peek...I will not peek...


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the pillow pack is the new tissue-wrapped packet, chosen for efficiency. It is much faster to toss little things in those than to fold the tissue, wrap the items, and tie the ribbon.


 I really like them.  I use one of my pillow packs (from the December box, I think) for the perfume samples I like.  Out of all the perfume samples I've received from Birchbox &amp; Sephora, there are only about 6 or 7 that I liked and wasn't allergic to.  I had 4 on the counter in my guest bathroom, but I think my mom took one of them last time she visited.  I use another one for some of my non-foil packet skincare samples (the ones I don't use regularly).  I give some of the samples I receive to my friends and like putting them in those little pillow boxes.  My mom lives about 600 miles away and doesn't visit too often, so I usually fill a bag (most of them have been from Clinique because I like my Ipsy bags too much) with samples for her.  I still have more samples than I know what to do with though.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The pick two packs are great because they count as $10 towards the $35 you need to spend for some codes, like BBLEARNVEST. So really, you only need to spend $25 and get $10 off, which is awesome!
> 
> ...


 For $12 you can get the Jane Tran bobby pins which come in a little plastic case and are super cute. I got the brights set but it includes some subtle colors and I love matching them to my outfit every day!


----------



## SamAsh (Feb 8, 2013)

I never got the shipping e-mail, but I have a clicky truck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I should get my box next Wednesday and the weight is 0.5680!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The pick two packs are great because they count as $10 towards the $35 you need to spend for some codes, like BBLEARNVEST. So really, you only need to spend $25 and get $10 off, which is awesome!
> 
> ...


 Color Club nail polish? Or the JR Cutical Salve. Or the chocolate covered fortune cookies for $5.99. They were really good.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Color Club nail polish? Or the JR Cutical Salve. Or the chocolate covered fortune cookies for $5.99. They were really good.


 YES!  I second the JR Watkins Hand &amp; Cuticle Salve!!!!  I have the lavender one and LOVE it.


----------



## ashmatia (Feb 8, 2013)

Still no tracking with either account...


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Honestly?  Anyone who has ever used the traditional non-clumping stuff (which it looks like was the kind used here even though it wasn't specified.  At least I've never seen the clumping kind sold in bags) to soak up an oil spill in the garage might wonder what it would do on skin.


I agree. Even if the label says unscented, it could still have really weird bad chemicals in it, because it isn't intended for cosmetic use. Just buy some clay powder at the health food store from the bulk bin, or online. At least then, if your face falls off, you can sue.

I really want

the hairspray that is scented like lemonade.


----------



## emily9763 (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The pick two packs are great because they count as $10 towards the $35 you need to spend for some codes, like BBLEARNVEST. So really, you only need to spend $25 and get $10 off, which is awesome!
> 
> ...


 I tried to use that promo code yesterday and it said it was not valid


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 8, 2013)

Wah! I still cannot click on my truck!


----------



## emily9763 (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I didn't know about that promo code and I placed an order a few hours ago. I wonder if I email them, if they will add it to my order so I can save $10.


 The BBLEARNVEST code is not valid anymore. I just to use it again (had $51 worth of products in my cart) and it said Code is not Valid. I used it for an order last week though along with the Pick 2 Pack and it worked


----------



## emilyyygloria (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The BBLEARNVEST code is not valid anymore. I just to use it again (had $51 worth of products in my cart) and it said Code is not Valid. I used it for an order last week though along with the Pick 2 Pack and it worked


 That's weird because when I apply it on the website it works. Maybe its because you already used it once and it can only be used once per person?


----------



## emily9763 (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's weird because when I apply it on the website it works. Maybe its because you already used it once and it can only be used once per person?


 Yeah that is possible!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The BBLEARNVEST code is not valid anymore. I just to use it again (had $51 worth of products in my cart) and it said Code is not Valid. I used it for an order last week though along with the Pick 2 Pack and it worked


 that's weird that it's coming up not valid. I was able to use BBLEARNVEST today and the Pick 2.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The pick two packs are great because they count as $10 towards the $35 you need to spend for some codes, like BBLEARNVEST. So really, you only need to spend $25 and get $10 off, which is awesome!
> 
> ...


 I love that stuff - it's great even for the skin between the nose and lips (helped me out when I had nasty chapped skin there after a cold).

I think I'm one of the few that actually like the color club polishes , the chocolates were nice,  I liked the C.O. Biglowe lip gloss (before I accidentlly sent it through the washer and dryer),  I like the LA Fresh stuff (I have the makeup wipes), the Yes To blueberry wipes were nice as well, I also like the Alima Pure lip balms,  and I must say that the Zoya nail polish remover is my HG polish removers.  These are some of the stuff that I enjoyed that are like 10 bucks and under.


----------



## jams (Feb 8, 2013)

got my box today! so excited as its a few days ahead of schedule. weird thing is-- i got two boxes--- two of the exact same boxes! i have two accounts but i dont even have a tracking number up yet for my secondary account. I am really hoping this is just a birchbox mistake and I'll get another box-- i know its possible but i find it hard to believe id get the same exact box from both accounts- this is only my 2nd with two accounts. well- ill just have to wait and see otherwise i guess itll be up for trade! all in all it was a great box


 
- i got a mini color club, the dr jart bb cream, a beauty protector spray leave in conditioner and the new juicy perfume (not that i need another juicy sample from bb!!) plus a ghiardelli square! my box weight was .5230


----------



## ddave (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box last evening.
> 
> ...


 This is an amazing box! I really want the wrinkle reducer and atelier cologne--I got the rose one in an old box and just loved it


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> got my box today! so excited as its a few days ahead of schedule. weird thing is-- i got two boxes--- two of the exact same boxes! i have two accounts but i dont even have a tracking number up yet for my secondary account. I am really hoping this is just a birchbox mistake and I'll get another box-- i know its possible but i find it hard to believe id get the same exact box from both accounts- this is only my 2nd with two accounts. well- ill just have to wait and see otherwise i guess itll be up for trade! all in all it was a great box- i got a mini color club, the dr jart bb cream, a beauty protector spray leave in conditioner and the new juicy perfume (not that i need another juicy sample from bb!!) plus a ghiardelli square! my box weight was .5230


 What Color Club color is that? It looks very pretty!


----------



## jams (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's weird because when I apply it on the website it works. Maybe its because you already used it once and it can only be used once per person?


 

yeah you can only use it once per account- i made two orders and  had to use my secondary account to get the discount again!


----------



## jams (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What Color Club color is that? It looks very pretty!


 its called wild cactus- its lighter than it looks in the picture-- i was just looking at it today on the bb website and thought about ordering it- so glad i got it in my box!


----------



## Antidentite (Feb 8, 2013)

Guys, we have only seen a few birchboxes this month, there still might be Lancome in several boxes.  Rarely does birchbox give out the same sample to everyone in the same month.  Generally they introduce an item, you might see it in your box that month or another month, you might not.  Lancome does a lot of promotions where you can get a free GWP if you spend $20 or so, check out gwpaddict.wordpress.com or check out your local mall.


----------



## dreile (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never got the shipping e-mail, but I have a clicky truck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I should get my box next Wednesday and the weight is 0.5680!


      We may be box twins!  My weight is .5690. Here's to a great box!


----------



## BisousDarling (Feb 8, 2013)

Well, I still haven't received shipment notification on one of my accounts, but that's ok... I *CAN* be patient. 



  I'm so excited for my other account's box to show up, it's a heavy one and I haven't seen anyone post with that weight (.598). AND my tax refund showed up today and my paycheck, but I'm trying to be a good girl, so I put the majority of both in my savings account, but it's just sitting there, taunting me, begging me to spend it...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The pick two packs are great because they count as $10 towards the $35 you need to spend for some codes, like BBLEARNVEST. So really, you only need to spend $25 and get $10 off, which is awesome!
> 
> ...


 Thanks so much for that tip! My total was $41(including the sampler) and after that is $21  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> omg! Also I'd say get the chocopods XD


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why not? Partnering with Lancome is a big deal, if you were in charge of marketing for BB surely you'd play it up. Nothing is guaranteed in the boxes, and of course they're going to showcase something that people are willing to gamble their money to win. There's a risk involved in spending our money on a grab bag rather than a specific product we want, and honestly I think that's half the fun.


 I just think it would be more fun and less of a letdown if it were a total surprise and not advertised.  I've honestly been happier with surprises in my boxes than getting what I've seen on sneak peek videos.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Feb 8, 2013)

Last year, I got my Birchbox (my very first one I might add) on Valentine's Day so I'm really hoping my box ships soon and I get it on Valentine's Day again.  It was a good surprise cause I got the beautyblender!

My mom got her box yesterday--I have no idea if her shipping info had updated or not.  She doesn't always check so she may or may not have got her email before it shipped.  I think 2 months in a row I got mine before it shipped and before the 10th so I didn't know what I was getting ahead of time.


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 8, 2013)

Me to !!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> ::grumble grumble...unclicky truck...grumble:: lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I still haven't received shipment notification on one of my accounts, but that's ok... I *CAN* be patient.
> 
> ...


 My box is super-heavy too! (.6895) I'm kind of hoping someone at the shipping center accidentally had their fingers on the scale and I get the box that Jams got. 



  I love that nail polish color!


----------



## StickyLips (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the pillow pack is the new tissue-wrapped packet, chosen for efficiency. It is much faster to toss little things in those than to fold the tissue, wrap the items, and tie the ribbon.


ohhh...that makes sense.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## luvdroolbuy (Feb 8, 2013)

Question for those who rec'd the nipple balm - what size is it? Ounces or grams eg. Thanks! .... Hoping I get it in a box, but if not I may redeem points to buy it for my diaper bag. Baby expected this coming Monday))


----------



## Starrysky (Feb 8, 2013)

No, I don't think it is worth it. Last year I recieved two tiny jouer samples, but they are not for me. I have to use full coverage foundation.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried to use that promo code yesterday and it said it was not valid


 I just used it, and it worked.  Try it again!


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Guys, we have only seen a few birchboxes this month, there still might be Lancome in several boxes.  Rarely does birchbox give out the same sample to everyone in the same month.  Generally they introduce an item, you might see it in your box that month or another month, you might not.  Lancome does a lot of promotions where you can get a free GWP if you spend $20 or so, check out gwpaddict.wordpress.com or check out your local mall.


 I think gwpaddict.wordpress.com is the old one and gwpaddict.com is the new one.


----------



## grayc (Feb 8, 2013)

YES



my box has shipped: weight is 0.5760 and should be here Wed.


----------



## grayc (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just used it, and it worked.  Try it again!


I just tried it and it worked.  I put $25 worth of product in my cart; then added my pick 2 bonus then applied the code.  Total is $15.89; saved $20


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 8, 2013)

Just in case I didn't get the sample in my box, I ordered the nipple balm.  I usually use Clinique Superbalm Lip Treatment, which is 0.25oz.  The nipple balm is 0.5oz for $1 more.  I haven't tried it yet (it JUST arrived), but I'm looking forward to trying it.  My daughter has really dry skin around her chin and cheeks and dry lips.  One of her teachers suggested I use lanolin.  I've tried every single moisturizer and none of them seem to help.  If this works for my insanely dry lips, it might help her.  *crosses fingers and toes*


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YES
> 
> ...


 argh.  one of my boxes has a shipping number but no weight!  still nothing on the other account.  not sure what's worse.


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just in case I didn't get the sample in my box, I ordered the nipple balm.  I usually use Clinique Superbalm Lip Treatment, which is 0.25oz.  The nipple balm is 0.5oz for $1 more.  I haven't tried it yet (it JUST arrived), but I'm looking forward to trying it.  My daughter has really dry skin around her chin and cheeks and dry lips.  One of her teachers suggested I use lanolin.  I've tried every single moisturizer and none of them seem to help.  If this works for my insanely dry lips, it might help her.  *crosses fingers and toes*


I have been having some serious dry skin issues this winter here in Chicago. I use pretty good product and it just was not cutting it. After multiple moisturizing treatments and slathering my face in vaseline (suggested by many)  - nada. I got a sample of Josie Maran argan oil in my ipsy bag last month and that seemed to help quite a bit more than the other remedies I was trying. Of course I ran out of the sample and decided to buy the JM argan kit on QVC which comes with the oil, body butter, cheek tints and ARGAN BALM. The argan balm saved my face and my peeling, flakey skin has disappeared. I use this on my lips too and also...my cuticles also look amazing. If you are still have dry skin issues - I would consider this balm.


----------



## grayc (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have been having some serious dry skin issues this winter here in Chicago. I use pretty good product and it just was not cutting it. After multiple moisturizing treatments and slathering my face in vaseline (suggested by many)  - nada. I got a sample of Josie Maran argan oil in my ipsy bag last month and that seemed to help quite a bit more than the other remedies I was trying. Of course I ran out of the sample and decided to buy the JM argan kit on QVC which comes with the oil, body butter, cheek tints and ARGAN BALM. The argan balm saved my face and my peeling, flakey skin has disappeared. I use this on my lips too and also...my cuticles also look amazing. If you are still have dry skin issues - I would consider this balm.


I've been using JM argon oil since Christmas on my face and loved it so much i got the same kit on QVC.  it has saved my skin this winter (and i love the smell of the butter).  The argan balm is great too. I use it on my face, lips, hands, feet.. all places. I haven't had a breakout from it either.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have been having some serious dry skin issues this winter here in Chicago. I use pretty good product and it just was not cutting it. After multiple moisturizing treatments and slathering my face in vaseline (suggested by many)  - nada. I got a sample of Josie Maran argan oil in my ipsy bag last month and that seemed to help quite a bit more than the other remedies I was trying. Of course I ran out of the sample and decided to buy the JM argan kit on QVC which comes with the oil, body butter, cheek tints and ARGAN BALM. The argan balm saved my face and my peeling, flakey skin has disappeared. I use this on my lips too and also...my cuticles also look amazing. If you are still have dry skin issues - I would consider this balm.


 I thought argan oil was for hair.  I used it on my daughter's hair until I discovered Curl Keeper (thank you, Birchbox).  I'll definitely have to try out argan oil on her.  I have so many sample of it.  Seriously, I organized my samples this morning and I have 4 foil packets, 3 perfume sample-size vials, and 3 glass bottles that are a little bigger than an Essie nail polish bottle.  Embryolisse helped for a little while, but it stopped working for her about a week ago.  I wonder if Birchbox will allow me to return the unused botte (I bought two because I originally planned on leaving one in her cubby at school).  But thank you for the tip!  I'm going to look into the balm and/or kit.


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought argan oil was for hair.  I used it on my daughter's hair until I discovered Curl Keeper (thank you, Birchbox).  I'll definitely have to try out argan oil on her.  I have so many sample of it.  Seriously, I organized my samples this morning and I have 4 foil packets, 3 perfume sample-size vials, and 3 glass bottles that are a little bigger than an Essie nail polish bottle.  Embryolisse helped for a little while, but it stopped working for her about a week ago.  I wonder if Birchbox will allow me to return the unused botte (I bought two because I originally planned on leaving one in her cubby at school).  But thank you for the tip!  I'm going to look into the balm and/or kit.


 Nope! Argan oil is a multipurpose product - can be used on hair as well as face, body, etc. When I was trying to nip this dry skin issue in the butt...I would use a couple drops of the oil on my really dry spots (around my mouth, in between nose and cheeks) and then I'd rub the argan balm all over my face (including lips) and then go to bed. I was using it twice a day - my skin was that bad. Now I am just using the balm at night and I use a bit of the oil in the morning. I think I like the balm almost more than the oil...I put some balm in a pot so I can take it on the go with me. Good luck!


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 8, 2013)

No clicky truck


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No clicky truck


 same!! im so jealous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

my sister usually gets her box before i do...which is so lame since i use her address when receiving packages! i want a clicky truck!!


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No clicky truck


Ditto. Augh.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 8, 2013)

Ya'll are killin' me with the 'clicky trucks' lmao


----------



## casey anne (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ya'll are killin' me with the 'clicky trucks' lmao


 Lol.  Agreed.  I'm patiently waiting for my tracking number.


----------



## LSloan (Feb 8, 2013)

Ok- I'm a newbie- had to join after lurking here over the last month. I subscribed to BB/Ipsy after receiving a ton of my SIL's rejects for Christmas - I loved them and was hooked - I had never heard of subscriptions before !  Anyway - I got put on BB's wait list right after Christmas and after 3 weeks I got my invite and my first box in January - and I didn't get a "welcome" box - I got a regular box...so excited...anyway... I got my shipping notice today for February and wanted to share - .5434 (hadn't seen that one yet on here) and estimated to arrive 2/13 YAY !!!


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 8, 2013)

> > Why do I have a feeling the Lancome products are only going to be in a very few amount of boxes? Â Meaning 2 or 3. Â It's probably going to be like the month they had the Dior Extase Mascara. Â Wouldn't it be more fun if they would sneak the big items into a couple boxes without revealing what it is in the sneak peek video? Â That way it's a total surprise to a few lucky people and everyone doesn't get their hopes up. Â I suppose that's how they get people to join though.
> 
> 
> I think it depends on how you look at it. Not everyone covets the same products.Â Whether the Lancome was a suprise or not, I wouldn't feel lucky to find it in my box. Different people are going to feel lucky to get different products.





> > I think it depends on how you look at it. Not everyone covets the same products.Â Whether the Lancome was a suprise or not, I wouldn't feel lucky to find it in my box. Different people are going to feel lucky to get different products.
> 
> 
> You're right. Â I don't want it in my boxes either. Â I've already got the eye makeup remover and hardly ever wear waterproof mascara, and I'm not really interested in the mascara. Â I just think they shouldn't proudly display it in their sneak peek video to whet people's appetite if they only put it in couple out of 35 boxes like they did last time. I imagine there are lots of people out there who would love to get these products.


 I agree. I have the eye makeup remover, and I really don't want another one. . . Or anything by that brand, you know?


----------



## daisyheadmaisy (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow I actually got my box today caught unaware! No Lancome, boo! No makeup, boohoo!  It weighed .4860.  I wasn't overly thrilled, but this is what I got





 
Beauty Protector detangler - smells great
Jouer Matte Moisture tint - (very tiny but at least not a foil packet)
Kiehl's Powerful Wrinkle Reducing cream - I'm pretty excited to try this, but must change the "face cream a splurge item" on my profile
Oscar dela Renta Live in Love perfume - meh.  I'm over perfume.  I'm an oils kind of person.
Ghirardelli Chocolate square - delicious, yes, but I'm on a no sugar diet :/ Time to see which daughter loves me best, bwahahaha.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *daisyheadmaisy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow I actually got my box today caught unaware! No Lancome, boo! No makeup, boohoo!  It weighed .4860.  I wasn't overly thrilled, but this is what I got
> 
> ...


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 8, 2013)

Unless we get to review Ghirardelli, I'm sad that we only get to get review points for 4 items.

And speaking of reviews, I have never seen one of my reviews on BB. Not that I really care as long as I get the points, but I thought it was weird that mine never get posted.


----------



## daisyheadmaisy (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The JMM is technically makeup though? It's a foundation/tinted moisturizer base for your skin.


 You are correct! i just assumed it was moisturizer, but I used a bit on the back of my hand and the coverage and finish is actually quite nice! it has a slight shimmer and the color is nude, so it seems to work ok with my winter whiteness.  I will probably enjoy the sample, but I guess I wish my box had a little something colorful.  Ive had a subscription for 5 months, and i just did a quick tally, I've gotten 5 makeup items, 9 moisturizers/cleansers, 6 hair and 5 perfume. That's why I say its time to change my profile a bit.  I should say I'm younger.


----------



## reepy (Feb 8, 2013)

i got that same box and was super disappointed.  few products, small and not great.  this might actually be my least favorite BB ever...and that's saying a lot!


----------



## daisyheadmaisy (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unless we get to review Ghirardelli, I'm sad that we only get to get review points for 4 items.
> 
> And speaking of reviews, I have never seen one of my reviews on BB. Not that I really care as long as I get the points, but I thought it was weird that mine never get posted.


 Yes this! I hope for a minimum of 5 things to review. That's interesting that you say that about your reviews.. for some weird reason, my reviews never get published either. I double check for grammar and use nice descriptive words... really! Well, as long as I get my points.


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for the bblearnvest code: I just got a big zoya polish remover, lippmann let's go crazy, and the pick 2 with the hand cream and argan oil. For $17.99. 

Because let's face it, I am not buying lippmann at retail!


----------



## gemstone (Feb 8, 2013)

according to instagram it looks like they are sending out vasanti's brighten up! again.  (I am trying to work through an exfoliating cleanser I have, because I loved this so much).  The other visible item was this mascara: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/makeup/eyes/fusionbeauty-lashfusion-xl


----------



## daisyheadmaisy (Feb 8, 2013)

> of COURSE you are going to lose power! Â LIPA is the worst....although it is marginally better than what it was when it was LILCO (born and raised in Massapequa and Roslyn). Â Thankfully, my mom works at a hospital in Manhasset, so she can get a hot meal and keep her phone charged since they send emergency crews to health care facilities. Â Be safe and keep warm!!


 LIPA already is turning control over to National Grid to handle this storm. I'm not holding my breath. I made a big pot of chili, stocked up on batteries and candles... I'm in Bellmore. We do not need any more bad weather!


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> according to instagram it looks like they are sending out vasanti's brighten up! again.  (I am trying to work through an exfoliating cleanser I have, because I loved this so much).  The other visible item was this mascara: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/makeup/eyes/fusionbeauty-lashfusion-xl


 I had wanted to try the Vasanti the last time they had it in the boxes and I didnt get it.  I hope I get it this time! 

Thats the thing with Birchbox - if you dont get something you want one month, there is always a chance you will get the sample another month.


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *daisyheadmaisy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LIPA already is turning control over to National Grid to handle this storm. I'm not holding my breath. I made a big pot of chili, stocked up on batteries and candles... I'm in Bellmore. We do not need any more bad weather!


  Yup, same! I have batteries, candles, hand warmers, fuzzy socks, and wine. I am ready; come at me Nemo!


----------



## classybroad (Feb 8, 2013)

No tracking yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  weird I am usually one of the first every month. Now there is a crazy blizzard in NY so I won't get a box till mid next week I bet. I'm still hopeful for an early delivery.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 8, 2013)

the tracking number with no weight yet is driving me bonkers!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 8, 2013)

*click,click* *sigh* no tracking


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 8, 2013)

can i just state the obvious and say what a BB hair month!  Maybe everyone will get a decent sized hair product and no foil packet shampoos/conditioners this time.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unless we get to review Ghirardelli, I'm sad that we only get to get review points for 4 items.
> 
> And speaking of reviews, I have never seen one of my reviews on BB. Not that I really care as long as I get the points, but I thought it was weird that mine never get posted.


 That's because they screen them - I can understand why they might want to - but come on! Lets hear what people really think.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> can i just state the obvious and say what a BB hair month!  Maybe everyone will get a decent sized hair product and no foil packet shampoos/conditioners this time.


 by the way, i was referring to the new items in the shop*


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 8, 2013)

I saw a ton of new hair products too they looked pretty awesome!


----------



## luckynmba13 (Feb 8, 2013)

I hope I get a better box than last month. The only thing I liked was the Juicy perfume and it's the only thing I have used


----------



## erio (Feb 8, 2013)

Anyone get a weight of .5090?


----------



## BisousDarling (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> *click,click* *sigh* no tracking


 my second account hasn't updated yet, so this is how i feel about it too! it's weird, my gift sub (which is on its third month) shipped first and it hasn't done that yet. trying to be patient....


----------



## skylola123 (Feb 8, 2013)

I got my tracking this afternoon should be here by Wednesday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

My box weigh is .5630 anyone with the same weigh?


----------



## SamAsh (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dreile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We may be box twins!  My weight is .5690. Here's to a great box!


 Cheers! I really want that Color Club polish now!


----------



## luvdroolbuy (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have been having some serious dry skin issues this winter here in Chicago. I use pretty good product and it just was not cutting it. After multiple moisturizing treatments and slathering my face in vaseline (suggested by many)  - nada. I got a sample of Josie Maran argan oil in my ipsy bag last month and that seemed to help quite a bit more than the other remedies I was trying. Of course I ran out of the sample and decided to buy the JM argan kit on QVC which comes with the oil, body butter, cheek tints and ARGAN BALM. The argan balm saved my face and my peeling, flakey skin has disappeared. I use this on my lips too and also...my cuticles also look amazing. If you are still have dry skin issues - I would consider this balm.


 I have tremendously dry skin and flaking/peeling issues.

Argan Oil is great for as an all over body and face moisturizer. I also add it to my bath. I have been using J Maran stuff for years and have yet to find a reason to switch! I buy the large size Argan Oil now and use it up fast.

However, it's a little bit thin to treat problem areas. That's why I actually like lanolin, because it's thick like a wax, and stays on the really dry spots well. Also a bonus that it's intended for the nipples!


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 8, 2013)

I didn't want to have a clicky truck today anyway!


----------



## cari12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Lol! Love clicky truck! Mine isn't showing up yet either, but I wasn't expecting it until the 10th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> How fun that some of you are getting boxes already! I see several products I'd LOVE to try so hopefully I'll get at least 1-2 in my box.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't want to have a clicky truck today anyway!


yeah! lol


----------



## libedon (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> can i just state the obvious and say what a BB hair month!  Maybe everyone will get a decent sized hair product and no foil packet shampoos/conditioners this time.


 agreed! The photos I've seen on Instagram all show a pretty large sample size of a hair product. Seems like they listened to the suggestions of larger sample sizes this month.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Feb 8, 2013)

My clicky truck works, but no info.  Such a tease.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 8, 2013)

Actual non-beauty use for argan oil: You can give it to your cats as a treatment for hairballs. I found this out because one of my kitties *loves* to lick it off my face, and I was initially concerned it was toxic for cats, so I looked up whether it was poisonous. It turns out this is not the case. You can actually pour it on their food.


----------



## lmda (Feb 8, 2013)

Box pages are updating!


----------



## Roxane68 (Feb 8, 2013)

What is the box link again? Forgot to save it when they were just 404ing.


----------



## lmda (Feb 8, 2013)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box1

I'm home sick and this seems like a perfect time waster.


----------



## Roxane68 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks so much!


----------



## antonella (Feb 8, 2013)

new hair pproducts yay!


----------



## cari12 (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lmda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box1
> 
> I'm home sick and this seems like a perfect time waster.


 Sorry you're sick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But definitely a fun way to kill time!


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Feb 8, 2013)

My box weighs .58 and is in my state, but the stupid nemo storm may delay its delivery to Monday.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 8, 2013)

I think I will be happy with anything but the color club polish...I have an identical shade and I haaaaate color club's formula. Lots of nice looking hair products this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emilyyygloria (Feb 8, 2013)

I hope the rest of the boxes update soon


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 8, 2013)

You know, this might make me sound like an idiot, but I honestly didn't realize Lancome was a brand anyone really cared about. I guess in my mind I just equated with with "old lady brand" and I have no idea why. Guess I've just never really heard anyone mention loving or using Lancome and it just isn't a brand I've ever really thought about. 

That said, I'd be happy to try any of the products they're sending out this month.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know, this might make me sound like an idiot, but I honestly didn't realize Lancome was a brand anyone really cared about. I guess in my mind I just equated with with "old lady brand" and I have no idea why. Guess I've just never really heard anyone mention loving or using Lancome and it just isn't a brand I've ever really thought about.
> 
> That said, I'd be happy to try any of the products they're sending out this month.


 yes.  everyone seems so excited though!  i gauge it along the same lines as a company like clinique or estee lauder.  meh.  i think with BB they're probably trying to focus on a younger crowd?


----------



## jetsetjournalst (Feb 8, 2013)

I've always had the same view of Lancome -- high-priced cosmetics for the older set. Part of it might have to do with the fact that my grandmother ALWAYS wore Tresor (she joked about buying it in 55-gallon drums). The only piece of makeup I have from them is a single eyeshadow, Erica F, which was a gift from a friend who lives in Paris and is a huge Lancome devotee. Apparently the shade is a cult product, not available in the US, and leans grey, green, silver and taupe, all depending upon the light. It is a nice shadow, but I've never swoon over anything from their line before and I don't really care one way or the other if Lancome shows up in my BB. I'm actually more interested in trying that nip balm. To each her own, I guess.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know, this might make me sound like an idiot, but I honestly didn't realize Lancome was a brand anyone really cared about. I guess in my mind I just equated with with "old lady brand" and I have no idea why. Guess I've just never really heard anyone mention loving or using Lancome and it just isn't a brand I've ever really thought about.
> 
> That said, I'd be happy to try any of the products they're sending out this month.


 I was thinking the same thing


----------



## VanessaC (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually really love viva la juicy and la fluer, but I smelt this one at sephora and was very disappointed. I'm really hoping I don't get it in either of my boxes.


 I actually smelled it in a magazine it smells tame compared to the other juicy scents...


----------



## VanessaC (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know, this might make me sound like an idiot, but I honestly didn't realize Lancome was a brand anyone really cared about. I guess in my mind I just equated with with "old lady brand" and I have no idea why. Guess I've just never really heard anyone mention loving or using Lancome and it just isn't a brand I've ever really thought about.
> 
> That said, I'd be happy to try any of the products they're sending out this month.


 Lancome and Estee Lauder to me both seem like old lady brands so you're not alone!


----------



## JessicaMarie (Feb 8, 2013)

Guys, guys guys! Think they are updated. Was just able to see the first three! I'll let you know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Got prematurely excited...but boxes 1-3, 5, and 6 are up


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Guys, guys guys! Think they are updated. Was just able to see the first three! I'll let you know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yep...earlier I could see to maybe 10...then nada


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know, this might make me sound like an idiot, but I honestly didn't realize Lancome was a brand anyone really cared about. I guess in my mind I just equated with with "old lady brand" and I have no idea why. Guess I've just never really heard anyone mention loving or using Lancome and it just isn't a brand I've ever really thought about.
> 
> That said, I'd be happy to try any of the products they're sending out this month.


I think they have the sort of older classy lady image. Having said that, almost any Lancome product I have used has been great. I especially love their eyeshadows. They are so soft and buttery almost. They are pricey so I don't purchase often.


----------



## brandyk (Feb 8, 2013)

to whomever asked, the nipple cream is 3mL.

very interested in all the argan oil for the face. i am going to have to investigate argan v. maracuja. 

i tried the BB cream and alas, it brought out huge flakey patches of dry skin on my face. sob.

  it's def not for dry skin.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 8, 2013)

yep... still most excited about the Skin&amp;Co Roma products and the nip lip cream.


----------



## daisyheadmaisy (Feb 8, 2013)

> yes. Â everyone seems so excited though! Â i gauge it along the same lines as a company like clinique or estee lauder. Â meh. Â i think with BB they're probably trying to focus on a younger crowd?


 I have always loved LancÃ´me. It's an iconic well respected brand, and my very first real makeup product was their dual finish pressed powder which could be used with a wet or dry sponge depending on the coverage desired. I still love that product more than 20 years later, and I have one in my purse right now. They have always had great promotion bags when you buy full sized products, and the BiFacil eye makeup remover was almost always in there. They also have great lipstick, rich eyeshadows and mascara too! Don't discount them because people's grandmas swore by them. They've been around because their brand endures.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 8, 2013)

it's also very curious that they're sampling older items like the Vanille Insensee cologne from a looooong time ago and the Vasanti.  I'm excited to see what else they pull out.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 8, 2013)

I got my box from my gift account today!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



It had: The dr. Jart bb cream Dr. Lipp nip cream for lips Beauty protector spray Twistband headband Chocolate I am not going to continue this account. I have received good products, but I enjoy my boxes from my main account so much more. (This one I opened with the typical birchbox "lies" of being super rich lol). Also, my lip balm was basically empty, I emailed them so hopefully it won't be out.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 8, 2013)

Alright dolls, it's looong past my bedtime.  Have fun box hunting!  I'll be dreaming of pantone's emerald green hairspray and hopefully (please, please) not Ghirardelli's chocolate nip/lip cream.  I need sleep... Notte!


----------



## cbs73 (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *daisyheadmaisy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have always loved LancÃ´me. It's an iconic well respected brand, and my very first real makeup product was their dual finish pressed powder which could be used with a wet or dry sponge depending on the coverage desired. I still love that product more than 20 years later, and I have one in my purse right now. They have always had great promotion bags when you buy full sized products, and the BiFacil eye makeup remover was almost always in there. They also have great lipstick, rich eyeshadows and mascara too! Don't discount them because people's grandmas swore by them. They've been around because their brand endures.


 word!  I live for Lancome mascara, and trust me, I've tried them all.  When Shu Uemura stopped selling their mascara in the US, I cried.  A lot.  But after being talked into trying a tube of Definicils Precious Cells by my mom's Lancome girl (don't ask), I knew I had found my mascara source.  They seriously, by far and away, have THE best mascara out there-  my fave is the Hypnose Star, Doll Lashes, and Drama....and if the line is so "old lady", why is Emma Watson the face of the brand?  Man, do I hope I get Lancome in my box!  (crap- I just jinxed myself)  

Side note- if anyone is near a Macys, get thee to the Lancome counter- the gift with purchase is fantastic.  Moisturizer, body wash, lipstick, mascara and the bi-facil eye make up remover (a little goes a long way).  Spend $70 or more, you will also get a face cleanser/toner combo or a juicy tubes set!  GO!


----------



## Joiseygirl (Feb 8, 2013)

I can't imagine this would be true but it seems like there are some people who consistently get awesome boxes, each month getting a full sized item, and then there's accounts like mine who seem to get the tan towels, foil packets, etc. EVERY MONTH  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't received one full sized item yet and I'm going on seven months. I'm at the point where I don't know if I should cancel this account and resub at some point or just keep being disappointed every month. I hate sounding like a Debbie downer! I just haven't been wowed by Birchbox. I'm more excited by my Yorkies Barkbox every month!


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> word!  I live for Lancome mascara, and trust me, I've tried them all.  When Shu Uemura stopped selling their mascara in the US, I cried.  A lot.  But after being talked into trying a tube of Definicils Precious Cells by my mom's Lancome girl (don't ask), I knew I had found my mascara source.  They seriously, by far and away, have THE best mascara out there-  my fave is the Hypnose Star, Doll Lashes, and Drama....and if the line is so "old lady", why is Emma Watson the face of the brand?  Man, do I hope I get Lancome in my box!  (crap- I just jinxed myself)
> 
> Side note- if anyone is near a Macys, get thee to the Lancome counter- the gift with purchase is fantastic.  Moisturizer, body wash, lipstick, mascara and the bi-facil eye make up remover (a little goes a long way).  Spend $70 or more, you will also get a face cleanser/toner combo or a juicy tubes set!  GO!


 I've been living off of Lancome mascara samples for almost a year.  They are the bomb!  I think I'm using the Doll version right now (too lazy to get up and go look) and I'm definitely willing to shell out the money on the full size when my sample runs out.


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 8, 2013)

> Guys, guys guys! Think they are updated. Was just able to see the first three! I'll let you know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Got prematurely excited...but boxes 1-3, 5, and 6 are up


 I am excited for what I do see up! I'm thinking this will be a great box. And I can't wait to see what is in my welcome box for my second sub (I am staying positive that it will be fabulous!)


----------



## Missglammygirl (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brandyk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> to whomever asked, the nipple cream is 3mL.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Joiseygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I can't imagine this would be true but it seems like there are some people who consistently get awesome boxes, each month getting a full sized item, and then there's accounts like mine who seem to get the tan towels, foil packets, etc. EVERY MONTH
> 
> 
> ...


 If it makes you feel any better, I think your yorkie is sooo adorable!





I don't get full sized items too often either. I just checked my box history and I've received a full sized product in 7 out of the 18 boxes I've gotten (with the exception of the teen vogue box that had 2 full sized)! I can't complain though...


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, I think your yorkie is sooo adorable!
> ...


 I think I've only gotten 2 full-sized products and I've been subscribed for a few months. Not too shabby &amp; I'm not complaining really..I just feel like, overall, my samples are always wanting compared to other people's. Which is fine, for $10/month, this is still a great service.


----------



## missionista (Feb 8, 2013)

For the Lancome=old people, another data point.  The first eyeliner I ever truly _loved _was a Lancome product I had when I was 13.  I wore it until it there was almost nothing left of the pencil, then lost it.  I still miss that eyeliner. These days I have some of their eyeshadows and that's it.  I'd be thrilled with the makeup remover!

My truck is still un-clicky.  Crossing fingers.  This is gonna be a good month!


----------



## Joiseygirl (Feb 8, 2013)

> If it makes you feel any better, I think your yorkie is sooo adorable!  I don't get full sized items too often either. I just checked my box history and I've received a full sized product in 7 out of the 18 boxes I've gotten (with the exception of the teen vogue box that had 2 full sized)! I can't complain though...


 Thank you! He's my heart! I've become a "box whore" lately... birchbox, Ipsy, Glossybox, Beauty Tube, and as I mentioned, even a box for Spike  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I'll give Birchbox another month, but I'm really hoping I get lucky with the next box.


----------



## missionista (Feb 8, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## mks8372 (Feb 8, 2013)

Another Lancome mascara devotee here.  The original Defincils mascara is the best mascara I have ever used, hands down.  No flaking, no smearing, makes lashes long and lush and comes off easily.  Of course I always get swayed into trying something new and when I finally go back to Defincils...I always wonder "what was I thinking, this stuff is amazing!"


----------



## goldenmeans (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know, this might make me sound like an idiot, but I honestly didn't realize Lancome was a brand anyone really cared about. I guess in my mind I just equated with with "old lady brand" and I have no idea why. Guess I've just never really heard anyone mention loving or using Lancome and it just isn't a brand I've ever really thought about.
> 
> That said, I'd be happy to try any of the products they're sending out this month.


 What I don't like about them working with Lancome isn't that I think it's for old ladies, it's that its so easily accessible. What attracted me to Birchbox is that most of the products were by brands that were new and interesting to me. Lancome, Juicy, Kiehl's... I can walk to Sephora and Saks at lunch and get all the samples my heart desires. I think BB needs to go back to featuring more obscure brands.


----------



## page5 (Feb 8, 2013)

> I've always had the same view of Lancome -- high-priced cosmetics for the older set. Part of it might have to do with the fact that my grandmother ALWAYS wore Tresor (she joked about buying it in 55-gallon drums). The only piece of makeup I have from them is a single eyeshadow, Erica F, which was a gift from a friend who lives in Paris and is a huge Lancome devotee. Apparently the shade is a cult product, not available in the US, and leans grey, green, silver and taupe, all depending upon the light. It is a nice shadow, but I've never swoon over anything from their line before and I don't really care one way or the other if Lancome shows up in my BB. I'm actually more interested in trying that nip balm. To each her own, I guess. Â


 I'd be happy with any product from LancÃ´me. I have no interest in the sheep grease lip/nipple balm. I've used lanolin before and was not impressed.


----------



## BeachBoheme (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know, this might make me sound like an idiot, but I honestly didn't realize Lancome was a brand anyone really cared about. I guess in my mind I just equated with with "old lady brand" and I have no idea why. Guess I've just never really heard anyone mention loving or using Lancome and it just isn't a brand I've ever really thought about.
> 
> That said, I'd be happy to try any of the products they're sending out this month.


 Same here!

I always knew it was high-end and luxe, but I've always associated it with older women (and by older women, I mean those in their late 60s+) OR women that were more status conscious (because it's got a reputation for being high-end and expensive). The only Lancome product I've ever had was their mascara (given to me by my VERY status conscious cousin-in-law, who swears by all things Lancome ~ I swear, if Lancome told her to smear dog crap on her face and bark, she'd do it) and I HATED it.

For me, *Lancome = White Shoulders. 

(* No offense meant to those who love either ~ just my PO!)


----------



## BeachBoheme (Feb 8, 2013)

Wondering if any of you veteran BB subbers know if BB's ever given out a lip plumper? Or perhaps have a recommendation for one? Especially the kind with cumulative results and actually helps stimulate collagen-production, as opposed to the kind that's just (basically) capsicum extract? &lt;3

Thank you in advance! &lt;3


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeachBoheme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wondering if any of you veteran BB subbers know if BB's ever given out a lip plumper? Or perhaps have a recommendation for one? Especially the kind with cumulative results and actually helps stimulate collagen-production, as opposed to the kind that's just (basically) capsicum extract? &lt;3
> 
> Thank you in advance! &lt;3


 i got a full sized lip balm by fusion in my gossip girl birchbox, if that helps. i think it's around $20


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Feb 9, 2013)

Lancome has some pretty awesome foundation. Even younger woman at my work just love it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 9, 2013)

I am interested in the Lancome, though. That category of high end department store makeup (Lancome, Estee Lauder, Clinique, etc) is the one least familar to me. I grew up with drugstore brands, so I know them, then when I graduated to somewhat higher end products, it was the more specialty/boutique/etc type products like Urban Decay, Stila, Cargo...this is a completely foreign land for me so I'm happy to try them even though I have never really looked twice at them before.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wishinstar777 (Feb 9, 2013)

> You know, this might make me sound like an idiot, but I honestly didn't realize Lancome was a brand anyone really cared about. I guess in my mind I just equated with with "old lady brand" and I have no idea why. Guess I've just never really heard anyone mention loving or using Lancome and it just isn't a brand I've ever really thought about.Â  That said, I'd be happy to try any of the products they're sending out this month.


 I use a lot of LancÃ´me products and love them! Especially the skincare stuff. I'm 31 so I don't consider myself an old lady yet! Haha!


----------



## wishinstar777 (Feb 9, 2013)

> word! Â I live for Lancome mascara, and trust me, I've tried them all. Â When Shu Uemura stopped selling their mascara in the US, I cried. Â A lot. Â But after being talked into trying a tube of Definicils Precious Cells by my mom's Lancome girl (don't ask), I knew I had found my mascara source. Â They seriously, by far and away, have THE best mascara out there- Â my fave is the Hypnose Star, Doll Lashes, and Drama....and if the line is so "old lady", why is Emma Watson the face of the brand? Â Man, do I hope I get Lancome in my box! Â (crap- I just jinxed myself) Â  Side note- if anyone is near a Macys, get thee to the Lancome counter- the gift with purchase is fantastic. Â Moisturizer, body wash, lipstick, mascara and the bi-facil eye make up remover (a little goes a long way). Â Spend $70 or more, you will also get a face cleanser/toner combo or a juicy tubes set! Â GO!


 I just went to Macy's for that yesterday! I love their toner so of course I spent more than I should have.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What I don't like about them working with Lancome isn't that I think it's for old ladies, it's that its so easily accessible. What attracted me to Birchbox is that most of the products were by brands that were new and interesting to me. Lancome, Juicy, Kiehl's... I can walk to Sephora and Saks at lunch and get all the samples my heart desires. I think BB needs to go back to featuring more obscure brands.


 This was my point too.  I don't really think it's for old ladies.  I also don't deny that it's a solid cosmetics line with undoubtedly great products.  I just want to discover new companies through BB that I wouldn't have known about.  These companies you can find at just about any department store counter or mall.  That's what I meant when I compared it to Clinique and Estee Lauder.  I would like to try the Defincils everyone raves about!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 9, 2013)

> I can't imagine this would be true but it seems like there are some people who consistently get awesome boxes, each month getting a full sized item, and then there's accounts like mine who seem to get the tan towels, foil packets, etc. EVERY MONTH  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't received one full sized item yet and I'm going on seven months. I'm at the point where I don't know if I should cancel this account and resub at some point or just keep being disappointed every month. I hate sounding like a Debbie downer! I just haven't been wowed by Birchbox. I'm more excited by my Yorkies Barkbox every month!


 I can't seem to crack the code. I have two accounts and get full size products in both boxes almost every month. Before getting the second account I thought that it was seniority that dictated the distribution of larger samples, but with my second account I got 6 full size products the first 6 months. I think it has more t do with being the ideal customer 18-25, Caucasian, wealthy, beauty expert. (Profile answers)


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 9, 2013)

*changes her Dedicated Enthusiast to Beauty Expert on both accounts*


----------



## gracewilson (Feb 9, 2013)

You ladies are a bad influence!  I had 400 pts I've been hoarding, but I spent them all!  I used the BBLEARNVEST code and ended up with the Stila In The Light palette, Sumita brow pencil, and the choose two with Arran oil/lotion. I was just going to get the palette &amp; freebies, but it was going to make me pay shipping which would bump up my total and steal some points, but the brow pencil rounded it out &amp; solved that problem. Ended up with exactly $40 of product (after shipping). I'm excited!


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that if they do actually use the beauty profile to choose samples, the Lancome would go to people who get their beauty advice from the "makeup counter". My box is scheduled to be here Tuesday, but may come earlier. I haven't seen the Lacome go out yet, so I don't think it's in my box (which I'm ok with). I get my beauty intel from "beauty &amp; fashion blogs". Just my theory.


----------



## mholmes710 (Feb 9, 2013)

Can anyone tell me how you figure out the box numbering? I've had birchbox for 6 months and I just don't figure out how to find your box number and then where to go to find out what's in your box. Thanks!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mholmes710* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Can anyone tell me how you figure out the box numbering? I've had birchbox for 6 months and I just don't figure out how to find your box number and then where to go to find out what's in your box. Thanks!


 You can't figure out your box number until it shows up on the Box tab on the site--then you hover over the box picture under Box History to get the # of the box.  You can look at all the options that are available using this link (changing the numbers at the end).  The, you can eliminate the boxes that have items that you previously received to narrow down what boxes you might get. Most of the boxes aren't showing up yet though.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box1 (I don't know why I can't seem to paste the link--just copy and paste it)


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 9, 2013)

1-32 are all up, idk if there are only 32 boxes this month or more. But all of those are up alrdy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 9, 2013)

I've had the WEI on both accounts, so all those boxes are out for me.  Hmm...  Noooo, Nicole Richie!!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 9, 2013)

there must be a lot of curly headed people out there!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Feb 9, 2013)

Just checked out the boxes--not many dupe items for me so it could be any of 20+ boxes for me this month.  Crazy!  

And just as everyone predicted, the Bi-facil is in ONE box despite being in the Spoiler video.  You would have a better chance of winning $10 off a scratch off than getting it with 30+ different boxes.

I'm hoping for a box with the Nipple lip balm and/or concealer.  So not exciting, but items that I need right now and would like to try some new brands.  No more hair products for a sub or two please...drowning here.

And to update everyone on the East Coast--NYC area (thanks for caring and not just cuz BB ships from here 




):  we weren't hit too badly.  My streets have been plowed and it stopped snowing hours ago.  Mass and Ct look to have been slammed pretty hard though.


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just checked out the boxes--not many dupe items for me so it could be any of 20+ boxes for me this month.  Crazy!
> 
> ...


 I'm on Long Island &amp; got 28 inches. I'm snowed in!!!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 9, 2013)

Upstate looks Ok too, it's not snowing right now and there's even a little bit of sun, I'd say there's like 5''


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *arp2489* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm on Long Island &amp; got 28 inches. I'm snowed in!!!!


 OMG that's crazy!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *arp2489* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm on Long Island &amp; got 28 inches. I'm snowed in!!!!


 Yikes, I guess I should clarify then, that my little part of Brooklyn Heights (the part I can see from my window) looks good.  Looks like you didn't lose power though which is great news!  Enjoy the day in--hope you've got no place to go and lots of stuff on your DVR!!


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yikes, I guess I should clarify then, that my little part of Brooklyn Heights (the part I can see from my window) looks good.  Looks like you didn't lose power though which is great news!  Enjoy the day in--hope you've got no place to go and lots of stuff on your DVR!!


 YES! We kept power! I was SO scared with LIPA, but they had National Grid come in &amp; run things (which was a great idea). And thank you!!! I'll be catching up on all my TV shows!


----------



## EmilyMak (Feb 9, 2013)

I do not have a clicky box yet and my shipping notice hasnt been sent either.  But in looking at all the links I see that box 27 says "My Current Box".  That must be mine... I wanted the Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle so that is good.  Few other good things in there too.  I really wanted the lip nip balm .  Box 28 would have been my dream box....


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *arp2489* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm on Long Island &amp; got 28 inches. I'm snowed in!!!!


 I cannot even fathom that much snow!


----------



## goldenmeans (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 1-32 are all up, idk if there are only 32 boxes this month or more. But all of those are up alrdy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's up to 39 now! Not feeling most of them, tbh. I really dislike it when they feature something in the video and only put it in one or two boxes, ie the Lancome stuff.

The only one I'd really want is the one with the Stila eyeliner.


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 9, 2013)

Okay, I'm totally geeking out on these and imagining which box I'll get.
 
Like box 4! with a Stila liner and two different Wei samples.I think this is my favorite option. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box4
 
#10 has the juicy, which I don't like, but I've never tried Dermablend before and I actually don't mind candles:
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box10
 
#12! The Wei and the dermablend! 
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box12
 
I like this one too, especially bc I never got one of these glosses in an LBB
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box27
 
Oooh, and this one! I want to try the flex hairspray and the LMT.
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box29
 
Okay, I'm really happy about these options. This is a really good hair month, with something in almost every box.
 
This one would be my least exciting option, which probably means I'll get it. I hate color club's formula and have no interest in headbands or Nicole Richie's perfume. Usually I like to experiment with BB's products but this box would make me sad. 
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box16


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cannot even fathom that much snow!


 It's INSANE! Earlier in the week, meteorologists said we would get 3-6 inches. Then, by last night, they were all shocked at the rate the snow was piling up. Hopefully we don't get anymore snow!!! 









That's my dad trying to shovel lol!!!!


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 9, 2013)

Greetings from my New Hampshire driveway! And it's still coming down. My best friend picked a great day to go into labor lol. I've got to figure a way out of this somehow!


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Greetings from my New Hampshire driveway! And it's stll coming down. My best friend picked a great day to go into labor lol. I've got to figure a way out of this somehow!


 Oh my goodness, she went into labor?!?!?!?!? Least it's a good story to tell the baby when they grow up


----------



## cbs73 (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just went to Macy's for that yesterday! I love their toner so of course I spent more than I should have.


 I did too.  I was going to get the Visionniare in the medium size (just to qualify for the extra stuff) and I realized for $20 more, you get almost double the product.  A little goes a long way, so I said what the heck and bought it........then I stopped at Origins for my eye cream (best skin care products ever....been using them since my late 20's....I don't look like I'll be 40 in three months, do I?) and then hit the Lush counter for a treat.  Stupid awesomeness of the Macy's cosmetics department on State Street in Chicago.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 9, 2013)

I placed an online order at Macy's last night. I knew I wouldn't have time to run to the mall, lol. I ended up getting the 4.2 oz Bifacil and the defincils mascara. I wanted to get the matte topcoat, but it was out of stock and I couldn't find anything else that I just really wanted to bump it to $70. It was fun that I got my Macy's Cares gift card in the mail yesterday, so I only paid out of pocket around $20.

Regarding BB boxes, there are only 3 iterations that I won't get on my two subs (Mary Lou) and 3 more that my main sub can't get (My Mattifying Moisturizer). All in all there wasn't really a punishment box for me.


----------



## jewdiful (Feb 9, 2013)

USPS received my shipping info today and the expected delivery date changed from the 12th to the 14th, booo! idk though lately it seems like USPS is giving later delivery dates and delivering a day or two earlier than the estimates. maybe trying to give themselves some wiggle room, idk. 

after going through some of the box possibilities and teaser videos i can honestly say i don't really have a specific box or item i'm hoping to get, EXCEPT i'm really not wanting any more nail polish. i got box #1 last month with the blue alessandra polish and i was a bit disappointed because i haven't been that into nail polish lately. i wouldn't mind getting a full size though as my january box left me underwhelmed. i loved everything else product-wise but the sample sizes were so tiny! 

i did want the hot mama sooo badly but i used the BBLOVESVEST code last night, along with 100pts, to buy the benefit fine one one (what's with the name? idgi) blush for $15 incl. shipping (thx for sharing the code ladies!!) because the stick-form of it intrigued me. i pretty much have all of my makeup essentials covered, BB is just a fun surprise box... it's exciting regardless of what i actually get


----------



## gemstone (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jewdiful* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> USPS received my shipping info today and the expected delivery date changed from the 12th to the 14th, booo! idk though lately it seems like USPS is giving later delivery dates and delivering a day or two earlier than the estimates. maybe trying to give themselves some wiggle room, idk.
> 
> ...


 It's just a riff on 911.  Benefit LOVES clever product names (the POREfessional, high beam, they're real!)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 9, 2013)

hmmmmm my package is supposed to be out for delivery today but I thought USPS usually came to my apartment by now on saturdays.

really hoping it gets here today though! i don't think i've ever gotten my birchbox before the site updates on the tenth.


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 9, 2013)

Well, no shipping info or clicky truck, but my box updated and I got everything I didn't want





I got:The beauty hair detangler, chocolate square, jouer tint, perfume sample from Oscar de la Renta, and the Kieh's wrinkle cream. Off to update my trade list.For those of you who got a ton of snow, I wish you the best, stay warm and hang in there! I am in Ohio, and we didn't get much, so I am very blessed!


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *arp2489* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh my goodness, she went into labor?!?!?!?!? Least it's a good story to tell the baby when they grow up


 Haha yep, good thing the hospital is only a couple miles away!

Oh and I have a tracking number finally! But no info yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BirchboxBabe (Feb 9, 2013)

After looking at them, I'm hoping for #1 (except the wretched twistband), #8 for the curl cream and polish, #9 even though I have the fs BB cream already (love polish!  And Miss Jessies), I'd be cool with trying the dermablend concealer, if it's a decent sample size (box 25),

WDYT of the "Kiss Kiss Rendezvous"?  I'm curious, so I'd be cool with receiving that one too.
If anyone DOESN'T want the green color club polish, I'd be willing to swap for an extra or two...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, no shipping info or clicky truck, but my box updated and I got everything I didn't want
> 
> ...


 your box updated?


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 9, 2013)

how do you see the boxes sorry this is new to me


----------



## Rachael1 (Feb 9, 2013)

I think I got box 20...but I'm missing the conditioner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. How is their CS? What do they usually do if you are missing an item from your box?


----------



## CarmenVF (Feb 9, 2013)

> You know, this might make me sound like an idiot, but I honestly didn't realize Lancome was a brand anyone really cared about. I guess in my mind I just equated with with "old lady brand" and I have no idea why. Guess I've just never really heard anyone mention loving or using Lancome and it just isn't a brand I've ever really thought about.Â  That said, I'd be happy to try any of the products they're sending out this month.


 You are not alone, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 1-32 are all up, idk if there are only 32 boxes this month or more. But all of those are up alrdy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 How do you see the boxes ? Sorry I am new to this...


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viper4901* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you see the boxes ? Sorry I am new to this...


 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box1

Click on the link to see box 1. Then change the number (at the end of the link in the address bar) to see each different box. It went up to box39 for me.


----------



## daisyheadmaisy (Feb 9, 2013)

> I'm on Long Island &amp; got 28 inches. I'm snowed in!!!!Â :sadyes:


 Oh no that's lame! We were ok but I'm more west of center LI we got about 12 inches. Kids are estatic!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 9, 2013)

it arrived!!!




i'm happy not only with the box variety but also the sample sizes! i feel like birchbox really stepped it up this month.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 9, 2013)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box4

dang, they're bringing back stila this month!?!?! hopefully that means more samples for more boxes in the coming months.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it arrived!!!
> 
> ...


 Very nice box!!  That's one of the ones that would make me very happy!  What was the weight on it, if you know?


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *daisyheadmaisy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no that's lame! We were ok but I'm more west of center LI we got about 12 inches. Kids are estatic!


 Aww! They are adorable! Glad to see they are having fun 



 Oh, to be a kid again...


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it arrived!!!
> 
> ...


 YAY! Sample sizes seem HUGE compared to what I've been getting lately. I'm hopeful now!!!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *arp2489* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> YES! We kept power! I was SO scared with LIPA, but they had National Grid come in &amp; run things (which was a great idea). And thank you!!! I'll be catching up on all my TV shows!


 Wow. 28 inches is insane. But it's a great excuse to not have to do anything productive!

NYC isn't too bad...look like about 10 inches? But it's been plowed and shoveled. Plus the sun is shining bright!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Very nice box!!  That's one of the ones that would make me very happy!  What was the weight on it, if you know?


 it weighed 0.4300


----------



## meaganola (Feb 9, 2013)

> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box4 dang, they're bringing back stila this month!?!?! hopefully that means more samples for more boxes in the coming months.


 I'm hoping they get one specific color. I have fallen in live with these things, but I just can't justify spending actual money on them, so I get them from Birchbox with my points! ETA: I don't necessarily mean that I hope they send this particular color in boxes. I just want them to have it in the store.


----------



## rmj1585 (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmilyMak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do not have a clicky box yet and my shipping notice hasnt been sent either.  But in looking at all the links I see that box 27 says "My Current Box".  That must be mine... I wanted the Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle so that is good.  Few other good things in there too.  I really wanted the lip nip balm .  Box 28 would have been my dream box....


 Where did you see "My Current Box"?


----------



## EmilyMak (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmilyMak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do not have a clicky box yet and my shipping notice hasnt been sent either.  But in looking at all the links I see that box 27 says "My Current Box".  That must be mine... I wanted the Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle so that is good.  Few other good things in there too.  I really wanted the lip nip balm .  Box 28 would have been my dream box....


 Ok now it doesn't say "My Current Box" anymore. So confused.  Wonder if that will really be my box.  (my posts are lagging because Im new)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gracewilson (Feb 9, 2013)

My box was waiting for me when I got home from an overnight trip away this morning!!  It was super exciting to get one before the site updated; nice to be surprised since i have no self control.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  After looking through the pictures, mine is box 17 (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box17).  

It has:


Tigi Root Lifting Spray Mousse - I'll have to figure out how to use this, I don't do a lot of hair product usually
Hot Mama - very excited about this one, I've been wanting it since they first put it in boxes
Dr Jart - out of curiosity, I squeezed it to see how full it is.  Looks like it might have slightly more than the water fuse one did, but there's definitely a LOT of air in the tube
Juicy Couture-La-La perfume - I really liked the scent of this one; most of the other Juicy's I've smelled have been to floral or sweet or strong, but this is nice
Chocolate square - gone already of course!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Very happy with my box!  I actually don't think I'll be trying to trade anything out of it - for once!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm snowed in &amp; lost power over 16 hours ago. I don't know how much snow has fallen, but I can't even open my door. I hope the power comes back soon. I'm freezing &amp; have finished my homework. I'm liking the boxes this month, though. I love Twistbands &amp; hope I get something from them in one of my boxes, even though I have 4 from BB, 3 from Julep, &amp; 12 from Sephora. I would LOVE it if BB sent the Alex &amp; Isabelle double hair ties in future boxes. I have them and love them!


----------



## JessicaMarie (Feb 9, 2013)

Seems like there are 40 box variations and they are all up. I can get 23 different boxes! Most I think in a while, being as how I have been a member for a year. Snowed in here in Massachusetts. Hope everyone else impacted by the storm is safe. Still spitting snow here and the traffic ban is still in effect. Not sure if I will even have work tomorrow. We easily got 2 feet, maybe more. Stay safe everyone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## drk51284 (Feb 9, 2013)

I clicked through all the boxes and I can get 36 out of the 40.  That's crazy!

I'm in love with boxes 7, 14 &amp; 40. They actually made my pulse quicken!

It's a long shot... but a girl can dream.


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Feb 9, 2013)

Birchbox or Ipsy?  I might switch


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 9, 2013)

There are a lot of boxes this month. There are also a heck of a lot of boxes I can eliminate because of theBalm products I've already gotten, the Jouer Illuminating stuff, and the Vasanti (somehow one or more of these products are featured in all of the boxes with the Nicole Richie perfume, so I've lucked out on not getting that again. Yes!!). I'm not excited to wait until Monday to know which one I'm getting, but it could be worse. Boxes look awesome this month. I still hope I don't get the Jouer Matte cream. That illuminating one was just awful to me.


----------



## classybroad (Feb 9, 2013)

This is the longest I have waited for a box to even give me info still no tracking or box update on my page. I have over 30 inches of snow in Coram I am thinking I will not have mail until maybe Tuesday.


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 9, 2013)

> Seems like there are 40 box variations and they are all up. I can get 23 different boxes! Most I think in a while, being as how I have been a member for a year. Snowed in here in Massachusetts. Hope everyone else impacted by the storm is safe. Still spitting snow here and the traffic ban is still in effect. Not sure if I will even have work tomorrow. We easily got 2 feet, maybe more. Stay safe everyone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 How do you know how many boxes you can get and which they won't send you at all?


----------



## classybroad (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you know how many boxes you can get and which they won't send you at all?


If you already got a product in a past month they do not resend. It eliminates some boxes.


----------



## cari12 (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you know how many boxes you can get and which they won't send you at all?


 You're not supposed to get duplicates of products you've already received. It happens on occasion still, but usually your box will have all new to you items.


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh ok make sense now... Most of the doxes look really goos this month im excited....


----------



## cari12 (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm really excited for these boxes! My tracking info hasn't updated yet though so I can't even start guessing. Does anyone know if the boxes still update on our pages on the 10th if the 10th is a Sunday? 

There are only a few boxes with dupes for me, and everything I see that is a dupe is something I wouldn't mind having again. I definitely saw boxes I'd love more than others but nothing that was "oh please don't let me get that one!". The sample sizes look awesome too!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox or Ipsy?  I might switch


 It depends on what you are looking for. My birchboxes have had highs and lows just because of all the different box varieties and box envy, whereas Ipsy is a good deal and there is no "box envy" since everyone gets essentially the same thing. But even after 4 months of subbing with them I ended up with way too much lipgloss and black eyeliner, but if you're the type of person who likes to try new/different brands of items you might already have then it's worth it.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox or Ipsy?  I might switch


 Both!


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 9, 2013)

Now that I've seen the boxes, I'm leaning towards hoping for 7 or 14. I'm curly hair in my profile, so I will be surprised if they send me a box without one of the curly hair products in it. There are lots of other boxes that have at least one thing I'd love to try. I guess I'll know tomorrow.


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 9, 2013)

For those that have gone through the boxes, any idea what numbers the Welcome boxes are? I am on my iPad and keep accidentally deleting the entire link instead of just the box number.. Gah, it's making me crazy! I did a gift sub for a second box.


----------



## prachisrk (Feb 9, 2013)

I'd be happy as long as I got either Kiehls or Lancome. Considering my past record with Birchbox, I feel like I'm gonna get stuck with another crappy box.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 9, 2013)

> For those that have gone through the boxes, any idea what numbers the Welcome boxes are? I am on my iPad and keep accidentally deleting the entire link instead of just the box number.. Gah, it's making me crazy! I did a gift sub for a second box.


 My guess is none of them. The gift box is usually a mix of older items.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 9, 2013)

I just got my box today!  Box 19... so loving it!

I got:

-Color Club Polish in Wild Cactus (LOVE this color!)

-Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle (I have crazy frizzies, so huge YAY!)

-Dr Jart Detox BB Cream (Can't wait to try this against the Missha I recently bought)

-Juicy Couture La La (My first Juicy fragrance, to me it smells a LOT like DKNY Be Delicious, but slightly more floral.  I like it!)

-Ghirardelli Caramel Chocolate (NOMZ. Caramel is my true love)
Being an "fabulously wealthy 18-year old" is working out well for me 



 I have loved BOTH boxes since I switched my profile. Putting up pics soon!


----------



## prachisrk (Feb 9, 2013)

I looked through all the boxes and I'm annoyed cuz they made such a big deal about Lancome and its in only like 6 boxes. Such a tease.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 9, 2013)

Magicalmom what was the weight on your box?


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 9, 2013)

Ideal box if I could make my own:

Color Club polish

detangling hair spray

Stila eyeliner

Votiva candle! (love candles woo!)

misc. skincare item

Boxes I'd like based on what's show:

10 or 25. there were others but none I went OMGWANT quite like those. I'd honestly be happy with whatever this month, since I can't get any of the boxes I don't want.


----------



## SamAsh (Feb 9, 2013)

After looking through all the options, I would LOVE #1, 10, or 33. I really want either the nail polish or the candle! If I get a curly hair product, I'm going to scream. I have curly hair but never wear it that way and I changed my profile a couple months ago after getting Miss Jessies.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Magicalmom what was the weight on your box?


 That's the funny thing... tracking said it weighed 0.6895 lbs. but I didn't think it felt that heavy... Granted I got 2 kind of "heavy" things, the nail polish and the protector spray, the Dr. Jart is almost empty (grrrr) and the perfume and chocolate weigh very little.  Plus I haven't seen anyone else with that box weight. 

so, .6895..... maybe?


----------



## cari12 (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my box today!  Box 19... so loving it!
> 
> ...


 I totally stole your idea and changed my profile for this month to young, rich &amp; single too. We'll see what I get! Haha!


----------



## Matahari (Feb 9, 2013)

No box details yet in birchbox, but my shipping info says that it is 0.5670 lbs! Wonder what it could be?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Greetings from my New Hampshire driveway! And it's still coming down. My best friend picked a great day to go into labor lol. I've got to figure a way out of this somehow!


 I'm south of Boston, on the South Shore.  I had to climb out my window this morning because there is so much snow in front of my door, I cant open it.  There is close to 3 feet of snow, but in the drifts (like in front of my door) its close to 4 feet!   

I'm hoping to try some hair products from Birchbox this month.  I love my Oroflido, but I crave change now.  Plus, I'm going to try a new hair cut next week, so new products would be welcome.  I recieved Sebation's Potion 9 in my Glossybox and used that this morning - great product!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it arrived!!!
> 
> ...


I got the same box in today! 

I put the twist band on as soon as I picked it up, I dig it.  I think it's going to be something that I wear around the house only though.  I gobbled up the chocolate immediately.  I like the Dr Jart's formula of this product better than the water fuse.. I'll have to wear it for a day to see if it is better than Missha though.  It does seem to have decent coverage, and a more weightless formula than Missha based on the swatch on my hand. 

No interest in the lip/nip balm or the detangler (although I like the detangler's packaging) those are on the trade list.
Edited to add box weight: 0.4300 lbs


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 9, 2013)

Has Zadidoll posted the pictures of the boxes yet?


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Upstate looks Ok too, it's not snowing right now and there's even a little bit of sun, I'd say there's like 5''


 I'm glad NY and NJ didnt get clobbered by Nemo too badly.  You guys haven't even recovered from Sandy yet!


----------



## brandyk (Feb 9, 2013)

a couple people asked me about my review of the (in spoiler, although i doubt it's still a spoiler!)

*Dr. Jart+ Black Label Detox BB Beauty Balm*. I was interested in trying this â€“ the one item in my Birchbox I didnâ€™t want to give away. It brought up huge flakey patches on my face (Hello Birchbox stop sending my dry old skin mattifying crap). I tried to take a picture but failed. You wouldnâ€™t want to see it anyways. I was going to try it again today after slathering oil on my face, but I woke up to a GIGANTIC breakout (I never break out). I am very disappointed in this. I was pleasantly surprised to find the balm is tinted but that was the only thing I liked about it. It smeared on funny too. Kind of sat on top of my face.

 
 
 


. i sound like a big old negative nancy but it didn't work for me.


----------



## azurekitty (Feb 9, 2013)

When will the February 2013 items be available for free shipping?


----------



## lilsxkitten (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brandyk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> a couple people asked me about my review of the (in spoiler, although i doubt it's still a spoiler!)
> 
> ...


----------



## carolinemperry (Feb 9, 2013)

Spoiler Alert!!!

Just got my February 2013 box today. Nice and speedy delivery this month!!

I'm pretty happy with the box this month. Here's what was included: Dr. Jart+ Black Label Detox BB Beauty Balm, Juicy Couture Couture La La, Lancome Hypnose Drama Mascara, Ojon damage reverse Restorative Finishing Spray, Ghirardelli Milk &amp; Caramel Square.

Will try everything and report back.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *azurekitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When will the February 2013 items be available for free shipping?


 I hope soon!!! I so want to order one of those Secret Agent Beauty Secret Lip Affair items the second I get free shipping!


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I havr both the maracuja and the argan oil. I don't see much of a difference. I love tarte so I opted for the maracuja oil and then bought some JM argan oil. Honestly, they both do the same thing for your face. The maracuja has a smell to it and the JM doesn't (FYI, it isnt a overpowering scent. barely any lol)  I feel like my skin is just a bit more firm when I use the maracuja rather than the JM. The benefit of using argan oil rather than maracuja is that its more multi purpose. I use argan oil for a wide variety of things like hair, cuticles etc.
> 
> ...


 That was helptul!  Thank you for posting that!

I recieved a sample of Maracuja oil from Birchbox a few months ago.  I was really impressed with what it did for my skin, but I had forgotten all about it!  I subscribe to Birchbox x 2, Sample Society and Glossybox, plus I get a lot of samples from online shopping.  I get so many samples that I tend to forget which ones I liked! 

I saw a Josie Maran kit on QVC online that has small sizes of the argan oil, argan oil cleanser, a body butter with argan oil and a blush stick in a pretty pink for 28.00 plus shipping.  I looked for it on Sephora (I like getting samples and the points!), but they dont carry it.  I found it on the Josie Maran website for the same price but with free shipping.  I don't know how good a deal it is for the size of it, but I thought it was a good way to try some Argon oil products without investing a whole lot.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Feb 9, 2013)

I have 2 subscription boxes and for one of them I can only get 16 of the possible 40 boxes! That was because I already received the Vasanti, Joer moisture mattifer and luminizer, Mary-lou, and Stila smudge stick.  That unfortunately wiped out alot of boxes I really liked.  I'm still crossing my fingers for a nice surprise.....


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope soon!!! I so want to order one of those Secret Agent Beauty Secret Lip Affair items the second I get free shipping


 I want that just for the name of it!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 9, 2013)

Have we ever determined if we can receive the same product in another color? ie: stila smudge sticks/ jouer samples.......I think I remember hearing some had received jouer lip gloss twice, in two different colors, and also products like twist bands in diff colors. So I'm wondering if we can really rule out boxes with items we still might receive in a different color.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have we ever determined if we can receive the same product in another color? ie: stila smudge sticks/ jouer samples.......I think I remember hearing some had received jouer lip gloss twice, in two different colors, and also products like twist bands in diff colors. So I'm wondering if we can really rule out boxes with items we still might receive in a different color.


 They consider mmt and lmt totally different products. Also, they months where people got doubles of twistband/color club was when they sent them out in every box, so people who got the either one of those got it again.  I know at least with most things, it is one product/one time regardless of color.  (ex: you will only get eyeko's skinny eyeliner once, despite the color options.)  I can't really see them sending you a new smudge stick if you've already gotten one before.


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Actual non-beauty use for argan oil: You can give it to your cats as a treatment for hairballs. I found this out because one of my kitties *loves* to lick it off my face, and I was initially concerned it was toxic for cats, so I looked up whether it was poisonous. It turns out this is not the case. You can actually pour it on their food.


 Thats a great cat tip!  I have 2 long haired cats, and I just purchased some Argon oil!  That stuff really is multi-use!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Feb 9, 2013)

> Have we ever determined if we can receive the same product in another color? ie: stila smudge sticks/ jouer samples.......I think I remember hearing some had received jouer lip gloss twice, in two different colors, and also products like twist bands in diff colors. So I'm wondering if we can really rule out boxes with items we still might receive in a different color.


 I think it depends on whether they group them onto different collections. For example, Zoya or Color Club. If you receive something from the (completely making these names up) Earth collection, you would not get something from the Earth collection again, but if there's a Sky collection, you might see something from that collection. That's also why we might see twistbands over and over: There's the Signature Lace collection, the Lace Up for Fall collection, the bold solids, and the pastel bolds. Or the stila glazes: There was the lights/camera/action set, and now there's the Awesome Blossom set, so I think that means new colors that you might get even if you've received a glaze in the past (well, except for the part where I haven't looked at the boxes, so I don't actually know whether they're sending this stuff, so this is just an example). But if they don't add a new collection, I think you can rule that item out.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it depends on whether they group them onto different collections. For example, Zoya or Color Club. If you receive something from the (completely making these names up) Earth collection, you would not get something from the Earth collection again, but if there's a Sky collection, you might see something from that collection. That's also why we might see twistbands over and over: There's the Signature Lace collection, the Lace Up for Fall collection, the bold solids, and the pastel bolds. Or the stila glazes: There was the lights/camera/action set, and now there's the Awesome Blossom set, so I think that means new colors that you might get even if you've received a glaze in the past (well, except for the part where I haven't looked at the boxes, so I don't actually know whether they're sending this stuff, so this is just an example). But if they don't add a new collection, I think you can rule that item out.


 I've received 3 twist bands and maybe 3 color clubs.....so that makes sense!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 9, 2013)

So I just got an email that my BB is snowed in and will ship the 13th. Oh well, still earlier than last month!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 9, 2013)

Just received emails on both of my accounts that my box(es) were supposed to ship tomorrow but due to the storm, won't ship until the 13th. :-( oh well. Good news is I'm in Jersey so (hopefully) shipping shouldn't take too long to get to me.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Feb 9, 2013)

Got the same email. Not that it really matters to me, but I'm surprised they didn't throw 100 points at us to keep the uproar to a minimum. Wishful thinking I guess, hehe.


----------



## prachisrk (Feb 9, 2013)

I got the same too. I hope they actually send them out no later than the 13th this time, but I have my doubts.


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow. 28 inches is insane. But it's a great excuse to not have to do anything productive!
> 
> NYC isn't too bad...look like about 10 inches? But it's been plowed and shoveled. Plus the sun is shining bright!


 Exactly! I'm still in my PJ's and have been watching House of Cards all day! I am being slightly productive..throwing a blog post in here &amp; there.

And yeah that sounds about right for NYC. The roads over here look like Zombieland..cars abandoned in the middle of main highways. But thank goodness for the sun, starting to melt some of this snow!


----------



## cari12 (Feb 9, 2013)

Just got the email too. It already takes a couple weeks to get my box so what's a few days more ;-)

I'm guessing they won't have our boxes updated on our pages until the 11th then, unless it's automatically set to happen on the 10th since tomorrow is Sunday and they mentioned in the email that they'll be out of the office until Monday.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm excited to see what box I get.  LOTS of ones I can get!  I'd even take a twistband headband!  I'm forever losing my headbands for when I wash my face.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ineri218 (Feb 9, 2013)

Just received the same email and its understandable. We are all snowed in lol.


----------



## Ineri218 (Feb 9, 2013)

I guess they figure it is something out of their control. They can not control the weather.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Feb 9, 2013)

Just saw the email... Only reason I'm semi-disappointed is because with the original shipping date I would have gotten it before/on my birthday (the 14th). Now there's no chance! Totally understandable though.


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 9, 2013)

My box came today. The weight was .5330

Beauty protector leave in conditioner. Can always use this for my sad dry hair.

Color Club Mini- Wild Cactus. Always love polish.

Dr Jart BB Balm. Doubt it is as wonderful as my Skin79. But will give it a try.

Juicy Couture- Couture La La. I actually like the smell.

Chocolate square. Yum!

I like my box. No complaints except there wasn't more chocolate.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 9, 2013)

OK managed to find an item I wanted that ships free in "January", so I placed my order:

Foreign Intelligence Flirt gloss - $16

Amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask - $12

Chuao Assorted Chocopod $7.95

Pick Two (Reve Miel Cleanser &amp; Mouthwash) - $10

(I do not want the stupid mouthwash, but I was getting a sample pack free anyway and I didn't want tea or lotion! And I needed a cleanser. Ergo, mouthwash. Blah.)

Total - $45.95

-$10 Free Pick 2

-$10 BBLEARNVEST Code

-$10 for 100 Points

Free Shipping for the Amika Mask (Jan item)

=$15.95, less than the cost of the gloss!

Yay me!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 9, 2013)

I received the email as well. I don't know why, but the thought of "Your box is snowed in!" just sounds so cute and funny XD I see a visual of it shivering in a pile of snow saying: "I must get to Cookie! I must!" lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 9, 2013)

Twinsies!!! And this sounds like a much more accurate box weight! Someone definitely had their fingers on the scale when they shipped mine!



> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box came today. The weight was .5330
> 
> ...


----------



## cbs73 (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received the email as well. I don't know why, but the thought of "Your box is snowed in!" just sounds so cute and funny XD I see a visual of it shivering in a pile of snow saying: "I must get to Cookie! I must!" lol


 Same here.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 9, 2013)

> They consider mmt and lmt totally different products. Also, they months where people got doubles of twistband/color club was when they sent them out in every box, so people who got the either one of those got it again. Â I know at least with most things, it is one product/one time regardless of color. Â (ex: you will only get eyeko's skinny eyeliner once, despite the color options.) Â I can't really see them sending you a new smudge stick if you've already gotten one before.


 I've seen people here get multiple eyekos in different colors on separate months. I remember seeing that someone wrote birchbox asking why.


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Feb 9, 2013)

> Wondering if any of you veteran BB subbers know if BB's ever given out a lip plumper? Or perhaps have a recommendation for one? Especially the kind with cumulative results and actually helps stimulate collagen-production, as opposed to the kind that's just (basically) capsicum extract? &lt;3 Thank you in advance! &lt;3


I love Cover FX mint glaze. I am not sure it "plumps" as much as it smooths out any fine lines. It smells nice, it doesn't burn, sting or tingle, and it works wonders on chapped or dry lips. I have had great success with it. It really gives my lips a more youthful look. It is one of my favorite products.


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thats a great cat tip!  I have 2 long haired cats, and I just purchased some Argon oil!  That stuff really is multi-use!


 I would double check. Not all Argan oil is food grade. They process it differently for consumption vs skincare.


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 9, 2013)

Same here and no clickty truck !



> So I just got an email that my BB is snowed in and will ship the 13th. Oh well, still earlier than last month!


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's up to 39 now! Not feeling most of them, tbh. I really dislike it when they feature something in the video and only put it in one or two boxes, ie the Lancome stuff.
> ...


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would double check. Not all Argan oil is food grade. They process it differently for consumption vs skincare.


 Good point.  I will check on that.  My cats and I thank you for mentioning that.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have we ever determined if we can receive the same product in another color? ie: stila smudge sticks/ jouer samples.......I think I remember hearing some had received jouer lip gloss twice, in two different colors, and also products like twist bands in diff colors. So I'm wondering if we can really rule out boxes with items we still might receive in a different color.


 Arggh!  I didn't think getting a different shade of Jouer MMT or luminizing tint would count.  I've sampled them both in past boxes and was not thrilled. LOL, here's to hoping!


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 9, 2013)

I havent looked at the boxes yet, other than what a few people here have posted.  Tomorrow is the big reveal - hopefully!  I can't wait to see what Birchbox delights are in store for me this month! 

I have 2 accounts.  This is my 14th month with my first account, and my 12th month with the other.  Last month was the first time I received duplicate boxes and I almost never recieve duplicate samples.  I absolutley adore every single item from last month and I was glad to get 2 of the same boxes.  Luckily, the duplicate samples I recieved were products I really liked too.  However, I'm really hoping for 2 completely different boxes this month.  I want to sample so many of the new products on the website this month!

Also, in case anyone is interested in knowing this: My profiles on both accounts are identical.


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you to the person that posted the bblearnvest code. I used it and my BB points to get the LashEm serum for 20 bucks. I really like the stuff!

Just looked at your blog. Love your random thoughts post. I have a little man learning to read too.



> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Twinsies!!! And this sounds like a much more accurate box weight! Someone definitely had their fingers on the scale when they shipped mine!


----------



## BirchboxBabe (Feb 9, 2013)

I use the Dr. Jart's in my regular makeup routine, it's actually really improved the condition of my combination skin.   I look all glowy now...but apparently, it doesn't mix with some skin types.  I wouldn't mind getting it in my BB even though I already use it, just throw it in my go bag.


----------



## Candyfloss1 (Feb 9, 2013)

I've looked through all the boxes, and the only one that made me go "yay" was unlucky 13. It's weird, I was very excited by the preview video. Now I can't remember why. Oh well.


----------



## tnbryan (Feb 9, 2013)

Did anyone else receive a super dry, unusable tube of mascara in their box?


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 9, 2013)

> it arrived!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



i'm happy not only with the box variety but also the sample sizes! i feel like birchbox really stepped it up this month. I got the same! I had already said this wasn't my dream box, but I would be happy with it. And I am! Were only a few I saw that didn't appeal to me. Can't wait for my welcome box.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 9, 2013)

I got an email saying my box shipped. I'm surprised because I thought for sure it would be snowed in and delayed to New hampshire.


----------



## melonz (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ideal box if I could make my own:
> 
> ...


 I would only love 10 or 25 also! *fingers crossed*


----------



## JessicaMarie (Feb 9, 2013)

Aww I'm super bummed. They don't have Kiehl's Abyssine Cream + available. Only way I could find it in the shop is by clicking the link on the eye cream's page. I hope they bring it back.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 9, 2013)

> Aww I'm super bummed. They don't have Kiehl's Abyssine Cream + available. Only way I could find it in the shop is by clicking the link on the eye cream's page. I hope they bring it back.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Kiehl's has a promo offering 8 samples with any order right now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lmda (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have we ever determined if we can receive the same product in another color? ie: stila smudge sticks/ jouer samples.......I think I remember hearing some had received jouer lip gloss twice, in two different colors, and also products like twist bands in diff colors. So I'm wondering if we can really rule out boxes with items we still might receive in a different color.


 I have received 2 essie polishes, 2 color club polishes, 2 jouer lip glosses (all different colors), and the jouer matte and luminizing tints, all on the same account. When I got the second lip gloss I emailed to ask if this counts as a repeat, and they said no because it's a different shade. The jouer tint samples I've already received were good matches for my skin tone, so I hope I don't get any more.


----------



## JenniferV (Feb 9, 2013)

I got my box today.  Not a bad box (to me), but I am kinda bummed I only got 4 reviewable things.


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 9, 2013)

I just got the email that states my Birchbox is "snowed in" and wont ship until the 13th.  This probably means they wont have the pictures of the boxes up until the 13th too, since they don't post them until the boxes ship.  UGH!

I can be pretty patient when it comes to my box shipping, as long as I can see it online.  It's the not knowing what is in it that kills me!


----------



## JessicaMarie (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kiehl's has a promo offering 8 samples with any order right now.


 Thanks for telling me. It's a nice incentive. I was going to take advantage of the 10 off 35 code and use my points to get a new tub for 18 dollars. Mine has about one more use left in it. Guess I shouldn't have waiting until I was almost out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> your box updated?


 My box did update, but I still have no clicky truck, or shipping info


----------



## gemstone (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got the email that states my Birchbox is "snowed in" and wont ship until the 13th.  This probably means they wont have the pictures of the boxes up until the 13th too, since they don't post them until the boxes ship.  UGH!
> 
> I can be pretty patient when it comes to my box shipping, as long as I can see it online.  It's the not knowing what is in it that kills me!


 Actually, they still posted the boxes on the 10th in November, even though most boxes shipped late because of the storm.


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 9, 2013)

Hmm, I got an email a few hours ago saying my box shipped. Nothing about it being snowed in!


----------



## AMaas (Feb 9, 2013)

The pictures are up!  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box1


----------



## beautynewbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Box twins! I am very happy with all of it! I can't wait to see what my main account gets  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I just got my box today! Â Box 19... so loving it! I got:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Box 19 contents!
> ...





Spoiler: Box 19 contents!



Being an "fabulously wealthy 18-year old" is working out well for meÂ 




Â I have loved BOTH boxes since I switched my profile. Putting up pics soon!


----------



## luckynmba13 (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got the email that states my Birchbox is "snowed in" and wont ship until the 13th.  This probably means they wont have the pictures of the boxes up until the 13th too, since they don't post them until the boxes ship.  UGH!
> 
> I can be pretty patient when it comes to my box shipping, as long as I can see it online.  It's the not knowing what is in it that kills me!


 Mine too =(


----------



## libedon (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got the email that states my Birchbox is "snowed in" and wont ship until the 13th.  This probably means they wont have the pictures of the boxes up until the 13th too, since they don't post them until the boxes ship.  UGH!
> 
> I can be pretty patient when it comes to my box shipping, as long as I can see it online.  It's the not knowing what is in it that kills me!


 Same boat. wamp wamp. It sucks when people already have their boxes and I won't have mine for another few weeks. Oh well, nothing anyone is in control of!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 9, 2013)

My boxes (both!!) uploaded for a second but then when i navigated away and back it went back to January's box!  I repeat...  TEASE!


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Box twins! I am very happy with all of it! I can't wait to see what my main account gets


 This is what I got too...I'm pretty pleased with everything!


----------



## Jennifer Love (Feb 9, 2013)

I've only gotten 1 full size item in my 6 months.  And that was the awful-smelling ModelCo lipgloss.  Unless you count the Luna bar &amp; the fortune cookie, which I'm not.  But it's cool.  I'd actually prefer 6 deluxe size samples over 3 packets and a full size item.  I like trying things.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 9, 2013)

I just got my shipping notification.... ummm lol ... with all that snow out east... I don't think so.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 9, 2013)

leaving the fun and going to sleep AGAIN.  I'll meditate on no Dr. Jart, primers, moisture tints, headbands or miss Richie and see what I end up with in the morning.  Everything else would be perfect!  (The chocolate's going straight to my happy mom!)


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it depends on whether they group them onto different collections. For example, Zoya or Color Club. If you receive something from the (completely making these names up) Earth collection, you would not get something from the Earth collection again, but if there's a Sky collection, you might see something from that collection. That's also why we might see twistbands over and over: There's the Signature Lace collection, the Lace Up for Fall collection, the bold solids, and the pastel bolds. Or the stila glazes: There was the lights/camera/action set, and now there's the Awesome Blossom set, so I think that means new colors that you might get even if you've received a glaze in the past (well, except for the part where I haven't looked at the boxes, so I don't actually know whether they're sending this stuff, so this is just an example). But if they don't add a new collection, I think you can rule that item out.


Oh no! That means I will never ever get "Put a Pin in It." I got the dark gray color instead, I think "Status Uptade." Oh well, I've still got Julep.


----------



## MomOf5InKs (Feb 9, 2013)

I got my box today, though my box on the site still hasn't updated yet so I can't do any reviews yet.  I got box 3, which I'm okay with, but it seems a lot of the boxes are only getting 4 items to review this month?  I needed 5 to put me over 400 points, but I guess I'll be waiting.  Or ordering...lol  

Here's the link to my box, I still have yet to figure out the spoiler thing...   



   hehe

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box3

The only thing I wasn't impressed with at all was the mascara, which was really dried out.  Outside of that, I'm happy to try everything else, especially the cream hairspray.


----------



## ddave (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *carolinemperry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Spoiler Alert!!!
> 
> ...


 That's an awesome box! What was your shipping weight?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Box twins! I am very happy with all of it! I can't wait to see what my main account gets





> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is what I got too...I'm pretty pleased with everything!


 Yay Twinsies! Triplesies? I'm definitely happy with my items, I just got my blog review up, and I plan on using every item!  Definitely a successful month when nothing goes on the trade list.







  &lt;---Triplesies!


----------



## Dollysantana (Feb 9, 2013)

Off topic algenist is giving away free samples! Facebook page  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Feb 9, 2013)

anyone else have the box weight of 0.5710? if so, did you get your box yet?


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good point.  I will check on that.  My cats and I thank you for mentioning that.


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am happy your cats are thankful!


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My boxes (both!!) uploaded for a second but then when i navigated away and back it went back to January's box!  I repeat...  TEASE!


 same!!!!!!!


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Feb 9, 2013)

I flipped through all 40 boxes and some look great! I'm on edge to know since last month sucked for me. Trying not to peek on my own box until it comes in the mail though!

Hoping for some Wei products and NOT curly hair products since there are tons of them and I have pretty fine hair.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 9, 2013)

For those planning orders based on the brands with free shipping this month, the February store is up now! There is nowhere near the number of hair products I was expecting based on the New Products page.


----------



## Jackieblue (Feb 9, 2013)

Wow, people are such idiots! Why did I read the comments on the BB Facebook again? Including one from a person complaining the she lives in Minnesota where it is cold and snowy and she still gets mail so what is the problem? The comments made me feel kind of pissy toward some of these people, and I may or may not have posted the following: #FirstWorldProblems Dear Birchbox, Why can't you control the weather? Seriously people, I also live in an area where we are used to dealing with life going on in subzero temps and feet and feet of snow, but at least I recognize that most of the country does not live like this. Have some empathy for others. And all of you people who are "switching" to Ipsy...some people like chocolate, some people like vanilla, and some people even get a double scoop and order both. If it gets hot one day and your chocolate ice cream melts too quickly so you decide in a snit you are ONLY going to eat vanilla and quit chocolate altogether, there are plenty of others happy to eat your share of the chocolate. (Your $10 box is delayed a few days. Suck it up, Buttercup. Sheesh.)


----------



## meaganola (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow, people are such idiots! Why did I read the comments on the BB Facebook again? Including one from a person complaining the she lives in Minnesota where it is cold and snowy and she still gets mail so what is the problem? The comments made me feel kind of pissy toward some of these people, and I may or may not have posted the following:
> 
> #FirstWorldProblems Dear Birchbox, Why can't you control the weather? Seriously people, I also live in an area where we are used to dealing with life going on in subzero temps and feet and feet of snow, but at least I recognize that most of the country does not live like this. Have some empathy for others. And all of you people who are "switching" to Ipsy...some people like chocolate, some people like vanilla, and some people even get a double scoop and order both. If it gets hot one day and your chocolate ice cream melts too quickly so you decide in a snit you are ONLY going to eat vanilla and quit chocolate altogether, there are plenty of others happy to eat your share of the chocolate. (Your $10 box is delayed a few days. Suck it up, Buttercup. Sheesh.)


 "Suck it up, Buttercup" is a a phrase I use with alarming frequency, particularly with a certain coworker who is a self-professed narcissist who admits that she just can't be bothered to look at anything in the world except in the way it affects here directly.  I'm very glad to see I'm not the only one who uses it!

ETA:  I am going to be greatly amused when people who switch to ipsy discover the...  let's call it a quality difference between ipsy and Birchbox.  I like them both, but ipsy seems targeted at people who shop at, well, Target, and Birchbox seems geared towards the Sephora crowd.  I personally shop at both, but I highly doubt you're going to see stila show up in an ipsy bag, and I would be shocked to see Nyx in a Birchbox.


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 9, 2013)

I couldnt have said it better !



> Wow, people are such idiots! Why did I read the comments on the BB Facebook again? Including one from a person complaining the she lives in Minnesota where it is cold and snowy and she still gets mail so what is the problem? The comments made me feel kind of pissy toward some of these people, and I may or may not have posted the following: #FirstWorldProblems Dear Birchbox, Why can't you control the weather? Seriously people, I also live in an area where we are used to dealing with life going on in subzero temps and feet and feet of snow, but at least I recognize that most of the country does not live like this. Have some empathy for others. And all of you people who are "switching" to Ipsy...some people like chocolate, some people like vanilla, and some people even get a double scoop and order both. If it gets hot one day and your chocolate ice cream melts too quickly so you decide in a snit you are ONLY going to eat vanilla and quit chocolate altogether, there are plenty of others happy to eat your share of the chocolate. (Your $10 box is delayed a few days. Suck it up, Buttercup. Sheesh.)


----------



## CaliMel (Feb 9, 2013)

I am one of the ones whose box got delayed, but I don't mind.

honestly, I would rather they don't risk themselves to deliver things when it's storming like that! Plus, my first thoughts when I heard about the storms were not "OMG My birchbox!" it was more along the lines of "oh no, all those people who live where Sandy hit and are still trying to fix up their houses."

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm not saying I'm a better person. But I haven't even looked on FB because it would probably make me really annoyed to read peoples comments on BB's page lol.

I looked at my box and it's really not that amazing. I'm not really excited about anything in it. It's not BAD, but I'm so tired of getting some of the items over and over again.

I got box 1.
The chocolate is good, I love those squares.
But seriously, ANOTHER color club polish and twist band? That makes about 5 of those I've gotten in the same box every single time. I don't like color club polishes at all.
Then I'm getting nipple cream? Really? I know it's for lips, but again, I've gotten about 20 million lipglosses and stuff from them.
The body gel looks alright, but not excited about it either.

This box is a dud to me. I'm actually glad my last box will be next month because I haven't been wowed by anything I've gotten in the year I subbed. It's not their fault, this just isn't a good sub match for me personally.


----------



## Jackieblue (Feb 9, 2013)

> "Suck it up, Buttercup" is a a phrase I use with alarming frequency, particularly with a certain coworker who is a self-professed narcissist who admits that she just can't be bothered to look at anything in the world except in the way it affects here directly. Â I'm very glad to see I'm not the only one who uses it! ETA: Â I am going to be greatly amused when people who switch to ipsy discover the... Â let's call it a quality difference between ipsy and Birchbox. Â I like them both, but ipsy seems targeted at people who shop at, well, Target, and Birchbox seems geared towards the Sephora crowd. Â I personally shop at both, but I highly doubt you're going to see stila show up in an ipsy bag, and I would be shocked to see Nyx in a Birchbox.


 That sounds like a perfect use for the phrase. I think it's that sense of entitlement that really makes that phrase so necessary, LOL. Yeah, plenty of people enjoy Ipsy. What you said about the markets seems to be true most of the time. The only thing they seem to have in common with BB (other than the obvious fact that they are both monthly beauty subscriptions) is that they both cost $10 per month. Plenty of people even subscribe to both. I just get so tired of the whole "switch to Ipsy" thing on FB, like it's illegal to subscribe to both or they are exactly the same so you only need one.


----------



## Jackieblue (Feb 9, 2013)

CaliMel, I don't know you or the FB posters but I can tell by your post that you *are* a better person!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm with you on this. My first thought though was, "I want box!" but honestly I rather the people on the East Coast be safe and sound. An extra week isn't going to kill me and there's nothing critical that I absolutely have to have right this minute. Here's what I wrote on my own blog, "_I am so jealous of those who already got their boxes. Looks like mine will be delayed a few days which means I probably won't see my box until March.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *sigh* Oh well, I'll live. I hope those on the East Coast are warm and safe._"



> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am one of the ones whose box got delayed, but I don't mind.
> 
> ...


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "Suck it up, Buttercup" is a a phrase I use with alarming frequency, particularly with a certain coworker who is a self-professed narcissist who admits that she just can't be bothered to look at anything in the world except in the way it affects here directly.  I'm very glad to see I'm not the only one who uses it!
> 
> ETA:  I am going to be greatly amused when people who switch to ipsy discover the...  let's call it a quality difference between ipsy and Birchbox.  I like them both, but ipsy seems targeted at people who shop at, well, Target, and Birchbox seems geared towards the Sephora crowd.  I personally shop at both, but I highly doubt you're going to see stila show up in an ipsy bag, and I would be shocked to see Nyx in a Birchbox.


 I agree that BB is geared more toward a "Sephora" crowd but I think ipsy is a mix of "drug store" brands and higher end items. I've gotten Benefit, Clarins, Josie Maran, Urban Decay as well as some higher end brands I've never heard of in my ipsy bags.


----------



## supermary (Feb 9, 2013)

Two of my three boxes have arrived!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am not sure how to put pics under a spoiler, and I don't want to spoil anyone, so here are the links to my boxes:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box17

and

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box38

I'm pretty happy with the boxes, although I have so many theBalm samples now since I get 3 boxes a month and they've been sending those samples out for a few months now. I have 3 MaryLouManizers and 3 Hot Mamas now, so at least I won't be getting them again. The samples sizes in both boxes were pretty decent, especially the hair products. My third box is the one that has me as a trendy, rich teenager so I am very interested to see what will be coming in that one.


----------



## jewdiful (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's just a riff on 911.  Benefit LOVES clever product names (the POREfessional, high beam, they're real!)


 OHHH haha, it's so obvious now that you point it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks for clearing that up for me!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow, people are such idiots! Why did I read the comments on the BB Facebook again? Including one from a person complaining the she lives in Minnesota where it is cold and snowy and she still gets mail so what is the problem? The comments made me feel kind of pissy toward some of these people, and I may or may not have posted the following:
> 
> #FirstWorldProblems Dear Birchbox, Why can't you control the weather? Seriously people, I also live in an area where we are used to dealing with life going on in subzero temps and feet and feet of snow, but at least I recognize that most of the country does not live like this. Have some empathy for others. And all of you people who are "switching" to Ipsy...some people like chocolate, some people like vanilla, and some people even get a double scoop and order both. If it gets hot one day and your chocolate ice cream melts too quickly so you decide in a snit you are ONLY going to eat vanilla and quit chocolate altogether, there are plenty of others happy to eat your share of the chocolate. (Your $10 box is delayed a few days. Suck it up, Buttercup. Sheesh.)


 Honestly, I really hate their facebook page. I just went there to look at the comments and commented on a few. Someone asked why they have to wait to join. My answer is that there is a line of other people waiting to join too. Seriously! BB has a subscriber base in the hundreds of thousands (i think) so they can't just accept everyone otherwise they would need more people packing and a bigger facility. Then someone asks If they will get a box this month, well if you are subscribed and charged, then you will probably get one. Maybe a little late since nemo is hitting them. Another thing is the "I want more makeup" If you want makeup go to ipsy. I sub to both and ipsy gives more makeup, but the quality isnt always as great. I rather have a sample of stila than a full size of a brand I don't really know of.  Granted, some months had brands like UD or Josie maran. But birchbox is a little more consistant. If I had to cut down to one sub, it would be birchbox. Plus, the point system is pretty good at birchbox. The tradeoff with ipsy is that you don't get that option. Idk, the people that whine on the facebook page get really irritating.  Rant over.


----------



## 108Jessica (Feb 9, 2013)

Now in the BB shop, with a $75 purchase, you can receive a free DDF set valued at $127; it includes two full-sized items: Protective Eye Cream and Erase Eye Gel along with a travel-sized Amplifying Elixir.  Pretty darn awesome!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 9, 2013)

I just went to check out the FB page... and had to stop and come back here before my fingers took over and typed out a snarkful rant at the "this is the second time my box has been late, I hope you people don't make this a HABIT" commenters.  Yes... they're totally making it a habit to be hit by hurricanes and blizzards JUST TO INCONVENIENCE YOU.   Ugh.  Sorry, couldn't stop my fingers that time.

Quick question though for those of us that got the Dr. Jart+ sample... Is your little tube full?  Mine is just about empty.  I had trouble squeezing out even enough for a swatch, and I think I'm going to have to cut the tube open to get enough to cover my face a time or two.  I'm just trying to see if this is an issue with everyone's or if mine is messed up. Thanks!


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 9, 2013)

The fb people are terrible! I love MUT. Nice people and good mods. The fb people act like its the last $10 in the world and they must squeeze out every drop. Someone said "this is small I wouldn't pay $1 for it" at a box that had like a $20 value. Ok... I look at it as one less cocktail or a couple of trips to Starbucks. Plus the rewards points! I have no interest in ipsy. I'm not going to go on their site and whine about it though.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just went to check out the FB page... and had to stop and come back here before my fingers took over and typed out a snarkful rant at the "this is the second time my box has been late, I hope you people don't make this a HABIT" commenters.  Yes... they're totally making it a habit to be hit by hurricanes and blizzards JUST TO INCONVENIENCE YOU.   Ugh.  Sorry, couldn't stop my fingers that time.
> 
> Quick question though for those of us that got the Dr. Jart+ sample... Is your little tube full?  Mine is just about empty.  I had trouble squeezing out even enough for a swatch, and I think I'm going to have to cut the tube open to get enough to cover my face a time or two.  I'm just trying to see if this is an issue with everyone's or if mine is messed up. Thanks!


 I noticed that my tube had a lot of air in it too. I'm hoping to have enough to try it at least once!


----------



## BisousDarling (Feb 9, 2013)

I don't even dare go to their Facebook page. When I first got the email, I thought, so why don't they give us points? And then I realized that it's nature and uncontrollable so I shouldn't expect anything from them! I'm glad to see that everyone here is completely levelheaded and practical, one of the reasons I really like MUT.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I did get one of my boxes today though! It came a few days early, so I was happy! I got box 17 and I have no clue how to do a spoiler on my phone, so that's all I'll say  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Feb 10, 2013)

February shop is up, my box page isn't though


----------



## page5 (Feb 10, 2013)

> I just went to check out the FB page... and had to stop and come back here before my fingers took over and typed out a snarkful rant at the "this is the second time my box has been late, I hope you people don't make this a HABIT" commenters. Â Yes... they're totally making it a habit to be hit by hurricanes and blizzards JUST TO INCONVENIENCE YOU. Â  Ugh. Â Sorry, couldn't stop my fingers that time. Quick question though for those of us that got the Dr. Jart+ sample... Is your little tube full? Â Mine is just about empty. Â I had trouble squeezing out even enough for a swatch, and I think I'm going to have to cut the tube open to get enough to cover my face a time or two. Â I'm just trying to see if this is an issue with everyone's or if mine is messed up. Thanks!


 What's the number of milliliters listed on the tube? Last year I received a dr jart sample that was listed as 2 ml which equates to 1/3 of a teaspoon even though the tube was designed to hold more. I could only squeeze enough product out to cover half of my face.


----------



## lunadust (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just went to check out the FB page... and had to stop and come back here before my fingers took over and typed out a snarkful rant at the "this is the second time my box has been late, I hope you people don't make this a HABIT" commenters.  Yes... they're totally making it a habit to be hit by hurricanes and blizzards JUST TO INCONVENIENCE YOU.   Ugh.  Sorry, couldn't stop my fingers that time.


 I already expected it to be late before I got the email. Some people only think of themselves.


----------



## bwgraham (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Off topic algenist is giving away free samples! Facebook page


 thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sillylilly05 (Feb 10, 2013)

i need box 22 please!!


----------



## sillylilly05 (Feb 10, 2013)

and they can send me all the dry shampoo they want but nothing will ever beat baby powder.. NOTHING


----------



## bwgraham (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *supermary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Two of my three boxes have arrived!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am not sure how to put pics under a spoiler, and I don't want to spoil anyone, so here are the links to my boxes:
> 
> ...


 how much did your boxes weigh?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just went to check out the FB page... and had to stop and come back here before my fingers took over and typed out a snarkful rant at the "this is the second time my box has been late, I hope you people don't make this a HABIT" commenters.  Yes... they're totally making it a habit to be hit by hurricanes and blizzards JUST TO INCONVENIENCE YOU.   Ugh.  Sorry, couldn't stop my fingers that time.
> 
> Quick question though for those of us that got the Dr. Jart+ sample... Is your little tube full?  Mine is just about empty.  I had trouble squeezing out even enough for a swatch, and I think I'm going to have to cut the tube open to get enough to cover my face a time or two.  I'm just trying to see if this is an issue with everyone's or if mine is messed up. Thanks!


 Totally agree! And about the dr. jart, I didn't get this black version, but when i got mine last year, the tube had very little product inside.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 10, 2013)

Totes jealous that some boxes are already updating!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i need box 22 please!!


 That one looks pretty good! I hope my box will have some of these: JC couture la la perfume, the candle, either the ojon spray or detangler (im not picky), the concealer sample, jouer MMT hopefully in chamomille,   and fingers crossed for the secret agent gloss!!!!! thats the one item I want the most!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Totes jealous that some boxes are already updating!


 what do you mean? Like people's dashboards are updating or the box numbers are?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 10, 2013)

> what do you mean? Like people's dashboards are updating or the box numbers are?


 Could have swore some said they knew what box they were getting because it had updated...I could be wrong though! If so, totes jelly! ETA: Cali mentioned her box was delayed, but that she could see the contents.


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 10, 2013)

It's funny.  A few months ago there was a box that contained a candle and people were LIVID they were getting one.  Now I'm seeing not a single complaint, but some actually hoping for one.  What gives?  Not being snarky, just struck me as odd.


----------



## cari12 (Feb 10, 2013)

Dang. Tough crowd on FB.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Could have swore some said they knew what box they were getting because it had updated...I could be wrong though! If so, totes jelly!
> ...


 hopefully it will be updated by the time I wake up tomorrow! Also, the chocolates made me crave some so I stopped at the store today and picked up a big bag of the assorted caramels. and the whole bag was $5 for the bigger size. I don't know how they are getting $4.25 for the normal sized one....


----------



## Missglammygirl (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's funny.  A few months ago there was a box that contained a candle and people were LIVID they were getting one.  Now I'm seeing not a single complaint, but some actually hoping for one.  What gives?  Not being snarky, just struck me as odd.


 I loveeee candles. Some people i guess prefer makeup. I don't mind getting a cute little candle. Also, this time around, the boxes that feature the candle seem to be a decent box. Last time it was a tiny sample filled box with a different $10 candle. So I think they were pissed because they rather have a makeup item than a candle.

like https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box25


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 10, 2013)

I looooove Ghiradelli - San Francisco baby right here.

I am a little peeved that its in BB since you can pretty much get it any where for a decent price - especially after holidays. And my campus isn't too far from the Ghiradelli outlet here in WI where they let you sample as much as you'd like (i think...whoops. no one stopped me from "sampling" chocolate while shopping 



) The normal sized bag is definitely cheaper than $4.25 at target/cvs/etc.



> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 10, 2013)

The one plus side to Ghiradelli being in the BB store is at least we can review it for points!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Feb 10, 2013)

I really want this one! https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box27 or this one https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box32    Fingers crossed for either one! hopefully 32!  Im thinking of ordering the gloss in foreign intellegence if I dont get it in my box. It looks so pretty!

And this one has the little candle and it looks so cute! https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box10

The hair product in this one looks like a good size https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box13

as long as I don't get box 15 and 16, I should be happy with BB this month.


----------



## CaliMel (Feb 10, 2013)

Yup!
I wasn't sure if my box would show, since I am one of the ones whose box got delayed. But when I checked a little bit ago, it has the contents listed and the box number when I mouse over the photo [even though it's just a photo of a plain birchbox!]

Hopefully they get everyones updated soon, so you can at least check it out.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 10, 2013)

> The one plus side to Ghiradelli being in the BB store is at least we can review it for points!


 It's not actually in the store and available for purchase, though. If you try to order it, you get directed to your local grocery store. I'm not sure they will in fact give us points for it since they're not selling it


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's not actually in the store and available for purchase, though. If you try to order it, you get directed to your local grocery store. I'm not sure they will in fact give us points for it since they're not selling it


 Ohhhh didn't realize that they direct you to the grocery! Thats good! Sad about the points though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hopefully I won't get one...but chocolate...but points!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's not actually in the store and available for purchase, though. If you try to order it, you get directed to your local grocery store. I'm not sure they will in fact give us points for it since they're not selling it


 There's still a chance that we'll get points for it. Birchbox has never sold Essie in their store, it always directs you to essie.com, but both times I received Essie nailpolish I was able to review it, same with the Diorshow mascara.


----------



## MAYD7NA (Feb 10, 2013)

my tracking is still not updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MAYD7NA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my tracking is still not updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 They sent out emails earlier today and posted on their FB that they were having to delay the shipment of some boxes due to the snow storm, but are planning to have them out before the 13th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 10, 2013)

my box has not updated yet and i'm one of the ones who has been stalled because of the snow.  but looking through the boxes i would love to get these boxes:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box8

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box9

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box14

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box24

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box27

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box32

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box40

I guess I'm not too picky

This is my 3rd box so there are a lot of things I have not gotten yet.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Feb 10, 2013)

My box hasn't updated yet so I though I'd spend my sleepless A.M. shopping in the February box section on the site...It seems like everything I clicked is out of stock already! Sadness  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cathie (Feb 10, 2013)

My box is one of the delayed ones and no update yet.After reviewing all the boxes I see there wont be anymore Clarks going out..I was soo hoping they would send me a sample!


----------



## beautynewbie (Feb 10, 2013)

Same here. Most of the tube was filled with air  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I just went to check out the FB page... and had to stop and come back here before my fingers took over and typed out a snarkful rant at the "this is the second time my box has been late, I hope you people don't make this a HABIT" commenters. Â Yes... they're totally making it a habit to be hit by hurricanes and blizzards JUST TO INCONVENIENCE YOU. Â  Ugh. Â Sorry, couldn't stop my fingers that time. Quick question though for those of us that got the Dr. Jart+ sample... Is your little tube full? Â Mine is just about empty. Â I had trouble squeezing out even enough for a swatch, and I think I'm going to have to cut the tube open to get enough to cover my face a time or two. Â I'm just trying to see if this is an issue with everyone's or if mine is messed up. Thanks!


----------



## emily9763 (Feb 10, 2013)

Box 6 here. Not going to beat around the bush, I am not very happy about it. I sampled the Vasanti &amp; the Jouer MMT in the Plus 2 Packs (i always knew it was a possibility i could get these in my box), I've tried the Lancome mascara multiple times in the free packs given at the Lancome counter, got the twist bands before (and lets be honest, the headband is just a bigger version of the tie) and have had Ghirardelli before. Nothing new here for me but I think the biggest disappointment is there are only 3 beauty products! Oh well though you win some you lose some!  If anyone wants to trade anything let me know!

Edit: I apologize my spoilers never work


----------



## TXSlainte (Feb 10, 2013)

> "Suck it up, Buttercup" is a a phrase I use with alarming frequency, particularly with a certain coworker who is a self-professed narcissist who admits that she just can't be bothered to look at anything in the world except in the way it affects here directly. Â I'm very glad to see I'm not the only one who uses it! ETA: Â I am going to be greatly amused when people who switch to ipsy discover the... Â let's call it a quality difference between ipsy and Birchbox. Â I like them both, but ipsy seems targeted at people who shop at, well, Target, and Birchbox seems geared towards the Sephora crowd. Â I personally shop at both, but I highly doubt you're going to see stila show up in an ipsy bag, and I would be shocked to see Nyx in a Birchbox.


I I don't get Ipsy, so I can't comment on them, but I've seen a few Target items in my Birchbox.


----------



## casey anne (Feb 10, 2013)

So I'm annoyed and I don't want to be! For a split second my dashboard updated to be Box 3 but I received one of the products last month and in my review of the product I said that It wasn't for me and I wouldn't use it....arrrghh!! I should prob chill until my box page officially updates?


----------



## TXSlainte (Feb 10, 2013)

> So I'm annoyed and I don't want to be! For a split second my dashboard updated to be Box 3 but I received one of the products last month and in my review of the product I said that It wasn't for me and I wouldn't use it....arrrghh!! I should prob chill until my box page officially updates?


 I wouldn't worry about it until the box actually arrives. IIRC last month there were quite a few people whose boxes listed changed a time or two before being sent. It's probably fine.


----------



## casey anne (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it until the box actually arrives. IIRC last month there were quite a few people whose boxes listed changed a time or two before being sent. It's probably fine.


Thank you TXSlainte  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'll relax, for now!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Feb 10, 2013)

My box is up--I'm getting 29 (weight 0.5820).  I could have sworn I'd already gotten the Jouer LMT, but alas it was on my 2nd acct (now canceled) and SS.  3 of these items in this box had been floating around for months already,but I did want to try the Wei products when they first showed up in boxes.  So a mix of happy-ish and wishing I got some of the newer items.


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 10, 2013)

I got the email about the "snowed in" Birchbox on both my accounts.  Niether of them has updated yet, and I dont expect them to until they ship.

On the birght side, there are 399 items in the Birchbox store  with free shipping!  It looks like we will get points for reviewing the Ghirardelli chocolate too!  I don't remember them offering free shipping on so many items before.  Maybe they did and I just didnt notice?


----------



## Matahari (Feb 10, 2013)

My box finally updated! I'm getting box 13 (.5670 lb.) which is:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ghirardelli Milk &amp; Caramel SQUARES Juicy Couture Couture La La Dr. Jart+ Black Label Detox BB Beauty Balm LancÃ´me HypnÃ´se Drama Ojon damage reverseâ„¢ Restorative Finishing Spray I'm happy with the chocolate and intrigued by the BB and Ojon spray. Already have the mascara from Sephora it kit during the holidays. The perfume is eh - as I always am with perfumes. It may hopefully be something I can stand the smell of.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 10, 2013)

So no box update here yet. I hope my little box doesn't catch pneumonia since it's stuck in the snow up there.


----------



## jkwynn (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 18 on my gift account that has already shipped and will be here tomorrow, probably.

I'm getting box 1 on my second account that shipped just before the snow shut it down.

And my main account that is snowed in, still shows January.

I think box 1 and 18 are pretty good mixes!

Now, pardon me while I get uncharacteristically dramatic and personal for a sec -

About FB - it's too bad that people are so wrapped up in ridiculousness that they feel it's worth the time to rant and rave over things like that, just for the sake of doing it, it seems.  I got the scare of my life when I woke up with what I thought was a heart attack 3 days ago.  I'm youngish (38) mostly healthy, and the mom of two young boys...when I got to the ER my bp top number was over 200 - I'm ok now, and thank goodness my heart is fine.  After being hooked up to all kinds of machines and having all kinds of tests and labs done, it turned out to be stress-induced, so now I have to take bp meds and anti-anxiety meds to help get through some rough stuff going on in my life.  Real slap-in-the-face kind of eye-opener that I totally needed (think my husband kind of took notice too) - I don't rant and rave on fb but I have been sweating the small stuff IRL...and I need to focus on the big stuff.  

_Anyway - Soooo _happy to be back home with my fellas.   BB is just the cherry on top.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 18 on my gift account that has already shipped and will be here tomorrow, probably.
> 
> ...


 I'm glad everything turned out okay!  &amp; that they figured out the problem, and it is something you can work on to avoid!


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 10, 2013)

Getting box 19. Not the best, not the worst. There are two decent sized products I'm excited to try, which makes the box worth it to me.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 10, 2013)

It looks like I'm getting box 19 on one account &amp; 9 on the other.  I really wanted to try the Dr. Jart+ Detox BB cream, Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle, Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls (for my daughter - she has really curly hair), &amp; Vasanti Brighten Up! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator.  It looks like I'll be getting 2 of the Dr. Jart+ BB Cream, so I'm giving one of them to my mom.  She loves Dr. Jart products.  I'll be getting 2 of the Ghiradelli chocolates &amp; Color Club Fiesta Collection nail polishes, but I'm kinda happy about that.  I'm also REALLY happy that I'm only getting one perfume sample.


----------



## Clackey (Feb 10, 2013)

This will be my first month with birchbox.  I signed up two weeks ago.  My account just says your first box is shipping soon.  Is your first box a different box than the regular birchboxes of that month?


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 10, 2013)

Unless you gifted yourself the first box no my box last month was my first box and it was like tge other boxes. If you gifted it then it would be a welcome box


----------



## grayc (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 29

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box29

not bad; but kinda bummed that i have Nail Polish as my splurg item and i didn't get a box with nail polish.


----------



## Charity1217 (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 9 and box 30.  There was only a few boxes I didn't want this month and box 30 was one. 

Box 30.  I already have 2 samples of the Mary Lou and unlike most people on here I don't really care for it.  I am okay with the lip balm because my lips are constantly chapped so that is good.  I don't mind the Juicy perfume, it seems more mellow than the others.  Lastly I don't use hairspray. 

Box 9.  I figured this box was out because I have fine straight hair on my profile.  I'm not sure why I would need Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls.  I did get a sample from Miss Jessie's online and it wasn't for me.  I was excited to try the Dr. Jarts as I love BB creams until I heard it is mostly empty.  I am looking forward to trying the Vasanti BrightenUp!.  As for the nail polish I never paint my finger nails and only do my toes in the summer so this is also going up for trade. 

I'm usually very easy and happy with whatever but I am disappointed in this month's boxes.  I really wanted to try the Secret Agent lip gloss.  Maybe I'll have to just buy it.
I guess the good news is I have lots more things to add to my trade list and 2 pieces of chocolate.  I really want more things from the Sample Society boxes so maybe I can trade some BB things for the SS items I want.


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 10, 2013)

My box updated and I am getting box 1. I was hoping to get a box with nail polish in it and I am so no real complaints here. I will admit though that I was hoping I would get the candle instead of the twist bands but no big deal. Now it's just fingers crossed I get a green shade of polish as I don't own that color!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 10, 2013)

Getting Box 1 here!

This box is okay. I'll definitely try everything though. 

 
As weird as it is, I really wanted to try Dr. Lipp nipple balm lol. I'm a lip balm junkie.


----------



## Kaylay (Feb 10, 2013)

My box hasn't updated yet. Anyone else in th same boat?


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sooooo glad you are ok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> !



> I'm getting box 18 on my gift account that has already shipped and will be here tomorrow, probably. I'm getting box 1 on my second account that shipped just before the snow shut it down. And my main account that is snowed in, still shows January. I think box 1 and 18 are pretty good mixes! Now, pardon me while I get uncharacteristically dramatic and personal for a sec - About FB - it's too bad that people are so wrapped up in ridiculousness that they feel it's worth the time to rant and rave over things like that, just for the sake of doing it, it seems.Â Â  I got the scare of my life when I woke up with what I thought was a heart attack 3 days ago. Â  I'm youngish (38) mostly healthy, and the mom of two young boys...when I got to the ER my bp top number was over 200 - I'm ok now, and thank goodness my heart is fine. Â  After being hooked up to all kinds of machines and having all kinds of tests and labs done, it turned out to be stress-induced, so now I have to take bp meds and anti-anxiety meds to help get through some rough stuff going on in my life. Â Real slap-in-the-face kind of eye-opener that I totally needed (think my husband kind of took notice too) - I don't rant and rave on fb but I have been sweating the small stuff IRL...and I need to focus on the big stuff. Â  _Anyway - SooooÂ _happy to be back home with my fellas. Â  BB is just the cherry on top. Â


----------



## Erica Hughes (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm gettin box 35, so happy no nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 10, 2013)

I am



> My box hasn't updated yet. Anyone else in th same boat?


----------



## puppyluv (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viper4901* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am


 


> Originally Posted by *Kaylay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box hasn't updated yet. Anyone else in th same boat?


 
Me too! My box never updates on the 10th though. I am always one of the last to know.


----------



## Rachaface10 (Feb 10, 2013)

I am getting box 6 and I am pretty happy about it. Glad I am not getting another perfume sample!!


----------



## BirchboxBabe (Feb 10, 2013)

Well, my box updated.  I'm getting


 Ghirardelli Milk &amp; Caramel SQUARES
 



FusionBeauty LashFusion XLâ„¢
Ships Free



Myâ„¢ Multi-Purpose Mattifying Moisturizer
Ships Free




Juicy Couture Couture La La 3.4oz
Ships Free




Curly Hair Solutionsâ„¢ Tweekâ„¢


I'm pretty sad I didn't get the polish - it was in most of the boxes, and I'd like to end up with a couple of bottles of it.   I have no interest in the perfume or moisturizer, and I am pretty happy with the mascara I currently have.   Also, I've gone curly girl, and I'm betting the "Tweek" is off limits...

They did let me review the Ghiradelli and I got points for it.


----------



## bwgraham (Feb 10, 2013)

ok my main account (yearly sub last month is this month so hoping they really WOW me lol) hasnt updated yet...
 
but my second account (which i dont know what i did for my profile but last month and this month have been by far my fave boxes so when i resub it just might be this one and not the main one)  with shipping of .5111
 
this is what i am getting:

 




Ghirardelli Milk &amp; Caramel SQUARES
 




Atelier Cologne Ambre Nue Cologne Absolue - 200ml
Ships Free


already received this with my main account--but i am in love with it and use it daily so another sample is just what i need!
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Hot Mama Shadow &amp; Blush All-in-One
Ships Free



Myâ„¢ Multi-Purpose Mattifying Moisturizer
Ships Free



Votivo Candle
Ships Free



Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle


----------



## caitlinycordero (Feb 10, 2013)

I reviewed my Ghiradelli and got points this morning!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer Love (Feb 10, 2013)

Getting box 19. Crap box for me. It was the ONLY one that I looked at and said "DO NOT WANT!" and of course, I'm stuck with it! Ugh. I don't need detangling stray or protector since I have short hair that is undamaged. And honestly, how many effing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Juicy perfumes are out there? Gross.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope I can trade some of this crap for stuff I'd actually use.


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 10, 2013)

> Me too! My box never updates on the 10th though. I am always one of the last to know.


 Me too still no update here and I've been refreshing all morning.


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Feb 10, 2013)

Mine isn't updating! I swear if its because of the snowed in I'm going to email them. I'm not mad that its snowed in because I wouldn't get it now anyway because of the weather here but them not updating is just torture!


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 18 on my gift account that has already shipped and will be here tomorrow, probably.
> 
> ...


 Glad your feeling better, and that you got checked out and its not too serious.  Your right about the people posting on FB.  It is ridiculous.  In the scheme of life, this little ten dollar box of treats is a very small thing to be getting upset over.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Getting box 19. Crap box for me. It was the ONLY one that I looked at and said "DO NOT WANT!" and of course, I'm stuck with it! Ugh. I don't need detangling stray or protector since I have short hair that is undamaged. And honestly, how many effing
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm getting box 19, too.

I am happy to get the spray, because since I chopped my hair off I have been heat styling it, so more protectors are welcome. And I'm interested in the Dr. Jart, because I loved the waterfuse. But BLAH to the stupid COlor Club polish...I hate color club's formula, it barely lasts a day for me, plus I have a shade that looks identical... and another Juicy is blah, too. 

Ohhh well..you win some, you lose some. Hopefully next month I'll get a Color Club and Juicy free box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Unless you gifted yourself the first box no my box last month was my first box and it was like tge other boxes. If you gifted it then it would be a welcome box


 Not necessarily, some people (myself included) do get welcome boxes even if the sub was not gifted. Just depends on BB's mood, I guess.


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 10, 2013)

I just looked at the items from the February box again.  I would love to get one of the Wei products.  I rec'd the Wei Chinese rose cleanser in my very first Birchbox and I loved it!  I also purchused the Wei buffing beads (not sure if thats the name) and I loved those as well.  I didnt recieve a sample of them in my Birchbox, so there is a chance I could get a sample!  I also wouldnt mind the Stila Smudge Stick, even though I have a few already.  And I would love a hair product, and skin care. 

Birchbox could send me just about anything this month, and I will be pleased.  Except for the Juicy Couture...

I


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Feb 10, 2013)

Has anyone's boxes had the Wei Mud Mask or Stila Smudge Stick?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 1

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box1/skin-co-body-gel

and i'm really happy about that! i really wanted this box --and its full of things i can actually afford!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 10, 2013)

> Has anyone's boxes had the Wei Mud Mask or Stila Smudge Stick?


 One of my boxes has two Wei items, beads and mask.. no update on my main account. Not surprised, since I received the email about shipping delays for that acct. It'll probably update Monday or whenever the box ships.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Feb 10, 2013)

Well, on both accts so far my box isn't updated, and no tracking info. The other day I did get an email on my first acct saying my box is snowed in and was supposed to ship by today but now won't, which is exactly my luck, but what do you do, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The least they could do is upload my boxes so I know what I'm getting hahha.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 10, 2013)

I have two boxes coming and I am pretty disappointed in both of them. Was hoping for dry shampoo, wei stuff, the cute candle, and the vasanti brighten up. I got nail polish which I hate, marylou which I have a full size as well as some in the balm jovi , two nipple balm lip things which I am still breastfeeding so I have tons of and won't use,, getting a twistaband which I actually like, I don't mind the perfume either will probably use it, oh and I am getting shower gel too which is meh. I always get stupid nail polish in my boxes and hate them. Guess its time to update a trade list : )


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 10, 2013)

Mine finally updated. I am getting Box 17:





 
Ghirardelli Milk &amp; Caramel SQUARES
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Hot Mama Shadow &amp; Blush All-in-One
Juicy Couture Couture La La 3.4oz
Dr. Jart+ Black Label Detox BB Beauty Balm
TIGI Catwalk Your Highness Root Boost Spray


----------



## sinatraskitten (Feb 10, 2013)

My box updated. I'm very underwhelmed. I was hoping for nipple lip balm, hypnose mascara, nail polish... basically anything from the video. The only thing I'm excited to try is Kiehls, since I've never tried one of their products. Oh well at least i have 6 items to leave feedback on i guess...


----------



## TXSlainte (Feb 10, 2013)

> Getting box 19. Crap box for me. It was the ONLY one that I looked at and said "DO NOT WANT!" and of course, I'm stuck with it! Ugh. I don't need detangling stray or protector since I have short hair that is undamaged. And honestly, how many effing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Juicy perfumes are out there? Gross.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope I can trade some of this crap for stuff I'd actually use.


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like the Juicy perfumes.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 10, 2013)

Both my boxes are "snowed in"- I completely understand and it's totally mother natures fault...lol! I don't mind it's being shipped out later, but I really just wish that my accounts would update so I could see what I was getting- the suspense is killing me!!


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Feb 10, 2013)

> My box updated. I'm very underwhelmed. I was hoping for nipple lip balm, hypnose mascara, nail polish... basically anything from the video. The only thing I'm excited to try is Kiehls, since I've never tried one of their products. Oh well at least i have 6 items to leave feedback on i guess...





> Mine finally updated. I am getting Box 17:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Are either of yours "snowed in"?


----------



## fanchette (Feb 10, 2013)

I think I'm getting box 1 - nipple balm, nail polish, twistband, chocolate and body oil. I'm not sure how I dodged the hair products AND perfume but I'm okay with that although I do like juicy and wouldn't mind trying lala. The only thing I'm not sure about is the body gel but I'm excited to try it! Overall, thumbs up for February!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm totally side-eyeing Birchbox for putting the hairties and the chocolates in some of the boxes. Usually one or the other is a lifestyle item, so I'm like "o rly now". I mean, I don't actually care that much. I got Box 6, which has one of the lancome mascaras. I don't need more mascaras for about 2 years at this point, I've sampled the JMM before on another account, but despite that and the double lifestyle items, I'm content with what I'm getting. I think, especially considering people's overreacations on FB and people's stories here... it's important to keep in mind what means the most in life. *shrugs* LOL there's enough drama in my life that being upset at a sample box of makeup is kind of silly


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 27! Only disappointment is that I really don't want

boob tape. I'd rather have a candle or nail polish.


----------



## MsNicoBella (Feb 10, 2013)

I wish there was a way of knowing what box numbers are "snowed in" by process of elimination! I too am more upset about my box not updating on the website than I am about it being "snowed in" because more than anything, I am just dying to find out!


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One of my boxes has two Wei items, beads and mask.. no update on my main account. Not surprised, since I received the email about shipping delays for that acct. It'll probably update Monday or whenever the box ships.


 That sounds like a great box!

I love the Wei buffing beads. I like that you add them to your own cleanser.  I use different cleansers depending upon how dry my skin is and the season so having the beads to add in was great for me. I haven't tried the mask but I would love to get a sample of that and also the eye mask pad things. The cleanser is really nice too. 

A few months ago I had canceled the card I used for my BB subscriptions and forgot to change it with Birchbox. My boxes shipped late that month, even after I was charged on my new card.  My boxes didnt update online until the day they shipped.


----------



## classybroad (Feb 10, 2013)

No tracking or update still this is the longest in 10 months I have ever waited and the suspense is killing me LOL.


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MsNicoBella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish there was a way of knowing what box numbers are "snowed in" by process of elimination! I too am more upset about my box not updating on the website than I am about it being "snowed in" because more than anything, I am just dying to find out!


 I feel the same way!  I'm fine with getting my boxes late, but not knowing what's in them is killing me!


----------



## Rochellena (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm getting Box 27 which meh, was one of the ones I didn't want, but it's not terrible. My last few boxes have been really good, so it was time for me to get a less-than-stellar one. I will at least try everything (except the silly fashion tape), so it could be worse.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Getting box 19. Crap box for me. It was the ONLY one that I looked at and said "DO NOT WANT!" and of course, I'm stuck with it! Ugh. I don't need detangling stray or protector since I have short hair that is undamaged. And honestly, how many effing




Juicy perfumes are out there? Gross.



I hope I can trade some of this crap for stuff I'd actually use.
It's always interesting to see a different reaction to the same box... I got box 19 and I LOVED it.  I have been wanting an emerald nail polish, I have long, color-treated hair so the protector spray is great, I'm excited to try the Dr. Jart (seriously cranky about the tube being mostly empty though), I love caramel and chocolate so hooray for the Ghirardelli, and this is my first Juicy perfume so I don't have the perfume fatigue everyone else does. 

That being said, I don't think box 19 fits *you* very well, and you have very good reasons for not liking the stuff you got.  I think that BB should have a more comprehensive beauty profile where you could indicate things like having short hair, or that you don't like perfumes.  

Quote: Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





 I like the Juicy perfumes.
I liked the Couture La La!  I wouldn't say no to another Juicy perfume


----------



## meaganola (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 27! Only disappointment is that I really don't want
> 
> ...


----------



## drk51284 (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drk51284* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I clicked through all the boxes and I can get 36 out of the 40.  That's crazy!
> 
> ...


Well, 14 and 40 were my top choices (I can't decide which I'd rather) but I AM getting box 7!! Pleasant way to start my day. Does anyone know about the LashFusion XL? I have a fancy mascara I already use, but I'm curious if people are in love with this one. And I have no hopes about the twistband. I have giant hair, it doesn't stand a chance.

On another note, I'm actually pretty excited for this month's theme because I have at least one fancy red-carpet like thing to attend in the next few weeks. Time to start pulling out the ballgowns...


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 10, 2013)

Just sent a tweet to Birchbox ops:

@*birchboxOps* Totally understand about storm-related shipping problems, but would LOVE IT if my box would update online!

I know it's not going to do any good and my box won't update until it ships.


----------



## JLR594 (Feb 10, 2013)

Well I'm bummed out.  I so wanted that Hot Mama last month and didn't get it and out of all of these boxes this month, there was only one that would have given me the Hot Mama.  That was box #17 and it looks like that wave of boxes has already shipped.  I did get the message that my box was delayed due to the snow.  I also would have liked box #13 for the Lancome mascara, but it looks like that wave of boxes has shipped also.  There are 23 other boxes I may be getting, aside from those two.  I'm not too terribly excited about any of the products featured this month.  And I was really hoping for a Valentines theme.  Hopefully I'll discover that I do like the products I receive, when I actually get the box.  Fingers crossed they will still be sending some Hot Mama next month.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's always interesting to see a different reaction to the same box... I got box 19 and I LOVED it.  I have been wanting an emerald nail polish, I have long, color-treated hair so the protector spray is great, I'm excited to try the Dr. Jart (seriously cranky about the tube being mostly empty though), I love caramel and chocolate so hooray for the Ghirardelli, and this is my first Juicy perfume so I don't have the perfume fatigue everyone else does.
> 
> ...


 
Oh I LOVE perfume samples!  I'm not sad about the nail polish or the BB cream or the chocolate...not great, but doesn't suck...but I wish they'd stop sending the Juicy perfumes to me.  I'm 41 and my profile would indicate that I'm not a Juicy kinda gal.  LOL  It's all good...I think there is only one more Juicy perfume that I could possibly get so hopefully they'll send it so I'll be all Juicy-ed out.  At least it wasn't the Nicole Richey perfume...got that last month in my Sample Society.  BARF!  It smells like shampoo from the 80s. haha!  

Win some, lose some...I'm still a BB fan.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaity123 (Feb 10, 2013)

has anyone noticed that the reviews have changed a little bit? they seem a lot more thorough. when reviewing the dr. jart bb cream they asked if i would be interested in receiving a cc cream. I said yes so hopefully they are going to add this info to our beauty profiles.


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 10, 2013)

> I just went to check out the FB page... and had to stop and come back here before my fingers took over and typed out a snarkful rant at the "this is the second time my box has been late, I hope you people don't make this a HABIT" commenters. Â Yes... they're totally making it a habit to be hit by hurricanes and blizzards JUST TO INCONVENIENCE YOU. Â  Ugh. Â Sorry, couldn't stop my fingers that time. Quick question though for those of us that got the Dr. Jart+ sample... Is your little tube full? Â Mine is just about empty. Â I had trouble squeezing out even enough for a swatch, and I think I'm going to have to cut the tube open to get enough to cover my face a time or two. Â I'm just trying to see if this is an issue with everyone's or if mine is messed up. Thanks!


 Haven't read enough to see if this was answered, but mine felt empty as well. Super hard to get a swatch. However I went to use it this morning and when I squeezed reaaaaly hard I got a huge glob. Plenty for a full face. I think there is some left too. I think it's just too big a tube for the amount inside. Times like these I'd rather it be a foil that I can put into a pot. (Btw I'm enjoying it so far! We will see what I think when I get home from work.)


----------



## Dollysantana (Feb 10, 2013)

I made a list of all the boxes I haven't seen on IG! Boxes 2,4,8,10,11,12,14,15,16,20,21,22,23,24,25,31 32,33,34,36,37,38,39,40! These might be snowed in I might be wrong,just bored mine is also snowed in and no box update either I just wished they updated to see our box contents! Can't wait to see what Iam getting ðŸ˜


----------



## meaganola (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kaity123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> has anyone noticed that the reviews have changed a little bit? they seem a lot more thorough. when reviewing the dr. jart bb cream they asked if i would be interested in receiving a cc cream. I said yes so hopefully they are going to add this info to our beauty profiles.


 I was interpreting their intent behind asking that question as information they could take back to companies and say, "Hey, look, fifty thousand subscribers are interested in this product, so would you be willing to provide us with samples of that?"  Or the company itself has asked Birchbox to ask that question as part of market research so they can decide whether to pursue developing that line of product.  They aggregate and anonymize these responses, so I don't think they will tie them to our profiles, especially considering how many people have begged for NO MORE FRAGRANCE SAMPLES (I've been putting that in every single fragrance review for over a year and a half, since my very first fragrance sample, which I believe was in my very first box), and we continue to get them.  They don't even offer a fragrance-free box option.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 10, 2013)

My box paged updated.  I am getting box 28.  Not super excited but not super bummed either.  Wish I could have got perfume or nail polish as opposed to the Dr Jart's.  But hopefully I can trade that for something else!  I am excited about the Twistband headband!  I have been wanting to try these but not buy them!  My box is in California already so hopefully it makes it by it's projected delivery date!


----------



## sinatraskitten (Feb 10, 2013)

> Are either of yours "snowed in"?


 Nope i should get mine tomorrow


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 27! Only disappointment is that I really don't want
> 
> ...


----------



## prachisrk (Feb 10, 2013)

Same!!



> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Both my boxes are "snowed in"- I completely understand and it's totally mother natures fault...lol! I don't mind it's being shipped out later, but I really just wish that my accounts would update so I could see what I was getting- the suspense is killing me!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Both my boxes are "snowed in"- I completely understand and it's totally mother natures fault...lol! I don't mind it's being shipped out later, but I really just wish that my accounts would update so I could see what I was getting- the suspense is killing me!!


YES! I keep refreshing the page lol My hubby just said after the millionth click "Ok, WHAT website are you angry at?!"


----------



## prachisrk (Feb 10, 2013)

No tracking, no box update. I feel the same way, I'm fine with it being delayed a few days but atleast update the damn thing.


----------



## Rachael1 (Feb 10, 2013)

> I made a list of all the boxes I haven't seen on IG! Boxes 2,4,8,10,11,12,14,15,16,20,21,22,23,24,25,31 32,33,34,36,37,38,39,40! These might be snowed in I might be wrong,just bored mine is also snowed in and no box update either I just wished they updated to see our box contents! Can't wait to see what Iam getting ðŸ˜


 I received box 20...strangely though the website says both shampoo and conditioner but mine only came with shampoo.......


----------



## MissTK (Feb 10, 2013)

My page finally updated and I'm getting Box 19!    





It's a pretty good fit for me since I haven't sampled a Juicy Couture perfume yet, I love emerald green, and this would be my first (actual) BB cream to try ever. I had also mentioned to myself that I needed a good detangler for my longer hair and I hope the Beauty Protector brand works out for me. Chocolate's kinda so-so for me because I already have tried almost all of Ghiradelli's flavors. So it's nothing surprising and new for me, personally.


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No tracking, no box update. I feel the same way, I'm fine with it being delayed a few days but atleast update the damn thing.


I'm in the same boat. I think with their employees being snowed in, and it being a Sunday, they are just having trouble getting it updated. But I am so used to knowing by the tenth, that it is making me feel very impatient. I think maybe they will get around to us sometime today.

At one point I had a tab open to box 14, and when I looked at that tab today, I got all excited, thinking it was my box page. *Wah wah*


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 10, 2013)

Y'all.... its entirely possible your box might not be updating because you haven't been assigned one yet since it hasn't shipped, so it might not be as simple as just "updating the damn thing."


----------



## JLR594 (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I made a list of all the boxes I haven't seen on IG!
> 
> Boxes 2,4,8,10,11,12,14,15,16,20,21,22,23,24,25,31
> ...


 Thanks for this.

Looks like I'll be getting 2, 4, 8, 10, 12, 14, 15, 16, 21, 24, 25, 32, 33, 36, 37, 39, or 40...

Now I'm going to look really carefully at those and assuming they will use our profile info, maybe I can eliminate a few more of those.  This detective work is entertaining.


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree with you about the Juicy Couture samples, although I don't think it has anything to do with age.  I really like the Nicole Richie fragrance we got from Sample Society.


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 10, 2013)

I purchased the Evolvh StartSmart leave in conditioner spray when I placed an order with Birchbox this morning, so I would love to sample the brands shampoo and conditioner this month, but any hair product would be welcome this month!


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rachael1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received box 20...strangely though the website says both shampoo and conditioner but mine only came with shampoo.......


 You should contact Birchbox.  They might send you the conditioner or credit you some points.


----------



## girlwithclass (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks like I'll be getting box 30 this month.. pretty bummed, but oh well! I've been hoarding my BB points for a while now and I think it's time to finally spend some  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kloom (Feb 10, 2013)

Getting box 19 on the account that is not snowed in. I'm alright with it but I didn't want the BB cream. They keep on sending me samples of it, and I am just not a fan.

Snowed in one hasn't updated.


----------



## libedon (Feb 10, 2013)

Okay, newbie question : do the same boxes get shipped relatively at the same time? Like does box 19 ship out with all of the other box 19s? I'm just wondering if there is a way to eliminate boxes I could get based on what other people are getting. Really I'm just sitting over here without a clicky truck or a box page update wishing there was something for me to do while my box is snowed in sipping hot chocolate.


----------



## kcrowebird (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 19. UGH.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I so agree with you on that Nicole Richie perfume! I got it in my first BB ever (Dec) and haaaated it and my entire box.   I hope you get a box that absolutely wows you next month


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 10, 2013)

I'd be super excited to receive either Box 5, 6, 9, 12, 17, 22, 29, 30, 31, 33, 34, or 36. Honestly if I receive a box with nail polish in it, I'd be ecstatic lol also I've been dying to try the Lancome Hypnose Star Mascara, does anyone know if it's any good?


----------



## starfighter82 (Feb 10, 2013)

I am getting box #13. I am really pleased with my box, especially considering how much I disliked last months. At the end of December I changed my profile to be mostly blank like some people on here said to do, so maybe this is the start to awesome boxes.

I have so many mascara samples,  but I can give it to my sister and I know she will really appreciate it. 

I am excited about the bb cream (I currently use the gold dr jart and the hot pink skin79), but I am nervous about getting an empty/near empty tube. I am surprised it seems to be an issue again considering they had this issue last year with the water fuse. I hope I am lucky enough to end up with a tube that has enough for at least 2 or 3 applications.

I hope the juicy couture scent smells better than the aerie one last month. I don't mind perfume samples as I expect them, and sometimes I end up really liking the scent.

I am most excited about the finishing spray. My stylist completely ruined my hair in early December and I am still trying to get it back into shape.

Overall this is one of the best boxes I have received in the past year. This is box #12 for me and I will definitely keep with birchbox, though I am switching to a monthly subscription after this month.


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm getting box 19, too.
> ...


 I had the exact same response to this box...happy with the Dr Jart and the styling stuff, so this box breaks even for me in terms of value. But not excited about the other stuff. I like ghirardelli though.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 10, 2013)

I think the dr. jart might be the correct amount, in a way too big tube.  It is only .1 oz of product, which is the same as a lot of my foil packets.


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 10, 2013)

Got the "your box has been snowed in" email. Damn. I suppose I won't know what I'm getting until the 13th. It'll be nice when disastrous things stop happening to the East Coast.


----------



## murflegirl (Feb 10, 2013)

I didn't get an email about a snowed-in box.

Here's what I'm getting - weight is .5430:

Ghirardelli Square

Miss Jesse's Pillow Soft Curls

Vasanti BrightenUp!

Dr. Jart+ Black Label BB cream

Color Club nail polish
This won't be a bad box. Interested in trying all of it!


----------



## Ineri218 (Feb 10, 2013)

I logged in and this is what it showed on my acct  box 29. Now its gone so I am hoping they are wrong. Hate this box. Tired of the juicy samples and I am sure the tinted moisturizer will not go with my complexion
 
 

 


Ghirardelli Milk &amp; Caramel SQUARES
$4.25 




Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint
$38.00 Ships Free




Juicy Couture Couture La La 3.4oz
$90.00 Ships Free




TIGI Rockaholic Fun Times Flexible Hairspray
$20.50 Ships Free




WEIâ„¢ Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask
$42.00 Ships Free


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get an email about a snowed-in box.
> 
> ...


 If the vasanti sample is the same size as last time, it will last you a while! I used it as instructed and it lasted me about a month!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 10, 2013)

I haven't looked through all the box combos yet but I would LOVE box 13.


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 10, 2013)

No clicky truck, my box is "snowed-in" and my page hasn't updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was interpreting their intent behind asking that question as information they could take back to companies and say, "Hey, look, fifty thousand subscribers are interested in this product, so would you be willing to provide us with samples of that?"  Or the company itself has asked Birchbox to ask that question as part of market research so they can decide whether to pursue developing that line of product.  They aggregate and anonymize these responses, so I don't think they will tie them to our profiles, especially considering how many people have begged for NO MORE FRAGRANCE SAMPLES (I've been putting that in every single fragrance review for over a year and a half, since my very first fragrance sample, which I believe was in my very first box), and we continue to get them.  They don't even offer a fragrance-free box option.


 Not everyone dislikes perfume samples...


----------



## riversong13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Newbie, here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Been a lurker for a while but finally decided to join the fun.

My page finally loaded and I'm getting box #38! https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box38

I'm really excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> One of the best one's I've gotten! Changing my profile info worked pretty well for me so far haha


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not everyone dislikes perfume samples...


 yeah, i actually love them. one sample lasts me 2 weeks, and with all the ones i keep getting i'll never have to buy any myself :-D.


----------



## Angelalh (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not everyone dislikes perfume samples...


i was one of those ant perfume sample  people until they sent me Harvey Prince Perfumes ive gotten hello, eau flirt, and skinny chic and i love all 3!!!


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 10, 2013)

Honestly i bet there are just as many people who like them as those who don't. it's just that the people who don't like it keep complaining about it every month, so it seems like there are a lot more who don't like it.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not everyone dislikes perfume samples...


 Yes!  I love getting them.  I am always too overwhelmed by perfume counters, even when i utilize the coffee beans every thing mostly smells the same to me!  Everything just smells gross in the store, so i can't even pick one to take home.  I bought the jouer fragrance last year and am planning on getting eau flirt when my year promo comes.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 10, 2013)

I really don't mind getting perfume samples, especially because I haven't found a holy grail perfume yet. In the year that I've been subscribed, I only got one perfume that I absolutely hated, the Bvlgari Mon Jasmin Noir one.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 10, 2013)

> Â  Â  Â  I logged in and this is what it showed on my acctÂ  box 29. Now its gone so I am hoping they are wrong. Hate this box. Tired of the juicy samples and I am sure the tinted moisturizer will not go with my complexion Â  Â
> 
> 
> Ghirardelli Milk &amp; Caramel SQUARES $4.25
> ...


 See I would have LOVED that box instead of more marylou manizer and nail polish


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 10, 2013)

I like the perfume samples too, or at least 2/3 of the ones I've gotten from BB (yikes, Nicole Richie!).  The Skinny Chic was amazing and I even liked the Couture La La I got this month.  I'm the same way with getting overwhelmed at the perfume counter, I don't even know where to start! I've gotten several perfume samples from my subs since I started, and while there have been a few misses (Billionaire Boyfriend, Nicole Richie), I've found a lot more that I really like (Thierry Mugler's Alien, Skinny Chic, Versace's Bright Crystal)

So keep 'em coming, BB.  I'm cool with perfumes.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 10, 2013)

My point in bringing up the perfume was to target the part of the original post where the hope that survey responses would be tied to our profiles. Perfume just happens to be the most common item type that many people desperately wish they could opt out of, for multiple reasons.


----------



## grayc (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> See I would have LOVED that box instead of more marylou manizer and nail polish


 i'm getting box 29 as well... at first I was sad i didn't get a nail polish... but the more i look at the box i'm excited!  Really excited to try the WEI products and can always use a travel hairspray for the beach in a couple months


----------



## Rachael1 (Feb 10, 2013)

> You should contact Birchbox.Â  They might send you the conditioner or credit you some points.


 Thanks!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gah.  I got that in my December 2011 box.  It *ripped my flesh*.  I think it actually hit a nerve.  I can still feel phantom pain every time I think about it.  *And I had actually been really excited about trying it because I have a chronic problem with my bra straps slipping.*


 lmao I have the same problem, isn't it a major PITA?


----------



## murflegirl (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If the vasanti sample is the same size as last time, it will last you a while! I used it as instructed and it lasted me about a month!


 Heck yeah! This is the kind of news a girl can look forward to!


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That sounds like a perfect use for the phrase. I think it's that sense of entitlement that really makes that phrase so necessary, LOL.
> 
> Yeah, plenty of people enjoy Ipsy. What you said about the markets seems to be true most of the time. The only thing they seem to have in common with BB (other than the obvious fact that they are both monthly beauty subscriptions) is that they both cost $10 per month. Plenty of people even subscribe to both. I just get so tired of the whole "switch to Ipsy" thing on FB, like it's illegal to subscribe to both or they are exactly the same so you only need one.


 I get both Ipsy and Birchbox- they are really different. The only reason i would get rid of one is to save money not to become some kind of loyalist.


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Heck yeah! This is the kind of news a girl can look forward to!


Mine lasted me way longer than a month, but I did switch it off with Lush's Ocean Salt.


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *riversong13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Newbie, here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Been a lurker for a while but finally decided to join the fun.
> 
> ...


 What did you do to change your profile? My last couple of boxes have been duds and I'm waiting to get my box and not peek this month because I'm afraid I will be disappointed.


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 10, 2013)

So I did my kinda spoiling myself method of clicking a few items to see if I can leave feedback on them and I'm disappointed I'm not getting Couture La La because I'm one of the seemingly few who enjoys Juicy perfumes.


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 10, 2013)

The only good thing I have to say about my box is that I didn't get anything for curly hair...I saw a lot of products in the shop for curly hair (which I don't have.)

But I got the stupid twistband headband, and even though green is my favorite color, I'm not too thrilled with the looks of that color club nail polish.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 10, 2013)

I got box 13 this month, and I'm happy. From skimming this thread, it seems to be one that lots of people want, and I rarely get that box lol. I'll use everything in it, though like the other times they've had dr. jart the sample in the tube is a tiny amount. I have a ton of tiny mascaras at this point, so this one will join those and eventually get used. Overall, good box/month for me. I still probably wont' renew after my annual sub is up next month, sample fatigue is really getting to me.


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok guys, I need a little help...I started my year subscription last March. Does that mean this was my last box, and I need to decide now if I'm going for another year or switching to monthly?


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 10, 2013)

So my gift sub was set to ship on the 15th according to bb when I bought it. I was hoping it would ship early but guess not with Nemo! I am so excited for double the fun each month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckynmba13 (Feb 10, 2013)

> So I did my kinda spoiling myself method of clicking a few items to see if I can leave feedback on them and I'm disappointed I'm not getting Couture La La because I'm one of the seemingly few who enjoys Juicy perfumes.


 Does this show what you will get in your box?


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Feb 10, 2013)

When it comes to opt-out options, I'd rather be able to opt out of food than perfume. I don't mind the perfume samples, but I am kind of tired of Juicy. My mom got the Bvlgari in one of her boxes and I loved it. Even though I'm in my *ahem* 20s and my profile reflects that, I would like to try some more mature scents over more teen-ish smells. But when it comes to food, I'd rather not get them. And with so many people having allergies and/or diet restrictions, it just seems dumb to keep sending out food items. I know people are ok with food as long as it's an extra, but it seems like they are starting to take the place of samples. A lot of boxes this month only contain 4 samples &amp; a piece of chocolate. My thing is, with so many sub options out there, if I wanted to try food, I would sign up for a food sub. Birchbox is what I would consider a beauty sub. But I really can't complain. My box isn't bad this month.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I did my kinda spoiling myself method of clicking a few items to see if I can leave feedback on them and I'm disappointed I'm not getting Couture La La because I'm one of the seemingly few who enjoys Juicy perfumes.


 I didn't think that method worked anymore...


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luckynmba13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does this show what you will get in your box?


 When you click on the page for items from your box, you'll have the blue box at the top to leave feedback. Instead of going to directly to the box page and ruining my entire box, I'll sometimes just click on items in the shop that are being sent out for the month and I'm interested in to see if I'm getting them in my box. Saves some of the surprised that way!


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't think that method worked anymore...


 It definitely still works for me... I have the "write a review" button for every item but just the blue box at the top telling me to "review this product to receive points" for items I get in my box.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When you click on the page for items from your box, you'll have the blue box at the top to leave feedback. Instead of going to directly to the box page and ruining my entire box, I'll sometimes just click on items in the shop that are being sent out for the month and I'm interested in to see if I'm getting them in my box. Saves some of the surprised that way!


 I thought you meant how it was when you could figure out what you were getting BEFORE your box was on your profile because I know they made it so you can't do that anymore.


----------



## luckynmba13 (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It definitely still works for me... I have the "write a review" button for every item but just the blue box at the top telling me to "review this product to receive points" for items I get in my box.


 Didn't work for me



> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought you meant how it was when you could figure out what you were getting BEFORE your box was on your profile because I know they made it so you can't do that anymore.


 I thought so also


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought you meant how it was when you could figure out what you were getting BEFORE your box was on your profile because I know they made it so you can't do that anymore.


oh no, it's there already I just don't want to ruin the entire thing for myself haha


----------



## KayEss (Feb 10, 2013)

My box still hasn't updated! Am I alone here?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 10, 2013)

> My box still hasn't updated! Am I alone here?


 No ma'am, there's still a few of us


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 10, 2013)

Yay I'm getting Box #1


----------



## JimmyJazz (Feb 10, 2013)

No box update for me...ho hum!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 10, 2013)

Mine are held up by the storm, I figure they should update Wed or Thurs


----------



## libedon (Feb 10, 2013)

No page update, no clicky truck, nada still.


----------



## mallomar (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm getting Box 29. Not super thrilled about getting Jouer LMT since I didn't like their MMT. I was really hoping for some Lancome, nipple lip balm, and/or Kiehl's. And I can't use the TIGI Rockaholic Hairspray because it has silicones in it. OH well. I think I'll have fun with the WEI stuff, at least, and the Ghirardelli will be yummy.


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> No page update, no clicky truck, nada still.


 ditto  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Feb 10, 2013)

Nothing is updated for me either, hopefully soon! 

I don't mind food or perfume. In fact, I'm looking forward to the chocolate. It would be fun if it was a new to me brand like the choco pods were but I don't discriminate ;-) I've also found quite a few new scents I love from my boxes. I understand wanting the opt out for those with allergies though.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mallomar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting Box 29. Not super thrilled about getting Jouer LMT since I didn't like their MMT. I was really hoping for some Lancome, nipple lip balm, and/or Kiehl's. And I can't use the TIGI Rockaholic Hairspray because it has silicones in it. OH well. I think I'll have fun with the WEI stuff, at least, and the Ghirardelli will be yummy.


 I hated the Jouer MMT, but I love the Jouer LMT so you might want to try it.  The texture and coverage are completely different, IMO.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Feb 10, 2013)

If anyone has any nipple balm or that red bottle of hair detangler that they don't want, I would like to trade.

I'm going to be putting up the two Lancome mascaras and the two Dr Jarts. I'm getting two box 13s. 

I got two of the same boxes AGAIN. My profiles are different, so I think it's just a weird coincidence.


----------



## drk51284 (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You should contact Birchbox.  They might send you the conditioner or credit you some points.


 
Most likely they won't. Sometimes they put them both under your profile for shopping - but if only the shampoo is pictured with the box, then you're only supposed to get the shampoo. I was in the same boat a few months ago!


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not everyone dislikes perfume samples...


 EXACTLY! The minority is sometimes the loudest. I love getting perfume samples. I love smelling good. Even if the perfume stinks, at least I know not to buy that one.


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 10, 2013)

Nope mine either ......



> My box still hasn't updated! Am I alone here?


----------



## Kaylay (Feb 10, 2013)

No page update here


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 10, 2013)

idk if you guys knew this, but just in case cuz the chocopods are awesome, I found some at Walmart ^^


----------



## Rachael1 (Feb 10, 2013)

> Most likely they won't. Sometimes they put them both under your profile for shopping - but if only the shampoo is pictured with the box, then you're only supposed to get the shampoo. I was in the same boat a few months ago!


 Bummer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 10, 2013)

I love perfume samples too and am so tired about hearing people complain about it on Facebook. People want a perfume opt-out, then they'll want a hair care opt-out then a mascara opt-out then a lip gloss opt-out and it gets to the point where it's like why dont you just spend your $10 on what you really want. The boxes are never going to be perfectly tailored to each individual profile so just have fun with the randomness and if it stops being fun then unsubscribe.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm ok with perfume samples.  I keep a vial at work and one in my makeup bag just in case.  It takes me soo long to actually finish a bottle of perfume, that the little versions are perfect.


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love perfume samples too and am so tired about hearing people complain about it on Facebook. People want a perfume opt-out, then they'll want a hair care opt-out then a mascara opt-out then a lip gloss opt-out and it gets to the point where it's like why dont you just spend your $10 on what you really want. The boxes are never going to be perfectly tailored to each individual profile so just have fun with the randomness and if it stops being fun then unsubscribe.


 YES.


----------



## MAYD7NA (Feb 10, 2013)

Just logged online and I'm getting this in my box:


Ghirardelli Milk and Caramel squares
twistband headband collection
vasanti brightenup enzymatic face rejuvenator
jouer matte moisture tint
lancome hypnose drama

i think it's box#6


----------



## astokes (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> idk if you guys knew this, but just in case cuz the chocopods are awesome, I found some at Walmart ^^


Only at some Walmart's lol.

The store locator on the Chuao website is pretty good about where to find the chocolate!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't work at Walmart so idk the complete list of products and where they carry them, I was just sharing that I found some at a Walmart ^^


----------



## BeachBoheme (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not everyone dislikes perfume samples...


 I don't mind the _*occasional*_ perfume sample ~ it was via sample from BB that I found my new fave (MCMC Phoenix). But when you're getting a perfume sample each and every time? Ugh. And I think that I've already sampled this particular JC in one of my past boxes. 

I'm not arguing with you ~ just saying that I understand where the "anti-samplers" are coming from.


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm still waiting for my box to update too. But I got an email saying my box is snowed in, so maybe that's why. I am jealous of people who are getting the hairspray. I want that.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 11, 2013)

Perfume samples are just a fact of life with Birchbox, they have sent them out practically every month possibly since they started (idk about that, but for the 1 year + that i've been subscribed there's always been samples) so there really shouldn't be any surprise.

And getting multiples of the same perfume is just the risk you run in opening up more than one subscription. Really can't blame Birchbox.


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 11, 2013)

This month, I'm getting (I haven't gotten my box yet, but my product info updated):
 

Ghiradelli Milk &amp; Caramel Squares - (eh. I'm not too disappointed. I love chocolate, and I did review these &amp; got my points)

theBalm Cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer - (I got the Birchbox sample from my Mom, but I like the product, so I'm good with it)

Juicy Couture Couture La La - (I'm one of the few who doesn't mind perfume + I like Juicy Couture, so I'm good with it)

Dr. Jart+ Black Label Detox Beauty BB Cream - (I love BB Creams, and I def don't mind trying these)

Curly Hair Solutions RevUp Volumizing System - (I have wavy hair, I like to curl it + wear it straight, so I'm good with this, too!)
I'm pretty happy with my box this month, but I always try to keep a nice attitude about it. It's just a surprise and a $10 one at that, so I'm normally good with anything


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 11, 2013)

Has anyone's box contents updated on the site, who also received the snowed in box email? Just curious!


----------



## missnaya (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone's box contents updated on the site, who also received the snowed in box email? Just curious!


 I got the "snowed in" email and my box hasn't updated on the site yet.


----------



## cari12 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love perfume samples too and am so tired about hearing people complain about it on Facebook. People want a perfume opt-out, then they'll want a hair care opt-out then a mascara opt-out then a lip gloss opt-out and it gets to the point where it's like why dont you just spend your $10 on what you really want. The boxes are never going to be perfectly tailored to each individual profile so just have fun with the randomness and if it stops being fun then unsubscribe.


 Well said!

I have to wonder how long it'll be before many of the same complainers/we're going to Ipsy types on the BB FB are doing the same on Ipsy's page. Some people are impossible to please.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 11, 2013)

With a perfume opt-out that's actually understandable due to people with sensitives and allergies, it's a medical reason not a just because reason.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some people are impossible to please.


 Amen to this.


----------



## calexxia (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> With a perfume opt-out that's actually understandable due to people with sensitives and allergies, it's a medical reason not a just because reason.


 And the same can be said for those of us who can't have certain food items, or who are allergic to sunscreen, etc.

The thing that surprises me, however, is if someone has severe perfume allergies, then wouldn't they also need to specify that the items in their box be unscented, as well? Seems as if they would be the same triggers, since Lord KNOWS some of the products BB has sampled have very strong scents, even if they weren't perfumes (Juice Beauty CC Cream being the first one that springs to mind. And, yes, SOME perfumes trigger my migraines; some don't. That actually PLEASES me about getting perfume in my BB, as it allows me to know before I've purchased something if I happen to be sensitive to it or not.


----------



## Annie92 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brandyk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> a couple people asked me about my review of the (in spoiler, although i doubt it's still a spoiler!)
> 
> ...


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm starting to think *BB really does pay attention to what you order and review *more than what's on your profile.  They sent me two boxes full of items I should enjoy trying based on my purchase history!  

They sent me the Vasanti, Jouer MMT, and the Tigi Catwalk Dry shampoo on the account where I had bought countless natural skincare products (including the WEI mud mask and a sample of the DDF cleanser), the Miracle Skin concealer and two orders of the Lulu Organics dry shampoo.  That fit the bill perfectly.

On the other account where I had purchased more makeup type items, and I received the nail polish.  I had also bought the Mox lip butter, and in this box they sent me the Dr. Lipp nipple cream for lips.  *They also didn't send me the Vasanti on this account probably because I had already ordered it as a sample before.  I am also thrilled that they sent me the Skin&amp;Co Roma bagnodoccia gel because I am obsessed with Rome and hadn't tried their line before.  Maybe I'll even end up liking the Juicy La La...

If you think they don't pay attention to your activity on the website, I beg to differ with this little study of mine!  I'm going to start carefully ordering only makeup items on one account and skincare on the other so I can keep up this trend!  I'm happy with *almost* everything!  The headband will probably get used, and the chocolate will be given away.  I'm a little sad this took a spot away from a beauty item in both boxes.  Anyway, I'm a dark chocolate kind of girl!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm also a little jealous of the people who get 6 items to review!  xx


----------



## Meggpi (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And the same can be said for those of us who can't have certain food items, or who are allergic to sunscreen, etc.
> 
> The thing that surprises me, however, is if someone has severe perfume allergies, then wouldn't they also need to specify that the items in their box be unscented, as well? Seems as if they would be the same triggers, since Lord KNOWS some of the products BB has sampled have very strong scents, even if they weren't perfumes (Juice Beauty CC Cream being the first one that springs to mind . And, yes, SOME perfumes trigger my migraines; some don't. That actually PLEASES me about getting perfume in my BB, as it allows me to know before I've purchased something if I happen to be sensitive to it or not.


 This!  Lavender is a common allergy trigger, and is in a lot of lotions.  Every once in a while a perfume triggers my asthma, so I also like being able to try scents without braving the cloud of perfume in public.  I'm also one of the sunscreen hating people, I can only use zinc/titanium dioxide on my face unless I want to be in pain and look like a splotchy lobster.  I don't want to think about the logistics of offering allergen-free options for a large sampling company like Birchbox, it gives me a headache.

My box 'uptaded'

I get so mad at stretchy headbands because it reminds me that my skull is bizarre and has no prominence at the back of my head to hold headbands on.  They make me feel like a freak, lol!  I'm most excited for the nipple lips, winter does a number on mine.
Shipping information available in your Account Settings.
Ghirardelli Milk &amp; Caramel SQUARES
Buy
 
twistbandâ„¢ Headband Collection
Buy
 
Dr. Lipp Original Nipple Balm for Lips
Buy
 
Skin&amp;Co Bagnodoccia Body Gel
Buy
 
Color Club Fiesta Collection
Buy


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 11, 2013)

still snowed in




  still not updated


----------



## karenX (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone's box contents updated on the site, who also received the snowed in box email? Just curious!


 nothing for me yet.


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 11, 2013)

No clickty truck still !!!!! The unknown is killing me.......


----------



## dotybird (Feb 11, 2013)

> I got the "snowed in" email and my box hasn't updated on the site yet.


 Same here. So frustrating especially after January GB's late deliveries!


----------



## tessie (Feb 11, 2013)

So confused....didn't receive a snowed-in email and yet no box update. hmmmmm


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> With a perfume opt-out that's actually understandable due to people with sensitives and allergies, it's a medical reason not a just because reason.


 I totally understand this too, but it seems like more people are upset at getting them rather than being allergic to them. I feel like people would abuse a perfume allergy option.


----------



## grayc (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This!  Lavender is a common allergy trigger, and is in a lot of lotions.  Every once in a while a perfume triggers my asthma, so I also like being able to try scents without braving the cloud of perfume in public.  I'm also one of the sunscreen hating people, I can only use zinc/titanium dioxide on my face unless I want to be in pain and look like a splotchy lobster.  I don't want to think about the logistics of offering allergen-free options for a large sampling company like Birchbox, it gives me a headache.


 i agree


----------



## Meshybelle (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This!  Lavender is a common allergy trigger, and is in a lot of lotions.  Every once in a while a perfume triggers my asthma, so I also like being able to try scents without braving the cloud of perfume in public.  I'm also one of the sunscreen hating people, I can only use zinc/titanium dioxide on my face unless I want to be in pain and look like a splotchy lobster.  I don't want to think about the logistics of offering allergen-free options for a large sampling company like Birchbox, it gives me a headache.
> 
> ...


 [email protected] "nipple lips."


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> With a perfume opt-out that's actually understandable due to people with sensitives and allergies, it's a medical reason not a just because reason.


 I understand why people would want a food opt-out due to allergies because, honestly, we shouldn't even be getting food in our "beauty" boxes. However, there is perfume in a lot of beauty products and if you have a severe allergy to perfumes then maybe Birchbox might be something you unfortunately have to avoid due to your allergies - like many people have to avoid foods they love due to their allergies. But like hindsighting said, a vast majority of the perfume complaints are people saying that they can get them at a beauty counter for free, not that they have actual allergic reactions to them. And I was talking about the people on Facebook who tend to use that complaint the most (about being able to get perfumes for free at department stores) not the girls on here who have had serious migraines from some scents. But, all in all, that is the risk with getting something random, just like I run the risk of getting brands that I won't use because they are tested on animals.



> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I totally understand this too, but it seems like more people are upset at getting them rather than being allergic to them. I feel like people would abuse a perfume allergy option.


 Yes, and it would affect everyone who doesn't opt out as well because there could be certain boxes that are reserved for people with a perfume opt-out that contain products that other people don't have a chance to get because Birchbox has to divy everything up and that makes certain boxes exclusive to people who have certain requests in their profile and that's just not fair.


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 11, 2013)

At some point you can't really accommodate allergies to perfume in a beauty sub. Almost everything has some kind of fragrance. But I think an allergy free sub that is separate would attract quite a few subscribers.


----------



## jnm9jem (Feb 11, 2013)

Off topic - but if anyone loved the all natural Sprout Lip Balm that was featured in the Goop box, Anthropologie has the set of 4 half off for only $9.00!


----------



## alphaloria (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MomOf5InKs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today, though my box on the site still hasn't updated yet so I can't do any reviews yet.  I got box 3, which I'm okay with, but it seems a lot of the boxes are only getting 4 items to review this month?  I needed 5 to put me over 400 points, but I guess I'll be waiting.  Or ordering...lol
> 
> ...


I just went to try mine out and it was dried out as well!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm also a little jealous of the people who get 6 items to review!  xx


 See that is something I don't like, I didn't know some people gets more items than others, iMho that's a bit unfair, I pay the same as them, we all pay the same, but some get more stuff than others? meh...


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Off topic - but if anyone loved the all natural Sprout Lip Balm that was featured in the Goop box, Anthropologie has the set of 4 half off for only $9.00!


 I would totally dive on this if I didn't have to pay shipping and if I didn't already have a billion (6) mox botanicals lip balms to get through first!


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> See that is something I don't like, I didn't know some people gets more items than others, iMho that's a bit unfair, I pay the same as them, we all pay the same, but some get more stuff than others? meh...


 I agree because it affects how many points we can get.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 11, 2013)

I was pretty bummed to see I'd be getting the Secret Agent Beauty Kiss-Kiss Rendezvous lip stuff in my box because it looks like a lip gloss and I hate lip gloss. But I read the description on Birchbox.com and it's actually a lip treatment that works as a foundation/primer _before_ applying lipstick or lip gloss. It comes in two variations: "Agent Golden-Spy contains real (yes, real) gold flakes, while Agent Lips-Galore provides a subtle pink sheen." I'm actually pretty excited about it now, I wonder if it is a full size product in the boxes.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree because it affects how many points we can get.


 Yup exactly! So they get 60 pts and we get 50...so even...lol Also didn't know who you were lmao I thought you were someone else, cuz different picture! XD


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yup exactly! So they get 60 pts and we get 50...so even...lol Also didn't know who you were lmao I thought you were someone else, cuz different picture! XD


 Haha I like to switch it up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 11, 2013)

Question about the Pick Two packs in the shop... I ordered the one that had the Reve de Miel face WASH, and now when I check my order it says it's the Reve de Miel face CREAM!  Do they do this sample switching thing often?  I'm ok with it, because I always like trying new moisturizers as well as cleansers, but I'd be seriously annoyed if they did this with something I specifically wanted.  Like I said, not annoyed, especially because it was free with my order.  Just wondering.


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was pretty bummed to see I'd be getting the Secret Agent Beauty Kiss-Kiss Rendezvous lip stuff in my box because it looks like a lip gloss and I hate lip gloss. But I read the description on Birchbox.com and it's actually a lip treatment that works as a foundation/primer _before_ applying lipstick or lip gloss. It comes in two variations: "Agent Golden-Spy contains real (yes, real) gold flakes, while Agent Lips-Galore provides a subtle pink sheen." I'm actually pretty excited about it now, I wonder if it is a full size product in the boxes.


When they gave some to LBB as free bonus items, they were the full-size.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Feb 11, 2013)

For those of us that got our boxes "snowed in," and no box update.  I wonder if they are waiting until the 13th (when the boxes should be shipped out no later then) - to update our boxes?

Just a thought.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Feb 11, 2013)

Got the snowed in email, and no box update for me yet...


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 11, 2013)

Yay just did some tax return shopping on the BB site. Haven't placed a big order in a while, and I'm most excited for the chocolate lol.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is a very colorful, happy looking order.  Just what we beautyphiles need in all this snow!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 11, 2013)

Well, I've got a tracking number next to my clicky truck, but it hasn't entered the system yet, so no tracking info (including it's weight, boo! lol) AND my box hasn't updated...this is SO TEASING lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like this new pic, it's cute ^^ also I ordered 2 packs of the chocopods and the Shea Terra soap too! XD I hope the soap helps w my black heads and the bf's


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is a very colorful, happy looking order.  Just what we beautyphiles need in all this snow!


 Haha definitely!


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like this new pic, it's cute ^^ also I ordered 2 packs of the chocopods and the Shea Terra soap too! XD I hope the soap helps w my black heads and the bf's


 Aww, thanks! And this is my second time buying the Shea Terra, my first ran out and I NEED more. It definitely shrunk my pores and cleared the stubborn skin on my chin and nose.


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't understand BB..some people already have their boxes, and mine isn't even updated to February yet:-(


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2013)

My box showed up today. I'm not super wowed by it, but it definitely isn't bad. I love the protect and detangle spray...the packaging is cute and the smell reminds me of Aquolina Pink Sugar.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Still hate Color Club, but I'll use it even though I have a very similar color already. Sick of Juicy, but Couture La La does smell nice. I am excited about the Dr. Jart...and I'm always happy to get chocolate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't mind getting perfume or food (except Luna bars...HATE THOSE), but I do think they should be more bonus-type items...like really, my box this month is only 3 items besides the perfume and chocolate. I think they'd get fewer complaints if the perfume was the 5th item and the chocolate a 6th bonus. Or if the perfume sample was a more deluxe size. BUT, no big deal, still a nice box.


----------



## libedon (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally understand this too, but it seems like more people are upset at getting them rather than being allergic to them. I feel like people would abuse a perfume allergy option.


 I kind of imagine that people would opt out of the perfumes or the food and then get mad when something good comes and they don't get it. "They got better after I opted out! Birchbox hates me! I need chocolate to live!" someone will always be unhappy, and the unhappiest are usually the loudest.


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box showed up today. I'm not super wowed by it, but it definitely isn't bad. I love the protect and detangle spray...the packaging is cute and the smell reminds me of Aquolina Pink Sugar.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Still hate Color Club, but I'll use it even though I have a very similar color already. Sick of Juicy, but Couture La La does smell nice. I am excited about the Dr. Jart...and I'm always happy to get chocolate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I don't mind getting perfume or food (except Luna bars...HATE THOSE), but I do think they should be more bonus-type items...like really, my box this month is only 3 items besides the perfume and chocolate. *I think they'd get fewer complaints if the perfume was the 5th item and the chocolate a 6th bonus. Or if the perfume sample was a more deluxe size. *BUT, no big deal, still a nice box.


 I agree...I don't care if we get perfume in our boxes.  I found Harvey Prince by getting in a box and I'm forever grateful.  I just wish they'd consider it an extra or give us two little vials of it.


----------



## cbs73 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I've got a tracking number next to my clicky truck, but it hasn't entered the system yet, so no tracking info (including it's weight, boo! lol) AND my box hasn't updated...this is SO TEASING lol


 I'm in the same boat.....I got the tracking number, but no info on which box I'll be getting this month.  SUCH a tease.


----------



## calexxia (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally understand this too, but it seems like more people are upset at getting them rather than being allergic to them. I feel like people would abuse a perfume allergy option.


 You mean like the gals who are trying to qualify for L'Oreal product studies and ask folks "What's the RIGHT answer that they're looking for?" even though that pollutes the pool, so to speak on what the company is researching?

Seriously, if there were a perfume-free option under the guise of allergens, then they would be opening up a thousand cans of worms.


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You mean like the gals who are trying to qualify for L'Oreal product studies and ask folks "What's the RIGHT answer that they're looking for?" even though that pollutes the pool, so to speak on what the company is researching?
> 
> Seriously, if there were a perfume-free option under the guise of allergens, then they would be opening up a thousand cans of worms.


I agree. I have really sensitive skin, so I totally understand the frustration of people who get things in their boxes they can't use. But I'd rather just count it as a loss when I get something like that, and continue to enjoy the sub. I hate getting Soyjoy and Luna Bars, but love it when they send us chocolate or tea. The only time I was genuinely mad about something they sent us, was when they sent out men's cologne samples.

So, have we established that those of us who got the "snowed in" email, have not gotten their boxes updated yet, on their box pages? I guess they were serious. lol I realize that I am only feeling so impatient about it, because there are so many desirable things in this month's box. I want to try all the hair products.


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Annie92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh, I sampled this from my sephora before. same results. I really want to love bb creams but I think my dry, mostly problem free skin would much prefer a run-of-the-mill tinted moisturizer w/ SPF.


 I do really like the Dr. Jart Water fuse. I bought the full size after sampling through BB, and I used it for a while until it started to seem too "wet" (for lack of a better term. I live in Florida so it's often very humid!) but with the drier air lately, I started using it again and once again like it.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 11, 2013)

I've been wondering if maybe part of the reason our snowed-in boxes haven't updated is because they haven't received the items yet and might have to change things around.


----------



## BisousDarling (Feb 11, 2013)

I got a snowed in email and I have nothing thus far; I'm thinking I have to agree with everyone who thinks that they won't update anything until the 13th. I'm trying to be super patient, I already got one box and my ipsy bag is coming today, so I have some things to keep me entertained in the mean time. Even if I get nothing I like in the box, I think I'll just be so ecstatic when my box contents page updates that I won't care.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 11, 2013)

The craziest thing to me is that my boxes updated for February, I've had a tracking number forever, I haven't gotten an email from them saying it would be late BUT I still have no update on weight or where it is.  I'm so confused.  Am I even going to get the boxes that updated?


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 11, 2013)

For everyone concerned about their lack of a "clicky truck", I have received my shipping email, but mine still doesn't show up on the website. I think they might just be behind on updating the website


----------



## Angelalh (Feb 11, 2013)

is anyone else not able to log in to birchbox? i click log in and nothing happens


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 11, 2013)

> is anyone else not able to log in to birchbox? i click log in and nothing happens


 My 'login' button has been broken for days. I have to click 'box' then 'sign in' to get into my account.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Feb 11, 2013)

> I've been wondering if maybe part of the reason our snowed-in boxes haven't updated is because they haven't received the items yet and might have to change things around.


 I have been thinking the same thing


----------



## randerso (Feb 11, 2013)

For what it's worth, I got a snowed-in box email and I got a tracking number this morning (clickable truck box). Shipping info nor box contents have updated though.

I am not irritated in the least since I just got caught in a snow storm on Friday when I went skiing. I am not used to the snow and was so impressed at how businesses can function at all during a blizzard like that!


----------



## dlynncoates (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> got my box today! so excited as its a few days ahead of schedule. weird thing is-- i got two boxes--- two of the exact same boxes! i have two accounts but i dont even have a tracking number up yet for my secondary account. I am really hoping this is just a birchbox mistake and I'll get another box-- i know its possible but i find it hard to believe id get the same exact box from both accounts- this is only my 2nd with two accounts. well- ill just have to wait and see otherwise i guess itll be up for trade! all in all it was a great box
> 
> ...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 11, 2013)

They ship in waves. People are assigned a box, and that entire group ships at once. They do not ship all boxes at once and all accounts do not update at once.



> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't understand BB..some people already have their boxes, and mine isn't even updated to February yet:-(


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 11, 2013)

This is mine:

I am happy enough!






.
Ghirardelli Milk &amp; Caramel SQUARES 
FusionBeauty LashFusion XLâ„¢ 
Myâ„¢ Multi-Purpose Mattifying Moisturizer 
Juicy Couture Couture La La 3.4oz 
Curly Hair Solutionsâ„¢ Tweekâ„¢


----------



## Antidentite (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is mine:
> 
> ...


I really want to try tweek!  I saw birchbox was sampling it (I also assumed I wouldn't get it in my box) so I went in search of a good deal online and apparently curlmart.com has a promo running this month, if you buy any curly hair solutions product you get a 3.38oz tweek for free!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box showed up today. I'm not super wowed by it, but it definitely isn't bad. I love the protect and detangle spray...the packaging is cute and the smell reminds me of Aquolina Pink Sugar.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Still hate Color Club, but I'll use it even though I have a very similar color already. Sick of Juicy, but Couture La La does smell nice. I am excited about the Dr. Jart...and I'm always happy to get chocolate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I don't mind getting perfume or food (except Luna bars...HATE THOSE), but I do think they should be more bonus-type items...like really, my box this month is only 3 items besides the perfume and chocolate.* I think they'd get fewer complaints if the perfume was the 5th item and the chocolate a 6th bonus. Or if the perfume sample was a more deluxe size. BUT, no big deal, still a nice box.*


----------



## Jennifer Love (Feb 11, 2013)

Im not allergic and I would never opt out of perfume samples, but I wish they'd stop sending skanksmelling (TO ME) Juicy perfume. There are tonnnnnnnns of other perfume makers out there ...I'm just saying PICK SOMETHING ELSE ALREADY, BB!! LOL I think they need to find some different brands to work with rather than sticking with one perfume house because you got a smoking good deal on their stinky perfumes. It's like they have one buyer and they hare to do their job or something so they get one company to sign up and then sit on their ass the rest of the time. It isn't just their perfume either, Jouer is another. I know there are not infinite numbers of companies wanting to send out samples, but at least space them out..... I will NEVER buy a Juicy perfume...even if I like it...because of the obnoxiousness of having been sent all their samples in Birchbox.


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 11, 2013)

I am a member of the clicky truck without updated box contents or updated shipping page club. Melt faster, Nemo snow.


----------



## BisousDarling (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is anyone else not able to log in to birchbox? i click log in and nothing happens


 I couldn't log in on my PC at home or on my iPhone using the log in button, but on my iMac at work, I can use the button. Very odd....


----------



## BisousDarling (Feb 11, 2013)

My truck became clicky! But... no information beyond that. It means that they printed my label though, hooray!


----------



## puppyluv (Feb 11, 2013)

Has anyone made a list of boxes that haven't shipped or updated yet? I might do this. Mine is one of those that is snowed in and hasn't updated, but I thought I'd be able to narrow my possible boxes down this way. I just can't wait for an update!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 11, 2013)

> Has anyone made a list of boxes that haven't shipped or updated yet? I might do this. Mine is one of those that is snowed in and hasn't updated, but I thought I'd be able to narrow my possible boxes down this way. I just can't wait for an update!


 I think someone did a page back or so.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Im not allergic and I would never opt out of perfume samples, but I wish they'd stop sending skanksmelling (TO ME) Juicy perfume. There are tonnnnnnnns of other perfume makers out there ...I'm just saying PICK SOMETHING ELSE ALREADY, BB!! LOL I think they need to find some different brands to work with rather than sticking with one perfume house because you got a smoking good deal on their stinky perfumes. It's like they have one buyer and they hare to do their job or something so they get one company to sign up and then sit on their ass the rest of the time. It isn't just their perfume either, Jouer is another. I know there are not infinite numbers of companies wanting to send out samples, but at least space them out.....
> 
> I will NEVER buy a Juicy perfume...even if I like it...because of the obnoxiousness of having been sent all their samples in Birchbox.


 I don't exactly know what "skanksmelling" means TO YOU, but I've found the two Juicy perfume samples I've received to smell completely different. One I liked and one I didn't. So if you receive a Juicy sample and you actually like it, you won't buy it solely because you're annoyed by receiving other Juicy samples? I don't really understand that logic, but whatever.


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 11, 2013)

I love the Shea Terra Black soap. I did make the mistake of using everyday and after about a week my face started to peel like crazy. Now I use it once a week.







> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roselyn (Feb 11, 2013)

Can some one post the link to the February boxes. I know mine is on the way, but I would like to peak at what products are in all the boxes this month. I hope I get a good one. Thanks!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Im not allergic and I would never opt out of perfume samples, but I wish they'd stop sending skanksmelling (TO ME) Juicy perfume. There are tonnnnnnnns of other perfume makers out there ...I'm just saying PICK SOMETHING ELSE ALREADY, BB!! LOL I think they need to find some different brands to work with rather than sticking with one perfume house because you got a smoking good deal on their stinky perfumes. It's like they have one buyer and they hare to do their job or something so they get one company to sign up and then sit on their ass the rest of the time. It isn't just their perfume either, Jouer is another. I know there are not infinite numbers of companies wanting to send out samples, but at least space them out.....
> 
> I will NEVER buy a Juicy perfume...even if I like it...because of the obnoxiousness of having been sent all their samples in Birchbox.


 
My ratio of non Juicy perfumes to Juicy perfumes I've received is like 9:2 (edit cause i went to my profile and counted) (and one of those two was a gift sub), so maybe y'all need to change up your profiles if you hate Juicy so much. Plus Couture La La just came out. I think saying "pick another perfume, Birchbox" is a lot easier said than done, I mean, the company has to be WILLING to give samples first and obviously Juicy has seen the value in promoting their product. I don't really understand why you'd hate a product just because you've been sent all their samples by Birchbox, doesn't that defeat the purpose of having a Birchbox? It's not like you're getting the same exact perfume sample every month.


----------



## missionista (Feb 11, 2013)

Still no clicky truck.  I got the snow-delay e-mail.  I'm excited to see what they send!

Here's an idea for when you get perfumes you don't like--use them as air fresheners.  I got the Viva La Juicy, and it is WAY too sweet for my taste.  I wouldn't put it on my skin (after I tried it once) but it is a fantastic air freshener in the bathroom, where I am much less fussy about scent.

I agree though, I'd love to see perfumes from other brands. I don't care for the Juicy perfumes I've smelled, and I have liked many (not all) of the Atelier Colognes that I've smelled, but please, something different!!!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm sure BB is very aware of their demographics, and Juicy is probably very popular with a great proportion of their subscribers.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My ratio of non Juicy perfumes to Juicy perfumes I've received is like 7:2 (and one of those two was a gift sub), so maybe y'all need to change up your profiles if you hate Juicy so much. Plus Couture La La just came out. I think saying "pick another perfume, Birchbox" is a lot easier said than done, I mean, the company has to be WILLING to give samples first and obviously Juicy has seen the value in promoting their product. I don't really understand why you'd hate a product just because you've from Birchbox, doesn't that defeat the purpose? It's not like you're getting the same perfume sample every month.


 Yeah, I agree. Also, I'm pretty sure they've only released 3 Juicy perfumes in total, but I could be wrong.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I agree. Also, I'm pretty sure they've only released 3 Juicy perfumes in total, but I could be wrong.


 Yup, I spy only 3 Juicy perfumes, as opposed to 5 Harvey Prince perfumes LOL.


----------



## page5 (Feb 11, 2013)

According to my acct page I'm getting Box 11:







 
An okay box for me. I use hairspray so I will enjoy trying out the Tigi brand. I like Lancome so I'm happy I got the primer. Already tried the Jouer matte and it doesn't offer enough coverage, hopefully they sent a light shade I can give to my daughter. I'll try the Juicy but I haven't liked any of their other scents so I doubt I'll like this one. I'll give my hubby the chocolate - it'll make him happy.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love perfume samples too and am so tired about hearing people complain about it on Facebook. People want a perfume opt-out, then they'll want a hair care opt-out then a mascara opt-out then a lip gloss opt-out and it gets to the point where it's like why dont you just spend your $10 on what you really want. The boxes are never going to be perfectly tailored to each individual profile so just have fun with the randomness and if it stops being fun then unsubscribe.


The only reason I could see a use for an opt-out with perfume is due to allergies.  I hear how sometimes someone who is allergic to perfume in general or something in a certain perfume gets it and it spills in the box and they basically can't use the box.  I don't think that's super common though.  I agree that if they had an opt-out then people would want opt-outs for other things too like mascara and lip gloss as you said.  I personally like perfumes so I don't mind.  But perfume is considered sorta a beauty item so it's not crazy they put them in boxes.


----------



## Meshybelle (Feb 11, 2013)

I always pass those, "Skanksmelling" Juicy perfume samples on to my little niece. She likes them. Now I'm wondering if I should be worried about her. lol


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm not happy with February's box. The Dr. Jart BB tube was empty! I called Birchbox and left a message.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I always pass those, "Skanksmelling" Juicy perfume samples on to my little niece. She likes them. Now I'm wondering if I should be worried about her. lol


 Skanksmelling? They aren't my favorite perfumes either, but no need to be insulting toward any who might like them...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My ratio of non Juicy perfumes to Juicy perfumes I've received is like 7:2 (and one of those two was a gift sub), so maybe y'all need to change up your profiles if you hate Juicy so much. Plus Couture La La just came out. I think saying "pick another perfume, Birchbox" is a lot easier said than done, I mean, the company has to be WILLING to give samples first and obviously Juicy has seen the value in promoting their product. I don't really understand why you'd hate a product just because you've from Birchbox, doesn't that defeat the purpose? It's not like you're getting the same perfume sample every month.
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinkdiamonds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not happy with February's box. The Dr. Jart BB tube was empty! I called Birchbox and left a message.


 I emailed them about mine, there was definitely very little in there... I understand the point made earlier that maybe it's a small sample in a large tube, but I just compared it to the Urban Decay BB Cream sample I got in January that is .12 fl oz (The Dr. Jart+ is supposedly .10 fl oz), and there was enough for several applications of the UD, I've gotten at least 4-5 and there's still a bit in there.  So while the whole tube shouldn't necessarily be filled to get the .10 oz promised, the little tube should be at least 1/2 full, from my calculations.  Which means I shouldn't have had to practically flatten it just to get a bit to swatch.

I got an email back from Jennie in BB Ops saying they're looking into it.  Please let me know when you hear back from them... I'll do the same!


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 11, 2013)

No clicky truck, no box update.  It seems weird that there is no way to find out what I am getting.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Feb 11, 2013)

They like Harvey Prince a lot too: Ageless, skinny chic, pumpkin lavender, and Yogini.. and I got 3 of those samples and only liked skinny chic.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They like Harvey Prince a lot too: Ageless, skinny chic, pumpkin lavender, and Yogini.. and I got 3 of those samples and only liked skinny chic.


 See, I love Harvey Prince, but have never gotten them from BB! I'd be happy to get some mini HP perfumes, instead, I am always on the "SEND HER ALL THE JUICY" list. lmao.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Skanksmelling? They aren't my favorite perfumes either, but no need to be insulting toward any who might like them...


 She was quoting another user who described it that way.



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Juicy Couture, Viva La Juicy, La Fleur, and now this one, so 4...all of which I've gotten. It IS a bit much for one brand, in my opinion. But it's not a huge deal, I'd just like something different.


 Yeah, but I don't see the difference between that and them sending multiple products by other brands that keep showing up like Color Club or DDF or Benefit. But I am a perfume junkie so I don't mind because I want all the perfumes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Feb 11, 2013)

I got a response from birchbox saying when my box ships the page will update ugh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but my tracking number is up so yay for that


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Juicy Couture, Viva La Juicy, La Fleur, and now this one, so 4...all of which I've gotten. It IS a bit much for one brand, in my opinion. But it's not a huge deal, I'd just like something different.


 ah, I think I came around after they sampled the original Juicy Couture, cause I only ever saw Viva La Juicy, La Fleur, and Couture La La sampled. All of which seemed to be spread out over the last year I've been subscribed.


----------



## Meshybelle (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Skanksmelling? They aren't my favorite perfumes either, but no need to be insulting toward any who might like them...


 Try reading the thread. I was quoting someone else.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Skanksmelling? They aren't my favorite perfumes either, but no need to be insulting toward any who might like them...
> ...


----------



## TXSlainte (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Im not allergic and I would never opt out of perfume samples, but I wish they'd stop sending skanksmelling (TO ME) Juicy perfume. There are tonnnnnnnns of other perfume makers out there ...I'm just saying PICK SOMETHING ELSE ALREADY, BB!! LOL I think they need to find some different brands to work with rather than sticking with one perfume house because you got a smoking good deal on their stinky perfumes. It's like they have one buyer and they hare to do their job or something so they get one company to sign up and then sit on their ass the rest of the time. It isn't just their perfume either, Jouer is another. I know there are not infinite numbers of companies wanting to send out samples, but at least space them out.....
> 
> I will NEVER buy a Juicy perfume...even if I like it...because of the obnoxiousness of having been sent all their samples in Birchbox.





> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't exactly know what "skanksmelling" means TO YOU, but I've found the two Juicy perfume samples I've received to smell completely different. One I liked and one I didn't. So if you receive a Juicy sample and you actually like it, you won't buy it solely because you're annoyed by receiving other Juicy samples? I don't really understand that logic, but whatever.





> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> My ratio of non Juicy perfumes to Juicy perfumes I've received is like 9:2 (edit cause i went to my profile and counted) (and one of those two was a gift sub), so maybe y'all need to change up your profiles if you hate Juicy so much. Plus Couture La La just came out. I think saying "pick another perfume, Birchbox" is a lot easier said than done, I mean, the company has to be WILLING to give samples first and obviously Juicy has seen the value in promoting their product. I don't really understand why you'd hate a product just because you've been sent all their samples by Birchbox, doesn't that defeat the purpose of having a Birchbox? It's not like you're getting the same exact perfume sample every month.


 I went to my profile and counted, too. I've gotten 27 boxes (I only have once account) containing a total of 18 perfume samples. 3 of those have been Juicy samples, so I'd hardly say it's obnoxious. They obviously work with several perfume companies in addition to Juicy...Harvey Prince and Atelier jump to mind immediately, because I've gotten multiple of those as well.

I'm really perplexed by the comment about never buying a Juicy perfume just because there have been 3 sent in Birchboxes. I discovered Jouer LMT through Birchbox, and LOVE it. I didn't not purchase it just because I also got a sample of the Jouer lip gloss and lip something or other that I didn't like. That would be a whole "cutting of my nose to spite my face" kind of thing. 

But what do I know. I wear "skanksmelling" perfume.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cskeiser (Feb 11, 2013)

I received my box #28 today... it's okay, but nothing wonderful...Protect &amp; Detangle spray, Dr. Jart Black BB, Nipple Balm, Twistband headband and chocolate...a decent variety for face and hair, and my 11 yr old was happy with the headband, but not a high value box (I estimate @ $10.65) compared to some others....

oh well, I still love BB for the monthly goodies as well as the great point system.... and a good day overall... my mailmail delivered my BB, Ipsy, free Love with Food box, and my Missha order all today!


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed them about mine, there was definitely very little in there... I understand the point made earlier that maybe it's a small sample in a large tube, but I just compared it to the Urban Decay BB Cream sample I got in January that is .12 fl oz (The Dr. Jart+ is supposedly .10 fl oz), and there was enough for several applications of the UD, I've gotten at least 4-5 and there's still a bit in there.  So while the whole tube shouldn't necessarily be filled to get the .10 oz promised, the little tube should be at least 1/2 full, from my calculations.  Which means I shouldn't have had to practically flatten it just to get a bit to swatch.
> 
> I got an email back from Jennie in BB Ops saying they're looking into it.  Please let me know when you hear back from them... I'll do the same!


 Will do. My tube had absolutely no product no matter how much I squeezed and flattened. Disappointed...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2013)

They had this problem with the Waterfuse Dr. Jart, too...you'd think they'd learn to either fill the tubes more or use smaller tubes or even a packet.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 11, 2013)

Just a warning to anyone getting the nipple lip balm in their box this month - I bought the full-size one and, after 3-4 uses, I got a pimple on my upper lip.  I probably should have took into account what it's made of...  Oh well.  Live and learn.  Just kind of a warning for anyone else with blemish-prone skin...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a warning to anyone getting the nipple lip balm in their box this month - I bought the full-size one and, after 3-4 uses, I got a pimple on my upper lip.  I probably should have took into account what it's made of...  Oh well.  Live and learn.  Just kind of a warning for anyone else with blemish-prone skin...


 Aw. I was a little disappointed that I hadn't gotten it, but I am prone to breakouts around my mouth with some balms, so I guess it's for the better that I didn't get it.


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 11, 2013)

I shouldn't, but I get like this every time there's a bit of drama here.


----------



## sinatraskitten (Feb 11, 2013)

Got my box today. It said on my profile that i was getting shampoo and conditioner but on my card inside the box it says only shampoo (which is what i got). Im confused... but i can leave feedback for the conditioner.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LMAO


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my box today. It said on my profile that i was getting shampoo and conditioner but on my card inside the box it says only shampoo (which is what i got). Im confused... but i can leave feedback for the conditioner.


 Hmm. How many items did you get in total?


----------



## lindalou3 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a warning to anyone getting the nipple lip balm in their box this month - I bought the full-size one and, after 3-4 uses, I got a pimple on my upper lip.  I probably should have took into account what it's made of...  Oh well.  Live and learn.  Just kind of a warning for anyone else with blemish-prone skin...


Probably because it is made with Lanolin...sheep oil...yuck!  I found that it makes me get pimples as well.  If I get that product it'll be a definite give away to someone else.


----------



## sinatraskitten (Feb 11, 2013)

> Hmm. How many items did you get in total?


 4 including the chocolate square


----------



## itslibbyk (Feb 11, 2013)

Still no clicky truck or preview... GRRRR!


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lindalou3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Probably because it is made with Lanolin...sheep oil...yuck!  I found that it makes me get pimples as well.  If I get that product it'll be a definite give away to someone else.


 I'll probably end up giving mine to my mom and switch back to Clinique Superbalm.  



  I hope it works well for at least some of the people getting it this month.  I liked it until I noticed the pimple.  I usually apply Clinique Superbalm 2-3 times a day and only had to use the nipple lip balm once or twice a day.  It's a good product, but definitely not for me.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 4 including the chocolate square


 WTF?  What box did you get?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 11, 2013)

TMI but if I get the nip balm, I'm putting it on my nips and not my lips LOL!

Either my BB or my Graze box needs to update soon....cause I am just no good with delayed gratification!


----------



## luckynmba13 (Feb 11, 2013)

> I don't understand BB..some people already have their boxes, and mine isn't even updated to February yet:-(


Mine still shows january's box too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 11, 2013)

Anyone else getting the ShowStoppers fashion tape and unable to leave a review?


----------



## Mandy Kane (Feb 11, 2013)

Ug. Got my box. I was so excited after seeing lancome in the spoiler but I got a pc of chocolate another sample of Dr jart bb cream another juicy perfume Mary loumanizer and spray conditioner. Wah wahhhh. They can't all be winners and ill trade my Mary lou because I already have it.


----------



## sinatraskitten (Feb 11, 2013)

> WTF? Â What box did you get?


 I dont know the number of the box but now the conditioner is missing from my profile. I got kiehls wrinkle reducing cream, choc square, jouer matte tint, &amp; evolvh shampoo


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinkdiamonds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Will do. My tube had absolutely no product no matter how much I squeezed and flattened. Disappointed...


 Hey, BB emailed me back and did the whole "oh yeah, the tube's supposed to be mostly empty, but we swear you got the amount promised" thing.  So I sent them another email laying out my math based on the similar UD BB cream sample, and also made the point that for me to consider anything a true sample, it needs to have at least 1 use of the product!  I also let them know that I've seen several complaints about the Dr. Jart on this page and on their FB page.  Hopefully something gets done!  And I hope they call you back soon!


----------



## surelyslim (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lol, I was looking to the right images before I scanned through all the new posts here.. and I was wondering what was so amusing about MJ eating popcorn. He looks good here!


----------



## JessP (Feb 11, 2013)

Still no clicky truck and no box page update. Since I did receive the "snowed in" email, I'm just going with the flow and trying to practice patience lol.


----------



## surelyslim (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey, BB emailed me back and did the whole "oh yeah, the tube's supposed to be mostly empty, but we swear you got the amount promised" thing.  So I sent them another email laying out my math based on the similar UD BB cream sample, and also made the point that for me to consider anything a true sample, it needs to have at least 1 use of the product!  I also let them know that I've seen several complaints about the Dr. Jart on this page and on their FB page.  Hopefully something gets done!  And I hope they call you back soon!


I recalled when they first came out (Dr. Jart), it caused a big stink and BB mostly remedied that by sending 2 tubes or a single long tube (of mostly air as well). From what I do remember, it will be more than one use assuming you can squeeze it out lol.

It does cover quite a bit, but my frustration with the sample itself led me towards Missha.


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else getting the ShowStoppers fashion tape and unable to leave a review?


Mine was there for a smidge the other day and is now gone. Hoping that means they're gonna switch it out with something else.  Since the box pic isn't up. And I dunno about you, but the USPS doesn't have my box yet, according to their bafflement at my tracking #.


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinkdiamonds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Will do. My tube had absolutely no product no matter how much I squeezed and flattened. Disappointed...


 I have gotten two uses out of mine so far... and there is still product left. I'm glad because I am loving it. Will be stalking trades for more. I hope you guys get it worked out with BB. Last month my lashem was empty and they gave me 100 points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Happy Jamie!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hmm. How many items did you get in total?
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## prachisrk (Feb 11, 2013)

Same, though I am sure that they are not sticking to their latest by 13th deadline, after that I'll start getting annoyed.



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no clicky truck and no box page update. Since I did receive the "snowed in" email, I'm just going with the flow and trying to practice patience lol.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 11, 2013)

I got my box on Saturday XD





My first impression was : 




. But after trying everything out I'm happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got's a full review and more pictures on teh blogzors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## danicaminkim (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't have curly hair, but Birchbox is sending me a sample of Miss Jessie's Original Pillow Soft Curls. I haven't even selected "curly hair" as my profile. DOES BIRCHBOX DO THIS SOMETIMES?

BTW, I'm also getting Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator, Dr. Jart+ Black Label Detox BB Beauty Balm, and Color Club Fiesta Collection nail polish. I'm very happy with my box overall except Miss Jessie's Original Pillow Soft Curls since I'm not curly-haired.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LMAO me too! I used to play an mmo a lot and whenever the was drama in whole chat it was pop corn time! I always love your comments haha XD You are funneh!


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine was there for a smidge the other day and is now gone. Hoping that means they're gonna switch it out with something else.  Since the box pic isn't up. And I dunno about you, but the USPS doesn't have my box yet, according to their bafflement at my tracking #.


 Ooo that would be interesting, hopefully they switch it with something instead of just getting rid of one of our samples! My tracking number is also not updated at all!


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Feb 11, 2013)

So let me get this straight no one has the Stila box yet?!?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *danicaminkim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't have curly hair, but Birchbox is sending me a sample of Miss Jessie's Original Pillow Soft Curls. I haven't even selected "curly hair" as my profile. DOES BIRCHBOX DO THIS SOMETIMES?
> 
> BTW, I'm also getting Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator, Dr. Jart+ Black Label Detox BB Beauty Balm, and Color Club Fiesta Collection nail polish. I'm very happy with my box overall except Miss Jessie's Original Pillow Soft Curls since I'm not curly-haired.


 Yep, they have a huge volume of subscribers, so often the boxes don't really follow your profile. You can always do trades with products you don't want to try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't know why I'm ctfu over someone on facebook telling an unhappy subscriber to "ask mother nature for points" since birchbox won't give members 100 points due to the snowstorm delaying boxes being shipped. Gotta love sarcasm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know why I'm ctfu over someone on facebook telling an unhappy subscriber to "ask mother nature for points" since birchbox won't give members 100 points due to the snowstorm delaying boxes being shipped. Gotta love sarcasm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 lmao that's a good one!

I saw a BB post on fb about Adele...this women shock me, seriously, she is amazingly talented, she is gorgeous! Lets see you accomplish as much as she has and not even then can you comment on her figure! Seriously those ladies are HORRIBLE PEOPLE! I hope karma destroys them for being such haters!


----------



## Jackieblue (Feb 11, 2013)

> So let me get this straight no one has the Stila box yet?!?


 This (and the fact that the boob tape boxes have shipped) gives me hope of good things in my snowed-in-no-tracking-no-clicky-truck box.


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LMAO me too! I used to play an mmo a lot and whenever the was drama in whole chat it was pop corn time! I always love your comments haha XD You are funneh!


 Thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Annie92 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else getting the ShowStoppers fashion tape and unable to leave a review?


 I'm getting box 27 (I think) with the showstoppers and i'm getting the blue review box. Is yours a different # box? They might still be switching it out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know why I'm ctfu over someone on facebook telling an unhappy subscriber to "ask mother nature for points" since birchbox won't give members 100 points due to the snowstorm delaying boxes being shipped. Gotta love sarcasm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  LMAO!!!

It's hard for me to keep my mouth shut about things like that, so I just stay away from their FB. I get as frustrated about shipping issues as the next person, but seriously people, they can't control the weather...I don't get what people expect them to do!


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Annie92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 27 (I think) with the showstoppers and i'm getting the blue review box. Is yours a different # box? They might still be switching it out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The review box is there, but if you click review. It goes all 404OMG


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lmao that's a good one!
> 
> I saw a BB post on fb about Adele...this women shock me, seriously, she is amazingly talented, she is gorgeous! Lets see you accomplish as much as she has and not even then can you comment on her figure! Seriously those ladies are HORRIBLE PEOPLE! I hope karma destroys them for being such haters!


 geez. these birchbox members on fb rip everyone a new one (anne hathaway, beyonce, michelle obama, etc).  adele's dress at the grammy awards was ehhh last night, but her music is awesome and she's a beautiful woman inside and out.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> geez. these birchbox members on fb rip everyone a new one (anne hathaway, beyonce, michelle obama, etc).  adele's dress at the grammy awards was ehhh last night, but her music is awesome and she's a beautiful woman inside and out.


 yup they are bad, but see one thing is to criticize her dress, and another is to talk trash about her. I actually lover her Valentino dress and the fact that she stepped out of her black comfort zone :3


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yup they are bad, but see one thing is to criticize her dress, and another is to talk trash about her. I actually lover her Valentino dress and the fact that she stepped out of her black comfort zone :3


 Was the dress with all of the patterns on it the Valentino one? It was red/black/pink? I flipped back and forth from bravo to the show so I don't know if she switched up dresses like most celebs do at these shows. 

I need to step out of my comfort zone too.  I'm the stereotypical New Yorker that wears all black everywhere and it pisses my mom off b/c she loves wearing colors (aka dressing like the nanny (Fran Drescher), lol)


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Was the dress with all of the patterns on it the Valentino one? It was red/black/pink? I flipped back and forth from bravo to the show so I don't know if she switched up dresses like most celebs do at these shows.
> ...


 ya, the short one XD It was different on the runway though.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't know how much my mom used, but when I got the Dr. Jart BB cream (the one in the turquoise tube), that one sample lasted her an entire week (I don't know if she used it daily).  My UD BB cream sample (the one from Sephora from December-ish - it was in a little packet, about the size of a typical foil packet) lasted me about 4 or 5 days.  Not trying to start any drama or anything - just stating my past experience.  I hope Dr. Jart starts putting more in their samples.  Some people can tell if they want to purchase a full-sized product with just one or two uses, but, for some, it takes a week or more of regular uses.


----------



## Meshybelle (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know why I'm ctfu over someone on facebook telling an unhappy subscriber to "ask mother nature for points" since birchbox won't give members 100 points due to the snowstorm delaying boxes being shipped. Gotta love sarcasm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You're welcome!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know how much my mom used, but when I got the Dr. Jart BB cream (the one in the turquoise tube), that one sample lasted her an entire week (I don't know if she used it daily).  My UD BB cream sample (the one from Sephora from December-ish - it was in a little packet, about the size of a typical foil packet) lasted me about 4 or 5 days.  Not trying to start any drama or anything - just stating my past experience.  I hope Dr. Jart starts putting more in their samples.  Some people can tell if they want to purchase a full-sized product with just one or two uses, but, for some, it takes a week or more of regular uses.


 Drama? Here? NEVER... lol.  Actually, this is helpful, because I keep trying to explain to BB (via email) that there's no way I got even .1 fl oz.  I put my Dr. Jart up against a .12 fl oz BB Cream sample that I have, and the Dr. Jart has far less in it.  Mathematically, the Dr. Jart should have had about 80% of the product that the UD BB cream did, and it only had enough for me to get a tiny bit to swatch.  I'm hoping they don't just say "Oh well, you were able to squeeze out even a tiny bit, so that's your sample".


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 11, 2013)

I just got an email that my box has shipped (after being snowed in) but my box page hasn't updated just yet. Keeping my fingers crossed for box #14.


----------



## jessicarobin (Feb 11, 2013)

Just coming here to complain about my total non-problem.  Just received my shipping notification, but still no preview of my box. 



 I'm way too anxious about this, haha. I feel like they're punishing me for not getting a box last month.

Edited to ask:  

Did anyone get any of the candles?


----------



## gemstone (Feb 11, 2013)

> Drama? Here? NEVER... lol. Â Actually, this is helpful, because I keep trying to explain to BB (via email) that there's no way I got even .1 fl oz. Â I put my Dr. Jart up against a .12 fl oz BB Cream sample that I have, and the Dr. Jart has far less in it. Â Mathematically, the Dr. Jart should have had about 80% of the product that the UD BB cream did, and it only had enough for me to get a tiny bit to swatch. Â I'm hoping they don't just say "Oh well, you were able to squeeze out even a tiny bit, so that's your sample". Â


 My tube had a lot of air but still had quite a bit of product. I used it twice (i hated it) and there is still some product left. I definitely think yours is a dud if it only had enough to swatch.


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're welcome!


 Bahaha. Good one!  I feel like reporting someone as spam on facebook every time I see a post recommending a bb member to ipsy 



.  It's soooo annoying but deep down inside I know that I won't do it.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Drama? Here? NEVER... lol.  Actually, this is helpful, because I keep trying to explain to BB (via email) that there's no way I got even .1 fl oz.  I put my Dr. Jart up against a .12 fl oz BB Cream sample that I have, and the Dr. Jart has far less in it.  Mathematically, the Dr. Jart should have had about 80% of the product that the UD BB cream did, and it only had enough for me to get a tiny bit to swatch.  I'm hoping they don't just say "Oh well, you were able to squeeze out even a tiny bit, so that's your sample".


 Have you contacted Dr. Jart about it?  I've never personally tried their products (I thought BB cream = foundation when I received the turquoise tube through BB), but I can imagine what a disappointment it would be for a tube to be half-full or less.  It's a shame the BB CS people seem to be taking the "beggars can't be choosers" stance.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't think it's wrong of them or anything. I just personally don't care much for any of the Juicy scents so I personally hope I'm done getting them. I don't think they stink, but I don't think they are anything special, and they smell different when I first spray them on, but on my body, they dry down to the exact same scent which is frustrating (and I realize that's a body chemistry thing and isn't the case for everyone).
> ...


 And that's why I think these sub services have an uphill battle every month with subscribers - every one of us has such different likes and dislikes that it's impossible to please everyone, so they'll aim just to please the majority of their subscribers, of which the members in this thread probably represent just a small percentage. I wouldn't mind getting repeat products of stuff I like or from brands I love, but those same things/brands could be on someone else's hate list. I try to keep an open mind with my box - it's a grab bag, it's nice to try stuff that I would have never known about or never would have purchased in a store on my own, I could trade it,  it didn't actually cost me $10 if I take in account the points system, shipping is free, CS has been great to me so far,  etc. The only thing I really dislike is the sizes of the samples at times since I always like to try something new more than once to see if I actually want to purchase it. I've made my complaints in the past, but the pros far outweigh the cons for me and I don't see myself un-subbing in the near future (did once, and re-subbed almost immediately). BB is currently my only sub (I'll see what Ipsy has for March), I try boxes on occasion when it's a special box or if I have a great coupon code, but I don't feel too bad if I completely hate my BB one month since I feel like it's just fun getting a little something in the mail.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 11, 2013)

> My tube had a lot of air but still had quite a bit of product. I used it twice (i hated it) and there is still some product left. I definitely think yours is a dud if it only had enough to swatch.


 I agree... I've used mine twice so far and I should have enough product for at least one more day.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you contacted Dr. Jart about it?  I've never personally tried their products (I thought BB cream = foundation when I received the turquoise tube through BB), but I can imagine what a disappointment it would be for a tube to be half-full or less.  It's a shame the BB CS people seem to be taking the "beggars can't be choosers" stance.


 I considered it, but I'm waiting to see if there's anything BB is willing to do first (anything... anything at all!), before going to the source.  That's my next step, though.  I really want to try it against the Missha BB Cream I have, because I will seriously pay for something that helps my crazy combo skin!  So far the Missha is the best thing I've found, but I can't tell if I want the Dr. Jart unless I have enough to put on my face!!! Grrrrr.   Lol, sorry, /endrant


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I considered it, but I'm waiting to see if there's anything BB is willing to do first (anything... anything at all!), before going to the source.  That's my next step, though.  I really want to try it against the Missha BB Cream I have, because I will seriously pay for something that helps my crazy combo skin!  So far the Missha is the best thing I've found, but I can't tell if I want the Dr. Jart unless I have enough to put on my face!!! Grrrrr.   Lol, sorry, /endrant


 I've been tempted to try the Missha BB cream, but I'm afraid to buy it without trying it first.  It would be nice if a sub like BB would send us samples of that, but I'm not holding my breath for that.  I love my UD BB cream, but it was the first BB cream I tried.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2013)

At the very least, even when I get brands I am sick of/don't like, I still try them. I am wearing Couture La La and the green Color Club right now. 

And I never throw fits and send emails/facebook posts to BB about how if they send me this ONE MORE TIME, blah blah blah. I just discuss my likes and dislikes here...because that's what these boards are for.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

  And the two samples I was blah about..I would never buy the Couture La La, but I like it enough to use up the sample. The color club is really pretty color, but it took several coats to get even...however, I think the formula on this one is better than the metallics and shimmer I tried previously. So I do give them a fair chance. 

That said, I'm ready for something new next month, BB!


----------



## Meshybelle (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bahaha. Good one!  I feel like reporting someone as spam on facebook every time I see a post recommending a bb member to ipsy
> 
> ...


 I am amazed at the things those women complain about. I'm actually embarrassed for some of them. They are way over the top! If you ever notice it's the same group of malcontents doing the complaining and saying, "Go to Ipsy, " every month.  Seriously, if they are that  unhappy and the service makes them so crazy to the point of losing control, unlike the page and cancel your subscription and go join , " The $10 a month subscription sample box ruined my life," support group. They have to want to change in order to recover though. Ha!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been tempted to try the Missha BB cream, but I'm afraid to buy it without trying it first.  It would be nice if a sub like BB would send us samples of that, but I'm not holding my breath for that.  I love my UD BB cream, but it was the first BB cream I tried.


 That's why the free BB cream promo Missha ran was so awesome! I got 2


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been tempted to try the Missha BB cream, but I'm afraid to buy it without trying it first.  It would be nice if a sub like BB would send us samples of that, but I'm not holding my breath for that.  I love my UD BB cream, but it was the first BB cream I tried.


 You should totally go get yourself some Missha!  In case you need all of the enabler details, here's a link to the Missha thread a mod started when we were over running the Ipsy Feb thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132731/missha-fans

Oh, so far they're only sending out #21 as the free one, though, so all of us Casper-pale people have been going for them!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been tempted to try the Missha BB cream, but I'm afraid to buy it without trying it first.  It would be nice if a sub like BB would send us samples of that, but I'm not holding my breath for that.  I love my UD BB cream, but it was the first BB cream I tried.


 The UD BB is not a BB cream though. At least not a real one, like the original Korean ones.


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't exactly know what "skanksmelling" means TO YOU, but I've found the two Juicy perfume samples I've received to smell completely different. One I liked and one I didn't. So if you receive a Juicy sample and you actually like it, you won't buy it solely because you're annoyed by receiving other Juicy samples? I don't really understand that logic, but whatever.





> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Juicy Couture, Viva La Juicy, La Fleur, and now this one, so 4...all of which I've gotten. It IS a bit much for one brand, in my opinion. But it's not a huge deal, I'd just like something different.


 I had the original Juicy Couture before I ever joined BB. It's still the only one I  like, I don't enjoy the scents of the other ones, although I have not smelled the newest.


----------



## cari12 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The UD BB is not a BB cream though. At least not a real one, like the original Korean ones.


 True but it works fantastically for me so I haven't bothered with trying anything else yet. I'll probably eventually get around to it and be like "omg what was I missing?" but UD is working perfectly for now ;-)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> True but it works fantastically for me so I haven't bothered with trying anything else yet. I'll probably eventually get around to it and be like "omg what was I missing?" but UD is working perfectly for now ;-)


 As long as you like it, that's all that matters  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I tried sooo many before I found one I really liked, that worked for me, regardless of the wording.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Feb 11, 2013)

Hello, newbie here! 



 I just got off the BB waitlist (yay!â€”and donâ€™t worry, Iâ€™m not one of those cranky people who have been commenting on the BB FB wall!).   

Any tips for filling out the beauty profile? Also, does anyone know 1) how to determine which box you will receive and/or 2) the difference between the regular shop and secret shop? 

I am so excited to start receiving my Birchbox!  And since I am new to beauty subs (and consequently have not been overloaded with any type of sample yet) I would be happy with just about any type of product.  The only bummer is that Iâ€™m very allergic to perfumes so I suppose I wonâ€™t be smelling/reviewing any of those.  But yay for new beauty products and getting surprises in the mail! This should be fun!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MinnieMuffin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello, newbie here!
> 
> ...


 Welcome!

Log into your BB account on the website and click 'Box', if your box has been updated, the products will be listed there.

Also, secret shop?


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Feb 11, 2013)

I think that it would be so fun if brands like Stila or UD made there own boxes and sent out like 3-5 deluxe size samples (NO PACKETS!!) of new products. Maybe like 15$$? I know I'd subscribe to my favorite brand


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> ...


 Thank you!  And that was a typo--I meant "bonus shop."  But after making an account and looking around just now I noticed that it is a selection of gift and sample with purchase items.  Another nice bonus!  Their point system seems great as well.


----------



## JLR594 (Feb 11, 2013)

Has anyone received box #s 2, 4, 10, 12, 15, 16, 21, 24, 25, 32, 33, 36, 37, 39, or 40?  Or has anyone's box page updated to one of those? 

I still haven't received any tracking info and no clicky truck for me.  I'm trying to narrow down which of these boxes I'm getting!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Feb 11, 2013)

So these are my 2 boxes








Not exactly excited, but it could have been worse. I feel kind of bad that I got the lancome in both boxes. I really was hoping for one of those secret agent glosses but its not too bad.


----------



## dryadsbubble (Feb 11, 2013)

So, I just received the "Your Box has Shipped!" email from Birchbox. But my box contents are still showing January and my tracking number doesn't update... Grrr


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think that it would be so fun if brands like Stila or UD made there own boxes and sent out like 3-5 deluxe size samples (NO PACKETS!!) of new products. Maybe like 15$$? I know I'd subscribe to my favorite brand


 Yes! I would sign up for UD and if Benefit &amp; thebalm had one in a heartbeat!


----------



## Plankton4ever (Feb 11, 2013)

I was one of the people who's BB was held up by the snow storm. While I was disappointed, it definitely didn't make me mad at BB....I just wish when things like this happened that they would really work on getting our "box" pages updated so we could at least see what we will be getting. *sighhh*


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So these are my 2 boxes
> 
> ...


 I think those are both good boxes.  At least you got 2 different Lancome products.  The Visante looks to be a pretty generous sample!


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think those are both good boxes.  At least you got 2 different Lancome products.  The Visante looks to be a pretty generous sample!


 It is.  I got it in the September box and I finally finished using it in December.  That sample is the definition of deluxe sized.


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 11, 2013)

I just posted on facebook to try and turn the tide. My problem is that these people go on there and rant about "waaaah ipsy is so much better" and some poor people who have no idea what the differences are are like "oh, okay." So I did a breakdown of the # of boxes I had, how many points I received, and how many full size products I got. I hope it at least sounds sane and balanced, unlike some of the nuttery on fb. 

Such as the person complaining about shipping chocolate in February because she lives in Florida...like why not complain about EVERYTHING bb ships then because makeup can get damaged in the heat? Wouldn't that be worse than a piece of chocolate?


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 11, 2013)

My boxes still havent updated.  I just worked 12 hours, and spent 3 hours commuting each way, so today has been a long, long day.  I was hoping my boxes would have updated by the time I got home, just put a little oompf in my day, but nope.  Hopefully tomorrow.  I sent @birchboxOps a tweet yesterday stating how nice it would be if my boxes would update online, even if they ship late.  I got a response back saying "soon!"


----------



## Jackieblue (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JLR594* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received box #s 2, 4, 10, 12, 15, 16, 21, 24, 25, 32, 33, 36, 37, 39, or 40?  Or has anyone's box page updated to one of those?
> 
> I still haven't received any tracking info and no clicky truck for me.  I'm trying to narrow down which of these boxes I'm getting!


 Oh, box 40 made me drool. That would definitely be worth the wait.


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes! I would sign up for UD and if Benefit &amp; thebalm had one in a heartbeat!


You know, if you just bought one of their special kits from Sephora every two to three months, it would work out the same. Because those kits are often $30-40 and have mini sized and full sized products in them. I love those kits. Many times Benefit exceeds my expectations. I wish they sold the face scrub at Sephora, though. I love that face scrub.



> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh, box 40 made me drool. That would definitely be worth the wait.


 Box 40 is almost identical to box 14, which is the box I am hoping for. The only difference is 14 has a curly hair product, and 40 has the nail polish. I wouldn't mind the nail polish, but I'd rather have the curly hair thing. Doesn't that fragrance sample sound delectable?


----------



## meaganola (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh, box 40 made me drool. That would definitely be worth the wait.


 I don't remember seeing 40 before!  The last time I checked, the list ended at 39.  This might lend credence to my theory that maybe they're having to reconfigure boxes because products for previous box combinations haven't arrived yet.


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just posted on facebook to try and turn the tide. My problem is that these people go on there and rant about "waaaah ipsy is so much better" and some poor people who have no idea what the differences are are like "oh, okay." So I did a breakdown of the # of boxes I had, how many points I received, and how many full size products I got. I hope it at least sounds sane and balanced, unlike some of the nuttery on fb.
> 
> Such as the person complaining about shipping chocolate in February because she lives in Florida...like why not complain about EVERYTHING bb ships then because makeup can get damaged in the heat? Wouldn't that be worse than a piece of chocolate?


 I dont even bother looking at Birchbox on FB anymore becuase I cant stand the whiners.  THey just take the fun right out of it.  Some people are going to complain no matter what.  IF they think Ipsy is so much better, why not just cancel Birchbox and join Ipsy?  Sometimes I wonder if the people who say that are Ipsy plants trying to drum up subscribers.


----------



## bwgraham (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just coming here to complain about my total non-problem.  Just received my shipping notification, but still no preview of my box.
> 
> ...


----------



## bakeitup (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I just received the "Your Box has Shipped!" email from Birchbox. But my box contents are still showing January and my tracking number doesn't update... Grrr


 Me too!!!! Uggggg I just wanna know I'm getting. Whats the link to to seeing what box number you get?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At the very least, even when I get brands I am sick of/don't like, I still try them. I am wearing Couture La La and the green Color Club right now.
> 
> ...


 it's nice to hear from other rational samplers. 

I still try everything even if the box wasn't my #1 box combination. 

It's all fun for me, and I have a nice time testing out everything.

I really can't complain, BB has made travelling so much easier, as its actually pretty hard to find brand name hair product samples that are under 3floz and if you do, sometimes ONE is $10 or more. (Bumble and Bumble I am looking at you $18 travel sizes grrr.)


----------



## meaganola (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bakeitup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too!!!! Uggggg I just wanna know I'm getting. Whats the link to to seeing what box number you get?


 You just have to log into your account and click Box.  If it still shows January, your box hasn't been assigned yet.

But even when your box does load, it doesn't always mean that's what you will actually get.  I got a completely different box from the one listed on my account a few months ago.  Well, okay, not *completely* different:  Both boxes has a stila lip glaze.  Which was missing from the box I received.  I got the cap but not the glaze itself.  They ended up sending me the "right" box.  That was July, aka the _Glamour_ box, and some people received a different box from what was on their account but were told that Birchbox was out of the "correct" boxes, so they would send the next month's box for free and/or gave 100 points for the issue.  I think the actual resolution depended on who you ended up dealing with at Birchbox.  And I think the only reason I received a replacement was because I was missing an item in addition to getting a different box.  I'm glad they sent me that original box because I really did want to try the lip glaze, and I actually ended up loving it so much I got the holiday set at Christmas (and I used Birchbox points, so it was free!).


----------



## supermary (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just coming here to complain about my total non-problem.  Just received my shipping notification, but still no preview of my box.
> 
> ...


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 11, 2013)

I like Juicy perfume. I've heard very little complaints about them frequently sending out Harvey Prince perfume, which I've gotten more of than Juicy. Not sure how a perfume can smell "skanky"


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dont even bother looking at Birchbox on FB anymore becuase I cant stand the whiners.  THey just take the fun right out of it.  Some people are going to complain no matter what.  IF they think Ipsy is so much better, why not just cancel Birchbox and join Ipsy?  Sometimes I wonder if the people who say that are Ipsy plants trying to drum up subscribers.


 I have wondered that too. I mean it's not hard for them to comp a subscription in exchange for someone doing a little "social media marketing."


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I like Juicy perfume. I've heard very little complaints about them frequently sending out Harvey Prince perfume, which I've gotten more of than Juicy. Not sure how a perfume can smell "skanky"


Neither can I....in my opinion it smells, I guess you can say, "young", but not "skanky". I'm not a fan of the JC sample I received, but I mean, that's why there's HUNDREDS of perfumes! So you can find one that's suited to your taste and smells good on you! I received the Viva La Juicy, and I didn't particularly like it...but I have higher hopes for Lala, sounds like it's more suited to my style


----------



## surelyslim (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dont even bother looking at Birchbox on FB anymore becuase I cant stand the whiners.  THey just take the fun right out of it.  Some people are going to complain no matter what.  IF they think Ipsy is so much better, why not just cancel Birchbox and join Ipsy?  Sometimes I wonder if the people who say that are Ipsy plants trying to drum up subscribers.


I have to agree. The grip I have about these subscription sites is that when a complainer gets going... they'll make their complain well loud and clear, and for some reason would keep the flame going by commenting with the same complaint on another poster's. To an outsider, it's totally just whining.

The same thing can be said on IPSY's page with BB/GB commentary. It's just because IPSY had a reasonable high satisfaction, we don't see as much as we do with BB's "skimpy samples" or GB's "super late or subpar CS responses.


----------



## Jackieblue (Feb 11, 2013)

Body chemistry also makes a tremendous difference with perfumes. When my sister was abroad she smelled a perfume I love in the bottle and she and her husband thought I was nuts or have no sense of smell. Then she visited and smelled the perfume on me and it made a huge difference. A lot of perfumes that I wear smell different after I wear them for a while than they do after I first put them on too. My daughter loves when I get perfumes that smell way too sweet or young for me. Too Too Pretty is her current hand-me-down favorite. It smells lovely on her. You have to be happy and feel that a perfume smells like "you." There are plenty that smell pretty but are just not "me" at all. Yes, there have been a few I thought were just rank, but maybe with someone else's body chemistry they smell amazing.


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 11, 2013)

speaking of harvey prince...anyone else not able to get to their site?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Body chemistry also makes a tremendous difference with perfumes. When my sister was abroad she smelled a perfume I love in the bottle and she and her husband thought I was nuts or have no sense of smell. Then she visited and smelled the perfume on me and it made a huge difference. A lot of perfumes that I wear smell different after I wear them for a while than they do after I first put them on too. My daughter loves when I get perfumes that smell way too sweet or young for me. Too Too Pretty is her current hand-me-down favorite. It smells lovely on her.
> 
> You have to be happy and feel that a perfume smells like "you." There are plenty that smell pretty but are just not "me" at all. Yes, there have been a few I thought were just rank, but maybe with someone else's body chemistry they smell amazing.


Oh absolutely....I had a friend that wore a perfume that was a amber vanilla or something of that sort and my hubby LOVED it, so being the sweet little girlfriend (we weren't married yet), I went and bought it and when I put it on, it smelled AWFUL on me...completely different than the way it smells in the bottle. I've had perfumes that smell sweeter on me as well (than smelling the bottle)...body chemistry plays a HUGE part in perfumes


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I like Juicy perfume. I've heard very little complaints about them frequently sending out Harvey Prince perfume, which I've gotten more of than Juicy. Not sure how a perfume can smell "skanky"


 See, I've gotten 4 Juicy samples since January 2012 (original, Viva, La Fleur, and La La) but no Harvey Prince. And Harvey Prince is more my style. And I know some people have gotten several Harvey Prince rather than Juicy. You'd think they'd want to change it up...

I also don't think a perfume can smell skanky.


----------



## Angelalh (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> speaking of harvey prince...anyone else not able to get to their site?


i remeber last week the site said it was undegoing maintenance... maybe it has something to do with not being able to see the site correctly using firfox


----------



## Annie92 (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Body chemistry also makes a tremendous difference with perfumes. When my sister was abroad she smelled a perfume I love in the bottle and she and her husband thought I was nuts or have no sense of smell. Then she visited and smelled the perfume on me and it made a huge difference. A lot of perfumes that I wear smell different after I wear them for a while than they do after I first put them on too. My daughter loves when I get perfumes that smell way too sweet or young for me. Too Too Pretty is her current hand-me-down favorite. It smells lovely on her.


 I love these tiny perfume samples because of that! I hate being overwhelmed at a perfume counter and trying to remember which scent I sprayed on myself, and if I'm actually smelling _it, _or the cloud of other scents. Juicy (I can't remember which one) definitely smelled overwhelming in the bottle and was definitely not one I would have tried on, but a lot of the notes ended up dissipating once I put it on and left only a really nice scent.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 12, 2013)

> > I think those are both good boxes.Â  At least you got 2 different Lancome products.Â  The Visante looks to be a pretty generous sample!Â
> 
> 
> It is. Â I got it in the September box and I finally finished using it in December. Â That sample is the definition of deluxe sized.


 I second that. My Vasanti sample lasted ages, and I bought the full-size with points, so practically free.


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I like Juicy perfume. I've heard very little complaints about them frequently sending out Harvey Prince perfume, which I've gotten more of than Juicy. Not sure how a perfume can smell "skanky"


 I don't know how a perfume can smell skanky either, since I don't hang around skanks, or sniff them.  I LOLed at someone on the birchbox fb page describing it as a perfume for a "baby prostitootier", smh.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Juicy Couture, Viva La Juicy, La Fleur, and now this one, so 4...all of which I've gotten. It IS a bit much for one brand, in my opinion. But it's not a huge deal, I'd just like something different.


 I've gotten all four too.  Viva La Juicy, La Fleur, Juicy Couture and Lala in that order since 2011.


----------



## cbs73 (Feb 12, 2013)

Ok, so my box has finally updated!  It seems as though I am getting box #8:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box8  (sorry, don't know how to do the spoilers and its too damn early to figure it out)

I am not mad at it at all....I really did want to try the hair item....I'm just hoping the sample from Lancome is not the itty-bom-bitty size that I get in the gift with purchase from the department stores.  But I will say this about the nail polish- if it is the color shown, it reminds me of the Big Lebowski and the color Tara Reid uses to paint her toes.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MinnieMuffin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello, newbie here!
> 
> ...


 Leave your "splurge item" blank, say you're a beauty/makeup "expert," select one of the higher income ranges.  I did that (in addition to answering the other questions honestly) and have been very happy with all the boxes I've received.  On my second account, I answered all the questions honestly and have been very happy with the boxes I have received on that account too.  As someone said earlier, BB might be using our previous purchases to determine what box we get, which makes sense.


----------



## karenX (Feb 12, 2013)

still no update or clicky truck for me.

Probably by tomorrow, I guess.


----------



## jewdiful (Feb 12, 2013)

I got my box today! I received box 17:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box17





I'm really pleased with it! (My box weight was .5840 btw) I'd been wanting the Hot Mama for months and I'd all but given up  - I knew I'd love the color so I could have just purchased it myself but I have a _thing _for mini sizes like this - they're great for travel/on-the-go makeup bags. 

I'm also STOKED about the Tigi spray. I have long, fine hair and I have a few volumizing products I rotate but I love trying new ones. I tried it already and I'm actually surprised at how well it worked, it definitely gave my hair a bit more "oomph." The smell was a little strange but nowhere as bizarre as the Oscar Blandi volume spray from my Dec. box haha so it doesn't bother me.

I'm really liking the haircare samples in general I've received so far through BB - No. 4 clarifying shampoo, Oscar Blandi volume spray (despite the very strange odor haha), and the Ojon hair oil last month - hair products are something I don't splurge on unless I've tried it somewhere before because they tend to be so expensive and don't live up to their claims most of the time. The Dr. Jart BB cream, I'm indifferent about. It is as miniscule as everyone said lol and I'm more than happy with the Missha I discovered recently, but I'm sure I'll get around to trying the Jart eventually.
Finally, I actually like perfume samples (as long as there's one or two more exciting samples in my BB, lol). I took a picture of my fragrance area to show how I store my perfume samples - I just keep them in a little glass jar on a vanity tray. Sometimes it's fun to play "mystery scent" and just pick one out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Sorry to be so verbose, I'm new to MUT so I'm not familiar with y'all yetâ€¦ but I tend to be a bit long-winded with internet posts in general lol, hopefully that's okay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> But I will say this about the nail polish- if it is the color shown, it reminds me of the Big Lebowski and the color Tara Reid uses to paint her toes.


 LMAO - yes!  I was disappointed about getting this in my box (just updated this morning, also getting the Ojon spray, twistband headband, Juicy perfume, and chocolate.  That's it.), but this makes me feel better about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dryadsbubble (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm in the "snowed in" box club, and my box page finally updated this morning. I'm getting Box 21: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box21

for those ladies updating the chart of "which boxes are snowed in".


----------



## bwgraham (Feb 12, 2013)

my box finally updated~ here is what i am supposed to be getting:

 





Ghirardelli Milk &amp; Caramel SQUARES
 




WEIâ„¢ Pomegranate Buffing Beads
Ships Free



WEIâ„¢ Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask
Ships Free



Juicy Couture Couture La La 3.4oz
Ships Free



Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle
Ships Free



Color Club Fiesta Collection
Ships Free


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Feb 12, 2013)

> Still no clicky truck.Â  I got the snow-delay e-mail.Â  I'm excited to see what they send! Here's an idea for when you get perfumes you don't like--use them as air fresheners.Â  I got the Viva La Juicy, and it is WAY too sweet for my taste.Â  I wouldn't put it on my skin (after I tried it once) but it is a fantastic air freshener in the bathroom, where I am much less fussy about scent. I agree though, I'd love to see perfumes from other brands. I don't care for the Juicy perfumes I've smelled, and I have liked many (not all) of the Atelier Colognes that I've smelled, but please, something different!!!


 I kind of do the same thing. Perfumes I like that either don't smell right on me (chemistry?) or that are not-my-cup-of-tea ...but I still like them ...I use as room fresherners, for closets and my nightie drawer. I spray a good bit of it on a cotton pad (a cotton ball works too), put the pad in a pinch bowl ...along with the left over sample for easy refreshing ...and place the pinch bowl in desired spot.


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just posted on facebook to try and turn the tide. My problem is that these people go on there and rant about "waaaah ipsy is so much better" and some poor people who have no idea what the differences are are like "oh, okay." So I did a breakdown of the # of boxes I had, how many points I received, and how many full size products I got. I hope it at least sounds sane and balanced, unlike some of the nuttery on fb.
> 
> Such as the person complaining about shipping chocolate in February because she lives in Florida...like why not complain about EVERYTHING bb ships then because makeup can get damaged in the heat? Wouldn't that be worse than a piece of chocolate?


 I live in Florida and the idea of the chocolate melting had not even crossed my mind...it's only gotten up to like 70 degrees so far this week.

I realize "Only" probably sounds stupid to those of you in the snow, LOL!


----------



## gemstone (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just posted on facebook to try and turn the tide. My problem is that these people go on there and rant about "waaaah ipsy is so much better" and some poor people who have no idea what the differences are are like "oh, okay." So I did a breakdown of the # of boxes I had, how many points I received, and how many full size products I got. I hope it at least sounds sane and balanced, unlike some of the nuttery on fb.
> 
> Such as the person complaining about shipping chocolate in February because she lives in Florida...like why not complain about EVERYTHING bb ships then because makeup can get damaged in the heat? Wouldn't that be worse than a piece of chocolate?


 The funny thing about this is that my parents live in central florida, and they sent me a bag of those chocolate squares THIS WEEK and they were fine.  Excluding the hottest part of summer, I send them both chocolate several times a year, and on their birthdays (march/june) and never have had issues.  Sometimes chocolate melts, but it definitely isn't hot enough there now for it to immediately melt because of the weather, to the point were it is unreasonable to send it.  (Even the keys have had highs in the low 80s/upper 70s this week).


----------



## puppyluv (Feb 12, 2013)

My box finally shipped, and my box page updated! I'm getting box 8. NO perfume. NO twistbands. No boob tape. I don't know how I got so lucky. Only thing that would have made this box better was a 6th item to review.

I get try some Lancome and more importantly I've been dying to try the Pillow Soft Curls, but they have been sold out on the Miss Jessie's free sample website forever!

Does anyone know if they are only sending out the green Color Club, because the Fiesta Collection has a few different colors??


 


Color Club Fiesta Collection
$8.00 
Ships Free




Ghirardelli Milk &amp; Caramel SQUARES
$4.25 




LancÃ´me LA BASE PRO
$42.00 
Ships Free




Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Pillow Soft Curls
$22.00 Ships Free




Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator
$34.00 
Ships Free



I think BB knew that this was the last month of my gift sub, and now after this one I'm going to have to keep these boxes coming.


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 12, 2013)

Still no update here and no clicky truck...  looks like I'm still snowed in.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm getting box 8 as well.  I just not sure about the hair product - my hair only curls if I put it up a certain way when it is wet.  I suppose I can run this cream through when I take my hair down.


----------



## CarmenVF (Feb 12, 2013)

Had been crossing my fingers that I could avoid the Color Club polish since I dislike their formula and have given all 4 other samples bad reviews. And if I was really lucky I'd escape the Juicy perfume too. So of course i had to laugh when my box updated today and I saw that I had BOTH of them. Oh well...


----------



## puppyluv (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 8 as well.  I just not sure about the hair product - my hair only curls if I put it up a certain way when it is wet.  I suppose I can run this cream through when I take my hair down.


I've discovered that my wavy hair turns out a lot nicer, more defined and curly, when I put my styling products in sopping wet hair right out of the shower and then "plop" (google it if you've never heard of plopping) with a Turbie Twist. Maybe you could try that?


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Feb 12, 2013)

So, I received box number 1.  I have two questions....

1.  Has anybody with very sensitive skin tried the Vasanti?  

2.  Did anybody else receive the Miss Jessie's Original Pillow Soft Curls in a (very generous) foil packet?  Ugh.  Foil packets are so awkward.  (I would rather have a large foil packet than a tube with barely anything in it... so, I am not complaining ... just curious.)  Also, if you have used the product (I have long hair ... normal thickness) ... how much did you use? 
Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## Shatae (Feb 12, 2013)

My box must still be snowed in.  No Clicky truck, no e-mail, no idea what I am getting. I'm alright with not knowing what I'm getting.  It's kind of like a ritual for me to open my box and be surprised.  I'd really like to get that gloss though.  Not that I don't have enough lip gloss.  Anyhow.  The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I like Juicy perfume. I've heard very little complaints about them frequently sending out Harvey Prince perfume, which I've gotten more of than Juicy. Not sure how a perfume can smell "skanky"


 I've gotten one of each - Skinny Chic and Couture La La.  I liked both!  I guess I can just wander around smelling all "skankalicious"...

Oh and update on the Dr. Jart situation I posted about before - after I emailed BB a second time and proved (by comparing it to another similarly sized BB sample I had received) that there was no way the sample had even .10 fl oz, they ended up crediting me 100 points.  I really wanted another sample to try, because I want to try it against the Missha I have, but I'm not saying no to points!  I'm a happy camper now.


----------



## dlynncoates (Feb 12, 2013)

> So, I received box number 1. Â I have two questions....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Thanks for any help in advance. Â :heart: I have sensitive skin and I loved the Vasanti. Enough to buy the full sized one! I use it about once or twice a week, but it always leaves my skin feeling soft. I follow up immediately with a moisturizer or I would be pretty dry though. But that's normal in winter up North.


----------



## jorja628 (Feb 12, 2013)

I was updated overnight to show that I'm getting box 21. I was one of the ones to receive the "Snowed in!" email over the weekend.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Feb 12, 2013)

Both of my boxes continue to be snowed in and no clicky trucks yet.  I hope at least one updates today; I'm getting so impatient to see what's inside!


----------



## BisousDarling (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm getting Box 21 as well. Not horrible and now that I've cut my hair really short, I can use the twistband... Assuming it fits over my monster sized head. Not a horrible box, but probably not going to be in my top 3 from this year.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Both of my boxes continue to be snowed in and no clicky trucks yet.  I hope at least one updates today; I'm getting so impatient to see what's inside!


 Same here. 2 accounts and nothing on either one!!


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Feb 12, 2013)

Well my page just updated for literally a second to show that I'm getting box 3. I'm super bummed right now. I def don't have curly hair and this is the third mascara sample I've gotten from bb in four months...too bad mascara goes bad cause at this point I will NEVER run out. I seriously have 30...


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 12, 2013)

I wonder why some of the box page pictures haven't updated yet.  I still have two pictures of birchboxes without the products.  I bet they've had to do some scrambling around at the end and maybe had to leave out an item that didn't arrive.  

In other news, I never received an email about the boxes being late, but one of my accounts still hasn't updated with a weight and has a projected delivery date of the 18th.  I'm still holding out hoping at least one of my boxes will have 6 items instead of 5.  I don't even like milk chocolate.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well my page just updated for literally a second to show that I'm getting box 3. I'm super bummed right now. I def don't have curly hair and this is the third mascara sample I've gotten from bb in four months...too bad mascara goes bad cause at this point I will NEVER run out. I seriously have 30...


 I've never gotten a mascara from them.  It must be something on your profile?


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 12, 2013)

Well, box 21 for me on my first account and box 13 on my second.  They both kind of seem like middle of the road "okay" boxes.  I know I'll try everything.  I've yet to find any sort of hair product that absolutely wows me...so maybe these will be change my life.


 


Color Club Fiesta Collection
$8.00 Ships Free




Ghirardelli Milk &amp; Caramel SQUARES
$4.25




Juicy Couture Couture La La 3.4oz
$90.00 Ships Free




Ojon volume advanceâ„¢ Thickening Spray
$24.00 Ships Free




twistbandâ„¢ Headband Collection
$19.00 Ships Free





































































 


Dr. Jart+ Black Label Detox BB Beauty Balm
$36.00 Ships Free




Ghirardelli Milk &amp; Caramel SQUARES
$4.25




Juicy Couture Couture La La 3.4oz
$90.00
Ships Free




LancÃ´me HypnÃ´se Drama
$27.00 Ships Free




Ojon damage reverseâ„¢ Restorative Finishing Spray
$25.00 Ships Free


----------



## bakeitup (Feb 12, 2013)

My tracking still isnt active but I know what I'm getting





 If I get that color I am gonna hate it because I just got like the exact same color. I was really hoping for the Mary-Lou. But I guess that's ok. I can't eat the chocolate either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 12, 2013)

Sorry about that ^^^.  Don't know how to fix it.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Leave your "splurge item" blank, say you're a beauty/makeup "expert," select one of the higher income ranges.  I did that (in addition to answering the other questions honestly) and have been very happy with all the boxes I've received.  On my second account, I answered all the questions honestly and have been very happy with the boxes I have received on that account too.  As someone said earlier, BB might be using our previous purchases to determine what box we get, which makes sense.


 Thanks so much for the tips!  It's interesting that it is best to leave the splurge item blank.  I had been wondering whether they tended to avoid giving you the splurge item (thinking you would buy those items regardless) or whether they would give you more of that type of item (to please their customers and market those products to the audience most willing to buy them).  Looks like I might be changing that answer! Thanks again!


----------



## spmblueeyez (Feb 12, 2013)

still nothing on either account for me, on my first account I got the snowed in email, second acct nothing. neither box has updated, no clicky truck, and actually, my second acct still has January tracking info up....odd.....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish they'd just update my box. the suspense is killing me lol


----------



## lovelywhim (Feb 12, 2013)

I got my shipping email yesterday. I'm getting box 8 I think?





I'm really excited about trying the Vasanti and Lancome products! I think I'm getting a pretty good selection of stuffs this month.


----------



## Ineri218 (Feb 12, 2013)

Ok My box updated again and it changed. I am getting box 24           https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box24. Has anyone received a different color nail polish besides that green??

.
Ghirardelli Milk &amp; Caramel SQUARES 
Buy
WEIâ„¢ Pomegranate Buffing Beads 
Buy
WEIâ„¢ Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask 
Buy
Juicy Couture Couture La La 3.4oz 
Buy
Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle 
Buy
Color Club Fiesta Collection


----------



## gemstone (Feb 12, 2013)

> Ok My box updated again and it changed. I am getting box 24Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box24. Has anyone received a different color nail polish besides that green??


 I've only seen the green, I can't imagine them sending a different color, as I think they chose this sample because that green is the color of the year.


----------



## jkwynn (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The funny thing about this is that my parents live in central florida, and they sent me a bag of those chocolate squares THIS WEEK and they were fine.  Excluding the hottest part of summer, I send them both chocolate several times a year, and on their birthdays (march/june) and never have had issues.  Sometimes chocolate melts, but it definitely isn't hot enough there now for it to immediately melt because of the weather, to the point were it is unreasonable to send it.  (Even the keys have had highs in the low 80s/upper 70s this week).


 I live in the Tampa area and mine was definitely melted when it got here yesterday.  It was 80ish when I got the mail.

It's back in shape now, though, and unless it's all whitey, I'll still get down on it.  

I'm not above lickin' a Ghirardelli caramel wrapper.  BTDT lol.


----------



## grayc (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've discovered that my wavy hair turns out a lot nicer, more defined and curly, when I put my styling products in sopping wet hair right out of the shower and then "plop" (google it if you've never heard of plopping) with a Turbie Twist. Maybe you could try that?


 so i googled this plopping thing.  How long do you wear the turbie twist.  I use one of these out of the shower; but i feel like my hair would stay wet all day?  Do you sleep in it?


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 12, 2013)

Woo hoo!!! Just ordered a Dr Jart+ and a pick two sampler and only spent $16!! I'm loving reading about these deals on here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ineri218 (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've only seen the green, I can't imagine them sending a different color, as I think they chose this sample because that green is the color of the year.


 


At the shop I see there are 5 different colors  Hoping they send me anything besides that green lol.


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Feb 12, 2013)

Ye



> I've never gotten a mascara from them. Â It must be something on your profile?


 Ya I guess so. Idk what on my profile can say "I love mascara!" Lol. Guess I will have to go in and see where adjustments are needed. Time to start tweaking!(and adding more mascara to my trade list lol)


----------



## lapsesinlogic (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyJenJen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I received box number 1.  I have two questions....
> 
> ...


 When I got the Miss Jessie's sample a few months ago, BB actually sent two foil packets. Not sure if that was a mistake, but it'd be nice if it was just how they did things. There's enough in one packet for two tries with my long, very thick hair, and the second half didn't dry out at all before I had a chance to use it again. I actually loved it enough to buy the full-size.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 12, 2013)

> I've only seen the green, I can't imagine them sending a different color, as I think they chose this sample because that green is the color of the year.


 I'm with you on this. Plus next month is St. Patrick's Day, so I wouldn't be surprised to find out anyone who doesn't get it this month will get it next month.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok My box updated again and it changed. I am getting box 24           https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box24. Has anyone received a different color nail polish besides that green??
> 
> ...


 it changed?  Was it showing a different box before?


----------



## jkwynn (Feb 12, 2013)

My main account was snowed in and still is, must've found a warm spot by the fire.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I keep refreshing in hopes that it will flash a February box, even for a second.  Just a peek, BB! Please!


----------



## csb55 (Feb 12, 2013)

If anyone likes Serge Normant products, BB has an exclusive Serge Normant hair trio for $19 in the discovery dash.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 12, 2013)

> If anyone likes Serge Normant products, BB has an exclusive Serge Normant hair trio for $19 in the discovery dash.


 How do you get to the Discovery Dash? It doesn't seem to be linked anywhere I can find.


----------



## Ineri218 (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it changed?  Was it showing a different box before?


Yes I was suppose to get the jouer and a different hair spray. I am happier with this one.


----------



## TXSlainte (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks like I'm getting box 8. I don't have curly hair and I don't wear colored polish.


----------



## csb55 (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you get to the Discovery Dash? It doesn't seem to be linked anywhere I can find.


http://www.birchbox.com/promotion/discovery-dash


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes I was suppose to get the jouer and a different hair spray. I am happier with this one.


 so that means our boxes aren't sure yet probably.  I won't get too excited about what's in mine until it gets to me I guess.


----------



## Charity1217 (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *danicaminkim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't have curly hair, but Birchbox is sending me a sample of Miss Jessie's Original Pillow Soft Curls. I haven't even selected "curly hair" as my profile. DOES BIRCHBOX DO THIS SOMETIMES?
> 
> BTW, I'm also getting Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator, Dr. Jart+ Black Label Detox BB Beauty Balm, and Color Club Fiesta Collection nail polish. I'm very happy with my box overall except Miss Jessie's Original Pillow Soft Curls since I'm not curly-haired.


I got the same box and I do not have curly hair.  My profile says I have fine and dry hair.  It makes no sense to me.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Feb 12, 2013)

My box is missing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> says it was delivered 2/8 but it's not there. Asked my mail man, he said there was a sub out for him Friday. Nothing in the postal office either, he said it may be lost or was sent back. I thought it was snowed in but we cleared our house and around this weekend, plus, the box fits through the mail slot (easily).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />((((( I emailed BB but... Yeah. It's not heir fault obviously.


----------



## jessicarobin (Feb 12, 2013)

We're box twins. I was also one of the snowed in boxes. Oh, also, I had a crazy dream last night that Birchbox accidentally sent me 4 boxes. This was in addition to being a foster for 40 dogs. I probably shouldn't be using my electronics right before bed.



> I'm in the "snowed in" box club, and my box page finally updated this morning. I'm getting Box 21:Â https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box21 for those ladies updating the chart of "which boxes are snowed in".Â


----------



## BirchboxBabe (Feb 12, 2013)

Ahhh, that's the box I desperately wanted



> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box finally shipped, and my box page updated! I'm getting box 8. NO perfume. NO twistbands. No boob tape. I don't know how I got so lucky. Only thing that would have made this box better was a 6th item to review.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kimber123 (Feb 12, 2013)

No update on my box either. I want to know!! And no shipping info yet either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessicaMarie (Feb 12, 2013)

Anyone that got the snowed in email have an update yet? I figure it will probably be tomorrow, but a girl can hope.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## page5 (Feb 12, 2013)

My sister just texted me:

my bb is still snowed in what a hoot!

She thinks it is so funny, lol! Of course we live in the frigid north where we expect to be snowed in at least twice a year.


----------



## Angelalh (Feb 12, 2013)

1 account updated and one didnt the one that did though ugh terrible box for me

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box21

i really hate anything by juicy and i have in my profile, dry, frizzy curly hair

the last 2 months of boxes have been awesome though so i guess i cant complain much!


----------



## gemstone (Feb 12, 2013)

I have wishful thinking that part of the delay is on the stila smudge sticks, I haven't seen anyone mention a box with them yet! Hopefully those of us without any info will be pleasantly rewarded.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 12, 2013)

I would love a smudge stick. No update here yet. OT stila is out hautelook today.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 12, 2013)

My box updated! Yay! Looks like I'm getting box 8, which I'm super happy about.






Color Club Fiesta Collection - I'm assuming it's the green one. I don't have a green polish, so I'm stoked!
Lancome LA Base Pro - This looks very interesting..has decent reviews and I love myself some makeup perfecting products
Miss Jessie's Original Pillow Soft Curls - I DO have some natural curls here and there, so I can't wait to try this out and see if it enhances them at all
Vasanti BrightenUp Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator - This sounds terrific also, can't wait to try!
Chocolate Square - lol, unfortunately, I'm a HUGE chocoholic BUT caramel is my LEASE favorite...however, I won't let that stop me from enjoying it...it's chocolate for crying out loud lol


----------



## Ineri218 (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone that got the snowed in email have an update yet? I figure it will probably be tomorrow, but a girl can hope.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mines was snowed in and I received the email today that it had shipped.


----------



## danicaminkim (Feb 12, 2013)

> I got the same box and I do not have curly hair.Â  My profile says I have fine and dry hair.Â  It makes no sense to me.Â


 Yeah, what's with that?! Guess I'll have to give it away to a curly-haired friend!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 12, 2013)

for those of you getting the Dr. Lipp nipple balm for lips, take a look at this article I found on medical grade lanolin.  It sounds pretty good.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *danicaminkim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JimmyJazz (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can use it even if you don't have curly hair. it can be used to tame frizz, while flat ironing or blow drying, etc.


 
Thanks - I will try it for that!


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my shipping email yesterday. I'm getting box 8 I think?
> 
> ...


----------



## BirchboxBabe (Feb 12, 2013)

I just tried out the Fusion Beauty XL Mascara and I'm double bummed.  Since I received the Model Co Lashextend a couple months ago, I wasn't wanting to receive this.   But it's seriously bad quality...dry, clumpy, and does nothing on.   It's what I'd expect picking up a product at the dollar store.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Feb 12, 2013)

> http://www.birchbox.com/promotion/discovery-dash


 How does one hear of this? Was there an email?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's the box I've been assigned. I groaned when it updated to that, because it's not at all what I would have picked out for myself, but I can't complain. *I know it would be some people's dream box. *Maybe I can trade the nail polish and the lancome for some curly hair stuff.


 That totally would've been one of my dream boxes XD


----------



## csb55 (Feb 12, 2013)

I never received an email, only refreshed the stale tab it was sitting in.  Maybe they will be making some sort of blog/email announcement later, like they did with the Balm palate?


----------



## Cathie (Feb 12, 2013)

Mine finally updated..I got the snowed in email,and finally a tracking and Im getting box 8..pretty happy about that because I love Vasanti and Pillow soft,but the nail polish is going straight to tradelist,


----------



## Jackieblue (Feb 12, 2013)

Still a no/no/no here! (clicky truck/box update/shipping email)

I have already received the Vasanti so I am hoping for a good one without it (40??). I don't mind because I am pretty sure it will be updated by tomorrow and I will get it around the 20th. Kind of fun to wonder and guess. If their IT folks count how many times I have checked they will be greatly amused.


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyJenJen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I received box number 1.  I have two questions....
> 
> ...


 I tried the vasanti on and off last year and I think that it gave me zits.  I wanted to like it but I passed on it and use alaffia instead.

I got the pillow soft curls in august.  it's hard using it when it's a foil packet but I got two-three uses out of it.



> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the same box and I do not have curly hair.  My profile says I have fine and dry hair.  It makes no sense to me.


 They're probably trying to get rid of inventory, smh


----------



## Meggpi (Feb 12, 2013)

Truth, every Juicy perfume I've tried smells skankkkky on my own chemistry.  Like I woke up after a night of partying and instead of showering used every body splash I could find all mixed together with flavored vodka sweating from my pores.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still a no/no/no here! (clicky truck/box update/shipping email)
> 
> I have already received the Vasanti so I am hoping for a good one without it (40??). I don't mind because I am pretty sure it will be updated by tomorrow and I will get it around the 20th. Kind of fun to wonder and guess. If their IT folks count how many times I have checked they will be greatly amused.


 That's me, lol. I keep telling myself that I'm not going to check, but I do. Sigh...when will I have the clicky truck? Please, BB...have mercy!

Good things come to those who wait, I guess.


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dlynncoates* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have sensitive skin and I loved the Vasanti. Enough to buy the full sized one! I use it about once or twice a week, but it always leaves my skin feeling soft. I follow up immediately with a moisturizer or I would be pretty dry though. But that's normal in winter up North.


 Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Feb 12, 2013)

Mine updated, box 21. Not the first choice I'd pick but I had to laugh because it totally seems to fit the profile I gave myself for this month. I tried the whole young, rich, adventurous thing and it definitely seems like a box for a teen. I'll change it up again next month. 

Anyway...

I'm excited to try the hair thickening stuff, I was hoping to get that in a box. I love my blue color club polish from a previous box and don't have many green polishes in my collection, and I'm curious about the twistband headbands. My 3 1/2 year old can wear it if I don't like it (she's got her dad's 90%ile noggin, haha!). I'm also getting the Juicy perfume and chocolates but I don't mind getting perfume/food stuff so they're nice extras. 

It's definitely a low value box to me but I'm sure I'll use/try everything and maybe the ojon will be a new HG for me. I've been on the search for a good hair thickener for years.


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Truth, every Juicy perfume I've tried smells skankkkky on my own chemistry.  Like I woke up after a night of partying and instead of showering used every body splash I could find all mixed together with flavored vodka sweating from my pores.


 Ha ha ha ... gross ... that is skankkkky!


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey, BB emailed me back and did the whole "oh yeah, the tube's supposed to be mostly empty, but we swear you got the amount promised" thing.  So I sent them another email laying out my math based on the similar UD BB cream sample, and also made the point that for me to consider anything a true sample, it needs to have at least 1 use of the product!  I also let them know that I've seen several complaints about the Dr. Jart on this page and on their FB page.  Hopefully something gets done!  And I hope they call you back soon!


 They still haven't called. I'll try calling again


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried the vasanti on and off last year and I think that it gave me zits.  I wanted to like it but I passed on it and use alaffia instead.
> 
> ...


----------



## grayc (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *danicaminkim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, what's with that?! Guess I'll have to give it away to a curly-haired friend!


if you want to trade for something; let me know.  I really want to try that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cbs73 (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone that got the snowed in email have an update yet? I figure it will probably be tomorrow, but a girl can hope.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I was one of the ones who had their box snowed in by Nemo.  Last night I got the email saying my box shipped and my box page updated this morning....


----------



## cbs73 (Feb 12, 2013)

Wait- the Pillow Soft Curls is a foil packet?  For reals?  Dude, I am so bummed by that.  I had gotten the Miss Jessie's Quick Curls in my very first box (March '12) and it was a tube that was not unlike the travel size tubes of hand cream you grab by the check out at Sephora.  I was so looking forward to getting this sample!


----------



## jnm9jem (Feb 12, 2013)

still no page update or shipping information. grr.


----------



## cskeiser (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've gotten one of each - Skinny Chic and Couture La La.  I liked both!  I guess I can just wander around smelling all "skankalicious"...
> 
> Oh and update on the Dr. Jart situation I posted about before - after I emailed BB a second time and proved (by comparing it to another similarly sized BB sample I had received) that there was no way the sample had even .10 fl oz, they ended up crediting me 100 points.  I really wanted another sample to try, because I want to try it against the Missha I have, but I'm not saying no to points!  I'm a happy camper now.


 My Dr. Jart had a miniscule amount in the tube as well... I had to flatten the tube to eek out enough for one application.... I emailed BB this am, but no response

as of yet.  I've never had this issue with the Dr. Jart products I've received in the Sephora Sun Safety kits...hmmmm....


----------



## allthingsaimee (Feb 12, 2013)

The nipple balm is the SHIZNIT!   Just wanted to say that because it took me by complete surprise.

**  EDITED to add that I used it on my lips and cuticles... not my nips.  haha!  **


----------



## LAtPoly (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The nipple balm is the SHIZNIT!   Just wanted to say that because it took me by complete surprise.
> 
> **  EDITED to add that I used it on my lips and cuticles... not my nips.  haha!  **


 I almost spit out my tea when I read your edit!

Lanolin _is_ amazing stuff.  There is a product we use for horses called Corona that is similar to the nipple balm and we keep one in the house.  It works great on skin that has been scraped up and/or is raw.  Our kiddo gets really red cheeks in the wind/cold that are painful and raw. Put the lanolin oil on, and they are perfect in the morning.  It was the miracle cure for diaper rashes - nothing else even began to help.  One night of Corona on the bum and she'd be all healed up by the morning.

I use it (Corona) on my hands when they get all dry and raw.  I can't wait to compare the Corona ingredient to the Nipple Balm (I'm getting this in my box, too!).


----------



## Lainy (Feb 12, 2013)

So.... My box finally updated... and they're sending me pillow soft curls.... except my hair is straight.... That's disappointing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jamiestarlynn (Feb 12, 2013)

I think this will be my last Birchbox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was SO excited when I signed up a few months ago - but now, I am not that excited anymore. 5 samples of Juicy Couture and 4 samples of this color club nail polish (and other poor quality brands) later, I think I am done.

Maybe I should change up my profile like some of you other ladies? I don't know. I looked at the options and I just don't know how it would make my boxes any different.

Help?


----------



## allthingsaimee (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I almost spit out my tea when I read your edit!
> 
> ...


 I wish I knew lanolin was great for diaper rash when my kids were in diapers!  I'm wondering how it is on eczema...


----------



## Meshybelle (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jamiestarlynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think this will be my last Birchbox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was SO excited when I signed up a few months ago - but now, I am not that excited anymore. 5 samples of Juicy Couture and 4 samples of this color club nail polish (and other poor quality brands) later, I think I am done.
> 
> ...


 I would change my profile and give it two more months. I have my splurge item as, makeup color, I put down that I am a makeup pro, and my income is on the higher end. I get pretty good boxes that are a little mix of everything. I didn't fudge my profile, It was all honest answers. I also put my look down as classic. Try and see how this works for you.  If you are still unhappy or nothing changes, then just cancel. No harm, no foul. I hope it helps. Good luck!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 12, 2013)

Color club is not a poor quality brand. The mini's aren't the best consistency, but the full sized bottles are a different story. I have lots of CC and the formula is great with very good staying power when I pair it with a base coat &amp; seche Vite top coat. This Color Club color in Peppermint Twist wore so well that I finally took it off after 8 days because the stuff just would not budge! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/17506/nail-polish-youre-wearing-right-now/1770#post_1968105


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 12, 2013)

I am getting box 21. Eh. Does anyone want to trade anything for the Color Club polish? I don't have items up for trade other than that, so I don't have a trade link thingy, but I have no use for the polish. I also already own Couture La La. Merp.


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> still no page update or shipping information. grr.


 me neither.


----------



## casey anne (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> me neither.


 I've got nothing as well...watch us all  get the same boxes??


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 12, 2013)

Well looky there, the hairspray I was hoping for just fell into my shopping cart. Now, if I could get my six month discount code to work...


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 12, 2013)

Me either.. ..



> I've got nothing as well...watch us all Â get the same boxes??


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 12, 2013)

I got both of my boxes today.  I love that I got 2 packets of Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls.  That was a pleasant surprise.  I got two of the green color club nail polishes and am really not feeling the color.  The Dr. Jart samples seem smaller than last time.  I could've sworn the BB cream sample in the turquoise tube was larger.  I'm also a little disappointed that, including the chocolate, I only received 4 samples per box.  I'm glad my boxes came today, but I'm a little disappointed.  Out of the 6 non-food items, I only see myself personally using 2 of the products - the Beauty Protector spray &amp; the Vasanti Brighten Up!  Meh.  No big deal.  You win some, you lose some.  At least February is short &amp; I received my pick 2 sample pack and my January and February Beauty Army boxes, so I still have stuff to play with.  I'm excited to try the Masquology eye mask things I got in the pick 2 sample pack.


----------



## astokes (Feb 12, 2013)

I got...






Jouer Matte Moisture Tint in Linen- Color match, yay! I've received the LMT before and liked that a lot.
Vasanti Brighten Up! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator
TIGI Catwalk Session Series Transforming Dry Shampoo- Wish this had been hairspray instead. Not a big fan of dry shampoos. Going to pass it on to my sister, who loves this stuff lol.
Juicy Couture-Couture La La- I'm neutral about perfume in BB. I discovered Juliette Has a Gun perfumes in a box so I can't be mad about getting them. lol
Ghirardelli Milk Chocolate Caramel Square

A meh month but oh wells!


----------



## lauravee (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Color club is not a poor quality brand. The mini's aren't the best consistency, but the full sized bottles are a different story. I have lots of CC and the formula is great with very good staying power when I pair it with a base coat &amp; seche Vite top coat.
> 
> This Color Club color in Peppermint Twist wore so well that I finally took it off after 8 days because the stuff just would not budge!
> ...


 I agree, Color Club is awesome but like every brand, certain formulas for colors are not as great as others (I've had Chanel pastel blue that was just as crappy formula wise as a pastel Color Club). Darker colors in general wear better, so the green should be pretty good.

I'm currently rocking Color Club Insta-this from my Birchbox and it's been on my nails 5 days and going strong. I just added a bunch of glitter to it for v-day: http://instagram.com/p/VkgHAGPKuX/


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait- the Pillow Soft Curls is a foil packet?  For reals?  Dude, I am so bummed by that.  I had gotten the Miss Jessie's Quick Curls in my very first box (March '12) and it was a tube that was not unlike the travel size tubes of hand cream you grab by the check out at Sephora.  I was so looking forward to getting this sample!


 Its actually a HUGE packet and they sent me 2 of them when I got it a few months ago. So they give you enough to try out. I would recommend putting it in a jar since the packs are so full and you wont use it all in one use.


----------



## JLR594 (Feb 12, 2013)

I finally got a clicky truck but it still doesn't show which box I'm getting.  But hopefully I'll get one of the boxes with six items, or stila liner, or that hairspray.  So #s 4, 10, 12, 25, 32, 33, 39, or 40 would be ideal.


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 12, 2013)

I guess my box is still snowed in ..... boo hoo


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its actually a HUGE packet and they sent me 2 of them when I got it a few months ago. So they give you enough to try out. I would recommend putting it in a jar since the packs are so full and you wont use it all in one use.


 I'm pretty sure the packet said 1oz.  The packet is WAY more full than the typical foil packet and it's almost as big as my hand.  You should definitely get more than 2 uses out of it.  I wish other companies made their foil packets like this.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 12, 2013)

My bb finally updated and I'm super stoked! Getting some great stuff, a lot I've already tried trough swaos, purchases, or second account. But I'm still happy. .  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My bb finally updated and I'm super stoked! Getting some great stuff, a lot I've already tried trough swaos, purchases, or second account. But I'm still happy. .


 What is "swaos" ?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is "swaos" ?


 a typo for Swaps lol


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> a typo for Swaps lol


 Haha oh.  I thought it was some sub I hadn't heard of.


----------



## karenX (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> still no page update or shipping information. grr.


 same.


----------



## luckynmba13 (Feb 12, 2013)

What's a clicky truck?


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luckynmba13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's a clicky truck?


 It's when you go to your account page and there is a little truck next shipping information. For many of us, we haven't had our page update yet.

But...I just checked and I have a clicky truck! But I still don't know what I'm getting since I still have January's box up. Progress!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luckynmba13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's a clicky truck?


 On the Birchbox site, under your account settings, there is a little picture of a truck that says 'February Shipment Information' or something to that effect. When your box ships, that will turn into a tracking number that you can click to get your tracking update information. For some reason, this month, is has been coined a 'clicky truck'. It means 'I have/don't have tracking info on the Birchbox site'.


----------



## cbs73 (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its actually a HUGE packet and they sent me 2 of them when I got it a few months ago. So they give you enough to try out. I would recommend putting it in a jar since the packs are so full and you wont use it all in one use.


 Thanks!  When I hear "foil packet", I think of some of the smaller, "one and done" foil packets we've gotten over the past few months!  Good to know they send two!


----------



## JessicaMarie (Feb 12, 2013)

In the same boat as some of you ladies, no shipping email yet. Crossing my fingers for tomorrow though. My mom got hers super early, like the 7th early! How insane is that?!? I couldn't believe it. Whenever she gets hers before I get mine it makes me super anxious and more prone to peeking. Really hoping to receive Pillow Soft Curls. I was so intrigued with it when it first appeared in boxes. I have not necessarily curly hair, but very wavy hair. Come on little bb, warm up and get on that truck. I'm waiting.


----------



## JessP (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a clicky truck (yay!) but no box page update. The suspense continues!


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 12, 2013)

I just compared my Dr. Jart samples to my smallest Clinique Cityblock sample.  The Clinique bottle is a little smaller, but it says that it's 7ml.  The Dr. Jart sample says 3ml - it's more than half-full of air.  *grumblegrumblegrumble*


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 12, 2013)

My bad! Got a new phone and am working out the kinks lol. Sorry for all the typos.


----------



## martianeskimo (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a clicky truck (yay!) but no box page update. The suspense continues!


 Same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I actually ended up liking last month's samples so I'm pretty relaxed about whatever they send if it's delivered before the end of the month! I'm moving and am super worried about all of my boxes getting lost next month.


----------



## JessP (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I actually ended up liking last month's samples so I'm pretty relaxed about whatever they send if it's delivered before the end of the month! I'm moving and am super worried about all of my boxes getting lost next month.


 I liked last month's box as well! I just moved to a new apartment myself and made sure to change addresses on all of my sub box account pages as soon as I knew my new address and set up my mail forwarding for the day before I moved lol. Do not like anything coming between me and my beauty products


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 12, 2013)

I actually ordered a full size Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls from the Birchbox shop months ago and I wanted to love it - it did make my hair soft - but the smell was so, so strong it made me have a major headache every time I used it. Smells like straight up dryer sheets.


----------



## freddygirl (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In the same boat as some of you ladies, no shipping email yet. Crossing my fingers for tomorrow though. My mom got hers super early, like the 7th early! How insane is that?!? I couldn't believe it. Whenever she gets hers before I get mine it makes me super anxious and more prone to peeking. Really hoping to receive Pillow Soft Curls. I was so intrigued with it when it first appeared in boxes. I have not necessarily curly hair, but very wavy hair. Come on little bb, warm up and get on that truck. I'm waiting.


 If you don't get the Pillow Soft Curls, you can go directly to Miss Jessies website and request a sample from them at no charge (maybe a piddly shipping fee, but I can't remember for sure-certainly not much, if any). I LOVE Pillow Soft Curls in my very wavy/almost curly hair. Works best for me when I put it on sopping wet hair and blow dry on high heat/low speed with a diffuser while scrunching. Good luck. Hope you like it as much as I do.


----------



## Matahari (Feb 12, 2013)

I weighed the full Dr Jart BB sample (tube and all) and got 7 grams or 0.246 ounces. I did a simple calculation initially and then realized I would have to take in the density of the BB cream to do fl oz. to oz. conversion. Oh well, it still might be interesting to see the difference!


----------



## MrsMeow (Feb 12, 2013)

No clicky truck or box information here.  They are really making me wait for this!  Ah well, I supposed it'd be nice to have it be a surprise for once...not that I'm still not checking the website every few hours, lol.


----------



## karenX (Feb 12, 2013)

I now have a clicky truck, but nothing else. I even tried the feedback method. Nope.

Just clicky truck.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 12, 2013)

i have Pillow soft curls and I love the smell. It does smell like fresh laundry but I like that smell ha. And it does not last that long. You really don't need much.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *freddygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you don't get the Pillow Soft Curls, you can go directly to Miss Jessies website and request a sample from them at no charge (maybe a piddly shipping fee, but I can't remember for sure-certainly not much, if any). I LOVE Pillow Soft Curls in my very wavy/almost curly hair. Works best for me when I put it on sopping wet hair and blow dry on high heat/low speed with a diffuser while scrunching. Good luck. Hope you like it as much as I do.


 They're actually out of that sample on their site.  You can get 2 samples of pretty much anything BUT the Pillow Soft, I think they gave them all to Birchbox.  Sad panda.  I really want to try it, because I have weird unruly hair that is on the edge of curly/wavy.  It styles just fine, but I want something that I can throw in and get soft waves without spending a lot of time on it.


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Feb 12, 2013)

I only received one packet .....I would share and split it with you if you wanted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> They're actually out of that sample on their site. Â You can get 2 samples of pretty much anything BUT the Pillow Soft, I think they gave them all to Birchbox. Â Sad panda. Â I really want to try it, because I have weird unruly hair that is on the edge of curly/wavy. Â It styles just fine, but I want something that I can throw in and get soft waves without spending a lot of time on it. [/quote


----------



## meaganola (Feb 12, 2013)

Yay, got one of my boxes!  It's the only one from my subs that wasn't snowed in:  Box 19.  I love the polish!  I'll have to wait a couple more weeks before I use it, though, because I am a bit ritualistic about my polishes, and February is purple month (amethyst!  violet!).  March is green in part due to St. Patrick's Day and in part due to the fact that March is when everything starts growing around here.  We'll have to wait and see how the detangler does.  My hair is radically different from what it used to be:  I started dyeing it when I was fourteen, and then when I was twenty-eight, I chopped it all off into a pixie cut -- an continued to bleach and dye it for another eight years.  This is the first time since the Reagan administration that I've had undyed *and* somewhat longish (it's actually about the same length as Sam on _Supernatural_ now, which is super long for me considering the fact that it was more Dean's length for years), and I'm discovering that it has changed dramatically during that time.  I remember it as stick-straight.  My coworkers are now informing me that it's wavy.  Today, it was poufy.  It's a very weird thing to get used to.  

ANYWAY.  MY POINT.  I HAVE ONE.  Conditioning products like the detangler are all new ground for me (I still refuse to wear styling products), and I'm very glad to be able to explore them without having to buy full-sized products, so even if this specific item turns out to be bottled fail for me, now I will know and can move on to trying the next.  I wash my hair every night but am not wild about using conditioner (all of that water to rinse it out!), so all of these leave-in conditioners/serums/oils are becoming more and more welcome because I'm actually starting to sort of need them.

(But the perfume -- aargh, all of those chemicals! -- is going directly into my swap box, the chocolate is gone already because, hey, caramel is literally practically my middle name, and I'll save the Dr. Jart and see if I get enough from my other subs to be able to really give it a good try, although I have plenty of Missha to get by, and the Asian beauty store is opening down the road from me in a week and a half, so I'm not sure I care whether it works for me.)

(And I do have to confess that I finally figured out what the smell of the detangler reminds me of:  A sex toy sanitizer I used to have.  So.  Yeah.  Good times, great memories, not sure I want MY HAIR to smell like that stuff.)


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Feb 12, 2013)

> Ok My box updated again and it changed. I am getting box 24Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box24. Has anyone received a different color nail polish besides that green??
> .  Ghirardelli Milk &amp; Caramel SQUARES Buy WEIâ„¢ Pomegranate Buffing Beads Buy WEIâ„¢ Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask Buy Juicy Couture Couture La La 3.4oz Buy Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle Buy Color Club Fiesta Collection


 OMG you just renewed my hope. My account updated for a second with box 6 then went away. It doesn't make sense for me AT ALL. oh how I hope it changes....


----------



## Lainy (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the same box and I do not have curly hair.  My profile says I have fine and dry hair.  It makes no sense to me.


Same. I'm thinking about emailing them.


----------



## fanchette (Feb 12, 2013)

Not february birchbox related, but august 2012  BB related - If you happened to fall in love with that razor they sent out, but refuse to buy refills due to their shocking high price tag, here is a link to their facebook https://www.facebook.com/SchickHydroSilk/app_439119276161331 where you can "like" their page and then you can print out a $4 off coupon for any hydro silk product! I had retired the handle to the drawer in case of something like this and I'm so happy I can use it again!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lainy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same. I'm thinking about emailing them.


 It won't do any good. They can't perfectly tailor a box to every single person's profile....sometimes you will get things that don't suit you, that's just Birchbox.


----------



## supermary (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't know how a perfume can smell skanky either, since I don't hang around skanks, or sniff them.  I LOLed at someone on the birchbox fb page describing it as a perfume for a "baby prostitootier", smh.


 
LOL, that was me. I said the Couture La La smelled "freshier, fruitier, and less baby prostitootier" in order to poke fun of the people who come on Birchbox's Facebook page to complain that Juicy perfumes smell like "baby prostitutes."   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It won't do any good. They can't perfectly tailor a box to every single person's profile....sometimes you will get things that don't suit you, that's just Birchbox.


 Yep. I once got the Ouidad stuff for curly, frizzy hair. I have straight, fine, oily hair, and that's listed on my profile. I've also gotten a heavy moisturizer for my oily skin. More than once, I believe.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyJenJen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I only received one packet .....I would share and split it with you if you wanted.


 Awww, thanks!  You are too sweet!  I'm gonna just keep checking the site and get them when they come back in stock... or in a Birchbox.  Karma will send some my way!!! I know it!



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay, got one of my boxes!  It's the only one from my subs that wasn't snowed in:  Box 19.  I love the polish!  I'll have to wait a couple more weeks before I use it, though, because I am a bit ritualistic about my polishes, and February is purple month (amethyst!  violet!).  March is green in part due to St. Patrick's Day and in part due to the fact that March is when everything starts growing around here.  We'll have to wait and see how the detangler does.  My hair is radically different from what it used to be:  I started dyeing it when I was fourteen, and then when I was twenty-eight, I chopped it all off into a pixie cut -- an continued to bleach and dye it for another eight years.  This is the first time since the Reagan administration that I've had undyed *and* somewhat longish (it's actually about the same length as Sam on _Supernatural_ now, which is super long for me considering the fact that it was more Dean's length for years), and I'm discovering that it has changed dramatically during that time.  I remember it as stick-straight.  My coworkers are now informing me that it's wavy.  Today, it was poufy.  It's a very weird thing to get used to.
> 
> ...


 Nice stream of consciousness!  I got the same box, I have long, wavy hair and the Beauty Protector is really working well for controlling "poofiness' and flyaways.

Oh and I'm now looking at the bottle like 



  I *was* loving the sweet tropical scent but now.... lol


----------



## mstlcmn (Feb 12, 2013)

I got my box today (Box #13) and I am pretty happy 



 Surprised about the size of the Ojon!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 12, 2013)

Well, I tried out the Color Club...color is super pretty...I put it on right before bed, the tips were chipping by the time I got up today, and it's more than halfway chipped off now, less than 24 hours later. So while this one goes on more smoothly for me, it still has pretty lackluster staying power on me. I tried it, but Color Club and I just don't get along. 

(With my job, I am super hard on polish...obviously it might last longer for others.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I tried out the Color Club...color is super pretty...I put it on right before bed, the tips were chipping by the time I got up today, and it's more than halfway chipped off now, less than 24 hours later. So while this one goes on more smoothly for me, it still has pretty lackluster staying power on me. I tried it, but Color Club and I just don't get along.
> 
> (With my job, I am super hard on polish...obviously it might last longer for others.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Polish doesn't last long on me, but that's because I get bored fast XD My issue with Color Club is that it peels though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *supermary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, that was me. I said the Couture La La smelled "freshier, fruitier, and less baby prostitootier" in order to poke fun of the people who come on Birchbox's Facebook page to complain that Juicy perfumes smell like "baby prostitutes."   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh ok.  I just thought that the prostitootier was a hilarious "word".


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Polish doesn't last long on me, but that's because I get bored fast XD My issue with Color Club is that it peels though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah it doesn't last long on my nails either, as much as I love "put a pin on it" and "status uptade", I don't feel like applying another coat every time a piece of it chips off -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marygoround (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jamiestarlynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think this will be my last Birchbox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was SO excited when I signed up a few months ago - but now, I am not that excited anymore. 5 samples of Juicy Couture and 4 samples of this color club nail polish (and other poor quality brands) later, I think I am done.
> 
> ...


 I've had 11 boxes and I've gotten five full sized products - the Noir eyeliner, blue Stila eyeliner (traded for a black Eyeko liner), Stila bronzer, Blinc mascara, and Modelco fiber mascara.  I've gotten three ColorClub polishes (gold one that I liked, getting one this month and that TweetMe color that I never used - I keep hoping for a Zoya) and 7 perfume samples.  Each time I review a perfume sample, I make it very known how much I hate them.  Maybe the BB gods are listening because I didn't receive a perfume sample this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm getting Box 8.

If it helps, my splurge product is set to the latest makeup color; beauty knowledge is dedicated enthusiast (though I'm not really); beauty style interest are set to trendy and adventurous; and I did not set an income level.  Some of the boxes/samples have been duds, but I've never messed with the profile because I'm pretty happy to get eye makeup products and I've been lucky to get full-sized products. IMO, 5 full sized makeup products out of 11 boxes isn't a bad ratio.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 13, 2013)

On my first account I have gotten 17 Full Size and 5 Nail Polishes (1/2 of "full size", but basically its full size since I'll never finish them) This is after 25 boxes, in addition there have been 47 travel size products, or what I consider to be "deluxe", mainly I can reseal the container and it can be used more than once. 

On my second account out of 11 boxes, I got 9 full size and 19 travel sized.

Generally it seems to be 1 full size every other box, and 2 travel sized per box.


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 13, 2013)

Sigh, still no clicky truck or tracking.. Hopefully tomorrow! And side note, I have recieved a Stila smudgestick so I doubt my box will have that.. Now I wish I had kept track of what boxes were left!


----------



## jkwynn (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sigh, still no clicky truck or tracking.. Hopefully tomorrow!
> 
> And side note, I have recieved a Stila smudgestick so I doubt my box will have that.. Now I wish I had kept track of what boxes were left!


 Me too - on both counts. I got the blue stila smudgestick back in January 2012.  Jan 12 was a good month, I also got the clark's botanicals, the fix malibu, and the MST treat &amp; conceal - sure, there was a larabar in there, too, but I barely noticed it, lol.

Fingers crossed we both know this month's box contents in the morning.


----------



## guenivere (Feb 13, 2013)

I hate it when I get ColorClub. In my opinion, it's equivalent to Wet 'N Wild which is worth a little less than the $1 they charge for it. It chips and doesn't even last a full day. The color is pretty (Emerald) but it's not worth applying only to remove it the next day.

Once again I got a perfume sample (barf). Am I the only one completely sick of Juicy Couture? I hate perfume samples to begin with but this brand is ugh.

I hate complaining so much... I'm excited to try the Black Label BB from Dr Jart+. I hope my sample actually has sample in it this time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm also excited to try the hair detangler thing - it smells lovely!

I also got a chocolate square. Boring.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rochellena (Feb 13, 2013)

I love Color Club and I love the perfume samples. I've had 8 boxes and 8 perfume samples, and I love it. I live in a tiny town, so this is really the main way I get to try out new scent without driving 1-1.5 hours. I would be completely happy to get a nail polish and a perfume in every one of my boxes. I always love seeing how different the reactions to things can be. It's really interesting me.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rochellena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love Color Club and I love the perfume samples. I've had 8 boxes and 8 perfume samples, and I love it. I live in a tiny town, so this is really the main way I get to try out new scent without driving 1-1.5 hours. I would be completely happy to get a nail polish and a perfume in every one of my boxes. I always love seeing how different the reactions to things can be. It's really interesting me.


 
I too love getting perfume samples...I also live in a tiny town and have to buy all my perfumes online, so I love getting to try them. I just wish they sent me a bigger variety of brands! But I get a perfume sample in most every box and I am content with that.

I so wish for more Zoya polishes! I've gotten only one from BB and they became my favorite polish brand.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 13, 2013)

If you have issues with polish 'chipping' or 'peeling' within a day or two, try experimenting with different combinations of base and top coats (which should ALWAYS be used), and with techniques like 'wrapping the tips'. Sometimes the fault could lie with the base or top coat, or the combo of both that you are using, instead of with the polish itself....and sometimes peoples nails just don't mix with a certain kind of polish, kinda like how perfumes act different on everyone.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you have issues with polish 'chipping' or 'peeling' within a day or two, try experimenting with different combinations of base and top coats (which should ALWAYS be used), and with techniques like 'wrapping the tips'. Sometimes the fault could lie with the base or top coat, or the combo of both that you are using, instead of with the polish itself....and sometimes peoples nails just don't mix with a certain kind of polish, kinda like how perfumes act different on everyone.


 I've never had a problem with Color Club, this ^ is probably the reason why. I use base coat, top coat, and try to remember reapplying topcoat every day or every other day.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 13, 2013)

I have only tried cc w seche vite,maybe a dif tc would help


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 13, 2013)

I've never had issues with Color Club either, plus I'm a SV fan. Must be chemistry. . Although, I'm washing and sanitizing my hands more than the average person, thanks to my job. In that case, polish usually doesn't last long on me or I end up switching it up.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 13, 2013)

I loooooove SV! But it sure does hate Zoya polish....makes Zoya shrink up at the tips and on the sides making one big ugly mess. I give my Zoya 24 hours to dry before adding SV and it's all good after that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope my box page updates tomorrow (today) I don't think I can take the suspense much longer!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 13, 2013)

I think I just have odd chemistry going on there...because I've had great luck with some polishes that most hated (those Andrea's Choice ones from Ipsy lasted forever on me even without base or topcoat, and ELF ones last several days, while Color Club lasts barely 8 hours and Essie is maybe a day or two. Heck if I know...I used to paint only my toenails because I got so frustrated that my polish never lasts. Working in healthcare is a nightmare on your hands and nails...


----------



## LAtPoly (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I loooooove SV! But it sure does hate Zoya polish....makes Zoya shrink up at the tips and on the sides making one big ugly mess. I give my Zoya 24 hours to dry before adding SV and it's all good after that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I hope my box page updates tomorrow (today) I don't think I can take the suspense much longer!


 I wait to apply top coats too. I have the Essie top coat (No Chips Ahead) and if the polish isn't fully dry it will never dry. If you wait, it dries quick enough and works great.

i was having a lot of problems with peeling. New bottom of base coat, same kind I always use (Orly Bonder).  Started using a cotton swab with rubbing alcohol on it beforehand and it's helped a lot. Maybe my nails are naturally more oily right now?


----------



## Laura Marie (Feb 13, 2013)

Off topic sorry! Is there no longer a trade thread? I have a couple of new palettes I never use that I would like to get rid of!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Laura Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Off topic sorry!
> 
> Is there no longer a trade thread? I have a couple of new palettes I never use that I would like to get rid of!


 The trade thread is here now https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131814/mut-traders-list-your-swaps

you only list the link to your personal trade thread )


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 13, 2013)

Ok so this is like the third time I have done this so I thought I would share:  I was looking through all the february boxes still waiting for my box to post and I started looking at other tabs I went back and refreshed the birch box tab and was like yay my february box just posted  only to remember that it was not my box it was just the last box I looked at ...  lol....


----------



## Canny Charlene (Feb 13, 2013)

Ugh! You know you have a problem when you check to see if your birchbox page has updated at 5am before you do anything else! (And it hasn't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />..why can't I let myself be surprised for once?!)


----------



## Meggpi (Feb 13, 2013)

I haven't noticed that Color Club polishes last any longer or shorter than any polish. I've just never found a cream that lasts more than a day on my nails, from any brand, and all the CCs I've sampled from BB have been creams.  The formulas are hit and miss, but I've never met a brand that wasn't (some have better track records though).  If you are down on Color Club and like holos, give theirs a try, they are phenomenal.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Feb 13, 2013)

Has anyone received a Twistband headband this month who has already gotten one on the same account before? I got one in the Gossip Girl box in May, and I'm supposed to be getting one in this box too (though I haven't gotten my box yet). Does that count as a repeated sample?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 13, 2013)

> Has anyone received a Twistband headband this month who has already gotten one on the same account before? I got one in the Gossip Girl box in May, and I'm supposed to be getting one in this box too (though I haven't gotten my box yet). Does that count as a repeated sample?


 I've gotten 3....each from a different 'collection', so that's a diff sample to them.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 13, 2013)

So still no clicky truck. No box update. Maybe my box got sick of the snow and decided to go on vacation instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So still no clicky truck. No box update. Maybe my box got sick of the snow and decided to go on vacation instead


Me too... patience is not a virtue I was blessed with... I'm hope good things come to those that wait.


----------



## shy32 (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too... patience is not a virtue I was blessed with... I'm hope good things come to those that wait.


That's what I keep telling myself (no update here) that they are saving the best for last!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today (Box #13) and I am pretty happy
> 
> ...


----------



## shy32 (Feb 13, 2013)

thanks!


----------



## grayc (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah it doesn't last long on my nails either, as much as I love "put a pin on it" and "status uptade", I don't feel like applying another coat every time a piece of it chips off -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 i use this Sally Hansen quick dry top coat and it makes any polish i use last at least a week.   i'm on a computer all day typing a lot... this stuff is great.  Makes my  nails dry really fast and makes them really wet looking (which i like)

http://sallyhansen.com/products/nails/nail-care/insta-dri-anti-chip-top-coat


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 13, 2013)

The only thing I'm really sad about not getting in my boxes is the Beauty Protector Protect and Detangle.  I'd really like to try it since I started co washing and need something for the ends of my long hair in between washes.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If you have issues with polish 'chipping' or 'peeling' within a day or two, try experimenting with different combinations of base and top coats (which should ALWAYS be used), and with techniques like 'wrapping the tips'. Sometimes the fault could lie with the base or top coat, or the combo of both that you are using, instead of with the polish itself....and sometimes peoples nails just don't mix with a certain kind of polish, kinda like how perfumes act different on everyone.


 I am always shocked to hear people say their polish lasts an entire week without chipping and think surely they must not have jobs or children or do housework of any kind because I can't go one day without the polish on the tips of my nails wearing away. Obviously these women who can aren't all sedentary so I have no idea what I'm doing wrong. I work a desk job so typing probably plays a big role, but I've tried all kinds of top coats except for Seche Vite. Maybe that will end up working for me, but I've never in my life been able to wear a polish for more than a day without any chipping at the tips.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Feb 13, 2013)

So still no updates on either of my boxes. 

I was excited for a moment when I checked my computer this morning and saw an email from Birchbox.  I thought "YES! YES! YES!  One of my boxes has updated and shipped!"    But then........no......it's just an email for a 24 hr discovery dash to snag some Serge Normant products.  Womp Womp Womp...... *boo*sniffle*sniffle*. 

Admitting that I'm a little peeved Birchbox can run this special and process the orders for it, etc. when so many of us are still waiting for an update on our Feb boxes.  Please Birchbox use your working force to tame the impatient beasts AND THEN run the special.  I still love Birchbox but  I just really want to see what I'm getting this month.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 13, 2013)

My box finally updated!! https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box14


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am always shocked to hear people say their polish lasts an entire week without chipping and think surely they must not have jobs or children or do housework of any kind because I can't go one day without the polish on the tips of my nails wearing away. Obviously these women who can aren't all sedentary so I have no idea what I'm doing wrong. I work a desk job so typing probably plays a big role, but I've tried all kinds of top coats except for Seche Vite. Maybe that will end up working for me, but I've never in my life been able to wear a polish for more than a day without any chipping at the tips.


 The only polish I've found that lasts through days and days of me cooking (I do it every day- usually twice) and washing dishes (I don't have a dishwasher) is Zoya (with a top coat).  I've gone an entire week without it showing signs of wear before.  Normally I get a good 4 or 5 days out of it without a top coat.  That is the ONLY polish I've found that wears so well.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So still no updates on either of my boxes.
> 
> ...


 hahhahahha that's EXACTLY what I did, last night. I got an email from BB in both my accounts, I was so excited since my 1st acct got the snowed in email and the second got nothing at all.....open them up, NOPE. Discovery dash. boooooooooooooo! At least update my boxes!!!!!! Gosh!!!! lol


----------



## grayc (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am always shocked to hear people say their polish lasts an entire week without chipping and think surely they must not have jobs or children or do housework of any kind because I can't go one day without the polish on the tips of my nails wearing away. Obviously these women who can aren't all sedentary so I have no idea what I'm doing wrong. I work a desk job so typing probably plays a big role, but I've tried all kinds of top coats except for Seche Vite. Maybe that will end up working for me, but I've never in my life been able to wear a polish for more than a day without any chipping at the tips.


I'm telling ya; try this stuff.. it's great!   i have a full time job were i type all day, 2 crazy boys and i can get a good 5-7 days out of a manicure. Some times i may add another top coat in the week.  I also never use a base coat.

http://sallyhansen.com/products/nails/nail-care/insta-dri-anti-chip-top-coat


----------



## StellaSunshine (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box finally updated!!
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box14


 Nice box!   That was worth waiting for.  Lucky You!!!!!


----------



## puppyluv (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am always shocked to hear people say their polish lasts an entire week without chipping and think surely they must not have jobs or children or do housework of any kind because I can't go one day without the polish on the tips of my nails wearing away. Obviously these women who can aren't all sedentary so I have no idea what I'm doing wrong. I work a desk job so typing probably plays a big role, but I've tried all kinds of top coats except for Seche Vite. Maybe that will end up working for me, but I've never in my life been able to wear a polish for more than a day without any chipping at the tips.


I've had two bottles of the Seche Vite, and I just don't see why it is so popular. It just didn't work well for me at all. When I used it, my polish always ended up peeling off my nail in one big chunk, base coat and all. I even tried different techniques when applying it, but it still always gave me the same results. Personally, I would rather get a few chips in the color, than lose a whole nail's worth!

It does dry super fast. I will give it that, but I think that was more of problem for me. Because it dries so fast, I think mine started drying out in the bottles. Both of mine ended up turning a weird super thick and sticky consistency before I made it through half them. Maybe I wasn't putting the cap on tight enough, I'm not sure. I've never had this problem with any other top coat or polish though. All I know is Seche Vite just isn't for me.

I just picked up the Sally Hansen Insta-Dri this weekend. Painted my nails Sunday night, and two full days later we're still going strong. Usually my polish chips the second I step into the shower, this polish has lasted through two so far so I'm pretty happy.


----------



## grayc (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box finally updated!!
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box14


Nice box! I'm kinda jealous of everyone getting curl product this month.  i have really wavy hair and i don't dry it; so i'm always looking for new products to keep the frizz out. Right now i just use an oil. 

I'm also getting the WEI stuff; and my box should arrive today.... guess what i'll be doing tonight


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 13, 2013)

Yay! My box updated! I'm getting box 24 - https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box24

I'll end up with dupes of the Beauty Protector, Couture la la, and Color Club, but I get to try the WEI which I was really hoping for.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks ladies! I'll be picking up the Sally Hansen Insta-Dri after work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've even busted out little paint brushes and done the whole wrapping thing across the edge of the tips and slightly under with both polish and top coat and it just doesn't work. Hopefully Sally Hansen will work for me, I have heard tons of good things about it.


----------



## casey anne (Feb 13, 2013)

Well hallelujah!  I have a tracking number!!  That's about it though.


----------



## BrooklynGal (Feb 13, 2013)

So they *finally* have a bunch of curl products in the boxes, and I get one of the ones that doesn't have any.  It's like the profiles don't even matter.

Here's what I'm getting:  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box13

Also, despite being told to do otherwise, I list my actual age in the profile-- what woman in their mid-20s wants a THIRD Juicy Couture perfume sample (I got La Fleur and Viva La Juicy in previous boxes)?  I was actually hoping to try to Atelier.  I'm also a vegan, so the chocolate is useless.

I was dying for Box 14, and there were a few others I also would have been happy with.  That said, I will probably be trading a lot of this stuff if anyone is interested.


----------



## messjess18 (Feb 13, 2013)

My shipping finally updated on Birchbox, but it's still hasn't updated through UPS yet. I still don't know what box I'm getting. Really hoping it's not any curling products! Please Birchbox God's, no curling products. Bring me some Lancome baby!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## casey anne (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *messjess18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipping finally updated on Birchbox, but it's still hasn't updated through UPS yet. I still don't know what box I'm getting. Really hoping it's not any curling products! Please Birchbox God's, no curling products. Bring me some Lancome baby!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm curious if we'll get the same boxes...my shipping finally updated too.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 13, 2013)

Holy beauty box I got a clicky truck!! Not updated though which box I will get aaahh suspense is killing me! I wanted to know what I'm getting so I can place an order for what I want if its not in my box!


----------



## kelley (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Matahari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I weighed the full Dr Jart BB sample (tube and all) and got 7 grams or 0.246 ounces. I did a simple calculation initially and then realized I would have to take in the density of the BB cream to do fl oz. to oz. conversion. Oh well, it still might be interesting to see the difference!


 You can use a different measurement of volume like a measuring teaspoon (not one you eat with b/c those fluctuate a lot) &amp; convert it that way... 1 tsp=5mL so if you use 1/2tsp (2.5mL) to measure, the cream should be slightly heaping.  Or pharmacies carry syringes for their liquid dosage forms that will have measurement in mL's also.


----------



## shy32 (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Holy beauty box I got a clicky truck!! Not updated though which box I will get aaahh suspense is killing me! I wanted to know what I'm getting so I can place an order for what I want if its not in my box!


Same here!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If you have issues with polish 'chipping' or 'peeling' within a day or two, try experimenting with different combinations of base and top coats (which should ALWAYS be used), and with techniques like 'wrapping the tips'. Sometimes the fault could lie with the base or top coat, or the combo of both that you are using, instead of with the polish itself....and sometimes peoples nails just don't mix with a certain kind of polish, kinda like how perfumes act different on everyone.
> ...


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 13, 2013)

I have had the color club on since yesterday dinner time and so far so good. I have not had good experiences with them in the past but I love this color so I'm trying it out.


----------



## jkwynn (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Holy beauty box I got a clicky truck!! Not updated though which box I will get aaahh suspense is killing me! I wanted to know what I'm getting so I can place an order for what I want if its not in my box!


 Me too! - I've started marking off what people have already received (or what has posted) and what I can't get because of dupes.  

I should probably be doing something productive instead.


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 13, 2013)

It is weird how products just fall into a shopping cart like that! hahaha



> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well looky there, the hairspray I was hoping for just fell into my shopping cart. Now, if I could get my six month discount code to work...


----------



## JessP (Feb 13, 2013)

My box updated and I love it! I really hope it doesn't switch on me at the last minute lol. It's Box 10!



Spoiler


----------



## casey anne (Feb 13, 2013)

Oooh that's a great box!!!



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box updated and I love it! I really hope it doesn't switch on me at the last minute lol. It's Box 10!


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 13, 2013)

I have a tracking number too! Yes! I wonder if we all have the same box?? Seems like these last boxes that are updating are pretty good, I hope ours is too!


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 13, 2013)

Finally got my tracking number too I would love most of the boxes people seem to be getting right now. I have my fingers crossed for some Wei stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkwynn (Feb 13, 2013)

If I'm not getting 10, which just updated for someone else, I've narrowed it down to one of these:

2, 12, 15, 16, 22, 23, 25, 31, 32, 33, 37

My favorite of all those would be 25, I think.  I'd be happy to get another vasanti (got it on second account, before), the bifacil, the dermablend, the lip affair, or the candle, though.


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 13, 2013)

> If I'm not getting 10, which just updated for someone else, I've narrowed it down to one of these: 2, 12, 15, 16, 22, 23, 25, 31, 32, 33, 37 My favorite of all those would be 25, I think. Â I'd be happy to get another vasanti (got it on second account, before), the bifacil, the dermablend, the lip affair, or the candle, though. Â


 I haven't been keeping track but I looked at those boxes and I can get all of those too! Box 25 would rock my socks off lol


----------



## puppyluv (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box updated and I love it! I really hope it doesn't switch on me at the last minute lol. It's Box 10!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## happysmiles (Feb 13, 2013)

Quote: My box finally updated!!https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box14
I'm getting the same box! Super excited! Especially because the CURLS is silicone free so I can use it! So worth the wait!


----------



## Antidentite (Feb 13, 2013)

I have very curly hair and haven't received a product for curly hair (even though they have sampled curly hair friendly products) since last april


----------



## jams (Feb 13, 2013)

ahhhh! clicky truck but my box hasn't updated yet! i can't handle the suspense!


----------



## grayc (Feb 13, 2013)

Just placed an order to get a few extra points on my account to bring my account up to 500 after i review feb's box.  Super excited since the $10 off $35 code is still working and it counts the pick 2 as part of your $35 total.   Came to $17  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Curly Hair Solutionsâ„¢ Curl Keeper
1 
$10.00 
$10.00 



LA FRESHÂ® Eco Beauty Acetone-Free Nail Polish Remover - Individual Packets (20 count)
1 
$9.99 
$9.99 



Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod
1 
$7.95 
$7.95 



Pick Two Sample Pack
Choose 1 pack Kahina Argan Oil &amp; alessandro Cream Rich


----------



## glamigirl (Feb 13, 2013)

^^could you tell me which code which code you used? Thanks


----------



## grayc (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ^^could you tell me which code which code you used? Thanks


BBLEARNVEST

i added the first 3 items; then my bonus the the code.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 13, 2013)

I finally have a tracking # on both of my accounts but of course neither tracking has any info and my boxes haven't updated. GRRR!!

Typical woman over here, not satisfied w/finalyl having tracking #s. Now I'm annoyed I dont know what boxes I'm getting lol!!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box updated and I love it! I really hope it doesn't switch on me at the last minute lol. It's Box 10!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 13, 2013)

Sooo.... when Birchbox says (in an email) that they're going to add 100 points to your account, how long does it take for them to ACTUALLY add the points?


----------



## grayc (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sooo.... when Birchbox says (in an email) that they're going to add 100 points to your account, how long does it take for them to ACTUALLY add the points?


 When that happened to me my points were there when I got the email; but maybe give it a day?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sooo.... when Birchbox says (in an email) that they're going to add 100 points to your account, how long does it take for them to ACTUALLY add the points?


 They forgot to send me a box once &amp; I already had the points in my account by the time I read the e-mail!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When that happened to me my points were there when I got the email; but maybe give it a day?


 It's been 2!  I'll go ahead and email them back... thanks!


----------



## jkwynn (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sooo.... when Birchbox says (in an email) that they're going to add 100 points to your account, how long does it take for them to ACTUALLY add the points?


 I've had two boxes get 'delayed' - not because of weather - and the points were there when they sent the email.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am so glad I'm not the only one, because yeah...at least tips are always wearing off by the end of the day.  With Color Club, it's more than half of the nail bare by the end of the day...frustrating.


 I think one of the reasons I get tip wear w SV is because my legs get super itchy, I guess I have some dry patches around or something and scratching fabric won't help the tips stay pretty. But so far my polish is 3 days old and it's 3 coats of polish, so that makes me think it's likely that some of it didn't dry completely, but it's still going strong w just tip wear, no chips at all.


----------



## mstlcmn (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This box looks AWESOME! Congrats


 Thanks!


----------



## jkwynn (Feb 13, 2013)

My box hasn't updated, but I have the blue box for feedback points on the BB cream! Time for some detective work!


----------



## jkwynn (Feb 13, 2013)

Hmm, my feedback boxes line up with box 19, which has shipped earlier, so I had marked it off the possibility list...weird.

I do have a blue feedback/point option for each product but my box pic still shows January, so we'll see.  I'll have a duplicate of the spray, the LaLa, and the chocolate if I do get this box.  I think my mother got this box, too? 

EDIT: ok, now the blue feedbacks are all gone. I signed out and back in, and now show no blue boxes yet. Still January pic. ((Twilight Zone))


----------



## missionista (Feb 13, 2013)

I have a clicky truck!!!!

But no actual tracking info.  And my box still shows January.  *jumping up and down with impatience*


----------



## supermary (Feb 13, 2013)

I received two of my Feb boxes last week, but my third has not shipped yet to my knowledge (and I got no snowed in email.)  My third account still shows the January box, so you are definitely not alone in this!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## spmblueeyez (Feb 13, 2013)

w00t, my snowed in box finally has a clicky truck! no box yet, but clicky truck is progress. other account, nothing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 13, 2013)

I've been trying to track my box, apparently it won't be here till 18th....I'm trying to be a good little patient girl, but it ain't happening


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 13, 2013)

Both my accounts are still not updated yet ;-(


----------



## Amber Back (Feb 13, 2013)

My box "shipped" Monday... but my tracking number still hasn't updated. I see that I'm getting box 8 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box8


----------



## guenivere (Feb 13, 2013)

I must have some funky nail issues going on because Sally Hansen literally bubbles on my nails. I've been told I'm allergic to something in their polishes. Most polishes peal off my nails after bubbling, but not OPI, Zoya, and Calvin Klein. I always use base and top coats but my experience with Color Club is that it just doesn't last. I type for hours every day but I don't use my finger nails so I'm not sure what's causing the chippage. 

This green (emerald, I suppose) from CC is really lovely, I have to say. I hope it lasts a few days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meshybelle (Feb 13, 2013)

I always get gel manicures. They cost me $20 and hold up for about three weeks. They never chip on me.


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box finally updated!!
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box14


Ohhhh, that's one of the ones I was hoping for. Good for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh that's a great box!!!





> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nice box! Totally worth the wait in my opinion. I SO wanted that candle.





> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, that was my dream box!


 I'm excited! I just hope they don't switch it on me lol - this has happened before so my fingers are crossed! I'm happy about the candle and wonder what the scent will be (the image looks like it says Pink Mimosa).


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i use this Sally Hansen quick dry top coat and it makes any polish i use last at least a week.   i'm on a computer all day typing a lot... this stuff is great.  Makes my  nails dry really fast and makes them really wet looking (which i like)
> 
> http://sallyhansen.com/products/nails/nail-care/insta-dri-anti-chip-top-coat


 I used the sephora top coat on my nails and it makes them look glossy.  I will get the sally hensen the next time I get paid.  I like that wet nail look.



> Originally Posted by *BrooklynGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm also a vegan, so the chocolate is useless.


 Excuse my ignorance, but why do vegans not eat chocolate?


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used the sephora top coat on my nails and it makes them look glossy.  I will get the sally hensen the next time I get paid.  I like that wet nail look.
> 
> Excuse my ignorance, but why do vegans not eat chocolate?


 Vegans don't eat anything with animal by-products like eggs, milk, whey, etc...a lot of dark chocolate is vegan though.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 13, 2013)

So Hautelook just sent out a $15 off coupon for Valentine's day and I used it to get all of these Stila eyeliners for $10.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Vegans don't eat anything with animal by-products like eggs, milk, whey, etc...a lot of dark chocolate is vegan though.


 Oh ok. Thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 13, 2013)

> SoÂ Hautelook just sent out a $15 off coupon for Valentine's day and I used it to get all of these Stila eyeliners for $10.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lucky you! That's a great deal.


----------



## jessicarobin (Feb 13, 2013)

So, I'm pretty sure I'll be getting my order from the Discovery Dash before I receive my actual Birchbox.  The UPS tracking info says that will be delivered as early as tomorrow, and the tracking page for the Birchbox itself still hasn't updated after a couple of days.

It would be pretty fun to get both boxes on the same day, though.


----------



## grayc (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So Hautelook just sent out a $15 off coupon for Valentine's day and I used it to get all of these Stila eyeliners for $10.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's a great deal!  Running to my inbox to see if they sent me the coupon...   Which isn't there


----------



## Meshybelle (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So Hautelook just sent out a $15 off coupon for Valentine's day and I used it to get all of these Stila eyeliners for $10.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Nice haul!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So Hautelook just sent out a $15 off coupon for Valentine's day and I used it to get all of these Stila eyeliners for $10.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 was it a unique coupon code?? i'm wondering if everyone will be getting it, because i have not yet :[


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That's a great deal!  Running to my inbox to see if they sent me the coupon...   Which isn't there





> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> was it a unique coupon code?? i'm wondering if everyone will be getting it, because i have not yet :[


 The code is: LOVEHL15. It might have to be your first Hautelook order for it to work.


----------



## Jackieblue (Feb 13, 2013)

No shipping email but my box is up. Not bad. I will probably try everything! Only thing I am on the fence about is the buffing beads.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Ghirardelli Milk &amp; Caramel SQUARES
 



WEIâ„¢ Pomegranate Buffing Beads
Ships Free



WEIâ„¢ Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask
Ships Free



Juicy Couture Couture La La 3.4oz
Ships Free



Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle
Ships Free



Color Club Fiesta Collection
Ships Free


----------



## karenX (Feb 13, 2013)

Box 14 for me:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box14


----------



## grayc (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The code is: LOVEHL15. It might have to be your first Hautelook order for it to work.


 yea; didn't work for me since i've done a few orders this winter.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The code is: LOVEHL15. It might have to be your first Hautelook order for it to work.


 Thanks! It didn't work on my regular account but I'm gonna make a new one and see what happens.

Well jeeze, didn't work on my new account either.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! It didn't work on my regular account but I'm gonna make a new one and see what happens ;]


 Haha that's what I was going to suggest to GrayC.


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinkdiamonds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They still haven't called. I'll try calling again


 Customer service called and said they would send me a replacement of the Dr. Jart that was empty.


----------



## msdollfaced (Feb 13, 2013)

My box finally updated! I'm getting box 1, I'm not surprised though since my last few boxes have been box 1. I'm REALLY looking forward to the body gel, chocolate and the nipple lips. I wish the color club was a different color but it might look better in person, either way though I'll use it. The headband though, really not looking forward to that. I don't ever wear headbands and the few that I have worn were never the stretch band type because they dent my hair. Maybe I'll use it in the shower or when I'm washing my face? 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box1


----------



## spmblueeyez (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a great deal!  Running to my inbox to see if they sent me the coupon...   Which isn't there


 that's exactly what I did, and no coupon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> went to the site and logged in, realized I was unsubscribed to emails. double  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## spmblueeyez (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I'm pretty sure I'll be getting my order from the Discovery Dash before I receive my actual Birchbox.  The UPS tracking info says that will be delivered as early as tomorrow, and the tracking page for the Birchbox itself still hasn't updated after a couple of days.
> 
> It would be pretty fun to get both boxes on the same day, though.


 I caved and used the 300 points on one of my accounts yesterday...

 it has already shipped, and I should have it Tuesday. Since tracking JUST showed up on that acct for my box, but still no box, and still nothing on the other acct, I'm VERY confident I will be getting this order way before my birchboxes.

 
ï»¿ï»¿Log In

Product Name Price Qty Subtotal Subtotal $47.95
Shipping &amp; Handling $7.00
Discount (BBLEARNVEST, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$20.00
300 reward points -$30.00
*Grand Total*
*$4.95*
Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod   View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review

$7.95 
Ordered: *1*Shipped: *1*

$7.95 
Pick Two Sample Pack   Choose 1 pack Ouidad Climate Control &amp; Mighty Leaf Tea in Citrus Cham ... Choose 1 pack Ouidad Climate Control &amp; Mighty Leaf Tea in Citrus Chamomile 
View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review

$10.00 
Ordered: *1*Shipped: *1*

$10.00 
Benefit Fine One One   View Product Page Â· Write a Product Review

$30.00 
Ordered: *1*Shipped: *1*

$30.00


----------



## guenivere (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinkdiamonds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Customer service called and said they would send me a replacement of the Dr. Jart that was empty.


 Dr Jart+ is empty AGAIN? Last time we had samples from them, they were empty. Birchbox sent me two more of the same thing with the advice to cut off the end in order to scoop out enough product to try. I was pissed. 

I haven't tried mine yet but if it's empty again, they're gonna hear from me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 13, 2013)

I've never ordered from hautelook but have had an account for a year. the coupon doesn't work for me. 

also my page still hasn't updated.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never ordered from hautelook but have had an account for a year. the coupon doesn't work for me.
> 
> also my page still hasn't updated.


 Must be only for a small amount of accounts. Lame, I was hoping to get the glitter liquid eyeliner and 2012 valentine's blush for cheap!


----------



## jkwynn (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> also my page still hasn't updated.


 Mine eitherrrrrrr - come on BB! 





I'm dyyyyyyyying.

So bored today.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 13, 2013)

arrgh, just tracking numbers. 

no box previews.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> arrgh, just tracking numbers.
> 
> no box previews.


 Same here. 

Tracking on both accounts, one of which has updated to show expected delivery of 2/18 and weight of .5010...the other doesn't update yet. Which is fine, because I don't want dupe boxes like I got last month lol. 

Now, Birchbox, SHOW ME THE GOODIES!


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *guenivere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Dr Jart+ is empty AGAIN? Last time we had samples from them, they were empty. Birchbox sent me two more of the same thing with the advice to cut off the end in order to scoop out enough product to try. I was pissed.
> ...


 I don't think it's all of them. I got 4 uses out of my sample. I was meh about it. Didn't make me want to switch from Missha.


----------



## cskeiser (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Dr. Jart had a miniscule amount in the tube as well... I had to flatten the tube to eek out enough for one application.... I emailed BB this am, but no response
> 
> as of yet.  I've never had this issue with the Dr. Jart products I've received in the Sephora Sun Safety kits...hmmmm....


 I received a reply back from Birchbox CS... they are sending me a new Dr. Jart sample...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The code is: LOVEHL15. It might have to be your first Hautelook order for it to work.


 Ooooh, thanks for sharing. I'm )&lt; At HL because I never got it and I haven't made a purchase before (despite being on the ML FOREVER). How much was shipping?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooooh, thanks for sharing. I'm )&lt; At HL because I never got it and I haven't made a purchase before (despite being on the ML FOREVER). How much was shipping?


 Shipping from them is a flat 7 bucks....6.95 i think


----------



## AJCorletto (Feb 13, 2013)

*Box 13 for me! I am pretty happy with it. Love the mascara. *

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box13* *


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Feb 13, 2013)

> SoÂ Hautelook just sent out a $15 off coupon for Valentine's day and I used it to get all of these Stila eyeliners for $10.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lucky you.. those colors are amazing!!!


----------



## susiemd (Feb 13, 2013)

My box was updated for 12 hours (box 14 preview AND shipping info), but now it's disappeared and reverted to January! So frustrating. Anyone else??


----------



## JLR594 (Feb 13, 2013)

So my detective skills didn't work.  I'm not getting one of the boxes I had narrowed down.  I'm getting box #19 and am disappointed.  I'm echoing so many others when I say that I am tired of the Juicy scents.  This will be my third one and I've only been a subscriber since August.  Unless this one is vastly different than the other two I was sent, I won't like it.  At least the color club polish in this box is way better than that ugly Tweet Me color I got before.  I'm surprised I'm getting the Dr. Jart BB cream because I just ordered a full size Jouer MMT from BB and while that is not a bb cream, I'm set for a while on any foundation type product.  The one product I am looking forward to is that protect and detangle spray.  Oh, and the chocolate is appreciated.

I guess I'll go fine tune my profile for the second time.  Maybe I'll just list the total opposite of everything I currently have.


----------



## jkwynn (Feb 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *susiemd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box was updated for 12 hours (box 14 preview AND shipping info), but now it's disappeared and reverted to January! So frustrating. Anyone else??
  Every time that has happened to me, I get an email about an "oops, shipping snafu, here's 100 pts" - but sometimes it takes a couple days to get the email.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 13, 2013)

Boo my box 14 is now box 1  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Boo my box 14 is now box 1


 isn't the 1st box normally a welcome box?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 13, 2013)

> isn't the 1st box normally a welcome box?


 if you mean box 1, no


----------



## tessie (Feb 13, 2013)

On the topic of first boxes....this is my first month and I was wondering, if it is a welcome box, does it usually take longer to ship? Still don't have any update yet.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh birch box.. I would just love to know what I'm getting already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 13, 2013)

> On the topic of first boxes....this is my first month and I was wondering, if it is a welcome box, does it usually take longer to ship? Still don't have any update yet.


 It depends on when u started the sub...you should have received an email with the shipping date of your first box.


----------



## luckynmba13 (Feb 13, 2013)

My box shipped! Yay!! Still no clue what number I'm getting =( grrrrr


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 13, 2013)

Me to !!!! Curisoty is killing this cat....



> My box shipped! Yay!! Still no clue what number I'm getting =( grrrrr


----------



## grayc (Feb 13, 2013)

Got my box today; box 29.  love everything in it.  Did a mask tonight of the WEI mask.. and i'm in love... i may have to breakdown and do a happy v-day to me gift tomorrow and order that.


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 13, 2013)

i have a tracking # but it does not come up with anything and no box preview. Lamesauce.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have a tracking # but it does not come up with anything and no box preview. Lamesauce.


 Ditto that


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ditto that


wow.  I know BB is east coast based but still this seems awfully behind.


----------



## martianeskimo (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have a tracking # but it does not come up with anything and no box preview. Lamesauce.


 Same here, I got the "your box has shipped!" email but no other info and the tracking is nada. I guess this is a no spoiler month for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 13, 2013)

Ahhhh, finally got my box today! Got my points, now to stay away from the BB site until next month! :/


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Feb 13, 2013)

Still nothing for me. My page hasn't updated and no shipping yet. Kind of frustrating when they say stuff will be out by the 13th and still don't have it out. I get a snow storm, but don't promise it by a certain date. I want to contain myself and stop checking, but I can't!


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 13, 2013)

I've been obsessively checking their site all day &amp; still showing January.  I keep telling myself good things come for those who wait... Come on BB


----------



## Angelalh (Feb 13, 2013)

oh no my box updated yesterday and it was the lovely box #14 now its box #19 BOOOO!!!!!

im getting the juicy and color club in my other box so im not happy about this!


----------



## Angelalh (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Boo my box 14 is now box 1


something mustve happened with box 14 ran out of samples or something


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just placed an order to get a few extra points on my account to bring my account up to 500 after i review feb's box.  Super excited since the $10 off $35 code is still working and it counts the pick 2 as part of your $35 total.   Came to $17  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 500 points - holy cow!  I can never save up points.  The second I get to 100 points, I have to shop!  I need more will-power! 

I love the Alessandro Cream Rich hand cream!  I got a sample in both of my boxes last month, and purchased the full-sise (used my 10.00 worth of points towards it)  The sample is really generous!


----------



## gemstone (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> something mustve happened with box 14 ran out of samples or something


 I have a feeling that it was the stila smudgestick, I have seen ZERO people actually get a box with them, or even post about getting assigned the other two boxes.  Maybe the bad weather prevented them from getting the shipment.


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 13, 2013)

I now have tracking numbers, and both my accounts updated.  I'm happy with both my boxes!  There are so many products that I wanted to sample this month, I think it would have been hard for me to get a box I wouldnt be happy with.

I'm getting Beauty Protector Protect and Detangle in both my boxes.  I like that its a natural product and vegan.  I purchased the Evolvh leave in condtioning spray a couple of days ago though. It looks like a similar product.  I probably should have waited to see what I was going to get in my Birchboxes before I made my purchase.  It will be interesting to see how the 2 products compare, and I'll use them eventually.

I'm also getting the Keihls face cream in one of my boxes, and the Wei Buffing Beads and Wei mask in my other box, and I wanted to try those this month, so I'm happy.  I purchased the Buffing Beads about a year ago, and I really like them. 

I'm thinking of purchasing the Evolvh shampoo and conditioner.  I just with they had travel sises available in case I end up not liking them I wont be out so much money.  I emailed Evolvh on Sunday to ask if they have any samples they could send or for purchase, but I havent heard back from them. Evolvh is an all-natural brand, so its a little different than what I've used in the past.


----------



## lunadust (Feb 13, 2013)

I have tracking but still no box update.


----------



## Shatae (Feb 13, 2013)

So I come home from work after a long night to have an e-mail saying my box shipped!!!!  YAY!!!!!!

Then I come on here and find out I won a Starbox from Starlooks!!!!    DOUBLE YAY!!!!!

This makes up for the fact that my Valentines day is being spent alone......AGAIN.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 13, 2013)

I just received the 'your box has shipped' emails for both of my accounts.....................still no box page updates.


----------



## prachisrk (Feb 13, 2013)

Same and tracking # hasn't updated so they clearly haven't shipped yet. 







> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received the 'your box has shipped' emails for both of my accounts.....................still no box page updates.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same and tracking # hasn't updated so they clearly haven't shipped yet.


 One of mine updated and showed it was shipped yesterday...the other one, nothing yet. But I'm hoping this means they aren't the same box....i got dupe boxes last month lol


----------



## Miss Mego (Feb 13, 2013)

I got a email with shipping info.  This will be by first BB, how do I tell which box I'm getting.  Thanks for your help.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Miss Mego* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a email with shipping info.  This will be by first BB, how do I tell which box I'm getting.  Thanks for your help.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Log into the BB site, click the word 'Box' on the top left side of the page. If your box contents has updated, it will be shown there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sometimes it might take a few extra days for the first box to update, sometimes that depends on if you are receiving a 'welcome' box that accompanies a gift sub. If your Box page has a message that says 'Your first box will be shipping soon', check it again in a few days.


----------



## Miss Mego (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Log into the BB site, click the word 'Box' on the top left side of the page. If your box contents has updated, it will be shown there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Sometimes it might take a few extra days for the first box to update, sometimes that depends on if you are receiving a 'welcome' box that accompanies a gift sub. If your Box page has a message that says 'Your first box will be shipping soon', check it again in a few days.


 Thank you!  I have no idea which box number it is but it was updated to show some product pics.  I'm so excited to get my box now!


----------



## jkwynn (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shatae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I come home from work after a long night to have an e-mail saying my box shipped!!!!  YAY!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 Nice!! Congratulations on the win!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Miss Mego* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you!  I have no idea which box number it is but it was updated to show some product pics.  I'm so excited to get my box now!


 If you wish to know the number, go back to the box contents page, scroll down to the area under the pics of the contents, and click the little box picture next to where it says 'February 2013'. Then when the next page loads, look at the url in your browser's search bar...the last bit of the url will say 'box' and then a number. That's your box number  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shatae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Then I come on here and find out I won a Starbox from Starlooks!!!!    DOUBLE YAY!!!!!


 I won too! Yay us!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkwynn (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I won too! Yay us!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Woo hoo! Congrats!


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woo hoo! Congrats!


 thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm in the same camp as some of you. Tracking email but no box contents. Birchbox shipments usually take over a week to get to me, so I'm kind of disappointed that my box shipped so late. Oh well...time to exercise some self control!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Shatae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## glamigirl (Feb 14, 2013)

Dont feel bad-mine takes almost 3 weeks to get to my house. I usually get my boxes at end of month.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Feb 14, 2013)

Is anyone know why we can't see wha t the samples look like in our box?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone know why we can't see wha t the samples look like in our box?


 They are taking forever to update some of the pages.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 14, 2013)

> They are taking forever to update some of the pages.


 Oh my god, both of my pages just updated!!! Boxes 10 &amp; 2..not bad!


----------



## Canny Charlene (Feb 14, 2013)

My page updated at 6am exactly




(don't ask me how I know that!)..I'm getting Box 2..Very happy with my box since I'm getting 2 things I really wanted to try.  

Especially happy to get the Bi-Facil. I've never used any Lancome products, so I will be pleased if I actually like it and want to try more products from them.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 14, 2013)

> My page updated at 6am exactly :icon_razz (don't ask me how I know that!)..I'm getting Box 2..Very happy with my box since I'm gettingÂ 2 things I really wanted to try.Â Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Hahaha, its not like we were refreshing or anything huh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 14, 2013)

I have an update!!!! It's box 2 for me as well Not too bad I was hoping for some wei stuff but I might just drop them a nice email asking for some...


----------



## Canny Charlene (Feb 14, 2013)

^haha..I know it's so many other things I *should* be doing if I'm up that early...hmm..can't think of anything right now


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 14, 2013)

Has anyone had any luck with contacting BB regarding duplicate items? I guess I'm just wondering if it's even really worth e-mailing them...
My box updated &amp; it shows I'm getting the Kerastase Masque Chroma Riche, which I got in my December box.

I'll wait til I actually get my box in case something changes, but just curious!


----------



## KayEss (Feb 14, 2013)

YES. After so many failed refreshes I was beginning to think I'd never have box information! Box 2 for me as well!

Meh on the Color Club, but I'll give it a shot. Bi-Facil seems interesting but I usually remove makeup when I wash my face so it's not something I've really been pining for. Curious to see the sample size for Skin&amp;Co and I'm not sure what it will smell like (rosemary? oranges?) but I'm always happy for more body wash. Hopefully the headband fits and comes in a nice color!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YES. After so many failed refreshes I was beginning to think I'd never have box information! Box 2 for me as well!
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone had any luck with contacting BB regarding duplicate items? I guess I'm just wondering if it's even really worth e-mailing them...
> My box updated &amp; it shows I'm getting the Kerastase Masque Chroma Riche, which I got in my December box.
> ...


 If you receive a dupe item, they will def give you 100 pts.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you receive a dupe item, they will def give you 100 pts.


 Awesome, thank you! Not a huge deal, but I'll definitely e-mail if there are points involved. Cart is overflowing with things I'm waiting to buy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkwynn (Feb 14, 2013)

box 22 for me!

I'm good with that, lol.


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Feb 14, 2013)

Yay! Finally got a shipping email and my box updated. Box 2 for me. I am very pleased with this box. The shipping weight is .6250, which is one of the heaviest I have recieved.


----------



## grayc (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 500 points - holy cow!  I can never save up points.  The second I get to 100 points, I have to shop!  I need more will-power!
> 
> I love the Alessandro Cream Rich hand cream!  I got a sample in both of my boxes last month, and purchased the full-sise (used my 10.00 worth of points towards it)  The sample is really generous!


I'm being a point hoarder because I really want a clarissonic Mia.  I'm trying to hold out until my 9 month code and a few more months of points.  However... I LOVE the WEI mask i got in my box yesterday... and it's $42.


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 14, 2013)

My color club lasted 18 hours before the first chip. Now it's chipped a little more (a day later) but is still ok to wear out. In case anyone else is keeping track of how long it wears  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 14, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Shatae* 



So I come home from work after a long night to have an e-mail saying my box shipped!!!!  YAY!!!!!!

Then I come on here and find out I won a Starbox from Starlooks!!!!    DOUBLE YAY!!!!!

This makes up for the fact that my Valentines day is being spent alone......AGAIN.


> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I won too! Yay us!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me three, ladies!!!! Yay us! I have been wanting to try Starlooks for the LONGEST time!


----------



## missnaya (Feb 14, 2013)

Yaaay! My items finally showed up online! And I am assuming I am  getting box 2 (looking at the items I got compared to what you other ladies have posted) but can anyone tell me how to find the box number? I clicked on the Box tab and it just says February Box and then it shows pictures of the items I'm recieveing. I'm not seeing a number anywehre.. I've already figured that I'm getting box  2 but I'd just like to know for future refrence  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  btw this is a box that i gifted to myself. would that make a difference?


----------



## spmblueeyez (Feb 14, 2013)

So my first (snowed in) box finally updated, and I'm kind of sad it did. I'm getting box 37. The only thing I'm mildly interested in trying is the Dr. Jart, but from what I'm hearing its gonna be like the last one and although once I had enough to try and fell in love with it and actually purchased it, it slowly started tapering away to just "meh." So now that I'm back to my Bare Minerals, I think that's where I'm going to stay. I always come back. Still nothing on my second account, not even a clicky truck. I just hope that means I'm getting a different box.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Feb 14, 2013)

Just wanted to let you guys know that I was at target yesterday and they had Chuao bars on clearance. They were $2.75.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So my first (snowed in) box finally updated, and I'm kind of sad it did. I'm getting box 37. The only thing I'm mildly interested in trying is the Dr. Jart, but from what I'm hearing its gonna be like the last one and although once I had enough to try and fell in love with it and actually purchased it, it slowly started tapering away to just "meh." So now that I'm back to my Bare Minerals, I think that's where I'm going to stay. I always come back. Still nothing on my second account, not even a clicky truck. I just hope that means I'm getting a different box.


 I am getting box 37 too- box twins here. A little sad on my end too. I want to try the Dr Jart but probably won't be able to from what others have posted.

First time getting a nail polish- I hope it's pretty on me- my bf got me a set of like 30 polishes for V-day, ha so I am adding to my collection now!

And maybe the twistband will fit on my big ole' head!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StellaSunshine (Feb 14, 2013)

My boxes both updated today.  Box 2 and 31.  The only new thing I'll be sampling is the skin &amp; company and the green color club as I received the Jouer MMMT, vasanti, Kerastase and twistband before except in opposite box subscriptions. I received the Lancome bi-facile in Sephora's it kit so there you go.  sigh. 

I really wanted to try the WEI, nipple balm, Tigi products, detangling spray and secret agent kiss kiss, Lol.  Ah, well.   Off to the Birchbox shop to spend some points.


----------



## Shatae (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 Yay for us!!!  I'm pumped.  Can't wait to get my box!!  Oh and Happy Valentines Day Friends


----------



## merkington (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm getting Box 32, which doesn't have a picture yet but contains: 

Secret Agent Beauty Secret Lip Affair

Ghirardelli
Juicy Perfume

TIGI hairspray

Twistband
Anyone tried the gloss yet?


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 14, 2013)

> I won too! Yay us!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too!!!!


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 14, 2013)

my page just updated...and it's not even one of the box options...???




yep. i'm canceling. clearly they just threw leftover stuff together for me.


----------



## Shatae (Feb 14, 2013)

YAY!  Tracking updated!  My box weights .5095lbs.  Projected to be here on the 19th, but I usually get it earlier.  So I'm thinking Saturday or Monday!  I'm resisting checking to see what box it is. 

On a side note.  It's Valentines Day.  I think since I am off I may as well go buy myself some presents ;-)


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shatae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YAY!  Tracking updated!  My box weights .5095lbs.  Projected to be here on the 19th, but I usually get it earlier.  So I'm thinking Saturday or Monday!  I'm resisting checking to see what box it is.
> 
> On a side note.  It's Valentines Day.  I think since I am off I may as well go buy myself some presents ;-)


 yayyy finally! i'm hoping you aren't getting what i'm getting, it seems like the last of us got random items thrown together...


----------



## meaganola (Feb 14, 2013)

> my page just updated...and it's not even one of the box options...???
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



yep. i'm canceling. clearly they just threw leftover stuff together for me. That really doesn't look like leftover stuff to me. If it's truly not one if the original boxes, it looks like they had to change one item at the last minute due to the originally-planned item not showing up. I'm hoping this is one of my boxes! I would happily use every single item in it.


----------



## hellomariana (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my page just updated...and it's not even one of the box options...???
> 
> ...


 That's Box 1: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box1


----------



## MrsMeow (Feb 14, 2013)

Mine finally updated, and I'm getting box 24 - https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box24

The only thing I'm not all that excited to try is the Juicy perfume (I think it's my 3rd), but everything else I'm really excited for.  Now I just need my tracking info to update!


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my page just updated...and it's not even one of the box options...???
> 
> ...


 Umm...that's Box #1, isn't it?


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my page just updated...and it's not even one of the box options...???
> 
> ...


 Hey- that's box 1- see the link https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box1

It's not something they just threw together.


----------



## casey anne (Feb 14, 2013)

Box 37 for me:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box37

I have lukewarm feelings about this box.  Not the best, def not the worst.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh, yay, a no-perfume box over here! Box 2. I've been dragging my feet on buying eye makeup remover, so this is awesome.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 14, 2013)

&lt;--- really wanted to have nipple lips! lol- fingers crossed for next month!!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box 37 for me:
> 
> ...


 Box twins---err-- triplets!


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 14, 2013)

OH lol! figures, that's the only one i DON"T look at!!  i thought they sent out box one a few days ago which is why i thought it wouldn't be that. thanks guys! i'm still canceling tho lol


----------



## messjess18 (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm gonna rant, so no one get mad at me...

So I'm getting box number 32, https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box32 , which I would normally be okay with, buuuut there are Lancome products, theBalm products, detangling products, nail polish, and BB creams out there in the boxes this month. And that is just to name a few.

Breakdown of my box:

I think the chocolate in the boxes is a joke. Everyone has tried Ghiradelli chocolate. Yes it's delicious, but if I wanted some I could just go get it at Wal-Mart.

I think the twistband headbands are ridiculous. We all hate twistband in our boxes. NO more!

Juicy Couture perfume sample. Like everyone else says, this item is FREE! Aaaand I've gotten so many Juicy Couture samples. I need a change and a break from Juicy Couture.

The hair spray is eh. I just got one though in one of my past Birchbox's. I would've wanted maybe a dry shampoo or something.

The lip gloss is the only thing about this box that I like to be honest. I don't even like lipgloss, but at least I got one makeup product.

Overall I'm pissed about this box and to be honest, my whole subscription to Birchbox. It sucks when someone is getting something amazing in their box and I'm not. I've been with Birchbox for 7 months, I think I deserve a wow factor or at least one full size product. I've gotten one in my whole subscription. And that was the first month with the Pixi Shadow Stick that was melted when I got it. Actually make that two. I got a file a few months back. That's full size...

I want to love Birchbox so bad. I love their points system, I love their website, I love their look, I love everything about them, except for the products that I am getting in my boxes. And thats what should matter most, right..?


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 14, 2013)

I've only seen one other person getting Box 27 with the booby tape...mine should be delivered today I think.


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Feb 14, 2013)

Yay!
 My box finally updated and changed from my horrible box 6 to Box 23!
  I am sooooo excited!  It has everythingI wanted!!!!


----------



## messjess18 (Feb 14, 2013)

It's box one, and I personally love that box. I want that nipple lip balm so bad. And a nail polish and a shower gel. That my friend, is an amazing box.



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my page just updated...and it's not even one of the box options...???
> 
> ...


----------



## casey anne (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box twins---err-- triplets!


 Whoo hoo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 14, 2013)

Well, my box info updated again, and it changed. I am not upset though because I actually like what I am supposed to be receiving now.



 Although it was delayed from the snow (don't care as long as it gets here) I am supposed to be getting the twistbandâ„¢ Headband Collection ,  LancÃ´me BI-FACIL, Skin&amp;Co Bagnodoccia Body Gel, Color Club Fiesta Collection, and the chocolate square of course! So excited, can't wait! Can't believe I am one of the lucky ones that is getting a Lancome product!


----------



## messjess18 (Feb 14, 2013)

I would also like to know what is so red carpet about a headband?!?


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *messjess18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I would also like to know what is so red carpet about a headband?!?


 lol


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shatae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay for us!!!  I'm pumped.  Can't wait to get my box!!  Oh and Happy Valentines Day Friends


 Jealous!!! Congrats!


----------



## happysmiles (Feb 14, 2013)

Ugh, my box info changed! Yesterday I was getting box 14, which I was so excited for and now i'm getting box 1! With only three actual samples! Boo.


----------



## kittenparty (Feb 14, 2013)

Congrats to the winners!!

I am getting Box 31 on both accounts.



Both have very different profiles, so that's weird. I guess I'll just wait to see what I actually get before making any changes.


----------



## libedon (Feb 14, 2013)

I was "snowed in" - finally received my box update. Im getting box 22: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box22 After waiting so long I was really hoping for a box that was amazing, but I'm just okay on this one. I'm excited to try the vasanti, but with all of the huge hair product samples this month I'm a little sad I'm not getting one (as I have crazy thick long hair that loves product). I have a sample of the mascara through sephora and i dont get the hype, its too thick and gooey for me. I know the jouer is going to be tiny and I don't like milk chocolate, but I know they can't please everyone. At least im not getting a perfume. Does anyone know the size of the body wash gel? Sorry to be a negative Nancy. I just literally had dreams of my box updating with six samples of gigantic proportions and that's not gonna happen.


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 14, 2013)

Box 2! Yay! I'm excited I actually got something featured in a video, *gasp* lol that never happens. I don't think they are super exciting but I love trying products, this is a great Box.


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 14, 2013)

Had a dream I got a camera in my BB...lol


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 14, 2013)

I gifted myself a box and it is supposed to ship tomorrow.. I wonder what will be in it....


----------



## puppyluv (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm sorry this is OT, but sort of Birchbox related. In my first BB, I got a sample of the Shea Terra banana body butter. I love the stuff, and have been dying to try the other scents on the Shea Terra website. I didn't want to buy it a full price though. I wanted to share this deal with you guys if you love Shea Terra too! I found a code feb2013 for 30% off their website, but I also found this deal for a $40 voucher for only $20 on spafinder.com. I'm just not sure how these vouchers work. Has anyone ever used one? Is it like a gift card or a coupon? I am wondering if I could use the 30% code and the voucher at the same time? Also the spafinder website says there is a flat shipping rate of $6.95 per offer. Are they referring to Shea Terra's shipping or do I have to pay to get the voucher sent to me? Anyone out there ever make a purchase from spafinder who could let me know how it works? I would appreciate it! Sorry to distract but my Birchbox is still two states away so I have to keep myself busy somehow lol


----------



## gemstone (Feb 14, 2013)

> I was "snowed in" - finally received my box update. Im getting box 22: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box22 After waiting so long I was really hoping for a box that was amazing, but I'm just okay on this one. I'm excited to try the vasanti, but with all of the huge hair product samples this month I'm a little sad I'm not getting one (as I have crazy thick long hair that loves product). I have a sample of the mascara through sephora and i dont get the hype, its too thick and gooey for me. I know the jouer is going to be tiny and I don't like milk chocolate, but I know they can't please everyone. At least im not getting a perfume. Does anyone know the size of the body wash gel? Sorry to be a negative Nancy. I just literally had dreams of my box updating with six samples of gigantic proportions and that's not gonna happen.


 I saw a pic of it on Instagram, it is definitely "travel sized" and is 2 fl oz


----------



## messjess18 (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Had a dream I got a camera in my BB...lol


 This is the best post I've ever seen haha.


----------



## messjess18 (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm sorry this is OT, but sort of Birchbox related. In my first BB, I got a sample of the Shea Terra banana body butter. I love the stuff, and have been dying to try the other scents on the Shea Terra website. I didn't want to buy it a full price though. I wanted to share this deal with you guys if you love Shea Terra too!
> 
> I found a code feb2013 for 30% off their website, but I also found this deal for a $40 voucher for only $20 on spafinder.com. I'm just not sure how these vouchers work. Has anyone ever used one? Is it like a gift card or a coupon? I am wondering if I could use the 30% code and the voucher at the same time?
> ...


 I would just use the 30% off one. It seems less complicated. And you can't use two coupon codes at the same time!


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Had a dream I got a camera in my BB...lol


 lol too funny!


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 14, 2013)

> I'm sorry this is OT, but sort of Birchbox related. In my first BB, I got a sample of the Shea Terra banana body butter. I love the stuff, and have been dying to try the other scents on the Shea Terra website. I didn't want to buy it a full price though. I wanted to share this deal with you guys if you love Shea Terra too! I found a code feb2013 for 30% off their website, but I also found this deal for a $40 voucher for only $20 on spafinder.com. I'm just not sure how these vouchers work. Has anyone ever used one? Is it like a gift card or a coupon? I am wondering if I could use the 30% code and the voucher at the same time? Also the spafinder website says there is a flat shipping rate of $6.95 per offer. Are they referring to Shea Terra's shipping or do I have to pay to get the voucher sent to me? Anyone out there ever make a purchase from spafinder who could let me know how it works? I would appreciate it! Sorry to distract but my Birchbox is still two states away so I have to keep myself busy somehow lol


 The details say you can't combine it with other offers so I am guessing you can't use the 30%.. I think the flat shipping is for Shea Terra, I haven't purchased from them because of that.


----------



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *messjess18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm gonna rant, so no one get mad at me...
> 
> ...


 You just read my mind, I'm getting that box too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BirchboxBabe (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Valentine's day, beauties!


----------



## lauravee (Feb 14, 2013)

My box finally updated and Im getting: 

Chocolate

twistband headband

Votivo candle
Juicy Couture La La

Dermablend Professional Quick-Fix Concealer

Skin&amp;Co Body Gel 

Anyone know what the size of the concealer is? I'm most excited about that and the body gel ! The candle will also get put to good use.


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 14, 2013)

Me too!



> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> &lt;--- really wanted to have nipple lips! lol- fingers crossed for next month!!


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 14, 2013)

Don't know which box this is, but at least it is updated now!


----------



## Charity1217 (Feb 14, 2013)

> Oh my god, both of my pages just updated!!! Boxes 10 &amp; 2..not bad!


 Lucky! I wanted box 10. I love candles and wanted to try the concealer.


----------



## melonz (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bambam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You just read my mind, I'm getting that box too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same! I'm getting this box too. Ugh disappointed. I'm interested in trading whole boxes if anyone is also interested. Box 32


----------



## missionista (Feb 14, 2013)

Just checked BB site, and my box updated!!!!  It was worth the wait, I am getting box 2.  This was my dream box.  I am so excited to try the bi-facil.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 14, 2013)

Both boxes updated. Getting boxes 22 &amp; 25. Disappointed in both. Was really hoping for some hair products. Not looking forward to 2 body wash gels and the candle. Oh well.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm sorry this is OT, but sort of Birchbox related. In my first BB, I got a sample of the Shea Terra banana body butter. I love the stuff, and have been dying to try the other scents on the Shea Terra website. I didn't want to buy it a full price though. I wanted to share this deal with you guys if you love Shea Terra too!
> 
> I found a code feb2013 for 30% off their website, but I also found this deal for a $40 voucher for only $20 on spafinder.com. I'm just not sure how these vouchers work. Has anyone ever used one? Is it like a gift card or a coupon? I am wondering if I could use the 30% code and the voucher at the same time?
> ...


 Most online shopping sites have a box for coupon codes and a separate box for gift cards when you check out. I don't know about Shea Terra, but if spafinder sends you the $40 in form of a gift card then I don't see why you can't apply the 30% off coupon and the gift card at the same time.


----------



## whatsername104 (Feb 14, 2013)

I've been a lurker for a while here, but had some q's so hello everyone! I also had a "snowed in" box, and am quite disappointed it will be box 32. It's quite weird, because I've subscribed for longer than my mom, who already received her box. I did cancel for a month when I was holding back on subs, and when I resubbed I thought it would start the "cycle" over again (starter boxes, etc.) but it didn't - I'd still get my boxes first and never got another starter box. That's part of the reason I'm bummed about this box. Not only are the contents underwhelming, but I waited for so long!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyway, did anybody get any of the curly hair products that the BB store has just put up? I was hoping to receive one of them in my box, and as I haven't, I'm wondering if anyone had positive/negative reviews on any of them. I've been looking for more natural curly hair products for a while, and am debating whether or not to use my points on some of the things they've got. Specifically the Curls Coconut Sublime conditioner (http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/curls-coconut-sublime-conditioner), the EVOLh leave in (http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/evolvh-startsmart-leave-in-conditioner) and the Curly Hair Rev Up  (http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/curly-hair-solutions-revup-volumizing-system)


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *whatsername104* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been a lurker for a while here, but had some q's so hello everyone! I also had a "snowed in" box, and am quite disappointed it will be box 32. It's quite weird, because I've subscribed for longer than my mom, who already received her box. I did cancel for a month when I was holding back on subs, and when I resubbed I thought it would start the "cycle" over again (starter boxes, etc.) but it didn't - I'd still get my boxes first and never got another starter box. That's part of the reason I'm bummed about this box. Not only are the contents underwhelming, but I waited for so long!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Boxes aren't shipped based on how long you've been subscribed - people receive them at different times every month for the most part. And if you re-subbed using the same email account then you just reactivated your old account. Welcome boxes are only sent to people who have been given a gift subscription by someone else.


----------



## JodiRae (Feb 14, 2013)

Can someone tell me where the list of boxes is for this month?  I can't seem to find it.  Thanks.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 14, 2013)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box32

really excited if the lipgloss is a larger size, NOT a naked princess sample.

always live a TSA approved 3oz of less hairspray, as they are what is lacking most in my sample stash

chocolate and perfume... whatevs, I want to smell the new juicy though.

twistband hair band.. eh, still have all 80 of the ones I made months ago, but only made like 2 headbands so okay.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box31

Phewf, dodged a bullet with getting almost the same box.

excited to try the nail polish

i know I like the vasanti, i still have a little left from the last time it was sampled and I got it on my other account

MMT: will give it a try, they all seem a little sheer.

Kerastase Mask- well timed, I have been thinking I need to do a mask on my hair, love.

chocolate... again, I live minutes away from Ghiradelli square... SF natives are not wow'd by it, but its definitely one of the better mass market brands.

Wish I would have gotten a larger sized hair styling product on my second account,since most boxes had larger samples.

together they make up a pretty good spread of samples.


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 14, 2013)

bah im so sad: so i signed up with BB at the end of January (so i thought) and was wait listed which i am fine with, around the 3 week mark I was just curious where i was at on the wait list and sent them a nice email asking. i found out that my email wasn't even registered into their system ( i also had a friend referral too) and i was like uh oh. so i had to resign up again recently and not even having a complete answer if i have to wait another 4 weeks, i thought i was so close to the finish line. i double checked when i had to resign and she said i am on the list now.

has this happened to any of you ladies?


----------



## Ineri218 (Feb 14, 2013)

I received my box and I am happy...no green nail polish. Mines was red.


----------



## Ineri218 (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The code is: LOVEHL15. It might have to be your first Hautelook order for it to work.


The code would not work for me and I have never ordered from them.


----------



## karenX (Feb 14, 2013)

My box number changed overnight.

I *was* fairly happy with I had.

Now I'm not.


----------



## BisousDarling (Feb 14, 2013)

I think I'm one of like 5 people in the universe who doesn't mind that I got the twistband headband. I'm constantly searching for something to hold my bangs back when I wash my face and misplace headbands like it's nobodies business. Even thought my box isn't exactly ideal, I'm still cool with it.

I got...

Twistband Headband

Juicy Couture Lala

Ghiradelli Chocolate

Ojon volume advance thickening spray

Color Club polish
Is it the best box I've ever received? Definitely not (well, I technically don't have it yet...), but I'm still happy to get to try things out. Most of the hair samples this month are HUGE, which I'm really happy about. I got a TIGI sample in my other box and I'm pretty excited to try it out. Could the chocolate be a different brand? Yes, obviously, but Ghiradelli was who they could get to agree to partner with them. And really, unless you're vegan or allergic to chocolate, are you going to tell me that you aren't going to eat it?

My only complaint this month is that I have no idea how this box ties in to being red carpet ready. None of the products say Red Carpet to me, but I don't really know what red carpet ready would entail anyway. This was Ipsy's theme this month too and there's didn't really fit into that idea either. 

What do you guys think would go into a red carpet ready bag because I seriously am blanking here and can't think of a single thing. Champagne sample?


----------



## prachisrk (Feb 14, 2013)

My feelings EXACTLY!



> Originally Posted by *messjess18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm gonna rant, so no one get mad at me...
> 
> ...


----------



## basementsong (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi everyone! I am new here but I've been lurking on your BB threads for a little while.

I wanted to ask you all for some advice on profiles. I've been with BB since June and have generally enjoyed my boxes. Last month I felt a little meh, and my box *just* shipped (got my email at 11:06 last night!) and I'm feeling a little meh again this month. I'm getting box 2 which I see some of you are excited about (and I've learned to check the ship weight from all of you -- so the 0.633 ship weight seems like a good sign!) so I'm feeling better about it than I was at 6:30 this morning when my box page FINALLY updated. 





Anyway, here's a sampling of what I currently have my profile set at. Income is not accurate - I learned that trick from FB but I'm not sure what I think of it yet:

Knowledge level: semi-proficient

Splurge: nothing selected

Signed up b/c: experiment &amp; change; don't have time to shop; receive relevant how-to's and tips

Beauty styles: classic; low-maintenance

Hair: Dry; thick

Age: 26

Income: 61,000-85,999

In general I've been pleased with what I get. Not always 100% on, but I've always been willing to try. I don't want to buy everything I get, but at least I haven't received products I can't/don't use like I have received from Ipsy. I want to stay with BB, but I'm hoping to get some more makeup samples in my boxes, similar to my Oct and Nov boxes. Any tips on what to do to my profile to start getting boxes like those again?





Thanks ladies!!


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I'm one of like 5 people in the universe who doesn't mind that I got the twistband headband. I'm constantly searching for something to hold my bangs back when I wash my face and misplace headbands like it's nobodies business. Even thought my box isn't exactly ideal, I'm still cool with it.
> 
> ...


 Hey...I think I'm one of those five!  I have one on it's way to me and I'm more excited about it than anything else in the box.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey...I think I'm one of those five!  I have one on it's way to me and I'm more excited about it than anything else in the box.


 I have one coming and I'm excited too- looking for cute ways to do my curly natural hair and so looking forward to something that will allow me to wash my face and not get my hair line soaked!

I had my profile set at Low Maintenance and wonder if that's why I got the twistband?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think I am more upset about getting the Dr Jart BB cream- since it seems there won't be enough to even cover my face once- maybe I'll get lucky.


----------



## glamigirl (Feb 14, 2013)

ugh...box updated. getting box 22.  and now, of course, after just ordering two missha bb creams last week, am receiving two boxes with the jouer matte tint.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have one coming and I'm excited too- looking for cute ways to do my curly natural hair and so looking forward to something that will allow me to wash my face and not get my hair line soaked!
> 
> ...


 nope, I'm definitely not set at low maintenance and I'm getting one. I don't use headbands, at all. well, except the fat ones, to curl my hair. but yeah. ugh.


----------



## JodiRae (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi..can someone tell me where I can find the list of February boxes?  Thanks!


----------



## guenivere (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My color club lasted 18 hours before the first chip. Now it's chipped a little more (a day later) but is still ok to wear out. In case anyone else is keeping track of how long it wears


 
My first chip was almost exactly 24 hours. I'm still wearing it though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JodiRae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi..can someone tell me where I can find the list of February boxes?  Thanks!


 I didn't finish it this month due to internet issues. My connection has been dropping like crazy for several days and so accessing Birchbox has been difficult thus no list.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Feb 14, 2013)

You can add me to the list of people that love getting the Twistbands! I got box 28 and I am pretty happy with it. I haven't tried everything yet but I am excited to give it all a shot. I have been with bb since a few months after they first started, and I am always excited to get my box. I guess I am just easy to please.


----------



## guenivere (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bambam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You just read my mind, I'm getting that box too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
It took me 6 birchboxes before I got a single makeup item. Since then, I've only had one dud of a box. 

I like the twistbands but not the big ones - you have to have a certain hair type to wear them and it doesn't work for me.  I agree that the chocolate in the box is really ridiculous. For $10, walmart-available chocolates and perfume samples I could get for free are NOT worth the cost.


----------



## emmakey9 (Feb 14, 2013)

Box #27 here. 6 items to review... woot woot! Looks awesome to me, but I will be on a business trip all next week when it's set to arrive.


----------



## CBritt (Feb 14, 2013)

Finally broke down and peeked at what box I am getting. Box 16. 



 I guess it's not a terrible box, but was hoping for something else.


----------



## TXSlainte (Feb 14, 2013)

Has anyone gotten a polish this month that is NOT green? I'm getting a polish, but I know there is a color called Flamingo in the collection that I might not mind getting. Green polish is definitely not for me.


----------



## Amber Back (Feb 14, 2013)

Anyone else still waiting for tracking info to update? I got a 'shipped' email on Monday but still no tracking updates.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone gotten a polish this month that is NOT green? I'm getting a polish, but I know there is a color called Flamingo in the collection that I might not mind getting. Green polish is definitely not for me.

 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I received my box and I am happy...no green nail polish. Mines was red.
She got a polish in red  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm sorry this is OT, but sort of Birchbox related. In my first BB, I got a sample of the Shea Terra banana body butter. I love the stuff, and have been dying to try the other scents on the Shea Terra website. I didn't want to buy it a full price though. I wanted to share this deal with you guys if you love Shea Terra too!
> 
> I found a code feb2013 for 30% off their website, but I also found this deal for a $40 voucher for only $20 on spafinder.com. I'm just not sure how these vouchers work. Has anyone ever used one? Is it like a gift card or a coupon? I am wondering if I could use the 30% code and the voucher at the same time?
> ...


 I haven't used Spafinder, but it looks just like Groupon, which I have used numerous times. You pay for the 'voucher' and they send you a coupon code that you can input into the 'coupon code' box at checkout on the Shea Terra site. There is only one box for a code, so you won't be able to enter two coupon codes, spafinder does specify you cannot combine this with any other offers, and it is also not used for shipping or tax. I would definitely take the 50% off over the %30 off code because .....duh, %50 off is more than %30 off LOL! Just fill your cart until it hits $40, then you will have to pay shipping and tax. Thanks for sharing this deal, I will be taking advantage of the %50 off and grabbing some more body creme!


----------



## dd62 (Feb 14, 2013)

Delete mobile didn't quote.


----------



## dd62 (Feb 14, 2013)

> I received my box and I am happy...no green nail polish. Mines was red.


 What box did you get?


----------



## Matahari (Feb 14, 2013)

> The code would not work for me and I have never ordered from them.


 I talked to a service rep and he said that codes are member specific and the coupons would only be sent if you were already a subscriber. No $15 off for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 14, 2013)

I saw that 1 person said they got a red polish i think.



> Has anyone gotten a polish this month that is NOT green? I'm getting a polish, but I know there is a color called Flamingo in the collection that I might not mind getting. Green polish is definitely not for me.


----------



## jessicarobin (Feb 14, 2013)

> Has anyone gotten a polish this month that is NOT green? I'm getting a polish, but I know there is a color called Flamingo in the collection that I might not mind getting. Green polish is definitely not for me.


 Do you know your box #? I got Mamba (red) and I'm box #21.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 14, 2013)

Ugh. I hope I don't get red in my box #2. I want green.


----------



## TXSlainte (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you know your box #? I got Mamba (red) and I'm box #21.


 I'm supposed to get box 8. I really really don't want green or red. Keeping my fingers crossed for Flamingo and only Flamingo.


----------



## Marshie (Feb 14, 2013)

My boxes finally updated! On my main I am getting Box 19, which is awesome, despite the Juicy perfume lol. And I am getting Box 8 on my second account &amp; I am so stoked for that one! I cannot wait for my boxes.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 14, 2013)

For the people who are getting box 32 (with the Secret Agent gloss), I got my BB order today with the gloss in Foreign Intelligence Flirt.  I like it a lot!  It's very sheer, so if the color looks at all too dark in the tube, no worries, there's just a hint of color!  I'm not sure what colors they're actually sending, but FIF seems to be the darkest they have.  The "plumping" action didn't seem to do much, and to me it felt like my lips were burning for about 20 seconds (instead of the usual tingle I feel with most plumping glosses).  It is pretty tiny, so I think they'll be sending the "full-size" instead of any sample.  (I'd say it's about the size of a mark. gloss, if anyone has gotten one of those from Beauty Army lately).  However, the packaging is ADORABLE!

Of course, I'm interested to see what other people think of it once they get it! (I do not think it is worth the $16 retail price... very glad I had the BBLEARNVEST code and redeemed $10 in points.  And got a free pick 2 pack.)  I also got the small size of the Amika hair mask (smells amaaaaazing!) and the Chuao Chocopods, so it was a very nice package to get on Valentine's day!  

Oh and they did end up sending me the Reve de Miel face cream in my Pick 2 instead of the cleanser that was in the pack when I ordered it, and I just ran out of my cleanser today!!! Aaaaarrrgh!!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For the people who are getting box 32 (with the Secret Agent gloss), I got my BB order today with the gloss in Foreign Intelligence Flirt.  I like it a lot!  It's very sheer, so if the color looks at all too dark in the tube, no worries, there's just a hint of color!  I'm not sure what colors they're actually sending, but FIF seems to be the darkest they have.  The "plumping" action didn't seem to do much, and to me it felt like my lips were burning for about 20 seconds (instead of the usual tingle I feel with most plumping glosses).  It is pretty tiny, so I think they'll be sending the "full-size" instead of any sample.  (I'd say it's about the size of a mark. gloss, if anyone has gotten one of those from Beauty Army lately).  However, the packaging is ADORABLE!
> 
> ...


 I got my BB store order today too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and also got chocopods XD


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my BB store order today too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and also got chocopods XD


 I was going to place an order and include some chocopods but I saw them on sale at my local target so I got those instead! I guess I could wait and hold onto more points... 

mmm....chocopods. everyone's birchbox favorite.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 14, 2013)

OT: I hate when groupon/spafinder/livingsocial/whatever "gift cards" are "coupons" according to the site. I had a livingsocial deal for Danskin and even though it was advertised as a "gift certificate/voucher" it was technically a coupon. They also had a 30% off deal that day...I was a little bummed that I could only use one coupon... Until I figured out that it somehow magically let me apply both after deleting cookies and adding things to my cart but that might have just been a fluke but I wasn't going to complain about both discounts working! 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I haven't used Spafinder, but it looks just like Groupon, which I have used numerous times. You pay for the 'voucher' and they send you a coupon code that you can input into the 'coupon code' box at checkout on the Shea Terra site. There is only one box for a code, so you won't be able to enter two coupon codes, spafinder does specify you cannot combine this with any other offers, and it is also not used for shipping or tax. I would definitely take the 50% off over the %30 off code because .....duh, %50 off is more than %30 off LOL! Just fill your cart until it hits $40, then you will have to pay shipping and tax. Thanks for sharing this deal, I will be taking advantage of the %50 off and grabbing some more body creme!


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 14, 2013)

> I have one coming and I'm excited too- looking for cute ways to do my curly natural hair and so looking forward to something that will allow me to wash my face and not get my hair line soaked! I had my profile set at Low Maintenance and wonder if that's why I got the twistband?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I am more upset about getting the Dr Jart BB cream- since it seems there won't be enough to even cover my face once- maybe I'll get lucky.


I have used my dr jart for 4 days and still have more left so I don't think ALL tubes are empty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's hard to squeeze but there was a lot inside!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 14, 2013)

> I have used my dr jart for 4 days and still have more left so I don't think ALL tubes are empty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's hard to squeeze but there was a lot inside!


 How did you like the Dr Jart so far?


----------



## fanchette (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my page just updated...and it's not even one of the box options...???
> 
> ...


 Thats the box I'm getting and Mine updated on the right day, so I don't think its leftovers. I'm pretty happy about it actually. +1 for chocolate always, I'm excited to try the nipple balm. I love the twistbands as long as I remember to seal the edges with a little flame the first time I use them, Love nail polish and  the body oil sounds nice. Plus no perfume or hair stuff - My hair behaves best when left to it's own devices and Its almost a perfect box for me!!

Editied to add: Oops. I see you already knew it was box 1 by the time I commented. I didn't mean to sound all "grab your torch and pitchforks" by adding to the other comments already listed, I am just dumb and commented before finishing reading all the new posts.


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 14, 2013)

> How did you like the Dr Jart so far?


I ordered a full size lol. It is much better on my skin than Missha, which dries me out.


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my BB store order today too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and also got chocopods XD


 i ordered 2 chocopods and a color club with my 200 points i have left  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so now I can cancel since i've used all my points (i spent 300 2 weeks ago with the 10 off 35 code). yay now i can move on to a new sub, and can enjoy these amazing chocolates!


----------



## JLR594 (Feb 14, 2013)

I hope I'll get the green polish!  I just got a red in my ipsy last month.  Christmas over and V-Day just about over.  Green for spring, please!


----------



## AMaas (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh. I hope I don't get red in my box #2. I want green.


Box twins!  I hope I get the green, too.  I have way too many red/nude nail colors from other subscriptions!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Feb 14, 2013)

They're sending me a new box, mine never showed up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not too sad, the box that was scheduled for me was so-so. Keeping my fingers crossed for getting a sample of Skinny Chic - who knew I'd be hoping for a perfume sample once... LOL


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Feb 14, 2013)

I got both of my boxes! Will post pictures soon. I have the Secret Agent gloss I would like to trade.. possibly for dry shampoo? I also got Miss Jessie's pillow soft curls, which is a mystery to me because my hair is straight and fine, and marked as such in my profile. Might want to trade that too, but might just give it to a curly haired coworker!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JLR594* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope I'll get the green polish!  I just got a red in my ipsy last month.  Christmas over and V-Day just about over.  Green for spring, please!


 Ditto that!


----------



## AMaas (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorry, can't do a spoiler from my phone. Box one:



Box 2:


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Feb 14, 2013)

Getting Box 8 this month, pretty excited!

color club, ghirardelli, lancome la base pro, pillow soft curls, and vasanti brightenup.

 
Not big on CC nail polish but I don't mind getting it. Someone in my family will eat the chocolate. Super excited to try the la base pro and pillow soft curls. Slightly hesitant to try the vasanti but that's only because my very limited current skincare routine works so well I don't want to change it.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Feb 14, 2013)

I got the green polish and don't have the slightest desire to try it. I guess it's good for St. Patrick's Day, but I don't see myself wearing it. Next month will be my one-year anniversary with Birchbox. Do they do anything for that anymore?


----------



## Ineri218 (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone gotten a polish this month that is NOT green? I'm getting a polish, but I know there is a color called Flamingo in the collection that I might not mind getting. Green polish is definitely not for me.


I received MAMBA it is red.


----------



## Ineri218 (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What box did you get?


Box 24  it shows the green but iI did not get that one.


----------



## MrsMeow (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Box 24  it shows the green but iI did not get that one.


Noooooooooo!  I'm getting box 24 and really wanted the green.  I think boxes usually all have the same color, but I can't remember.


----------



## lauravee (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Noooooooooo!  I'm getting box 24 and really wanted the green.  I think boxes usually all have the same color, but I can't remember.


I know the month they sent out random Essie's I had the same box # as some people and got a different color, so there is hope.


----------



## dryadsbubble (Feb 14, 2013)

Just received my box today! I was one of those "snowed in", but I also live in MA, so it's pretty quick shipping (once it's actually on the truck, that is!)

I had box 21:







The Ojon sample is HUGE!!!


----------



## mscuracchio (Feb 14, 2013)

Questions.... if it is the welcome box... is it different then what you all are getting??


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That looks like Box 2 - same as what I'm getting.  I love Skin &amp; Co - their truffle serum is amazing.  The Lancome bi-facil is also a fave of mine.  And the green polish would be cool.  Other than that, meh.


I am psyched!


----------



## AthenaBolina (Feb 14, 2013)

I got both my boxes yesterday...and I am so irritated because for the SECOND month in a row, I got two of the same boxes.  No variety at all.   I got box 19 twice. Ugh.  Is there anyway to fix that? my profiles are both different, but I went and switched them up again just to see if that makes a difference for next month.


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mscuracchio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Questions.... if it is the welcome box... is it different then what you all are getting??


 Yes the welcome box tends to be a mix of random items previously sampled. Sometimes they are terrible, but I have seen a few decent ones. I gifted myself a second sub and my welcome box is due to be shipped tomorrow... so I am curious to see what will be inside. I'm guessing boob tape and twist bands... oh and some color club and juicy (although I like Juicy lol)


----------



## sympl (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi ladies - first off, I love reading everyone's posts.  So much so that I decided to join  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I'm a newbie to BB so forgive me if this has already been answered.  My box shipped on Wednesday, but my page has not updated with what I am getting.  Does it typically take this long?  I'm dying to know what I am getting.


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sympl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi ladies - first off, I love reading everyone's posts.  So much so that I decided to join  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I'm a newbie to BB so forgive me if this has already been answered.  My box shipped on Wednesday, but my page has not updated with what I am getting.  Does it typically take this long?  I'm dying to know what I am getting.


 Nope, you should see it update in the next 24-48 hours. Just log in and click on "BOX", it will show you the breakdown of what you are getting. The only thing that differs are colors of twistbands and nail polish. They use one general photo, and the colors you get vary. Welcome to the enablers club!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sympl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi ladies - first off, I love reading everyone's posts.  So much so that I decided to join  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I'm a newbie to BB so forgive me if this has already been answered.  My box shipped on Wednesday, but my page has not updated with what I am getting.  Does it typically take this long?  I'm dying to know what I am getting.


 It's not a standard thing.  They're all sorts of behind due to the snowstorm.  I think the person in charge of updating the boxes might be up to their eyeballs in getting everything updated.  Then again, I'm still waiting on a box to be shipped, period, nevermind an updated page.


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes the welcome box tends to be a mix of random items previously sampled. Sometimes they are terrible, but I have seen a few decent ones. I gifted myself a second sub and my welcome box is due to be shipped tomorrow... so I am curious to see what will be inside. I'm guessing boob tape and twist bands... oh and some color club and juicy (although I like Juicy lol)


 I also gifted myself a box that should be sent tomorrow.  Boob tape??!!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I also gifted myself a box that should be sent tomorrow.  Boob tape??!!


 Fashion Tape.  It can be used to keep your dress up if you've gone strapless so you don't flash everyone.  It can also be used to keep your bra straps in place or in a hem emergency situation.


----------



## mscuracchio (Feb 14, 2013)

hope for the hair ties... been wanting to try...

you would think the welcome boxes would be good to get people hooked


----------



## jkwynn (Feb 14, 2013)

I gifted myself a box in December and got:

-Nick Chavez shampoo (big sized deluxe sample)

-MOX botanicals lip butter

-twist band

-color club

-a tili bag

-Harvey Prince Eau Flirt. 

Beats boob tape, though - so don't fret yet!

Now I also have a question that also pertains to gift subs. This same gift sub expires this month. I have 2 other accounts and have saved enough points to gift (extend) the expiring acct 3 MORE months - will I get another welcome box, or should I get a regular box?  

I'm waiting until Mar 1 to send the gift sub because I don't want to get another Feb box, lol.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mscuracchio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hope for the hair ties... been wanting to try...


Check your local dollar store. I know 99cents Only Store carries dupes of them as well as Dollar Tree occasionally.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fashion Tape.  It can be used to keep your dress up if you've gone strapless so you don't flash everyone.  It can also be used to keep your bra straps in place or in a hem emergency situation.


 So you don't flash everyone! You know, someone mentioned they always have issues w their bra straps staying in place an use this(I don't remember who it was, I sowwies). I have that issue, so I actually wouldn't mind getting these, just in case Xd


----------



## mscuracchio (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Check your local dollar store. I know 99cents Only Store carries dupes of them as well as Dollar Tree occasionally.


 thank you!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 14, 2013)

there's also this tutorial and several other ones like it if you google.

http://whimsyandbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/08/diy-twistbands-or-ribbon-ties.html

or

http://www.thesassylife.com/twistbands-how-to/

i gifted people cute lil' jars of DIY twistband type thingys for Christmas and found sparkly elastic on etsy and at fabric stores.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mscuracchio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

hope for the hair ties... been wanting to try...

you would think the welcome boxes would be good to get people hooked


----------



## sympl (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks!  I'm already feeling like I'm not too far from needing SubBox Anonymous.  I can't believe the lengths I've already gone to, to find out what box I'm getting.


----------



## sympl (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeah, I thought the storm might have something to do with it.  Sorry to hear yours has not shipped yet.  I know how crazy the waiting makes you feel


----------



## astokes (Feb 14, 2013)

Did anyone else think that the TIGI Catwalk Dry Shampoo smelled horribly strong? I used it and I had to wash it out because it was way overpowering. It's too bad because it worked well.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Feb 15, 2013)

Yay I got the box that I was hoping for -10! I'm looking forward to trying everything and the only thing that could have made this box better was instead of the perfume (I smelled it this past weekend at Sephora, and I didn't care for it) a twistband! I'm one of the people that likes to receive them in my boxes (wearing one right now). If you hate twistbands,  please don't hesitate to PM me


----------



## lorizav (Feb 15, 2013)

Well I haven't received my box but at least I know what is in it.  I got the dratted nipple lip balm.  I'm going to have to change my profile.

I am nearing the end of an annual sub with BB does anyone know if it auto renews for the whole year?  I want to go month to month when the year ends.  Thanks


----------



## laklolo14 (Feb 15, 2013)

I haven't received my bb yet. =[ but I know that the weather messed it up. I just really hope I get some nail polish in my box. I was tempted to look on my bb account to see what I am going to get but I want to be surprised when I get it. So conflicted!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 15, 2013)

Has anyone actually received the Jouer MMT yet? Just curious what 'shade' they're sending out, if only one of them. I am oh so pale, so I'm kind of hoping it's the really light one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 15, 2013)

> Ditto that!


 Ditto from me too! lol


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else think that the TIGI Catwalk Dry Shampoo smelled horribly strong? I used it and I had to wash it out because it was way overpowering. It's too bad because it worked well.


 wrong like it had gone bad, wrong?  Mine should be coming in the mail today.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*sorry, I inserted wrong for strong up there!*  What does it smell like?  I just read that in theory it's supposed to smell like rose and sandalwood.  I'm not sure if that's a good thing for hair...


----------



## martianeskimo (Feb 15, 2013)

My box page finally updated and apparently I'm getting 

secret agent beauty lip affair

ghirardelli chocolate

twistband headband

tigi rockaholic hair spray

juicy couture la la
I'm actually cool with everything, even the perfume sample (I can always gift it). It seems to have all the types of stuff I tend to like so I'm pretty happy this month. I actually don't remember getting a bad box since the GOOP (or poop) box so I feel lucky rn  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## considerately (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh man I hope I get the green polish color.  



  Has anyone gotten anything other than green or red?


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm just sad the box picture hasn't updated yet on either of my accounts (box 1 and 35).  It's nice to see the size of your items in comparison to one another!


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shatae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YAY!  Tracking updated!  My box weights .5095lbs.  Projected to be here on the 19th, but I usually get it earlier.  So I'm thinking Saturday or Monday!  I'm resisting checking to see what box it is.
> 
> On a side note.  It's Valentines Day.  I think since I am off I may as well go buy myself some presents ;-)


 no mail in the US Monday because it is presidents day... I'm due on the 19th too I normally get it a day early but I don't think I will this time.


----------



## Rachael1 (Feb 15, 2013)

> Has anyone actually received the Jouer MMT yet? Just curious what 'shade' they're sending out, if only one of them. I am oh so pale, so I'm kind of hoping it's the really light one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I received linen but its not light enough for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rachael1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received linen but its not light enough for me


 Ah, thanks! I'm betting I'll have the same problem... which is unfortunate because I was kind of looking forward to trying it! Fingers crossed for Porcelain!


----------



## StellaSunshine (Feb 15, 2013)

Hopefully my shipping info updates today.  I hope to get my boxes before the end of next week.


----------



## grayc (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone actually received the Jouer MMT yet? Just curious what 'shade' they're sending out, if only one of them. I am oh so pale, so I'm kind of hoping it's the really light one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 i got it in Golden which looks to be 1 step up from the pale shade.  It has a little gold shimmer to it.  it's nice; but i may save it till i'm a little tanner this spring/summer.  I have Medium as my skin coloring in my profile.

Edit; sorry mine was the Jouer LMT


----------



## StellaSunshine (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I haven't received my box but at least I know what is in it.  I got the dratted nipple lip balm.  I'm going to have to change my profile.
> 
> I am nearing the end of an annual sub with BB does anyone know if it auto renews for the whole year?  I want to go month to month when the year ends.  Thanks


 Mine renewed for the entire year but Birchbox sent an email a month prior to let me know. You should have time to contact them and arrange a month to month.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 15, 2013)

Question for those who have saved a lot of points- after I hit 300 birchbox has started emailing me every time I get more points (so I just got 5 emails for reviewing the contents of my box).  Does this always happen, or is it just one very annoying glitch I am dealing with?


----------



## meaganola (Feb 15, 2013)

> Question for those who have saved a lot of points- after I hit 300 birchbox has started emailing me every time I get more points (so I just got 5 emails for reviewing the contents of my box). Â Does this always happen, or is it just one very annoying glitch I am dealing with?


 There's a box you can click/unclick on your account settings (at least that's where I remember it) it send/not send those updates. It sounds like yours just accidentally got switched at some point.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *messjess18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's box one, and I personally love that box. I want that nipple lip balm so bad. And a nail polish and a shower gel. That my friend, is an amazing box.


This is the box I'm supposed to get (looks like it's Out for Delivery today) and I have no clue what the

nipp (nipple balm) for lips
is supposed to do exactly.  I read the description on their website and I'm a little weirded out by it, though I'll still give it a try and see how I like it.  But what should I be using it for?


----------



## astokes (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## basementsong (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone actually received the Jouer MMT yet? Just curious what 'shade' they're sending out, if only one of them. I am oh so pale, so I'm kind of hoping it's the really light one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I purchased the Jouer MMT in Porcelain back in October with points. STILL have plenty left, and I use it daily. I *love* it. I think BB sampled MMT that month or the month before and I was disappointed not to get it in my box. I'd received the LMT in a shade that was just one shade too dark for me but I liked the texture and coverage otherwise, so I figured I could use the lightest shade in the MMT.

Seriously I've been using it daily since early October. It's fantastic. I don't think I'm even close to running out of it yet. I apply it with a Beauty Blender (also got it on points, also loooove it!) and set it with just a bit of ELF mattifying powder from Target.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 15, 2013)

> This is the box I'm supposed to get (looks like it's Out for Delivery today) and I have no clue what the
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



is supposed to do exactly.Â  I read the description on their website and I'm a little weirded out by it, though I'll still give it a try and see how I like it.Â  But what should I be using it for? It is for chapped lips. It's a "nipple balm" because it was originally formulated for women who were breastfeeding.


----------



## Kaylay (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm getting the LancÃ´me mascara...not really excited for another mascara...even though I'm sure I'm in the minority hahahha I do like my box though


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I purchased the Jouer MMT in Porcelain back in October with points. STILL have plenty left, and I use it daily. I *love* it. I think BB sampled MMT that month or the month before and I was disappointed not to get it in my box. I'd received the LMT in a shade that was just one shade too dark for me but I liked the texture and coverage otherwise, so I figured I could use the lightest shade in the MMT.
> ...


 This makes me even more excited to try it! I am really not a huge foundation fan &amp; I've been searching for one forever that doesn't look too cakey. But I am so intrigued by the idea of a 'tint' instead. 

Have been kind of on the fence about the Beauty Blender too (hanging out in my cart!) but I think I'll just go for it! Have heard too many good things about it now NOT to try.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## inlustro (Feb 15, 2013)

RE perfume samples.

I'm one of the ones who LOVE the perfume samples. I get that you can go to Sephora to pick up these samples for free. But, first of all, not every brand featured in BB is available in Sephora -- ex, none of the Harvey Prince scents, of which I've only sampled Au Flirt through BB, and I REALLY wanna know what those others smell like.

Second, I'm a working woman; if I wanna go cruise Sephora I'd have to take off about an hour on a work day to give myself enough time to walk there and back, cruise the aisle and narrow down the samples I want to bring home, get a sale's person's attention, stand in line and checkout. My time is worth more than $10/hr.

Plus, I often find other shoppers in the perfume section to be kind of obnoxious with their spraying and hate get assaulted by all the scents in the air from having people spritz ALL DAY LONG. And, there's ALWAYS a little bit of cross-contamination of scents when I get the sales people to make me up a sample, because they're decanting, and without fail a little bit of the first scent gets on their fingers, which mixes with the next fragrance sample, etc. I can't tell you how many times I've brought home a Sephora sample, used it up, and bought the full size only to realize it smells REALLY different out of the bottle because my original sample was contaminated with notes from other fragrances.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> RE perfume samples.
> 
> ...


 You make some really good points. But then again, I love perfume samples! I almost exclusively choose them when I buy Sephora online. I currently have a glass jar on my dresser filled with about 30 different ones. I'm slowly working my way through them...this week it's the HP Yogini that I got in my very first BB back in October.


----------



## basementsong (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This makes me even more excited to try it! I am really not a huge foundation fan &amp; I've been searching for one forever that doesn't look too cakey. But I am so intrigued by the idea of a 'tint' instead.
> 
> Have been kind of on the fence about the Beauty Blender too (hanging out in my cart!) but I think I'll just go for it! Have heard too many good things about it now NOT to try.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Honestly I don't think I really hit my stride w/ the MMT until I got the Beauty Blender. I got the pack that's got one blender and the cleanser, and I'm still using both just fine. It seriously feels like a revelation after so many years of products and application methods that weren't quite right! And i love the the MMT is a tinted moisturizer and not a traditional foundation. I'd been using BB creams before I went for MMT because I have some acne discoloration/scarring on my cheeks. I thought I *needed* the heightened coverage... but MMT has got me covered just fine. And I esp. like how the Beauty Blender has the bottom, larger side for basic coverage and then the pointed end for finer coverage. Makes my mornings SO much easier!


----------



## supermary (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> RE perfume samples.
> 
> ...


 I agree with you 100%. I like getting the perfume samples, too. I don't have time to run around collecting free samples from stores, which is why I am paying Birchbox to do it for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It boggles my mind that most of the people complaining about the "free" samples on Facebook don't understand Birchbox's basic business model.  We aren't actually paying for the samples; we are paying Birchbox to seek out products, convince the companies to give samples out, box the samples, and ship them out to us. I also LOVE all of the content on Birchbox's website. I tried going to Ipsy's website and I can't figure out what is going on over there, other than the 10,000 links to random Youtube videos that masquerade as "content."

Birchbox, to me, is very professional, both in product selection and content.


----------



## Shanny81 (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received my box today! I was one of those "snowed in", but I also live in MA, so it's pretty quick shipping (once it's actually on the truck, that is!)
> 
> ...


----------



## spwest (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey guys- a little OT, but some searching on my part didn't yield much info, and I'm quite sure that at tleast some of you have tried these products in your BBs.

So I'm 27 and already noticing fine lines around my eyes and mouth.  This needs to STOP!!  I've always just used coco butter, and recently started using Benefits Its Potent-I also tried their face cream in a sample size and didn't really like it.

Methinks its time for a big girl face cream.  I was looking at Kiehls POwerful Wrinkle Reducer and the Rosa Artica-can any of you lovely ladies offer any feedback on these two products?  Or suggest something else? (no more than $50)

TIA!!


----------



## Goodie (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey everyone, I'm new here and decided to join after stalking your Birchbox thread for a while. 



  I'm sure my fiance doesn't love hearing me talk about my box so I figured I should sign up so I can chat with people who "get it."  So, I'm on my third box and to be honest I'm a little disappointed with my February box.  I got box #19.

 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box19
After seeing some of the boxes that others received, I feel a little jipped.  I think the chocolate would've been a nice addition, had I not received a perfume sample.  It's like I received 3 samples, not 5.  Does anyone understand where I'm coming from?  I do like the 3 samples, I just wish there were 1 or 2 other items that were make-up or beauty.  Or at least give me a larger piece of chocolate.  Lol.  Should I change my settings around?  Any suggestions?  I really don't want to cancel... I want to love the box.... I really do...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shanny81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yay!  That's my box!  I wonder if #21 is doing different color club colors or if they are all the same.  I like that color, but kind of hoping for the green.


Is that red or pink? I can't tell from the pic lol


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spwest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys- a little OT, but some searching on my part didn't yield much info, and I'm quite sure that at tleast some of you have tried these products in your BBs.
> 
> ...


 
Paula's choice products *winks at Jamie P*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spwest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys- a little OT, but some searching on my part didn't yield much info, and I'm quite sure that at tleast some of you have tried these products in your BBs.
> 
> ...


I use Argan Oil for my undereye bags when they're really bad and Olay's Total Effects Eye Treatment every night before bed. I love them, I definitely see signs of improvement. I know there are really good creams out there, I've used those as well, but they're definitely on the MUCH more expensive scale.


----------



## spwest (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I use Argan Oil for my undereye bags when they're really bad and Olay's Total Effects Eye Treatment every night before bed. I love them, I definitely see signs of improvement. I know there are really good creams out there, I've used those as well, but they're definitely on the MUCH more expensive scale.


 Really??  Silly me, I thought argan oil was just for hair-I've always had some serious bags/dark circles


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spwest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really??  Silly me, I thought argan oil was just for hair-I've always had some serious bags/dark circles


 Argan oil is AWESOME for the face. Only like 5 drops and on a damp face.


----------



## spwest (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Goodie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey everyone, I'm new here and decided to join after stalking your Birchbox thread for a while.
> 
> ...


 I think it's really hit or miss.  And honestly, there have been times where I've been pretty pleased with my box, UNTIL I saw what others got! lol!  Stick it out, you'll have great boxes some months, and very meh boxes others.


----------



## spwest (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Argan oil is AWESOME for the face. Only like 5 drops and on a damp face.


 I'm ON it!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Argan oil is AWESOME for the face. Only like 5 drops and on a damp face.


Yes indeed! That's my nighttime moisturizer..it's seriously amazing. I do what Beeyutifull says then I put a drop under each eye, gently dab it to smooth it out, then with what's left on my finger tip, I rub together with my thumb and slide it over my eyelashes (starting at the roots and pulling outward) to coat them as well. It makes them grow really fast and when I put on mascara the next day, they stay better separated


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 15, 2013)

> RE perfume samples. I'm one of the ones who LOVE the perfume samples. I get that you can go to Sephora to pick up these samples for free. But, first of all, not every brand featured in BB is available in Sephora -- ex, none of the Harvey Prince scents, of which I've only sampled Au Flirt through BB, and I REALLY wanna know what those others smell like. Second, I'm a working woman; if I wanna go cruise Sephora I'd have to take off about an hour on a work day to give myself enough time to walk there and back, cruise the aisle and narrow down the samples I want to bring home, get a sale's person's attention, stand in line and checkout. My time is worth more than $10/hr. Plus, I often find other shoppers in the perfume section to be kind of obnoxious with their spraying and hate get assaulted by all the scents in the air from having people spritz ALL DAY LONG. And, there's ALWAYS a little bit of cross-contamination of scents when I get the sales people to make me up a sample, because they're decanting, and without fail a little bit of the first scent gets on their fingers, which mixes with the next fragrance sample, etc. I can't tell you how many times I've brought home a Sephora sample, used it up, and bought the full size only to realize it smells REALLY different out of the bottle because my original sample was contaminated with notes from other fragrances.


 Totally agree. Not to mention I went to Sephora the other day to get a sample and they didn't even fill it up half way..the ones I've gotten from them recently through online orders have been half empty too. I definitely think me enjoying Juicy scents and most of the Harvey Prince ones leads to me not minding perfume samples, but I'm not sure why it incites such rage in people..


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes indeed! That's my nighttime moisturizer..it's seriously amazing. I do what Beeyutifull says then I put a drop under each eye, gently dab it to smooth it out, then with what's left on my finger tip, I rub together with my thumb and slide it over my eyelashes (starting at the roots and pulling outward) to coat them as well. It makes them grow really fast and when I put on mascara the next day, they stay better separated


 Oooh I like the idea about the eyelashes! I never tried that. Will start it now


----------



## Goodie (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spwest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's really hit or miss.  And honestly, there have been times where I've been pretty pleased with my box, UNTIL I saw what others got! lol!  Stick it out, you'll have great boxes some months, and very meh boxes others.


 Thanks.  I plan on sticking with them for now because I like trying new products and I like their points system.  I guess I have to be careful of my expectations.  If they're too high I'm only setting myself up for disappointment.  In my first box I got 1 full size item so I think I was under the impression that would happen every so often.  I'm learning...


----------



## inlustro (Feb 15, 2013)

My _only_ complaint is that a lot of the perfume samples I've gotten through BB are the stopper top kinds, which I have to open very carefully. I like that Sephora samples always come with atomizers. And yeah, the half-filled sample thing annoys me about Sephora samples too.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 15, 2013)

> Hey everyone, I'm new here and decided to join after stalking your Birchbox thread for a while.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â  I'm sure my fiance doesn't love hearing me talk about my box so I figured I should sign up so I can chat with people who "get it."Â  So, I'm on my third box and to be honest I'm a little disappointed with my February box.Â  I got box #19.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



After seeing some of the boxes that others received, I feel a little jipped.Â  I think the chocolate would've been a nice addition, had I not received a perfume sample.Â  It's like I received 3 samples, not 5.Â  Does anyone understand where I'm coming from?Â  I do like the 3 samples, I just wish there were 1 or 2 other items that were make-up or beauty.Â  Or at least give me a larger piece of chocolate.Â  Lol.Â  Should I change my settings around?Â  Any suggestions?Â  I really don't want to cancel... I want to love the box.... I really do... Just because you don't like perfume, doesn't mean it is not a beauty sample. You got four samples, and an extra. Not three.


----------



## lauravee (Feb 15, 2013)

So my box showed up today and it's slightly different than the one on my page (got the visanti face scrub instead of the body and co gel). I also got Dermablend Quick Fix concealer (full size!) but the shade is way too dark for me (tan). Anyone else get this product? I'm curious about what shades were sent out..


----------



## BagLady (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So my box showed up today and it's slightly different than the one on my page (got the visanti face scrub instead of the body and co gel). I also got Dermablend Quick Fix concealer (full size!) but the shade is way too dark for me (tan). Anyone else get this product? I'm curious about what shades were sent out..


 I'm supposed to get the concealer but i probably won't receive it until Tuesday. It shipped on Wednesday (supposedly) and even though I live in Jersey,it always takes at least 3 days to get to me. Anyway I was wondering what colors were being sent out myself. I don't understand how they decide what colors on items like this to send out.


----------



## Goodie (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just because you don't like perfume, doesn't mean it is not a beauty sample. You got four samples, and an extra. Not three.


 I see what you're saying.  However, I didn't expect to be getting a perfume sample each box.  I don't mind them here and there but I'd like some variety in the box.  There is no way they can please everyone every month and the general concensus seems to be that there will be great boxes and there will be "meh" boxes.


----------



## lauravee (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm supposed to get the concealer but i probably won't receive it until Tuesday. It shipped on Wednesday (supposedly) and even though I live in Jersey,it always takes at least 3 days to get to me. Anyway I was wondering what colors were being sent out myself. I don't understand how they decide what colors on items like this to send out.


 I just checked my profile and my skin tone was set to Olive/Tan so I guess getting a "tan" product is pretty fair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I probably set that up during the summer with no consideration of pale winter me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received my box today! I was one of those "snowed in", but I also live in MA, so it's pretty quick shipping (once it's actually on the truck, that is!)
> 
> ...


----------



## dotybird (Feb 15, 2013)

My box finally arrived (Box 22, I think.)  I am actually kind of excited about it. The sample sizes are great (except for the teeny tiny jouer sample-- in hazel) and I think that this is the first time that I will actually use everything.


----------



## msdollfaced (Feb 15, 2013)

Has anyone received a box containing the Body&amp;Co gel yet? I'm trying to see what size the sample is

Edited: Fail ^^ a picture of it is right above my post


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Goodie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see what you're saying.  However, I didn't expect to be getting a perfume sample each box.  I don't mind them here and there but I'd like some variety in the box.  There is no way they can please everyone every month and the general concensus seems to be that there will be great boxes and there will be "meh" boxes.


 I think they took it off their website a while ago, but it used to say 5-7 samples per box. I still think there is an expectation to receive 5 samples each month. I am getting the perfume and chocolate this month too, but with four other samples. I would be bummed if the chocolate counted as one of my 5 samples like in your box so I understand why you're underwhelmed.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Goodie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see what you're saying.  However, I didn't expect to be getting a perfume sample each box.  I don't mind them here and there but I'd like some variety in the box.  There is no way they can please everyone every month and the general concensus seems to be that there will be great boxes and there will be "meh" boxes.


 There will almost always be a perfume sample in your box. I've come to terms with that.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received a box containing the Body&amp;Co gel yet? I'm trying to see what size the sample is


 It's huge...I think someone said 2 oz!

ETA: It's in a picture right above your post LOL


----------



## msdollfaced (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's huge...I think someone said 2 oz!
> 
> ETA: It's in a picture right above your post LOL


 Oh wow! No idea how on earth I missed that 



 Thanks!


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Love that box! (except for the Jouer) I'd love to receive that Skin &amp; Co sample sometime


----------



## meaganola (Feb 15, 2013)

> My box finally arrived (Box 22, I think.)Â  I am actually kind of excited about it. The sample sizes are great (except for the teeny tiny jouer sample-- in hazel) and I think that this is the first time that I will actually use everything.Â


 What does the gel smell like? I've got some coming, and I don't wanna wait to find out!


----------



## dotybird (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What does the gel smell like? I've got some coming, and I don't wanna wait to find out!


 It says it has "olive and sicilian orange extracts."  It kind of smells like bitter oranges.  IMHO, it's not the best scent, but I don't find it that obnoxious either.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh wow! No idea how on earth I missed that
> 
> ...


 You can easily miss a post, cuz it might have been posted after you accessed the page, meaning, it won't show until you refresh or post. It's totally normal, the post was probably not there, and appeared while you were reading this page or posting your reply.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 15, 2013)

> It says it has "olive and sicilian orange extracts."Â  It kind of smells like bitter oranges.Â  IMHO, it's not the best scent, but I don't find it that obnoxious either.


 Oh, fantastic! I love citrus-ish stuff. I was afraid it was all white florals.


----------



## Barrette (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm rather shy and stay away from forums because of it, but I've finally decided to come out of hiding 






I'm a makeup/skincare/haircare newbie so I started joining these subscription services to try out different products and see if they work for me. Even if something seems outside of my newbie comfort zone I make sure to try every sample I receive because I may be surprised. Some months are hit or miss for me, but everyone has different tastes and I know Birchbox can't please us all.

This month I'm being sent Box 37:

twistbandâ„¢ Headband Collection

Skin&amp;Co Bagnodoccia Body Gel

Ghirardelli Milk &amp; Caramel SQUARES

Dr. Jart+ Black Label Detox BB Beauty Balm

Color Club Fiesta Collection

I've been subscribed since May, but this is the first month where I've felt like I wasn't able to try out different products (with the exception of the body gel) 





Though I love my twistband headband I already have, I received it from the Gossip Girl Birchbox in May. I emailed Birchbox and asked about receiving a repeat sample, but I was told that this was a new addition to the Birchbox shop. I can't review the product for points because I already did in May 



 Anyone else have this problem?

The body gel is something new to me and I'll certainly try it, I may love it.

Normally I'm in the don't send us food camp, but I know they're an extra and sometimes I like them. I'm not going to lie, when I get my Birchbox in the mail, I will promptly eat the chocolate.

I'm nervous about the Dr. Jart+ sample this month. I know it's different from the Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse sample I've received in a past Birchbox but I was barely able to get enough for one very very very light application and I'm worried that this sample will be no different. I'll wait till I get my box of course, but judging by peoples' experience already, I'm worried that I won't be able to try the product in a way that I'll know if it's right for me.

I know people are excited to try the Color Club polish, but I'm kind of feeling burnt out by Color Club polishes. I've received a few Color Clubs since May, and though they've all been different colors, I haven't felt like it's a different sample because each time I've tried the polishes there doesn't seem to be anything different except the color.

I love the service, and I want to keep using it. But, after a certain point in your subscription has anyone felt like they were receiving the same products?


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 15, 2013)

Wow! The sample of the body gel is HUGE. I honestly was expecting a foil pack. This makes me even more excited for my box as I'm receiving this!



> Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oooh I like the idea about the eyelashes! I never tried that. Will start it now


Me too! I've been using the argan oil just as an under eye, all over face and cuticle moisturizer...and occasionally on the ends of my hair. I'm totally going to try this on my lashes. Great tip!


----------



## libedon (Feb 15, 2013)

Ok,



> My box finally arrived (Box 22, I think.)Â  I am actually kind of excited about it. The sample sizes are great (except for the teeny tiny jouer sample-- in hazel) and I think that this is the first time that I will actually use everything.Â


 Ok, this makes me feel better about getting this box. The samples are largely sized (with an accepting to the jouer, which is about as much product as my pinkie nail). I can't wait to try the face wash!


----------



## msdollfaced (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Barrette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm rather shy and stay away from forums because of it, but I've finally decided to come out of hiding
> 
> ...


 I definitely know how you feel, luckily I haven't received any dupe samples except for twistband in different colors. That's one of the cons of Birchbox that they need to work on. They don't count dupe samples unless it's the exact same product in the exact same color. I know it's been said 1000 times but maybe try tweaking your profile to something totally different and see how that works out for you.  

Welcome to MakeupTalk!


----------



## cari12 (Feb 15, 2013)

Bummer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm starting to see pics of the box I'm getting on instagram and it has a red color club nail polish not the green. I have 4857 red polishes, I was really looking forward to the green. It was a plus to getting another polish. I guess there's a chance I'll get something different but every box #21 I've seen has the same red polish. 

At least the Ojon looks like a good size!


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 15, 2013)

Box 27:

Love everything but the lipgloss!





I will absolutely use the Show Stoppers on my button down work shirts on that annoying gap that forms between the buttons thanks to my huge boobs. Love the perfume it smells very citrusy. The lipgloss/primer/whatever it is is sticky and gross and has "real gold flakes that absorb into your lips". I don't know about that it sounds kind of weird.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Is that red or pink? I can't tell from the pic lol


 It's red - I got the same box. I really wanted the green instead! Oh well.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shanny81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yay!  That's my box!  I wonder if #21 is doing different color club colors or if they are all the same.  I like that color, but kind of hoping for the green.


 I got Box #21 too, and the card is printed with the color name, so I think they'll all be the same in that box.


----------



## cari12 (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ILikeGiants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Box #21 too, and the card is printed with the color name, so I think they'll all be the same in that box.


 Oh well. Maybe it'll be something I end up loving  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box 27:
> 
> ...


Aughh not sticky lipgloss DDDD: I hate sticky lipgloss. I had a friend highly recommend that gloss, too.


----------



## martianeskimo (Feb 15, 2013)

> Box 27: Love everything but the lipgloss!
> 
> I will absolutely use the Show Stoppers on my button down work shirts on that annoying gap that forms between the buttons thanks to my huge boobs. Love the perfume it smells very citrusy. The lipgloss/primer/whatever it is is sticky and gross and has "real gold flakes that absorb into your lips". I don't know about that it sounds kind of weird.


 That sucks re the gloss. I'm apparently getting box 32 and it also includes that brand of gloss. Is the sample pretty small or is it giftable? I had to edit to ask if the detangler smells good? I'm very much considering buying it but I'd like to know about the smell since I usually get migraines from strong scents.


----------



## JessP (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Barrette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm rather shy and stay away from forums because of it, but I've finally decided to come out of hiding
> 
> ...


 Just want to say welcome to MuT 



 Glad you're here and decided to chat with us! 

Maybe try switching up your beauty profile on your Birchbox account and see if you start receiving a better "variety" of items - I know a lot of us use little tricks (that may or may not work, who knows BB's system hehe) but sometimes it helps (e.g. setting your splurge item as blank).


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ILikeGiants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's red - I got the same box. I really wanted the green instead! Oh well.


Aw....I'm sorry...I'm the same, that's why I asked! lol I have so many reds, I thought Oooo, a green! I was excited! Hopefully I won't get red! (I'm getting one in my box)


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That sucks re the gloss. I'm apparently getting box 32 and it also includes that brand of gloss. Is the sample pretty small or is it giftable?
> 
> I had to edit to ask if the detangler smells good? I'm very much considering buying it but I'd like to know about the smell since I usually get migraines from strong scents.


 The detangler smells like vanilla to me. The gloss is small, but I believe it's full sized.

ETA: Yup, definitely full sized.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 15, 2013)

> The detangler smells like vanilla to me. The gloss is small, but I believe it's full sized. ETA: Yup, definitely full sized.


 The detangler has a faint coconut thing going on for me and an even fainter nondescript floral hint under that. It all goes away fairly quickly, like within minutes. One of the biggest reasons I can't use styling products is the smell, and this stuff doesn't bother me at all. I think the fragrance might be from essential oils rather than chemicals, and that makes a *huge* difference for me.


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 15, 2013)

Just chiming in as another person who would rather pay birchbox than harass someone at a cosmetics counter or sephora for a "free" sample. I get that they give out free samples but they also want you to buy products. I would rather order the samples and try them myself vs feeling pressured to buy a product. Besides the SAs at any sephora I've been to have been really unpleasant and I'm even a VIB. Totally worth $10 to me (more like $5) for birchbox to send items. Besides, at least two samples are always a good size. The only nice sample people ive found are at kiehls.


----------



## cari12 (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just chiming in as another person who would rather pay birchbox than harass someone at a cosmetics counter or sephora for a "free" sample. I get that they give out free samples but they also want you to buy products. I would rather order the samples and try them myself vs feeling pressured to buy a product.
> 
> Besides the SAs at any sephora I've been to have been really unpleasant and I'm even a VIB. Totally worth $10 to me (more like $5) for birchbox to send items. Besides, at least two samples are always a good size. The only nice sample people ive found are at kiehls.


 Definitely agree with this and I think the same thing whenever I see someone complain about it on their FB. I hate asking for samples of things, I don't even like spending too long around the samples at Costco I get all awkward when they're "you can get this for $9.99 over there!" and I'm all "uhh, I'm just hungry and wanted a snack..." lol


----------



## fanchette (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't even like spending too long around the samples at Costco I get all awkward when they're "you can get this for $9.99 over there!" and I'm all "uhh, I'm just hungry and wanted a snack..." lol


 This is totally me too!..





I'm only interested in TRYING the eggrolls....not actually trying to fit them into my tiny rental freezer haha.


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 15, 2013)

> Paula's choice products *winks at Jamie P*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hahaha!!! You took the words out of my... Fingers?


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 15, 2013)

> Hahaha!!! You took the words out of my... Fingers?


 The products are working great by the way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Barrette (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I definitely know how you feel, luckily I haven't received any dupe samples except for twistband in different colors. That's one of the cons of Birchbox that they need to work on. They don't count dupe samples unless it's the exact same product in the exact same color. I know it's been said 1000 times but maybe try tweaking your profile to something totally different and see how that works out for you.
> 
> Welcome to MakeupTalk!





> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just want to say welcome to MuT
> 
> ...


 
Thanks guys 





I ended up following your suggestions and changed my splurge item to blank, maybe then I'll get some different products to try. I worry about changing my profile too much because I really do want products I'd be happy with using in the long run. But, if I'm still not getting much variety, I'll definitely make some bigger changes to my profile.


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 15, 2013)

> The products are working great by the way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Glad to hear that!!! I just got done talking to my hairdresser about it hahaha


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Aughh not sticky lipgloss DDDD: I hate sticky lipgloss. I had a friend highly recommend that gloss, too.


 I bought this lipgloss (although the one with gold flakes is technically a lip base/primer for lipstick and glosses) and it's not sticky at all!  I like it, actually.



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just want to say welcome to MuT
> 
> ...


 I just set my splurge to blank... I had it as foundation, and if that Dr. Jart is any indication, I do not want any foundation-type stuff anymore!  Grrr!!


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 15, 2013)

> I bought this lipgloss (although the one with gold flakes is technically a lip base/primer for lipstick and glosses) and it's not sticky at all! Â I like it, actually. I just set my splurge to blank... I had it as foundation, and if that Dr. Jart is any indication, I do not want any foundation-type stuff anymore! Â Grrr!!


I had mine set to foundation and when I changed it to blank, I got the dr jart hahaha. I did get 5 uses so far and there might be enough for tomorrow too.


----------



## Kaylay (Feb 15, 2013)

I got my second box and had no idea it even shipped...my account still has December (i cancelled for January due to financials but now I'm back in action!) Pleasant surprise! Got hair detangler, dr jarts, color club, chocolate and juicy


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 15, 2013)

I love that my projected delivery date for this is a mail holiday.


----------



## JessP (Feb 15, 2013)

> I love that my projected delivery date for this is a mail holiday.


Mine is, too. Lol lovely.


----------



## jkholzme (Feb 16, 2013)

My box came today. I got Box #24.

I didn't realize some people were getting green polish. I got the red but green would have been so cool.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 16, 2013)

Yeesh, I need to find one $8 item to round out an order. Color Club Artsy Craftsy (I love green polish! But i have a *lot* and might even have a dupe of this color already) or a mini Spornette hairbrush (I already have one in my bag that goes to work with me, and I kind of want a second for my weekend purse, but I'm not sure I'm in love with this brush enough to skip polish)?


----------



## JessP (Feb 16, 2013)

> Yeesh, I need to find one $8 item to round out an order. Color Club Artsy Craftsy (I love green polish! But i have a *lot* and might even have a dupe of this color already) or a mini Spornette hairbrush (I already have one in my bag that goes to work with me, and I kind of want a second for my weekend purse, but I'm not sure I'm in love with this brush enough to skip polish)?


Tell me about the Spornette brush! Saw it in the BB shop and was curious - what do you like about it / how do you use it?


----------



## meaganola (Feb 16, 2013)

> Tell me about the Spornette brush! Saw it in the BB shop and was curious - what do you like about it / how do you use it?


 What I like about it: It fits in my purse, and I got it for free with BB points!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm growing my hair out after years of a pixie, so I hadn't owned a hairbrush -- hell, even a *comb* -- in about fifteen years. I just use it to brush my hair. Nothing special. It just seems to do a better job of making my hair smooth and shiny than the three-dollar plastic thing I picked up when I first finally accepted that I had to start brushing my hair after a decade and a half of not doing that. I don't have a clue how else you're supposed to use it.


----------



## JessP (Feb 16, 2013)

> What I like about it: It fits in my purse, and I got it for free with BB points!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm growing my hair out after years of a pixie, so I hadn't owned a hairbrush -- hell, even a *comb* -- in about fifteen years. I just use it to brush my hair. Nothing special. It just seems to do a better job of making my hair smooth and shiny than the three-dollar plastic thing I picked up when I first finally accepted that I had to start brushing my hair after a decade and a half of not doing that. I don't have a clue how else you're supposed to use it.


Thanks for the input! I wasn't sure if you were supposed to tease your hair with it or what lol. That's cool about getting smooth and shiny results - maybe I should try it for days I straighten my hair!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 16, 2013)

> Thanks for the input! I wasn't sure if you were supposed to tease your hair with it or what lol. That's cool about getting smooth and shiny results - maybe I should try it for days I straighten my hair!


 Heh. I think you *are* supposed to use it to tease your hair. I just don't. I refuse to do any more than the bare minimum to my hair. I think it comes from my mom being *obsessed* with curling my hair when I was in grade school. *Hated* it. I was a little squirmy butt who could not keep still when the curling iron was right over my ear. Also, now my hair is so fine and heavy that any attempt to curl or tease it lasts about as long as it takes to blink, and then it all goes flat. Except for the flippy parts on the ends that make me look like a cartoon character (so says my trivia buddy Bill, a professional cartoonist). Those will never, *ever* die.


----------



## luckynmba13 (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm getting box #22 also! It looks WAY better than my first box from last month and these are products I'm actually looking forward to trying


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What does the gel smell like? I've got some coming, and I don't wanna wait to find out!


i got a pretty similar box except i got a twist band headband instead of the skinco product. of course, bb. *rolls eyes* I'm still pretty happy though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Feb 16, 2013)

> i got a pretty similar box except i got a twist band headband instead of the skinco product. of course, bb. *rolls eyes* I'm still pretty happy though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm getting box 2 with the Bi-Facil instead of the nipp lip balm that was in the box I was responding to (which I thought was box 1 with a twistband) -- and I already received the twistband in May, so I'm not able to leave feedback. I sent an email to Birchbox asking what the deal with that is since we should either not get duplicates or be able to leave feedback if it's considered a variation like with the Color Club. I want to make them explain this one.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Feb 16, 2013)

I think mine is #25. I am excited to get the concealer (if it's a decent size) and a bit surprised with the candle. I like candles, it was just surprising.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 16, 2013)

I picked up a Spornette brush and like it fine. .Iuse it v totease my hair and smooth over the top when I straighten it or want a little volume.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkholzme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box came today. I got Box #24.
> 
> I didn't realize some people were getting green polish. I got the red but green would have been so cool.


 Same box here, and I would have liked just about anything but red. But I can't complain about the rest of the box, except for the Juicy-as someone previously noted, the various incarnations start out differently but boil down to the same obnoxious sweetness that thankfully fades quickly.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dont know the number of the box but now the conditioner is missing from my profile. I got kiehls wrinkle reducing cream, choc square, jouer matte tint, &amp; evolvh shampoo


I got the same samples on my first account, but rather than conditioner I got the Atelier Vanilla Insensee Cologne. There's no picture next to my box listing either. It sounds like you're missing a sample, kitten.

I've wanted the Vanilla Insensee for a long time, but it was kind of disappointing. I liked the vanilla, but I don't know if it mixed well with whatever citrus they combined it with. It seemed a little redolent of sweat to me. It did last forever, and it beats any Juicy anyday.

Both of my boxes had some hits and misses, but I thought they did better this time, especially matching me to the Jouer MMT. (Linen)


----------



## Jackieblue (Feb 16, 2013)

> > My box came today. I got Box #24.
> >
> >
> > Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> > ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Same box here, and I would have liked just about anything but red. But I can't complain about the rest of the box, except for the Juicy-as someone previously noted, the various incarnations start out differently but boil down to the same obnoxious sweetness that thankfully fades quickly. Looks like my box too. Oh well about the red polish. At least I can swap it for something else.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jkholzme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box came today. I got Box #24.
> ...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 16, 2013)

My tracking finally updated... projected delivery date is 2/25! That seems like a reaaaally long time for shipping if it actually shipped on 2/13 like the e-mail said. Does anyone else's tracking say it will be delivered towards the end of the month?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 2 with the Bi-Facil instead of the nipp lip balm that was in the box I was responding to (which I thought was box 1 with a twistband) -- and I already received the twistband in May, so I'm not able to leave feedback. I sent an email to Birchbox asking what the deal with that is since we should either not get duplicates or be able to leave feedback if it's considered a variation like with the Color Club. I want to make them explain this one.


 That's really strange... I'm getting a duplicate product this month as well, but it still allows me to leave feedback! And I did a review for it back in November. Let us know what they say!


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Feb 16, 2013)

Still waiting for an update on my shipping info.and box contents (the delay is understandable because this is my first month with BB and they billed me a few days later than many of you).  But the suspense is killing me! 




 Looks like a lot of you received nice products and great sample sizes this month!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 16, 2013)

Looks like almost all of the actual box photos are updated now... I'm assuming the nail polish color shown in the box picture is probably the one we're getting? Mine updated red...kind of bummed! The green looks so pretty. Has anyone gotten 34? The polish color looks almost yellow!


----------



## dryadsbubble (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like almost all of the actual box photos are updated now... I'm assuming the nail polish color shown in the box picture is probably the one we're getting? Mine updated red...kind of bummed! The green looks so pretty. Has anyone gotten 34? The polish color looks almost yellow!


 That's the chartreuse color back from the September Birchboxes. I received it, hated it at first, but wore it once on my fingers and twice on my toes. It appears different colors based on the light; florescent lights made it look almost green. I'm not a huge nailpolish person, but I tried it out. It was ehhh.


----------



## dryadsbubble (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MinnieMuffin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still waiting for an update on my shipping info.and box contents (the delay is understandable because this is my first month with BB and they billed me a few days later than many of you).  But the suspense is killing me!
> 
> ...


 Yes! The samples sizes were generous this month; more so than I've received in the past. A few months back, I had a box almost solely full of foil packets. Nice to see that they're taking our suggestions and sending larger foils (like the Kerastase) or little bottles.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 16, 2013)

My box arrived! What an awesome surprise, tracking showed it wouldn't be here till Monday!

This is Box 8:





I love this box! My January box was a huge disappointment but this certainly turns things around. I'm so happy I received the polish in green, I have waaaay too many reds! The sample sizes are pretty decent too. The big lettering on the Miss Jessie's: "FREE" is just cracking me up though. I definitely need to get an empty cream jar for it....there feels like a lot of product inside. All in all, yay!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box arrived! What an awesome surprise, tracking showed it wouldn't be here till Monday!
> 
> ...


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm getting box 2 apparently. My contents say I'm getting the Bi-Facial, which I'm actually excited about because I'm still hunting down the ideal eye makeup remover. The picture shows the primer though, so I hope the contents are right instead.


----------



## classybroad (Feb 16, 2013)

My box arrived on V-day finally posted a review here is a picture. I am so in love with the Lancome item I got- I think Lancome just got a lifetime buyer of it.


----------



## classybroad (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box arrived! What an awesome surprise, tracking showed it wouldn't be here till Monday!
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box arrived on V-day finally posted a review here is a picture. I am so in love with the Lancome item I got- I think Lancome just got a lifetime buyer of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> We are box twins! I def agree about the cream I am going to put mine in an empty washed baby food jar.


Lol, I just posted the same thing literally a second ago


----------



## l0ser_dust (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> We're box twins! Yay!


 Triplets over here 



LOL ... I really like the Lancome too, but I only used it once last night so I can't say I'm in love yet... It was very smooth and made my foundation go on so evenly and I do love that it's oil free... I'm going out tonight so I want to see how it fares after a full night out.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like my box too. Oh well about the red polish. At least I can swap it for something else.


Trouble is, looks like everyone wants the green.



I don't, but maybe you'll luck out.

I am one who also thinks Color Club, depending on the shade, lasts a long time. I put OPI base and two topcoats on, and I'm good to go. I tried Zoya once, but I thought the formula was thin.


----------



## Cathie (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box arrived on V-day finally posted a review here is a picture. I am so in love with the Lancome item I got- I think Lancome just got a lifetime buyer of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## cheetahchirps (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Triplets over here
> 
> ...


Lancome is the one company who I would absolutely need to survive a meteor strike, for makeup anyway. Their mascara, foundations, lippies, cleansers, makeup removers and some of their scents are very effective. Definicils has changed their formula though, and it's not good anymore-I've seen many on MUA who agree with me. Hypnose is great. For skincare though, I think Lancome is playing catch-up to the innovations of other smaller companies.

I also don't think they are old lady any more than Chanel, Dior, and Yves Saint Laurent. It just seems that way because they've been around forever, so i can see why people would think that. But I'm old enough to remember the sublime "Magie Noire" so I'm not a good judge.





I'm thrilled to see so many new Lancome lovers!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box arrived on V-day finally posted a review here is a picture. I am so in love with the Lancome item I got- I think Lancome just got a lifetime buyer of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## cheetahchirps (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm just glad I'm not the only one who feels that way about the Juicy scents, I didn't know if my nose just sucked, or what...


You are not alone. I remember when everyone was wearing Angel and turned a nice scent into a toxic cloud in every public place, Juicy seems to have taken Angel's place, maybe from people overloading on it. It's ok when it fades, but undistinguished to me. I think it grabs people at first-I even bought a bottle of Viva but ended up selling it.


----------



## Rachaface10 (Feb 16, 2013)

Same thing happened to me. I didn't receive a snowed in email but mine has been sitting in NY for over a week. Hopefully it will show up at some point, lol.


----------



## classybroad (Feb 16, 2013)

No one else got 2 pieces of candy? My box packer must have been feeling extra nice at that moment.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No one else got 2 pieces of candy? My box packer must have been feeling extra nice at that moment.


Haha, nice! You know what's funny, out of ALL the ghiradelli squares they could have chosen, the caramel is my LEAST favorite lol and I'm am a supreme chocoholic!.....that's why I was able to give half of it to my husband and not keep the whole square to myself


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha, nice! You know what's funny, out of ALL the ghiradelli squares they could have chosen, the caramel is my LEAST favorite lol and I'm am a supreme chocoholic!.....that's why I was able to give half of it to my husband and not keep the whole square to myself


 Caramel is my least favorite of the ghiradelli squares too! I'm such a sucker for the rest of them but the runny caramel always weirded me out as a kid.


----------



## lucyla8 (Feb 16, 2013)

> My tracking finally updated... projected delivery date is 2/25! That seems like a reaaaally long time for shipping if it actually shipped on 2/13 like the e-mail said. Does anyone else's tracking say it will be delivered towards the end of the month?


 Box 31? (.5350 weight) I finally got tracking info on it too... UPS received the package yesterday and its in NY. My projected delivery date is 2/22. I'm bummed but since I've gotten almost all my monthly sub boxes this week, it gives me something to look forward to I guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lizzie123 (Feb 16, 2013)

i haven't received anything from birchbox about my box the page doesn't even show what box im getting either im so worried!


----------



## lauravee (Feb 16, 2013)

So my box photo, box contents, and actual box all differ! So weird 













The dermablend is a full size stick, which is nice. Was looking forward to the Skin&amp;Co but equally excited by teh Vasanti !


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So my box photo, box contents, and actual box all differ! So weird
> 
> ...


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Feb 16, 2013)

For those that received the Dermablend concealers what color did you get? I'm just wondering if they're sending out multiple colors, or if they're sending out just a couple that might work for light to medium skin tones and then tan to dark skin tones. On the Birchbox page for one of the concealers, BB only describes two colors, but dermablend makes more than two. I'm supposed to be getting one and I hope it'll work.


----------



## lauravee (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can't quite tell but looking at the brands it looks like the only thing that's different is you received Vasanti instead of Skin&amp;Co??? lol, that is just too funny...it's the ultimate in SURPRISE BIRCHBOX! lol


 The box picture shows a different type of dermablend concealer (in a tube instead of the stick, you can see both here: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/search?q=dermablend). Anyone know what happens when things don't match? Do I just review the product I didnt get to get points? I emailed birchbox but have not heard back yet...


----------



## TXSlainte (Feb 16, 2013)

> Trouble is, looks like everyone wants the green.:beiss: I don't, but maybe you'll luck out. I am one who also thinks Color Club, depending on the shade, lasts a long time. I put OPI base and two topcoats on, and I'm good to go. I tried Zoya once, but I thought the formula was thin.


 Not everyone wants the green. I plan on giving mine away.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Feb 16, 2013)

My box is out for delivery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit:

On another note, I just pulled out the Jouer MMT I got months ago in Hazel and while it was several shades too dark back then, it matches my skin tone perfectly now. I got super tan over winter break and I'm totally excited to try it out now!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Feb 16, 2013)

I got my second box yesterday (Box 21) and came to the conclusion as I was unboxing that Birchbox should include a piece of chocolate with caramel inside with every box.  It made the process so much sweeter! Also I was blown away by the sample sizes:





The Ojon is nearly half the size of the full product, it is worth around if not more than what I paid for the box alone!

- I guess you could say the twist band is a full size

- The polish is their mini: I got the red color shown- It looks like an ok shade, but my go to red is Shirelle by MAC, this one just isn't as bright


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 16, 2013)

Ok ladies so I got box 37 in today! Very happy with it-


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 16, 2013)

I just received Box #10 for my main account. I received the Dermablend in a tube, in the shade Almond, which is way too dark for me...and that's too bad because the sample is very nice sized. Concealer and foundation or any skin matching item in a sample box is always a bad idea in my opinion.


----------



## hedgehokey (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi ladies! I'm a long time lurker 



 first time poster. I'm kinda thinking about canceling Birchbox. I love the point system, but looking through past boxes I feel like I have as many eh boxes as love boxes. Meh, maybe I'll give it one more month haha but lets be honest I've been saying that for the past four months!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YAY!!! That is an awesome size sample on the bath gel.  I hope your Dr. Jart sample is nice and full! And I have already tried the green polish and LOVE it!  Nice box!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YAY!!! That is an awesome size sample on the bath gel.  I hope your Dr. Jart sample is nice and full! And I have already tried the green polish and LOVE it!  Nice box!


 
So far enough for a swatch on my hand- ha. Gonna try this out tomorrow morning to compare it to the Missha (which I &lt;3) we shall see who comes out on top!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm getting Box 1 which I have to admit I'm not looking forward to BUT I'll use everything. Can't have it all but that's okay.


----------



## considerately (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hedgehokey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi ladies! I'm a long time lurker
> 
> ...


 Hello and Welcome!  I think we all feel like that sometimes..


----------



## dryadsbubble (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my second box yesterday (Box 21) and came to the conclusion as I was unboxing that Birchbox should include a piece of chocolate with caramel inside with every box.  It made the process so much sweeter! Also I was blown away by the sample sizes:
> 
> ...


----------



## lauravee (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received Box #10 for my main account. I received the Dermablend in a tube, in the shade Almond, which is way too dark for me...and that's too bad because the sample is very nice sized. Concealer and foundation or any skin matching item in a sample box is always a bad idea in my opinion.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shanny81 (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ILikeGiants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Box #21 too, and the card is printed with the color name, so I think they'll all be the same in that box.


 Hmmm...that's too bad.  I was really interested in the Cactus color, but Red ain't bad either.  I just have a lot of red already.  I suppose I can always get the green in the shop though.  LOL!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What skin tone did you have listed? I got the concealer stick in tan which is too dark but i guess fair cause i had olive/tan listed as my skintone (i guess im really medium, though i do get dark in the summer).


 I have Medium listed on that profile.


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 16, 2013)

I recieved one of my boxes today, and my 2nd boxes shipping still hasnt updated.  I dont mind waiting since I can see my box on the site.  I'm getting a Color Club nail polish.  The polish pictured is in the red shade.  I adore red nail polish!  I have a few different red shades/brands in my collection and love them all!

This is a little off topic:  I recieved The Serge Norman hair care travel trio that Birchbox had the flash sale on the other day.  I used it earlier, and I really like it!   The brand is sulfate free - yay!   The conditioner is good and thick!  Much thicker than most bottled conditioners.  The hair spray goes on almost dry and feels very light and natural.  I'm really happy with this set!  I also love the bright canvas Birchbox makeup bag it was packaged in!  I'm in the process of finding some new hair care products.  I had been wanting to make the switch to all-natural/organic products.  I dont think this is a natural product, but it doesnt have the bad stuff in it either - No Sodium Laureth/Laural Sulfate!  This maybe my new go-to brand.


----------



## MrsMeow (Feb 16, 2013)

My box is scheduled to come Wednesday, but it's a town away, so I think it will come sooner.  I'm weird, and I'm kind of glad it's coming later than usual...I get ipsy too, and I like it better when they are spread out.  Makes my month more interesting.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is scheduled to come Wednesday, but it's a town away, so I think it will come sooner.  I'm weird, and I'm kind of glad it's coming later than usual...I get ipsy too, and I like it better when they are spread out.  Makes my month more interesting.


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 16, 2013)

I got my box today. It's box number 21. Not a bad box, but I'm not really thrilled by it. I don't use nail polish, so I always dread getting them. I also already own Couture La La. The Twistband headband is in an olive green, which is a nice enough shade, just not a shade I think I'm willing to wear. Really, the Ojon Thickening Spray is the only thing I am excited for. Oh, and I don't think I can eat the chocolate. I don't blame Birchbox because they can't help that stuff, so I'm not mad or anything. Luck was not on my side this month.


----------



## Kaylay (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm thinking of using my points towards one of the jouer moisture tints...which do you guys like better and what shade should I pick? BB sent me hazel of the matte hahahha and I'm like an NC20 in Mac now, and maybe NW25 in summer


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kaylay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm thinking of using my points towards one of the jouer moisture tints...which do you guys like better and what shade should I pick? BB sent me hazel of the matte hahahha and I'm like an NC20 in Mac now, and maybe NW25 in summer


 I can't answer on the color, as I am pasty pale, but I loved the luminizing one! Made my complexion look nice and dewy and fresh.


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 16, 2013)

Just got my box. Super pleased with it!

I got box 27.

The chocolate is my least fav variety, and adds no value to my box, to me, but they called it a treat and there were six items, so it's a nice touch.

Juicy la la smells really strong on me at first, almost to the point of giving me a headache, but it tones down to a nice floral. Not sure I'd buy it, but it's not godawful. Also my first Juicy perfume from bb, so can't complain there.

The lipgloss (with gold flecks in it lol) looks nice. I'd literally just put lipstick on, though, so that will have to wait to try it. Full size, though, which is nice. I'd had a friend seriously recommend this, so I'll have to see when I try it out.

The hairspray was an perfect trial size, and I'm really really excited to finally get a hair product from bb that is catered to my hair. Unlike my January fiasco with 3 volumizing hair products to go with my thick rat's nest.

Mattifying moisturizer has the most wonderful texture, and from what I could tell, the little tube is super filled, making it a fantastic sample size. It soaked right into my skin and feels really nice. Hoping it'll help with my recent stress skin (alternating between dry patches and zits sometimes in the same darn day).

Last, and certainly not least, the boob tape. I was sorta disappointed in the boob tape when it showed up on the site, 1 because I already have some and 2 because lameeee. However, it was listed as my lifestyle extra, the other items in my box were pretty awesome, and when it arrived, the strips themselves were the perfect size, as opposed to my boobtape on a dispenser where I have to tear it myself. Did I mention it's also a FULL SIZE PACKAGE?

Calculated value for this box:
chocolate (not enough to matter)
show stoppers ($9.99)
My multi-purpose mattifying moisturizer ($10.20)
Juicy Couture La La ($1.32)
Secret agent beauty kiss kiss rendezvous in golden spy ($16.00)
beauty protector protect &amp; detangle leave in conditioner (not sure, but estimating at $5.48)
Total: ~$42.99
Overall, I am highly impressed with BB this month. And I will probably rebuy some of the products in it.


----------



## dryadsbubble (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today. It's box number 21. Not a bad box, but I'm not really thrilled by it. I don't use nail polish, so I always dread getting them. I also already own Couture La La. The Twistband headband is in an olive green, which is a nice enough shade, just not a shade I think I'm willing to wear. Really, the Ojon Thickening Spray is the only thing I am excited for. Oh, and I don't think I can eat the chocolate. I don't blame Birchbox because they can't help that stuff, so I'm not mad or anything. Luck was not on my side this month.


 I got Box 21 and I received a purple headband (I'd have been bummed about drab olive green too). They probably just grabbed out of a big pile of headbands for color.


----------



## msdollfaced (Feb 16, 2013)

My box should be here Monday! Well, hopefully anyhow since it's now only an hour or so away from me. Also, to those who received the Lancome La Base, how does it compare to Smashbox Photo Finish or NYX Shine Killer if you've tried them?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box should be here Monday! Well, hopefully anyhow since it's now only an hour or so away from me. Also, to those who received the Lancome La Base, how does it compare to Smashbox Photo Finish or NYX Shine Killer if you've tried them?


I wanted to know that as well!


----------



## mks8372 (Feb 16, 2013)

I received box #20...not a bad box at all but as someone posted earlier, our box page on the BB site originally included both the Evolvh shampoo AND conditioner and then mysteriously changed to just the shampoo (which is what I received). 

I knew that I had seen this brand somewhere else recently and it was in one of the current Total Beauty sample packs.  You can get both shampoo and conditioner (2 oz each) plus a full size of the Wella Velvet Amplifier (that was in one of the most recent glossyboxes)...plus a couple of other samples.  They sell for $15 but if you use Code FBLOVE13 you can save $1.50  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here is a link to the sample box (hope its OK that I do this, not affliliated)

http://www.totalbeauty.com/shops/collections/resolution-solution


----------



## JessicaMarie (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow so eyeopening how packaging can make you think you are getting more product than you really are. When I pulled out the Secret Agent Beauty clear gloss, I thought to myself, wow that's a nice sample, way better than the jouer one. Come to find out that it is full size annnd has as much gloss in it as something like the MAC lipglasses, to compare. Now I don't know about you guys, but if someone held up the two and asked me which had more, I was say MAC hands down. So funny how deceiving things can be. Haha...random rant over.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking finally updated... projected delivery date is 2/25! That seems like a reaaaally long time for shipping if it actually shipped on 2/13 like the e-mail said. Does anyone else's tracking say it will be delivered towards the end of the month?


Yes, mine was saying the 19th then it moved to the 21st then the 25th. I am NOT even looking anymore LOL. I am getting GlossyBox flashbacks and don't want my Feb. BB well into March lol


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 16, 2013)

I dont think the mail will run monday. Its president day....



> My box should be here Monday! Well, hopefully anyhow since it's now only an hour or so away from me. Also, to those who received the Lancome La Base, how does it compare to Smashbox Photo Finish or NYX Shine Killer if you've tried them?


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 16, 2013)

this is what i am sopose to get in my box on the 25th......sorry i dont know how to do spoiler.....


----------



## JessP (Feb 16, 2013)

Received my Box 10 today - looove it! Best Birchbox I've gotten in a while!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 16, 2013)

> Received my Box 10 today - looove it! Best Birchbox I've gotten in a while!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Same box here! How's your concealer? Mine was way too dark  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same box here! How's your concealer? Mine was way too dark


 Mine is also in almond - I initially swatched it on my wrist and thought it would be too dark, but tried it under my eyes just now and it worked out okay! I wonder if they only sent out that shade?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 16, 2013)

> Mine is also in almond - I initially swatched it on my wrist and thought it would be too dark, but tried it under my eyes just now and it worked out okay! I wonder if they only sent out that shade?


 Hmm I wonder....I'll try it but it sure does look dark..


----------



## Kaylay (Feb 16, 2013)

I want the dr lipp sp bad!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my Box 10 today - looove it! Best Birchbox I've gotten in a while!
> 
> ...


----------



## JessP (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm I wonder....I'll try it but it sure does look dark..


 Give it a go! I just dotted it on a bit sparingly (it spreads out well and blended in nicely) - was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 16, 2013)

> I want the dr lipp sp bad!


 I don't like the nip lip balm on my lips. I'm gonna use it on dry skin...it's too thick and sticky.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 16, 2013)

> Give it a go! I just dotted it on a bit sparingly (it spreads out well and blended in nicely) - was pleasantly surprised!


 Ok I will!


----------



## JessP (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a really great box! It's the one I was kind of hoping for when I was looking through the boxes. The concealer would have been far too dark for me, though, so I guess it's good I didn't get it...


 Yeah, and it seems like that's the only shade they're sending this month. I do like the consistency, though, so hopefully they sample it again in lighter shades so more of us can try it! I also enjoyed the nip cream for my lips lol. I can see why they're cross-marketing it as a lip product!


----------



## basementsong (Feb 16, 2013)

To anyone else who got the Skin&amp;Co body wash, what do you think of the scent? I got it but haven't tried it yet. I did take off the cap to smell it and thought it seemed nice! I was kind of amused by someone on BB's FB page complaining it smelled like a grandpa, so I'm wondering -- any other thoughts on it?


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 16, 2013)

That is a fantastic box ! Congrats



> Received my Box 10 today - looove it! Best Birchbox I've gotten in a while!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## JessP (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks! The last few boxes I've received have been a bit "meh" - definitely happy with this one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Feb 16, 2013)

My box says it was delivered, but when I checked it wasn't there..... :-( I don't want to wait until Tuesday to sort this out...wahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 16, 2013)

> Received my Box 10 today - looove it! Best Birchbox I've gotten in a while!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



rlly awsum box gz!


----------



## msdollfaced (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viper4901* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I dont think the mail will run monday. Its president day....


 Good to know, I had no idea. I can never keep up with holidays like that, here's hoping for Tuesday then


----------



## msdollfaced (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my Box 10 today - looove it! Best Birchbox I've gotten in a while!
> 
> ...


----------



## JessP (Feb 16, 2013)

> Awesome box! How do you like the concealer so far? I've been looking for a creamy concealer that won't settle into the lines under my eyes


I got my box this afternoon and tried a little then, so I've only been wearing it for a few hours - so far, so good, though! I'll have to test it during the week to see how it holds up through a regular work day. Nice consistency that isn't too thick or too thin, and it seemed to blend out well. I just asked my fiancÃ© if he could see any product/makeup under my eyes and he said no, and that the area looked good lol. So there's that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 17, 2013)

*i am not sure if this hs been mentioned yet or not... but..   i was looking on instagram at #birchbox and saw some got theirs in draw string bags with large sample and an eyelash curler...  anyone know how they got these great boxes????*


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 17, 2013)

maybe it was an intro box, or that box they were selling before, dunno the name tho


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 17, 2013)

srry stupid phone


----------



## jkwynn (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To anyone else who got the Skin&amp;Co body wash, what do you think of the scent? I got it but haven't tried it yet. I did take off the cap to smell it and thought it seemed nice! I was kind of amused by someone on BB's FB page complaining it smelled like a grandpa, so I'm wondering -- any other thoughts on it?


 I tried it last night and had to get it off my body before it sunk in, lol.  My sister is here visiting and when she took a shower I told her to avoid it because it smelled man-ish. 

It doesn't smell "bad" it just doesn't smell like a girl-person IMO. I think it would be fine on my husband, but it won't be on me ever again.


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm getting this box it should come some time next week

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box2

the issue i have is it is listed to have the lancome Bi-Facil but the box picture shows something else

Has anyone received this box yet? what are we actually getting?


----------



## missnaya (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting this box it should come some time next week
> 
> ...


 I'm getting box 2 as well and my picture shows the same thing! Unfortunately I haven't recieved my box yet, but I'm interested to see which Lancome product we actually recieve!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *i am not sure if this hs been mentioned yet or not... but..   i was looking on instagram at #birchbox and saw some got theirs in draw string bags with large sample and an eyelash curler...  anyone know how they got these great boxes????*


 The ones I've seen with those bags are from subscribers in England.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The ones I've seen with those bags are from subscribers in England.


 wow!!!!    i want an england birchbox!!   they are too cool!!   i wonder if the price is the same..    hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow!!!!    i want an england birchbox!!   they are too cool!!   i wonder if the price is the same..    hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


 nope. $15 plus $2.95 shipping.  I did the math last night, lol


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> nope. $15 plus $2.95 shipping.  I did the math last night, lol


That box looks like it's work the extra cost!


----------



## lizzie123 (Feb 17, 2013)

It's joliebox birchbox subscription service in the UK . I just gotta say I'm super jelouse of what there giving out in the UK compared to here:/


----------



## heatwebb000 (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are taking forever to update some of the pages.


 Okay got my box and sows samples but can't get points anyone else having problems?


----------



## gemstone (Feb 17, 2013)

> It's joliebox birchbox subscription service in the UK . I just gotta say I'm super jelouse of what there giving out in the UK compared to here:/


 Nope, the uk just has a service called birchbox uk. Jolie box covers other parts of Europe.


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 17, 2013)

The Twistband headband gave me a headache. I put it in my bathroom to use as something to keep all of my hair out of my face when I wash it. I've actually been needing a headband for that purpose, so it's kind of perfect. This is why I like to be upbeat about my boxes.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 17, 2013)

> The Twistband headband gave me a headache. I put it in my bathroom to use as something to keep all of my hair out of my face when I wash it. I've actually been needing a headband for that purpose, so it's kind of perfect. This is why I like to be upbeat about my boxes.Â


 same here, got a headache while doing my makeup, at least it works when I wash my face


----------



## martianeskimo (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my Box 10 today - looove it! Best Birchbox I've gotten in a while!
> 
> ...


----------



## martianeskimo (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The detangler smells like vanilla to me. The gloss is small, but I believe it's full sized.
> 
> ETA: Yup, definitely full sized.


 Hmmm, I don't hate vanilla so hopefully I can tolerate it especially since I went ahead and bought it. Re: the gloss, I'm pretty happy to get another full size item


----------



## msdollfaced (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *i am not sure if this hs been mentioned yet or not... but..   i was looking on instagram at #birchbox and saw some got theirs in draw string bags with large sample and an eyelash curler...  anyone know how they got these great boxes????*


 I'm pretty sure that the Birchboxes with the drawstring are for the UK


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm not anywhere near home now, so my mom sent a picture of both box contents.  (She's only just now started taking pictures with the camera on her phone.)  Cute!  I'm so proud... AND happy about everything I got (except for the Jouer MMT assuming I got one and the chocolate)  Yes, I know.  I'm not normal.


----------



## emily9763 (Feb 17, 2013)

http://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-color-club-12-piece-nail-polish-set?c=all&amp;p=5

There's a Groupon today for Color Club polishes... pretty good deal for any of you who really like CC polish


----------



## msdollfaced (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box this afternoon and tried a little then, so I've only been wearing it for a few hours - so far, so good, though! I'll have to test it during the week to see how it holds up through a regular work day. Nice consistency that isn't too thick or too thin, and it seemed to blend out well. I just asked my fiancÃ© if he could see any product/makeup under my eyes and he said no, and that the area looked good lol. So there's that!


 Oh nice, thanks! I might go and check this out at my Ulta now, the reviews are pretty good


----------



## libedon (Feb 17, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm not anywhere near home now, so my mom sent a picture of both box contents. Â (She's only just now started taking pictures with the camera on her phone.) Â Cute! Â I'm so proud... AND happy about everything I got (except for the Jouer MMT assuming I got one and the chocolate) Â Yes, I know. Â I'm not normal. Go mom! I don't know if photos are deceiving me, but this months twist band headbands look much thicker than the one I received in a previous box - they look much more wearable and like they'll actually stick on your head.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 17, 2013)

> Go mom! I don't know if photos are deceiving me, but this months twist band headbands look much thicker than the one I received in a previous box - they look much more wearable and like they'll actually stick on your head.


 The funny thing about these bands is that the ones that Birchbox sent out before were the thin version -- and when you go to the twistband site, they primarily carry the wider ones. I was surprised that they didn't send a sample of the style they're most known for. This makes it look like they're sending that type out now. If so, I'm glad because I did like the thin version, but my hair is much heavier now and requires a bit more restraint. I do make my own, but the elastic I can got ahold of is different from the stuff I see in the version of these that I see at places like Target, so I'm curious to see what kind twistband uses.


----------



## prachisrk (Feb 17, 2013)

am I the only one whose tracking# hasn't updated.


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 17, 2013)

For those that have gifted boxes for yourself, how long does it take until your account shows you what is in your box? Mine was shipped on the 15th but it looks like it didn't really go anywhere yet.. I'm curious as to what I will get!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 17, 2013)

> http://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-color-club-12-piece-nail-polish-set?c=all&amp;p=5 There's a Groupon today for Color Club polishes... pretty good deal for any of you who really like CC polish


 thx 4 posting this : D


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 17, 2013)

Lol I see an enabler in the house today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh wait, we're all enablers! Haha


----------



## meaganola (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-color-club-12-piece-nail-polish-set?c=all&amp;p=5
> 
> There's a Groupon today for Color Club polishes... pretty good deal for any of you who really like CC polish


 


> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thx 4 posting this : D


 If you like Color Club or China Glaze, I tend to order them from Victoria's Nail Supply unless I JUST CAN'T WAIT, like the CG Bohemian Luster Chrome collection last summer or the Halo Hues collection that someone told me about a Crowd Cuts deal for (I think it worked out to seven bucks a bottle, which wasn't ultimately a *huge* discount, but I couldn't find the whole collection *anywhere* at the time, including VNS, and I wanted it *right then*!).  Their prices tend to run at around $3-4 per (full-sized) bottle except for special finishes like crackles, Halo Hues, or magnetic stuff.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 17, 2013)

> If you like Color Club or China Glaze, I tend to order them from Victoria's Nail Supply unless I JUST CAN'T WAIT, like the CG Bohemian Luster Chrome collection last summer or the Halo Hues collection that someone told me about a Crowd Cuts deal for (I think it worked out to seven bucks a bottle, which wasn't ultimately a *huge* discount, but I couldn't find the whole collection *anywhere* at the time, including VNS, and I wanted it *right then*!). Â Their prices tend to run at around $3-4 per (full-sized) bottle except for special finishes like crackles, Halo Hues, or magnetic stuff.


that's some useful info tyvm ^^ I'll check out that site l8r


----------



## lauravee (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Twistband headband gave me a headache. I put it in my bathroom to use as something to keep all of my hair out of my face when I wash it. I've actually been needing a headband for that purpose, so it's kind of perfect. This is why I like to be upbeat about my boxes.


 thats a good idea!


----------



## spmblueeyez (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> am I the only one whose tracking# hasn't updated.


 on my second account I still don't have a tracking number OR box loaded,.....getting frustrated. :/  At this point I'm just hoping I don't end up with dupe boxes, because I'm very not excited about the box thats on its way to me from my first account.


----------



## KayEss (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting this box it should come some time next week
> 
> ...


 I haven't actually gotten my box yet but the photo shows la base from LancÃ´me (which is a primer). Not sure what we'll actually be getting, but I'm okay with either product. Hard to review the Bi Facil if we actually get primer though...


----------



## basementsong (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't actually gotten my box yet but the photo shows la base from LancÃ´me (which is a primer). Not sure what we'll actually be getting, but I'm okay with either product. Hard to review the Bi Facil if we actually get primer though...


 This is the box (#2) I received. My box photo shows La Base, while the individual product photos shows Bi-Facil. The box came w/ Bi-Facil. Also, my box photo shows a blue looking CC nail polish - I ended up with the green.

Hope that helps!


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 17, 2013)

I've been wondering whether the trend to smaller samples went along with the introduction of the pick two packs in the store. I feel like each pick two pack is a couple of good samples. I just got the hand cream and argan oil one and would have been thrilled to get either in a regular birchbox. I hope they keep trying to get us good samples and all of the good stuff doesn't start getting tied in to shop purchases.


----------



## iPretty949 (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Twinsies! I am excited to see this box when we get home! I hope you enjoy everything in the box!


----------



## Meggpi (Feb 17, 2013)

So I noticed that the Birchbox surveys are different this month--if you do not plan on purchasing it asks for a reason.  Price is not an available reason!  For a lot of things, it's the sole reason I won't ever buy them.  I know damn well about the psychology of raising prices to raise perceived value.

RE: The smell of the Skin &amp; Co gel, I think whether it's 'mannish' or not depends on preference.  I prefer herbal, floral, spicy, and musky scents to fruit, sugar, and vanilla and certainly don't think I smell like a man.  It definitely skews herbal.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I noticed that the Birchbox surveys are different this month--if you do not plan on purchasing it asks for a reason.  Price is not an available reason!  For a lot of things, it's the sole reason I won't ever buy them.  I know damn well about the psychology of raising prices to raise perceived value.


 Yes! I really wish it was an option!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 17, 2013)

I like how they added 'Have not tried sample' as a survey option lol


----------



## classntrash (Feb 17, 2013)

I got Box 22 too!

It's a solid box this month, but is anyone else confused about why Birchbox is working with Lancome?

I rely on Birchbox to learn about products from companies that are not as well known. Lancome is a beauty behemoth; they are so good at promoting their brand and distributing samples/products. I'm confused that they would work with Birchbox.

On the other hand, why do Birchbox and its subscribers need Lancome? I imagine that most beauty junkies have sampled Lancome products and have easy access to Lancome through other channels. I like to think of Birchbox has an innovative, trendy company that's always on the look for something new. While I like Lancome, it's a little disappointing that Birchbox included them in the boxes.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 17, 2013)

> I got Box 22 too! It's a solid box this month, but is anyone else confused about why Birchbox is working with Lancome? I rely on Birchbox to learn about products from companies that are not as well known. Lancome is a beauty behemoth; they are so good at promoting their brand and distributing samples/products. I'm confused that they would work with Birchbox. On the other hand, why do Birchbox and its subscribers need Lancome? I imagine that most beauty junkies have sampled Lancome products and have easy access to Lancome through other channels. I like to think of Birchbox has an innovative, trendy company that's always on the look for something new. While I like Lancome, it's a little disappointing that Birchbox included them in the boxes.


 Nope, not the only one at all. I could have written thus exact same post, aside from the part about Box 22. The only thing I can figure out is that LancÃ´me is trying to rebrand/remarket itself to the subscription box crowd -- except, yeah, a lot of us *know* about it already and are specifically looking beyond that brand.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 17, 2013)

I've never sampled Lancome, and don't go to dept. store counters to get samples...so I'm ok with it in my box just like any other sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MrsMeow (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never sampled Lancome, and don't go to dept. store counters to get samples...so I'm ok with it in my box just like any other sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yep.  I loathe going to department stores, Sephora, etc.  When I have free time, that's the last thing I want to do.  I honestly don't remember the last time I went to a mall...it's probably been a good 2 years!!  That's what I pay Birchbox for - to send me the samples I don't want to get myself.  That's why I don't mind perfume samples, either.  The last time I got a perfume sample was in 2004, and it turned in to my one and only until I started getting BB and branched out, lol.


----------



## skylola123 (Feb 17, 2013)

Did anyone receive the Skin &amp; Co body wash, how was it?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone receive the Skin &amp; Co body wash, how was it?


 I didn't get it, but I saw several remark that it smells like a man.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *classntrash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Box 22 too!
> 
> ...


 I think maybe Lancome is trying to market itself to a new crowd...as judging from this thread, many of us had never really given Lancome much thought or tried them out, and many of us thought of them as kind of an "old lady" brand (along with others like Estee Lauder and Clinique)...I think the typical Lancome devotee and the typical Birchbox subscriber are probably a very different demographic (and I know there are many who like both, etc...I'm speaking only in general).

Personally, I have never tried anything from Lancome, and so I was kind of hoping to get one of the samples in my box...unfortunately, I didn't. But the inclusion did make me curious about a brand I'd never really given a second thought to.


----------



## AMaas (Feb 17, 2013)

I received the Skin &amp; Co body gel and used it today.  I didn't think it was overly masculine in fragrance, but it could definitely be unisex.  I think it is reminiscent of an Italian countryside.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It has a great lather, but not incredibly moisturizing, though - I may save it for warmer months.


----------



## Meggpi (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *classntrash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Box 22 too!
> 
> ...


 Eh, I was already very familiar with Stila, Lorac , Nars, etc.. before Birchbox--I too love learning new brands but it isn't like I've tried every product from every familiar company.  I'm glad to try some newer products from an old standby that I haven't thought about since Juicy Tubes were the it thing.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 17, 2013)

I so wish they would feature indie brands


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep.  I loathe going to department stores, Sephora, etc.  When I have free time, that's the last thing I want to do.  I honestly don't remember the last time I went to a mall...it's probably been a good 2 years!!  That's what I pay Birchbox for - to send me the samples I don't want to get myself.  That's why I don't mind perfume samples, either.  The last time I got a perfume sample was in 2004, and it turned in to my one and only until I started getting BB and branched out, lol.


I like Sephora, but I loathe to go to the department store counter, even when I actually intend to buy something. I think it's because of the way sales work in department stores, and the way I always feel pressured to buy, and also not being sure I can return things I don't like. I go in to try something, and I can't really make up my mind about it while the sales girl goes on and on about how much better I look, and the weird lighting. I am very curious about a lot of department store brands, though. So, I am happy Lancome is sampling in Birchbox. I just wish they were giving us eyeshadow samples, and lipsticks.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I so wish they would feature indie brands


 I'd love more indie, too...but, in other subs, I've seen a LOT of complaining when Indie/lesser known brands have been featured (people upset about getting a no-name brand, blah blah blah) so I think if they did so more often, there'd be a lot of backlash.

My ideal sub would have a good balanced mix of Indie brands, well known "hip" brands like Urban Decay, stila, and high end well known brands...because I like to use all of these areas.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *classntrash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 18, 2013)

> I'd love more indie, too...but, in other subs, I've seen a LOT of complaining when Indie/lesser known brands have been featured (people upset about getting a no-name brand, blah blah blah) so I think if they did so more often, there'd be a lot of backlash. My ideal sub would have a good balanced mix of Indie brands, well known "hip" brands like Urban Decay, stila, and high end well known brands...because I like to use all of these areas.


the complaining would probably start w all the people that witch on fb XD


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'd love more indie, too...but, in other subs, I've seen a LOT of complaining when Indie/lesser known brands have been featured (people upset about getting a no-name brand, blah blah blah) so I think if they did so more often, there'd be a lot of backlash.
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 18, 2013)

yup lol


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I noticed that the Birchbox surveys are different this month--if you do not plan on purchasing it asks for a reason.  Price is not an available reason!  For a lot of things, it's the sole reason I won't ever buy them.  I know damn well about the psychology of raising prices to raise perceived value.
> 
> RE: The smell of the Skin &amp; Co gel, I think whether it's 'mannish' or not depends on preference. * I prefer herbal, floral, spicy, and musky scents to fruit, sugar, and vanilla and certainly don't think I smell like a man.  It definitely skews herbal.*


 I agree!  Smells that are too fruity or sweet really don't go well with my body chemistry.  Now I'm really happy they sent me the body gel.  I just wish I could find a full ingredients list...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 18, 2013)

I should get my box with the body gel on Tuesday...I plan to give it to my Son to try, so I will let ya'll know what I think of how he smells LOL! He loves sharing my samples of body washes, shampoos..things like that, that boys can try too. Makes him feel special when I ask him to help me try a sample out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and he likes the little mini sizes haha


----------



## msbelle (Feb 18, 2013)

My box was sent out on the 13th but hasn't updated in two days. So hopefully it'll be here in a day or two. I don't know where the box numbers and contents are but from what I've read in this thread I think I'm getting box #2.
1 - I guess I'm getting the Bi-Facil. The picture shows a tube of something but the Bi-Facil is what they have on the list. The package weighs 0.6210. Hardly ever use it, still have two bottles I got in GWP over the past year.
2 - Skin&amp;Co body gel. An herbal scent will be okay but if it smells masculine I'll give it to my husband. Won't purchase though unless I really love it. 
3 - A headband. Something I may be able to use, if my head isn't too big. Won't purchase any of these even if it does fit. The ones I get for a dollar work just fine and last for months. When the elastic stretches I toss it and get a new one.
4 - Ghirardelli chocolate. This is ok, they're pretty good. I'd much rather have this than a perfume sample.
5 - Color Club nail polish. No idea what color until it gets here. Will probably put it in the box with the other two I've received from them that I haven't tried yet. They keep sending me this brand (this is my 12th box, 3rd CC polish) and I guess I need to try it. I won't purchase any Color Club from witchBox though since I can get them here for less than $3 if I ever decide to buy any. They have a set of twelve minis for $18 on Groupon right now as well if anyone is interested in this brand.   

Eh, so there is one thing I know I'll like. Maybe the body gel won't smell too bad and I can use it. And maybe I can use the headband.


----------



## goldenmeans (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I like Sephora, but I loathe to go to the department store counter, even when I actually intend to buy something. I think it's because of the way sales work in department stores, and the way I always feel pressured to buy, and also not being sure I can return things I don't like. I go in to try something, and I can't really make up my mind about it while the sales girl goes on and on about how much better I look, and the weird lighting. I am very curious about a lot of department store brands, though. So, I am happy Lancome is sampling in Birchbox. I just wish they were giving us eyeshadow samples, and lipsticks.


I hate department stores. I had a guy in Henri Bendel come up to me and say, "You have beautiful skin. Do you want to keep it that way?" I goggled at him for a few seconds before just walking away. Who says that? I understand what he was trying to say, but the way he said it was supremely creepy.

Has anyone actually gotten the Stila eyeliner? I don't think I've seen anyone mention it.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 18, 2013)

My box arrived Saturday, and I got:





Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle - nice sample size, I'll use it Color Club Fiesta Collection in Mamba - it's a shade of red that will work well with my skin tone Juicy Couture Couture La La - I tried it and do not think it's for me WEIâ„¢ Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask - I like the packaging! WEIâ„¢ Pomegranate Buffing Beads - I like the idea of being able to combine the beads with the cleanser of my choice Ghirardelli Milk &amp; Caramel Square - yum
Overall, a solid box!


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I hate department stores. I had a guy in Henri Bendel come up to me and say, "You have beautiful skin. Do you want to keep it that way?" I goggled at him for a few seconds before just walking away. Who says that? I understand what he was trying to say, but the way he said it was supremely creepy.


 Kinda reminds me of this guy...


----------



## Canny Charlene (Feb 18, 2013)

Got my box  #2 on Saturday..3 days after it shipped!  That was unexpected as mine was snowed in and shipped on the 13th..I actually got it around the time I usually would get it anyway-Since I know you can do it, I expect great things from you now Birchbox!






Anyway..Here's a pic of the contents!

ï»¿





Very happy with the sizes of all the products! True "Deluxe" samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





ï»¿

Lancome Bi-facil- generous sample size of 1.7 fl oz., Skin &amp; Co Roma 2 fl oz




ï»¿
ï»¿


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 18, 2013)

Someone told me at a department store - "Your skin looks flakey! I can help!" .... Well... It was like zero degrees and I forgot to wear moisturizer. Also, why would I want to talk to someone who called me out like that. RUDE! I find it more funny over anything else though.



> I hate department stores. I had a guy in Henri Bendel come up to me and say, "You have beautiful skin. Do you want to keep it that way?" I goggled at him for a few seconds before just walking away. Who says that? I understand what he was trying to say, but the way he said it was supremely creepy. Has anyone actually gotten the Stila eyeliner? I don't think I've seen anyone mention it.


----------



## basementsong (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received the Skin &amp; Co body gel and used it today.  I didn't think it was overly masculine in fragrance, but it could definitely be unisex.  I think it is reminiscent of an Italian countryside.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It has a great lather, but not incredibly moisturizing, though - I may save it for warmer months.


I got it to, and I agree with this. It's definitely not a typical super-girly citrus-y/flowery scent. But it definitely doesn't smell like a "men only" fragrance to me. I thought it was really pretty chic, and found that the scent wasn't overpowering after I put my normal lotion on.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Kinda reminds me of this guy...


ahahahahahahahaha! That would ABSOLUTELY freak me out! Those people can be so rude..which I think is strange because they're trying to make a sale....once a guy who worked at one of the center stands in the mall (some mineral makeup company) came up to me and said: "Wow! You're beautiful! Your skin, your lipgloss, eyebrows, um...but your eyes? Not so much, I don't like them...let me show you some better ways to fix your eye makeup, eye shadow and eyeliner." I was like um....excuse me?! lol Crazy! That day I had done my hubby's favorite eye look on me: grey/blue eyeshadow (matches my eyes) and black eyeliner cat eyes. They probably focus on what you feature on your face because they know that's what you like the most, then they make you feel bad about it and want you to think: "OMG, I can't look bad! I must look gorgeous! Help me, kind sir!" lol....yeah, I don't think so


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Kinda reminds me of this guy...


LOL! I was totally thinking the same thing. "It puts the lotion on its skin..."


----------



## Courtneyk2012 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey all! Just wondering if anyone is still waiting for shipping info and their box to update? I just opened a second account and it was supposed to ship on the 14th but no such luck. It's probably because it is a welcome box, I don't really mind much since I am getting box 8 my main account and it should be here tomorrow!

Has anyone received a welcome box this month? I'm curious to find out what might be in mine!

*Not to beat a dead horse but thanks girls for being so rational and logical on here lol I don't post much but i'm a lurker and both ipsy and birchbox fb pages just make me do a whole lotta face palming.


----------



## Jackieblue (Feb 18, 2013)

> Got my boxÂ  #2 on Saturday..3 days after it shipped!Â  That was unexpected as mine was snowed in and shipped on the 13th..I actually got it around the time I usually would get it anyway-Since I know you can do it, I expect great things from you now Birchbox!:clap Anyway..Here's a pic of the contents!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Box #2
> ...





Spoiler: Box #2



Nice! I would use everything in that box.


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 18, 2013)

Are there any codes floating around right now? Finally going to cash in my $60 in points on a Clarisonic!


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Courtneyk2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey all! Just wondering if anyone is still waiting for shipping info and their box to update? I just opened a second account and it was supposed to ship on the 14th but no such luck. It's probably because it is a welcome box, I don't really mind much since I am getting box 8 my main account and it should be here tomorrow!
> 
> ...


 Hi!  I am also waiting for my shipping/tracking/box contents information to update.  This will be my first month with Birchbox, but I did not receive it as a gift subscription, so I'm not sure whether I will receive a normal February box or a welcome box.  I was invited to join and signed up to receive the box on February 11th, and although they processed the payment the next day, I still haven't received any updates.  I will let you know if I do!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## basementsong (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are there any codes floating around right now? Finally going to cash in my $60 in points on a Clarisonic!


 I was able to use BBLEARNVEST last night with no problems!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box  #2 on Saturday..3 days after it shipped!  That was unexpected as mine was snowed in and shipped on the 13th..I actually got it around the time I usually would get it anyway-Since I know you can do it, I expect great things from you now Birchbox!
> 
> ...


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Feb 18, 2013)

Long time reader/stalker, first time poster. I think I'm getting box #37, but the tracking info hasn't updated since last week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 18, 2013)

I broke down, I am a sucker for coupon codes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I use my second account for small purchases and hoard my points on my main account. 

I have a small coralista sample which I love, but the packaging on it fell apart so it has to stay stationary, so decided to add to my full size boxed powder collection ($10 says benefit puts it in one of their kits. I have Hoola, Bella Bamba, Sugarbomb and Dallas from the amazing benefit $29 sets, buy boxed powder, get 3 other products free and I held off on Coralista in hopes of another kit)

Had to get to 35, and didn't want a color club polish, so I bit the $5 shipping bullet and got the pick 2 and the Chocopods

Thankfully they were in stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> nomnomnomnomnom





oh dear, and I just remembered that I ordered three of the Tarte Amazonian Clay blushes on their 50% off sale  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Guess its going to be a month of blush for me. 

Anybody else do that? Sort of have a single product you focus on for a while?

I was on a concealer kick last month.

Now blush, but I really need to pick out a couple new foundations since PRAISE THE GOOD LORD BABY JESUS I think my skin has finally left its acne prone teenage years behind finally. Thank you low carb diet for inadvertently clearing up my skin.

Anybody have recs for Drugstore brands? I kinda blew my Sephora budget this month but want to try a foundation badly.


----------



## TXSlainte (Feb 18, 2013)

So I always say I'm not going to order, and then I have a totally horrid day at work ( which is everyday, but some are definitely horrider) and then I come home and do this....


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was able to use BBLEARNVEST last night with no problems!


It looks like that's $10 off? I may just hold out for a 20% off one they seem to do pretty often..


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It looks like that's $10 off? I may just hold out for a 20% off one they seem to do pretty often..


 yes, it's $10off


----------



## meaganola (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It looks like that's $10 off? I may just hold out for a 20% off one they seem to do pretty often..





> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yes, it's $10off


 
Yes, it's $10 off, but depending on how little you spend, it can mean significantly more than 20% off.  It will include the pick-2-pack if you can sequence it correctly (I think I had to load up my cart without the pick-2-pack to take the total past $35, apply the code, add the pick-2-pack, and then take out the unwanted stuff to bring the pre-discount total down to $40,  Yes, the minimum is $35, but I was trying to hit an increment of $10), so a $25 item plus a pick-2-pack will put you at $35.  $10 off for the bblearnvest code, and then another $10 off for the bonus item, which brings your $25 item down to $15, which is 40% off.  It's not going to be a great discount to use for a Clarisonic, but works out to a 20% or greater discount if you keep your total to $50 or less.  Hmm, I wonder if I have enough points on an account for another stila smudge stick.  I was eyeing peacock at Ulta today...


----------



## TXSlainte (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have the peacock...it is really lovely.


----------



## Clackey (Feb 18, 2013)

I got my box Saturday but when I log into my account it still says your first box is shipping soon and the truck isnt clickable.


----------



## Clackey (Feb 18, 2013)

And..I got box 3.  I don't hate it but it wasn't one I wanted.  I have a million black mascaras and I'm not sure about the Tweek Curly Hair Solutions,


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very true, but I'm planning on purchasing a Clarisonic so in my case 20% off will be more than $10!


----------



## jaimelesmots (Feb 18, 2013)

Does anyone else think that BBs featuring Lancome has anything to do with their jump into the European (read: French) market? Isn't Lancome a French based company? Maybe they found an in. Just my postulating




I'd rather be working on this quandary than my homework...


----------



## AMaas (Feb 18, 2013)

Yep, Lancome is owned by L'oreal. There are a TON of brands under the L'Oreal umbrella. I was surprised by the list! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L'oreal It would be awesome to start seeing more European brands in Birchbox...quite a bit of brand recycling now in the boxes. And very edited product variety within those brands too.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh, yay, I have historically bad luck with Color Club creams, but Wild Cactus is fantastic!  Not splotchy or streaky *at all*.

(Normally, I only wear purples during February -- violets!  Amethyst! -- but I am thoroughly sick of this month, so I decided it was time to hit the green and give this one a shot for tomorrow.  I got polish all over my cuticles because I desperately need a higher blood sugar level, but the polish that *did* get on my nails looks great!)


----------



## libedon (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yep, Lancome is owned by L'oreal. There are a TON of brands under the L'Oreal umbrella. I was surprised by the list! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L'oreal
> 
> It would be awesome to start seeing more European brands in Birchbox...quite a bit of brand recycling now in the boxes. And very edited product variety within those brands too.


 ah, I was speculating this but I never looked into it! Good to know. I'm in the category of "isn't lancome an old brand and who would care about it," but I tried a sample from sephora and really liked it. I'm not big on beauty counter products and I hate begging for samples, but Birchbox is helping me try something I wouldn't try otherwise, and that's why I subscribe!


----------



## libedon (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ah, I was speculating this but I never looked into it! Good to know. I'm in the category of "isn't lancome an old brand and who would care about it," but I tried a sample from sephora and really liked it. I'm not big on beauty counter products and I hate begging for samples, but Birchbox is helping me try something I wouldn't try otherwise, and that's why I subscribe!


 Now that I look more into it, it seems like L'Oreal has a pretty strong relationship with Birchbox - brands by L'Oreal that I've seen in my Birchboxes include Kerastase, Shu Uemera, Kiehl's, Urban Decay and Essie. Pretty amazing!


----------



## jkwynn (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Long time reader/stalker, first time poster. I think I'm getting box #37, but the tracking info hasn't updated since last week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Mine too - got a shipping email 5 days ago, shows a tracking number, but no info on it.

It does at least show box contents, though. box 22


----------



## meaganola (Feb 18, 2013)

> Now that I look more into it, it seems like L'Oreal has a pretty strong relationship with Birchbox - brands by L'Oreal that I've seen in my Birchboxes include Kerastase, Shu Uemera, Kiehl's, Urban Decay and Essie. Pretty amazing!


 Whoa, Urban Decay? When? I was just wishing that they would team up with Birchbix today! I thought the only subscription service they had worked with so far had been ipsy.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoa, Urban Decay? When? I was just wishing that they would team up with Birchbix today! I thought the only subscription service they had worked with so far had been ipsy.


 Urban Decay was purchased recently, this year I think


----------



## meaganola (Feb 18, 2013)

> Urban Decay was purchased recently, this year I think


 Right, but the post I was quoting said that it had shown up in Birchboxes. *That* was the part I was asking about.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Right, but the post I was quoting said that it had shown up in Birchboxes. *That* was the part I was asking about.


 Oh I'm sorry XD I really didn't finish reading I'm half asleep here lol, sorry D: lol now that I see the whole post I feel so stupid lol


----------



## AMaas (Feb 18, 2013)

I think there are so many brand monopolies that most of us don't even realize. Any Allure readers out there? I swear their entire magazine is based off only a few cosmetics corporations and their ginormous advertising budgets. They will promote a product in an article on one page, and then the next page is a full page ad for that product! It kind of bugs me that the content is all so biased, and they are not able to give genuine reviews anymore. I guess they have to pay the bills somehow.


----------



## AMaas (Feb 18, 2013)

I think there are so many brand monopolies that most of us don't even realize. Any Allure readers out there? I swear their entire magazine is based off only a few cosmetics corporations and their ginormous advertising budgets. They will promote a product in an article on one page, and then the next page is a full page ad for that product! It kind of bugs me that the content is all so biased, and they are not able to give genuine reviews anymore. I guess they have to pay the bills somehow.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think there are so many brand monopolies that most of us don't even realize. Any Allure readers out there? I swear their entire magazine is based off only a few cosmetics corporations and their ginormous advertising budgets. They will promote a product in an article on one page, and then the next page is a full page ad for that product! It kind of bugs me that the content is all so biased, and they are not able to give genuine reviews anymore. I guess they have to pay the bills somehow.


 Yes, I have noticed that too with Allure, I get it cuz it's free from Sample Society, but I do think their reviews are not the greatest and I do think they are biased for sure!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now that I look more into it, it seems like L'Oreal has a pretty strong relationship with Birchbox - brands by L'Oreal that I've seen in my Birchboxes include Kerastase, Shu Uemera, Kiehl's, Urban Decay and Essie. Pretty amazing!


 Ooh, now to find out what other brands are owned by L'Oreal so maybe they'll show up in boxes too...!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now that I look more into it, it seems like L'Oreal has a pretty strong relationship with Birchbox - brands by L'Oreal that I've seen in my Birchboxes include Kerastase, Shu Uemera, Kiehl's, Urban Decay and Essie. Pretty amazing!


 Wow!  Not only all of those, but also Vichy (remember the Vichy box?) and even Dermablend is one of their dedicated websites!  So most of the really coveted items (for a lot of people) have been coming from them.  I hope we get more indie brands.  That's what I really like discovering.  L'Oreal is a mammoth company.  It's the largest cosmetics company in the world, actually.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow!  Not only all of those, but also Vichy (remember the Vichy box?) and even Dermablend is one of their dedicated websites!  So most of the really coveted items (for a lot of people) have been coming from them.  I hope we get more indie brands.  That's what I really like discovering.  L'Oreal is a mammoth company.  It's the largest cosmetics company in the world, actually.


 
After a point, you kind of need to piggyback on a global corporation to get worldwide distribution, and have their moolah for advertising.  

I like indie brands, but the problem arises with what the quality is, obviously there are high quality indie brands, but there is also a ton of crap out there being marketed as indie. some people would call anything that isn't a professional brand cheap yadayada. I think Birchbox definitely works with lesser known companies, but they aren't people mixing pigments in their kitchens.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I suppose what I meant by 'indie' was less widely known, smaller companies like the Skin&amp;Co. or One Love Organics that are still decently sized, responsible companies but aren't seen advertised everywhere you go.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Feb 19, 2013)

I dunno what is going on, on my second account still no update to shipping or box load....weird thing is, up until today, my clicky truck said february with no tracking info. Now it says January box tracking, with January's tracking number.....I hope this doesn't mean I'm not getting my box this month, it's been paid for since the 4th (late, I know, so I expected my box to ship late, just not THIS late.) so I'd be very unhappy if they decided not to send me a box this month.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 19, 2013)

> I dunno what is going on, on my second account still no update to shipping or box load....weird thing is, up until today, my clicky truck said february with no tracking info. Now it says January box tracking, with January's tracking number.....I hope this doesn't mean I'm not getting my box this month, it's been paid for since the 4th (late, I know, so I expected my box to ship late, just not THIS late.) so I'd be very unhappy if they decided not to send me a box this month.


 I've got the same thing going on. Same paid date, even. I'm giving them until I get home from work tonight before I send email.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 19, 2013)

Has anyone ever had their BB ship with Newgistics?  I bought a gift sub for a friend for her bday and got the email notification it mailed on 2/15/13.  It is showing a projected delivery date of 2/25-2/28.   I know they say to allow 10 days to the West coast (I have never had it take that long to get here) but I was not aware that BB ever shipped with Newgisitics.  I assume it is because it did not go out in the main batches?


----------



## basementsong (Feb 19, 2013)

Can someone help me out? I can't remember how often BB sends you 20% off discount codes however long you've been a subscriber. I know they do 3 months and 6 months, but do they do 9 months as well?

I tweeted this to Birchbox Ops but got an obviously generic response. Sigh.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 19, 2013)

> Can someone help me out? I can't remember how often BB sends you 20% off discount codes however long you've been a subscriber. I know they do 3 months and 6 months, but do they do 9 months as well? I tweeted this to Birchbox Ops but got an obviously generic response. Sigh.


 Yep, at nine months, too. But that's the last one.


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 19, 2013)

Slightly OT - I just received my theBalm order from HauteLook and what arrived along with my order? A Ghirardelli chocolate square! Ha! Sweet treats from everyone this month!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, at nine months, too. But that's the last one.


 They're supposed to give you a 25% for your 12 months, but that's inconsistent as well. I think they said they are working on sending out codes past 12 mo as well.

There are frequently 20% codes or other discounts, if you scour online. http://www.promocodebuzz.com/2012/12/birchbox-coupon-codes.html This site usually has a bunch of them (err even though right now the dates are kind of sketchy).


----------



## basementsong (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks! This should be my 9 month mark but I haven't received and email about it yet. Hmm...


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 19, 2013)

> Has anyone ever had their BB ship with Newgistics? Â I bought a gift sub for a friend for her bday and got the email notification it mailed on 2/15/13. Â It is showing a projected delivery date of 2/25-2/28. Â  I know they say to allow 10 days to the West coast (I have never had it take that long to get here) but I was not aware that BB ever shipped with Newgisitics. Â I assume it is because it did not go out in the main batches?


I am waiting on my welcome box and it is also coming that way. Taking forever!!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am waiting on my welcome box and it is also coming that way. Taking forever!!!


 Bought my sister a gift sub too, and her box is shipping newgistics and taking its sweet time.


----------



## grayc (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! This should be my 9 month mark but I haven't received and email about it yet. Hmm...


this is my 6th month and I haven't received my code as well.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 19, 2013)

Even if you haven't received it, you can use your the code 6months20 or 9months20, if it applies to the state of your account


----------



## mspocket (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box says it was delivered, but when I checked it wasn't there..... :-( I don't want to wait until Tuesday to sort this out...wahhhhhhhhhhhh


 I'm having the same problem! UPS site says it was delivered 3 days ago but still no pink box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> did you get yours figured out?


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 19, 2013)

I got impatient, waiting for my six month code. I think I am actually supposed to get it in March, and I was afraid of running out of my BB cream, so I used that $10 off coupon. I also got that hairspray that smells like strawberry lemonade. If I had only spent a little more, I could have had another $10 in points by next month. But maybe I should try saving them for a while, anyway.

According to UPS, I should have gotten my Birchbox yesterday, but I think UPS didn't take into account that US mail had a holiday yesterday, because of Presidents Day. That might be wonking up their tracking info.


----------



## basementsong (Feb 19, 2013)

Speak of the devil! 9 month code just landed in my inbox.




grayc, maybe yours will come soon!



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Even if you haven't received it, you can use your the code 6months20 or 9months20, if it applies to the state of your account


 I actually tried this over the weekend and didn't have any luck. Maybe the codes weren't active yet?


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 19, 2013)

I just got my 9 month code in my email literally like 2 minutes ago.


----------



## BisousDarling (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I broke down, I am a sucker for coupon codes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I use my second account for small purchases and hoard my points on my main account.
> 
> ...


 My favorite drug store foundations are the L'OrÃ©al Lumi foundations and really really loving the Revlon Nearly Naked foundation. Neither of those are full coverage, but they're both really natural looking. Honestly, I love pretty much any Revlon foundation that I've ever used and have only recently been dissapointed by their "BB cream". Beware of their photoready line, because some of those products have a bit of shimmer to them which make them "photoready" since they reflect the light. I'm a former acne prone skin type (my skin acted like a 15 year old boy's skin until I was about 24... I'm 25 now) and have been playing in the foundation world now that I FINALLY can. 



 

If you want to wait and play at Sephora when you can... I absolutely love Laura Mercier's tinted moisturizers; I use the creme one right now and it definitely has more coverage than most tinted moisturizers. I also loved Chanel's Vita LumiÃ¨re Aqua, but it's pricey too (it's about the same price as the Laura Mercier that I'm using now).


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 19, 2013)

I just tried to Dr. Lipp and I am not a fan..maybe it's still cold from being outside but it is SO thick and sticky it's impossible to spread on my lips!


----------



## gracewilson (Feb 19, 2013)

Birchbox really it hit it out of the park for me this month!!  

I was concerned about my Dr. Jart having some air in it, but I have managed to get about 6 days worth of coverage and I'm about to buy the full size because I am in LOVE with the effect it has on my skin!  It is great coverage without looking too caked on, and I can barely even tell I have makeup on when I touch my face.  Love!  I'm not even waiting for points - I am buying with my own money!  

I finally got the hot mama blush and have been wearing it every day.  I am also probably going to buy this in full size when I save up enough points. I anticipate that the sample will last me awhile because it only takes a bit each day.

I have gotten all three other Juicy perfumes before now and none of them are for me - but I love the Couture La La!!  I have a little bundle now of perfume samples I have gotten &amp; liked from BB and ones I have traded for (all Harvey Prince), and it went right into that rotation.  It's been fun to just grab one at random and see what I smell like for the day.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Of course I ate the chocolate as soon as I opened the box.

The only thing I haven't tried yet is the Tigi Volume Root Boost.  I think it's like a mousse, which I've never used before.  Any tips on how to do it right??


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my 9 month code in my email literally like 2 minutes ago.


Yes. I just got my 6 month code, too. That's what happens when I jump the gun, I suppose.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes. I just got my 6 month code, too. That's what happens when I jump the gun, I suppose.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ask them to cancel your order and reorder? &gt;:


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox really it hit it out of the park for me this month!!
> 
> ...


 I have used the Dr. Jart twice so far and also really like it.


----------



## msbelle (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Someone told me at a department store - "Your skin looks flakey! I can help!"
> 
> .... Well... It was like zero degrees and I forgot to wear moisturizer. Also, why would I want to talk to someone who called me out like that. RUDE! I find it more funny over anything else though.





> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I hate department stores. I had a guy in Henri Bendel come up to me and say, "You have beautiful skin. Do you want to keep it that way?" I goggled at him for a few seconds before just walking away. Who says that? I understand what he was trying to say, but the way he said it was supremely creepy.
> ...


 I was in a department store looking for a concealer and stopped by a cosmetics counter. The lady working there came up to me and very loudly exclaimed "You have dark circles under your eyes!" before I even had a chance to say anything. I was going to ask to try a concealer but after she did that I just left.


----------



## PAsh (Feb 19, 2013)

I am really surprised by the color match and effectiveness of the DermaBlend Concealer.

I got mine in Tan (I had my skin tone as Tan/Olive in my profile). I was a bit apprehensive, but I tried it under my eyes, and voila! I am a spring chicken again, Bags begone!!

Really liked that it went out smooth and lightweight (as advertised, for once), and it may actually be better than my Touche Eclat..I think that item is overrated...but I bought into the hype.

Anyway, just wanted to share.

Aside from the DermaBlend, I also got:

Twistband hair band, hated the hair ties, but I think these will be ,ore handy since I will use it in the shower.

Ghiradelli- dislike milk chocolate, so this went to my boy.

Juicy LaLa- will spray my closet &amp; room so it can smell pretty

Skin &amp; Co. body gel- love, love, love

Votivo candle in Pink Mimosa- love the fragrance, would actually buy the full size if i can justify burning money--almost in a literal sense for me.

I got another box with the teensy weensy Jouer sample, i hate those. It doesn't even cover anything...but the rest of the box was good...Overall I really liked both boxes this month, but I am generally easy to please especially when it comes to beauty products =)


----------



## msbelle (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Courtneyk2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey all! Just wondering if anyone is still waiting for shipping info and their box to update? I just opened a second account and it was supposed to ship on the 14th but no such luck. It's probably because it is a welcome box, I don't really mind much since I am getting box 8 my main account and it should be here tomorrow!
> 
> ...


 My last update was on the 16th and finally updated again this morning. It is supposed to be out for delivery today. Mine was shipped on the 13th.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 19, 2013)

I've used the DrJart 3 times now, it's ok,but it's not Missha XD Regarding the Touch Eclat, I had a sample and didnt love it at first cuz I thought it was too liquid, when I reached for the sample a week later it had dried out a bit and I loved it. Guess I like my concealer a bit more on the thicker side


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 19, 2013)

Yeah Missha is definitely #1 in my books!


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 19, 2013)

My mom bought me Dermablend from QVC when I was like 14 or 15 (well over a decade ago...womp womp) and it was the only thing that covered my acne. I used to get bad breakouts in high school and foundations would just make the acne more noticeable, but Dermablend actually covered everything so well and the color changed once I applied it to perfectly match my skin tone.


----------



## inlustro (Feb 19, 2013)

For anyone else waiting for their box to update, my box is still showing Jan on the website, but my Feb truck in the accounts page FINALLY updated this afternoon to include a tracking number (I was seeing the Feb box for about a week but it was unclickable).

Looked at the tracking and it seems the post office delivered it last Friday; I just received it today- woohoo! I get my BB delivered to work so it takes the extra business day to get processed by my mailroom.

I never got a "we shipped!" email so there's still luck yours is already en route!


----------



## heather4602 (Feb 19, 2013)

I got my boxes today! I was so excited to try the Dr. Lipp but when I squeezed it out it it all came shooting out the back of the tub all over my shirt. Has this happened to anyone else? Just curious? I sent an email about replacing it.

Anyway,I really like my box. This is the second month in a row I have really loved the box on my "main"(my first one) account. My other two (one is my mom-in-law but she normally gives me most of the stuff in it)were duplicates for the third month in a row (with totally different profiles:age, skin, hair, likes, etc) and they were just so-so. I think I may cancel another box to just have one and one for my mom-in-law!


----------



## Courtneyk2012 (Feb 19, 2013)

Just got my shipping notice today but it was actually shipped on the 14th! My page hasn't updated the contents of the box so it will be a surprise I guess!


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 19, 2013)

Is there march thread up? Sorry, haven't been on in a couple of days.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shandimessmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is there march thread up? Sorry, haven't been on in a couple of days.


 Yep https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133128/birchbox-march-2013


----------



## grayc (Feb 19, 2013)

such a conundrum on if i should use my points/6 month code to buy the Mia.  I've been saving my points to see how cheap i can get one for.  Right now i have 500 pts and with 20% off it makes it $45.20 out of pocket for me... so makes me think if i hold out till a year it will be free... who can wait that long


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> such a conundrum on if i should use my points/6 month code to buy the Mia.  I've been saving my points to see how cheap i can get one for.  Right now i have 500 pts and with 20% off it makes it $45.20 out of pocket for me... so makes me think if i hold out till a year it will be free... who can wait that long


 Depends on if you have any points that will expire by that time....since points are only good for 365 days. If they won't expire, I would save points!


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox really it hit it out of the park for me this month!!
> 
> ...


 I ordered the full size Dr. Jart+ about two days into my sample, and I had enough of the sample to wear it daily until the full size came!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

Not a bad box#2! 





So glad I got the green CC, and the Lancome eye makeup remover is such a nice size..it will last me a long time!


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My last update was on the 16th and finally updated again this morning. It is supposed to be out for delivery today. Mine was shipped on the 13th.


 Ooo let us know what was in your welcome box! I'm still waiting on mine...


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not a bad box#2!
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ILikeGiants (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just tried to Dr. Lipp and I am not a fan..maybe it's still cold from being outside but it is SO thick and sticky it's impossible to spread on my lips!


 Mine was super thick when I got it (and it had been sitting in the mailbox outside for a while), but it has gotten better as it has been in indoor temperatures. It's definitely not the most tasty lip balm, but it lasts a long time, and my lips have gotten a lot softer since I've been using it.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

My son has issues with dry peeling cuticles, so I used the Dr Lipp on his fingers last night and they are so soft today!


----------



## msbelle (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not a bad box#2!
> 
> ...


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Feb 19, 2013)

For those still waiting on their boxes:  I never received a shipping email and my tracking number just became available a few hours ago (my box info never updated), but it looks like my box will be arriving today! So excited to receive my first box! For those still waiting, I hope yours arrives soon too!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 19, 2013)

Woo hoo



> For those still waiting on their boxes: Â I never received a shipping email and my tracking number just became available a few hours ago (my box info never updated), but it looks like my box will be arriving today! So excited to receive my first box! For those still waiting, I hope yours arrives soon too! Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Woo hoo, share what you get! Mine is in between Indiana and Utah.. Who knows when I will get it. I hate this shipping company.


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooo let us know what was in your welcome box! I'm still waiting on mine...


Waiting on mine also. I had to gift myself a second box.


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ask them to cancel your order and reorder? &gt;:


Oh, I did the math, and I only missed out on $2 in savings, so I stopped beating myself up about it. I'm going to try saving my points until I get to nine months. I've never made it that long without ordering before.


----------



## msbelle (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooo let us know what was in your welcome box! I'm still waiting on mine...


 Well, I subscribed twice. My first box was in November of 2011 (and I got December of 2011 also). In my welcome box I got Borghese Fango Brilliante, Anastasia Beverly Hills HydraFull Gloss, Guerlain Shalimar Parfum, J.R. Watkins Peppermint Foot Repair Salve, and a Two Paperdolls Coaster.

Then I subscribed again in May of 2012 and got the Gossip Girl Box with a BirchBox Notecard, Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+, Kerastase Cristalliste Bain Cristal Fine - Cleanse, Kerastase  Lait Cristal  Conditioner - Treat, Kerastase Cristalliste Lumiere Liquide - Prime, Color Club Foil Collection polish in Disco Nap, and a Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eye Liner in blue (except they didn't send a liquid liner, it was the twist up pencil type).


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not a bad box#2!
> 
> ...


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Feb 19, 2013)

So I just got home and compared my box contents to the boxes on the BB website, and it looks like I got box # 34.  I'm not sure how to make a spoiler tag, so here is the link:  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2013/february2013box34.  

On the one hand, I'm a little bit bummed, because this is one of the *only* boxes that I was hoping I wouldn't get (most of them were awesome this month!) and, in addition, BB left out my perfume sample.    (I actually don't mind missing out on the perfume sample itself, because I'm allergic to perfumes, but I'm a little disappointed that BB let my first box go out missing a sample.  I hope this isn't a trend!).  On the other hand, it was very fun getting a surprise in the mail and I'm definitely looking forward to receiving future boxes!  It's like a birthday present to myself every month.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maemae (Feb 19, 2013)

Had a rough day at work today, but when I finally dragged myself home, February's box was waiting for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




I'm really happy with this box! Though after last month when my box got shipped off to some random stranger halfway across the country, I'm easy to please.


----------



## inlustro (Feb 19, 2013)

Yay! I don't know which box number this is, but I got:

1.Beauty Protector spray - really nice size, I smelled this as soon as I opened the box (bottle's still full so no spillage) and it smells like really nice! Can't wait to try it out.

 
2. Color Club in Wild Cactus - Was actually hoping for the red; don't think I can get away with the green at work. 
 
3. Dr. Jart+ Black Label - Really excited about this one. I got the Water Fuse version in one of my first boxes and loved that. Curious to see how this compares.
 
4. Juicy Couture Couture La La - haven't sniffed it yet but I love perfumes so happy to have it even if I don't ultimately end up digging it.
 
And a chocolate treat on top. Yum!

Overall very pleased with this box. To sweeten the deal, this is my 9th month and I just got the 20% off email today. And I've got a crapload of points banked!


----------



## inlustro (Feb 19, 2013)

You should definitely call them in the morning and let them know about the missing sample. They'll make it right. It happens every once in a while and they always make it right.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 19, 2013)

It's box 19, the same one I got  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am loving the wild cactus polish!



> Yay! I don't know which box number this is, but I got:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Overall very pleased with this box. To sweeten the deal, this is my 9th month and I just got the 20% off email today. And I've got a crapload of points banked!Â


----------



## inlustro (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks! As of this afternoon my box page was still showing Jan.


----------



## Kaylay (Feb 19, 2013)

i reactivated one of my subs to see what I will get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> really hoping for the dr lipp I've seen great reviews on how versatile it is!


----------



## lovepink (Feb 19, 2013)

Whew!  Glad to know I am not the only one!  I did not know that BB at times utilitzed Newgistics but seeing how slow they are with GB.....



> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am waiting on my welcome box and it is also coming that way. Taking forever!!!


----------



## wadedl (Feb 19, 2013)

According to UPS MI my box shipped on the 16th and will be here on the 22nd. I still can't see what is in my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wish it would just update already!


----------



## lovepink (Feb 19, 2013)

My Dr Lipp was suuuper hard to squeeze out of the tube and when it finally came out a little blob flew out (it still has not been found).  But there is still some in the tube (I think).  I used this twice and it made my lips super chapped and so dry that there were flaps of skin on my lips so I do not think I am going to continue.  My Jack Black and EOS keep my lips in much better shape!



> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my boxes today! I was so excited to try the Dr. Lipp but when I squeezed it out it it all came shooting out the back of the tub all over my shirt. Has this happened to anyone else? Just curious? I sent an email about replacing it.
> 
> Anyway,I really like my box. This is the second month in a row I have really loved the box on my "main"(my first one) account. My other two (one is my mom-in-law but she normally gives me most of the stuff in it)were duplicates for the third month in a row (with totally different profiles:age, skin, hair, likes, etc) and they were just so-so. I think I may cancel another box to just have one and one for my mom-in-law!


----------



## lovepink (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh no!  That would be sooo agonizing!  Hopefully it updates soon!  If not I guess the 22nd is right around the corner.



> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> According to UPS MI my box shipped on the 16th and will be here on the 22nd. I still can't see what is in my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I wish it would just update already!


----------



## gemstone (Feb 19, 2013)

Does anyone have any recommendations on a good drug store detangler? I have super fine/curly hair so it get tangled extremely easily (like today- because I was wearing a raincoat hood). I really loved the beauty protector spray I got this month but I need to save some points before I can justify getting it.


----------



## kelley (Feb 19, 2013)

i really lucked out.. i got my BB pretty early this month &amp; when i went to purchase the beauty protector detangler after using it once, the price was marked wrong.  So i got 2 bottles of it for a little under $22, which is the price of one now.  pretty snazzy!  

i'm thinking about buying the dr. jart detox now... but then again, i've never used a bb cream so i have nothing to compare it to.  it just blended really well for me and made my freckle-face take it down a few notches without looking cakey.  not sure how it would bode when my freckles come out full-fledged in the summer though.


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *maemae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Had a rough day at work today, but when I finally dragged myself home, February's box was waiting for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I got the same box right down to the color of the twistband. I'm extremely happy with this box!


----------



## tulosai (Feb 19, 2013)

So I just got my first box and I am SO disappointed- there were only 3 items inside and they had forgotten to include the Juicy Coture perfume even though my 'card' said it was there.  One of the 3 items actually included was hairspray which I do not ever use.

How is their customer service? Is there any chance they will send me the perfume?


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You should definitely call them in the morning and let them know about the missing sample. They'll make it right. It happens every once in a while and they always make it right.


 Oh really, you think so?  It's great to hear that the customer service is that awesome.  Since I'm allergic to perfume I won't ask them to resend it (I'm sure there is someone else who would really like to receive that sample, so they might as well send it to them!), but it is great to know they are responsive.  Maybe I will let them know just so they try to avoid the problem in the future.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 19, 2013)

I LOVE that stuff. Actually bought a full size today. It does wonders for mine and my daughters thick, dry, wavy, frizzy hair. I wish I could find a good drugstore brand. Hope someone has some suggestions for you.



> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations on a good drug store detangler? I have super fine/curly hair so it get tangled extremely easily (like today- because I was wearing a raincoat hood). I really loved the beauty protector spray I got this month but I need to save some points before I can justify getting it.


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone have any recommendations on a good drug store detangler? I have super fine/curly hair so it get tangled extremely easily (like today- because I was wearing a raincoat hood). I really loved the beauty protector spray I got this month but I need to save some points before I can justify getting it.


If you don't mind weird fruity smells, check the kid's section. Before I got this, I'd been using a detangling spray from Avon kids stuff. But it smells like super artificial apple candy.


----------



## kelley (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone have any recommendations on a good drug store detangler? I have super fine/curly hair so it get tangled extremely easily (like today- because I was wearing a raincoat hood). I really loved the beauty protector spray I got this month but I need to save some points before I can justify getting it.


 http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod.asp?pid=390238&amp;catid=183405&amp;aid=338666&amp;aparam=goobase_filler

The Dove Nourishing Oils Detangler has gotten the job done for me in the past &amp; is delightfully cheap.... may be worth a shot.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh, yay, my box that charged on the 4th finally has tracking. Not active tracking, and the box page still shows January, but at least there's *something* going on with it.


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 19, 2013)

> Waiting on mine also. I had to gift myself a second box. :icon_chee


Me too! I love it so now I have two haha


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 19, 2013)

Me too! But I used a kid's watermelon detangler it smells like Bubblicious gum and works great. I got it at CVS.



> If you don't mind weird fruity smells, check the kid's section. Before I got this, I'd been using a detangling spray from Avon kids stuff. But it smells like super artificial apple candy.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh, ok. I haven't looked at it on their site. I love products that double as mini science experiments.



> It isn't half full, it's separated in the bottle into two parts..a water phase, and an oil phase. You're supposed to shake it up and then use it. It even looks this way in the pic on the BB site.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone have any recommendations on a good drug store detangler? I have super fine/curly hair so it get tangled extremely easily (like today- because I was wearing a raincoat hood). I really loved the beauty protector spray I got this month but I need to save some points before I can justify getting it.


I put a little Fekkai glossing cream on my fingers and they slip through my hair tangles pretty easily.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my boxes today! I was so excited to try the Dr. Lipp but when I squeezed it out it it all came shooting out the back of the tub all over my shirt. Has this happened to anyone else?


 This happened to me with an Orlane sample from the Luxe Box.


----------



## JLR594 (Feb 19, 2013)

I use the Not Your Mother's Knotty To Nice Conditioning Detangler.  It smells good, it works, and it does not weigh my hair down.  I buy it at Ulta and they often have the buy one, get one 50% off sale on this product.  It is $5.99 a bottle.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh, ok. I haven't looked at it on their site. I love products that double as mini science experiments.


 Same here!  Or art projects.  I wish this stuff had multiple different colors (like that hair oil from last month or the month before with three layers:  clear, yellow, and orange, like candy corn!) so I could pretend it's a miniature lava lamp.


----------



## CBritt (Feb 19, 2013)

I finally got my box today! I think it's box 16. When it updated I wasn't too sure about it, but now having it doesn't seem like too bad of a box. Plus BB sent me two of the nail polishes, so I can't complain about that.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 19, 2013)

Apparently my main account's birchbox decided it wanted to go party in the Castro without me. 

The mail sorting has been pretty bad, by beautylish order got mixed up too

It's the 20th, I want my boxes!

And what the heck does notice left mean?!? 





USPS, WAT R U DOIN? USPS STAHP!





Second Account box was behaved.


----------



## wadedl (Feb 20, 2013)

The Loreal kids is the only drugstore one that kind of works on my daughter. I have tried all the drugstore ones on her. She has fine straight hair that tangles like crazy. I switched her to Enjoy Conditioning Spray that works better.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Apparently my main account's birchbox decided it wanted to go party in the Castro without me.
> 
> ...


Notice Left means that the postal worker tried to deliver and you weren't home, so they were "supposed" to have left a notice stating that they tried to deliver and will try again (after a certain number of tries, then usually you have to pick up at post office) HOWEVER, my postal worker likes to be lazy sometimes and if he goes back to the office at the end of the day and realizes that he forgot to deliver the package, he'll clock it as "Notice Left" and then deliver the next day. I'd check around your mailbox and see if he actually left a notice slip..if not, look out for it tomorrow!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 20, 2013)

Yup - typically this means they left you the little note to come to the post office to pick it up or a note saying they'll try again tomorrow. My mailbox is too small so most of my mail gets sent back the post office!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Apparently my main account's birchbox decided it wanted to go party in the Castro without me. 

The mail sorting has been pretty bad, by beautylish order got mixed up too

It's the 20th, I want my boxes!

And what the heck does notice left mean?!? 





USPS, WAT R U DOIN? USPS STAHP!





Second Account box was behaved.




> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Notice Left means that the postal worker tried to deliver and you weren't home, so they were "supposed" to have left a notice stating that they tried to deliver and will try again (after a certain number of tries, then usually you have to pick up at post office) HOWEVER, my postal worker likes to be lazy sometimes and if he goes back to the office at the end of the day and realizes that he forgot to deliver the package, he'll clock it as "Notice Left" and then deliver the next day. I'd check around your mailbox and see if he actually left a notice slip..if not, look out for it tomorrow!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Feb 20, 2013)

My BB suddenly appeared a few days ahead of tracking predictions. I am very happy with the box I got this month.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 20, 2013)

Has anyone gotten the Stila eyeliner in their box yet? Just curious! Thought I saw it in some of the box contents, but I haven't seen anyone post about actually getting one yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My BB suddenly appeared a few days ahead of tracking predictions. I am very happy with the box I got this month.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 20, 2013)

I wonder why they sent the dermeblend in stick form and in a tube....


----------



## Annie92 (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Apparently my main account's birchbox decided it wanted to go party in the Castro without me.
> 
> ...


 I'm in the same boat! Mine got rerouted to Richmond otherwise it would have been delivered today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msdollfaced (Feb 20, 2013)

Anyone else surprised at how insanely _tiny _the Dr. Lipp tube was? I wasn't expecting a big tube or anything but it just seems so small. Also, did anyone else's tube arrive almost empty? Mine pretty much had little to no product in it whatsoever, I had to flatten it to get anything out 




 I know it's a lip balm and you only need a speck but jeez, since the tube is so tiny you'd think they would have at least filled it up. Besides that though, it seems like a good balm so far, it made my lips really soft and surprisingly the thick texture didn't bother me


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 20, 2013)

> Yay! I don't know which box number this is, but I got:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Overall very pleased with this box. To sweeten the deal, this is my 9th month and I just got the 20% off email today. And I've got a crapload of points banked!Â  I got the same box. It's okay. I mailed the Dr. Jart+ out for a trade today.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 20, 2013)

> Anyone else surprised at how insanely _tinyÂ _the Dr. Lipp tube was? I wasn't expecting a big tube or anything but it just seems so small. Also, did anyone else's tube arrive almost empty? Mine pretty much had little to no product in it whatsoever, I had to flatten it to get anything outÂ
> 
> 
> 
> Â I know it's a lip balm and you only need a speck but jeez, since the tube is so tiny you'd think they would have at least filled it up. Besides that though, it seems like a good balm so far, it made my lips really soft and surprisingly the thick texture didn't bother me


 I feel bad for ya'll who got the tiny lipbalm thing. Even with the teeny Jouer lipgloss samples I've gotten more than 10 uses out of each one. Sounds like the Dr. Lipp is kinda like the darned Per-fekt lipgloss pill from a couple months ago.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 20, 2013)

> > Anyone else surprised at how insanely _tinyÂ _the Dr. Lipp tube was? I wasn't expecting a big tube or anything but it just seems so small. Also, did anyone else's tube arrive almost empty? Mine pretty much had little to no product in it whatsoever, I had to flatten it to get anything outÂ
> >
> >
> >
> ...


 Heck no...I got the perfekt pill And the dr lipp and my dr lipp had plenty. Used it on lips twice, and my sons cuticles twice, and there's more left. That pill was hopeless lol


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 20, 2013)

> > > Anyone else surprised at how insanely _tinyÂ _the Dr. Lipp tube was? I wasn't expecting a big tube or anything but it just seems so small. Also, did anyone else's tube arrive almost empty? Mine pretty much had little to no product in it whatsoever, I had to flatten it to get anything outÂ
> > >
> > >
> > >
> ...


 Good to know.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Feb 20, 2013)

Well, my second account that had all kinds weird things going on finally had a february tracking number in it last night, then a few hours later, I get this email:

Hi There,

This February, we experienced shipping delays due to Winter Storm Nemo as well as unforeseen inventory issues. Because of these complications, we are sorry to inform you that your box shipment was delayed. It will ship by tomorrow.

We want you to know that this delay does not meet our service standards. We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience and have added 100 Birchbox points to your account. Remember: 100 points equals $10 toward any full-size product in the Birchbox Shop.

Your February Birchbox will be on its way by tomorrow. It will ship via UPS Mail Innovations and final delivery will be made by your local post office mail carrier. You can track its progress here: . You may disregard any tracking information you received prior to this.

We're so sorry about any trouble this may have caused. Please don't hesitate to reach out with any questions or concerns at [email protected] or 877-487-7272 M-F 9-5 EST.

xoxo,
Team Birchbox

So, I guess good things come to those who wait....I'm getting a decent box, box 15....I'm wondering if the "inventory issues" point to Stila because we haven't seen any in boxes....I could be wrong, I couldn't find a box list to compare to. Anyway, only thing I'm really disappointed with is the Nicole Richie perfume, because I've received it on my first account before and have a genuine dislike for it. haha. I'm getting two different boxes though, so can't complain.


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else surprised at how insanely _tiny _the Dr. Lipp tube was? I wasn't expecting a big tube or anything but it just seems so small. Also, did anyone else's tube arrive almost empty? Mine pretty much had little to no product in it whatsoever, I had to flatten it to get anything out
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I would probably complain about how empty the Dr. Lipp is if I cared for it haha. I've only used it twice and I'm already having to flatten the tube almost completely.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Heck no...I got the perfekt pill And the dr lipp and my dr lipp had plenty. Used it on lips twice, and my sons cuticles twice, and there's more left. That pill was hopeless lol


 I got two uses from the Perfekt flower sample thing.


----------



## BisousDarling (Feb 20, 2013)

I just placed an order on my second account using the BBLEARNVEST and the pick 2 sample pack and got the Chuao sampler and the Dermablend concealer. I didn't get the concealer in either of my boxes this month, but I desperately need a good concealer and I know Dermablend products knock it out of the park with coverage. However, I feel like now that I've ordered the concealer, I'll end up getting in a box soon. 



  

I'm also at the end of my gift subscription and am unsure if I should do a month to month subscription with it. Anybody out there with two subscriptions that wants to tell me how awesome or how poopy it is?


----------



## KayEss (Feb 20, 2013)

Got my box yesterday, and I haven't had much of a chance to play with it yet. However, I was super curious about the Skin&amp;Co (I love masculine scents), so I took a whiff of it in the tube...it seriously smells like oranges and rotten eggs to me. Gross. Hopefully it smells nicer on my body than in the container?


----------



## Annie92 (Feb 20, 2013)

USPS got my box back to me! 

[SIZE=1em]Beauty Protector: it was nice, I'm not huge on vanilla scents so I don't think I'll purchase it. Great deluxe sample size.[/SIZE]
Juicy Couture, again nice: but the scent just wasn't for me. 
My Mattifying Moisturizer: awesome sample size that was full of product! A true Deluxe sample. I was getting used to those teeny tiny Jouers and empty Dr Jarts. 
Secret Agent Gloss: it has a nice thin texture that isn't goopy or sticky. Again, great size. 
ShowStoppers Fashion Tape: A full size? It's one of those things I'd never buy, but I know will come in handy. Worth it's spot in the box. 
Ghirardelli peice: anyone else notice that it was considered a 'treat' and not the lifestyle extra(the fashion tape was)? The soyjoy and luna bars were always LS extras for me and I hope the "treat" isn't Birchboxes way to start giving out a treat item as well as a LSE every month. 
Since I god five other products, the 'treat' doesn't bother me as much, but if I had recieved just three items, plus a LSE and a treat, I would definitely be giving birchbox the side eye. 
Overall, I LOVE my box, they were all great sized items, that I had some level of curiosity about! 
Besides noticing that little bit about the 'treat', I was pleasantly surprised to love most of my box.


----------



## missionista (Feb 20, 2013)

So, got box #2 yesterday, and it's great!  I got the nail polish in the green color.  I had been afraid that it would be a dupe for Julep's Emilie (which I have) but I swatched them next to each other, and they are not dupes at all.  In fact, the Color Club has so much blue that I wouldn't even call it green--it's much more teal/turquoise.  I love it!  My toes will be wearing it tonight!


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JLR594* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use the Not Your Mother's Knotty To Nice Conditioning Detangler.  It smells good, it works, and it does not weigh my hair down.  I buy it at Ulta and they often have the buy one, get one 50% off sale on this product.  It is $5.99 a bottle.


 I like that detangler too as well as some other products from the line.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Feb 20, 2013)

@Kayess I just got my box, smelled the Skin &amp; Co and said gross. My bf smelled it and said it smelled like rotten eggs then he asked me if I was gonna use it and told me to just throw it away.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 20, 2013)

'Rotten eggs' is a tad harsh...the Skin&amp;Co body gel smells herbal and musky (olive oil with rosemary &amp; orange extract), yes, but nothing like 'rotten eggs', in my opinion. Also, sniffing from the tube is hardly giving it a try to see what it smells like on your skin.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 20, 2013)

I love the way the Skin and Co shower gel smells


----------



## SnowLeopard (Feb 20, 2013)

I felt really bad for BB last month bc of all the hate, but after this box I am almost sympathizing with the haters. I got box #1 and the nail polish is the best item.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love the way the Skin and Co shower gel smells


 Me too! I'm going to let my son use it, he loves trying the mini sizes of things I get in sample boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SnowLeopard (Feb 20, 2013)

Idk, maybe there was a spoiled batch or something bc on the top mine does smell like orange and olive, but there is absolutely a deeper smell of something rotten. I do like herbal and musky scents, and I am not being harsh when I say mine has a spoiled smell.


----------



## Jazbot (Feb 20, 2013)

I notived everyone who got their box early has exactly 5 products in it.  But those receiving later boxes has 6 or 7 items. Ugh...The chocolate should of never counted as a sample item! Even if it is a Sample. lol

Venting..sorry, I just want more points. lol


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 20, 2013)

I thought I posted this already, I guess it got lost or I closed the window without sending it. ooops!

I got the first box of my second account that I gifted myself. No too shabby. Better than my first "Welcome Box". I do not want to search through 70 something pages to find the box links so I do not know what box # I have. If someone has it can you post it one last time for me, please?






*Beauty Protector*- Got this in my 1st box and love it so much I bought the full size.

*Juicy Couture La La*- Also got this but it is OK and will eventually get used

.

*theBalm Hot Mama*- I got this last month. I use it everyday so I do not mind getting another

.

*Vasanti Brighten Up Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator*- I and excited to try this and just hope it doesn't bother my sensitive face. If it does I will toss it to my husband.

*Ghirardell*i- It is chocolate, of course I like it.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 20, 2013)

> I thought I posted this already, I guess it got lost or I closed the window without sending it. ooops! I got the first box of my second account that I gifted myself. No too shabby. Better than my first "Welcome Box". I do not want to search through 70 something pages to find the box links so I do not know what box # I have. If someone has it can you post it one last time for me, please?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm not sure if welcome boxes have a number, but you can find it by scrolling down on the box contents page until you see the list of boxes with little box pics. Click on your most recent box pic and then look at the last few digits of the web address...it will say 'box__' with the box number.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 20, 2013)

Just tried the Beauty Protector spray, and it smells great! I don't have a problem with tangles, but I guess we could all use some good smelling protection lol. My hair is still damp so I will see if it does anything good for it when it has dried  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girlwithclass (Feb 20, 2013)

I know in the last few months there were many subscribers who had received samples of theBalm products (I'm mostly thinking of/referring to the Hot Mama shadow/blush and the Mary-Lou Manizer).. And there were quite a few complaints that popped up about 'finger prints' being on their sample product. Did anyone e-mail/contact Birchbox about it? What did they do to resolve the 'issue'?

Last month I received the Hot Mama shadow/blush, and this month I received the Mary-Lou Manizer in my Birchbox. I freakin' *love* theBalm.. so much, that I actually have a full size of both of these products already! lol
I was actually planning to use these cute little samples as gifts for friends/family. Hot Mama arrived in perfect condition, no problems there at all. But then I received Mary-Lou Manizer looking like this, this month..





I don't know about you.. but this just kind of rubs me the wrong way. I can clearly see _two_ like.. print/swipes(?..whatever you want to call them..) through the product. And being a product you would be using on your face and around/on your eyes, I just wouldn't feel comfortable gifting this when it looks.. well.. like this. ha ha  Anyway, I e-mailed Birchbox and this is the response I received:

_Audrey (Birchbox Ops)_ _Feb 19 05:46 pm (EST)_   _Hi Crystal,_   _Thank you so much for reaching out to us!_   _I'm so sorry that your sample of theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer arrived to you with the appearance of being tampered with!_   _We came across this issue and have investigated the cause recently. We can assure you we would never encourage our customers to use products we thought were tampered with at anytime. Product cleanliness and proper handling of our products is taken very seriously and is a priority at Birchbox. The employees at our warehouse are required to wear gloves when assembling any and all packages that leave our warehouse._   _With the theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer, we've discovered that this is actually a very sensitive item when handling._   _It seems that during the movement and packaging of these samples, the grip of our gloved warehouse employees was too firm. The magnetized cover gives a bit with the firm grip, and in turn, presses on the center of the powder. This results in the appearance of a smudge in the center of the product._   _Additionally, we have had multiple samples sent to our offices directly from the brand to investigate the problem ourselves, and saw that all samples have this smudge in the middle. Thus, we have confirmed with both our warehouse and the brand that this sample has not been opened and is safe for use._   _We hope this was helpful information. For further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (9a-5p EST) and we'd be happy to help! Have a great day!_   _Best,_   _Audrey Birchbox | 877-487-7272 | @BirchboxOps___       While this response _could_ make total sense.. I can't get over being able to see what looks like two finger markings on my sample (and NOT a smudge 'from pressure' in the center)?? Sometimes it just seems like Birchbox comes up with some off-the-wall responses for reassurance (or ways they expect you to use/gift samples you received that don't match your profile!). I guess I will just have to print and attach this reassuring e-mail and send it along with the sample when I gift it - you know.. 'Hey, I know this totally looks like someone might have stuck their paws in it, but this is really what happened and Birchbox assured me it's A-Okay! ' totally joking, but c'mon..


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 20, 2013)

Got my box and the first thing I did was eat the chocolate square. LOVE the Ghirardelli caramel chocolate. Everything else was a "meh" but I'll use it, eventually.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I wouldn't be worried. We don't see what goes on in factories or how things are handled in warehouses. There were a lot of markings on the hot mama and the mary lou and I totally accept their answer as to how it happened. I don't think there is someone at the balm or at birchbox standing around dipping their fingers into hundreds of samples of the products, which (I assume) would be the other way this could happen.


----------



## BisousDarling (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wouldn't be worried. We don't see what goes on in factories or how things are handled in warehouses. There were a lot of markings on the hot mama and the mary lou and I totally accept their answer as to how it happened. I don't think there is someone at the balm or at birchbox standing around dipping their fingers into hundreds of samples of the products, which (I assume) would be the other way this could happen.


 Yeah, this was brought up a few months ago when they first started sending these samples out. Every single (or at least pretty damn close) came with the "smudges" on them. I wouldn't worry about it, it's seems to have been caused by something other than fingertips.


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone have any recommendations on a good drug store detangler? I have super fine/curly hair so it get tangled extremely easily (like today- because I was wearing a raincoat hood). I really loved the beauty protector spray I got this month but I need to save some points before I can justify getting it.


 Aunt Jackie's "Knot on My Watch" detangler.  I got it in my curlkit last month and I love it.  Plus it smells good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's around $5


----------



## itslibbyk (Feb 20, 2013)

Just read a lot of hate comments on youtube about Birchbox.  I get it, we all get great boxes &amp; we all get so-so boxes at times.  But in all honestly, I LOVE the points system and this makes up for those so-so boxes.  I actually buy quite a bit from the online store always using the Bonus Pack &amp; some sort of discount code.  I choose Birchbox over other subscriptions because of the points system.  It allows us to save up our points &amp; use those for free or discounted full sized items we get to choose.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just tried the Beauty Protector spray, and it smells great! I don't have a problem with tangles, but I guess we could all use some good smelling protection lol. My hair is still damp so I will see if it does anything good for it when it has dried  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hair is dry now, and it's silky smooth and shiny, and smells great! Usually when I air dry with no products, it gets frizzy or flyaways...but it's perfect with the beauty protector and nothing else! Might have to purchase this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LAtPoly (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box yesterday, and I haven't had much of a chance to play with it yet. However, I was super curious about the Skin&amp;Co (I love masculine scents), so I took a whiff of it in the tube...it seriously smells like oranges and rotten eggs to me. Gross. Hopefully it smells nicer on my body than in the container?


 It's slightly better on the skin, but still a bit...um, interesting.  But I can't just throw it out because it's so wasteful.

It was a good size so I'm grateful for that. I'll just use it up I guess.


----------



## KayEss (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 'Rotten eggs' is a tad harsh...the Skin&amp;Co body gel smells herbal and musky (olive oil with rosemary &amp; orange extract), yes, but nothing like 'rotten eggs', in my opinion. Also, sniffing from the tube is hardly giving it a try to see what it smells like on your skin.


 Like SnowLeopard was saying, it truly does smell like sulphur and it's not just me being whiny. That being said, I'm still definitely planning to try it out, because musky is right up my alley! It's quite possible that our batches weren't the same and you ended up with the "real" version and some of us were less fortunate.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 20, 2013)

MMMM...the body gel smells great!

Very happy with the stuff in both of my boxes this month, can't wait for March!


----------



## jkwynn (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 'Rotten eggs' is a tad harsh...the Skin&amp;Co body gel smells herbal and musky (olive oil with rosemary &amp; orange extract), yes, but nothing like 'rotten eggs', in my opinion. Also, sniffing from the tube is hardly giving it a try to see what it smells like on your skin.


 I was one of the ones who initially said it smelled "mannish" - then read a lot of other posts saying manly wasn't a good description.  So, with an open mind, I lathered it up on my hands again, to see if I still felt that way - I do have to say, "mannish" may not be the best choice of words. 

Spicy, musky, exotic - reminds me of an incense display...just not my thing, but I can definitely see how some women would like it.  

I admittedly lean more toward a citrusy or sweet, maybe even minty, kind of body gel...

I didn't get the rotten egg smell at all, though.


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hair is dry now, and it's silky smooth and shiny, and smells great! Usually when I air dry with no products, it gets frizzy or flyaways...but it's perfect with the beauty protector and nothing else! Might have to purchase this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I had the same results. Great stuff.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 20, 2013)

To my nose, the body gel (*why* don't they just call it "body wash" or "shower gel"?  "Body gel" seems awkward and weird) smells like something that a nice boutique hotel would put in rooms because it's unisex enough to suit everyone.  Not too fruity or flowery for a dude, not too dudefume-y for a woman, and unusual enough that guests might buy a bottle/tube to take home as a souvenir.  I like it, but there's no way I'm buying any:  I have literally a year's worth of shower gel as it is.  Maybe even two years, depending on whether I have some stashed under the bathroom sink that I've forgotten about.


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 20, 2013)

Did anyone else get the I Coloniali Tibetan Shower Cream with Rhubarb in March last year? Because I got that and now the Skin &amp; Co one and the I Coloniali one smells soooo much more manly... it's actually still sitting in my shower because it's so strong and so masculine. I wasn't on the message boards then but I wonder if there was such a strong reaction to that product's smell as well?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like it, but there's no way I'm buying any:  I have literally a year's worth of shower gel as it is.  Maybe even two years, depending on whether I have some stashed under the bathroom sink that I've forgotten about.


 Same here, I've got like 10 Lush body washes to use up before they hit the best by date...oops! lol


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 21, 2013)

I think the Skin&amp;Co body gel smells similar to Neutrogena Rain Bath shower gel...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Notice Left means that the postal worker tried to deliver and you weren't home, so they were "supposed" to have left a notice stating that they tried to deliver and will try again (after a certain number of tries, then usually you have to pick up at post office) HOWEVER, my postal worker likes to be lazy sometimes and if he goes back to the office at the end of the day and realizes that he forgot to deliver the package, he'll clock it as "Notice Left" and then deliver the next day. I'd check around your mailbox and see if he actually left a notice slip..if not, look out for it tomorrow!


 That's all well and good, but that was not my address, that is like 15 minutes away in the Castro district of SF

Originally Posted by* Annie92*

I'm in the same boat! Mine got rerouted to Richmond otherwise it would have been delivered today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

BAY AREAAAA USPS. Slackin. My beautylish order got sent to South San Francisco a couple says ago too, but it was rerouted and delivered (Fedex)


----------



## Meggpi (Feb 21, 2013)

I actually really like the Dr. Lipp stuff--so here's where I ask if anyone has recommendations for a lanolin based lippie that is cheaper?  My lips crack and bleed from being dry in the winter, and I also have been smearing it on my nose that is rubbed raw (a good alternative to my diaper rash creme remedy, to go in public with)


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Feb 21, 2013)

I, too, love Birchbox. I think the points system is a huge bonus. I just saved $30 on an order ...and was very, very pleased. Also, sometimes what might be initially perceived as a bad box ...becomes a great box. The whole idea, at least to me, is to receive items I would never pick out for myself. Like the wild cactus Color Club nail polish ...I would NEVER have bought that. The surprising thing was ...I LOVED IT!



> Just read a lot of hate comments on youtube about Birchbox. Â I get it, we all get great boxes &amp; we all get so-so boxes at times. Â But in all honestly, I LOVE the points system and this makes up for those so-so boxes. Â I actually buy quite a bit from the online store always using the Bonus Pack &amp; some sort of discount code. Â I choose Birchbox over other subscriptions because of the points system. Â It allows us to save up our points &amp; use those for free or discounted full sized items we get to choose.


----------



## page5 (Feb 21, 2013)

Isn't the dr.Lipp 100% lanolin? Any 100% lanolin product in a drugstore should be the same.


----------



## grayc (Feb 21, 2013)

I am in love with the WEI Root mask from this months box.  I got 2 (really could have been 3) uses out of my pod.  I did one last wed and one again last night.  My skin feels so soft and smooth.  why oh why does it have to $42...  (or $33.60 with my 20% off.)


----------



## PAsh (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To my nose, the body gel (*why* don't they just call it "body wash" or "shower gel"?  "Body gel" seems awkward and weird)...


 LOL...I didn't even read the full packaging description and thought it was a lotion (Nivea has the "gel" lotion, so I thought it was similar).

Thank goodness I read about it on the birchbox page, otherwise, I'd slap it on and go to bed thinking it has some sort of conditioning ability, when it's just waiting to be washed off...LOL


----------



## libedon (Feb 21, 2013)

Man, I got my box, and for the first time I had a product missing. Sent them an email yesterday but haven't heard back yet (hoping to hear back tomorrow). I'm missing the Vasanti from box 22, the only thing I was excited about trying. I'm not a big fan of the scent of the body gel (seriously body wash or shower gel come on guys), I am swapping the mascara and the Jouer is in Hazel. Guys, Hazel is the darkest shade Birchbox offers on their site. It even says that it's for "tan to dark skin tones." I have my profile set to medium. I guess I could "give it to a friend" like they always suggest. 

I think the craziest part is I posted my box on instagram and literally droves of people told me to switch to ipsy, even after I said I didn't like my experience with an ipsy subscription. I may not like my box, but I'll never jump ship lol. 

In unrelated news, the hubs just renewed his bb man sub that I got him for christmas, woo! great presents!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL...I didn't even read the full packaging description and thought it was a lotion (Nivea has the "gel" lotion, so I thought it was similar).
> 
> Thank goodness I read about it on the birchbox page, otherwise, I'd slap it on and go to bed thinking it has some sort of conditioning ability, when it's just waiting to be washed off...LOL


 I don;t think that would have been fun for you! lmao you'd be all sticky!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 21, 2013)

A nail look I whipped up using Color Club Wild Cactus + China Glaze Golden Enchantment on top.


----------



## msdollfaced (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A nail look I whipped up using Color Club Wild Cactus + China Glaze Golden Enchantment on top.


 I absolutely LOVE that!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 21, 2013)

I thought the same thing too!!!

I got box 1. I was really excited when I first saw it on my box page but when I got it in person I was not impressed. I think the body gel smells gross! I had to totally flatten the Dr. Lipp to get some product out. At least I finally got some nailpolish though!

My sister and her whole office signed up for BB (under my link so wooo points) but after this month they all cancelled and just stuck with Ipsy. Even though this was probably my least favorite box, I don't think I'd  do that!



> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL...I didn't even read the full packaging description and thought it was a lotion (Nivea has the "gel" lotion, so I thought it was similar).
> 
> Thank goodness I read about it on the birchbox page, otherwise, I'd slap it on and go to bed thinking it has some sort of conditioning ability, when it's just waiting to be washed off...LOL


----------



## wadedl (Feb 21, 2013)

I think I first heard about the Algenist 10 day supply of concentrated reconstruction serum here. I got it today. 10 - .05 oz packets totaling .5 oz. Thatis half a bottle!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 21, 2013)

> > A nail look I whipped up using Color Club Wild Cactus + China Glaze Golden Enchantment on top.
> 
> 
> I absolutely LOVE that!Â


 Thanks! The formula on this mini cc was impeccable. ..and this is only one coat. The glitter sparkles an amazing holographic effect that cameras don't pick up very well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi! I have a $5 off $10 code for Urban Decay (UD website only) that expires on 02/28/13 that I won't be using if anyone would like it Please PM me....Please make sure you are going to use it before you ask so that I make sure someone who really would have used it isn't missing out.


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A nail look I whipped up using Color Club Wild Cactus + China Glaze Golden Enchantment on top.


 I love that look! Gorgeous color and the sparkles on top really bring it together.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A nail look I whipped up using Color Club Wild Cactus + China Glaze Golden Enchantment on top.


 So pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 21, 2013)

I got my box today. I got box 21. I got the nail polish in Mamba. I wanted the green because I dont really have any and already have too many reds. I also got the  twistband headband in green. I was pretty surprised with the size of the Ojon sample. I hope it works with my fine hair.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi! I have a $5 off $10 code for Urban Decay (UD website only) that expires on 02/28/13 that I won't be using if anyone would like it Please PM me....Please make sure you are going to use it before you ask so that I make sure someone who really would have used it isn't missing out.


 Same here, I have one that is sitting around, so if anyone wants it lmk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 21, 2013)

I got my welcome box today for my second sub. This was not a crap box at all! Not leftovers, all current samples. And no boob tape!


----------



## Lindzluv (Feb 21, 2013)

Have any of you ladies checked out the Poshmark App on iphone? I just found out about it through a friend! You can shop each other's closets and make $! I also found a bunch of high end products on there that we get in our boxesâ€¦ people selling them for major deals.  it's pretty great, can use the $ you make on there towards our birchboxes!!  If you decide to download that app use the code HIJXH and you get a free $5 shopping credit. Check it out!!

PS I ended up loving my birchbox this month, didnt think I would but I already used up all my nipple balm and I usually don't like the Juicy Scents but this one is nice!!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my welcome box today for my second sub. This was not a crap box at all! Not leftovers, all current samples. And no boob tape!


 That looks like a really good welcome box!


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my welcome box today for my second sub. This was not a crap box at all! Not leftovers, all current samples. And no boob tape!


Hey, the boob tape was full-size this month. At least they tried.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love that look! Gorgeous color and the sparkles on top really bring it together.


 


> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So pretty!


 Thanks guys!


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 21, 2013)

> Hey, the boob tape was full-size this month. At least they tried.


I don't wear clothes that would require tape hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 21, 2013)

Did anyone else who received the Vasanti stuff get an almost empty bottle?  Mine is like an over-sized Dr. Jart sample.  I went to try it this morning but gave up after nothing came out after a few squeezes.


----------



## goldenmeans (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else who received the Vasanti stuff get an almost empty bottle?  Mine is like an over-sized Dr. Jart sample.  I went to try it this morning but gave up after nothing came out after a few squeezes.


I would contact them about that. I got it a few months ago and it was very full.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Feb 21, 2013)

I got the Vasanti in a previous month and there wasn't much in it. I just thought the tube was too big for the product. I had to squeeze it flat to get it out, but it was worth it I really liked it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else who received the Vasanti stuff get an almost empty bottle?  Mine is like an over-sized Dr. Jart sample.  I went to try it this morning but gave up after nothing came out after a few squeezes.


 the vasanti i got a few months ago lasted me a month when using it like 3 times a week, so it was very full.


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my welcome box today for my second sub. This was not a crap box at all! Not leftovers, all current samples. And no boob tape!


 I got the same welcome box for my second sub.


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think I first heard about the Algenist 10 day supply of concentrated reconstruction serum here. I got it today. 10 - .05 oz packets totaling .5 oz. Thatis half a bottle!


I just got mine today. One of them leaked, but still, I am so psyched!


----------



## inlustro (Feb 21, 2013)

RE: the empty tubes. My Dr Jarts this month was like that too right out of the box. But I think that's cuz it shipped laying on its side and it's was kinda cold, and it's a bit thick so no matter how hard I squeezed, it was kinda like coating the one half of the tube and nothing came out. I totally thought it was empty.

Then I gave it a good few whacks against my palm and it came out no problem. Left it upright overnight and no more issues. It looks like I'll get a good 5 days out of this easy, maybe 7 if I don't keep squeezing out too much. This morning I had to wipe a little excess off the back of my hand with a napkin.


----------



## inlustro (Feb 21, 2013)

I got a sample of Dr Jarts black label this month, and I liked it but I think I like the Water Fuse more (sampled that back in September).

It's cash-in points time so I'm planning on getting the Fuse. But I remember when I tried it that, while I liked the moisture, it felt like I needed to set it or else I'd start to melt a bit.

I was looking through birchbox for a setting powder and nothing really jumped out at me. So I'm looking at Sephora's website and these three look like potentials: Sephora Collection smoothing translucent setting powder, Smashbox photo set finishing powder, or Make Up Forever super matte loose powder. Anyone have experience with these, pros/cons, yeas/nays?

Or any recommendations for birchbox shop powders?


----------



## Jackieblue (Feb 21, 2013)

This may sound totally crazy, but I like Hard Candy's Welcome Matte as my powder. It's super inexpensive so you could try that and spend the points on something else fun. One has lasted me a very long time too. I have never used the cute puff though, I always use a brush to apply it.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 21, 2013)

I love the MUFE super matte loose powder but I agree with Jackieblue that Hardcandy's powder is pretty great too!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got a sample of Dr Jarts black label this month, and I liked it but I think I like the Water Fuse more (sampled that back in September).

It's cash-in points time so I'm planning on getting the Fuse. But I remember when I tried it that, while I liked the moisture, it felt like I needed to set it or else I'd start to melt a bit.

I was looking through birchbox for a setting powder and nothing really jumped out at me. So I'm looking at Sephora's website and these three look like potentials: Sephora Collection smoothing translucent setting powder, Smashbox photo set finishing powder, or Make Up Forever super matte loose powder. Anyone have experience with these, pros/cons, yeas/nays?

Or any recommendations for birchbox shop powders?


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Feb 21, 2013)

Box 2 arrived yesterday!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box 2 arrived yesterday!


 I got this same exact box down to the head band color! Not a bad box at all! I was going to give the eye makeup remover a try tonight, but used something else before i remembered I had the lancome in the cabinet lol


----------



## meaganola (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got this same exact box down to the head band color! Not a bad box at all! I was going to give the eye makeup remover a try tonight, but used something else before i remembered I had the lancome in the cabinet lol


 The funny thing is that I got the Lancome, tried it so I could review it, liked it, decided I wanted to use up the spa water stuff that showed up in a Glossybox several months ago before continuing with the Lancome -- and now I keep forgetting about the spa water because I open the drawer they're both stored in, see the Lancome, remember that it does a better job than the spa water, and opt for the Lancome over the spa water that I really want to use up.  I guess I've found a new eye makeup remover -- at least until another one shows up in a subscription!


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Feb 22, 2013)

I received box 32:

Secret Agent Beauty Secret Lip Affair in Foreign Intelligence Flirt (the darker one)

Ghirardelli square
Juicy Couture Couture La La perfume

TIGI Rockaholic Fun Times Flexible Hairspray

Twistband headband in cocoa brown

I didn't even try the dark lip gloss because I don't wear warm colors.  When I was checking out the color online, I saw that it also comes in a beautiful pink color 'Pretty Pink Provacateur' which is available in the Birchbox shop.  So, I think I will use my points to buy that.


----------



## jkwynn (Feb 22, 2013)

My main account that received the email that it had shipped, but hasn't updated in over a week, finally updated.

It just got sent out yesterday.

Projected delivery date: Feb 26. 

Boooo.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 22, 2013)

I can't want to see which secret agent gloss I got, my best friend got the gold lip prep one that she was really hoping for (we were gonna trade if we got opposites) but it all worked out perfectly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

my boyfriend is off to LA again for the weekend so I won't be over to pick my boxes up. sadly they arrived tuesday instead of monday thanks to the holiday so they have been sitting in the mail box (well at least the one that actually went to the correct address, the other is rerouted and set so show up Friday) 

Hopefully my full size bb order is there too!


----------



## KayEss (Feb 22, 2013)

Okay, so I tried out the Skin&amp;Co in the shower (on my skin) and the rotten egg smell was nowhere to be found! The scent is kind of hippieish, like something you would buy from Kiss My Face or Tom's or something, but definitely not bad! Hooray.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Loving the large sample size too. And no packets this month! Yes!


----------



## karenX (Feb 22, 2013)

I loved the Skin &amp; Co shower gel. The scent reminded me of a cross between Orange Blossom, Guerlain Shalimar(used to be my sig scent in high school, 20 years ago. lol) and Avon's Soft Pink Bubble Bath(a scent that reminds me of when I was a kid).

Probably the best smelling thing they've sent me in the past 2 years. I always get annoyed with the fruity, younger scents I always seem to get. It's nice to get slightly herbal, slightly floral, and soft.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 22, 2013)

I agree - I like the black label, but I like the Waterfuse more. 

I rarely use a powder anymore, as I've grown to prefer a dewy look, but when I do, I just use a cheapo Covergirl loose translucent powder and it works fine for me...just as well as the more expensive ones I used to use. I honestly think that most of them perform similarly and perform the same functions, so I wouldn't splurge on an expensive powder like MUFE when I can get the CG one for around $6 or the Hard Candy for $8. I'd rather save that extra money on something fun.



> Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a sample of Dr Jarts black label this month, and I liked it but I think I like the Water Fuse more (sampled that back in September).
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaylay (Feb 22, 2013)

Darnit, getting a box I already got on my reactivated account haha I was hoping for something different. Oh well, it's stuff ill use and I guess I can't complain too much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## inlustro (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree - I like the black label, but I like the Waterfuse more.
> 
> I rarely use a powder anymore, as I've grown to prefer a dewy look, but when I do, I just use a cheapo Covergirl loose translucent powder and it works fine for me...just as well as the more expensive ones I used to use. I honestly think that most of them perform similarly and perform the same functions, so I wouldn't splurge on an expensive powder like MUFE when I can get the CG one for around $6 or the Hard Candy for $8. I'd rather save that extra money on something fun.


 You make a great point about saving the money for something more fun!  Maybe I'll check out some drugstore powders today.. cuz whoops my birchbox cart just doubled!


----------



## sinatraskitten (Feb 22, 2013)

I have an off-topic question. Arent we supposed to get a gift (keychain) for our anniversary? Feb was my anniversary month and I didnt get anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Feb 22, 2013)

> I have an off-topic question. Arent we supposed to get a gift (keychain) for our anniversary? Feb was my anniversary month and I didnt get anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I've seen where a lot of people got them after their 1 year, so in the 13th or 14th month. It seems pretty inconsistent.


----------



## sinatraskitten (Feb 22, 2013)

> I've seen where a lot of people got them after their 1 year, so in the 13th or 14th month. It seems pretty inconsistent.


 Thanks I'll keep watching for it...


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box 2 arrived yesterday!


 Just glancing at the picture, I thought the Lancome Bi-Facil said "Bleach."


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 22, 2013)

I think they stopped the key chain- hopefully you have points saved up because you should get a 25% off code


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just glancing at the picture, I thought the Lancome Bi-Facil said "Bleach."


 Well that's one way to "lighten" your skin lol


----------



## Shanny81 (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today. I got box 21. I got the nail polish in Mamba. I wanted the green because I dont really have any and already have too many reds. I also got the  twistband headband in green. I was pretty surprised with the size of the Ojon sample. I hope it works with my fine hair.


Same here.  I have fine, but thick hair so the Ojon probably won't work well for me.  Product always weighs it down and makes it greasy.  But I was really happy with the size!  I'm giving it to my friend and she'll be happy.  I was also hoping for the green nail polish.  The Mamba is fine...but red is kind of boring.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Feb 22, 2013)

Finally got my February box yesterday and was so disappointed to find that the Visanti Brighten up was empty! It was actually a pretty decent sized sample and I was excited to try it. Picked it up and thought wow that's light. Yeah, light because it was empty! Anyone else have this problem? I emailed BB, but not sure what they can do about it. Hardly worth mailing another out.

Oh well, I still love Birchbox!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my February box yesterday and was so disappointed to find that the Visanti Brighten up was empty! It was actually a pretty decent sized sample and I was excited to try it. Picked it up and thought wow that's light. Yeah, light because it was empty! Anyone else have this problem? I emailed BB, but not sure what they can do about it. Hardly worth mailing another out.
> 
> Oh well, I still love Birchbox!


 Oh that sux  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I had a similar situation with the Dr. Jart this month.  I had the teeeeeniest tiny bit in mine.  I had to email them twice, but they did give me 100 points.  (I would have preferred another sample, but I understand that it wouldn't have been worth it to them to mail it out separately!)

I hope they're able to help you out!


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my February box yesterday and was so disappointed to find that the Visanti Brighten up was empty! It was actually a pretty decent sized sample and I was excited to try it. Picked it up and thought wow that's light. Yeah, light because it was empty! Anyone else have this problem? I emailed BB, but not sure what they can do about it. Hardly worth mailing another out.
> 
> Oh well, I still love Birchbox!


 YES!!!  I had the same problem!!!  I'd be more upset about it if I didn't have a couple bottles of ExfoliKate, but I would like to try it.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 22, 2013)

> I have an off-topic question. Arent we supposed to get a gift (keychain) for our anniversary? Feb was my anniversary month and I didnt get anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Jan was my 1yr and I didn't get one either...they seem to be hit or miss.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 22, 2013)

I know I'm really late to the party this month due to my vacation but here's my disappointing box #1.

The total value of the box is just over $13 which makes this my lowest valued Birchbox to date. The nipple balm was almost empty (Dr Jart BB cream flashbacks anyone?) and my favorite items in the box were the twistband and the cheap chocolate square. Mehh.. hopefully the March box is better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 22, 2013)

wow $13 is really bad! Hope this gets you good box karma and you get an awesome one next month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TXSlainte (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else who received the Vasanti stuff get an almost empty bottle?  Mine is like an over-sized Dr. Jart sample.  I went to try it this morning but gave up after nothing came out after a few squeezes.


 Mine is almost empty, too. I got one in the Pick 2 sample pack a few months ago and it was full. I was thinking about contacting Birchbox, but I'm certain they'll just say that's how it was meant to be.


----------



## TXSlainte (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have an off-topic question. Arent we supposed to get a gift (keychain) for our anniversary? Feb was my anniversary month and I didnt get anything


 My anniversary month was November, and if I recall correctly it came at the very end of the month. It was in my mailbox when I came back from Thanksgiving.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Feb 22, 2013)

@OiiO I got the same box, I share your feelings of disappointment.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Feb 22, 2013)

Also I don't think the chocolate should count as a sample, it's ok as an "extra", but there were only 4 items not including the chocolate.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Also I don't think the chocolate should count as a sample, it's ok as an "extra", but there were only 4 items not including the chocolate.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Also I don't think the chocolate should count as a sample, it's ok as an "extra", but there were only 4 items not including the chocolate.
> ...


----------



## babycat (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think I have ever gotten a box with that many deluxe size samples from BB!!!!  My last 3-4 boxes have had small vials and foil packets as well.  So disappointing.  I don't get excited about BB at all anymore.  I am only staying for the points.  The way I figure it is if I get 5 products in each box then that is 100 points for reviewing products for every two boxes. Since 100 points = $10 then I somehow justify in my head that each box only ends up costing me $5 so it makes me less angry about the BS samples they have been sending out.


 Me too!!!!


----------



## babycat (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still have my Stila bronzer as well. Way to shimmery for day wear.


 I was so sad about that.  I felt so guilty because it's a full size product and it's Stila but yet, totally unusable for me.  I'm thinking about using it as a bronzer for my legs....


----------



## gemstone (Feb 23, 2013)

> Mine is almost empty, too. I got one in the Pick 2 sample pack a few months ago and it was full. I was thinking about contacting Birchbox, but I'm certain they'll just say that's how it was meant to be.Â


 You should definitely email them. I have emailed them a few times about a product being almost empty and every time they have sent me a replacement or gave me the credit. I got the vasanti in the past and it had some air at the top, but there shouldn't be any difference between you're two samples.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 23, 2013)

I got box 1 too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really hope my whining doesn't mess with my box karma.



> wow $13 is really bad! Hope this gets you good box karma and you get an awesome one next month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jasminexoxo (Feb 23, 2013)

Loved my Feb Birch Box!


----------



## TXSlainte (Feb 23, 2013)

> You should definitely email them. I have emailed them a few times about a product being almost empty and every time they have sent me a replacement or gave me the credit. I got the vasanti in the past and it had some air at the top, but there shouldn't be any difference between you're two samples.


 It's sad because I really love this product. I'm going to send them a pic of my almost empty tube and see what they say.


----------



## lizzie123 (Feb 23, 2013)

Any one of her wanna do a whole box swap?


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Feb 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shanny81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here.  I have fine, but thick hair so the Ojon probably won't work well for me.  Product always weighs it down and makes it greasy.  But I was really happy with the size!  I'm giving it to my friend and she'll be happy.  I was also hoping for the green nail polish.  The Mamba is fine...but red is kind of boring.


 I am waiting on my replacement box  and I'm getting a nail polish. It shows up as the teal-green color in my "Box" tab. I'll be happy to trade with you if I indeed do get that color (or any color besides red.. I really want Mamba!).

My original BB never showed up, by the way, I don't know what happened but it should have been delivered the day of the big snow storm and said that it was indeed, but I never got it. IDK what the sub of our regular mailman did with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope I get my replacement box soon. It's almost time for the march boxes already D: I know, I know. Not BB's fault. 

Too bad I'm still not getting a Skinny Chic sample &gt;.&lt; Can anyone tell me a perfume that's similar/wider known? I really want to try it but I don't want to just buy the roller ball without knowing.


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Too bad I'm still not getting a Skinny Chic sample &gt;.&lt; Can anyone tell me a perfume that's similar/wider known? I really want to try it but I don't want to just buy the roller ball without knowing.


 It's similar to DNKY Be Delicious to me, but without the heavier notes that BD dies down to after a few hours.


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 23, 2013)

> Finally got my February box yesterday and was so disappointed to find that the Visanti Brighten up was empty! It was actually a pretty decent sized sample and I was excited to try it. Picked it up and thought wow that's light. Yeah, light because it was empty! Anyone else have this problem? I emailed BB, but not sure what they can do about it. Hardly worth mailing another out. Oh well, I still love Birchbox!


 I got mine today and it was really light, I held it up and it's 1/3 full, maybe less. The bottle says 20g and googles says aprox .7 oz.. I know my beauty sample sizes to know that I wasn't given what the bottle says I should have. I'm going to take a picture and send it to the.. So disappointing. Report back what they say!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 24, 2013)

TIGI Rockaholic $7.99

1 Ghiradelli Square $.50

Couture Lala Perfume  $1

Secret Agent Beauty Secret Lip Affair $16.00

Twistband Head Band $3.16

*$28.65*

Ghiradelli Square  $.50

Vasanti Brighten Up $5.66

Jouer Matte Moisture Tint $2.23

Kerastase Masque Chroma Riche $10.16

Color Club Fiesta Collection $4

*$22.39*

Hmm, impressed with the second box because I was definitely thinking it was a low value box. I also have been loving hair masques, so those will definitely be used, and I am okay with masks being in packets since its a treatment and I never know how much of them to use if they come out of the bottle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hellopengy (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey all! I'm new to Birchbox  (just received by welcome box yesterday) so I was wondering if anyone could help me understand how the feedback surveys work (and where to find them!). Right now when I log in to my account and click on "Box", it still says "Your first box is shipping soon!". Am I looking in the right place, or does it just take a while to update?

Thank you!!

In case anyone is wondering, this is what I got:
Vasanti Brighten Up

theBalm Hot Mama

Beauty Protector detangler

Ghiradelli chocolate square

Juicy Couture purfume

Benefit They're Real Mascara (I was surprised that I got this.. It wasn't actually IN the Birchbox, it was outside, so I'm not sure if its supposed to be part of my box? It's not listed on the card either. Not complaining though because I already use this mascara and like it!)


----------



## KayEss (Feb 24, 2013)

So I showed my boyfriend the cactus color club nail polish last night and he took it from me! "I never want to see your nails that color." Was not expecting that negative of a reaction! Geez. IMO it's a fun color for occasional use, but apparently some people disagree....


----------



## OiiO (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I showed my boyfriend the cactus color club nail polish last night and he took it from me! "I never want to see your nails that color." Was not expecting that negative of a reaction! Geez. IMO it's a fun color for occasional use, but apparently some people disagree....


 Whoa! Do the same thing to him next time he's wearing something you don't like haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 24, 2013)

> So I showed my boyfriend the cactus color club nail polish last night and he took it from me! "I never want to see your nails that color." Was not expecting that negative of a reaction! Geez. IMO it's a fun color for occasional use, but apparently some people disagree....


 This would make me paint mine green as a joke to watch him freak out. Haha.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's similar to DNKY Be Delicious to me, but without the heavier notes that BD dies down to after a few hours.


 Ah, I actually did like Be Delicious when I had it a few years ago. Maybe I'll just order myself the rollerball next time after all. I'm waiting for BB to send me some sort of code or run a promo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do they send out codes past the one year mark? I can't remember if I got one or not for 1 year 3 months.. I think I did.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I showed my boyfriend the cactus color club nail polish last night and he took it from me! "I never want to see your nails that color." Was not expecting that negative of a reaction! Geez. IMO it's a fun color for occasional use, but apparently some people disagree....


 Lol why doesn't he tell you how he REALLY feels?  






I got that color and I am loving it!  I've been experimenting with adding sparkly topcoats and sheer washes of other colors. It's really versatile!

(And that being said, if my hubby ever tried to take away/forbid me from wearing a nail color, I'd wait til he fell asleep and paint his toenails with it.  But I'm vindictive and mean like that)


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol why doesn't he tell you how he REALLY feels?
> 
> ...


 Lmao!That's some creative revenge!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol why doesn't he tell you how he REALLY feels?
> 
> ...


 LOL and hide the nail polish remover.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 24, 2013)

> Lol why doesn't he tell you how he REALLY feels? Â
> 
> 
> 
> I got that color and I am loving it! Â I've been experimenting with adding sparkly topcoats and sheer washes of other colors. It's really versatile! (And that being said, if my hubby ever tried to take away/forbid me from wearing a nail color, I'd wait til he fell asleep and paint his toenails with it. Â But I'm vindictive and mean like that)


 Bahaha.. love it. One ex used to paint my nails for me..but only my feet. He was good intentioned, but not very neat lol. He even let me give him a mani pedi, which he removed promptly. But he liked the pampering and was always happy to send me to a nail salon afterward. Never complained about color choices.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL and hide the nail polish remover.


 of course!  Just in case he didn't like the color, I'd leave out some hot pink for him to cover it with 





He's never tried to tell me what color to paint/not paint my nails, he knows better, lol.  But he is really good at helping me pick out shoes!

Miss LindaJean, that is a great way to get a mani-pedi!  I may have to try it!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> of course!  Just in case he didn't like the color, I'd leave out some hot pink for him to cover it with
> 
> ...


 exactly, its a wee bit overcontrolling and a little presumptious of a man or female friend, or basically anybody other than your boss/HR to decide what colors are "appropriate" or not.

my dbf shuts up and pays for the polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3 once he let me paint his toes with SOPI Absinthe Makes The Heart because he thought it the only manly color in my 300+ collection.

Oh and I did their company logo on his ring fingers for SXSW which was a smashing success, people were obsessed and couldn't get over them.


----------



## Meggpi (Feb 24, 2013)

If you asked my boyfriend what he noticed about me when he met me, he'll tell you that I sat on a hemorrhoid pillow (broken tailbone), lit my cigarettes with a grill lighter (have since quit), and had turquoise nails.  He is endlessly amused by unconventional nail polish, and I love him for it.


----------



## msbelle (Feb 24, 2013)

I think I'm going to wait until St. Patrick's Day and try out Wild Cactus then. If I don't like it and it hasn't chipped then I'll go ahead put Halley's Comet by Orly, or something similar, over it. 
 

Some of the colors I don't like at all have ended up being a great color to use as a base for other polishes.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 24, 2013)

> of course! Â Just in case he didn't like the color, I'd leave out some hot pink for him to cover it withÂ
> 
> 
> 
> He's never tried to tell me what color to paint/not paint my nails, he knows better, lol. Â But he is really good at helping me pick out shoes! Miss LindaJean, that is a great way to get a mani-pedi! Â I may have to try it!


 Lol.. get your "couple time" on... that ex also happened to be a shopper. Hugely so! We would hit up the city for a day and shop, eat, shop some more. I had some good times with him. Come home and model our stuff for each other. Lol..


----------



## SnowLeopard (Feb 24, 2013)

> Lol.. get your "couple time" on... that ex also happened to be a shopper. Hugely so! We would hit up the city for a day and shop, eat, shop some more. I had some good times with him. Come home and model our stuff for each other. Lol..


 Omg I wish my bf was a shopper. He goes with me but thoroughly hates it. If I can find a man who loves shopping I would marry him.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg I wish my bf was a shopper. He goes with me but thoroughly hates it. If I can find a man who loves shopping I would marry him.


 The hubby hates shopping he rather stay home and have a beer. I love bringing him along because he always finds things I end up loving but would have never thought to look at myself.


----------



## KayEss (Feb 24, 2013)

I do like this toenail painting idea...he let me paint them with Zoya Skylar once and absolutely couldn't take it off (even with the remover), so I may not need to even hide anything...


----------



## LAtPoly (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The hubby hates shopping he rather stay home and have a beer. I love bringing him along because he always finds things I end up loving but would have never thought to look at myself.


 I'm lucky...hubby is a great shopping assistant.  He loves the "hunt".  Which works fab because I hate scouring racks and I am only good for 15 mins then I'm ready to go.  He'll search an entire store for my size and he'll recommend things I'd never look twice at, but then end up loving.  But he's happiest when there is a sale...then he's lethal in a store.  Sometimes after a couple hours I'm in the chair looking bored - like most husbands are usually and he's still going.

I took him wedding dress shopping with me at a nice store in San Diego and he found "the one".  I would have never had the patience to discover it.  (FYI: Michelle Roth "Marina" dress.  To. Die. For.)


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm lucky...hubby is a great shopping assistant.  He loves the "hunt".  Which works fab because I hate scouring racks and I am only good for 15 mins then I'm ready to go.  He'll search an entire store for my size and he'll recommend things I'd never look twice at, but then end up loving.  But he's happiest when there is a sale...then he's lethal in a store.  Sometimes after a couple hours I'm in the chair looking bored - like most husbands are usually and he's still going.
> 
> I took him wedding dress shopping with me at a nice store in San Diego and he found "the one".  I would have never had the patience to discover it.  (FYI: Michelle Roth "Marina" dress.  To. Die. For.)


 Lucky! My boyfriend only likes online shopping, and grocery shopping. Boo! I still haven't gotten a Valentines Day present (which I wouldn't think twice about, I really just want a kitten and a puppy in May) but he keeps insisting its going to happen. He's a silly boy.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 24, 2013)

All boys are silly..lol!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't know what it is about Color Club that just doesn't work for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've gotten 3 of their polishes from BB and the first one (mint green) stained my nails an ugly yellow, and this Wild Cactus one did the same! I never bothered trying the blue one I got but liked Wild Cactus so thought I'd give it one more try.

I was gonna let my nails breathe this week but they're so stained I ended up having to paint over them with black. I've never had this problem with any other brand of polish before.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lucky! My boyfriend only likes online shopping, and grocery shopping. Boo! I still haven't gotten a Valentines Day present (which I wouldn't think twice about, I really just want a kitten and a puppy in May) but he keeps insisting its going to happen. He's a silly boy.


lol, kinda sounds like my hubby! I teased him about a week before Valentine's Day about what I might want (cheap stuff, nothing crazy!) and he said: "Ooohh, don't you worry your pretty head about that, I already know what I'm going to get for you." and I teased him back about what he was gonna get me and kept asking..he just winked and said he knew I'd like it. Come Valentine's Day I get all excited, come home from work, presented with flowers and chocolates and he takes me to dinner (not formal, but still nice and yummy) then we come home...the whole time I'm wiggling, all excited, thinking 'any second now! any second! I wonder what it could be!'....then the day ends, we go to sleep...I wake up the next day and think...um??? I don't mean to sound pathetic, but what happened to my present? So I casually ask him a few days later and he says: "Well, you know, money is tight and I've got school and books to pay for, plus our bills." I was like...well GEEZ why did you TEASE me then?! I completely understand if money is tight and no presents this year but good grief! Don't get me all hyped up about a present then! lol


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know what it is about Color Club that just doesn't work for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've gotten 3 of their polishes from BB and the first one (mint green) stained my nails an ugly yellow, and this Wild Cactus one did the same! I never bothered trying the blue one I got but liked Wild Cactus so thought I'd give it one more try.
> 
> I was gonna let my nails breathe this week but they're so stained I ended up having to paint over them with black. I've never had this problem with any other brand of polish before.


Did you try it with a base coat?


----------



## SnowLeopard (Feb 24, 2013)

> I'm lucky...hubby is a great shopping assistant. Â He loves the "hunt". Â Which works fab because I hate scouring racks and I am only good for 15 mins then I'm ready to go. Â He'll search an entire store for my size and he'll recommend things I'd never look twice at, but then end up loving. Â But he's happiest when there is a sale...then he's lethal in a store. Â Sometimes after a couple hours I'm in the chair looking bored - like most husbands are usually and he's still going. I took him wedding dress shopping with me at a nice store in San Diego and he found "the one". Â I would have never had the patience to discover it. Â (FYI: Michelle Roth "Marina" dress. Â To. Die. For.)


 Love this.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Feb 24, 2013)

> Did you try it with a base coat?


 I never use base coats. I thought about buying one after the first Color Club "incident" but honestly I'm too lazy to add to my manicure routine when there are so many other brands out there that I'd rather buy that don't have a staining problem.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Feb 24, 2013)

@norther I would remove the polish and put a nail treatment or oil on overnight and use a base coat the next you paint them.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 24, 2013)

How often do you guys let your nails breathe?? I'm always removing a color only to put on a new one.   I recently had awful stains &amp; I use julep base coat- does this mean I should go polish free for a couple days- maybe a perfect time to try juleps oxygen treatment.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Feb 24, 2013)

I like to have polish on during the week for school, if I get stains I use oil overnight and repaint in the morning. Now that you mention it this would have been the perfect time to use the Oxygen, but I just applied 1 1/2 coats of polish for my fresh Monday nails. Now it will have to wait until wednesday/thursday but I was planning to use Freedom tonight.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How often do you guys let your nails breathe?? I'm always removing a color only to put on a new one.   I recently had awful stains &amp; I use julep base coat- does this mean I should go polish free for a couple days- maybe a perfect time to try juleps oxygen treatment.


 I *always* have my nails painted. Occasionally, I will let them 'breathe' overnight...but normally only for a few hours before I paint them again. I use Lush Lemony Flutter Cuticle Butter between every manicure, that stuff is like magic if you have staining issues. I suppose it is better to let them breathe overnight...I know some ladies who like to remove polish, apply oil or treatments, and let it sink in overnight...and that works well for them.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never use base coats. I thought about buying one after the first Color Club "incident" but honestly I'm too lazy to add to my manicure routine when there are so many other brands out there that I'd rather buy that don't have a staining problem.


I was the same way until I found a pretty fabulous base coat that seriously dries within a minute or two and makes my nail a nice smooth surface to polish on


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I *always* have my nails painted. Occasionally, I will let them 'breathe' overnight...but normally only for a few hours before I paint them again. I use Lush Lemony Flutter Cuticle Butter between every manicure, that stuff is like magic if you have staining issues. I suppose it is better to let them breathe overnight...I know some ladies who like to remove polish, apply oil or treatments, and let it sink in overnight...and that works well for them.
Same here, always painted, I use Nailtiques Formula 2 and Oxygen Nail Treatment as a "base coat" even if they are not a base coat per se. And I always moisturize my cuticles between manis.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol, kinda sounds like my hubby! I teased him about a week before Valentine's Day about what I might want (cheap stuff, nothing crazy!) and he said: "Ooohh, don't you worry your pretty head about that, I already know what I'm going to get for you." and I teased him back about what he was gonna get me and kept asking..he just winked and said he knew I'd like it. Come Valentine's Day I get all excited, come home from work, presented with flowers and chocolates and he takes me to dinner (not formal, but still nice and yummy) then we come home...the whole time I'm wiggling, all excited, thinking 'any second now! any second! I wonder what it could be!'....then the day ends, we go to sleep...I wake up the next day and think...um??? I don't mean to sound pathetic, but what happened to my present? So I casually ask him a few days later and he says: "Well, you know, money is tight and I've got school and books to pay for, plus our bills." I was like...well GEEZ why did you TEASE me then?! I completely understand if money is tight and no presents this year but good grief! Don't get me all hyped up about a present then! lol


 He doesn't even have lack of funds to blame, just literally pure laziness. He is a well intentioned lad, and I love him to death but he is of the mindset that "traditions" be it getting people things ON the actual holiday. (Got my 21st birthday present 3 weeks later, it was amazing, but so late), table manners, or anything else conventional, he calls it all arbitrary and doesn't want to pay attention to it. Woah there, sitckin it to the man!

He flew down to la last minute for a meeting on the 12th and was supposed to come back the 13th and low and behold he didn't make it back until like 9:30 on the 14th (every trip ends up being 75% longer than he thinks it will)

I told him I was fine with "skipping" valentines day, but then he gets all defensive like "no, thats not happening, i'm not going to be that guy"

like I said, boys are silly.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm lucky my husband likes shopping... He's only bored of waiting while I look at cosmetics (which always takes a while), but anything else he's there! I remember we were at Younkers on Black Friday and I was looking for a pair of boots they had on sale and the place was extremely crowded.. I could hardly find the boots I wanted, but they would either be the wrong size or wrong color, so we split and looked everywhere among the vast crowd ( I felt like we were on a mission)!



After 20 minutes of searching he screams "I got a 7 in black"!! We were both so excited!!!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 25, 2013)

Tried the Beauty Protector spray for the second time today, and I love it. I'm definitely gonna have to have more when my sample runs out. I don't have tangles, but I spray it on my damp hair out of the shower, and it helps my hair to air dry very smooth, soft, and shiny. And it smells awesome!

I don't buy the things I get in my boxes, I just use them and then wait for more samples of things to use....I've actually never tried something and said 'I have to have more of this!' ....until this hair product. Thanks Birchbox!


----------



## Kaylay (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tried the Beauty Protector spray for the second time today, and I love it. I'm definitely gonna have to have more when my sample runs out. I don't have tangles, but I spray it on my damp hair out of the shower, and it helps my hair to air dry very smooth, soft, and shiny. And it smells awesome!
> 
> I don't buy the things I get in my boxes, I just use them and then wait for more samples of things to use....I've actually never tried something and said 'I have to have more of this!' ....until this hair product. Thanks Birchbox!


 i love it too!!! smells amazing as well! and i love all the stuff it does! my hair is thin, but i have a lot of it.. and its the longest ive had it probably ever, so tangles do happen and this stuff makes combing a breeze!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tried the Beauty Protector spray for the second time today, and I love it. I'm definitely gonna have to have more when my sample runs out. I don't have tangles, but I spray it on my damp hair out of the shower, and it helps my hair to air dry very smooth, soft, and shiny. And it smells awesome!
> 
> I don't buy the things I get in my boxes, I just use them and then wait for more samples of things to use....I've actually never tried something and said 'I have to have more of this!' ....until this hair product. Thanks Birchbox!


 I love this stuff too!!  My hair is always so frizzy, and this is such an amazing multi-purpose spray!  I'm kind of hoping they include it in next month's box, by then I'll have enough points to pay for it, and then I'll get free shipping


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 25, 2013)

Has anyone with fine, oily hair tried the beauty protector?  It sounds great, but I don't want to buy some and then figure out it weighs my hair down and makes it gross.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msbelle (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm lucky my husband likes shopping... He's only bored of waiting while I look at cosmetics (which always takes a while), but anything else he's there! I remember we were at Younkers on Black Friday and I was looking for a pair of boots they had on sale and the place was extremely crowded.. I could hardly find the boots I wanted, but they would either be the wrong size or wrong color, so we split and looked everywhere among the vast crowd ( I felt like we were on a mission)!
> 
> ...



My husband goes shopping with me, too. I'm usually hunting for a specific polish, or a certain color, and he always finds it! I don't know how he does it. And he knows I like to get polish when it's on sale so if he sees something he thinks I'll like he'll bring it to me. He does that with clothes and shoes also. A few weeks ago when I was looking for shoes he found the cutest pair. I love it when he shops with me.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Feb 25, 2013)

I've emailed BB twice about the empty Visanti sample. So far no reply. I'll report back with any results. *keeping fingers crossed*


----------



## BagLady (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've emailed BB twice about the empty Visanti sample. So far no reply. I'll report back with any results. *keeping fingers crossed*


 Just a suggestion but check your points history to see if they gave  you points instead of responding.

I emailed them last week because I received the Vasanti sample on my main acct and I already received that sample in September. I never heard back from them but I checked my account today just in the off chance that they just credited me back points instead of responding to my email and they had given me points for the dupe sample so maybe try checking your account .


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Feb 25, 2013)

Good news, they just responded and they are actually sending out another sample! They said they have replacements for that item and I should have it in 10 days! So surprised they are sending out another one, but so excited that I will get to try it. It is the thing in my box that I was the most interested in trying. Woohoo!


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good news, they just responded and they are actually sending out another sample! They said they have replacements for that item and I should have it in 10 days! So surprised they are sending out another one, but so excited that I will get to try it. It is the thing in my box that I was the most interested in trying. Woohoo!


 Glad you are getting a sample since it's something you want to try. Mine was pretty full... in fact it should last a very long time! A little really goes a long way. It feels very similar to adding a little bit of baking soda to your cleanser.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Feb 25, 2013)

> Glad you are getting a sample since it's something you want to try. Mine was pretty full... in fact it should last a very long time! A little really goes a long way. It feels very similar to adding a little bit of baking soda to your cleanser.Â


 How full was yours? Mine is a little less than half full (about 3/8) and I' m trying to figure out if it is normal or I should say anything? For me too it was the single item in my box I was really excited to try!


----------



## puppyluv (Feb 25, 2013)

Mine is less than a quarter full. I guess I'll be emailing them


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm lucky...hubby is a great shopping assistant.  He loves the "hunt".  Which works fab because I hate scouring racks and I am only good for 15 mins then I'm ready to go.  He'll search an entire store for my size and he'll recommend things I'd never look twice at, but then end up loving.  But he's happiest when there is a sale...then he's lethal in a store.  Sometimes after a couple hours I'm in the chair looking bored - like most husbands are usually and he's still going.
> 
> I took him wedding dress shopping with me at a nice store in San Diego and he found "the one".  I would have never had the patience to discover it.  (FYI: Michelle Roth "Marina" dress.  To. Die. For.)


 Wow lucky girl!


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 25, 2013)

I held it up to the light and it looks like it's filled to just below where it says Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator. So maybe 1/3 full? I only used mine twice so that shouldn't have taken it down much.. like I said very little is needed.


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 25, 2013)

How long does it typically take before you can review a welcome box? I've had mine for almost a week and I still can't review my products yet.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How long does it typically take before you can review a welcome box? I've had mine for almost a week and I still can't review my products yet.


 I wasn't able to review the welcome box on my 2nd sub.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 25, 2013)

> > How long does it typically take before you can review a welcome box? I've had mine for almost a week and I still can't review my products yet.Â
> 
> 
> I wasn't able to review the welcome box on my 2nd sub.Â


 That's whack! You most certainly can review welcome boxes!


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 25, 2013)

> That's whack! You most certainly can review welcome boxes!


Maybe it's time for an email!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 25, 2013)

> > That's whack! You most certainly can review welcome boxes!
> 
> 
> Maybe it's time for an email!


 Definitely! Get those review points girl, they are yours!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 25, 2013)

> > That's whack! You most certainly can review welcome boxes!
> 
> 
> Maybe it's time for an email!


 Definitely! Get those review points girl, they are yours!


----------



## Jeaniney (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe it's time for an email!


 Definitely... I didn't even receive my welcome box for some reason -- they just never shipped it.  So my next box was free and I STILL got to review all the items in the welcome box, even though I didn't even get it.  There were 8 things to review in that box too!  So I definitely wasn't complaining. lol


----------



## puppyluv (Feb 25, 2013)

I was told by them that you don't get to review your welcome box, but from what I've seen they are pretty inconsistent about this.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 25, 2013)

> I was told by them that you don't get to review your welcome box, but from what I've seen they are pretty inconsistent about this.


 Yeah, that's a lie.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 25, 2013)

I bought my Mom and sister 6 month gift subs and they weren't able to give reviews for their first boxes. But they could do 2nd through 6th. This was last summer though. - maybe it changed.


----------



## TXSlainte (Feb 25, 2013)

I sent a Facebook message about my close-to-empty Vasanti sample. The replied immediately asking for my email - I'm hoping it's a good sign. It's one of 2 products in my box this month that I actually kept to use, so I'm disappointed that it's not up to par. 

Here's hoping.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was told by them that you don't get to review your welcome box, but from what I've seen they are pretty inconsistent about this.


 That's what they told me too. My gift sub was Dec-Feb.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was told by them that you don't get to review your welcome box, but from what I've seen they are pretty inconsistent about this.


 I was able to review my welcome box on my gift stub. Granted it was on an email address that had been my old account that I temporarily closed, so some of my products in my welcome box i couldn't review because I had already received them (it was the tili bags and juicy la fleur), so I only got like 30 points out of it. It updated later than a box normally would, so it took me a little longer than it normally would to review it. That was only a few months ago too.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 25, 2013)

Everytime i stick my two boxes together I have the perfect Birchbox.

One was missing the Chocolate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ate the other one.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was the same way until I found a pretty fabulous base coat that seriously dries within a minute or two and makes my nail a nice smooth surface to polish on


 lol I guess I'm just super stubborn! I hate changing my routine unless it's absolutely necessary.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It isn't the brand, it's the color...certain colors stain more than others. (yes, even if you wear a green from one brand that doesn't stain, and then a green from another brand that ends up staining, it's still the color). Using a base coat helps to keep the staining at bay, and also lengthens the wear of the manicure by giving the polish something to 'grab on' to, and it also protects your nails. I always use a base coat, (at least) two coats of polish, and a top coat...and I never have chipping issues with 'normal' hand use within 4 or 5 days of painting, regardless of brand, and never any staining...I also use Lush Lemony Flutter Cuticle Butter to help keep my nails clear.
I have about 20 different bottles of greens including dupes of Wild Cactus and the other green from various other brands though that I use regularly and I've never had any of those stain. I've tried Color Club twice and both times ended up with yellow-green staining. Most polishes last a good 7 days on my nails without chipping majorly, and my nails are usually in good shape - no staining or breaking/peeling. Maybe I'll try out a base coat someday but it probably won't be anytime soon lol. That cuticle butter sounds amazing though, I'll have to check it out next time I'm at the mall!

Quote: Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
@norther I would remove the polish and put a nail treatment or oil on overnight and use a base coat the next you paint them.

I probably won't remove the polish until tomorrow night at the earliest lol. Just got back home about an hour ago (it's 10PM now) and have been at work/uni since 7AM, a few more minutes of browsing MUT and I'm going to melt into my bed haha.


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Feb 26, 2013)

> I don't know what it is about Color Club that just doesn't work for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've gotten 3 of their polishes from BB and the first one (mint green) stained my nails an ugly yellow, and this Wild Cactus one did the same! I never bothered trying the blue one I got but liked Wild Cactus so thought I'd give it one more try. I was gonna let my nails breathe this week but they're so stained I ended up having to paint over them with black. I've never had this problem with any other brand of polish before.


 I had the same thing happen. I found a solution by accident. I painted my nails a very neutral color (with a clear top coat) and realized I could still see that dreaded green stain underneath the paint. So, I removed the polish and when I did it picked up the green stain with it. Viola! It was all gone! Kind of pain ...and inadvertent ...but it worked!


----------



## page5 (Feb 26, 2013)

I was in Marshall's last weekend and saw some Tigi hair products which were co-branded Bedhead. Same packaging but both brand names are on the label. Is Bedhead just changing the name of their product line?


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How long does it typically take before you can review a welcome box? I've had mine for almost a week and I still can't review my products yet.


 Mine still says my first box will be shipping soon. Hopefully it changes soon so I can start hoarding points on that account.


----------



## DragonChick (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was in Marshall's last weekend and saw some Tigi hair products which were co-branded Bedhead. Same packaging but both brand names are on the label. Is Bedhead just changing the name of their product line?


 They've always been Tigi AFAIK. It's just a product line, I've seen Bedhead next to plain Tigi next to Catwalk (also Tigi) on store shelves.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyJenJen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had the same thing happen. I found a solution by accident. I painted my nails a very neutral color (with a clear top coat) and realized I could still see that dreaded green stain underneath the paint. So, I removed the polish and when I did it picked up the green stain with it. Viola! It was all gone! Kind of pain ...and inadvertent ...but it worked!


 My friend had the same problem and scrubbed her hands with a lemon and it worked.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 26, 2013)

> My friend had the same problem and scrubbed her hands with a lemon and it worked.


 I sometimes mix baking soda and hydrogen peroxide into a paste, cover my nails or just hold them in the goo for a few minutes, and then scrub off.


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm put the green polish on yesterday (I have no green polish, i'm cool toned and most greens make me look sick) and keep being surprised at how.. loud.. It is. LOL


----------



## TXSlainte (Feb 26, 2013)

I sent Birchbox a message on Facebook and was messages back today. Not only are they sending another Vasanti, the response time was so much quicker than email!!


----------



## hellopengy (Feb 26, 2013)

For those that were having a problem with reviewing your welcome box, I emailed Birchbox and they fixed it (they said it was a technical error on their end). So I'd try emailing if you haven't yet.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hellopengy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those that were having a problem with reviewing your welcome box, I emailed Birchbox and they fixed it (they said it was a technical error on their end). So I'd try emailing if you haven't yet.


 I emailed them to see. It doesn't even show up in my history as receiving a welcome box. My history shows the regular Jan &amp; Feb boxes, but not the welcome box I received in December.


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 26, 2013)

I got my first box today!

I'm not super impressed, but I'll give them a couple more months and honestly I love the points system and I will use all the items so its fine 

I got:

Dr Jart Black Label BB Cream. I had wanted to try one of these so I was really excited! It seems like the right color for me too.

Nicole Richie Perfume Sample. I love perfume samples and this smells good, so I'll definatly be using it!

Chocolate Square. I always have a bag of these at home, so I love this!

FusionBeauty Lash Fusion XL black mascara. I love getting mascara because I am always looking for a good black mascara so this will totally get used. Plus the sample size I believe is valued at $12 so thats more then the cost of the box and I will use it! I tried it when I got it and it just makes my lashes darker and more fuller, not really longer, so even though I won't buy it I'll use it, because it is nice for a natural look.

Vasanti Brighten Up! Face Rejuvenator. It's a cleanser. It sucks that it was half empty, but its still a nice size sample. I'm going to use this tonight after I take my makeup off. It smells amazing!
I'm looking forward to next month and I hope its as good or better then this month!


----------



## g0ldylox1 (Feb 27, 2013)

I just got a gift sub to BB... I'm so excited for my first box! I get sample society and glossy USA... Yay for another box of surprises!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm tempted to get something...


----------



## meaganola (Feb 27, 2013)

> I'm tempted to get something...


 If you want to use points, spend no actual money, and get the bare minimum on this one, you will need to order $37.50 worth of stuff, including an item with free shipping. This will cost you 300 points. I haven't tried it yet to see if a pick-two freebie is considered as part of the base order amount.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 27, 2013)

I was going to use the code to order the bi facil make up remover because I used all mine up...but I can't find anything I want/need to add to use the coupon so I'm just not going to bother and I'll go get neutrogena make up remover. This is an odd feeling lol.


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm thinking of ordering the beauty protector hair spray because it is so my HG hair product. But I'd have to add something small to it to use the code and don't know what to add. &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 27, 2013)

When in doubt, add chocolate lol


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> When in doubt, add chocolate lol


Good thought. Debating between that and the green color club polish from this month Decided to get the caldrea hand soap instead because I don't need green nail polish or extra calories, but I am running out of hand soap in my bathroom! Yeah, it's a little more, but it's worth it. I think. Aughh


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm thinking of ordering the beauty protector hair spray because it is so my HG hair product. But I'd have to add something small to it to use the code and don't know what to add. &gt;.&lt;


 Awesome stuff. I broke down and had to buy it. I have been searching for years for a product like this. Now my HG hair product... Which means it will be discontinued in the next few months. lol


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Awesome stuff. I broke down and had to buy it. I have been searching for years for a product like this. Now my HG hair product... Which means it will be discontinued in the next few months. lol


Birchbox exclusive terrifies me. Because I can't find it anywhere else. Had to buy.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Good thought. Debating between that and the green color club polish from this month Decided to get the caldrea hand soap instead because I don't need green nail polish or extra calories, but I am running out of hand soap in my bathroom! Yeah, it's a little more, but it's worth it. I think. Aughh


 I LOVE the Caldrea hand soaps! So much so that I bought a Caldrea dish soap too and I love that! Even though I don't do dishes, it smells nice when my boyfriend does.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Awesome stuff. I broke down and had to buy it. I have been searching for years for a product like this. Now my HG hair product... Which means it will be discontinued in the next few months. lol


 How do you use it and what benefits does it have for you? I know it's marketed as a detangler, but I think people were trying it for different things. I use it on my wet hair so it's easier to comb and let it air dry and it makes my hair super soft and shiney.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you use it and what benefits does it have for you? I know it's marketed as a detangler, but I think people were trying it for different things. I use it on my wet hair so it's easier to comb and let it air dry and it makes my hair super soft and shiney.


 I use it on the third day after I wash it, when it has really started to tangle.  It has been the only thing so far that has helped my hair look nice after combing it, and keeps the wave looking nice. (usually my hair gets crazy looking if I try to comb it at all once it dries, and usually at this point I have to put it up).


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 27, 2013)

I love the detangler because a) I fight with my hair and tangles 24/7 as it cannot decide on a texture to save it's life and B) it holds my curls. Before, I'd brush my hair and it'd be all awkward and between wavy and straight, when I'd started with natural curls. Now I stay curly!


----------



## KayEss (Feb 27, 2013)

I went for the 20% off code! I didn't get the protector in my February box but after hearing you guys rave I needed to try it. If it's a Birchbox exclusive obviously I won't be able to find it cheaper anywhere else. Also, free shipping! Then I added a baggu backpack in the canvas color. $55.95 but with the coupon (-11.19) and my points (-$30) it's less than $15!


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dear Bank Account,

I'm sorry.

Love,

Kate


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you use it and what benefits does it have for you? I know it's marketed as a detangler, but I think people were trying it for different things. I use it on my wet hair so it's easier to comb and let it air dry and it makes my hair super soft and shiney.


 I use it when my hair is wet. It helps the wet combing. After my hair is dry it is usually dry, frizzy and dull looking but not when I use the beauty protector. It lays nice, no frizz and dryness. I like that I can get this without the weight or stiffness I get with a lot of hair products.

My hair is a thick, wavy, coarse, dry, frizzy mess.


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dear Bank Account,
> 
> ...


hahaha  I see this and picture all our bank accounts/ credit cards getting together to talk about how abused they are.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> hahaha  I see this and picture all our bank accounts/ credit cards getting together to talk about how abused they are.


 They have their own forum where their "most recent purchases" topic is where they talk about how they have been abused recently - doesn't seem too different from ours, which reminds me of an AA meeting.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 27, 2013)

Nooo!  You ladies are the 



!!  I'm supposed to be saving my points on both accounts, and now you're all saying things like "HG product" and "Birchbox exclusive".  I can't take it!  I even just bought the Ojon Restorative Treatment from Sephora and don't have tangly hair, but even though I didn't get a sample of it I feel like I have to buy the Beauty Protector...

Does anyone know how it works on fine, straight hair?


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 27, 2013)

For those of you who are in love with the Eyeko liners...they have all of the colors in stock now on BB's website.  I figured this would be the appropriate place to mention it...since there's a discount code up there somewhere.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I picked up brown and navy.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you who are in love with the Eyeko liners...they have all of the colors in stock now on BB's website.  I figured this would be the appropriate place to mention it...since there's a discount code up there somewhere.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I picked up brown and navy.


 I think my wallet is getting ready to run away from me at this point lol.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 27, 2013)

My wallet *should* run off and hide for the sake of all the clutter in my apartment: I'm getting a sizable annual bonus Friday! Whoo!


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you who are in love with the Eyeko liners...they have all of the colors in stock now on BB's website.  I figured this would be the appropriate place to mention it...since there's a discount code up there somewhere.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I picked up brown and navy.


 I've wanted to try the purple for a while, but I don't know how light it is.  I like the purple Urban Decay eyeliners I have and I like the Eyeko formula, but I wouldn't want a light or bright purple.  The little scribble on the BB website makes it seem pretty light...


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They have their own forum where their "most recent purchases" topic is where they talk about how they have been abused recently - doesn't seem too different from ours, which reminds me of an AA meeting.


I am not looking at the thread. I do not need anymore ideas. Run wallet RUN!!


----------



## inlustro (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've wanted to try the purple for a while, but I don't know how light it is.  I like the purple Urban Decay eyeliners I have and I like the Eyeko formula, but I wouldn't want a light or bright purple.  The little scribble on the BB website makes it seem pretty light...


 I got the purple in a previous box, it's a very dark purple, not light or bright. I almost mistook it for black in low-lighting. In brighter light the purple is probably much more noticeable.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 27, 2013)

Ahh!  Why is it that my order comes to $21.00 and it wants to use 300 of my 400 points??    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the purple in a previous box, it's a very dark purple, not light or bright. I almost mistook it for black in low-lighting. In brighter light the purple is probably much more noticeable.


 Oh dear!  It appears as though the purple Eyeko eyeliner has hopped into my basket.  How on earth did that happen?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 27, 2013)

> Ahh! Â Why is it that my order comes to $21.00 and it wants to use 300 of my 400 points?? Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 To use 200 u have to be under $20. If you're over $20, go up to $30 and use 300 pts.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 27, 2013)

> To use 200 u have to be under $20. If you're over $20, go up to $30 and use 300 pts.


 Even better: go up to $37.50, use the 20off code, and get charged 300 points.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 27, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Quote:Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

To use 200 u have to be under $20. If you're over $20, go up to $30 and use 300 pts.


Even better: go up to $37.50, use the 20off code, and get charged 300 points.


That's what I meant lol....make your total after the discount code either 20 or 30 so they don't take more points than you're gonna use


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Feb 27, 2013)

It's a good thing I watch this trade, otherwise I wouldn't know about the 20off code (for some reason I never get those offers)! Anyway, you guys are such enablers that I had to order the beauty protector without having even tried it, along with the shea terra black soap that I've been lurking for the past year... and, I actually remembered to include the pick 2 sample pack this time! Not bad!!


----------



## inlustro (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh dear!  It appears as though the purple Eyeko eyeliner has hopped into my basket.  How on earth did that happen?


 Lol it's a mystery!


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's a good thing I watch this trade, otherwise I wouldn't know about the 20off code (for some reason I never get those offers)! Anyway, you guys are such enablers that I had to order the beauty protector without having even tried it, along with the shea terra black soap that I've been lurking for the past year... and, I actually remembered to include the pick 2 sample pack this time! Not bad!!


 You will not be disappointed with the Shea Terra. My favorite cleanser ever.


----------



## inlustro (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you use it and what benefits does it have for you? I know it's marketed as a detangler, but I think people were trying it for different things. I use it on my wet hair so it's easier to comb and let it air dry and it makes my hair super soft and shiney.


 I've only used it about 3 times so far, each time a little differently. One time I spritzed just a bit on dry, washed-yesterday hair to tame static and flyaways that frame my face. And it smells awesome. Another time I used a little more on damp, freshly washed hair and then immediately put my hair up into a bun, pulled the bun out about an hour later and let air dry. My hair, which is normally stick straight, took a little curl and also smelled awesome. Then another time, I used it on damp hair again but left it down and let airdry. It was less wavy than before but still had a nice flow and "drape" to it, and also smelled awesome.

The smell, it's like I keep getting a little whiff of vacation.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you use it and what benefits does it have for you? I know it's marketed as a detangler, but I think people were trying it for different things. I use it on my wet hair so it's easier to comb and let it air dry and it makes my hair super soft and shiney.


 I have virulently healthy hair, so I've stopped using conditioner.  I wash my hair every day (allergies like whoa = I have to wash out the smoke, pollen, mold, etc., out every night so I don't sleep with my face smushed against all of those cooties), but even in the middle of winter, I only needed a touch of hair oil/serum every other day or so, and now that it's not bitterly cold and dry, I've started using this stuff as a leave-in conditioner instead of oil/serum since those are just a little bit too heavy for me now that it's warming up.  I wash my hair in the shower, towel-dry, flip my head over, give my hair a few spritzes all over, run my fingers through a few times to distribute the spray through my hair, let it air dry (no blow drying or any other heat appliances over here!  I figure that counteracts the fact that I wash my hair every single day), and then brush it once it's dry (tangling is not an issue for me).  I'll be ordering a bottle of this stuff as soon as I get the rest of the order sorted out since I want to use that 20% off code, too!

(I washed my hair last night and didn't use this spray afterwards, and my hair -- fine, thick, and more or less straight with _That Girl_-era Marlo Thomas-esque flips at the ends that caused a cartoonist friend to inform me, "You look like a cartoon character!" when it was being particularly flippant one night -- was *poofy* once it dried, so it helps tame *that* situation down as well.  I can't decide whether this is good or bad, although *nothing* stops the flipping.)


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks so much for posting the 20% off code! Just got a Clarisonic Mia, Shea Terra Cleanser and pick two pack for $48!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks so much for posting the 20% off code! Just got a Clarisonic Mia, Shea Terra Cleanser and pick two pack for $48!


 Thats a great deal.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks to whoever suggested cutting open the (pretty much empty) Dr. Jart samples... with the help of some Cirque du Soleil acrobatics and archaeological excavating tools, I managed to extract juuuust enough to cover my face.  Kudos to Birchbox for getting the shade right, but I'm definitely sticking with Missha.  Dr. Jart is much harder to blend, and (to me, anyway) had less coverage. 

But yay for being able to actually try my sample!  That was just too much work!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks to whoever suggested cutting open the (pretty much empty) Dr. Jart samples... with the help of some Cirque du Soleil acrobatics and archaeological excavating tools, I managed to extract juuuust enough to cover my face.  Kudos to Birchbox for getting the shade right, but I'm definitely sticking with Missha.  Dr. Jart is much harder to blend, and (to me, anyway) had less coverage.
> 
> But yay for being able to actually try my sample!  That was just too much work!


 I liked Dr. Jart, but you are right it has a bit less coverage than Missha, for sure!


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 28, 2013)

Dr jart is best applied with a damp ripped sponge. It blends effortlessly! Missha had great coverage but left me looking dry and chalky where as dr jart leaves my skin dewy. Loving it!!


----------



## kelley (Feb 28, 2013)

so up until today i've been able to get ~3-4 applications from my dr. jart sample.  i also decided to cut mine open &amp; see what was inside since i couldnt squeeze anymore out.  holy cow, i had enough in there for at least another 2-3 applications.  glad i did that since the full-size i ordered won't be here for a few more days yet.

also, i've seen missha mentioned quite a few times before.  i tried looking online &amp; they seem to have many variations.  where do you guys buy yours and what kind do you get?  my interest is piqued!


----------



## kelley (Feb 28, 2013)

also, i just remember that i had a dream last night that my march birchbox came with 2 jouer's in the darkest shade (i'm super pale) and probably about 20 juicy perfume samples.  my brain is obviously trying to use other people's complaints i've read against me, but it actually didn't upset me that much.  but i did plot to contact birchbox anyway in effort to get a free 100 points.  maybe that's what its like in the mind-set of the complainers.  hahaha.

also, off-topic, but the light of my life at the moment: this morning i got 2nd row center tickets to see Aziz Ansari &lt;3 :]


----------



## inlustro (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kelley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so up until today i've been able to get ~3-4 applications from my dr. jart sample.  i also decided to cut mine open &amp; see what was inside since i couldnt squeeze anymore out.  holy cow, i had enough in there for at least another 2-3 applications.  glad i did that since the full-size i ordered won't be here for a few more days yet.


 Good to know! I'm on my 5th application of the Dr. Jart sample, using a pea-sized amount each time. Just ordered a full size, so I'll try the cut-top method to get me through the wait.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kelley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> also, off-topic, but the light of my life at the moment: this morning i got 2nd row center tickets to see Aziz Ansari &lt;3 :]


 super jelly.


----------



## kelley (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good to know! I'm on my 5th application of the Dr. Jart sample, using a pea-sized amount each time. Just ordered a full size, so I'll try the cut-top method to get me through the wait.


  :]  I just put mine in a ziploc baggy after because I  had no idea what to do with it.  I've been a bit more generous with my sample-usage (make sure I give a little extra to cover my dark circles &amp; to adequately make my freckle-face chill out).  Hopefully if theres any dry-age with my now cut open sample I can just mix a little water in to reconstitute and it will be usable...??  haha :/

Maybe try a clip or something when you do it and try to start the cut towards the top and cut away more as needed.  I cut mine right smack-dab in the middle, which obviously makes it super awkward to preserve... i just honestly was not expecting that much to be left at all when i did it. oh well, live &amp; learn, etc!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kelley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

so up until today i've been able to get ~3-4 applications from my dr. jart sample.  i also decided to cut mine open &amp; see what was inside since i couldnt squeeze anymore out.  holy cow, i had enough in there for at least another 2-3 applications.  glad i did that since the full-size i ordered won't be here for a few more days yet.

also, i've seen missha mentioned quite a few times before.  i tried looking online &amp; they seem to have many variations.  where do you guys buy yours and what kind do you get?  my interest is piqued!
There's actually a deal to get a full-size tube of Missha free if you're a first-time buyer from their site.  We made a thread of it (we were taking over the Ipsy Feb thread with all of the enabling ) with details on how to get it (you have to order one other item and pay the $9 shipping fee, but a lot of us just got a $2 clearance eyeshadow, so approx $11 for an eyeshadow and full-size BB cream... pretty awesome!)  They only send it in one color though (#21, I believe) which is for fair skin.  I have used it several times over the past month and I'm blown away by how amazingly it deals with my combination skin.  For people with dry skin (like Miss Jamie P) it doesn't work so well, but as long as I put moisturizer on my cheeks before applying, it lasts all day and totally controls my oily t-zone!  (Sorry, I may sound like an infomercial, but I'm so in love with this stuff!)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132731/missha-fans


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kelley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> :]  I just put mine in a ziploc baggy after because I  had no idea what to do with it.  I've been a bit more generous with my sample-usage (make sure I give a little extra to cover my dark circles &amp; to adequately make my freckle-face chill out).  Hopefully if theres any dry-age with my now cut open sample I can just mix a little water in to reconstitute and it will be usable...??  haha :/
> 
> Maybe try a clip or something when you do it and try to start the cut towards the top and cut away more as needed.  I cut mine right smack-dab in the middle, which obviously makes it super awkward to preserve... i just honestly was not expecting that much to be left at all when i did it. oh well, live &amp; learn, etc!


 If you cut the tube off anywhere in the middle (just not at the very top), you can fit the top half over the bottom.  Since the top and bottom overlap, the contents inside don't dry out.


----------



## murflegirl (Feb 28, 2013)

Pretty pumped, with the 20% off deal plus my 900 points I got a new Clarisonic brush head, the Dr Jart+ premium BB cream, a new Eyeko liner, a tweezerman travel nail kit, and the Shea Terra Bananas &amp; Baobabs shea butter for $4.00. Heck yes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaimelesmots (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pretty pumped, with the 20% off deal plus my 900 points I got a new Clarisonic brush head, the Dr Jart+ premium BB cream, a new Eyeko liner, a tweezerman travel nail kit, and the Shea Terra Bananas &amp; Baobabs shea butter for $4.00. Heck yes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Wow! That's quite a haul!!

I'm trying to save up my points too. So far I'm just under 600. I haven't decided what to spend them on yet


----------



## inlustro (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you cut the tube off anywhere in the middle (just not at the very top), you can fit the top half over the bottom.  Since the top and bottom overlap, the contents inside don't dry out.


 I was just wondering if that would work, good to know -- thanks!


----------



## kelley (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's actually a deal to get a full-size tube of Missha free if you're a first-time buyer from their site.  We made a thread of it (we were taking over the Ipsy Feb thread with all of the enabling ) with details on how to get it (you have to order one other item and pay the $9 shipping fee, but a lot of us just got a $2 clearance eyeshadow, so approx $11 for an eyeshadow and full-size BB cream... pretty awesome!)  They only send it in one color though (#21, I believe) which is for fair skin.  I have used it several times over the past month and I'm blown away by how amazingly it deals with my combination skin.  For people with dry skin (like Miss Jamie P) it doesn't work so well, but as long as I put moisturizer on my cheeks before applying, it lasts all day and totally controls my oily t-zone!  (Sorry, I may sound like an infomercial, but I'm so in love with this stuff!)
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132731/missha-fans


 OMG thank you very much!  that's so cool!  i'm checking out now!


----------



## kelley (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you cut the tube off anywhere in the middle (just not at the very top), you can fit the top half over the bottom.  Since the top and bottom overlap, the contents inside don't dry out.


 oh, great!  i never thought of that!  thank you! :]


----------



## msbelle (Feb 28, 2013)

Okay after reading the reviews I had to go ahead and order the Protect &amp; Detangle. Now I'll probably get it in a box   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also went ahead and got the Lulu Organics Lavender + Clary Sage hair powder. I love that scent. So much for saving up my points but this was a great deal with the code and free shipping.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 28, 2013)

I just snagged a bottle of the hair protect spray as well, plus that new gorgeous light blue Deborah Lippmann polish -- and I paid *actual money*! I have the points, but I also have the money right now (yay, annual bonus!), so I'll hang on to the points until I am broke, bummed, and in need of new toys.


----------



## lovepink (Mar 1, 2013)

Yay my friend got her gift sub and it looked pretty awesome!  Vastanti, Detangler/Leave in Conditioner, Couture Lala, Ghiradelli and Hot Mama blush!  I am glad they have stepped up their welcome box game!  Or maybe knowing her she is just lucky!  Bring on March!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 1, 2013)

> Yay my friend got her gift sub and it looked pretty awesome! Â Vastanti, Detangler/Leave in Conditioner, Couture Lala, Ghiradelli and Hot Mama blush! Â I am glad they have stepped up their welcome box game! Â Or maybe knowing her she is just lucky! Â Bring on March!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I gifted myself a second sub and was thrilled that was my welcome box too. What a relief that nothing made me cringe..


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 1, 2013)

My Vasanti was maybe only 1/3 full.. I emailed a picture to them and they are mailing out another tube. She said that air is usually in there so the tube wont explode. That made me laugh, i know my sample sizes and that there is a bit of air in them but there is no way that 1/3 a tube = .7oz of product. lol. She also nicely said something along the lines of 'and if this new one is only partially filled then at least when combined, you will have enough product.' I really like the Vasanti, I hope this one is filled more although I am guessing it won't be.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 1, 2013)

I gifted myself a 2nd box and got the same things. The Vasanti is wonderful stuff. I have already raved about the Beauty Protector so I won't bore you with those details. Can't wait till next month!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 1, 2013)

> My Vasanti was maybe only 1/3 full.. I emailed a picture to them and they are mailing out another tube. She said that air is usually in there so the tube wont explode. That made me laugh, i know my sample sizes and that there is a bit of air in them but there is no way that 1/3 a tube = .7oz of product. lol. She also nicely said something along the lines of 'and if this new one is only partially filled then at least when combined, you will have enough product.' I really like the Vasanti, I hope this one is filled more although I am guessing it won't be.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Well that was a very sassy and smartalecky thing for her to say....yeesh


----------



## gemstone (Mar 1, 2013)

> My Vasanti was maybe only 1/3 full.. I emailed a picture to them and they are mailing out another tube. She said that air is usually in there so the tube wont explode. That made me laugh, i know my sample sizes and that there is a bit of air in them but there is no way that 1/3 a tube = .7oz of product. lol. She also nicely said something along the lines of 'and if this new one is only partially filled then at least when combined, you will have enough product.' I really like the Vasanti, I hope this one is filled more although I am guessing it won't be.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Weird! I know that the vasanti at the correct weight DOES have quite a bit of air in it (I weighed mine when it first came out), but I have two samples and both were probably 2/3 full AT least for .7 oz


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 1, 2013)

> Weird! I know that the vasanti at the correct weight DOES have quite a bit of air in it (I weighed mine when it first came out), but I have two samples and both were probably 2/3 full AT least for .7 oz


 This is what I sent BB.. :-S.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is what I sent BB.. :-S.


Oh goodness....that's crazy. I've used mine 4 times and it still feels quite full!


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 1, 2013)

> Oh goodness....that's crazy. I've used mine 4 times and it still feels quite full!


 That was straight out of the box, no uses. Crazy huh! I have since used it a few times and feel like it hasn't gone down much (yay!) but I know that isn't .7 oz..


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 1, 2013)

That was how full mine was as well. I didn't email though. There is plenty of use in it so I'm happy.


----------



## inlustro (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is what I sent BB.. :-S.


 Honestly a lot of moisturizers I get straight from Sephora are about that full, maybe just slightly more.  I think most of the open-from-the-bottom type tubes of product like that are less-than-full.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 1, 2013)

I was finally able to try the Vasanti and my first thought upon applying it was, "this is *glorious*!"  This product might be giving my ExfoliKate a run for its money.


----------



## TXSlainte (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is what I sent BB.. :-S.


 That's about what mine looked like, although mine was filled to just the top of the bottom print. I got one in a Pick 2 in December, and it had much more product. Birchbox is sending a replacement, which I really appreciate. 

I gave away 3 of my 5 samples this month, and this was one of the 2 I will use, which is basically why I emailed. If they had followed my profile and not sent green polish and curly hair stuff I might not have minded as much. But they didn't and I did.


----------



## TXSlainte (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Honestly a lot of moisturizers I get straight from Sephora are about that full, maybe just slightly more.  I think most of the open-from-the-bottom type tubes of product like that are less-than-full.


 If I saw this for sale, there is no way I'd purchase a less-than-half-filled product.


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 1, 2013)

If these had seals and were half full, would you still complain? I'm just wondering. I hope that doesn't sound rude-wasn't sure how to word it.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If these had seals and were half full, would you still complain? I'm just wondering. I hope that doesn't sound rude-wasn't sure how to word it.


 I wouldn't because that would mean I can actually sell them on ebay and not have my customers wonder whether or not they just got a half-used product.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If these had seals and were half full, would you still complain? I'm just wondering. I hope that doesn't sound rude-wasn't sure how to word it.


 I would only complain if I also had a similarly sized item that was much more full.  For example, If I had 2 tubes of product, both of them marked 0.7 oz, and one was full, and the other was only 1/3 to 1/2 full, I would complain, whether it was sealed or not.  

A seal, to me, would only indicate that the item had not been previously used.  It wouldn't indicate that I actually had the correct amount of product.


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 1, 2013)

> I would only complain if I also had a similarly sized item that was much more full. Â For example, If I had 2 tubes of product, both of them marked 0.7 oz, and one was full, and the other was only 1/3 to 1/2 full, I would complain, whether it was sealed or not. Â  A seal, to me, would only indicate that the item had not been previously used. Â It wouldn't indicate that I actually had the correct amount of product. Â


That makes complete sense.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## inlustro (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I saw this for sale, there is no way I'd purchase a less-than-half-filled product.


 It quite wasn't as empty as the one pictured, it would have been to about the bottom of the word "Brighten" so maybe just over the 1/2way mark?  And I didn't realize until I got home and started using it.  But I buy the "it's supposed to be filled with some air" explanation, for these flip-cap-on-the-bottom types particularly, just maybe not _thaaaat much_.

Actually, I'm looking at the pic above more closely now that I'm at home, and what I thought before was just the continuation of the tube is looking more like where the tube stops/cap begins so that means there's less product than I initially thought. That probably pushes it over the acceptable tipping point and so I agree, I wouldn't purchase something like that. With the one I got from Sephora, I rationalized that with the top seamed, it's halfway filled by height but probably much more by volume.


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 2, 2013)

> It quite wasn't Â as empty as the one pictured, it would have been to about the bottom of the word "Brighten" so maybe just over the 1/2way mark? Â And I didn't realize until I got home and started using it. Â But I buy the "it's supposed to be filled with some air" explanation, for these flip-cap-on-the-bottom types particularly, just maybe notÂ _thaaaat much_. Actually, I'm looking at the pic above more closely now that I'm at home, and what I thought before was just the continuation of the tube is looking more like where the tube stops/cap begins so that means there's less product than I initially thought. That probably pushes it over the acceptable tipping point and so I agree, I wouldn't purchase something like that. With the one I got from Sephora, I rationalized that with the top seamed, it's halfway filled by height but probably much more by volume. Â


 It's my picture, just above my thumb is where the bottom of cap is.. It really was about 1/3 full and there was no seal. I agree with what you're saying, 1/3 of a tube (or slightly less) of anything, is not something I would ever purchase. I'm using it but would be uncomfortable trading it.. It looks like it was used due to lack of product,


----------



## stefsteranne (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Ladies!  I'm new to the board, though I've always been an observer.  I finally caved and joined because frankly, I need to voice some concerns I have and I'd like to know I'm not crazy and that other people feel the same way!

Since I started with Birchbox, about a year ago, the quality of the box (in my opinion) has been on a steady decline.  My very first box was filled with truly Deluxe samples of great products, and usually I had 5 great sized samples and an "extra".  But the last few months have been beyond disappointing!  Only 4 samples and an "extra" which is usually just a small piece of chocolate I can get at my local corner store for 25 cents.  Does anyone else feel like this?

I was reading the earlier posts and I saw the picture of the Vasanti bottle that was definitely more less than full and I had this same problem with the Dr. Jarts Black BB cream I received in my box.  It was barely enough for one application! 

The point of a deluxe sample and subscribing is to be able to really "sample the product" but how can you do that when it's barely enough for one use?  

Sorry, I know I'm ranting but I'm just so disappointed!

Last thing, I promise!  To all the ladies out there who got a foil packet of Miss Jessie's, you can log onto the Miss Jessie's site and pick 2 samples for free and they will even send them out to you for free!  If you like Miss Jessie, which I do because of the travel size I received earlier on in my birchbox subscription, I'd recommend going directly to their site and checking it out!  They'll send you 2 samples with no purchase necessary!

Help me out ladies, I can't be the only one right? =|


----------



## TXSlainte (Mar 4, 2013)

I got my replacement Vasanti in the mail today. It's a little over half full, which is a significantly more product than in my original. And it got here speedy quick!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 4, 2013)

> Hi Ladies! Â I'm new to the board, though I've always been an observer. Â I finally caved and joined because frankly, I need to voice some concerns I have and I'd like to know I'm not crazy and that other people feel the same way! Since I started with Birchbox, about a year ago, the quality of the box (in my opinion) has been on a steady decline. Â My very first box was filled with truly Deluxe samples of great products, and usually I had 5 great sized samples and an "extra". Â But the last few months have been beyond disappointing! Â Only 4 samples and an "extra" which is usually just a small piece of chocolate I can get at my local corner store for 25 cents. Â Does anyone else feel like this? I was reading the earlier posts and I saw the picture of the Vasanti bottle that was definitely more less than full and I had this same problem with the Dr. Jarts Black BB cream I received in my box. Â It was barely enough for one application!Â  The point of a deluxe sample and subscribing is to be able to really "sample the product" but how can you do that when it's barely enough for one use? Â  Sorry, I know I'm ranting but I'm just so disappointed! Last thing, I promise! Â To all the ladies out there who got a foil packet of Miss Jessie's, you can log onto the Miss Jessie's site and pick 2 samples for free and they will even send them out to you for free! Â If you like Miss Jessie, which I do because of the travel size I received earlier on in my birchbox subscription, I'd recommend going directly to their site and checking it out! Â They'll send you 2 samples with no purchase necessary! Help me out ladies, I can't be the only one right? =|


 You're not entirely alone...I've only received two boxes but I have yet to be impressed, especially with the whole 5th chocolate item. The only thing that made that OK with me was that I could review it for points (as dumb as that felt lol)


----------



## mirandamanda (Mar 4, 2013)

I just received my Feb box (I think it was 22?) and the Lancome mascara has a smell to it. This is the same mascara that was in the Sephora ItKits a few months back and one of the Lancome mascaras I received back then had this same smell so I didn't put on my trade thread. The other didn't have a smell to it at all. (I had a mascara that had the same smell when I was in high school, I kept it for the longest time because it had pretty Avon packaging.) But now I don't even want to use it, it smells like it's gone bad and that sucks for me because in the same box, the Skin&amp;Co. body gel spilled. Has anyone else who received the mascara gotten one like mine? Is it _supposed_ to smell bad?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my Feb box (I think it was 22?) and the Lancome mascara has a smell to it. This is the same mascara that was in the Sephora ItKits a few months back and one of the Lancome mascaras I received back then had this same smell so I didn't put on my trade thread. The other didn't have a smell to it at all. (I had a mascara that had the same smell when I was in high school, I kept it for the longest time because it had pretty Avon packaging.) But now I don't even want to use it, it smells like it's gone bad and that sucks for me because in the same box, the Skin&amp;Co. body gel spilled. Has anyone else who received the mascara gotten one like mine? Is it _supposed_ to smell bad?


 I got the Hypnose Star in a Sephora It Kit.  It does have a scent to it, but not a bad one, I just thought Lancome scented their mascara.  I'm about to throw it away, though, it clumps and globs and does nothing for my lashes.  I miss my Benefit They're Real 




 (Nov Ipsy bag)


----------



## mirandamanda (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Hypnose Star in a Sephora It Kit.  It does have a scent to it, but not a bad one, I just thought Lancome scented their mascara.  I'm about to throw it away, though, it clumps and globs and does nothing for my lashes.  I miss my Benefit They're Real
> 
> ...


 
I've thrown away the ones I got from the ItKits but maybe if someone wants to deal with the scent I'll throw my BB one on my thread. It's not an entirely unpleasant smell but its not something I want to put on my eyelashes if it has that strong of a fragrance. It clumped on me too, the one that I did try. What's odd to me is that out of the three samples I've had, only one didn't have that smell. Oh well, on to next months Birchbox!


----------



## amidea (Mar 5, 2013)

i don't know if this has been mentioned (just coming to this thread for the first time and there are just too many pages) but has anything been mentioned about the fact that for box 2 (i believe that's the number) the picture shows the lancome la base pro but the box and card and reviews all have the bi-facil? not a big deal to me, just wondering


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 5, 2013)

double post


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i don't know if this has been mentioned (just coming to this thread for the first time and there are just too many pages) but has anything been mentioned about the fact that for box 2 (i believe that's the number) the picture shows the lancome la base pro but the box and card and reviews all have the bi-facil? not a big deal to me, just wondering


 I got this box and it had the bi-facil in it I think the person taking the pictures messed up. It was also one of the boxes that was very delayed because of the snow storm.


----------



## msbelle (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes, I received the Bi-Facil but the picture was La Base. Somebody got the picture wrong, but the review page was correct. So we did review what we actually got.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yes, I received the Bi-Facil but the picture was La Base. Somebody got the picture wrong, but the review page was correct. So we did review what we actually got.


 Same here...box contents picture showed the La Base, contents list showed the Bi Facil, and I received the Bi Facil....and love it!


----------



## itslibbyk (Mar 8, 2013)

OMG WOW!!  You have crazy self control saving up 900 pts!  Haha mine are gone once I hit 100


----------



## stefsteranne (Mar 18, 2013)

Haha! Yes, the points made up for the chocolate. =) This more recent box was pretty decent, I was lucky enough to get the one with the Macadamia products and I have to say I loved the mask so much I went out and purchased it.

I'm going to give them a few more months but I've been so, so disappointed with them lately.  Hopefully they turn it around!


----------

